# TTC after D&C (Soon)



## calvinzoey

I'm trying to transfer myself over to this forum. I keep reading more and more sad stories about miscarriages. I'm terrified to have a second, and the stories are making me panic. I desperately want a child of my own. 

I just had a D&C 2 days ago. :cry: Was diagnosed with a "suspected" blighted ovum at 11 1/2 weeks. All went well during the procedure, and I see my doctor again on the 28th. Before the procedure he told me to wait *3-4 cycles* to get pregnant again. I've heard of women who only waited one cycle. What are you thoughts? I will be bringing this up to him on the 28th. 

But for right now, I'm waiting for my :devil: AF. I really want to try again after. 

Anyone else waiting?


----------



## LorraineMM

My story is below.

I waited 3 months before ttc after my first mc which resulted into my 2nd. So even though i waited 3 monhs it made no differance :/ its been 4 weeks since my d&c and ive been having unprotected sex ever since. Still no sign of AF and im not wanting to see her either, but im not testing and im making myself believe shes coming to take my mind off it. I know the risks of my lining not being thick enough but I also have heard stories of it being completely fine. My body knows whats meant to be an i have to trust its doing whats best. But thats just my way of coping and thinking right now. Everyones different hunni. As long as your happy with your choces then you cant be wrong xxxx


----------



## jadoechols

Most docs will tell you to wait 3 months for your emotional being. However, there is no link to mc following a previous mc due to becoming pregnant too soon. From everything I understand the only reason they want you to wait is to have a AF date to go by. 

Just a thought. 

Best of luck!!


----------



## calvinzoey

jadoechols said:


> Most docs will tell you to wait 3 months for your emotional being. However, there is no link to mc following a previous mc due to becoming pregnant too soon. From everything I understand the only reason they want you to wait is to have a AF date to go by.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Best of luck!!

Oh thanks. :) I think I'll wait for my first AF and then start trying. We'll see how it goes. :)


----------



## calvinzoey

LorraineMM said:


> My story is below.
> 
> I waited 3 months before ttc after my first mc which resulted into my 2nd. So even though i waited 3 monhs it made no differance :/ its been 4 weeks since my d&c and ive been having unprotected sex ever since. Still no sign of AF and im not wanting to see her either, but im not testing and im making myself believe shes coming to take my mind off it. I know the risks of my lining not being thick enough but I also have heard stories of it being completely fine. My body knows whats meant to be an i have to trust its doing whats best. But thats just my way of coping and thinking right now. Everyones different hunni. As long as your happy with your choces then you cant be wrong xxxx

That is exactly why I don't want to wait 3 months. :) is rather trust my body to do its job.


----------



## jodiejodie

My sis-in-law miscarried at 9 weeks and had a D&C she never got another AF and was pregnant 4 weeks after the D&C. She had a healthy baby boy :) I just miscarried last week and we are already trying. I've been taking ovulation tests and got a positive today!! I'm hoping we make it happen and it sticks this time!


----------



## penguin1

I had my d&c in June and just got my AF the beginning of this month. I didn't try before my AF so I guess I didn't know you could. I was hoping to start again after my AF but instead of O'ing I got my AF again. So I will be trying again in 2 weeks because of my endo. My dr said I didn't have to wait. Good luck to all!


----------



## mnicole

Hey girls, just dropping in, as this topic is taking up my life again as of now. I had lost my son at 17 weeks (IC) July 12, 2013, and had a D&C immediately after delivering for retained placenta. I was never given ANY instructions from the sirgeon, my GP or anyone as to when to have sex after, or start TTC. So, I took it into my own hands, and as soon as the bleeding had pretty well stopped, started having unprotected sex again. I spotted for about 3 weeks off and on after the procedure, then got my first AF last Tuesday, at 4.5 weeks post D&C. We are trying again. I did see a new ob/gyn and he told me waiting fr one cycle is totally safe and fine. I just don't think I can keep waiting on doctors varying orders to try, as I know that it's not as easy as BAM, have sex, get pregnant.
Good luck to all of you, hoping we all see the results we're so desperate for, very soon xo


----------



## dairymomma

DH and I ntnp so we've just waited to see what happens after my m/c. I've gotten pregnant as early as 9 weeks after a miscarriage (one AF) and as late as 8 months after a miscarriage. DS was the 9 weeks post miscarriage and DD was a 6 month wait after a miscarriage. I've only been told to wait because of some of the medications I have had to take prior to a miscarriage or because of the testing I need done. The rest of the time, it's been 'recommended' we wait 3-4 months but the dr has always said if I feel ready sooner, then go for it.


----------



## mj2013

calvinzoey - I too had a d&c on Aug 15th and am waiting on AF to show. I was almost 11 weeks too. Right before going into surgery I asked my dr how long to wait and he said a couple of cycles. I go back to see him on the 27th, so I plan to get more information, as I have been googling that it's ok after AF shows to try. I've seen some where some ppl have gotten pg before AF even started, but I'm terrified I would mc again, so I would rather wait even though it's so hard to be patient. 

But I'm playing the waiting game too. I just hope AF comes in 4-6 weeks and not a couple months like some stories I've read :s


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a d&c on 19th aug when I should have been 14 weeks (I started bleeding at 12 1/2 weeks but there were retained products after 1 1/2 weeks of heavy bleeding so I had the surgery) 

I'm now on cd5 and trying right away, our hospital advises that is safe to try right away but for dating purposes it's good to wait one cycle. I just can't wait so we'll see how it goes! Lets just hope o or AF happen quickly for all of us!


----------



## mj2013

Anniebobs said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a d&c on 19th aug when I should have been 14 weeks (I started bleeding at 12 1/2 weeks but there were retained products after 1 1/2 weeks of heavy bleeding so I had the surgery)
> 
> I'm now on cd5 and trying right away, our hospital advises that is safe to try right away but for dating purposes it's good to wait one cycle. I just can't wait so we'll see how it goes! Lets just hope o or AF happen quickly for all of us!

Hey Anniebobs, they told you it was ok to start right away? I so wish they told me that! I'm almost tempted to start right away too. Do you know what your hcg level is now? I took a test 2 days ago and it was a dark positive so I know I probably still have a lot of hcg in my system. I heard you won't O until the hcg is at a minimal amount, so I'm not sure when to start counting. Are you counting the day of your d&c as CD1?


----------



## CastawayBride

We had a full term loss and to be honest I was in need of a break and recovery time. We were told to wait two cycles but I talked to my girlfriend who is going to school to be an OBGYN and she said it is really one full AF cycle that is needed to get your body primed and ready to be pregnant again. We may try again after one AF (currently had my first post partum period 5 wks 4 days after delivery) but we might end up trying at the second depending when I ovulate, going in for ankle surgery next Friday and I believe I ovulate close to that...might not be able to give it a go if I am on pain killers...so we will see how much pain I am in from the surgery I guess!


----------



## Anniebobs

mj2013 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a d&c on 19th aug when I should have been 14 weeks (I started bleeding at 12 1/2 weeks but there were retained products after 1 1/2 weeks of heavy bleeding so I had the surgery)
> 
> I'm now on cd5 and trying right away, our hospital advises that is safe to try right away but for dating purposes it's good to wait one cycle. I just can't wait so we'll see how it goes! Lets just hope o or AF happen quickly for all of us!
> 
> Hey Anniebobs, they told you it was ok to start right away? I so wish they told me that! I'm almost tempted to start right away too. Do you know what your hcg level is now? I took a test 2 days ago and it was a dark positive so I know I probably still have a lot of hcg in my system. I heard you won't O until the hcg is at a minimal amount, so I'm not sure when to start counting. Are you counting the day of your d&c as CD1?Click to expand...

Yes that's what the doc said, I think that's the standard advice in the UK because I was given a leaflet which said the same. Think the only time they'd tell someone to wait is if they had an eptopic pregnancy. I have taken ics for the last 3 days and you can see the line getting lighter, todays is so light that if I was looking for a BFP I'd guess it was the indent line. I don't think I'd get a positive on a FRER and I got a negative OPK so I guess my HCG levels are pretty low now. I'm counting the D&C as day 1 because the scan I had the morning of the D&C showed I still hadn't passed a 5cm deflated sac, I think most people count from when they pass the sac (in a natural miscarriage) or the D&C date.

Castaway so sorry for your loss, sucks that we have to be TTC when we should already be pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Anniebobs said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a d&c on 19th aug when I should have been 14 weeks (I started bleeding at 12 1/2 weeks but there were retained products after 1 1/2 weeks of heavy bleeding so I had the surgery)
> 
> I'm now on cd5 and trying right away, our hospital advises that is safe to try right away but for dating purposes it's good to wait one cycle. I just can't wait so we'll see how it goes! Lets just hope o or AF happen quickly for all of us!
> 
> Hey Anniebobs, they told you it was ok to start right away? I so wish they told me that! I'm almost tempted to start right away too. Do you know what your hcg level is now? I took a test 2 days ago and it was a dark positive so I know I probably still have a lot of hcg in my system. I heard you won't O until the hcg is at a minimal amount, so I'm not sure when to start counting. Are you counting the day of your d&c as CD1?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's what the doc said, I think that's the standard advice in the UK because I was given a leaflet which said the same. Think the only time they'd tell someone to wait is if they had an eptopic pregnancy. I have taken ics for the last 3 days and you can see the line getting lighter, todays is so light that if I was looking for a BFP I'd guess it was the indent line. I don't think I'd get a positive on a FRER and I got a negative OPK so I guess my HCG levels are pretty low now. I'm counting the D&C as day 1 because the scan I had the morning of the D&C showed I still hadn't passed a 5cm deflated sac, I think most people count from when they pass the sac (in a natural miscarriage) or the D&C date.
> 
> Castaway so sorry for your loss, sucks that we have to be TTC when we should already be pregnant. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Annie, my little man should be full term on Thursday. :cry:


----------



## BabyDue

Hello, I was just dropping in to say that I'm in a similar situation. I had a D&C yesterday. :( My first pregnancy (I'm 31) turned out to be a missed miscarriage discovered at 8 weeks, baby stopped growing at 6. I waited until I was almost 11 weeks and couldn't take it anymore, decided D&C was the best option to avoid complications or infections due to the baby being in there too long.

I'm very worried about miscarrying again. I find myself obsessed with information. I don't think it's healthy.. I spend so much time right now researching when it's safe to try again, what could have gone wrong, what to do to conceive again. I'm considering diet and exercise, fertility yoga and some supplements to prepare myself for the next pregnancy. I want to be sure my uterus is in the best possible condition to carry a baby, but I might be worrying more than I need to be. 

I am definitely waiting at least one cycle, but maybe two or three. My husband wants to try again right away, but I'm too worried my uterine lining might not be thick enough. I also want to chart a cycle or two and see if my luteal phase is long enough. My first cycle off bcp was only 9 days, then I got pregnant. I'm not sure if that was related to my miscarriage.

Do I sound neurotic to you, because I do to me!

I'm so sorry for all of your losses. It helps to know there are others going through the same thing.


----------



## calvinzoey

mj2013 said:


> calvinzoey - I too had a d&c on Aug 15th and am waiting on AF to show. I was almost 11 weeks too. Right before going into surgery I asked my dr how long to wait and he said a couple of cycles. I go back to see him on the 27th, so I plan to get more information, as I have been googling that it's ok after AF shows to try. I've seen some where some ppl have gotten pg before AF even started, but I'm terrified I would mc again, so I would rather wait even though it's so hard to be patient.
> 
> But I'm playing the waiting game too. I just hope AF comes in 4-6 weeks and not a couple months like some stories I've read :s

Oh, my follow up appointment in on the 28th! Seems we are keeping a pretty similar schedule of things. Hopefully we'll both get our AF sooner rather than later, and also get that healthy pregnancy too. :) keep me updated!


----------



## calvinzoey

BabyDue said:


> Hello, I was just dropping in to say that I'm in a similar situation. I had a D&C yesterday. :( My first pregnancy (I'm 31) turned out to be a missed miscarriage discovered at 8 weeks, baby stopped growing at 6. I waited until I was almost 11 weeks and couldn't take it anymore, decided D&C was the best option to avoid complications or infections due to the baby being in there too long.
> 
> I'm very worried about miscarrying again. I find myself obsessed with information. I don't think it's healthy.. I spend so much time right now researching when it's safe to try again, what could have gone wrong, what to do to conceive again. I'm considering diet and exercise, fertility yoga and some supplements to prepare myself for the next pregnancy. I want to be sure my uterus is in the best possible condition to carry a baby, but I might be worrying more than I need to be.
> 
> I am definitely waiting at least one cycle, but maybe two or three. My husband wants to try again right away, but I'm too worried my uterine lining might not be thick enough. I also want to chart a cycle or two and see if my luteal phase is long enough. My first cycle off bcp was only 9 days, then I got pregnant. I'm not sure if that was related to my miscarriage.
> 
> Do I sound neurotic to you, because I do to me!
> 
> I'm so sorry for all of your losses. It helps to know there are others going through the same thing.

You don't sound neurotic! Well, no more neurotic than I have been. :) I'm thinking of trying everything possible to ensure a healthy pregnancy... And avoiding EVERYTHING that was EVER suspected of causing a mc.


----------



## penguin1

I don't think your neurotic Babydue! If something should happen again you'll beat yourself up thinking you didn't take enough precautions. Its so hard to wait and the time will come when you really get down in the dumps especially close to the time the baby would have been born. 

My last appointment when I went in for my f/u from my d&c the receptionist was so nice and told me not to give up and not to wait. She had had 4 m/cs and didn't wait a month before trying again and she now has 4 beautiful daughters. So lets keep thinking positive thoughts!:hugs:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies, I came on here to post my own thread but got caught by this one. 

I found out on the 23rd July at 10w1 day that our sweet baby's heart had stopped at 8w3d. I took it pretty hard. I had a D&C on the 24th July, and admitted to hospital a few hours after I got home with a virus and suspected infection, I spent 24 hours in hospital. 
I was advised to wait 1-2 cycles by my gyno, she said more so that my mind is ready. She explained atleast one cycle is necessary so the lining of my uterus can return to a normal thickness to avoid another mc, this was the same advise by 2 other GP's.

Just a quick question if I may, I spotted until 2 weeks after the D&C and now I've been spotting for the past 4 days (it's almost 5 weeks since my D&C) my spotting has been creamy brown, red blood, stringy brown ... Sorry tmi. Have you had this? Could I spot for 4 days prior to my period? My gyno told me my period would be 4-8 weeks after my D&C. 

Thanks in advance ladies. Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## Anniebobs

It's strange how the advice differs in different countries! I don't understand the uterus lining needing to be thicker, a period sheds the uterine wall if nothing's been implanted so don't you always start the cycle with a thin uterine wall?

I think the most important factor is your own mindset. If you feel like you wish you'd done something differently last time then it's definitely important to change that before trying. Even if it had nothing to do with the mc it'll still put your mind at rest. 

As for me, I'm on cd8 now and should hopefully be ovulating soon so I've got everything crossed! I know it's unlikely to get pregnant first time trying, but I'm staying positive. My last 2 pregnancies took 2 & 3 cycles so hopefully ill get a bfp before Christmas anyway!


----------



## CastawayBride

Anniebobs said:


> It's strange how the advice differs in different countries! I don't understand the uterus lining needing to be thicker, a period sheds the uterine wall if nothing's been implanted so don't you always start the cycle with a thin uterine wall?
> 
> I think the most important factor is your own mindset. If you feel like you wish you'd done something differently last time then it's definitely important to change that before trying. Even if it had nothing to do with the mc it'll still put your mind at rest.
> 
> As for me, I'm on cd8 now and should hopefully be ovulating soon so I've got everything crossed! I know it's unlikely to get pregnant first time trying, but I'm staying positive. My last 2 pregnancies took 2 & 3 cycles so hopefully ill get a bfp before Christmas anyway!

I am on CD5 today, we caught quickly too last time and would LOVE a BFP for Christmas! :)

Good luck to you Anniebob!


----------



## mj2013

calvinzoey said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> calvinzoey - I too had a d&c on Aug 15th and am waiting on AF to show. I was almost 11 weeks too. Right before going into surgery I asked my dr how long to wait and he said a couple of cycles. I go back to see him on the 27th, so I plan to get more information, as I have been googling that it's ok after AF shows to try. I've seen some where some ppl have gotten pg before AF even started, but I'm terrified I would mc again, so I would rather wait even though it's so hard to be patient.
> 
> But I'm playing the waiting game too. I just hope AF comes in 4-6 weeks and not a couple months like some stories I've read :s
> 
> Oh, my follow up appointment in on the 28th! Seems we are keeping a pretty similar schedule of things. Hopefully we'll both get our AF sooner rather than later, and also get that healthy pregnancy too. :) keep me updated!Click to expand...


Yes I think we are on the same schedule. I just noticed you're in Miami, I am in south florida too. I am dying for my appointment tomorrow, I have so many questions. I am just obsessed about AF coming soon. I have been having twinges in my ovaries but I am not sure what to think. Plus I took a wondfo hcg test and it still showed positive so i doubt I could be ovulatin already. I typically have a 33-34 day cycle, so even for a regular cycle this would be too soon I think. Hopefully we both get AF soon. :flower:


----------



## mj2013

BabyDue said:


> Hello, I was just dropping in to say that I'm in a similar situation. I had a D&C yesterday. :( My first pregnancy (I'm 31) turned out to be a missed miscarriage discovered at 8 weeks, baby stopped growing at 6. I waited until I was almost 11 weeks and couldn't take it anymore, decided D&C was the best option to avoid complications or infections due to the baby being in there too long.
> 
> I'm very worried about miscarrying again. I find myself obsessed with information. I don't think it's healthy.. I spend so much time right now researching when it's safe to try again, what could have gone wrong, what to do to conceive again. I'm considering diet and exercise, fertility yoga and some supplements to prepare myself for the next pregnancy. I want to be sure my uterus is in the best possible condition to carry a baby, but I might be worrying more than I need to be.
> 
> I am definitely waiting at least one cycle, but maybe two or three. My husband wants to try again right away, but I'm too worried my uterine lining might not be thick enough. I also want to chart a cycle or two and see if my luteal phase is long enough. My first cycle off bcp was only 9 days, then I got pregnant. I'm not sure if that was related to my miscarriage.
> 
> Do I sound neurotic to you, because I do to me!
> 
> I'm so sorry for all of your losses. It helps to know there are others going through the same thing.


Hi BabyDue

I don't think you sound neurotic at all, if you're neurotic then I would probably be in the same boat too :haha:

I'm also trying to use this time to do some yoga and focus on losing a little weight in the interim. I'm not sure when my baby aka blueberry stopped growing but I had my d&c at 11 weeks. I started bleeding the day before and went to the ER and they determined I was miscarrying and performed the D&C that day. My hubby wants to wait for the cycle after AF starts, but I so want to try now but am scared about the whole lining issue I have heard about as well. So I may just wait, but I'm not sure. I think trying all the things you mentioned is a good thing, it helps take your mind off of worrying and obsessing too....at least for me it does. 

We'll all be pregnant again soon :dust:


----------



## mj2013

Anniebobs said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a d&c on 19th aug when I should have been 14 weeks (I started bleeding at 12 1/2 weeks but there were retained products after 1 1/2 weeks of heavy bleeding so I had the surgery)
> 
> I'm now on cd5 and trying right away, our hospital advises that is safe to try right away but for dating purposes it's good to wait one cycle. I just can't wait so we'll see how it goes! Lets just hope o or AF happen quickly for all of us!
> 
> Hey Anniebobs, they told you it was ok to start right away? I so wish they told me that! I'm almost tempted to start right away too. Do you know what your hcg level is now? I took a test 2 days ago and it was a dark positive so I know I probably still have a lot of hcg in my system. I heard you won't O until the hcg is at a minimal amount, so I'm not sure when to start counting. Are you counting the day of your d&c as CD1?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that's what the doc said, I think that's the standard advice in the UK because I was given a leaflet which said the same. Think the only time they'd tell someone to wait is if they had an eptopic pregnancy. I have taken ics for the last 3 days and you can see the line getting lighter, todays is so light that if I was looking for a BFP I'd guess it was the indent line. I don't think I'd get a positive on a FRER and I got a negative OPK so I guess my HCG levels are pretty low now. I'm counting the D&C as day 1 because the scan I had the morning of the D&C showed I still hadn't passed a 5cm deflated sac, I think most people count from when they pass the sac (in a natural miscarriage) or the D&C date.
> 
> Castaway so sorry for your loss, sucks that we have to be TTC when we should already be pregnant. :hugs:Click to expand...


I guess it does vary from country to country. I see my Dr tomorrow and will have to question him some more. I so want to start now. I took a wondfo test and I had a light line. I think in another week it should all be gone FX. If I counted from the date of my D&C I should be cd12 right now, I don't usually ovulate till around cd20 so I would still have another week. If my dr gives me the go ahead to try this cycle I am so going for it! :winkwink:

Good luck to all of us :dust:


----------



## calvinzoey

mj2013 said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> calvinzoey - I too had a d&c on Aug 15th and am waiting on AF to show. I was almost 11 weeks too. Right before going into surgery I asked my dr how long to wait and he said a couple of cycles. I go back to see him on the 27th, so I plan to get more information, as I have been googling that it's ok after AF shows to try. I've seen some where some ppl have gotten pg before AF even started, but I'm terrified I would mc again, so I would rather wait even though it's so hard to be patient.
> 
> But I'm playing the waiting game too. I just hope AF comes in 4-6 weeks and not a couple months like some stories I've read :s
> 
> Oh, my follow up appointment in on the 28th! Seems we are keeping a pretty similar schedule of things. Hopefully we'll both get our AF sooner rather than later, and also get that healthy pregnancy too. :) keep me updated!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I think we are on the same schedule. I just noticed you're in Miami, I am in south florida too. I am dying for my appointment tomorrow, I have so many questions. I am just obsessed about AF coming soon. I have been having twinges in my ovaries but I am not sure what to think. Plus I took a wondfo hcg test and it still showed positive so i doubt I could be ovulatin already. I typically have a 33-34 day cycle, so even for a regular cycle this would be too soon I think. Hopefully we both get AF soon. :flower:Click to expand...


Oh, we're on the same schedule and live close by each other. How funny! :happydance:

My cycle is also between 33-34 days, ironically. I've been feeling twinges in my left ovaries as well, but just like with you, I don't think I'm ovulating yet. 

I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, and mine too on Wednesday. I'm really ready to try again. When I was having the mc, and after the D&C, I really thought I was going to wait a few months. It's funny how quickly that turned around. I'm excited to get started again, but nervous as to how it will turn out.

Good luck tomorrow! Get your questions answer! :winkwink:


----------



## penguin1

MissyMoo88 said:


> Hi ladies, I came on here to post my own thread but got caught by this one.
> 
> I found out on the 23rd July at 10w1 day that our sweet baby's heart had stopped at 8w3d. I took it pretty hard. I had a D&C on the 24th July, and admitted to hospital a few hours after I got home with a virus and suspected infection, I spent 24 hours in hospital.
> I was advised to wait 1-2 cycles by my gyno, she said more so that my mind is ready. She explained atleast one cycle is necessary so the lining of my uterus can return to a normal thickness to avoid another mc, this was the same advise by 2 other GP's.
> 
> Just a quick question if I may, I spotted until 2 weeks after the D&C and now I've been spotting for the past 4 days (it's almost 5 weeks since my D&C) my spotting has been creamy brown, red blood, stringy brown ... Sorry tmi. Have you had this? Could I spot for 4 days prior to my period? My gyno told me my period would be 4-8 weeks after my D&C.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies. Big hugs to you all xx

 hey missy moo. yes you can have bleeding off and on after a d&c. I had 2 d&cs and bled for about a month straight. and I also had spotting after bding for about another month. I did not try to get pg until my af. I had my last d&c June 19th. I just got my af aug 8th and then again 2wks later. ppl have gotten pg before af and had normal pgs. good luck.


----------



## hayleymarie

Hi Girls

Another ttc here, had a D & C 2 weeks ago at 15 weeks and finding the time is dragging so much and finding it so hard. I want to start trying straight away but the doctor is saying to wait for 2 periods. I can't wait that long and worried that it won't ever happen again now :nope:


----------



## calvinzoey

hayleymarie said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Another ttc here, had a D & C 2 weeks ago at 15 weeks and finding the time is dragging so much and finding it so hard. I want to start trying straight away but the doctor is saying to wait for 2 periods. I can't wait that long and worried that it won't ever happen again now :nope:

I'm doing my own personal research and probably going to try after my first period, despite what the doctor says. I'm a nurse, and I see really know reason not to. I do have to say that obstetrics is not my area of work, I just can't think of any reason. I've talked to other nurses and told them my doctor days 3-4 months, and they couldn't believe it! And I've heard many success stories of people who never waited.

I'm waiting until after one cycle for dating purposes and to help my uterus return to normal. :thumbup: I have my follow up appointment from my D&C tomorrow, and I plan to flat out tell my doctor that I am not waiting 3-4 cycles. If he doesn't give me a really good reason to wait, then I'm trying. Part of me is wanting to try after I get the o-k to have sex. :smug:

I'm very sorry for your loss! It's really hard! I had mine at 11 1/2 weeks (the D&C done at 12 weeks). I was shaken up at the idea that for almost 3 months I was pregnant and really happy. I was nervous about mc'ing up until about 10 weeks, when the pregnancy really started to sink in and I accepted it. So it was really rough to lose it. I'm fine most of the time, but then I have moments where I just break down. :cry:

Good luck, and consider talking to your doctor and telling him you are just not going to wait. See what he says. :winkwink:


----------



## hayleymarie

Thanks CalvinZoey and good luck ttc :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Hi girls

So I had my follow up visit this morning. I told myself I wouldn't cry....and o well, I started crying while there:cry: 

However, on a good note, my dr gave me the go ahead to start trying once AF shows up :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I told him that it took us a while to get pg this last time and to wait 2-3 cycles would be torture!! He said we didn't have to wait that long we could start asap, but for dating purposes he rather e wait till after AF got here and not during this period. I'm very excited and can't wait to tell DH. 

calvinzoey - let me know what your dr says tomorrow at your follow up. 

Haley - I miscarried at almost 11 weeks, and yes it is hard. Time is dragging right now for me too, I just want AF to show up already! Did you ask your dr about trying sooner? In the hospital before my D &C he had said 2 periods, but after speaking with him today at my follow up appointment he said after AF shows up we can start right away.


----------



## calvinzoey

mj2013 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> So I had my follow up visit this morning. I told myself I wouldn't cry....and o well, I started crying while there:cry:
> 
> However, on a good note, my dr gave me the go ahead to start trying once AF shows up :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I told him that it took us a while to get pg this last time and to wait 2-3 cycles would be torture!! He said we didn't have to wait that long we could start asap, but for dating purposes he rather e wait till after AF got here and not during this period. I'm very excited and can't wait to tell DH.
> 
> calvinzoey - let me know what your dr says tomorrow at your follow up.
> 
> Haley - I miscarried at almost 11 weeks, and yes it is hard. Time is dragging right now for me too, I just want AF to show up already! Did you ask your dr about trying sooner? In the hospital before my D &C he had said 2 periods, but after speaking with him today at my follow up appointment he said after AF shows up we can start right away.

:yipee: I'm happy for you! Maybe my doctor will say the same thing! I hope so. I'd much prefer to try with the doctor's ok, but I probably will try anyway. :winkwink: 

Anyway, congrats on the good news. And I'll let you know how my appointment goes tomorrow!


----------



## hayleymarie

I'm going to wait for one AF and then start trying straight away, I can't wait for 3 cycles as this is torture :nope:

I'm just hoping that AF will turn up soon - at the moment I'm so stressed and can't sleep for worrying about things :0(


----------



## mj2013

hayleymarie said:


> I'm going to wait for one AF and then start trying straight away, I can't wait for 3 cycles as this is torture :nope:
> 
> I'm just hoping that AF will turn up soon - at the moment I'm so stressed and can't sleep for worrying about things :0(


Try not to worry too much....I know it's easier said that done though :flower:
I hope AF will turn up soon too but I just have a feeling it will take about 6 weeks for her to show up for me, and I've only gone 2 weeks, so 4 more weeks to go.:coffee:


----------



## calvinzoey

hayleymarie said:


> I'm going to wait for one AF and then start trying straight away, I can't wait for 3 cycles as this is torture :nope:
> 
> I'm just hoping that AF will turn up soon - at the moment I'm so stressed and can't sleep for worrying about things :0(

I'm inpatient and anxious about it too, and I know I have a few weeks to go before getting my af. Waiting is hard. :( just try to keep your mind off it. I watch tv when I sleep to distract myself from thinking too deeply and worrying about things. :)


----------



## mj2013

calvinzoey said:


> hayleymarie said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait for one AF and then start trying straight away, I can't wait for 3 cycles as this is torture :nope:
> 
> I'm just hoping that AF will turn up soon - at the moment I'm so stressed and can't sleep for worrying about things :0(
> 
> I'm inpatient and anxious about it too, and I know I have a few weeks to go before getting my af. Waiting is hard. :( just try to keep your mind off it. I watch tv when I sleep to distract myself from thinking too deeply and worrying about things. :)Click to expand...

calvinzoey - I'm stalking for your dr's apt update :blush: any updates as yet?


----------



## calvinzoey

mj2013 said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayleymarie said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait for one AF and then start trying straight away, I can't wait for 3 cycles as this is torture :nope:
> 
> I'm just hoping that AF will turn up soon - at the moment I'm so stressed and can't sleep for worrying about things :0(
> 
> I'm inpatient and anxious about it too, and I know I have a few weeks to go before getting my af. Waiting is hard. :( just try to keep your mind off it. I watch tv when I sleep to distract myself from thinking too deeply and worrying about things. :)Click to expand...
> 
> calvinzoey - I'm stalking for your dr's apt update :blush: any updates as yet?Click to expand...

My appointment is in 20 minutes (I'm 1 minute away from the doctor). =)

I'll update when I get back, right away! :laugh2:


----------



## calvinzoey

mj2013 said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayleymarie said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait for one AF and then start trying straight away, I can't wait for 3 cycles as this is torture :nope:
> 
> I'm just hoping that AF will turn up soon - at the moment I'm so stressed and can't sleep for worrying about things :0(
> 
> I'm inpatient and anxious about it too, and I know I have a few weeks to go before getting my af. Waiting is hard. :( just try to keep your mind off it. I watch tv when I sleep to distract myself from thinking too deeply and worrying about things. :)Click to expand...
> 
> calvinzoey - I'm stalking for your dr's apt update :blush: any updates as yet?Click to expand...

I'm not happy about what my doctor said. He's very old fashion, which probably explains why. He is very strict about me waiting 3 months. Even offered birth control pills. 

Luckily I didn't cry at the office, but I was worried I might. I was angry! Angry at pregnant people, granted they didn't deserve my anger. And angry at the doctor for not giving me the okay to get pregnant sooner... and for not giving me any reason. :ignore:

I don't think I'm going to listen. Maybe I'll get a second opinion, because I would really like a doctor to say it's okay. 

We'll see. I'm a nurse, but I work in a nursing home, so this really isn't my area. But from what I know, I can't think of any good reason why I should wait. :shrug:

Maybe I'll take your doctor's advice? lol I have no prexisting health conditions. No problems with the D&C. So... :finger: Forget my doctor. He's rated badly online anyway!!


----------



## mj2013

calvinzoey said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayleymarie said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait for one AF and then start trying straight away, I can't wait for 3 cycles as this is torture :nope:
> 
> I'm just hoping that AF will turn up soon - at the moment I'm so stressed and can't sleep for worrying about things :0(
> 
> I'm inpatient and anxious about it too, and I know I have a few weeks to go before getting my af. Waiting is hard. :( just try to keep your mind off it. I watch tv when I sleep to distract myself from thinking too deeply and worrying about things. :)Click to expand...
> 
> calvinzoey - I'm stalking for your dr's apt update :blush: any updates as yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not happy about what my doctor said. He's very old fashion, which probably explains why. He is very strict about me waiting 3 months. Even offered birth control pills.
> 
> Luckily I didn't cry at the office, but I was worried I might. I was angry! Angry at pregnant people, granted they didn't deserve my anger. And angry at the doctor for not giving me the okay to get pregnant sooner... and for not giving me any reason. :ignore:
> 
> I don't think I'm going to listen. Maybe I'll get a second opinion, because I would really like a doctor to say it's okay.
> 
> We'll see. I'm a nurse, but I work in a nursing home, so this really isn't my area. But from what I know, I can't think of any good reason why I should wait. :shrug:
> 
> Maybe I'll take your doctor's advice? lol I have no prexisting health conditions. No problems with the D&C. So... :finger: Forget my doctor. He's rated badly online anyway!!Click to expand...


Awww, I'm sorry he didn't give you the go ahead:hugs: I don't get it either, I don't see why so long, 3 months?? :shrug: Not to steer you either way, but he would have to give me a real reason to wait 3 months to be honest.

I can understand the whole anger towards to pg women thing, I think I felt more envious than angry when I saw them at my dr's appointment...but don't worry, that will be us soon!!! :winkwink:

I'm already prepping to get pg, bought ovulation tests and hcg tests so I'm prepared for when my cycle starts. DH is like o boy, she's about to start planning and obsessing again lol. I've started back the gym to try to lose some weight too in the interim, to try to keep myself distracted. 

So what do you think you're going to do? Get a second opinion? wait? start trying after AF?


----------



## calvinzoey

mj2013 said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayleymarie said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait for one AF and then start trying straight away, I can't wait for 3 cycles as this is torture :nope:
> 
> I'm just hoping that AF will turn up soon - at the moment I'm so stressed and can't sleep for worrying about things :0(
> 
> I'm inpatient and anxious about it too, and I know I have a few weeks to go before getting my af. Waiting is hard. :( just try to keep your mind off it. I watch tv when I sleep to distract myself from thinking too deeply and worrying about things. :)Click to expand...
> 
> calvinzoey - I'm stalking for your dr's apt update :blush: any updates as yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not happy about what my doctor said. He's very old fashion, which probably explains why. He is very strict about me waiting 3 months. Even offered birth control pills.
> 
> Luckily I didn't cry at the office, but I was worried I might. I was angry! Angry at pregnant people, granted they didn't deserve my anger. And angry at the doctor for not giving me the okay to get pregnant sooner... and for not giving me any reason. :ignore:
> 
> I don't think I'm going to listen. Maybe I'll get a second opinion, because I would really like a doctor to say it's okay.
> 
> We'll see. I'm a nurse, but I work in a nursing home, so this really isn't my area. But from what I know, I can't think of any good reason why I should wait. :shrug:
> 
> Maybe I'll take your doctor's advice? lol I have no prexisting health conditions. No problems with the D&C. So... :finger: Forget my doctor. He's rated badly online anyway!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, I'm sorry he didn't give you the go ahead:hugs: I don't get it either, I don't see why so long, 3 months?? :shrug: Not to steer you either way, but he would have to give me a real reason to wait 3 months to be honest.
> 
> I can understand the whole anger towards to pg women thing, I think I felt more envious than angry when I saw them at my dr's appointment...but don't worry, that will be us soon!!! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm already prepping to get pg, bought ovulation tests and hcg tests so I'm prepared for when my cycle starts. DH is like o boy, she's about to start planning and obsessing again lol. I've started back the gym to try to lose some weight too in the interim, to try to keep myself distracted.
> 
> So what do you think you're going to do? Get a second opinion? wait? start trying after AF?Click to expand...


I'm not entirely sure what my plan is. I know for one that 3 months is too long for me to wait. I know two family friends in Germany who got pregnant a month after their mc - they had a normal pregnancy and currently have their baby. :dance:

For now I'm going to wait for my af. Normally, like I said before, I'm on a 35 day cycle. But I'm having all the symptoms of ovulation for me. I just have a feeling I won't have to wait long. We'll see though. In the next couple weeks leading up to my af, I'll decide if I want to see another doctor or not. Maybe I'll ask one of the doctors at my work, granted this isn't their specialty either. Either way, I want to find a new doctor. I was happy with this one from the start, but he's located very close to my house, so it was convenient. 

Did they do a scan on you? They didn't scan me until they worried I was having a mc, at 11 1/2 weeks. I requested on earlier too. He said not until 16-18 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

We are starting to TTC tonight, first time since our loss. I hear you on waiting 3 months that would be hard for me too. I am at a month and half...and scared but want to try...:nope:


----------



## mj2013

calvinzoey - well I guess you should just go by how you feel once AF shows up and if you feel ready to go for it that cycle then do so. If you don't feel ready then wait.
:happydance::happydance: yayyy for ovulation symptoms, that's awesome that you won't have to wait long. If you are ovulating that means AF should show up soon....looks like you just might be on your TTC way sooner than later.
My dr did do a scan at 7 weeks, I heard the heart beat and everything. I even saw it beating, I think it might have been less traumatic for me if I didn't get scanned and saw and heard everything. It's a haunting memory sigh.

castawaybride - :hugs: I think we all will suffer from the fear/worry that things will end up the same way, but I'm trying to stay positive and have faith it will happen and go full term with a healthy bubba. I think you should too. 
I'm actually excited for you to be honest, that it's time for you to start trying :wohoo: and just a tad jealous since I'm still in the waiting zone while my hcg takes it's sweet time to leave my system. If you do want to try like you said, I'm cheering for ya, go for it! It's going to work out :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> calvinzoey - well I guess you should just go by how you feel once AF shows up and if you feel ready to go for it that cycle then do so. If you don't feel ready then wait.
> :happydance::happydance: yayyy for ovulation symptoms, that's awesome that you won't have to wait long. If you are ovulating that means AF should show up soon....looks like you just might be on your TTC way sooner than later.
> My dr did do a scan at 7 weeks, I heard the heart beat and everything. I even saw it beating, I think it might have been less traumatic for me if I didn't get scanned and saw and heard everything. It's a haunting memory sigh.
> 
> castawaybride - :hugs: I think we all will suffer from the fear/worry that things will end up the same way, but I'm trying to stay positive and have faith it will happen and go full term with a healthy bubba. I think you should too.
> I'm actually excited for you to be honest, that it's time for you to start trying :wohoo: and just a tad jealous since I'm still in the waiting zone while my hcg takes it's sweet time to leave my system. If you do want to try like you said, I'm cheering for ya, go for it! It's going to work out :flower:

Thank you! Hoping to give it a go tonight! :haha:


----------



## penguin1

calvinzoey- I also hope you don't have to wait the 3 months. It took me 2 months to get my AF and I have no O symptoms really to see if I had before my AF. So I'm pretty much waiting to see if I O sometime this month as I got AF 2 wks after my first AF! Good luck to you and if the dr asks why you didn't wait, just play dumb! "I had no idea!!!":thumbup:


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: Oh I'm a bit jealous you can start trying now! I wish you the best of luck! And I think I'm going to try after one AF. I really - *really* - don't want to wait 3 months. It's silly!

MJ: Yeah I can imagine that would make it a lot harder. I still will be demanding a scan next time I get pregnant. Because I had a suspected blighted ovum (he never confirmed that it was 100% that), I could have suspected something was wrong much earlier. What gets me upset the most is that I started to stop worrying about losing the baby, two weeks before I had the mc. 

I really feel like I'm ovulating, so we'll see. =) Hoping for a af soon!

Penguin: That's a good plan! I like the "play dumb" idea. I'll be going to a new doctor, which will be easier to play dumb to. =)

Good luck to all of us! <3


----------



## hilslo

Hi ladies - can i join you? I didn't have a d&c but something i don't even know the name of but from the info i was given it was the same as a d&c but i just did it under local anaesthetic rather than general. I didn't have much choice as was due to go on holiday the following day so wanted it done asap!
A bit of background for me - i came off bcp in may 2012 but didn't get af back until aug 2012. 5 months of intensive ( if you know what i mean lol;-)!) trying we got a bfp and were thrilled. 12 week scan came and went and everything looked good. 10 days later I was getting ready for work when i suddenly got really bad pains. Turns out it was ectopic and had emergency surgery to remove baby and left tube.
We were devastated but I'm heading towards 33 so got right back on the horse. We got another bfp the day before the 3 month anniversary of the surgary. Again thrilled but short lived. At 7.5 weeks we found out that both twins heartbeats had stopped and we had the procedure.

So here I am - it will be 2 weeks tomorrow since the procedure and i only have one tube. I'm encouraged that this pregnancy was in the right place and that we got another bfp so quickly but i don't think i'll be so quick next time. I've stopped bleeding in the last couple of days but still a bit sore. Did any of you find that you were super dry down there after the d&c? My skin is so dry I've been getting small tears (sorry if tmi!!)
anyway. The doctor said to wait one cycle but I'm tempted to start straight away. I would normally wait the one cycle but there's that niggly bit of my brain that knows that i only have one tube so if i o from my right side i need to catch it as the following month I'm likely to o on my left ( i seem to alternate according to o pains)
I also have long wonky cycles so i kind of think that my body would have time to recover as i'm not expecting to o until around 6 weeks after my op judging by my ectopic and after coming off the pill - my body is a quite slow in responding and even in normal cycles i o late cd19-28.
So...I'm hoping to get your thoughts....try this cycle or not? We've not dtd since the op ( even though we're on holiday:-( ) as worried about infection but know i probably have a few weeks before we need to make the decision.
Sorry to write such a rambling, long e-mail - once i got started i couldn't stop!

Hopefully this is a lucky board for us all! 

Castaway - good luck for tonight and dtd! I'm also quite jealous that you are back in the game!! x


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> Castaway: Oh I'm a bit jealous you can start trying now! I wish you the best of luck! And I think I'm going to try after one AF. I really - *really* - don't want to wait 3 months. It's silly!
> 
> MJ: Yeah I can imagine that would make it a lot harder. I still will be demanding a scan next time I get pregnant. Because I had a suspected blighted ovum (he never confirmed that it was 100% that), I could have suspected something was wrong much earlier. What gets me upset the most is that I started to stop worrying about losing the baby, two weeks before I had the mc.
> 
> I really feel like I'm ovulating, so we'll see. =) Hoping for a af soon!
> 
> Penguin: That's a good plan! I like the "play dumb" idea. I'll be going to a new doctor, which will be easier to play dumb to. =)
> 
> Good luck to all of us! <3

Calvin my girlfriend is going to school to be an OB. She said after one AF your uterus is healhty enough to carry a baby, however, it is more about vitamin depletion and the healh of the woman (emotionally as well) when they ask you to wait longer. I would say, and I am NO doctor, but if you feel good and want to try after your AF go for it :thumbup:



hilslo said:


> Hi ladies - can i join you? I didn't have a d&c but something i don't even know the name of but from the info i was given it was the same as a d&c but i just did it under local anaesthetic rather than general. I didn't have much choice as was due to go on holiday the following day so wanted it done asap!
> A bit of background for me - i came off bcp in may 2012 but didn't get af back until aug 2012. 5 months of intensive ( if you know what i mean lol;-)!) trying we got a bfp and were thrilled. 12 week scan came and went and everything looked good. 10 days later I was getting ready for work when i suddenly got really bad pains. Turns out it was ectopic and had emergency surgery to remove baby and left tube.
> We were devastated but I'm heading towards 33 so got right back on the horse. We got another bfp the day before the 3 month anniversary of the surgary. Again thrilled but short lived. At 7.5 weeks we found out that both twins heartbeats had stopped and we had the procedure.
> 
> So here I am - it will be 2 weeks tomorrow since the procedure and i only have one tube. I'm encouraged that this pregnancy was in the right place and that we got another bfp so quickly but i don't think i'll be so quick next time. I've stopped bleeding in the last couple of days but still a bit sore. Did any of you find that you were super dry down there after the d&c? My skin is so dry I've been getting small tears (sorry if tmi!!)
> anyway. The doctor said to wait one cycle but I'm tempted to start straight away. I would normally wait the one cycle but there's that niggly bit of my brain that knows that i only have one tube so if i o from my right side i need to catch it as the following month I'm likely to o on my left ( i seem to alternate according to o pains)
> I also have long wonky cycles so i kind of think that my body would have time to recover as i'm not expecting to o until around 6 weeks after my op judging by my ectopic and after coming off the pill - my body is a quite slow in responding and even in normal cycles i o late cd19-28.
> So...I'm hoping to get your thoughts....try this cycle or not? We've not dtd since the op ( even though we're on holiday:-( ) as worried about infection but know i probably have a few weeks before we need to make the decision.
> Sorry to write such a rambling, long e-mail - once i got started i couldn't stop!
> 
> Hopefully this is a lucky board for us all!
> 
> Castaway - good luck for tonight and dtd! I'm also quite jealous that you are back in the game!! x

So sorry for your loss Hils, I can tell you after our BD last night I was dry down there. They sell Pre Seed, it is a baby making lube that helps! They sell applicators so you can get it close to your cervix and it helps the sperm on their journey. We used that last night and it helped. My doctor said as time goes on being intimate will get easier. I am assuming the procedure you had is having the body mimic the effects of giving birth on the body. Our bodies tend to have a reaction similar to menopause. When woman breast feed they also get very dry down there....Good luck!

I hope you all get your AF soon (crazy that we would be excited to see AF!?) :hugs:


----------



## hayleymarie

Good luck to everyone ttc. I'm trying to wait for my AF as I still am getting some brown discharge after the D and C and don't want to run the risk of infection :nope: Sorry for the TMI!

My doctor said to wait for 2 cycles but even then he wasn't really concrete about it so I think if you feel ready then you should go for it!


----------



## calvinzoey

hilslo said:


> Hi ladies - can i join you? I didn't have a d&c but something i don't even know the name of but from the info i was given it was the same as a d&c but i just did it under local anaesthetic rather than general. I didn't have much choice as was due to go on holiday the following day so wanted it done asap!
> A bit of background for me - i came off bcp in may 2012 but didn't get af back until aug 2012. 5 months of intensive ( if you know what i mean lol;-)!) trying we got a bfp and were thrilled. 12 week scan came and went and everything looked good. 10 days later I was getting ready for work when i suddenly got really bad pains. Turns out it was ectopic and had emergency surgery to remove baby and left tube.
> We were devastated but I'm heading towards 33 so got right back on the horse. We got another bfp the day before the 3 month anniversary of the surgary. Again thrilled but short lived. At 7.5 weeks we found out that both twins heartbeats had stopped and we had the procedure.
> 
> So here I am - it will be 2 weeks tomorrow since the procedure and i only have one tube. I'm encouraged that this pregnancy was in the right place and that we got another bfp so quickly but i don't think i'll be so quick next time. I've stopped bleeding in the last couple of days but still a bit sore. Did any of you find that you were super dry down there after the d&c? My skin is so dry I've been getting small tears (sorry if tmi!!)
> anyway. The doctor said to wait one cycle but I'm tempted to start straight away. I would normally wait the one cycle but there's that niggly bit of my brain that knows that i only have one tube so if i o from my right side i need to catch it as the following month I'm likely to o on my left ( i seem to alternate according to o pains)
> I also have long wonky cycles so i kind of think that my body would have time to recover as i'm not expecting to o until around 6 weeks after my op judging by my ectopic and after coming off the pill - my body is a quite slow in responding and even in normal cycles i o late cd19-28.
> So...I'm hoping to get your thoughts....try this cycle or not? We've not dtd since the op ( even though we're on holiday:-( ) as worried about infection but know i probably have a few weeks before we need to make the decision.
> Sorry to write such a rambling, long e-mail - once i got started i couldn't stop!
> 
> Hopefully this is a lucky board for us all!
> 
> Castaway - good luck for tonight and dtd! I'm also quite jealous that you are back in the game!! x

Join us, please! :hugs:

I'm so sorry about your losses! And I say start trying right away! The worst that could happen this month is you ovulate from the other side and don't get pregnant. Might as well start trying. :winkwink:

As for being super dry down there? I have more of the opposite issue since pregnancy. I know that cervical mucous helps transport the sperm into the uterus, so maybe ask your doctor or do some research to see what may help. I think it will increase your chance of conceiving if you figure out why, or find a solution. :thumbup:

And good luck! I say try! <3


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: Yes, I've heard that before on the forums somewhere (that new doctors, or students, say try right away). My doctor is very old fashion in things. Or should I say my x-doctor? :winkwink:


----------



## calvinzoey

hayleymarie said:


> Good luck to everyone ttc. I'm trying to wait for my AF as I still am getting some brown discharge after the D and C and don't want to run the risk of infection :nope: Sorry for the TMI!
> 
> My doctor said to wait for 2 cycles but even then he wasn't really concrete about it so I think if you feel ready then you should go for it!

First off: Sorry for 3 separate posts. I got lazy and this seemed easy. :blush:

How long has it been since your D&C? 

Your going to try after your AF? If so, it makes me feel better to know I'm not the only one ignoring the doctor. :thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

Hilslo - welcome :flower: - I'm 2 weeks post d&c too. So just here waiting for AF. I got a little confused with your post, the dr did a 12 week scan on you and said everything looked fine? and they didn't see the ectopic at all? 
As for dryness, it varies month to month for me. Some months I'm fine but other months I am dry and I use preseed. It really helps a lot and it's supposed to be sperm friendly too. 

lol @ penguin - I like the play dumb idea :haha:

calvinzoey - I still say if you feel like going for it, then do so. 3 months is just crazy to me!

castaway - I'm glad you did go for it. Cheering for ya!:happydance:

Haley - I agree, if you're still getting brownish discharge then it might be best to wait it out. FX it goes away soon for you :)


----------



## hilslo

Thank you all so much - we all sound so similar! 
Castaway - yes - they did give me a couple of drugs to take before the op so the menopause thing makes sense. I've never got that much cm. After the ectopic we bought some preseed and caught the egg that same cycle so I'm definitely going to use it again!!!
Mj2013 - wierdly, yes with my ectopic the sonographer did not notice that it was growing un the wrong place. It didn't impact the end result - I would have still lost the baby and tube either way by that stage. I'm definitely ensuring I don't get him next time though!!


----------



## calvinzoey

Talked to a lot of people at work! Quite a few of them had MC's and D&C's, and most got pregnant with a healthy baby within the next month or two. None of them really waited to try. In fact, they said they really weren't trying, but it just happened. 

I know after a MC you are more fertile for the first 3 months. So I say let's use that to our advantage! :flower:


----------



## hilslo

Thanks calvinzoey - that's really cheered me hope. I have everything crossed that it happens to all of us!!!!


----------



## mj2013

I agree, from what I've read you're supposed to be more fertile during this time, so fingers crossed.
On another note I took an hpt today and it's still a very bright positive. I think I have a while to wait before AF or even ovulation occurs.


----------



## hilslo

Sorry mj. The one time we want to see a negative and the glaring bfp stares at you. Not fun. I'm going to take one when i get home on Sunday. Praying for a negative but fear it won't be either. It will get there but again it's just a waiting game (just like everything in ttc and pregnancy lol!)


----------



## penguin1

So I am cd15 and still no sign that I am going to O soon. Took my OPKs (which I have only done 2 other times) and there is no hint of a line at all. So I'm guessing once again I did not O but bding anyways. lol

how is everyone today?


----------



## mj2013

Hey penguin
Do you temp as well? I O late, typically between CD20-23 becuase my cycles are about 33-35 days. How long are your cycles? maybe you are a late Oer too. Don't give up, keep testing on those opk's!!!

I'm hanging in there, I still have positive opk's and hpt's, so I am just waiting around for the hcg to go away or AF to show.....hopefully soon too. I had twinges in my ovary this week and was hoping it was ovulation but with a positive hpt test I don't think that is really the case.


----------



## penguin1

I didn't start temping until about 4 days ago. Do you have to do it in the morning? I haven't had time in the morning and have been temping at 7pm. They were rising like .1 degree at a time but this evening dropped. I dunno. I hope I just started Oing later. My cycle is usually around 30 days but who knows after my 2 d&cs. Plus I got my AF the beginning of the month and got it again 15 days later. Ugg


----------



## hilslo

Penguin - you have to temp first thing - same time everyday. Your temp rises and varies throughout the day so you only get reliable temps for a pattern using your basal temp. Most thermometers will store the last temp taken so you can set your alarm, pop the thermometer in your mouth, wait for the beep then fall back to sleep. No need to look at the temp until you're up for the day.

Afm I'm back from holiday and taken a hpt. Still very positive as i feared. 2weeks 3 days post op. Mj - have you taken another one? I think we're in the same boat. I also o a bit later than most (usually somewhere between cd 19 -28) and i also have a short luteal phase :-(. 
Does anyone else have a short luteal phase? Always keen to know if anyone's got any magic solutions. I currently take a b100 complex, vit c and e and magnesium. Sometimes I feel like I rattle!


----------



## penguin1

hilslo said:


> Penguin - you have to temp first thing - same time everyday. Your temp rises and varies throughout the day so you only get reliable temps for a pattern using your basal temp. Most thermometers will store the last temp taken so you can set your alarm, pop the thermometer in your mouth, wait for the beep then fall back to sleep. No need to look at the temp until you're up for the day.
> 
> Afm I'm back from holiday and taken a hpt. Still very positive as i feared. 2weeks 3 days post op. Mj - have you taken another one? I think we're in the same boat. I also o a bit later than most (usually somewhere between cd 19 -28) and i also have a short luteal phase :-(.
> Does anyone else have a short luteal phase? Always keen to know if anyone's got any magic solutions. I currently take a b100 complex, vit c and e and magnesium. Sometimes I feel like I rattle!

Thanks hilslo! I will def try that now.


----------



## hilslo

Good luck penguin. It is very strange and confusing at first but stick withvit - it is fascinating to get a little insight into whatvis going on in there!


----------



## hayleymarie

Hope everyone is getting stronger every day! 

I'm 3 weeks post D and C now and still getting brown discharge and no sign of AF :cry: 

Did a hpt though and it was negative so it's all very confusing I just want to try again but I know I have to be patient!


----------



## mj2013

Penguin - I agree with Hilslo,you do have to temp in the morning, around the same time each morning. 

Hilslo - I am still showing positive on both hpt's and opk's. I am 2 weeks + 3 days post D&C. I don't forsee it being negative by the time i hit the 3 week mark, not when it's so brightly positive :( I'm going to hope that in 2 more weeks though, it will be gone. 

Hayley - sorry to hear you're still have brown discharge, I have read that it can go on that way for up to a month or so. Have you spoken with your Dr at all? It is confusing that you would still be having discharge and negative hpt, maybe your body is still just clearing out residual stuff. Did this discharge ever stop at all? for a few days? or has it been non stop for the entire 3 weeks?


----------



## hayleymarie

mj2013 - I hope it turns negative for you soon it's so frustrating not knowing where you stand!

My spotting is on and off I think I will give it another week and then go back to my doctor, it's probably nothing to worry about - definitely doesn't add up with the negative test though :0/

hilslo - I am also taking ridiculous amounts of vitamins hoping to improve my chances! :happydance:


----------



## mj2013

hayleymarie said:


> mj2013 - I hope it turns negative for you soon it's so frustrating not knowing where you stand!
> 
> My spotting is on and off I think I will give it another week and then go back to my doctor, it's probably nothing to worry about - definitely doesn't add up with the negative test though :0/
> 
> hilslo - I am also taking ridiculous amounts of vitamins hoping to improve my chances! :happydance:

I definitely don't think it's anything to worry about either, but i too would be getting frustrated with AF. You could probably just phone the Dr in a week and tell him it's been a month and nothing, but he may say to wait for 6 weeks. Mine had said AF should come in 4-6 weeks, so I know if I get to the 6 week mark and it doesn't show I'll be calling him up to get AF to start. I'm not too patient when it comes to these things :blush:

Hang in there though :hugs: soon we'll be on our TTC way :winkwink:


----------



## bump6

I miscarried 4 weeks ago and conceived 2 weeks later. I think the only reason that they want you to wait at a month is to pin point your period to calculate your weeks of pregnancy. Because now with me they cant say for sure if I'm 1-4 weeks pregnant now.
I had my d&C exactly a month ago today, and last Monday found out that I'm pregnant again.


----------



## mj2013

bump6 said:


> I miscarried 4 weeks ago and conceived 2 weeks later. I think the only reason that they want you to wait at a month is to pin point your period to calculate your weeks of pregnancy. Because now with me they cant say for sure if I'm 1-4 weeks pregnant now.
> I had my d&C exactly a month ago today, and last Monday found out that I'm pregnant again.

Hi Bump, sorry for your loss....and congrats on your new pregnancy! :happydance:
How far along were you when you miscarried? Was your hcg down to O when you ovulated?


----------



## penguin1

Congrats Bump6! how exciting! Good luck!
MJ I know what you mean. It took me 9 wks to get mine! Then it came again 2 wks later. Very frustrating!


----------



## hayleymarie

9 weeks for your AF penguin? I hope mine doesn't take that long but I know the more I stress the less likely it will come :0(


----------



## mj2013

So here's the latest for me, took another hcg and it's so faint I can barely even see it, I'm not even sure if I see a line or I just have "line eyes" because DH says he can't see anything but he doesn't analyze the stick like I do :haha:
So I'm really hoping that my hcg is very very low or gone and AF can possibly resume in about 2 tweeks FX

It was so bright and positive the other day, it kinda caught me off guard that it would be so faint so soon (unless there's something wrong with that test:shrug:), but I plan to take another one by the end of the week just to confirm it is all gone lol

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## hayleymarie

Hey MJ that sounds like a negative to me :thumbup: Hopefully your AF will be along as soon as possible!

I'm still spotting so took another HPT and it's a definite negative so I'm just going to be impatiently waiting for AF too...

Still haven't been intimate with my bf as I'm scared, I know it sounds stupid but feels like I don't know my own body at the moment and don't want to make things worse!

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## mj2013

hayleymarie said:


> Hey MJ that sounds like a negative to me :thumbup: Hopefully your AF will be along as soon as possible!
> 
> I'm still spotting so took another HPT and it's a definite negative so I'm just going to be impatiently waiting for AF too...
> 
> Still haven't been intimate with my bf as I'm scared, I know it sounds stupid but feels like I don't know my own body at the moment and don't want to make things worse!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.


Hayley - I'm sorry you're still spotting, but on a good note at least your hpt is showing negative!! I think your spotting will soon stop, does it seem to be getting lighter at all?


----------



## hayleymarie

Thanks MJ, yeah it's hardly any spotting very light and it's on and off too so hopefully soon will stop!

Are you going to ttc before AF or going to wait it out? Fingers x'd for you it comes soon.


----------



## mj2013

hayleymarie said:


> Thanks MJ, yeah it's hardly any spotting very light and it's on and off too so hopefully soon will stop!
> 
> Are you going to ttc before AF or going to wait it out? Fingers x'd for you it comes soon.

:happydance::happydance: That sounds good, it sounds like it's coming to an end for you.

I plan to try after AF comes but for right now I am NTNP, just waiting for AF before I get back on the TTC bus hardcore, with all my temping and opk's lol. What about you? will you be trying once you stop spotting? or after AF?


----------



## hayleymarie

I'm going to wait for AF, I don't think I will ov before then anyway 
I never temped or charted before so don't think I should next time otherwise I will become even more obsessed!


----------



## calvinzoey

How is everyone doing? 

I've worked a crazy amount in the last few days, so not much free time! :coffee: But I'm recovering from work with a few days off now.

I have a feeling my af will be starting soon, even though it's not even 3 weeks post D&C. I'm think maybe in the next 1-2 weeks. We'll see though.

Hope everyone is doing okay, and your AF's start soon (if that's what your waiting for), and that our :bfp: comes soon too! 

Sorry for the short, quick post! :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Everyone is so quiet. My hcg tests are now negative!! so very happy about that. 

Hayley - Is your spotting still going on?

calvinzoey - have you taken an hcg test at all to see if it's out of your system? I'm hoping for AF in 1-2 weeks too :)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Everyone is so quiet. My hcg tests are now negative!! so very happy about that.
> 
> Hayley - Is your spotting still going on?
> 
> calvinzoey - have you taken an hcg test at all to see if it's out of your system? I'm hoping for AF in 1-2 weeks too :)

I believe I am 6 DPO and just tested in case I O'ed earlier, BFN. Will test everyday till AF from now on!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is so quiet. My hcg tests are now negative!! so very happy about that.
> 
> Hayley - Is your spotting still going on?
> 
> calvinzoey - have you taken an hcg test at all to see if it's out of your system? I'm hoping for AF in 1-2 weeks too :)
> 
> I believe I am 6 DPO and just tested in case I O'ed earlier, BFN. Will test everyday till AF from now on!Click to expand...

Hey castaway - Awesome!!! FX you get your BFP soon. I know you were worried about trying, have you put the worrying aside and gotten excited? I really hope so!:flower:


----------



## calvinzoey

mj2013: I have taken the test. I'm a bit nervous of being disappointed :shrug: I'm just trying to trust my body by how it feels. I've always been pretty good at knowing my body - like I knew when I got pregnant before the test was able to be positive. I was having very strange dreams and just "felt different". I also knew when I was starting to lose the baby (or blighted ovum I guess) - I felt very different one day. So now.. I feel "normal" I guess. And by normal I can kinda guess when my af will start. :thumbup:

CastawayBride: Hope you get the positive result!!! :hugs:

hayleymarie: I'm the same way. If I start tracking that thoroughly, I'll start obsessing. I'm pretty good at that. So like I said to mj, I just concentrate on how I'm feeling. :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is so quiet. My hcg tests are now negative!! so very happy about that.
> 
> Hayley - Is your spotting still going on?
> 
> calvinzoey - have you taken an hcg test at all to see if it's out of your system? I'm hoping for AF in 1-2 weeks too :)
> 
> I believe I am 6 DPO and just tested in case I O'ed earlier, BFN. Will test everyday till AF from now on!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey castaway - Awesome!!! FX you get your BFP soon. I know you were worried about trying, have you put the worrying aside and gotten excited? I really hope so!:flower:Click to expand...




calvinzoey said:


> mj2013: I have taken the test. I'm a bit nervous of being disappointed :shrug: I'm just trying to trust my body by how it feels. I've always been pretty good at knowing my body - like I knew when I got pregnant before the test was able to be positive. I was having very strange dreams and just "felt different". I also knew when I was starting to lose the baby (or blighted ovum I guess) - I felt very different one day. So now.. I feel "normal" I guess. And by normal I can kinda guess when my af will start. :thumbup:
> 
> CastawayBride: Hope you get the positive result!!! :hugs:
> 
> hayleymarie: I'm the same way. If I start tracking that thoroughly, I'll start obsessing. I'm pretty good at that. So like I said to mj, I just concentrate on how I'm feeling. :flower:

I think once I am pregnant I will be nervous all over again but we want to have a sibling and we need to take this small step first :thumbup: We really were not watching my cycle and don't really know it yet so we just NTNP this cycle, kinda exciting to think we may be in it though for a small bundle of joy! I am getting excited as I get into my window of possible BFPs :happydance:


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is so quiet. My hcg tests are now negative!! so very happy about that.
> 
> Hayley - Is your spotting still going on?
> 
> calvinzoey - have you taken an hcg test at all to see if it's out of your system? I'm hoping for AF in 1-2 weeks too :)
> 
> I believe I am 6 DPO and just tested in case I O'ed earlier, BFN. Will test everyday till AF from now on!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey castaway - Awesome!!! FX you get your BFP soon. I know you were worried about trying, have you put the worrying aside and gotten excited? I really hope so!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> mj2013: I have taken the test. I'm a bit nervous of being disappointed :shrug: I'm just trying to trust my body by how it feels. I've always been pretty good at knowing my body - like I knew when I got pregnant before the test was able to be positive. I was having very strange dreams and just "felt different". I also knew when I was starting to lose the baby (or blighted ovum I guess) - I felt very different one day. So now.. I feel "normal" I guess. And by normal I can kinda guess when my af will start. :thumbup:
> 
> CastawayBride: Hope you get the positive result!!! :hugs:
> 
> hayleymarie: I'm the same way. If I start tracking that thoroughly, I'll start obsessing. I'm pretty good at that. So like I said to mj, I just concentrate on how I'm feeling. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I think once I am pregnant I will be nervous all over again but we want to have a sibling and we need to take this small step first :thumbup: We really were not watching my cycle and don't really know it yet so we just NTNP this cycle, kinda exciting to think we may be in it though for a small bundle of joy! I am getting excited as I get into my window of possible BFPs :happydance:Click to expand...

Awww castaway I'm excited for you! I'm NTNP right now too, but will be going for it once AF arrives. Happy to see you're getting excited, i remember the 2 week wait used to be the hardest thing for me and I was a poas addict :blush: Now waiting for hcg to disappear and AF to show up is a real test of my patience, I don't think I will complain during the tww again :)

calvinzoey - I'm feeling pretty "normal" too, guess we just have to continue waiting :coffee:


----------



## hilslo

Urgh - 3 weeks today since the op and got a glaring positive on hpt this morning. I can't understand why it's taking so long. I was 13.5 weeks last time and got a bfn on cd19. Did anyone elsevtake this long? My temps are still above my coverline too. Grrr...why is my body so slow in responding!!!!


----------



## calvinzoey

hilslo said:


> Urgh - 3 weeks today since the op and got a glaring positive on hpt this morning. I can't understand why it's taking so long. I was 13.5 weeks last time and got a bfn on cd19. Did anyone elsevtake this long? My temps are still above my coverline too. Grrr...why is my body so slow in responding!!!!


I'm really not sure the average time it takes for someone's body to start responding... and I'm not sure what's normal or not. But that does seem pretty long to me. Have you called your doctor about it? :hugs:


----------



## penguin1

Hislo-That totally stinks that it's still positive. I guess I never checked to see when it was gone, just that I finally stopped bleeding after a month. 

Yes Hayleymarie it took me 9 wks to get my AF and now it's come every 2 to 2 1/2 wks which means that I am not ovulating anymore. (SCREAM!):growlmad: 
Started today and just had my last one on Aug 24th. Going to see my dr Monday for a talk to (and hopefully a script) for femara. Clomid does not work for me and the injections are too costly.


----------



## hayleymarie

hilslo - sorry that you're still showing positive, I would go to the doctors I think and ask what's going on..:hugs:

Penguin - that sucks that you're not ovulating I hope your body starts getting back to normal soon, it's so frustrating :cry:

I guess everyone else is still waiting for AF? I'm nearly 4 weeks after D & C now and still waiting, still spotting a little too so I don't expect to see her anytime soon :nope:

It's so frustrating, hopefully this time next year we will all be celebrating!


----------



## CastawayBride

7 DPO and still got a negative test...still kinda early for me I got my slight positive at 8 DPO last time, blaring at 11 DPO. I have been having a lot of weird dreams though and some slight cramping...this could mean my AF is just a week away so who knows. I am very dry down there (no CM) which is odd. I also had some stabbing pains in my lady parts...I took it as I over did it yesterday on my crutches but who knows!:thumbup:


----------



## penguin1

Hope it's just a little too early and that neg turns into a positive for you!!! How exciting and nerve wracking! the things a baby makes us do! FX for you!


----------



## hayleymarie

Fingers crossed for you Castaway that it turns into a positive!


----------



## CastawayBride

hayleymarie said:


> Fingers crossed for you Castaway that it turns into a positive!

Thanks! 9 DPO and still negative...booo!! :haha:


----------



## hayleymarie

That's annoying :-( It's so frustrating not knowing what's going on!

I'm still waiting impatiently for AF don't think I can take another month of waiting but I guess I'll just have to see what happens :nope:


----------



## CastawayBride

hayleymarie said:


> That's annoying :-( It's so frustrating not knowing what's going on!
> 
> I'm still waiting impatiently for AF don't think I can take another month of waiting but I guess I'll just have to see what happens :nope:

I know waiting is so hard and that is all you do when TTC and then when pregnant!


----------



## mj2013

Hey everyone,

Castaway - FX for you! it's still early so give it a few more days

Haley - has your spotting officially stopped?

As far as me, I thought my hpt's were now negative but then being the poas addict I am I decided to test again over the weekend and there's a faint line. Did it again today and another faint line, it's extremely light but omg, this hcg is not leaving me. I will be 4 week post d&c this thursday sigh. So the wait continues.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Castaway - FX for you! it's still early so give it a few more days
> 
> Haley - has your spotting officially stopped?
> 
> As far as me, I thought my hpt's were now negative but then being the poas addict I am I decided to test again over the weekend and there's a faint line. Did it again today and another faint line, it's extremely light but omg, this hcg is not leaving me. I will be 4 week post d&c this thursday sigh. So the wait continues.

I can say that at 6 weeks post giving birth I had no HCG as I had to do a urine for my surgery...hang in there you should be almost done with it!


----------



## hayleymarie

MJ I hope your hcg levels go down soon it's definitely a waiting game isn't it!

I'm still spotting it's barely there now but I know my body isn't back to normal yet!


----------



## hilslo

Stupid waiting game! MJ we must have had our ops on the same day (only just twigged!). I'm still getting positives too though my temp was lower than my normal coverline this morning so maybe my body is finally starting to realise that the beans have gone.
I'm trying to see a positive and telling myself that it's good that my body is trying to keep it. Fingers crossed if the next bean is in thr right place with ok genes it will stick. 
Mj - wad yours a mmc? If so it might help me believe my theoretical hope! x


----------



## mj2013

Haley & Castaway - Thanks for the support, I'm trying to hang in there ad keep busy so I don't think about it too much. When I'm not busy I google the crap out of post d&c stories and some of them are actually quite scary, I dont know why I do that :nope:

Hilslo - yes mine was a mmc too at 11 weeks. My temp is around coverline, it's not low like before O but not as high as after O (if that makes sense). Are your positives really really faint too? it's so frustrating, but what can we do but wait it out :shrug:


----------



## hilslo

No - mine are glaringly strong :-(. Though hopefully it will start to fade. 
We had the windows in our bedroom open last night and it's starting to get a bit chilly in the uk. Seriously hoping my temps are still low tomorrow. We seem to be sharing - I've got falling temps and you've got fading hpts! Strange!


----------



## mj2013

Awww, I do hope it starts to fade and yes we seem to definitely be sharing :haha: FX your hpt's start to fade and my temp starts to go down asap. Keep me posted if your temps go down tomorrow some more. Don't think I will take another hpt until thursday or friday. :hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Temp went down again today to 36.2 but hpt is still as dark if not darker than control line :-(. I'll hold off taking another until the weekend. Hope your doing better! It's horrible and frustrating for us both but comforting that I'm not alone!


----------



## mj2013

My temp went down this morning too, just a bit. I'm going to wait till the weekend to test as well. You're definitely not alone. Do you know what your hcg level was when you mc? I don't know what mine was but I know at around 7 weeks it was over 100k, so maybe that's why it's taking me so long.


----------



## hayleymarie

Hope you get a negative test soon both of you! I have a doctors appointment today - going to ask her if there is anything I can do to help speed up my AF. She will probably say no but it's worth a try!


----------



## mj2013

hayleymarie said:


> Hope you get a negative test soon both of you! I have a doctors appointment today - going to ask her if there is anything I can do to help speed up my AF. She will probably say no but it's worth a try!

Good luck at the Dr today Hayley, how many weeks post mc are you now?


----------



## hayleymarie

Thanks MJ, I'm 4 weeks post D & C. The doctor said to wait another month for AF and if it's not here then come back :nope:

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi ladies, I wanted to spread some baby dust...:bfp: this afternoon...we got our little miracle baby!


----------



## hayleymarie

Castaway that's amazing congratulations I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## hilslo

Castaway - wooooooo hooooooo!!!!!!! That's fantastic news!!! I hope this is your rainbow! Stick little bean!

Hayley, MJ - sounds like the 3 of us are all around the same point. I never realised it could take so long! At least we can keep each other company until our bodies start to co-operate!


----------



## CastawayBride

hayleymarie said:


> Castaway that's amazing congratulations I'm so happy for you! :happydance:




hilslo said:


> Castaway - wooooooo hooooooo!!!!!!! That's fantastic news!!! I hope this is your rainbow! Stick little bean!
> 
> Hayley, MJ - sounds like the 3 of us are all around the same point. I never realised it could take so long! At least we can keep each other company until our bodies start to co-operate!

Thank you so much ladies...I was not sure this would be our month as we dtd 4 and 5 days away from the big O! I am over the moon though and now need to find a specialist that I feel is going to give me the attention I need during this journey. I pray for you girls, I hope you are both blessed very shortly!


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:
soooooooo happy for you! stick little bean!!!:dust: 

Hayley & hilslo - yep, it looks like we're stuck together at the 4 week mark. My temp went up a tad bit this morning, was hoping it would go down but not the case for me. I was having some weird feelings in my ovaries last night though, but I don't think I could be ovulating just yet since I got a faint positive hpt earlier this week. I also have a small cycst on my left ovary (they discovered it during the u/s for the mc), so I was wondering if it was it that was causing the weird feeling :shrug:

Well ladies 1 BFP, and the rest of us to go, hopefully Castaway got the trend started for us and we'll all get the same soon and follow along. :flower:


----------



## hayleymarie

I'm not temping I wouldn't know where to start, does it help to know if you're ovulating?! I am getting weird twinges in my ovaries too which makes me sad as I got the same feelings when I was pregnant :nope:

Hopefully it just means our bodies are trying to go back to normal.


----------



## CastawayBride

I really do hope that your AF starts again and your cycles return soon...we need more BFPs on this thread!

I am so early on that I am just taking it easy and will test again tomorrow. I want to make sure the line is getting darker and then we will talk about calling our new doctor. I am still a bit in shock!


----------



## hayleymarie

Did you call your doctor yet Castaway? Do you know how far gone you are? :happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

hayleymarie said:


> Did you call your doctor yet Castaway? Do you know how far gone you are? :happydance:

Hayley not yet as I am only 3 weeks 1 day! :)

The line is getting darker though, so that is a very good start! I am due for AF in 3 days....going to try to get in to the doc at almost 5 weeks to start with a new doctor and to see if I like them or want to switch while still early on!! 

Thank you for thinking of me! Means a lot! :hugs:


----------



## calvinzoey

It's been awhile again - family emergency :cry:

Congratulation Castaway!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!

I had a dream I was at work and one of the doctor's told me I was pregnant again - it felt very real. That's how I found out I was pregnant the first time. I haven't been trying to get pregnant, just using the pull out method. It's been 4 weeks since my D&C and still no sign of af, but then again it's only 4 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## calvinzoey

hayleymarie said:


> I'm not temping I wouldn't know where to start, does it help to know if you're ovulating?! I am getting weird twinges in my ovaries too which makes me sad as I got the same feelings when I was pregnant :nope:
> 
> Hopefully it just means our bodies are trying to go back to normal.

I've been getting those too.. for the past 2 weeks actually. I used to get them for 1-2 days around when I ovulate. I also got them in early pregnancy - up to maybe 6-7 weeks. It's one of those deceiving symptoms to me... I can't take it as a clear sign of ovulation. =/


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> It's been awhile again - family emergency :cry:
> 
> Congratulation Castaway!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!
> 
> I had a dream I was at work and one of the doctor's told me I was pregnant again - it felt very real. That's how I found out I was pregnant the first time. I haven't been trying to get pregnant, just using the pull out method. It's been 4 weeks since my D&C and still no sign of af, but then again it's only 4 weeks. :shrug:

Thank you Calvin, sorry about the family emergency!!


----------



## calvinzoey

CastawayBride said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> It's been awhile again - family emergency :cry:
> 
> Congratulation Castaway!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!
> 
> I had a dream I was at work and one of the doctor's told me I was pregnant again - it felt very real. That's how I found out I was pregnant the first time. I haven't been trying to get pregnant, just using the pull out method. It's been 4 weeks since my D&C and still no sign of af, but then again it's only 4 weeks. :shrug:
> 
> Thank you Calvin, sorry about the family emergency!!Click to expand...

Thanks! <3 I'm ready to get some positive news. This year has been a lot of bad news, one after another. But I am really happy for you! I'll keep you in my thoughts and I wish you the best this time around!


----------



## mj2013

Hey Ladies,

Calvinzoey - sorry about your family emergency, hope everything is ok now.

Hayley - Has your spotting stopped as yet?

Hilslo - How are your temps going?

Castaway - I'm still happy and cheering for you! :happydance::flower: you give me lots of hope. 

So for me, my temps have dropped quite a bit, I wasn't going to take an hpt till the weekend, but hey, I'm I POAS addict:blush:

So my opk's started turning positive yesterday and they have been positive for the past 2 days, typically I surge for 3 days before releasing an egg. I also had a few ovary twinges, so I just might be ovulating. The hpt I took DH says he doesn't see any line, but I swear that in the right light I see I shadow:shrug: So right now I'm not too sure if I am ovulating or not. If I am, then that would mean that AF should come in about 10-12 days since that's typically how long my luteal phase is.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Calvinzoey - sorry about your family emergency, hope everything is ok now.
> 
> Hayley - Has your spotting stopped as yet?
> 
> Hilslo - How are your temps going?
> 
> Castaway - I'm still happy and cheering for you! :happydance::flower: you give me lots of hope.
> 
> So for me, my temps have dropped quite a bit, I wasn't going to take an hpt till the weekend, but hey, I'm I POAS addict:blush:
> 
> So my opk's started turning positive yesterday and they have been positive for the past 2 days, typically I surge for 3 days before releasing an egg. I also had a few ovary twinges, so I just might be ovulating. The hpt I took DH says he doesn't see any line, but I swear that in the right light I see I shadow:shrug: So right now I'm not too sure if I am ovulating or not. If I am, then that would mean that AF should come in about 10-12 days since that's typically how long my luteal phase is.

Well I hope you BD, just in case :winkwink:


----------



## hilslo

mj2013 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Calvinzoey - sorry about your family emergency, hope everything is ok now.
> 
> Hayley - Has your spotting stopped as yet?
> 
> Hilslo - How are your temps going?
> 
> Castaway - I'm still happy and cheering for you! :happydance::flower: you give me lots of hope.
> 
> So for me, my temps have dropped quite a bit, I wasn't going to take an hpt till the weekend, but hey, I'm I POAS addict:blush:
> 
> So my opk's started turning positive yesterday and they have been positive for the past 2 days, typically I surge for 3 days before releasing an egg. I also had a few ovary twinges, so I just might be ovulating. The hpt I took DH says he doesn't see any line, but I swear that in the right light I see I shadow:shrug: So right now I'm not too sure if I am ovulating or not. If I am, then that would mean that AF should come in about 10-12 days since that's typically how long my luteal phase is.

Ooo I hope this is o for you!! Hope you've been dtd!! My test was so depressingly positive on Tuesday that I'm going to hold out until Sunday (well possibly Saturday lol!)

I didn't temp this morning as I was a bit hungover so my temp wouldn't mean anything. I'm fairly confident they're down though as on wed it was 36.2 which is my normaol pre o temp. I hope i o quite quickly after they turn -ve. With my ectopic i got a -ve hpt on cd18 but took another 4 or so weeks to o. Hopefully this time my hpts are staying positive longer but I'll o quicker. Fingers crossed anyway!

Castaway - has it sunk in for you yet? I love having a bump ticker in the thread. Definitely makes me think more positively!


----------



## CastawayBride

hilslo said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Calvinzoey - sorry about your family emergency, hope everything is ok now.
> 
> Hayley - Has your spotting stopped as yet?
> 
> Hilslo - How are your temps going?
> 
> Castaway - I'm still happy and cheering for you! :happydance::flower: you give me lots of hope.
> 
> So for me, my temps have dropped quite a bit, I wasn't going to take an hpt till the weekend, but hey, I'm I POAS addict:blush:
> 
> So my opk's started turning positive yesterday and they have been positive for the past 2 days, typically I surge for 3 days before releasing an egg. I also had a few ovary twinges, so I just might be ovulating. The hpt I took DH says he doesn't see any line, but I swear that in the right light I see I shadow:shrug: So right now I'm not too sure if I am ovulating or not. If I am, then that would mean that AF should come in about 10-12 days since that's typically how long my luteal phase is.
> 
> Ooo I hope this is o for you!! Hope you've been dtd!! My test was so depressingly positive on Tuesday that I'm going to hold out until Sunday (well possibly Saturday lol!)
> 
> I didn't temp this morning as I was a bit hungover so my temp wouldn't mean anything. I'm fairly confident they're down though as on wed it was 36.2 which is my normaol pre o temp. I hope i o quite quickly after they turn -ve. With my ectopic i got a -ve hpt on cd18 but took another 4 or so weeks to o. Hopefully this time my hpts are staying positive longer but I'll o quicker. Fingers crossed anyway!
> 
> Castaway - has it sunk in for you yet? I love having a bump ticker in the thread. Definitely makes me think more positively!Click to expand...

Not really! LOL I guess b/c I still feel fine, no tummy issues yet lol I still am in shock!


----------



## mj2013

I said we would do NTNP till AF gets here but now I feel a little anxious. We dtd Tuesday and will again tonight, but I'm also worried since it is the cycle prior to AF. DH kinda wants to wait till after AF so I can't be too demanding, then he'll catch on to what's going on :haha:

Hilslo - if you hold out till sat/sun keep us posted. I hope it is negative, if not, then I at least hope it's verrrry faint. FX for you.

Castaway - Keep us posted too. Do you have to make appointments with a regular OB and a specialist? or just the specialist? Did they tell you when you got pg again how soon they would want you to come in? My OB told me at the follow up visit he wanted to see me as soon as the test showed positive and I would get an earlier specialist appt.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> I said we would do NTNP till AF gets here but now I feel a little anxious. We dtd Tuesday and will again tonight, but I'm also worried since it is the cycle prior to AF. DH kinda wants to wait till after AF so I can't be too demanding, then he'll catch on to what's going on :haha:
> 
> Hilslo - if you hold out till sat/sun keep us posted. I hope it is negative, if not, then I at least hope it's verrrry faint. FX for you.
> 
> Castaway - Keep us posted too. Do you have to make appointments with a regular OB and a specialist? or just the specialist? Did they tell you when you got pg again how soon they would want you to come in? My OB told me at the follow up visit he wanted to see me as soon as the test showed positive and I would get an earlier specialist appt.

No, I wasn't told a specific amount of time but i think it is b/c I had a normal pregnancy in the beginning so not really any issues per say to watch. I am going with a new OB and will probably again have a specialist as well. I am going to try to call tomorrow to bump my appt. up for two weeks out and when I can walk again lol


----------



## hayleymarie

Hi Ladies

I've stopped spotting for now so I'm hoping I will o soon, not getting my hopes up though just incase the spotting returns!

MJ, Hilslo and CalvinZoey - Sounds like all of us might be close to ovulating soon then :happydance:, I would like to TTC again but I'm trying to hold out for AF.

Castaway - hope you're taking it easy and looking after yourself! :coffee:


----------



## hilslo

Urgh took a test this morning and it's still very positive. I phoned the epu and they said that didn't sound normal so they've booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning. 
I really hope there's nothimg there but fearing there might be. I just want this to be over so I can lok forward.


----------



## CastawayBride

hayleymarie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I've stopped spotting for now so I'm hoping I will o soon, not getting my hopes up though just incase the spotting returns!
> 
> MJ, Hilslo and CalvinZoey - Sounds like all of us might be close to ovulating soon then :happydance:, I would like to TTC again but I'm trying to hold out for AF.
> 
> Castaway - hope you're taking it easy and looking after yourself! :coffee:


Still couch bound and not doing much! Taking cat naps here and there though! 



hilslo said:


> Urgh took a test this morning and it's still very positive. I phoned the epu and they said that didn't sound normal so they've booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning.
> I really hope there's nothimg there but fearing there might be. I just want this to be over so I can lok forward.

Hugs hilslo....I hope you get some answers!


----------



## calvinzoey

hayleymarie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I've stopped spotting for now so I'm hoping I will o soon, not getting my hopes up though just incase the spotting returns!
> 
> MJ, Hilslo and CalvinZoey - Sounds like all of us might be close to ovulating soon then :happydance:, I would like to TTC again but I'm trying to hold out for AF.
> 
> Castaway - hope you're taking it easy and looking after yourself! :coffee:


Oh good, I'm glad you stopped spotting! I'm hoping to be ovulating soon, if I haven't already... or for my af. Ideally, I'm hoping for my af NOT to come and to find out I'm pregnant again. I haven't been _trying_, but you never know. :winkwink:

MJ:Yeah family emergency still kinda going on... :cry:

My grandfather passed away yesterday. I was really hoping to have a child before I lost him (as well as my grandmother, thankfully she's still okay). My year really needs some good news!! Hopefully a BFP soon that doesn't end badly. 

Wish everyone luck!

And castaway: Spoil yourself and take it easy! I wish I did more of that the first time. :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ladies

Castaway - continue to take it easy. Since you didn't have any issues in the beginning you will be fine as you said. Did you make your doctor appointment?

Hayley - I'm so glad to hear you stopped spotting:happydance::happydance::happydance: are you using opk's at all?

Hilslo - Keep us posted on your appointment, I hope there was nothing left over. Do you have cramping at all? that's usually an indication....or maybe you're pg again?

Calvinzoey - sorry to hear about your grandfather :hugs: I know the feeling:cry: How have you been feeling lately? I know you're in tune with your body, do you think you ovulated already? Have you tested at all to see if your hcg is gone?

As for me, my opk's have gone back to negative and we did bd a couple times but I'm worried about getting pg before AF but I would still be happy if it did happen anyway, but not really counting on it this cycle.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Castaway - continue to take it easy. Since you didn't have any issues in the beginning you will be fine as you said. Did you make your doctor appointment?
> 
> Hayley - I'm so glad to hear you stopped spotting:happydance::happydance::happydance: are you using opk's at all?
> 
> Hilslo - Keep us posted on your appointment, I hope there was nothing left over. Do you have cramping at all? that's usually an indication....or maybe you're pg again?
> 
> Calvinzoey - sorry to hear about your grandfather :hugs: I know the feeling:cry: How have you been feeling lately? I know you're in tune with your body, do you think you ovulated already? Have you tested at all to see if your hcg is gone?
> 
> As for me, my opk's have gone back to negative and we did bd a couple times but I'm worried about getting pg before AF but I would still be happy if it did happen anyway, but not really counting on it this cycle.

I confirmed this morning, pregnant on a digi and today would have been AF!

My first appt with our new doctor is set up for the 24th, if we don't mesh with him well we will keep looking :) They said that we will then go back in two weeks for our first ultrasound :)


----------



## calvinzoey

MJ: I haven't taken a test to see if my hcg is gone. I think it my switch me on crazy mode and I'll be testing every day (whether it's positive or negative). No sign of af yet, but I still feel like she's coming soon. I was getting a pinching feeling in my right ovary a couple weeks ago that lasted for maybe a week, off and on. That's gone, and now I just have horrible acne... :shrug: I'm getting tired of waiting, but I still know I can have a couple more weeks to wait.

I'm worried a bit too about getting preggers this cycle, but it's really what I want so I'd be happy if I would. Happy and worried. I'm kinda hoping neither of us get our af and we both get our little miracle. <3

Castaway: Oh lucky! An early ultrasound! I hated my first doctor, but never switched because he was the closest in location to me. He didn't want to do an ultrasound till 16-18 weeks. :cry: Definitely switch your doctor if you don't like him, but I say get that ultrasound first!!


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> MJ: I haven't taken a test to see if my hcg is gone. I think it my switch me on crazy mode and I'll be testing every day (whether it's positive or negative). No sign of af yet, but I still feel like she's coming soon. I was getting a pinching feeling in my right ovary a couple weeks ago that lasted for maybe a week, off and on. That's gone, and now I just have horrible acne... :shrug: I'm getting tired of waiting, but I still know I can have a couple more weeks to wait.
> 
> I'm worried a bit too about getting preggers this cycle, but it's really what I want so I'd be happy if I would. Happy and worried. I'm kinda hoping neither of us get our af and we both get our little miracle. <3
> 
> Castaway: Oh lucky! An early ultrasound! I hated my first doctor, but never switched because he was the closest in location to me. He didn't want to do an ultrasound till 16-18 weeks. :cry: Definitely switch your doctor if you don't like him, but I say get that ultrasound first!!

Yeah this time around I am going to be very picky about my doctors :) We get alot of US in in the United STates...I know that overseas it is not like that. It is good and bad. Sometimes they worry you for nothing...


----------



## calvinzoey

CastawayBride said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> MJ: I haven't taken a test to see if my hcg is gone. I think it my switch me on crazy mode and I'll be testing every day (whether it's positive or negative). No sign of af yet, but I still feel like she's coming soon. I was getting a pinching feeling in my right ovary a couple weeks ago that lasted for maybe a week, off and on. That's gone, and now I just have horrible acne... :shrug: I'm getting tired of waiting, but I still know I can have a couple more weeks to wait.
> 
> I'm worried a bit too about getting preggers this cycle, but it's really what I want so I'd be happy if I would. Happy and worried. I'm kinda hoping neither of us get our af and we both get our little miracle. <3
> 
> Castaway: Oh lucky! An early ultrasound! I hated my first doctor, but never switched because he was the closest in location to me. He didn't want to do an ultrasound till 16-18 weeks. :cry: Definitely switch your doctor if you don't like him, but I say get that ultrasound first!!
> 
> Yeah this time around I am going to be very picky about my doctors :) We get alot of US in in the United STates...I know that overseas it is not like that. It is good and bad. Sometimes they worry you for nothing...Click to expand...

I actually live in South Florida - I was amazed when he said no to the US. I've heard a lot of people get at least one in their first trimester. He finally did an ultrasound when I started bleeding at 11 1/2 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> MJ: I haven't taken a test to see if my hcg is gone. I think it my switch me on crazy mode and I'll be testing every day (whether it's positive or negative). No sign of af yet, but I still feel like she's coming soon. I was getting a pinching feeling in my right ovary a couple weeks ago that lasted for maybe a week, off and on. That's gone, and now I just have horrible acne... :shrug: I'm getting tired of waiting, but I still know I can have a couple more weeks to wait.
> 
> I'm worried a bit too about getting preggers this cycle, but it's really what I want so I'd be happy if I would. Happy and worried. I'm kinda hoping neither of us get our af and we both get our little miracle. <3
> 
> Castaway: Oh lucky! An early ultrasound! I hated my first doctor, but never switched because he was the closest in location to me. He didn't want to do an ultrasound till 16-18 weeks. :cry: Definitely switch your doctor if you don't like him, but I say get that ultrasound first!!
> 
> Yeah this time around I am going to be very picky about my doctors :) We get alot of US in in the United STates...I know that overseas it is not like that. It is good and bad. Sometimes they worry you for nothing...Click to expand...
> 
> I actually live in South Florida - I was amazed when he said no to the US. I've heard a lot of people get at least one in their first trimester. He finally did an ultrasound when I started bleeding at 11 1/2 weeks. :shrug:Click to expand...

Thats crazy! I got an ultrasound at like 6 wks last time too!


----------



## mj2013

Yayyy for positive on digi test! That's great Castaway and I agree, if you and the new dr don't mesh and he doesn't show a great interest in you especially after everything you've been through I would be moving on to the next ;)

I had my first ultrasound at 6.5 weeks, Calvinzoey next time around if they want you to wait that long I would find someone else too, they usually do a dating scan pretty early, you should have at least 1 scan in the first trimester, that's crazy that he wanted to wait till 16-18 weeks. 

So I would be happy too if I was pg before AF, but as you said, happy and worried. That would probably describe my feelings exactly. FX we get pg soon and follow right behind castaway :)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Yayyy for positive on digi test! That's great Castaway and I agree, if you and the new dr don't mesh and he doesn't show a great interest in you especially after everything you've been through I would be moving on to the next ;)
> 
> I had my first ultrasound at 6.5 weeks, Calvinzoey next time around if they want you to wait that long I would find someone else too, they usually do a dating scan pretty early, you should have at least 1 scan in the first trimester, that's crazy that he wanted to wait till 16-18 weeks.
> 
> So I would be happy too if I was pg before AF, but as you said, happy and worried. That would probably describe my feelings exactly. FX we get pg soon and follow right behind castaway :)

I hope to see many BFPs for you ladies!!


----------



## calvinzoey

I should have listened to myself about my doctor. I knew he was "ehh", but I stuck with him anyway. :shrug: I'm going to be researching a better doctor down here soon. The closest doctor that's well rated and accepts my insurance is a good 20 minutes away. Not too bad, but further than I would have liked. 

I've had a little cramping last night, so I thought my af was coming. But I had nothing. Also I have increased urination - that happens to me sometimes before my af. So we'll see. 

I feel silly, I keep feeling my boobs to see if they hurt! That was my first big sign I was pregnant. I started hurting right by my armpit actually. If that happens, I'm taking a preggers test. =)

What was your first sign girls? :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> I should have listened to myself about my doctor. I knew he was "ehh", but I stuck with him anyway. :shrug: I'm going to be researching a better doctor down here soon. The closest doctor that's well rated and accepts my insurance is a good 20 minutes away. Not too bad, but further than I would have liked.
> 
> I've had a little cramping last night, so I thought my af was coming. But I had nothing. Also I have increased urination - that happens to me sometimes before my af. So we'll see.
> 
> I feel silly, I keep feeling my boobs to see if they hurt! That was my first big sign I was pregnant. I started hurting right by my armpit actually. If that happens, I'm taking a preggers test. =)
> 
> What was your first sign girls? :flower:

This time around I also had an increase in saliva, I was like wait maybe?

Than I also felt the round ligament pain ya know the stretching feeling of the tummy? It is like a sharp pain near the belly button.

TMI, but needing to go to the toilet to go #2 and have to get their quickly! :haha:

Last night my right nipple was itchy? lol I also had some pain under my right arm pit, but again, I am on crutches so I could have just over did it. :dohh:


----------



## mj2013

calvinzoey said:


> I should have listened to myself about my doctor. I knew he was "ehh", but I stuck with him anyway. :shrug: I'm going to be researching a better doctor down here soon. The closest doctor that's well rated and accepts my insurance is a good 20 minutes away. Not too bad, but further than I would have liked.
> 
> I've had a little cramping last night, so I thought my af was coming. But I had nothing. Also I have increased urination - that happens to me sometimes before my af. So we'll see.
> 
> I feel silly, I keep feeling my boobs to see if they hurt! That was my first big sign I was pregnant. I started hurting right by my armpit actually. If that happens, I'm taking a preggers test. =)
> 
> What was your first sign girls? :flower:

My first sign was a weird shooting pain in my uterus, I tossed it up to possible implantation. Then I had shooting pains in my boobs. Other than that I felt fine. My boobs didn't start to get really sore until I was about 6-8 weeks and they got huge....it was crazy, I was falling out my bikini tops.

Maybe you are pg, that would be awesome!!!

I took an opk today and it was negative but not a faint negative, just a shade lighter than the control line, it's confusing the heck outa me:shrug: So I guess I just have to watch and wait :coffee: On a more positive note, I have lost 6 lbs since the mc, and I'm still working out to try and lose more before I get my bfp :happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> I should have listened to myself about my doctor. I knew he was "ehh", but I stuck with him anyway. :shrug: I'm going to be researching a better doctor down here soon. The closest doctor that's well rated and accepts my insurance is a good 20 minutes away. Not too bad, but further than I would have liked.
> 
> I've had a little cramping last night, so I thought my af was coming. But I had nothing. Also I have increased urination - that happens to me sometimes before my af. So we'll see.
> 
> I feel silly, I keep feeling my boobs to see if they hurt! That was my first big sign I was pregnant. I started hurting right by my armpit actually. If that happens, I'm taking a preggers test. =)
> 
> What was your first sign girls? :flower:
> 
> 
> My first sign was a weird shooting pain in my uterus, I tossed it up to possible implantation. Then I had shooting pains in my boobs. Other than that I felt fine. My boobs didn't start to get really sore until I was about 6-8 weeks and they got huge....it was crazy, I was falling out my bikini tops.
> 
> Maybe you are pg, that would be awesome!!!
> 
> I took an opk today and it was negative but not a faint negative, just a shade lighter than the control line, it's confusing the heck outa me:shrug: So I guess I just have to watch and wait :coffee: On a more positive note, I have lost 6 lbs since the mc, and I'm still working out to try and lose more before I get my bfp :happydance:Click to expand...

oh weightloss is wonderful! I am still up 12 from my previous pregnancy, after this baby I will seriously need to be on weight watchers and go to the gym!


----------



## calvinzoey

I never had increased saliva, but those other symptoms I did develop eventually.

I'm feeling symptoms right now that could go either way, af or pregnancy. A lot of light cramping today, off and on. And increased urination. Also, tmi, but I have an increased amount of cm, I've noticed. But then again I had months like this that I ended up getting my af. Also, I never fully _tried_ to get pregnant. We did the pull out method, which has never failed me before. :shrug:

But after I get my af (if I get it), I'll be ttc conceive - big time. :thumbup:


----------



## calvinzoey

Oh and mj: congrats on the weight loss!!! :happydance:

I only gained 4 pounds during my pregnancy, and I lost all 4. I wasn't able to eat anything past noon because I had major food aversions. Wasn't really nauseous, just didn't want to eat _anything._


----------



## hayleymarie

Hope everyone is good! Sorry to hear about your Grandad Calvinzoey :hugs:

I'm still no closer to AF and hardly any CM at all either, it seems my body has decided to stop working all together :cry:


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - you did good getting so far and only putting on 12 lbs:thumbup: I gained about 4lbs by week 10 and was starting to eat a whole lot more, so I know I would've put on a ton. I wanted to lose weight before getting pg but it didn't happen, so I'm trying to use this time to lose some weight.

Hayley - :hugs: don't be so sad, your body is working, it's probably just trying to restart. I'm kinda in the same boat, I just don't know what's going on with all my opk's and what my body is doing, but with this week being week 5, I have my fx crossed it won't be too much longer for all of us to get AF or be pg. 

Calvin - sounds kinda promising as far as your symptoms, you might be following in castaways foot steps :winkwink: How long do you think you will wait to test if af doesn't show up any time soon?


----------



## calvinzoey

Hayley: Thanks :flower: He was a wonderful person, and a really excellent architect. 

MJ: I'm going to give it a couple weeks. My boobs aren't hurting, and that was a clear sign for me last time. If they don't start hurting, then my af is probably coming. And I don't want to be disappointed with a negative. =) Any signs of af coming for you yet? I hate the waiting game.


----------



## CastawayBride

So my AF was due yesterday and now today I have light brown CM when I wipe, not on my underwear though. It is concerning but I also know that sometimes you spot in first tri so I am tyring to just not think about it....easier said then done! :haha:No cramping though so hoping this is just from the uterus stretching :)


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> So my AF was due yesterday and now today I have light brown CM when I wipe, not on my underwear though. It is concerning but I also know that sometimes you spot in first tri so I am tyring to just not think about it....easier said then done! :haha:No cramping though so hoping this is just from the uterus stretching :)

I had a friend who got pg and for her first AF she had brown spotting for a few days and everything turned out ok. Just keep watching it, relax, put your feet up and even though it's best not to worry, I know that's easier said than done. I still think it will be ok for you, FX!! sticky baby dust

:dust:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> So my AF was due yesterday and now today I have light brown CM when I wipe, not on my underwear though. It is concerning but I also know that sometimes you spot in first tri so I am tyring to just not think about it....easier said then done! :haha:No cramping though so hoping this is just from the uterus stretching :)
> 
> I had a friend who got pg and for her first AF she had brown spotting for a few days and everything turned out ok. Just keep watching it, relax, put your feet up and even though it's best not to worry, I know that's easier said than done. I still think it will be ok for you, FX!! sticky baby dust
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, def. taking it easy and my foot doctor said I can do partial weight bearing so no more hopping for me :)


----------



## calvinzoey

From what I have learned and heard, it's pretty common to have that around when your af is due. Just take it easy and relax! :hugs:


----------



## hayleymarie

Hope you're still taking it easy Castaway, I'm sure that is pretty common too and you're not cramping so that's a good sign:hugs:

Calvin and MJ any sign of AF? I'm no closer have a little CM but not the fertile kind! :shrug:


----------



## calvinzoey

hayleymarie said:


> Hope you're still taking it easy Castaway, I'm sure that is pretty common too and you're not cramping so that's a good sign:hugs:
> 
> Calvin and MJ any sign of AF? I'm no closer have a little CM but not the fertile kind! :shrug:

Nothing yet. I'm getting so very tired of waiting for it. :hissy: It's only been 5 weeks tomorrow, but I'm very impatient!


----------



## hayleymarie

Same here, it's so frustrating not knowing what's going on! Just hope it comes soon for all of us!:flower:


----------



## mj2013

hayleymarie said:


> Hope you're still taking it easy Castaway, I'm sure that is pretty common too and you're not cramping so that's a good sign:hugs:
> 
> Calvin and MJ any sign of AF? I'm no closer have a little CM but not the fertile kind! :shrug:


Same here! No sign of AF at all, tomorrow will make 5 weeks. It's so frustrating but I a hanging in there, watching and waiting :coffee:

No cramps or anything, so I don't know what's going on :shrug: Maybe we're all pg again and AF won't ever come :haha::winkwink:


----------



## ashaz

Hey ladies. I am hoping to join you all. I just had my D&C between 8-9 weeks pg so almost 2 weeks out. Anxious for everything to get started again but still spotting a little so think it is still a whiles away. My doc encouraged us to wait 2-3 cycles before actively trying we already know that our chances are low of getting pregnant d/t fertility issues so I don't want to wait. 

Looking forward to TTC with all you wonderful ladies.


----------



## mj2013

ashaz said:


> Hey ladies. I am hoping to join you all. I just had my D&C between 8-9 weeks pg so almost 2 weeks out. Anxious for everything to get started again but still spotting a little so think it is still a whiles away. My doc encouraged us to wait 2-3 cycles before actively trying we already know that our chances are low of getting pregnant d/t fertility issues so I don't want to wait.
> 
> Looking forward to TTC with all you wonderful ladies.


Hi Ashaz - welcome!:flower:

sorry for your loss. I am 5 weeks out tomorrow and still waiting on AF. Each Dr is different, mine told me we could try right after AF shows up. Most of us on here plan to start trying after AF, for right now I'm NTNP, so if it happens before then so be it. 
What type of fertility issues do you have? They say after a D&C you're supposed to be more fertile, so maybe that will help us all get pg asap!


----------



## calvinzoey

ashaz said:


> Hey ladies. I am hoping to join you all. I just had my D&C between 8-9 weeks pg so almost 2 weeks out. Anxious for everything to get started again but still spotting a little so think it is still a whiles away. My doc encouraged us to wait 2-3 cycles before actively trying we already know that our chances are low of getting pregnant d/t fertility issues so I don't want to wait.
> 
> Looking forward to TTC with all you wonderful ladies.

Welcome! :hugs:

My doctor told me to wait 3-4 cycles. I really don't want to. I'm planning my life upon having a kid around a certain time - it kind of puts things on hold (I'm a planner!). I know your most fertile in the first 3 months after your mc / d&c. To give you some hope, I know a girl in Germany who always thought she was infertile. She got pregnant and had a mc around 7-8 weeks. She got pregnant RIGHT away after, and now has a health 6 month old girl. She was trying for pregnancy for probably over 10 years. So be positive! Also, consider what's best for you. <3


----------



## hayleymarie

Welcome Ashaz, sorry for your loss too :hugs:

I think most of us don't want to wait the 2-3 cycles, it's hard enough just waiting for one! Hopefully we will all be celebrating BFP's before long :flower:


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - are you around? Have you been relaxing? has the spotting stopped? just checking on you. Keep us posted.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - are you around? Have you been relaxing? has the spotting stopped? just checking on you. Keep us posted.

Hi there!! I am here :) yes, it stopped, since it correlated with my usual AF I think that is all it was but has stopped. Now today my right ovary feels like it is tugging a bit. Sigh, the first tri, gotta love all the worrying! ha

I think it is the cyst they say you form in pregnancy, that goes away once the placenta/umbilical cord is going to take over. I believe since I ovulate early I am almost a week ahead in terms of development...I do feel fine though other than mild cramping! I go to the doctor on Tuesday, looking forward to meet and see if we like him. I also signed us up for a Baby Fair at the new hospital we are looking to deliver at! :happydance:

How are you doing??


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - are you around? Have you been relaxing? has the spotting stopped? just checking on you. Keep us posted.
> 
> Hi there!! I am here :) yes, it stopped, since it correlated with my usual AF I think that is all it was but has stopped. Now today my right ovary feels like it is tugging a bit. Sigh, the first tri, gotta love all the worrying! ha
> 
> I think it is the cyst they say you form in pregnancy, that goes away once the placenta/umbilical cord is going to take over. I believe since I ovulate early I am almost a week ahead in terms of development...I do feel fine though other than mild cramping! I go to the doctor on Tuesday, looking forward to meet and see if we like him. I also signed us up for a Baby Fair at the new hospital we are looking to deliver at! :happydance:
> 
> How are you doing??Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy to hear it has stopped, we have enough to worry about as it is already, so that is 1 less thing to be worrying about :winkwink:

It could be the cyst, I know I had 1 on my left ovary when I was pg. Did you get morning sickness the last time? Make sure to let us know how the Dr appt goes and if you like him. Did you get referred to him? or seen reviews on him before?

What's the baby fair? The name alone sounds like something I would be going to without even knowing what it is lol :haha:

I'm doing ok, working out trying to lose more weight as I wait for AF. Still no sign of her though, today is 5 weeks exactly. My hpt's are negative and I think I may have ovulated last fri or sat, really not sure to be honest because I got a close to positive opk test this week too :shrug: So I'm not sure but hanging in there and staying busy so I don't get too frustrated :)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - are you around? Have you been relaxing? has the spotting stopped? just checking on you. Keep us posted.
> 
> Hi there!! I am here :) yes, it stopped, since it correlated with my usual AF I think that is all it was but has stopped. Now today my right ovary feels like it is tugging a bit. Sigh, the first tri, gotta love all the worrying! ha
> 
> I think it is the cyst they say you form in pregnancy, that goes away once the placenta/umbilical cord is going to take over. I believe since I ovulate early I am almost a week ahead in terms of development...I do feel fine though other than mild cramping! I go to the doctor on Tuesday, looking forward to meet and see if we like him. I also signed us up for a Baby Fair at the new hospital we are looking to deliver at! :happydance:
> 
> How are you doing??Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy to hear it has stopped, we have enough to worry about as it is already, so that is 1 less thing to be worrying about :winkwink:
> 
> It could be the cyst, I know I had 1 on my left ovary when I was pg. Did you get morning sickness the last time? Make sure to let us know how the Dr appt goes and if you like him. Did you get referred to him? or seen reviews on him before?
> 
> What's the baby fair? The name alone sounds like something I would be going to without even knowing what it is lol :haha:
> 
> I'm doing ok, working out trying to lose more weight as I wait for AF. Still no sign of her though, today is 5 weeks exactly. My hpt's are negative and I think I may have ovulated last fri or sat, really not sure to be honest because I got a close to positive opk test this week too :shrug: So I'm not sure but hanging in there and staying busy so I don't get too frustrated :)Click to expand...

Aww hang in there hun! I got my AF 5 wks 1 day after giving birth so maybe tomorrow can be your day too! ;)

A baby fair is what the hospital hosts twice a year, it allows you to meet the staff, tour the maternity wing, have freebies like samples and also has booths for photography and all other goodies as well as chances to win items. :)


----------



## calvinzoey

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - are you around? Have you been relaxing? has the spotting stopped? just checking on you. Keep us posted.
> 
> Hi there!! I am here :) yes, it stopped, since it correlated with my usual AF I think that is all it was but has stopped. Now today my right ovary feels like it is tugging a bit. Sigh, the first tri, gotta love all the worrying! ha
> 
> I think it is the cyst they say you form in pregnancy, that goes away once the placenta/umbilical cord is going to take over. I believe since I ovulate early I am almost a week ahead in terms of development...I do feel fine though other than mild cramping! I go to the doctor on Tuesday, looking forward to meet and see if we like him. I also signed us up for a Baby Fair at the new hospital we are looking to deliver at! :happydance:
> 
> How are you doing??Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy to hear it has stopped, we have enough to worry about as it is already, so that is 1 less thing to be worrying about :winkwink:
> 
> It could be the cyst, I know I had 1 on my left ovary when I was pg. Did you get morning sickness the last time? Make sure to let us know how the Dr appt goes and if you like him. Did you get referred to him? or seen reviews on him before?
> 
> What's the baby fair? The name alone sounds like something I would be going to without even knowing what it is lol :haha:
> 
> I'm doing ok, working out trying to lose more weight as I wait for AF. Still no sign of her though, today is 5 weeks exactly. My hpt's are negative and I think I may have ovulated last fri or sat, really not sure to be honest because I got a close to positive opk test this week too :shrug: So I'm not sure but hanging in there and staying busy so I don't get too frustrated :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hang in there hun! I got my AF 5 wks 1 day after giving birth so maybe tomorrow can be your day too! ;)
> 
> A baby fair is what the hospital hosts twice a year, it allows you to meet the staff, tour the maternity wing, have freebies like samples and also has booths for photography and all other goodies as well as chances to win items. :)Click to expand...


My hospital here does the same thing, once a week. Sadly when I was pregnant, I always got stuck working that day. It sounds like fun!! 

Glad everything is going okay still, castaway! Very happy the spotting stopped. :hugs:

- Today is 5 weeks exactly from my D&C too. I have been off and on cramping for a few days (4-5 maybe). It has been very mild. Today I had some cramping that felt a little worse. I actually thought my af was starting, but then it faded. No af yet. But hopefully soon!!! 

MJ: Do you have any cramping? Or other pms signs? Do you normally have clear pms signs? I always get bad acne, I get grumpy (lol), and I have mild cramps before af -- for maybe a week before it comes.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - that sounds like so much fun! I don't know if my hospital has that, I would have to check when I do get pg again :)

Calvinzoey - I usually start getting bloated about 2-3 days before, and I start getting miserable about 5 days before and I have cramps the day it starts but I have no signs yet, so I'm not sure what to think. It doesn't seem to be coming anytime really really soon :(


----------



## ashaz

Thanks everyone for the welcome. We are anxious to try again but still have to wait for my AF. My fertility issue is mainly high FSh, so I have a low ovarian reserve. Started Coenzyme Q10 bc I heard that can help. We had actually started the adoption process when we found out we were pregnant. Hard to know what to do bc we thought this was our little miracle. My hubby wanted to try till Jan and if still not PG we will do the adoption process again while still trying. 
I can't wait to go thru this journey with you ladies!


----------



## hilslo

Morning ladies! Welcome Ashaz - you have found a v supportive bunch of ladies here! 
Castaway - so glad the spotting has stopped! I think it is v common around first af time.

Afm - tok a trst on thursday (5 weeks after op). Still positive but lighter so jopefilly getting there.


----------



## calvinzoey

MJ: I'm sorry it's taking so long! It's frustrating. :hugs: I keep feeling like af is going to start, then it doesn't. The waiting game is torturous. 

Ashaz: Definitely keep trying until January before starting the adoption process again - that's a good idea. You have a higher chance of getting preggers between now and then - so maybe you will have your little miracle. <3 I hope we all get ours. 

Hilslo: It is very strange it's taking so long to get your negative. However, I haven't even tested to see if I am negative. :shrug: I assume I am. It's getting lighter, so that's good. Hopefully you'll soon have a negative and then sometime a big fat positive! :thumbup: Have you asked your doctor why it's taking so long?


----------



## CastawayBride

ashaz said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome. We are anxious to try again but still have to wait for my AF. My fertility issue is mainly high FSh, so I have a low ovarian reserve. Started Coenzyme Q10 bc I heard that can help. We had actually started the adoption process when we found out we were pregnant. Hard to know what to do bc we thought this was our little miracle. My hubby wanted to try till Jan and if still not PG we will do the adoption process again while still trying.
> I can't wait to go thru this journey with you ladies!

Best of luck, I am an Adoption Specialist and I have had many families adopt and while in the process become pregnant! They are now blessed to have two children and that is wonderful luck!

Good luck trying to catch that egg!!


----------



## mj2013

Hilslo - hang in there!:hugs::flower: 

Ashaz - as castaway said, you should be more fertile during this period. My Dr even told me the same thing. If I don't get pg between now and the 1st week in January, he's going to be prescribing clomid for me, but hopefully we don't get to that stage and I get a bfp soon :winkwink: Are you still spotting? or testing positive on a hpt? or has everything stopped/gone away for you?

Calvinzoey - I wish I was feeling like AF is coming but I feel nothing!:haha: and I'm definitely not miserable like I get when AF is coming, I'm actually having a great week, lots of new things going on and new business projects and I'm just plain ole happy......if I was to get a bfp that would just be the cherry on top :winkwink:

Castaway - Being an adoption specialist and all, have you ever thought of adopting? Even though I can have kids, I've always thought of adopting one anyway, if I was in your line of work I wouldn't be able to stop myself from at least adopting one :)

Calvinzoey - when will you take a test? what if you have left over hcg? what if you're pg already?? and the cramping is implantation? I am dying for you to take a test lol :)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hilslo - hang in there!:hugs::flower:
> 
> Ashaz - as castaway said, you should be more fertile during this period. My Dr even told me the same thing. If I don't get pg between now and the 1st week in January, he's going to be prescribing clomid for me, but hopefully we don't get to that stage and I get a bfp soon :winkwink: Are you still spotting? or testing positive on a hpt? or has everything stopped/gone away for you?
> 
> Calvinzoey - I wish I was feeling like AF is coming but I feel nothing!:haha: and I'm definitely not miserable like I get when AF is coming, I'm actually having a great week, lots of new things going on and new business projects and I'm just plain ole happy......if I was to get a bfp that would just be the cherry on top :winkwink:
> 
> Castaway - Being an adoption specialist and all, have you ever thought of adopting? Even though I can have kids, I've always thought of adopting one anyway, if I was in your line of work I wouldn't be able to stop myself from at least adopting one :)
> 
> Calvinzoey - when will you take a test? what if you have left over hcg? what if you're pg already?? and the cramping is implantation? I am dying for you to take a test lol :)

Oh yes, especially when I was in the field and actually visiting the families/children I had a few kids where I would have LOVED to take them home! I have kept in touch with many of my family/children and love to get update photos of them :) I now work with families matching them with children that are legally free and we are in need of a forever home. I also do Safe Haven adoptions as they are filtered through my office, I took a promotion and I work at the State office that handles the entire State. We have office through out our State that do the hands on adoptions :) I now work more as a facilitator and I am used for insight as well as testifying in court on adoption and goals for permanency....


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: That sounds like an awesome job! <3 

MJ: I'm thinking of taking a test soon, but as I also had only a _couple _"acts" that could have caused pregnancy, I'm scared to test and get a negative. And if I get a positive, what if it's always been positive and just haven't faded yet from last time? ](*,) I'm probably just thinking too much and need to take that test. I'll set a date.. i*f I don't get my af by the 26th* (which will be 6 weeks from D&C), *then I'm testing*!!!

Today: More cramping off and on. Thought my af was starting at work, ran to the bathroom... but nothing. :shrug: Really tired, but woke up at 4:30 AM, so that makes sense. Hmm..


----------



## mj2013

Castaway that sounds like an awesome and rewarding job :)

Calvinzoey - I can't wait for the 26th for you to test! I slept most of today, but my boobs aren't sore or anything and I feel so normal, so I doubt I would be pg this cycle. As for your symptoms, I've heard so many women say they thought AF was coming and every time they thought she was here and they went to the bathroom there was nothing and they turned out pg, so it sounds like it could be possible for you :winkwink: I think your hpt would be negative by now, unless you retained some tissue. Since you weren't crazy like myself testing till the tests went negative :haha: if it is positive the only way to know if it's a new pg is either u/s or they'll do a beta test to see if your blood count is doubling. I have FX for you :flower:


----------



## calvinzoey

mj2013 said:


> Castaway that sounds like an awesome and rewarding job :)
> 
> Calvinzoey - I can't wait for the 26th for you to test! I slept most of today, but my boobs aren't sore or anything and I feel so normal, so I doubt I would be pg this cycle. As for your symptoms, I've heard so many women say they thought AF was coming and every time they thought she was here and they went to the bathroom there was nothing and they turned out pg, so it sounds like it could be possible for you :winkwink: I think your hpt would be negative by now, unless you retained some tissue. Since you weren't crazy like myself testing till the tests went negative :haha: if it is positive the only way to know if it's a new pg is either u/s or they'll do a beta test to see if your blood count is doubling. I have FX for you :flower:


I'm considering testing sooner, but I'm forcing myself to wait. We used the pull out method, which never failed me before... But maybe it did. My boobs are a little sore, still off and on cramping. No AF. I feel like I'm going crazy. Lol

I am very emotional, but I'm like that with my AF too.


----------



## CastawayBride

My fingers are crossed for you ladies :flower:


----------



## mj2013

Ladies I need some opinions/advice (tmi warning)..... So DH and I dtd last night and after when I wiped there was brown on the tissue. I don't know what to think about it. While I was pg my cervix was very sensitive so almost every time we dtd there would be that brown discharge after. However since the D&C, when we dtd I've never had it again until last night. I did take a hpt this morning and it's definitely negative, so I don't know if maybe it was a one time thing and my cervix might have been sensitive at that moment or if there is something else I might not be considering. I was thinking well maybe AF is coming, but I don't see any further sign of her. During my workout this morning I had weird feelings in my uterus, almost like a heaviness, so I'm not sure what to think :wacko:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Ladies I need some opinions/advice (tmi warning)..... So DH and I dtd last night and after when I wiped there was brown on the tissue. I don't know what to think about it. While I was pg my cervix was very sensitive so almost every time we dtd there would be that brown discharge after. However since the D&C, when we dtd I've never had it again until last night. I did take a hpt this morning and it's definitely negative, so I don't know if maybe it was a one time thing and my cervix might have been sensitive at that moment or if there is something else I might not be considering. I was thinking well maybe AF is coming, but I don't see any further sign of her. During my workout this morning I had weird feelings in my uterus, almost like a heaviness, so I'm not sure what to think :wacko:

I would test, just in case :thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need some opinions/advice (tmi warning)..... So DH and I dtd last night and after when I wiped there was brown on the tissue. I don't know what to think about it. While I was pg my cervix was very sensitive so almost every time we dtd there would be that brown discharge after. However since the D&C, when we dtd I've never had it again until last night. I did take a hpt this morning and it's definitely negative, so I don't know if maybe it was a one time thing and my cervix might have been sensitive at that moment or if there is something else I might not be considering. I was thinking well maybe AF is coming, but I don't see any further sign of her. During my workout this morning I had weird feelings in my uterus, almost like a heaviness, so I'm not sure what to think :wacko:
> 
> I would test, just in case :thumbup:Click to expand...

I did but it shows negative :shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need some opinions/advice (tmi warning)..... So DH and I dtd last night and after when I wiped there was brown on the tissue. I don't know what to think about it. While I was pg my cervix was very sensitive so almost every time we dtd there would be that brown discharge after. However since the D&C, when we dtd I've never had it again until last night. I did take a hpt this morning and it's definitely negative, so I don't know if maybe it was a one time thing and my cervix might have been sensitive at that moment or if there is something else I might not be considering. I was thinking well maybe AF is coming, but I don't see any further sign of her. During my workout this morning I had weird feelings in my uterus, almost like a heaviness, so I'm not sure what to think :wacko:
> 
> I would test, just in case :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I did but it shows negative :shrug:Click to expand...

Maybe too soon, needs more time to build up in your system? Does sound promising though OR it could mean AF will start very soon...


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need some opinions/advice (tmi warning)..... So DH and I dtd last night and after when I wiped there was brown on the tissue. I don't know what to think about it. While I was pg my cervix was very sensitive so almost every time we dtd there would be that brown discharge after. However since the D&C, when we dtd I've never had it again until last night. I did take a hpt this morning and it's definitely negative, so I don't know if maybe it was a one time thing and my cervix might have been sensitive at that moment or if there is something else I might not be considering. I was thinking well maybe AF is coming, but I don't see any further sign of her. During my workout this morning I had weird feelings in my uterus, almost like a heaviness, so I'm not sure what to think :wacko:
> 
> I would test, just in case :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I did but it shows negative :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe too soon, needs more time to build up in your system? Does sound promising though OR it could mean AF will start very soon...Click to expand...

Hmmmm, maybe, I'll another test on monday if AF doesn't show by then. FX one or the other happens :winkwink:


----------



## calvinzoey

Huh, that's strange. Maybe your cervix is still sensitive. Brown blood is old blood. Maybe having sex caused it to work its way out. I'd say wait a few days and test again to be sure. Keep us informed!!


----------



## hayleymarie

Hey girls, hope everyone is good.

Still no sign of AF for me and I'm at 6 weeks now :nope:

I have started since last week using OPK's, at first there was only one line and now there is 2 lines but it's still negative, I have no idea what it all means!

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## hilslo

Hi Hayley - the waiting is awful isn't it?
I'm back in epu. Just had another scan which shows there is still something there so waiting for doctor to confirm next steps. I just want a bfn and af so I can mive on. Limboland is not a nice place to be.
Good news about your opks. Mune usually build up over a couple of days. Are you temping too - I can't remember.


----------



## hayleymarie

Hilslo sorry to hear you're still going through all of this, it must be so frustrating for you :hugs: hopefully they will get everything this time and you can move on finally.

I'm not temping I think that will just confuse me even more! The waiting is hard, not sure if stress delays AF but I'm sure it doesn't help!


----------



## CastawayBride

I remember waiting for AF and was like, this is the only time I cannot wait to see that witch! :nope:

Hope you ladies make some progress soon!


----------



## calvinzoey

Hayley: I'm almost 6 weeks, and still no signs of AF. I'm thinking there is a chance of pregnant, but I used the pull out method. I don't know how well it works... but it always worked well in the past. :shrug: 

I had cramping off and on for a few days (maybe 4-5 days). That faded 1-2 days ago, and now I feel just tired and very moody. I still feel a bit crampy, but not what it was like a few days ago. A few times I thought my af was starting, and it wasn't. 

I'm nervous to test. I was looking at tests in the store today, but didn't buy one. 

MJ: You haven't been on in a few days! Everything okay? Last I heard you had some brown spotting. :hugs:

How is everyone else?

Castaway: How is the pregnancy going?


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> Hayley: I'm almost 6 weeks, and still no signs of AF. I'm thinking there is a chance of pregnant, but I used the pull out method. I don't know how well it works... but it always worked well in the past. :shrug:
> 
> I had cramping off and on for a few days (maybe 4-5 days). That faded 1-2 days ago, and now I feel just tired and very moody. I still feel a bit crampy, but not what it was like a few days ago. A few times I thought my af was starting, and it wasn't.
> 
> I'm nervous to test. I was looking at tests in the store today, but didn't buy one.
> 
> MJ: You haven't been on in a few days! Everything okay? Last I heard you had some brown spotting. :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Castaway: How is the pregnancy going?

I am doing pretty good, Dr. appt tomorrow!! :winkwink:


----------



## calvinzoey

CastawayBride said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> Hayley: I'm almost 6 weeks, and still no signs of AF. I'm thinking there is a chance of pregnant, but I used the pull out method. I don't know how well it works... but it always worked well in the past. :shrug:
> 
> I had cramping off and on for a few days (maybe 4-5 days). That faded 1-2 days ago, and now I feel just tired and very moody. I still feel a bit crampy, but not what it was like a few days ago. A few times I thought my af was starting, and it wasn't.
> 
> I'm nervous to test. I was looking at tests in the store today, but didn't buy one.
> 
> MJ: You haven't been on in a few days! Everything okay? Last I heard you had some brown spotting. :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Castaway: How is the pregnancy going?
> 
> I am doing pretty good, Dr. appt tomorrow!! :winkwink:Click to expand...


Oh yeay! Let us know how it goes!! =)


----------



## hayleymarie

Good luck at the doctors Castaway hope everything is going smoothly :hugs:

CalvinZoey I have been getting cramps too but not like normal period cramps more like a pulling/flinching sensation, I don't know what's going on just need to relax I think!


MJ did you do another test? :flower:


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ladies, I've been so busy with work the last couple days. I did take another test....actually a few lol, and they're all negative. My spotting stopped and I haven't seen it. However my temp dropped this morning so that could be AF is coming soon...I hope!

Castaway - let us know about your appointment and if you like the new Dr.

Calvinzoey and Hayley - when are you guys going to take a hpt?

Hilslo - Hang in there hon, we'll all soon be back in the game :)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been so busy with work the last couple days. I did take another test....actually a few lol, and they're all negative. My spotting stopped and I haven't seen it. However my temp dropped this morning so that could be AF is coming soon...I hope!
> 
> Castaway - let us know about your appointment and if you like the new Dr.
> 
> Calvinzoey and Hayley - when are you guys going to take a hpt?
> 
> Hilslo - Hang in there hon, we'll all soon be back in the game :)

Hoping you get your AF soon this must be horrible not knowing where you are in your cycle :(

Dr. appt went well, we are waiting unit we come back in 2 1/2 weeks (about 7/8 weeks) to do the confirmation of the pregnancy and the visit as I just had my 6 week PP with my old doctor. This new doctor seems so great and understanding, he went as far as to say he will give us his personal cell to make sure this pregnancy is not stressful and has agreed to scan me whenever i want. Defiently helped me anxiety levels come down!

On another note I am 5 wks today and since yesterday I have felt like someone has kicked me in the crotch usually happens while I am in bed, like when I am trying to roll from side to side. This happened way later in my last pregnancy! I keep thinking, what if their is two in there!? lol


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I've been so busy with work the last couple days. I did take another test....actually a few lol, and they're all negative. My spotting stopped and I haven't seen it. However my temp dropped this morning so that could be AF is coming soon...I hope!
> 
> Castaway - let us know about your appointment and if you like the new Dr.
> 
> Calvinzoey and Hayley - when are you guys going to take a hpt?
> 
> Hilslo - Hang in there hon, we'll all soon be back in the game :)
> 
> Hoping you get your AF soon this must be horrible not knowing where you are in your cycle :(
> 
> Dr. appt went well, we are waiting unit we come back in 2 1/2 weeks (about 7/8 weeks) to do the confirmation of the pregnancy and the visit as I just had my 6 week PP with my old doctor. This new doctor seems so great and understanding, he went as far as to say he will give us his personal cell to make sure this pregnancy is not stressful and has agreed to scan me whenever i want. Defiently helped me anxiety levels come down!
> 
> On another note I am 5 wks today and since yesterday I have felt like someone has kicked me in the crotch usually happens while I am in bed, like when I am trying to roll from side to side. This happened way later in my last pregnancy! I keep thinking, what if their is two in there!? lolClick to expand...



Awww Castaway, I'm so hapy to hear everything went how you would've liked :happydance::happydance:
I would be extra comfortable getting my Dr's cell too! That is a plus!! oooooo :baby::baby: twins would be sweet! FX for you. Can't wait for the u/s :happydance:

I felt like AF might be coming today but still nothing. Tomorrow makes 6 weeks, so I'm still being patient :coffee:


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: Twins would be awesome! :hugs: Glad your appointment went well! 
I'm glad your doctor seems good and your getting an ultrasound soon. :thumbup:

MJ: It's been over a week, and I've been feeling like my af has been coming too. :shrug: Nothing yet. Today I really felt like I was getting it, but nothing. I can't be pregnant - last time I was my boobs were so sore I couldn't bare to touch them. Now it's barely even sensitive. I was going to test tomorrow, but I forgot to buy the tests!! I'll buy them in the morning and test on Friday.


----------



## mj2013

OMG OMG OMG:dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

AF has arrived!!!! I'm so freaking happy - who woulda thought!! lol I'm even having cramps and I'm I just so happy she's here that I don't care :haha:
6 weeks to the day of my mc and she shows up.

Calvinzoey - if she doesn't show for you before you test friday keep us posted on your test.


----------



## calvinzoey

mj2013 said:


> OMG OMG OMG:dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> AF has arrived!!!! I'm so freaking happy - who woulda thought!! lol I'm even having cramps and I'm I just so happy she's here that I don't care :haha:
> 6 weeks to the day of my mc and she shows up.
> 
> Calvinzoey - if she doesn't show for you before you test friday keep us posted on your test.


:hug:
:wohoo:
I'm SO happy for you! You got to the next step!!!! :happydance: 

I'm a bit envious of you right now! lol :brat: I feel like I'm waiting for NOTHING! I've had this cramping for over a week now, and I really thought something was going to come of it. Today is a bit depressing day for me - 6 weeks... no af. I really thought it was going to come sooner. 

What if I'm one of those girls who cycle gets F****D up after a mc, and I get my af once every few months!! I get very scared, because my aunt is infertile. She tried to have kids for so long, and nothing. :shrug: I don't know her reason though. Felt to rude to ask. 

:confused: I should have bought a test earlier. Seeing a negative will at least make me know what I'm waiting for. I think.


----------



## hayleymarie

Yay for you MJ, that's great! Now you can look to the future and look forward to ttc again!

No sign for me still and I'm at 6 weeks 4 days since D & C, I'm trying not to think about it but it's almost impossible. Also I'm getting ligament pains like I did when I was pregnant :cry:

I'm worried too CalvinZoey hopefully we will soon be celebrating AF :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

:happydance:


mj2013 said:


> OMG OMG OMG:dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> AF has arrived!!!! I'm so freaking happy - who woulda thought!! lol I'm even having cramps and I'm I just so happy she's here that I don't care :haha:
> 6 weeks to the day of my mc and she shows up.
> 
> Calvinzoey - if she doesn't show for you before you test friday keep us posted on your test.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wonderful news, who would have thought we would be SO excited to get to CD1!!!! Enjoy those cramps girl! ha ha ha

I hope everyone else is back on track very soon!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks ladies, and yes Castaway I am enjoying EVERY single moment of my cramps :winkwink:

Hayley and Calvinzoey :hugs: I know it's going to happen for you soon. 

Hayley - how have your temps been? are they coming down? Have you taken a hpt recently to see if you could possibly be pg again?

Calvinzoey - try not to think like that :hugs: give it some more time. I think my Dr said that if it didn't come in 8 weeks I should go back to see him, but I have my FX you both get AF too soon!!:flower:


----------



## calvinzoey

So my boobs are VERY sore now, in the same spot that it was when I was pregnant. :shrug: I'll be testing tomorrow morning for sure. 

hayleymarie: Have you tested yet? What if your pregnant?!

MJ: If it's negative when I test, I'll wait it out a couple weeks and then go to the doctor. 

I'm a bit nervous to get a positive. :sad1:


----------



## mj2013

calvinzoey said:


> So my boobs are VERY sore now, in the same spot that it was when I was pregnant. :shrug: I'll be testing tomorrow morning for sure.
> 
> hayleymarie: Have you tested yet? What if your pregnant?!
> 
> MJ: If it's negative when I test, I'll wait it out a couple weeks and then go to the doctor.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous to get a positive. :sad1:



ooooo - that sounds promising :winkwink: I'm so excited for you to test in the morning. Don't be nervous if it is positive :hugs:

Keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## hayleymarie

Hey! I've tested and it's a negative :cry: 

I think I will have a couple of more weeks wait, not going to temp as I think it will stress me out even more!

CalvinZoey let us know if you test!


----------



## calvinzoey

I tested, and it's also negative! :cry: If I don't get my af in 1 week, I'll test again. If I still don't get it, I'll go to the doctor and take whatever they give me to start my af!! I want to start trying!

Actually I have been full out trying for the past two weeks (not daily, but kind of often). If I didn't ovulate when I think I did, I guess there is still a chance for this month. Not going to get my hopes up though.

MJ: :happydance: I'm still so happy for you! You get to ttc seriously soon! :hugs:

hayleymarie: I'm probably in the same boat as you now.. a couple weeks to wait. I hate waiting! :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Awww Hayley & Calvinzoey :hugs::hugs: - I hope something happens soon. I think in a previous post by penguin her AF took quite a while before showing up. I hope it comes soon for you both!! Hayley maybe you could take one temp tomorrow morning, just to get an idea of if the temps are lower or higher than usual. 

It took DH & I about 5 months to get pg with the last one, I hope it won't take as long this time but we'll see, it's still a waiting game for me :coffee:


----------



## hilslo

Woo hoo MJ!!!! V jealous - I took a test this morning and atill positive :-(. I'm never going to move on at this rate!!!!


----------



## calvinzoey

Great news for me! My af just started! Right in the middle of work today. It's actually not nearly as painful as it usually is, however I did take Tylenol before it had a chance to start hurting. :winkwink: I'm exciting to start TTC!!!! :happydance:

Hayleymarie: Maybe your in the same boat as me still - I'm 6 weeks 1 day, and it popped out of nowhere. :hugs: I remember this morning I was almost crying because I thought I'd never get it.

hilslo: I can't believe your still positive!!!!!! What did your doctor say? Did you ask him about it? It seems very usual to me. :hugs2:

MJ: Maybe it'll be quicker this time because of the increased fertility that supposedly happens! It took me 3 months, but the 3rd month I decided "not to try" and just "do it" without putting so much thought into it -- that worked like a charm. I, of course, did it often. I just tried not to think about what I was trying to achieve! Less stress. =)


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> Great news for me! My af just started! Right in the middle of work today. It's actually not nearly as painful as it usually is, however I did take Tylenol before it had a chance to start hurting. :winkwink: I'm exciting to start TTC!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hayleymarie: Maybe your in the same boat as me still - I'm 6 weeks 1 day, and it popped out of nowhere. :hugs: I remember this morning I was almost crying because I thought I'd never get it.
> 
> hilslo: I can't believe your still positive!!!!!! What did your doctor say? Did you ask him about it? It seems very usual to me. :hugs2:
> 
> MJ: Maybe it'll be quicker this time because of the increased fertility that supposedly happens! It took me 3 months, but the 3rd month I decided "not to try" and just "do it" without putting so much thought into it -- that worked like a charm. I, of course, did it often. I just tried not to think about what I was trying to achieve! Less stress. =)

Great news on the AF!!!!!


----------



## mj2013

OMG OMG:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you Calvinzoey!!! 

Hilslo - is it a faint positive? does it seem to be getting lighter? Did the dr say how long the meds take to work? :hugs:

Hayley - Hang in there, I hope it comes soon :hugs:


----------



## calvinzoey

Thanks <3 I'm so happy! :happydance:

One of my friends just gave birth to her first baby yesterday, a cute little girl. I can't wait to be in her position. She seems so happy! :blush:

Soon, we'll get there! 

:dust:


----------



## hayleymarie

Yay for you CalvinZoey! Now you can look forward to ttc too!

I went for a follow up scan yesterday and they think I have another few weeks before my af shows :cry:


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> Thanks <3 I'm so happy! :happydance:
> 
> One of my friends just gave birth to her first baby yesterday, a cute little girl. I can't wait to be in her position. She seems so happy! :blush:
> 
> Soon, we'll get there!
> 
> :dust:

I know on seeing friends with babies. I try not to be so jealous but I truly am. I am in a mothers club with other mothers that were married in Disney World. One other girl who is SO sweet delivered the same day I did but my son had passed. I see the pics of her son and think, My son should be that big. :cry: Breaks my heart but I hold out hope that this spring we will be blessed with a baby.... I miss my son :nope:

Hayley, hope you get AF soon!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Hi girls. I read all the way back to the beginning and hope you don't mind if I join you! I had a D&C 11 days ago and am feeling a little bit lonely - everyone around me is getting pregnant and I want to be pregnant again.... We found out on Friday the 13th that the baby's hb had stopped some time around 16w (according to my OB) or 14w (according to the people who did the D&C). I should have been 17w. I already have 3 perfectly healthy kids (4 and under) so this was really unexpected.... But I suppose it always is. They told me to wait two weeks after the D&C before we had sex, so that's what I'm going to do. Tuesday game is back on ;-) I figure if you weren't supposed to ttc after, the literature they give you would say not to. I've always gotten my period about 4 weeks after I have my babies, so hopefully this cycle is similar. I have OPKs and pregnancy tests and preseed coming in the mail and they should be here some time this week so I can start watching to see when they finally test negative for hcg. I'm supposed to go for a follow up at 3 weeks (I'm just going to go to the walk-in clinic). For those of you who already got your bfps, CONGRATULATIONS! For those of you still waiting, healthy sticky dust to us all  Sorry for the rambling....


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Hi girls. I read all the way back to the beginning and hope you don't mind if I join you! I had a D&C 11 days ago and am feeling a little bit lonely - everyone around me is getting pregnant and I want to be pregnant again.... We found out on Friday the 13th that the baby's hb had stopped some time around 16w (according to my OB) or 14w (according to the people who did the D&C). I should have been 17w. I already have 3 perfectly healthy kids (4 and under) so this was really unexpected.... But I suppose it always is. They told me to wait two weeks after the D&C before we had sex, so that's what I'm going to do. Tuesday game is back on ;-) I figure if you weren't supposed to ttc after, the literature they give you would say not to. I've always gotten my period about 4 weeks after I have my babies, so hopefully this cycle is similar. I have OPKs and pregnancy tests and preseed coming in the mail and they should be here some time this week so I can start watching to see when they finally test negative for hcg. I'm supposed to go for a follow up at 3 weeks (I'm just going to go to the walk-in clinic). For those of you who already got your bfps, CONGRATULATIONS! For those of you still waiting, healthy sticky dust to us all  Sorry for the rambling....

Aww....take care and hope you get your AF and bfp shortly after!!


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions said:


> Hi girls. I read all the way back to the beginning and hope you don't mind if I join you! I had a D&C 11 days ago and am feeling a little bit lonely - everyone around me is getting pregnant and I want to be pregnant again.... We found out on Friday the 13th that the baby's hb had stopped some time around 16w (according to my OB) or 14w (according to the people who did the D&C). I should have been 17w. I already have 3 perfectly healthy kids (4 and under) so this was really unexpected.... But I suppose it always is. They told me to wait two weeks after the D&C before we had sex, so that's what I'm going to do. Tuesday game is back on ;-) I figure if you weren't supposed to ttc after, the literature they give you would say not to. I've always gotten my period about 4 weeks after I have my babies, so hopefully this cycle is similar. I have OPKs and pregnancy tests and preseed coming in the mail and they should be here some time this week so I can start watching to see when they finally test negative for hcg. I'm supposed to go for a follow up at 3 weeks (I'm just going to go to the walk-in clinic). For those of you who already got your bfps, CONGRATULATIONS! For those of you still waiting, healthy sticky dust to us all  Sorry for the rambling....

Welcome!!!! And sorry for your loss!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I like rambling, so go for it! MC are very lonely. I feel like everyone who found out is just to uncomfortable to talk to me about it. Which is fine by me, but sometimes I just feel like talking about it. This is perfect for that. 

17 weeks! Thats pretty far along. I was only ~12 weeks, and that was rough on me. I can't imagine what 17 would feel like. Sometimes I wish I knew I would lose it when I was 4-5 weeks. But oh well. 

Anyway, glad your joining us!


----------



## mj2013

hayleymarie said:


> Yay for you CalvinZoey! Now you can look forward to ttc too!
> 
> I went for a follow up scan yesterday and they think I have another few weeks before my af shows :cry:


Hayley - Hang in there :hugs: why did they say you may have another few weeks? was there any left over tissue or something?


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> Hi girls. I read all the way back to the beginning and hope you don't mind if I join you! I had a D&C 11 days ago and am feeling a little bit lonely - everyone around me is getting pregnant and I want to be pregnant again.... We found out on Friday the 13th that the baby's hb had stopped some time around 16w (according to my OB) or 14w (according to the people who did the D&C). I should have been 17w. I already have 3 perfectly healthy kids (4 and under) so this was really unexpected.... But I suppose it always is. They told me to wait two weeks after the D&C before we had sex, so that's what I'm going to do. Tuesday game is back on ;-) I figure if you weren't supposed to ttc after, the literature they give you would say not to. I've always gotten my period about 4 weeks after I have my babies, so hopefully this cycle is similar. I have OPKs and pregnancy tests and preseed coming in the mail and they should be here some time this week so I can start watching to see when they finally test negative for hcg. I'm supposed to go for a follow up at 3 weeks (I'm just going to go to the walk-in clinic). For those of you who already got your bfps, CONGRATULATIONS! For those of you still waiting, healthy sticky dust to us all  Sorry for the rambling....

Hi 3minions - welcome! :hugs: We all know how you feel. I also had ordered hpt's and opk's and tested until I was negative on the hpt, but I am a POAS addict so it's a must that I have those around :blush: I was NTNP but look in that cycle before AF showed up. Now that she's here I am back to TTC and have my FX for a bfp soon. 
How do you feel since your d&c? any spotting or bleeding or are you back to feeling almost normal? Do you temp at all?


----------



## hayleymarie

mj2013 said:


> hayleymarie said:
> 
> 
> Yay for you CalvinZoey! Now you can look forward to ttc too!
> 
> I went for a follow up scan yesterday and they think I have another few weeks before my af shows :cry:
> 
> 
> Hayley - Hang in there :hugs: why did they say you may have another few weeks? was there any left over tissue or something?Click to expand...

Thanks MJ :hugs:, they said my womb lining is quite thin and needs time to build back up. They couldn't see any left over tissue or anything though and they said everything looks healthy which is a good sign I hope!

Welcome 3minions and sorry for your loss :hugs: Hopefully you will get AF soon and then be back in the game :flower:


----------



## mj2013

hayleymarie said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayleymarie said:
> 
> 
> Yay for you CalvinZoey! Now you can look forward to ttc too!
> 
> I went for a follow up scan yesterday and they think I have another few weeks before my af shows :cry:
> 
> 
> Hayley - Hang in there :hugs: why did they say you may have another few weeks? was there any left over tissue or something?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MJ :hugs:, they said my womb lining is quite thin and needs time to build back up. They couldn't see any left over tissue or anything though and they said everything looks healthy which is a good sign I hope!
> 
> Welcome 3minions and sorry for your loss :hugs: Hopefully you will get AF soon and then be back in the game :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Hayley, so it's just a matter of time. Try not to be too sad about it, hopefully in a week or less it will start for you :flower:


----------



## 3Minions

Hey MJ,
I had a few clots the day after and spotting for a few days after that. I feel great now. I've been running my butt off on the treadmill since two nights after the D&C - I hadn't gained very much weight but even a little bit is too much of a reminder for me. I had a thermometer in my cart but I put it back.... There's no way I'll be diligent enough to do it before I get out of bed, lol. I've always been pretty successful with just CM in the past - and my cycles are insanely unpredictable. The OPKs are just a little bit of extra reassurance, lol.


----------



## calvinzoey

hayleymarie: That is good news! You'll get there soon enough <3 :hugs:

3Minions: No more bleeding? That's good! I only bled for 3-4 days. I went to Universal Studios 3-4 after my D&C too. Walked and lot and went on tons of rides. Helped get my mind off it, and lose the few pounds I gained too. It felt good!

MJ: Has your af ended yet? I'm sooo excited for mine to so I can start trying!! From the looks of it, mine is probably going to end tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> hayleymarie: That is good news! You'll get there soon enough <3 :hugs:
> 
> 3Minions: No more bleeding? That's good! I only bled for 3-4 days. I went to Universal Studios 3-4 after my D&C too. Walked and lot and went on tons of rides. Helped get my mind off it, and lose the few pounds I gained too. It felt good!
> 
> MJ: Has your af ended yet? I'm sooo excited for mine to so I can start trying!! From the looks of it, mine is probably going to end tomorrow! :happydance:

We are a big Disney family, my hubby and I were actually married on Disneys private island, Castaway Cay while we cruised on the Dream! Our baby is definitely going to Disney a lot! :)


----------



## calvinzoey

CastawayBride said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> hayleymarie: That is good news! You'll get there soon enough <3 :hugs:
> 
> 3Minions: No more bleeding? That's good! I only bled for 3-4 days. I went to Universal Studios 3-4 after my D&C too. Walked and lot and went on tons of rides. Helped get my mind off it, and lose the few pounds I gained too. It felt good!
> 
> MJ: Has your af ended yet? I'm sooo excited for mine to so I can start trying!! From the looks of it, mine is probably going to end tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> We are a big Disney family, my hubby and I were actually married on Disneys private island, Castaway Cay while we cruised on the Dream! Our baby is definitely going to Disney a lot! :)Click to expand...

Disney in Florida? =) I go there a lot too! I have annual passes for Universal Studios and Disney! I only live 4 hours away, so when I have a break from work, I take a trip. So much fun! I can't wait till I have a kid to bring with me!!


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> hayleymarie: That is good news! You'll get there soon enough <3 :hugs:
> 
> 3Minions: No more bleeding? That's good! I only bled for 3-4 days. I went to Universal Studios 3-4 after my D&C too. Walked and lot and went on tons of rides. Helped get my mind off it, and lose the few pounds I gained too. It felt good!
> 
> MJ: Has your af ended yet? I'm sooo excited for mine to so I can start trying!! From the looks of it, mine is probably going to end tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> We are a big Disney family, my hubby and I were actually married on Disneys private island, Castaway Cay while we cruised on the Dream! Our baby is definitely going to Disney a lot! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Disney in Florida? =) I go there a lot too! I have annual passes for Universal Studios and Disney! I only live 4 hours away, so when I have a break from work, I take a trip. So much fun! I can't wait till I have a kid to bring with me!!Click to expand...

Yup! We are going to buy into Disney, there time shares, so we can do at least annual trips. We are hoping to plan one for next October when this little one is about 5 months old :)


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey - my AF is just about finished, today is the last day for me :happydance: So now it's back to waiting and hoping to catch the egg :coffee:

3minions - sounds like you're definitely on your way to start TTC. I too worked off the weight I had gained which wasn't much either but I wanted to lose some additional lbs so I am trying to do that now. 

Castaway - funny you guys are talking about Disney, my parents live in Orlando and a friend of mine that works for Disney always gets us in on his employee passes. DD loves going, we were just up there this weekend too :haha:


----------



## calvinzoey

CastawayBride said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> hayleymarie: That is good news! You'll get there soon enough <3 :hugs:
> 
> 3Minions: No more bleeding? That's good! I only bled for 3-4 days. I went to Universal Studios 3-4 after my D&C too. Walked and lot and went on tons of rides. Helped get my mind off it, and lose the few pounds I gained too. It felt good!
> 
> MJ: Has your af ended yet? I'm sooo excited for mine to so I can start trying!! From the looks of it, mine is probably going to end tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> We are a big Disney family, my hubby and I were actually married on Disneys private island, Castaway Cay while we cruised on the Dream! Our baby is definitely going to Disney a lot! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Disney in Florida? =) I go there a lot too! I have annual passes for Universal Studios and Disney! I only live 4 hours away, so when I have a break from work, I take a trip. So much fun! I can't wait till I have a kid to bring with me!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! We are going to buy into Disney, there time shares, so we can do at least annual trips. We are hoping to plan one for next October when this little one is about 5 months old :)Click to expand...

My hubby's father has a time share there. Sadly he is a selfish jerk and won't let us use it, even though he hardly uses it. We have to resort to hotels (and cheap one's, because we go often!)


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> hayleymarie: That is good news! You'll get there soon enough <3 :hugs:
> 
> 3Minions: No more bleeding? That's good! I only bled for 3-4 days. I went to Universal Studios 3-4 after my D&C too. Walked and lot and went on tons of rides. Helped get my mind off it, and lose the few pounds I gained too. It felt good!
> 
> MJ: Has your af ended yet? I'm sooo excited for mine to so I can start trying!! From the looks of it, mine is probably going to end tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> We are a big Disney family, my hubby and I were actually married on Disneys private island, Castaway Cay while we cruised on the Dream! Our baby is definitely going to Disney a lot! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Disney in Florida? =) I go there a lot too! I have annual passes for Universal Studios and Disney! I only live 4 hours away, so when I have a break from work, I take a trip. So much fun! I can't wait till I have a kid to bring with me!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! We are going to buy into Disney, there time shares, so we can do at least annual trips. We are hoping to plan one for next October when this little one is about 5 months old :)Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby's father has a time share there. Sadly he is a selfish jerk and won't let us use it, even though he hardly uses it. We have to resort to hotels (and cheap one's, because we go often!)Click to expand...

We are buying resale so it is not that bad!


----------



## 3Minions

We love love love Disney too :). It's a 27 hour drive to Anaheim from here so we go on a road trip every other year. I have the Best Western credit card so I redeem our hotel points for our trip. It's a riot with the LOs.


----------



## calvinzoey

Ahh, Disney! <3 Everyone loves it! LOL! I've been there 5-6 times since March!! 

MJ: Oh that's awesome! Hopefully we'll both end up preggers this cycle! [-o&lt; And now I'm one day behind you :winkwink: No longer on track with each other, but close!


----------



## 3Minions

I just Got a negative on an hpt! Yay! I'll have to check again in the morning since I've consumed my weight in water today, but things are looking up! If it's still neg in the am that means AF will be here in the next two weeks, right?


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions: Negative is good! You'll probably get it in the next couple weeks! :thumbup: It's been about 2 weeks for you, right? That would be great. I know me and MJ waited 6 weeks, and hayleymarie is still waiting :hugs: --- so 4-5 weeks is excellent timing in my opinion!


----------



## 3Minions

It'll be two weeks on Wednesday - all the stuff I could find online says your hcg starts dropping after 12 weeks (I think) when you're pregnant, so because I was further along than you guys maybe it didn't have quite as far to go? I dunno....


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions said:


> It'll be two weeks on Wednesday - all the stuff I could find online says your hcg starts dropping after 12 weeks (I think) when you're pregnant, so because I was further along than you guys maybe it didn't have quite as far to go? I dunno....

Maybe that's why. But either way, it's good news!! :happydance:


----------



## mj2013

calvinzoey said:


> Ahh, Disney! <3 Everyone loves it! LOL! I've been there 5-6 times since March!!
> 
> MJ: Oh that's awesome! Hopefully we'll both end up preggers this cycle! [-o&lt; And now I'm one day behind you :winkwink: No longer on track with each other, but close!

Hey Calvinzoey - yes we're so close timewise :happydance: but depending on what day we both O, we could be on the exact same day again :haha: 
I wish Hayley and Hilslo was with us :cry: but I'm still hoping they'll join us soon :winkwink:


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> I just Got a negative on an hpt! Yay! I'll have to check again in the morning since I've consumed my weight in water today, but things are looking up! If it's still neg in the am that means AF will be here in the next two weeks, right?


:happydance::happydance::happydance: yayyy 3minions, it took me about 4 weeks to test negative and then 2 weeks for AF to come, so you should get AF soon too. Are you trying before AF? or doing NTNP?


----------



## 3Minions

We're not going to prevent anything, but I think this month is kind of already a lost cause. And then next cycle will really depend on when I ovulate since DH will be in Europe at the end of July, beginning of August. Sigh.


----------



## calvinzoey

MJ: If we both get our positive this month, we might have the same due date!!! :happydance: Seems my af just ended today, so I'm good to go.

3Minions: Oh, I hope you ovulate when he's with you!!! Have him store some sperm for you just in case :winkwink: -- jk jk!!!


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey - that would be awesome, then we would be bump buddies! FX we both catch the egg :) I'm glad to be back TTC but I'm also nervous about this cycle too, not sure why, just a bit anxious I guess. 

3minion - I hope you're AF comes soon enough so you will have a chance to try to catch the egg before DH leaves for Europe.


----------



## calvinzoey

MJ: Nervous? Hmm. I can see how someone can be nervous. 'm really scared to get excited about a new baby, and lose it again. It was only my first time being pregnant. I know someone who had 7 miscarriages before having her daughter. :nope: We just got to take each day as it comes, and hope for the best!


----------



## hayleymarie

Still waiting 7 weeks for me now :shrug: 

Not sure what's going on as I'm having back pain today and feeling exhausted but there's no chance I could be pregnant again, maybe AF is getting closer - here's hoping!

I understand feeling anxious :cry: but I'm sure it would soon turn to excitement if you got BFP's!


----------



## 3Minions

Hayleymarie, have you talked to a doctor? I'm supposed to call mine if I don't have AF in 6 weeks. And I hope AF shows!


----------



## hayleymarie

3minions - Yes I went for a follow up scan last week and they reckon I have another 3-4 weeks wait :cry: Hopefully they are wrong :winkwink:


----------



## calvinzoey

hayleymarie: I know before my af I was getting a lot of my pregnancy symptoms! I kept thinking I could be preggers, because it was very different from how it normally feels when getting my af. Funny enough, the day I tested (and got a negative) is the day my af started. :dohh: Hopefully you don't have as long as the doctors think you do. Their wrong often! :winkwink:


----------



## mj2013

Hayley - it sounds like AF just might be coming for you.....but is there a chance you could be pg? Have you tested recently? Did the dr say that if by a certain time AF doesn't show that they would prescribe you something to start AF?

Calvinzoey - I think that might be it, I know if I do get my bfp that I'm going to worry so much. I would probably try to hide it for the full 9 months, avoid everyone lol, and when he/she pops out then I would make a baby announcement :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

mj2013 said:


> I know if I do get my bfp that I'm going to worry so much. I would probably try to hide it for the full 9 months, avoid everyone lol, and when he/she pops out then I would make a baby announcement :haha:

This!!!


----------



## calvinzoey

EXACTLY what I want to do! I told everybody so quickly last time. I regret it so much! I work with a LOT of people at work, and some of them I still have yet to run into since my loss. That being said, I'm still getting people saying things like, _"how far along are you?"_ and _"It's amazing, you don't look pregnant at all!!!"_ 

That's hard to deal with, mainly because when I tell them about what happen, the look of pity and shock on their face hits me hard!! :brat: I wish everybody knew already or nobody knew in the first place!!

So my plan, when I get pregnant again, is for only me and DH to know. Oh and obviously I'll shout it out on here instantly! :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

We waited until 12 weeks before we told everyone. In the last 5 months DH's dad passed away unexpectedly and then this happened.... When I get knocked up I think I'm just going to keep it a secret from DH. I don't know how much more loss a guy needs.


----------



## hayleymarie

3Minions - Sounds like you guys have had a hard year I hope it ends better for you :hugs:

I told all my family I was pg - I won't be telling anyone next time (if I'm lucky to get a next time) apart from DH!

mj2013 - I tested last week and bfn, we're not really ttc anyway as I'm not even sure if I will ov before AF :cry: I don't think the doctor will give me anything they just said to wait a few more weeks. I think the stress might be stopping AF from coming but I'm not sure. I've thrown my opk's in the bin so that should help me stress less! 

How has your first AF been mj and calvinzoey is it different to before pg?


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions: Oh that's terrible! :hugs: You had a rough time. Hopefully your next pregnancy will go 100% better. 

Hayleymarie: Stress could be delaying it. I know my body personally hates stress. It's like my system shuts down and stops functioning! :winkwink: 

My first af was incredibly less painful compared to normal. However, my af's normally are sometimes so painful I start having chills and throwing up! :sad2: The bleeding was about the same, maybe a bit lighter. Overall not too bad!


----------



## 3Minions

Calvinzoey: hopefully ALL our next pregnancies turn out perfect bundles of full term joy.


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies

3minions - I have thought abut keeping it a secret from DH too, but I'm so bad at hiding things from him lol, but I may wait till the morning sickness kicks in because I'm such a baby when it kicks in that he'll know.

Hayley - :hugs: I really hope it comes soon. You know, I could never throw out any of my opks, I think I would die, so good for you!:flower: I'm such a POAS addict :flower: With this AF I had cramps longer than usual and it seemed lighter than usual too, there probably wasn't much lining to shed so it was lighter. 

Calvinzoey - :hugs: I know it's hard to tell ppl that still think you're pg. I am definitely not telling anyone next time. Even after my D&C people who didn't know I was pg found out I lost a baby through a family member and I was so pissed, so definitely not telling anyone :nope:


----------



## 3Minions

MJ, I've never had morning sickness so it should be easy for me. I always get SO tired during the first tri though. I think when I'm passing out at 6 DH might clue in. This waiting sucks though. At least when you're trying ttc you're at least doing something....there's an opk to look forward to every day, lol.


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> MJ, I've never had morning sickness so it should be easy for me. I always get SO tired during the first tri though. I think when I'm passing out at 6 DH might clue in. This waiting sucks though. At least when you're trying ttc you're at least doing something....there's an opk to look forward to every day, lol.


No morning sickness!!! I'm jealous! I'm not really tired but I do get sick, I would rather be tired than sick any day!
I know the waiting is frustrating, but hopefully you AF will come soon :hugs: I will probably start using my opk's on sunday or monday even though I proably won't O so soon, but it does give me something to do :winkwink:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> 3Minions said:
> 
> 
> MJ, I've never had morning sickness so it should be easy for me. I always get SO tired during the first tri though. I think when I'm passing out at 6 DH might clue in. This waiting sucks though. At least when you're trying ttc you're at least doing something....there's an opk to look forward to every day, lol.
> 
> 
> No morning sickness!!! I'm jealous! I'm not really tired but I do get sick, I would rather be tired than sick any day!
> I know the waiting is frustrating, but hopefully you AF will come soon :hugs: I will probably start using my opk's on sunday or monday even though I proably won't O so soon, but it does give me something to do :winkwink:Click to expand...

I didn't have morning sickness last pregnancy...this one I am always nauseous but have not vomitted yet!


----------



## hilslo

I got a negative hpt this morning!!!!!!!! Only taken 7 weeks but finally there! I usually ovulate 3-4 weeks after o so I still have quite a wait to go but at least my stupid body has finally realised the bub has gone.


----------



## CastawayBride

hilslo said:


> I got a negative hpt this morning!!!!!!!! Only taken 7 weeks but finally there! I usually ovulate 3-4 weeks after o so I still have quite a wait to go but at least my stupid body has finally realised the bub has gone.

Awww so happy for you, progress!:thumbup:


----------



## 3Minions

Hilslo: Yay! Maybe we'll get AF at the same time. And I don't know if this helps you at all, but one of the girls in one of my bdcs has had 4 kids with one tube :)


----------



## calvinzoey

Congrats on the negative hilslo!!! (One of the few times a negative is exciting!!)

Castaway: From what I've read, nausea is good! It's not seen in 100% of pregnancy... but nausea is a sign your hormones are rising. So despite feel like poop, enjoy it. <3 I hardly had any nausea when I was pregnant, but I was incredibly tired. If I get nauseous next time, I think I'll find it comforting. :thumbup:

MJ: Let me know when your ovulating, and maybe I am too!! :winkwink: I'll TTC extra amounts then. 

I'm going on a "vacation" to Ohio starting next week Tuesday (going to see my grandfather's grave and my grandmother -- will be on the trip for 13 days). I'm bring my DH with me --- and his mother. :dohh: My worry is I'll be ovulating during that time!! We're sharing hotel rooms, and stuck in the car the rest of the time. I'm a bit concerned about how I'll make time to try!!! :shrug: But I'll have to find a way!! :winkwink:


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> Congrats on the negative hilslo!!! (One of the few times a negative is exciting!!)
> 
> Castaway: From what I've read, nausea is good! It's not seen in 100% of pregnancy... but nausea is a sign your hormones are rising. So despite feel like poop, enjoy it. <3 I hardly had any nausea when I was pregnant, but I was incredibly tired. If I get nauseous next time, I think I'll find it comforting. :thumbup:
> 
> MJ: Let me know when your ovulating, and maybe I am too!! :winkwink: I'll TTC extra amounts then.
> 
> I'm going on a "vacation" to Ohio starting next week Tuesday (going to see my grandfather's grave and my grandmother -- will be on the trip for 13 days). I'm bring my DH with me --- and his mother. :dohh: My worry is I'll be ovulating during that time!! We're sharing hotel rooms, and stuck in the car the rest of the time. I'm a bit concerned about how I'll make time to try!!! :shrug: But I'll have to find a way!! :winkwink:

Yeah I didn't have nausea with my son, so this is quite different!

I hope you can find time, maybe grandma can go on an errand?! lol


----------



## 3Minions

All I can think of is Elmer Fudd... "Be vewy, vewy quiet." ;-)


----------



## mj2013

OMG Castaway - I was going to message you earlier today to check on you, as I haven't seen you in a little while. Sorry about the morning sickness, but it's all for a good cause :winkwink: I know the feeling isn't nice but soon it will hopefully go away by the end of the 1st tri.

Hilslo - you've been missing too :hugs::hugs: So happy you have a negative hpt!!! you may ovulate sooner than you think! I'm so happy that you've gotten past that stage, just for AF to turn up now.

3minions - I was rolling on the floor :haha: @ "Be vewy, vewy quiet." - that's a good one!

Calvinzoey - so you're away for the entire 13 days? as in Oct 8 - 19th? Giiiiirrrrrlllll that is tough, but I'm sure you'll find a way. Maybe when everyone is at breakfast or dinner you both somehow excuse yourselves and run for the room lol:haha: We're heading up to Boston for the weekend, so I probably won't start using my opk's till we get back, but I'll definitely let you know when mine turns positive.


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: Maybe I'll come up with some errand for her to run on a couple of the days. Problem is, she'll probably want me to come with! She doesn't understand the "privacy" thing couples have. :growlmad: 

3Minions: LOL!!!!! :winkwink: I'll definitely be thinking of that when trying to sneak away! 

MJ: I'm thinking of maybe taking a shower together. :winkwink: :winkwink: No matter what, I _will_ find a way! :haha: -- Boston, sounds fun! Hope you get your opk positive soon! :happydance:


----------



## MrsBigMc785

From what I understand, every doctor is different and every case is different. I had a missed m/c and a d&c two days after we found out. My doctor, who is awesome imo, told me that I could start trying again as soon as the bleeding stopped. He told me about his wife having two m/cs while they were trying to conceive and said both times they immediately began to try again. So, I trust that if the doctor will do it with his own children...then I can do it with mine. But, I can't speak for your particular situation. There may be a reason your doctor said that for you. I know sometimes they just want to weigh on the side of caution. GL to you and so sorry for your loss!


----------



## calvinzoey

How has everyone been doing? It's been pretty quiet on here lately?

Nothing special has happened to me yet. Going on vacation tomorrow for 14 days and we'll see about that BFP I'm working for. :thumbup:


----------



## hayleymarie

Still no AF for me :cry: I'm going to go back and pester my doctor if it doesn't turn up soon! Enjoy your vacation CalvinZoey plenty of bd for you!


----------



## 3Minions

Hopefully I only have a week and a bit before my first AF. I'm in Canada, about a 4 hour drive to the Rocky Mountains, so I'm just waiting for the snow to fly. I hauled the shovel and the snowblower out from the corner of the garage the other day.


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions: OH A I LOVE SNOW! But I live in South Florida. It's been in the 90's daily... and during the summer it's typically in the 60-70's. :cry: -- and I hope you only have a week to wait! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :winkwink: And hayleymarie! 

Hayleymarie: Oh I hope it shows up soon! Keep me informed!!! :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ladies, I've been in Boston, just got back and I think I am getting sick ugggh. I relly hope this does not cause a delayed O or any issues but what to do sigh.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Hayley - How many weeks are you now?

Hilslo - Are you around? how are things going with you?

3minions & Calvinzoey - I think snow is pretty but the cold kills me. Anything below 60 degrees is cold to me lol so I guess that's why I live in Florida. Have a safe trip Calvinzoey, I'm still testing negative on my opk's but I'll let you know once I start to get a positive. The line seems to be getting darker though, so I'm hoping this weekend will be it, but I'm also hoping I wont be sick.


----------



## 3Minions

MJ - we hit minus 40 and colder in the winter. It sucks.


----------



## calvinzoey

MJ: I've been trying daily anyway! We're are driving up this afternoon, but I'm going to try to do it daily! :thumbup: And don't get sick!!! The only good thing I could say is better now than when you ARE pregnant. I got really-really sick at 5 1/2 weeks. I went to work to do a 16 hour overnight shift... and 4 hours through it I took my temp and it was nearly 100.8. Anything above a 101 when your pregnant is not good. I piled on the Tylenol and found someone to cover me. I was out of commission for 4 days. :dohh: I worry that it had something to do with my blighted ovum. :shrug: But I'll never know.

Minion + MJ: I get cold very easily. MJ, if you ever see someone in the middle of summer in Florida wearing a sweater, it's probably me! Every time I go into a store, I'm freezing, so I bring sweaters everyone - and sometimes I leave them on when I'm outside in the 90 degree weather (mainly out of laziness). I still love cold weather though! <3


----------



## 3Minions

Calvinzoey, that's nuts! A sweater? Lol.


----------



## mj2013

Hahahahah @ Calvinzoey - I get cold easily too, so I completely understand, but I won't be wearing a sweater outside, it's hot enough out there as is it already lol.

3minions - I think I would just die at minus 40!! I wouldn't make it! more power to you. 

So my opk is almost positive, it's so freaking close it isn't even funny. I don't usually O this early though, because my cycles are 33-35 days I O around cd23, so this is new but I'm getting excited. I need to get some BD in this week. Hoping to get some in tonight but DH might be tired after coming home late from our trip last night and he had work today, but we'll see. If not tonight, definitely tomorrow and the next couple days for sure!!


----------



## 3Minions

Gl mj!


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions + MJ: Trust me though, it's not comfortable in a sweater outside in the 90 degree weather! I'm never outside for long, and I get tired of taking sweaters off and on! :haha: And oh good, nearly positive! I gotta figure out how to try soon, because what if I O early too? I'm in a hotel tonight, so it won't be easy. We'll see!! :winkwink: And good luck MJ!!!! 

3Minions, any sign of AF?


----------



## hayleymarie

Hope everyone is enjoying BD'ing!

I'm 8 1/2 weeks now without AF, I've given up now have tried everything to relax- had a full body massage, acupuncture, going for long walks.


I give up! :cry:


----------



## 3Minions

Calvinzoey, no signs of anything....
Haleymarie, can't you ask your doctor for whatever it is that forces you to get a period? I don't know what it's called but I'm sure someone will have an idea.... For my own curiosity, do you know when your hcg got back to 5/0?


----------



## mj2013

False alarm for me, my opk's got lighter and never got a true positive so not sure what to think :shrug: guess I'm still waiting :coffee:

Hayley - my dr had told me if nothing happened by 8 weeks that they would give me meds to bring it on, I think you should call them and see what they say.


----------



## calvinzoey

Hayley: that's a good idea! Keep up the relaxing. :hugs:

Mj: oh I wonder what happened there? Hmm. -- I don't think I'm ovulating yet, I'm not getting that pinching feeling in my side that I normally get. :shrug:


----------



## 3Minions

I got a second line on my opk yesterday. Not sure what's going on, but fx it's darker today! Maybe there's hope for this cycle. Maybe not, but maybe....


----------



## 3Minions

MJ - my opk lines get darker when I ovulate, they're never as dark as the test line.


----------



## mj2013

My opk's usually get way darker than the control line and lasts about 3 days, so not sure what's up. I had a couple ovary twinges once or twice yesterday and today I had some mild cramping but not for long. The 2 tests I did today are still way lighter than the control line. We bd'd last night anyway, just in case. 

Calvinzoey - how's the trip going?

3minions - have you tested again today as yet?


----------



## 3Minions

MJ, yes I did. It's about the same as yesterday so I'm not imagining things :). I guess I'm gonna have to test every day and hope for the best.


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> MJ, yes I did. It's about the same as yesterday so I'm not imagining things :). I guess I'm gonna have to test every day and hope for the best.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: keep me posted.


----------



## hilslo

Hayley - I'm still waiting too. They think it's due to still having some retained product. I don't really understand though because my tests are now negative. I'm booked in for a d&c (erpc in the uk) on Monday. The scans have shown i have a funny shaped uterus so they struggled to get every last bit.
Hayley - have you had a scan to see if there's anything else there? 
Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer for either of us. Big hugs x


----------



## mj2013

hilslo said:


> Hayley - I'm still waiting too. They think it's due to still having some retained product. I don't really understand though because my tests are now negative. I'm booked in for a d&c (erpc in the uk) on Monday. The scans have shown i have a funny shaped uterus so they struggled to get every last bit.
> Hayley - have you had a scan to see if there's anything else there?
> Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer for either of us. Big hugs x


Hilslo - I'm so happy to see you here.:hugs::hugs: I was wondering if everything was ok. So monday they will be re-doing the d&c on you? have they said how soon after that you may get AF? Have a safe operation, you're in my prayers :flower::hugs:


----------



## hayleymarie

hilslo said:


> Hayley - I'm still waiting too. They think it's due to still having some retained product. I don't really understand though because my tests are now negative. I'm booked in for a d&c (erpc in the uk) on Monday. The scans have shown i have a funny shaped uterus so they struggled to get every last bit.
> Hayley - have you had a scan to see if there's anything else there?
> Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer for either of us. Big hugs x

Sorry to hear that Hilslo, hopefully it will arrive for you shortly after the d&c :hugs:
I had a scan 2 weeks ago and they couldn't see any retained products so it's just a waiting game for me now! I'm also having my hcg tested next week so that should give me a better idea of what's going on.:flower:


----------



## hilslo

Hayley - are you still getting positive hpts?
The consultant said around 3 weeks for af but I don't think even she really believed it. All a bit pot luck!
Mj - how are you getting on?


----------



## mj2013

hilslo said:


> Hayley - are you still getting positive hpts?
> The consultant said around 3 weeks for af but I don't think even she really believed it. All a bit pot luck!
> Mj - how are you getting on?

Hilslo- I'm hanging in there. No O yet, I think my cycle might be wacky since the d&C so just playing the waiting game. Hope you're hanging in there too, all this confusion and frustration will soon come to pass for all of us....we just don't know exactly when as yet :hugs:


----------



## hayleymarie

Hilslo no have been getting negative tests for weeks now! 9 weeks tomorrow :cry:
Good luck with the erpc tomorrow hope it goes ok for you and gets you back on track :thumbup:


----------



## hilslo

I've terrified myself by reading all the things that can happen as a result of the erpc. Now wondering if I should not go ahead with it. I don't really feel I was given all the facts. They mentioned the risks of perforating my uterus but nothing about scarring or ashermans syndrome...
V scared!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Hilslo, I was honestly terrified too. I had to get mine done at the abortion clinic because it had a shorter wait than the hospital. It was awful sitting in the waiting room with all the people there for abortions, but I was kinda glad the doctor doing it had A LOT of experience doing it.... Ray of sunshine on a cloudy day? I dunno.


----------



## hayleymarie

I am terrified about Asherman's too, trying not to worry but it's very hard! 

Thinking of you today Hilslo! :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

I was terrified of Asherman's too after my D&C, I even asked my Dr. about it and he gave me "the look", I consider that look to be MJ don't go there you're going to be ok, but I was so scared. 

Ladies I would like your opinion please here is the situation:

So I am finally surging!!! opk was definitely positive yesterday. We BD'd this morning before DH went to work but I know I normally surge for 3 days so hoping to get some BD tomorrow and wednesday. My temp was still low this morning, so I know I haven't O'd yet. I have to go up to Orlando for a meeting for wednesday morning, so I'm leaving right after my class tomorrow night and driving back down after the 10am meeting on wednesday. Do you think we should BD before DH goes to work tomorrow morning again? or wait till he comes from work at 4:30pm right before I go to class and head out?? I'm not sure what to do and I know I know it takes 24 hours for his little men to build back up so twice in 1 day isn't really an option. I don't even know if it matter what time of the day either, what do you ladies think? :wacko:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> I was terrified of Asherman's too after my D&C, I even asked my Dr. about it and he gave me "the look", I consider that look to be MJ don't go there you're going to be ok, but I was so scared.
> 
> Ladies I would like your opinion please here is the situation:
> 
> So I am finally surging!!! opk was definitely positive yesterday. We BD'd this morning before DH went to work but I know I normally surge for 3 days so hoping to get some BD tomorrow and wednesday. My temp was still low this morning, so I know I haven't O'd yet. I have to go up to Orlando for a meeting for wednesday morning, so I'm leaving right after my class tomorrow night and driving back down after the 10am meeting on wednesday. Do you think we should BD before DH goes to work tomorrow morning again? or wait till he comes from work at 4:30pm right before I go to class and head out?? I'm not sure what to do and I know I know it takes 24 hours for his little men to build back up so twice in 1 day isn't really an option. I don't even know if it matter what time of the day either, what do you ladies think? :wacko:

I would say the sooner the better on the BD!


----------



## 3Minions

Yay MJ!

And keeping with that same vein of convo, I got my surge on Saturday (it was neg yesterday). We bded on Wednesday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday. We'll do it again today. Do we need to do it tomorrow too? I don't temp so I have no clue when I actually ovulate.


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> Yay MJ!
> 
> And keeping with that same vein of convo, I got my surge on Saturday (it was neg yesterday). We bded on Wednesday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday. We'll do it again today. Do we need to do it tomorrow too? I don't temp so I have no clue when I actually ovulate.

3minions, I think if you do it today you should have covered all your bases....tomorrow won't hurt to get some in either but it sounds like you are definitely covered :winkwink:


----------



## hilslo

MJ, 3 minions - oooh exciting times. It sounds like you are both getting some good bding in. I agree that earlier is better to get the spermies all lined up! 3minions - if in doubt go for it. The two times I have got pregnant I got 2-3 days surge, then a negative opk then o the same day as the negative (temps rose the day after).

Had my op today and seems to have gone well. My anaesthetist was about my age (32) and said she has has two erpcs too so knew what I was going through. She said she had them both at the hospital which gave me comfort. The staff all seemed v well briefed on my funny shaped uterus and answered all my questions well. Very little bleeding so I'm hoping that means very little trauma to my insides and less risk of ashermans. Excited to look forward - hopefully af won't take too long (probably wishful thinking given my body's usual slow response)
Anyway. Onwards and upwards as they say!


----------



## mj2013

Hilslo - so happy to hear that all went well. I really hope AF comes soon. Do you have to go back for a dr follow up visit after this op?


----------



## hilslo

I have a follow up appt in Nov. No idea what we are due to talk about though.


----------



## mj2013

hilslo said:


> I have a follow up appt in Nov. No idea what we are due to talk about though.

probably to make sure everything looks good. If AF doesn't come by the time our appt gets here maybe they will give you something to make it start.


----------



## mj2013

Where is everyone?? any updates? 

I think I am 2dpo today, so I'm still playing the waiting game sigh.


----------



## 3Minions

4 dpo. Just waiting waiting.... I told my cousin we were ttc this cycle though and for someone who's always cared I got an "oh, I gotta go" which I totally don't understand. She had a m/c at 6 w on clomid and conceived her 3rd DS immediately after. Sure I was further along and had a D&C, but considering there is absolutely nothing conclusive one way or another about ttc right after, I'm actually pretty pissed.


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> 4 dpo. Just waiting waiting.... I told my cousin we were ttc this cycle though and for someone who's always cared I got an "oh, I gotta go" which I totally don't understand. She had a m/c at 6 w on clomid and conceived her 3rd DS immediately after. Sure I was further along and had a D&C, but considering there is absolutely nothing conclusive one way or another about ttc right after, I'm actually pretty pissed.

Yayy for being 4dpo, so I guess I'm waiting with you, not too far behind you.
That was pretty mean of her, are you sure she didn't have to rush off somewhere? or was it really because of what you said? I don't see anything wrong with you trying :hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

Nah, she just wanted off the phone. Immediately. I'm not going to read too much in to it. But when I finally get the bfp again I'm not telling her. So there. Lol.


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> Nah, she just wanted off the phone. Immediately. I'm not going to read too much in to it. But when I finally get the bfp again I'm not telling her. So there. Lol.

lol @ not telling her! :haha: That was really mean of her. I haven't told anyone DH & I are trying again, I plan to keep it a secret even after we get a bfp because I can't handle having to tell everyone if something goes wrong. FX for both of us. When will you start testing?


----------



## hayleymarie

3Minions I'd be pretty pissed too it's a little insensitive! 

Hilslo hope you're recovering well after your op :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing plenty of BD, still no AF for me and approaching the 10 week mark now... I had my bloods taken today but have to wait a week for the results so hopefully they can tell me what d'frick is going on with my body!


----------



## 3Minions

We waited with the last pregnancy until after 12 w before we told everyone and then I had the m/c so I don't know what we're going to do this time. If I can hold out until next Friday to test I will. With my healthy pregnancies I've gotten the bfp at 14 dpo and with the dud I got it at 9 dpo, so the stupidly superstitious part of me wants to wait until at least 10 dpo before I start checking this time.


----------



## hayleymarie

Is anyone still getting strange symptoms? I have lower back pain and my stomach still looks huge and swollen but I know I'm not pg! :nope:

3minions it's hard to wait!


----------



## 3Minions

Hayley, I sure hope they get you all sorted out.... Depending on what the blood work says, will they be able to give you something to bring on AF?


----------



## hayleymarie

I hope so! 

I might try and scare them if not by telling them I will order proegesterone online and take matters into my own hands! :wacko: ( I wouldn't really do that though!)


----------



## 3Minions

HA!


----------



## calvinzoey

Back from vacation!!! :happydance: 

How has everyone been doing? I tried to keep up with reading everyone's posts, even though I was unable to post myself. 

3Minion + MJ: Hopefully we all three get preggers this cycle! 

I don't know when I ovulated because I don't use the tests or temp... but I think I might have. Just to be safe I've been. BD'ing just about every day (and made some sneaky time to do it on vacation!). I'm assuming I'm anywhere from 1-5 days dpo. I won't be testing until Halloween (which is around when my next AF should be starting) -- unless I start getting some crazy obvious signs of pregnancy.

My boobs did feel a bit sensitive in the shower (the water was hitting it and it hurt a little). Also I am feeling a bit cramping and pinchy in abdomen. But we'll see, it might be too early to even feel anything (maybe all in my head!)

:hugs: Glad to be back and able to post!!


----------



## calvinzoey

hayleymarie: That trick might work! The medical field always pays more attention when they think you might get "serious" :haha:

Castaway: I haven't seen you post in awhile!! If you are reading this, let us know how everything is going! :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Hayley - I can't believe they won't give you anything!! I'm so mad at that. I really hope af will come for you soon. 

Calvinzoey - glad to see you're back and that you were able to get some bd in whole away ;) my charts confirmed I O'd on Tuesday, so fingers crossed for the 3 of us. 

Ok so I'm not sure what to do. Since the loss I've been working out 6 to 7 days a week. High intensity training, but is Ok in the tww? Is anyone working out?


----------



## 3Minions

MJ, I've been doing some running on the treadmill if that counts, lol. I did a half marathon during the tww with my first born and did bootcamp the entire time I was pregnant with him so I don't see why you shouldn't keep it up.... You might want to modify if you find out you're pregnant, but if that egg's gonna bury itself in your uterine wall I don't think a lot of sweating would prevent it. I am basing all my comments on absolutely nothing scientific btw.

CalvinZoey, here's hoping!!


----------



## calvinzoey

I think you can keep up the excising your doing as long as your comfortable doing it. I swim a lot! Last time I was pregnant, I was suddenly so fatigued, I could hardly swim. So I just listened to my body, and I only did what I could. Don't push yourself - I think that's basically it. And stick to cardio, and not heavy lifting. :thumbup:


----------



## hilslo

Just randomly peed on an opk and got a positive!!!! So excited my body might (fingers crossed) finally wake up!
Hayley - fingers crossed your body will do the same. Have you taken any opks?
MJ - good for you with the new exercise regime. Lot's of people run etc throughout their pregnancies. Though like Calvinzoey says lifting weights could be bad but other than that go for it. The endorphins exercise release are also likely to be good for the soul. Just wish I had the same get up and go. I used to run quite a bit but after my ectopic surgery I've never quite got back into it. Really must work fewer hours and take some time to get back into my gym kit lol!


----------



## mj2013

hilslo said:


> Just randomly peed on an opk and got a positive!!!! So excited my body might (fingers crossed) finally wake up!
> Hayley - fingers crossed your body will do the same. Have you taken any opks?
> MJ - good for you with the new exercise regime. Lot's of people run etc throughout their pregnancies. Though like Calvinzoey says lifting weights could be bad but other than that go for it. The endorphins exercise release are also likely to be good for the soul. Just wish I had the same get up and go. I used to run quite a bit but after my ectopic surgery I've never quite got back into it. Really must work fewer hours and take some time to get back into my gym kit lol!

Holy crap!!! Hilslo! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I think I could fill the screen with these dancing guys lol. FX for you, I hope you're body is about to release an egg. Are you going to try this time around? or wait till after AF? I'm so excited or you! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## hilslo

Thanks MJ. We're not trying until after af. Partly because I only had the erpc on Monday so my lining will be super thin and partly because dh is in Poland for work at the moment so we have no choice lol! It's probably a good thing that he is as I'm not sure I could resist not trying if he was here! I think in my situation it really wouldn't be a good idea to try before AF.

Fingers crossed the surge leads to ovulation and not just a random surge. I've never had a random surge previously buy my body has let me down with a lot of "firsts" this year so wouldn't put it past it! 
I'm really hoping I o from the left this time so that next cycle when we are trying I'm in with a shout with my remaining tube! I've had a few left sided twinges in the last hour so hoping this is the case but I've also had twinges on my right earlier today so who knows!!!


----------



## mj2013

Hilslo- maybe it's a good thing Dh isn't around as I know that feeling too well, i wouldn't be able to resist either, but you should get AF soon and then it's game time!!!! So happy for you! Fingers crossed your egg is released from the left!


----------



## calvinzoey

Oh yeay Hilslo!!!!! :headspin::wohoo:

So hopefully your AF soon! It's probably smart to wait till after your af. So it's a good thing he's out of the country! :thumbup: It makes it a lot harder to conceive! :winkwink:

- As an update with the waiting game: My boobs are a little sore. Mainly the nipples :blush: But I'm hoping it's a good sign, because their normally not sore this early.


----------



## calvinzoey

Just read a website online and wanted to share what I said. It applies to me right now, but in case any of you experience the same thing, here we go! :

"Some women may, following ovulation, experience breast tenderness. This can be confusing, as breast tenderness and nipple sensitivity is also one of the first pregnancy symptoms. If you are maintaining an ovulation calendar, any breast or nipple sensitivity right after you ovulate should not be considered a pregnancy sign, but rather a confirmation of ovulation." 

So I definitely ovulated then! :shrug: We'll see what happens next.


----------



## hilslo

Calvinzoey - fingers crossed that even if it was o it was a bit stronger than usual and your egg is keener to catch those spermies!

No temp rise for me today but very painful aches in my left hand side so fingers crossed I'll get a temp rise tomorrow and it means I ovulated from the left hand side leaving dh and I to go all guns blazing! I can definitely feel my hormones kicking in again. I feel almost normal again and even found myself getting a bit frisky on Saturday. Poor dh - it's the first time I've felt like any kind of interest since we found out I had lost my twins in August. Shame he was in Poland lol!!!
This time next month he won't know what's hit him!


----------



## CastawayBride

hilslo said:


> Calvinzoey - fingers crossed that even if it was o it was a bit stronger than usual and your egg is keener to catch those spermies!
> 
> No temp rise for me today but very painful aches in my left hand side so fingers crossed I'll get a temp rise tomorrow and it means I ovulated from the left hand side leaving dh and I to go all guns blazing! I can definitely feel my hormones kicking in again. I feel almost normal again and even found myself getting a bit frisky on Saturday. Poor dh - it's the first time I've felt like any kind of interest since we found out I had lost my twins in August. Shame he was in Poland lol!!!
> This time next month he won't know what's hit him!

You go girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - I can't believe time has flow by so quickly!! you're already 8 weeks :)

Castaway - at least you're having symptoms girl, I have none lol, and I'm searching for some but I feel normal. I'm 6 dpo today based on my chart, last pg I had shooting pains in my boobs but this time nothing :s

Hilslo - Hope you have a temp rise soon, keep me posted. I'm still soooo excited for you!!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - I can't believe time has flow by so quickly!! you're already 8 weeks :)
> 
> Castaway - at least you're having symptoms girl, I have none lol, and I'm searching for some but I feel normal. I'm 6 dpo today based on my chart, last pg I had shooting pains in my boobs but this time nothing :s
> 
> Hilslo - Hope you have a temp rise soon, keep me posted. I'm still soooo excited for you!!!!

This first trimester flew, I can't believe I have a bump already. I can do with out the constipation though! :haha:


----------



## mj2013

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - I can't believe time has flow by so quickly!! you're already 8 weeks :)
> 
> Castaway - at least you're having symptoms girl, I have none lol, and I'm searching for some but I feel normal. I'm 6 dpo today based on my chart, last pg I had shooting pains in my boobs but this time nothing :s
> 
> Hilslo - Hope you have a temp rise soon, keep me posted. I'm still soooo excited for you!!!!



I just realized I had castaway twice! :dohh: 2nd comment was for Calvinzoey!


----------



## calvinzoey

MJ: It may be a symptom, but my breasts were sore last month! I really want to be pregnant now more than ever... but I keep having this feeling like this won't be the month. :cry: I'm sure I ovulated (because of the pinching feeling, my cm, cramping and now the sore breasts), but I'm not entirely sure when I did. I'm guessing it was around the 16-17 because that was when I had most of the symptoms of ovulation. That makes me only 5-6 dpo. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of us! (actually for all of us!!! <3 )

Castaway: pre-pregnancy and pregnancy is the one time I want life to fly by! I want to get the worrying over and be able to hold my baby! :hugs: Then life can take its time! :thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

Hey Calvinzoey - I'm kinda feeling like it might not be my month either, due to the lack of symptoms. I am 6/7 dpo today depending on which temp chart interpreter I follow. I took another ic test today and of course bfn!! but it's still early so I can't expect any different. FX for all of us :)


----------



## calvinzoey

The one thing giving me hope was that most of my "early pregnancy symptoms" (0-10 dpo) I felt last time I became pregnant could have been from ovulation - up until 8dp where my breasts became SUPER sore. Out of the blue. So quick, I remember waking up in the morning with normal feeling breasts, and then in the afternoon I felt like someone punched me in the boobs!!! :haha: 

Still hope for us! :hugs:


----------



## hayleymarie

Hello, hope everyone is doing good!

I'm happy to report that I finally got AF today! After 10 long weeks!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hopefully I'll be back on the ttc bus again soon!


----------



## calvinzoey

Hayleymarie: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy:

Finally!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Hayleymarie, that's great news!


----------



## hayleymarie

Thanks guys, never thought I'd be so happy to see AF! :flower:


----------



## calvinzoey

I have an issue! :cry:

My af isn't due until around Halloween... and I started having cramps this morning (like af cramps). I went to the bathroom and there is some bleeding. This is REALLY early for me and REALLY abnormal. I'm so confused! I'm trying monitor how much bleeding there is because it was light, but not super light.

Confused!!! :cry:


----------



## mj2013

Hayley - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooooooooo happy for you! I'm sure you are on cloud 9!!!! 

Calvinzoey - how much bleeding? if it's just when you wipe it could be implantation bleeding and cramping from implantation.


----------



## hilslo

Hayley - I'm so thrilled for you. I know EXACATLY how excited you feel. I had another high temp this morning ( and def will tomorrow given the 2 bottles of wine I shared with a friend tonight lol!)
I'm 10 weeks today so a couple of days behind but not si worried now I'm pretty sure I ovulated as I kind od know when I can expect it so it's not such a worry! 
What were your cycles like before? Mine were a little wonky but too scared to do anything other than vitamins in case it makes them even worse!

Calvin - oooh, I have my fingers and toes crossed it's implantation. Remind me - how many dpo are you?

Castaway - you're an olive!!!!!! How time flies. I hope the worry is getting less and the joy and excitement is getting better! xx


----------



## CastawayBride

hilslo said:


> Hayley - I'm so thrilled for you. I know EXACATLY how excited you feel. I had another high temp this morning ( and def will tomorrow given the 2 bottles of wine I shared with a friend tonight lol!)
> I'm 10 weeks today so a couple of days behind but not si worried now I'm pretty sure I ovulated as I kind od know when I can expect it so it's not such a worry!
> What were your cycles like before? Mine were a little wonky but too scared to do anything other than vitamins in case it makes them even worse!
> 
> Calvin - oooh, I have my fingers and toes crossed it's implantation. Remind me - how many dpo are you?
> 
> Castaway - you're an olive!!!!!! How time flies. I hope the worry is getting less and the joy and excitement is getting better! xx

Thanks ;) We are getting there but with late term loss it is so hard to really enjoy the pregnancy. I will be so relieved when we have our baby in our arms this time! I too am in awe how fast this pregnancy is going! We have a scan tomorrow...praying we see a heart beat and tiny little jelly bean!


----------



## hilslo

Eek! A scan. So excited for you. I know after loss/losses it's so much harder to enjoy it but please try to hold in your heart that although miscarriage ( and especially late loss) are around us in this forum, it is much more common for the little bubs to hang around to meet and greet their parents!

I hope tomorrow starts you in the path and you get to see him/ her many more times! x


----------



## calvinzoey

I think it's bleeding from either an early miscarriage or very early period. The cramping got a lot worse, and are moderate right now. Bleeding is about the same as a normal period. I don't know what happened, because it's only day 25 of my cycle, my doesn't normally start till 35 days (and even up to day 50 too). 

Castaway: Oh I'll keep my fingers crossed everything goes well for you with the scan!!!

Hilslo: I don't know for sure how many days, but I was thinking it was maybe 6-7.. but I might have been far off. I don't temp or use the tests. I just base it off when I get the symptoms (which is normally midway in between my super long cycle.


----------



## hayleymarie

Thanks Hilslo - I hope you get your AF soon, sounds like it won't be long for you :flower: 

My cycles were pretty regular before 28-32 days, I hope they will go back to normal as before!

Castaway - good luck with the scan, I hope it puts your mind at rest seeing your little one on the screen!

Calvin - Hope it's implantation and not early mc :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

calvinzoey said:


> I think it's bleeding from either an early miscarriage or very early period. The cramping got a lot worse, and are moderate right now. Bleeding is about the same as a normal period. I don't know what happened, because it's only day 25 of my cycle, my doesn't normally start till 35 days (and even up to day 50 too).
> 
> Castaway: Oh I'll keep my fingers crossed everything goes well for you with the scan!!!
> 
> Hilslo: I don't know for sure how many days, but I was thinking it was maybe 6-7.. but I might have been far off. I don't temp or use the tests. I just base it off when I get the symptoms (which is normally midway in between my super long cycle.


:hugs::hugs::hugs: Maybe since the d&c your cycles changed and you O'd very early? How is it so far today, still bleeding like a period?


----------



## CastawayBride

Well ladies our little bean did not grow. I have cytotec and will be taking it tomorrow night. I hope and pray it works or I will have to go the hospital for a D&C. What a brutal year we are having :(


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> Well ladies our little bean did not grow. I have cytotec and will be taking it tomorrow night. I hope and pray it works or I will have to go the hospital for a D&C. What a brutal year we are having :(

O no Castaway :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry. Have the doctors determined what could be happening? FX you don't have to do another d&c


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies our little bean did not grow. I have cytotec and will be taking it tomorrow night. I hope and pray it works or I will have to go the hospital for a D&C. What a brutal year we are having :(
> 
> O no Castaway :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry. Have the doctors determined what could be happening? FX you don't have to do another d&cClick to expand...

My son was strangled by his cord, was perfectly healthy but the d-bag doctor was not watching.

This pregnancy they did say the sac did not look normal so they are thinking it just wasn't meant to be. It just stinks as we just had lost our son....we can't catch a break!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies our little bean did not grow. I have cytotec and will be taking it tomorrow night. I hope and pray it works or I will have to go the hospital for a D&C. What a brutal year we are having :(
> 
> O no Castaway :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry. Have the doctors determined what could be happening? FX you don't have to do another d&cClick to expand...
> 
> My son was strangled by his cord, was perfectly healthy but the d-bag doctor was not watching.
> 
> This pregnancy they did say the sac did not look normal so they are thinking it just wasn't meant to be. It just stinks as we just had lost our son....we can't catch a break!Click to expand...

I can somewhat understand sigh, with 2 losses this year for myself as well it is hard :cry: but don't lose hope, you will have your rainbow baby soon


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies our little bean did not grow. I have cytotec and will be taking it tomorrow night. I hope and pray it works or I will have to go the hospital for a D&C. What a brutal year we are having :(
> 
> O no Castaway :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry. Have the doctors determined what could be happening? FX you don't have to do another d&cClick to expand...
> 
> My son was strangled by his cord, was perfectly healthy but the d-bag doctor was not watching.
> 
> This pregnancy they did say the sac did not look normal so they are thinking it just wasn't meant to be. It just stinks as we just had lost our son....we can't catch a break!Click to expand...
> 
> I can somewhat understand sigh, with 2 losses this year for myself as well it is hard :cry: but don't lose hope, you will have your rainbow baby soonClick to expand...

I have never had a D&C for some reason that scares me more then giving birth did :cry:


----------



## mj2013

It isn't too bad, you feel nothing after, but there are risks to it just like any other surgery so I hope you won't have to go that route. The procedure itself is only about 10 to 15 minutes and you wait for your body to restart. What is the process with the meds they gave you?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> It isn't too bad, you feel nothing after, but there are risks to it just like any other surgery so I hope you won't have to go that route. The procedure itself is only about 10 to 15 minutes and you wait for your body to restart. What is the process with the meds they gave you?

I was given pills, 4 little ones. I put them up in the vagina as far as I can get them in and lay down for 4 hours. They should put me into labor he said which will bring the sac out.


----------



## 3Minions

Oh Castaway, my heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## hayleymarie

Oh Castaway I'm so sorry that's such sad news :cry:


----------



## CastawayBride

I am feeling a bit calmer today ladies but still freaked about having to pass all this stuff. I guess I should be thankful that I am not passing a baby, I don't know if I could emotionally do that by myself at home....:cry:

We have decided to try when the Doc says we are cleared again. I really think it was a fluke. Praying our next baby is a sticky bean...baby dust to you all ladies and thank you for thinking of me! :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> I am feeling a bit calmer today ladies but still freaked about having to pass all this stuff. I guess I should be thankful that I am not passing a baby, I don't know if I could emotionally do that by myself at home....:cry:
> 
> We have decided to try when the Doc says we are cleared again. I really think it was a fluke. Praying our next baby is a sticky bean...baby dust to you all ladies and thank you for thinking of me! :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm happy to hear you taking such a positive stance. You will get your rainbow soon, and I hope this process is quick for you. Hugs again.


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey - where are u?

Ladies I'm 9/10 dpo today, and I think I'm out. Negative frer today and I usually show positive at this stage.


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: Ohh I'm so sorry!!!! :hugs: I don't know many people who have had a good year. 2013 is horrible! I'm so sorry for your loss!! Remember, we are all here if you need to talk! :hugs:

It's definitely not implantation bleeding for me. It's become a normal period. But it's weird that it's 10 days early. I'm thinking I either didn't ovulate or it was a very early mc (chemical?). 

MJ: Do you have any symptoms? I'll be keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you. This group needs some fantastic news soon.


----------



## hilslo

Oh Castaway I'm so so sorry. What a cruel hand you have been played.
2013 stinks. Roll on 2014


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey - I really have nothing. I had some mild cramping yesterday and today but it could just be AF starting. My luteal phase is usually 11-12 days, so she should be here in 2-3 days but I really think I'm out. 

Looks like we'll all be trying at the same time next cycle just about :)


----------



## CastawayBride

The Cytotec is defintely working. I can't believe how much blood stays in there... :cry: I am a mess....doctor said to call back if I am still bleeding this heavy in an hour. I really hope no hospital visit...I am exhausted. At least with out the D&C doc said my fertility should come right back...I gotta tell you though this was quite an experience....don't know if I will get any sleep tonight.:nope:

Hope you ladies are having a better day then me! :haha: I gotta laugh, or I would be in a ball crying. :winkwink:


----------



## hilslo

Castaway - that doesn't sound much fun. I hope the bleeding has slowed and you're more comfortable. I'm thinking of you. x


----------



## CastawayBride

I am now at a heavy period thank goodness! I believe I passed everything, will go in for a check up tomorrow. Doctor said I should ovulate in two weeks so we will be back in the game next month...can't believe we are starting all over again! 

Hope you ladies are all doing well!


----------



## hilslo

Glad the worst is over. Treat yourself to something nice and let your oh pamper you. Big hugs xx


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> I am now at a heavy period thank goodness! I believe I passed everything, will go in for a check up tomorrow. Doctor said I should ovulate in two weeks so we will be back in the game next month...can't believe we are starting all over again!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing well!

Castaway - Thank goodness the worst has passed, I hope it continues to go quickly :hugs::hugs: I'll be with you next month trying for that bfp too! :winkwink:


----------



## 3Minions

I'm out this month too. Next month we're preventing because DH will be out of the country in August. Hopefully December will be my month. GL to you MJ and Castaway....


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: I'm glad the cytotec is working. How are you doing? I'll be with you ttc. :) hopefully we'll get some good, sticky BFP's.

mJ: have you gotten your period yet? Anything new? I always hope for good news.

3minions: I have a feeling I with get pregnant this next cycle, so I might be in with you in December. My cycle is more messed up than it has ever been.


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> Castaway: I'm glad the cytotec is working. How are you doing? I'll be with you ttc. :) hopefully we'll get some good, sticky BFP's.
> 
> mJ: have you gotten your period yet? Anything new? I always hope for good news.
> 
> 3minions: I have a feeling I with get pregnant this next cycle, so I might be in with you in December. My cycle is more messed up than it has ever been.

Calvinzoey is worked :) i went to the doctor today and he did an ultrasound and said I am all good! He said it was a blighted ovum, and that usually it does not reoccur. He said it could have been bad chromosomes or possibly two sperm with one egg. He did say that I had a bit more tissue to expel and that will probably get my period in a month so I am going to wait it out. I am in for TTC in November :happy dance:Fingers crossed for an August sticky bean! 

I hope you ladies all get your sticky beans too! :flower:


----------



## 3Minions

I went out an bought some CoQ10 today. Since I started researching miscarriages it's come up an awful lot. DH is even on board with taking some - I figure it can't hurt. He's taking 200(whatever the unit of measurement is) because that's what most stuff said for men. Does anyone know if I should take 400 or 600? Glad Costco had a deal! That stuff is expensive. Hopefully we only need it for a couple months.

Castaway, that's awful about the blighted ovum but I'm very glad everything cleared out. 

It's kinda weird. When I found out about the m/c in September I was frantic to get pregnant again and pissed off that we weren't going to be able to ttc in November. Now I'm totally okay with not ttc for a month so I can get everything ship shape. 

Collectively we've been through enough. And enough is enough. FX that there are no more m/cs for any of us. 

GL ladies!


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> I went out an bought some CoQ10 today. Since I started researching miscarriages it's come up an awful lot. DH is even on board with taking some - I figure it can't hurt. He's taking 200(whatever the unit of measurement is) because that's what most stuff said for men. Does anyone know if I should take 400 or 600? Glad Costco had a deal! That stuff is expensive. Hopefully we only need it for a couple months.
> 
> Castaway, that's awful about the blighted ovum but I'm very glad everything cleared out.
> 
> It's kinda weird. When I found out about the m/c in September I was frantic to get pregnant again and pissed off that we weren't going to be able to ttc in November. Now I'm totally okay with not ttc for a month so I can get everything ship shape.
> 
> Collectively we've been through enough. And enough is enough. FX that there are no more m/cs for any of us.
> 
> GL ladies!

I know I should have been half way through the pregnancy by Christmas. With the loss of our son in July I just feel like we have been waiting for so long :cry:


----------



## 3Minions

I can't think about how far along I would have been - my due date was in February. There are 3 girls in my DD2s DDC who are due then too, and two of my best friends. I just shut off that part of my brain because I know that it would make me upset. I'm focusing on the rainbow baby I refer to as "Unconceived" I had a 1-5% chance of having a m/c as far along I did. If the doc said your blighted ovum will probably never happen again, try to find some peace in that. I know it's easy for me to say.... But the odds have got to be in our favor sooner or later. I've been checked out and I know there's nothing physically wrong with me.... Have they run all the blood tests and stuff on you? We will get our babies. Stay strong my friend. Nothing will bring back that which you lost, but we will get our perfect babies to hold in our arms.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> I can't think about how far along I would have been - my due date was in February. There are 3 girls in my DD2s DDC who are due then too, and two of my best friends. I just shut off that part of my brain because I know that it would make me upset. I'm focusing on the rainbow baby I refer to as "Unconceived" I had a 1-5% chance of having a m/c as far along I did. If the doc said your blighted ovum will probably never happen again, try to find some peace in that. I know it's easy for me to say.... But the odds have got to be in our favor sooner or later. I've been checked out and I know there's nothing physically wrong with me.... Have they run all the blood tests and stuff on you? We will get our babies. Stay strong my friend. Nothing will bring back that which you lost, but we will get our perfect babies to hold in our arms.

Well my son was perfectly healthy and basically due to doctors neglect, he passed.

this misscarriage the doctor said is not related to the loss of son and that the odds of it happening most likely is not going to happen. He said something like a chromosomal defect or possibly two sperm met with the egg causing it to stop growing...

Basically 2013 has been one crapola year for us!


----------



## 3Minions

Oh, I'm so sorry about your son.... I remember reading that now that you've mentioned it again, but there were so many things to read when I joined the board that I didn't realize that was you. 

2013 sucked here too - DH is 32 and that was supposed to be his lucky number. Wrong. Here's to 2014 being stellar!


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry about your son.... I remember reading that now that you've mentioned it again, but there were so many things to read when I joined the board that I didn't realize that was you.
> 
> 2013 sucked here too - DH is 32 and that was supposed to be his lucky number. Wrong. Here's to 2014 being stellar!

I am 32, 33 in January. I now wonder if we should have tried right away since getting married. I just never thought it would be so difficult to have a baby. sigh...roll on 2014 I say! I hope all our luck is for the better soon!


----------



## hayleymarie

Hope you're feeling ok Castaway :hugs: You've had such a tough year :cry:

I'm still on my AF, normally it lasts only a few days but this is my 6th day now, I just hope it stops as would like to ttc again, So frustrating all of this!

hope everyone is ok! :flower:


----------



## calvinzoey

Hayleymarie: Day 6 of my af for me too! I think today is the last day, so I'm excited to start TTC too. :thumbup:

Castaway: Your still young! You'll get pregnant again. I'm 25, almost 26 and having issues already... :cry: But endometriosis runs in my family, and it can cause infertility. So I really wanted to try even earlier, but I didn't have "Mr. Right". --- Oh, and my loss at 11 1/2 weeks was a blighted ovum. I have people telling me, "Well you weren't really pregnant then". That hurts like a slap in the face. Blighted ovum's are... emotionally rough. :hugs:

3Minions: My due date was Feb 28th. I keep counting my weeks. I'd be 22 1/2 weeks now. February babies just didn't want to work out.

MJ: You okay? Where are you? :shipw:


----------



## calvinzoey

OH, anyone having issues with hair loss? Last week I started to lose a lot more hair then normal. I have to clean the hair out of my brush DAILY when I normally had to do it almost weekly. I read it can happen after a MC.


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions: I read the dosing for CoQ10 should be 200-300mg for _male infertility_. I think it's safe to say you can take that amount too. As for taking any more? I'd say talk to your doctor. You can overdose on vitamins, just like with prescription drugs.


----------



## 3Minions

Calvinzoey, thanks :). I know the ladies doing ivf use it to get good eggs, and historically neither DH nor I have had a problem, but if it can help everything be healthier I don't see why not :).


----------



## 3Minions

Oh, and I was losing copious clumps or hair during the pregnancy. My head is so thinned out now that there's nothing left to lose. I don't think it should go on for more than a few weeks though....


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've been MIA, was working with DH on one of his projects yesterday and today catching up on some work for myself.

Castaway - I'm so happy the pills worked and I really hope we all get BFP's for Christmas:xmas4: It's been a rough year in the having a baby department this year. I never thought it would be this hard either, with my DD (she's now 8) I got a BFP the first month I tried. I'm 32 now I hope it's not the reason I'm having so many issues. 

Calvinzoey - I'm here :wave: I'm so jealous you're AF is about through, I still haven't started mine sigh. I'm 13 dpo today, all BFN's up till this morning and my temp is still up there, I wish she would just show herself already so I can move on. My luteal phase is never this long, I always end at 11/12 dpo so I don't know what is taking so long!! :shrug: My cycle is obviously different since the d&c.

Hayley - you're getting there, just hang in there. I hope it ends soon and then just think, it will be another week and it's time to TTC :happydance:

3minions - Anything is worth a try as long as it doesn't hurt your chances, so sounds like you'll be ok on the CoQ10. FX for you. Has your AF come already?

Hilslo - Where are you? everything ok? 

So on a side note - I rarely go into any other chats because I feel like this is my little go to group, I think we have a great little support group here :flower:


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions: Good to know I'm not alone in this hair loss thing. I have a LOT of hair. Curly, wavy, massive amounts of hair. So despite all that I'm losing, I still have a lot left. I think I'm going to see the doctor about it. Hyperthyroidism can cause hair loss, mc's, and inability to gain weight (all of which I have). My grandmother had it, so doesn't hurt to get it checked. I hope it's just from stress and the MC. --- Maybe I'll start the CoQ10 too, heard it helps with hair loss. :thumbup:

MJ: Hi!! :wave: I hope your AF will start soon then. I didn't know our AF's would be this messed up after the D&C / MC. :shrug: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, and hope you start your cycle soon! I can't wait for the day one of us has our baby. <3 

I also _love _this group! :friends:


----------



## 3Minions

Hey MJ! AF started on Wednesday or Thursday, depending on how you look at it. I'm looking forward to it being over because things are kind of a disaster over here, lol. FX this is a text book 28 day cycle and then DH and I can get back at it before the end of November. 
And I concur. You guys are pretty darn awesome.


----------



## hilslo

MJ - a lot of ladies get late bfps - don't rule yourself out too soon!
I'm going to be 33 on Monday. Usually I look forward to my birthday but this year I feel really sad about it. In the world of "would've been" I would have been celebrating with a 2 week old. Instead it just feels like a the clock is ticking a little louder.
Castaway- I have the same regrets about not trying as soon as we got married. I naively thought we'd get pregnant really quickly so I made dh wait a year so we could have fun and drink at friends weddings etc. When did you get married and how long did you wait before trying?

I'm currently 7dpo. No chance of being pregnant as we didn't dtd around my fertile time but I'm really really hoping my luteal phase is ok. I had a short lp previously (9-11) so I can't afford it to be any shorter! The annoying thing is we're going away this weekend for our anniversary and I don't want the witch hanging around! It's not our wedding anniversary but the anniversary of when we first got together. Do any of you guys still do this? Everyone says we should stop now we're married but I feel like you can choose when you get married but you can't pick that first moment you meet! Besides - two celebrations are better than one!


----------



## hilslo

Ps - I lost loads of hair after both losses - scary clumps in the shower - eek!


----------



## hayleymarie

Sounds like everyone's cycles are messed up at the moment! :wacko: Hopefully we will all get back to normal soon.

Hilslo my birthday is in a few weeks I will be 28 and I'm not looking forward to it either, but then again we will hopefully have a better year :flower:

I also love this group it's such a great support :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> Hayleymarie: Day 6 of my af for me too! I think today is the last day, so I'm excited to start TTC too. :thumbup:
> 
> Castaway: Your still young! You'll get pregnant again. I'm 25, almost 26 and having issues already... :cry: But endometriosis runs in my family, and it can cause infertility. So I really wanted to try even earlier, but I didn't have "Mr. Right". --- Oh, and my loss at 11 1/2 weeks was a blighted ovum. I have people telling me, "Well you weren't really pregnant then". That hurts like a slap in the face. Blighted ovum's are... emotionally rough. :hugs:
> 
> 3Minions: My due date was Feb 28th. I keep counting my weeks. I'd be 22 1/2 weeks now. February babies just didn't want to work out.
> 
> MJ: You okay? Where are you? :shipw:

You really were not pregnant? I would slap them in the face! Gah! 

People can be so horrible! I had a girlfriend at work tell me after I told her that we were going to try again right away, "Well maybe you need to take a break, ya know, like loose weight and get healthy." Oh yea, that is what I need. :dohh: People can be so rude!


----------



## CastawayBride

I haven't noticed any hair falling out-----yet. I am only 4 days into this though.

Did anyone else in hear having a natural/medical miscarriage? I don't know if the doctor said this as he knows I am ready to jump my hubby :haha: but he said I should ovulate in 2 weeks and have a normal AF. Just was wondering if anyone can share their experience?

I am definitely loosing my HCG. After I delivered my son my psoriasis (I get it around my eyebrows and scalp) flares up. Well it is starting to flare up. It looks like I have dry skin, and its ugly :cry: I am gonna wait until 2 weeks post miscarriage and pee on a stick..first time in my life hoping for a negative! :nope:


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, my cousin was on clomid but she had a natural miscarriage and conceived 2 weeks after with clomid, so I'm guessing it would have been exactly like what your doctor said....


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Castaway, my cousin was on clomid but she had a natural miscarriage and conceived 2 weeks after with clomid, so I'm guessing it would have been exactly like what your doctor said....

Very interesting! I am debating if we will use condoms or just NTNP for the next month until I get my period or BFP! lol:shrug:


----------



## mj2013

Castaway/Calvinzoey - someone said those things to you guys??? I think I would've lost it on them, I don't think there would've been any control over my words in response to them! :growlmad: 
Castaway - I think you should be ok to dtd once you've stopped bleeding and you feel ready. I had a natural mc earlier in the year and I was fine after the bleeding stopped.

Hilslo - I usually get bfp's at 9dpo without fail, it would be really weird for me if it showed up this late but I guess anything is possible so I'll wait till AF shows up before ruling myself out :winkwink:
We do that too! We started dating in April and years later got married in July so we do something on both dates lol. I do hope you have a good birthday though, even if this year hasn't been good to you in the baby department, but we have other blessings to be thankful for around us, so try to enjoy it. You're another year older and wiser!!:cake::hugs:

Calvinzoey - we'll definitely all get our rainbow babies as a group! I have my FX for you this cycle, it's almost TTC time for you again. Are you doing any particular methods this cycle? or just going by how your body feels?

3minions - You're well on your way :flower:

Hayley - it does seem like we all have some quirky cycles going on, I just hope it gets straightened out soon so we can get these bfp's! How many weeks till your birthday?? maybe you'll get a bday BFP :winkwink:


----------



## hayleymarie

Castaway I can't believe someone said that to you, that's so rude! :growlmad:

3Minions/CalvinZoey is AF still with you? :wacko: I'm spotting now which never happened before, I want her to go away now but doesn't look like it's going to stop! 

mj2013 - my bday is 3 weeks today, a BFP would be nice but I'm not holding out much hope tbh with the way AF is going! Will you test again or just wait for AF?

hilslo - Enjoy your weekend away! Me and OH don't have a set anniversary so we just make one up each year :thumbup:


----------



## CastawayBride

I think we will NTNP after the bleeding stops, I figure why not? If I am going to miscarry it will happen whether I wait or not and it really just makes for dating the pregnancy easier. Nothing about my pregnancies has been easy so why start now? :haha:

We actually decided to date on Valentines day! lol

We were married on November 1st :) We are paying off major debt, currently working on our second mortgage. We have opted to not exchange gifts "for the good cause of paying off debt" lol When did I become an adult?! We are going away two weeks from now and thinking an anniversary baby would be wonderful!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Hayley - If AF doesn't show by thursday then I will probably test again.

Castaway - I ask myself that all the time!! When did I become an adult??? FX for your anniversary baby :)


----------



## 3Minions

Hayley, things are ebbing. I'm hopeful that everything will come to a complete stop tomorrow.


----------



## hayleymarie

My sister-in-law had her baby this morning I'm trying to be happy for them but I just feel sad and envious I know that's bad :cry:

All you ladies are so positive I need to be aswell! :flower:


----------



## mj2013

hayleymarie said:


> My sister-in-law had her baby this morning I'm trying to be happy for them but I just feel sad and envious I know that's bad :cry:
> 
> All you ladies are so positive I need to be aswell! :flower:


Awww Hayley, I know the feeling. My neighbor came home with her baby last week, I immediately got this gutted feeling in the pit of my stomach...but our time will eventually come. Stay positive! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## calvinzoey

MJ: I almost lost it when they said that to me, but I was at work! Can you believe it was a nurse who said it? There are some terribly mean nurses out there, no joke! :dohh: -- You think this is my month? I hope so. When I got pregnant last time, I just stopped trying. I had been trying for a few months and wasn't getting pregnant, so I decided to just "not care". I think I'll do that again this month. Just see how it goes. :shrug: Hopefully your body decides to act soon! 

Hayleymarie: I know how you feel! There is one girl at my work who is pregnant. She was 2 weeks behind me, and was put on bed rest through the entire first trimester. Everyone thought she would lose it, but instead I did. I see her at work all the time and I'm happy for her, but also very jealous. :cry: -- Oh and my AF has stopped yesterday! :happydance:

3Minions: Hope your AF stops soon!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Calvinzoey - yay for you! I think today might be the last day from the look of things.

As for the rest of you girls, I'm reading it all. I just can't ever think of anything to say that hasn't already been said, lol.


----------



## mj2013

yayyy Calvinzoey, FX for you this cycle :)
Still no AF in sight and I feel normal. BFN again today on a ic test, I wish she would just come already hmph.

3minions - yayyy for you too!


----------



## CastawayBride

hayleymarie said:


> My sister-in-law had her baby this morning I'm trying to be happy for them but I just feel sad and envious I know that's bad :cry:
> 
> All you ladies are so positive I need to be aswell! :flower:

Hugs! I know it is so hard to feel happy for others after a loss. I have struggled and still do with this!


----------



## CastawayBride

Day 5 of pretty considerable amount of bleeding and I have AF like cramping. Nothing horrible but feel the cramping. I really hope the bleeding is over soon...I really want to know when I am going to ovulate so I am going to get ovulation sticks for cheap on Amazon. Pretty sure my CBFM just would not work after a miscarriage and would need to be on a regular cycle for it...

I hope to see some BFP's in here soon!!! :winkwink:


----------



## hilslo

MJ - very mysterious!!!! I wonder where she is? I hope she's packed her bags for a while!

I still have a good feeling for you.....

Urgh - I hate having to be happy for other people and their new babies. I know it's selfish but why can't it be me/us for once!!!!!!


----------



## hilslo

Just read that back and realised that it looks like I'm begrudging you MJ - I defintiely didn't mean that lol! the "us" was everyone on here!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Thanks MJ.
I think all our bodies are going to be busy getting back in to whack (because I don't know what the opposite of out of whack is) and we'll get a whooooooole bunch of BFPs in Dec/Jan/Feb. 
Yay us!


----------



## hayleymarie

This thread definitely needs some good news :flower:

My Mum has this saying "Relax and it will happen" , but how do you relax when you want something so much? Does that mean it won't happen?! And you can't tell your mind to relax!

I think I will just get drunk :laugh2:


----------



## calvinzoey

Before I get started, I wanted to point out this is comment #400! :happydance:

I'm working on my good news :winkwink: - I wish I knew when I will ovulate this cycle, but everything is out of whack. And Hayley: I have decided to pick up drinking wine, which I haven't done in _months_ !! Figured it will help me relax. :winkwink:

MJ, I know you keep getting negatives, but I keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Castaway, your still bleeding? I don't know how it works with the pills, but I heard you can bleed longer than with the suction D&C. I think I had 4 days of spotting, and it stopped. It was very light. I hope the bleeding stops and your body gets back on track with ovulation soon! :thumbup:

:dust: Cuz I think our group needs lots of it! :haha:


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies :flower:

AF IS HERE!!!! :happydance::happydance: I knew I was out, I just didn't know what was taking her so long! so thank goodness she showed so I can get on with it!! :winkwink:

Hilslo - :haha: I know what you meant in your post and I know how you feel too :hugs: Cycle #2 after D&C lets go!!!

Hayley - I'm with you on that get drunk option...then I definitely would be relaxed and not worry about it.....but I think that's the only way for me to take a real relaxed approach :drunk: :haha:

Calvinzoey - YAYYYY for comment 400! wow time really does fly and our little group is still together moving along :friends:

Castaway - how long should it last with the pill? is a week for bleeding to stop? I'm ordering some opk cheapies today too. 

3minions - :hi:

So I'm hoping we get bfp this cycle and this might sound crazy, even if we don't get it I will still continue to try but if we get it this cycle then babe would be due before Sept 1st, so he/she wouldn't have to wait an entire year to start kindergarten, he/she would get in at 4 years old. The cutoff for kindergarten in turning 4 before sept 1st, anyone born after that has to wait till the following year to get in.....I know....I'm nuts and it really isn't a BIG deal but it would be nice. Just my crazy thought for the day :)


----------



## 3Minions

Yay on the AF MJ!
I'm officially finished mine  

And that's so funny about Kindergarten. Here the cutoff is March 1, I think. My older 3 will all be 5 when they start K because I'll be holding the Jan baby back a year. If Unconceived is born in September I think that's when they'll start too - right before they turn 5.

Calvinzoey, are you charting?


----------



## calvinzoey

Yeay MJ!!!!! :happydance: :dance: I'm glad it started! Now you can join us TTC November! I plan on at _least_ *one* of us getting our BFP for November! 

3Minions: I really don't do much in my quest for BFP's. I chart my symptoms every month - and have done so for years. Up until this MC, I was able to tell easily what is normal and what isn't with my body and my AF's. I knew I was pregnant before I missed my AF, and I was 100% sure of it. I plan on BD'ing a lot, so I won't be doing much different if I knew I was ovulating. :shrug: - Besides, if I pick up the habit of temp'ing, checking CM, testing for ovulation... I'll go crazy with it. I tend to obsess over things. :winkwink: --- Oh and yeay for your ending AF! :happydance:

My due date will be July 30th 2014. Sounds like a good date to me. Baby will be a little Leo! (I love Astrology) :haha:

So for a happy thought, have any of you girls pre-decided upon names?


----------



## hilslo

MJ - we're cycle buddies :dance: - I got AF today too! A bit bummed that means a 8 day luteal phase :wacko: but not much I can do. I have an appointment with my consultant on Nov 26th so I'll see if I can persuade her to pescribe me some progesterone but I think they're v loathed to prescribe it in the uk from what I've heard.

Hayley - I'm definitely with you on the :wine: front. It doesn't take much to get me there though lol!

We had Benjamin Xavier picked out if it was a boy first time round but never really spoke about it after that. We purposefully didn't find out if it was a girl or boy after my op as I didn't want to know. I think if I knew it was a boy I couldn't then bring myself to use the names again. Stupid I know but that describes a lot of my attitudes to TTC!


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey/3minions - I'm so glad to be back to TTC, even if the last cycle didn't work out! ;)

I think I would rather a March 1st cutoff than a September 1st for kindergarten. 

Let's hope this next cycle we all get BFP's!!


----------



## mj2013

hilslo said:


> MJ - we're cycle buddies :dance: - I got AF today too! A bit bummed that means a 8 day luteal phase :wacko: but not much I can do. I have an appointment with my consultant on Nov 26th so I'll see if I can persuade her to pescribe me some progesterone but I think they're v loathed to prescribe it in the uk from what I've heard.
> 
> Hayley - I'm definitely with you on the :wine: front. It doesn't take much to get me there though lol!
> 
> We had Benjamin Xavier picked out if it was a boy first time round but never really spoke about it after that. We purposefully didn't find out if it was a girl or boy after my op as I didn't want to know. I think if I knew it was a boy I couldn't then bring myself to use the names again. Stupid I know but that describes a lot of my attitudes to TTC!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Cycle buddies!! awesome! :hugs: Hopefully this cycle things will get back to normal and your LP will lengthen, or is it typically 8 days?


----------



## hilslo

mj2013 said:


> It's normally quite short, around 10 days so can't afford for it to get any shorter!


----------



## 3Minions

DH and I never pick out names until after the gender ultrasound - I'm SO glad this last pregnancy failed before we got to that point. My quad screening had come back positive for an increased risk for downs too, but I think the baby had already passed by that point so I think that's why the numbers were messed up. Anyway,
It's getting VERY hard to name our kids because we need ANOTHER 7 letter 'K' sounding name (C that sounds like K works because we have two of those already). And all their names are unique. No Kennedy or Cameron for us.... The last baby will have to be a 'K' name because that will leave the family even with 3xCs and 3xKs (including DH and I.) I am open to any and all suggestions  DS's name is actually a British surname. So you girls overseas.... Keep your ears open!
It's nice that the further I get from the m/c the more positive I get about the future. Do you guys feel like that too?

My last LP was 11 or 12 days, and it was always 14 days before so hopefully this was just a huge blip Hilslo.


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> Before I get started, I wanted to point out this is comment #400! :happydance:
> 
> I'm working on my good news :winkwink: - I wish I knew when I will ovulate this cycle, but everything is out of whack. And Hayley: I have decided to pick up drinking wine, which I haven't done in _months_ !! Figured it will help me relax. :winkwink:
> 
> MJ, I know you keep getting negatives, but I keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Castaway, your still bleeding? I don't know how it works with the pills, but I heard you can bleed longer than with the suction D&C. I think I had 4 days of spotting, and it stopped. It was very light. I hope the bleeding stops and your body gets back on track with ovulation soon! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: Cuz I think our group needs lots of it! :haha:




mj2013 said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> AF IS HERE!!!! :happydance::happydance: I knew I was out, I just didn't know what was taking her so long! so thank goodness she showed so I can get on with it!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hilslo - :haha: I know what you meant in your post and I know how you feel too :hugs: Cycle #2 after D&C lets go!!!
> 
> Hayley - I'm with you on that get drunk option...then I definitely would be relaxed and not worry about it.....but I think that's the only way for me to take a real relaxed approach :drunk: :haha:
> 
> Calvinzoey - YAYYYY for comment 400! wow time really does fly and our little group is still together moving along :friends:
> 
> Castaway - how long should it last with the pill? is a week for bleeding to stop? I'm ordering some opk cheapies today too.
> 
> 3minions - :hi:
> 
> So I'm hoping we get bfp this cycle and this might sound crazy, even if we don't get it I will still continue to try but if we get it this cycle then babe would be due before Sept 1st, so he/she wouldn't have to wait an entire year to start kindergarten, he/she would get in at 4 years old. The cutoff for kindergarten in turning 4 before sept 1st, anyone born after that has to wait till the following year to get in.....I know....I'm nuts and it really isn't a BIG deal but it would be nice. Just my crazy thought for the day :)

Doctor said up to two weeks for a natural miscarriage. He said usually when the bleeding stops you ovulate. He said b/c I am usually so regular that it should probably happen that way....so I am thinking next weekend or the weekend after that I will ovulate. I bought cheapie sticks so we shall see, really hoping to get an egg! I never had an issue with implantation so I think the only thing will be the determing the due date but I will know my ovulation date, that should help.

I also picked up folic acid. I take a prenatal that has 1000 mg but I am taking an extra 800 to build it back up figured it can't hurt!!

This Friday will be a week, hoping that I am almost through with bleeding aspect of this!


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions, I'm feeling a lot more positive about the future with the MC getting further behind me. I'm getting excited to be pregnant again (but obviously a bit worried too). -- And that's a cute idea with the names. 

DH has a family name that's being passed through generations. He's the 6th. If I have a boy, he'll be the 7th. They all have nicknames instead of their first name too. So my boy name will be nicknamed Calvin (thus where my username came from). The girl, Zoey. :haha: 

:happydance: :haha: More dancing for MJ!

hilslo: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: For you too!!!! <3 And that's an awesome boy's name!! I love Xavier, but my boy's name is set by family. :cry: Benjamin is great too. :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

hilslo said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> It's normally quite short, around 10 days so can't afford for it to get any shorter!
> 
> Mine is typically 11/12 days but it looked like it got longer because it was 14 days this time around. Can you take anything for it?Click to expand...


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - looks like you and Calvinzoey may O around the same time....and possibly 3minions too. It seems to be going quick for you, so continue to hang in there girly :flower:

Calvinzoey - I'm in the same boat as you...if I have a boy it will have to be Ricardo to the follow the generations on my husbands side, so I completely understand. 

3minions - That name idea is very cute! I do feel positive as the time goes by too. If anyone told me almost a year ago I would have to go through a year of TTC and miscarriages to get my rainbow baby then I would've been like well let's get going and get it over with it so I can get what I want! So I'm happy all of that is behind me and it only means I'm closer to my rainbow :winkwink:......we all are!


----------



## 3Minions

MJ and Calvinzoey, we REALLY didn't do it on purpose. But now we're stuck. We can't have super cool names and then throw in a Ralph or something, lol. (not that Ralph is a bad name in case any of you love it, lol.)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - looks like you and Calvinzoey may O around the same time....and possibly 3minions too. It seems to be going quick for you, so continue to hang in there girly :flower:
> 
> Calvinzoey - I'm in the same boat as you...if I have a boy it will have to be Ricardo to the follow the generations on my husbands side, so I completely understand.
> 
> 3minions - That name idea is very cute! I do feel positive as the time goes by too. If anyone told me almost a year ago I would have to go through a year of TTC and miscarriages to get my rainbow baby then I would've been like well let's get going and get it over with it so I can get what I want! So I'm happy all of that is behind me and it only means I'm closer to my rainbow :winkwink:......we all are!

I honestly wish we would have started trying sooner after all we went through....I never, ever thought it would be this difficult to expand our family!


----------



## hayleymarie

How are you Castaway, has your bleeding stopped yet? I hope so :hugs:

I have been checking cm obsessively but I realise this isn't helping me so need to chill out and just go with the flow now!

I think the fact it only took us one cycle to conceive before is playing on my mind a lot as I think we won't be as fortunate this time. But need to keep positive!


----------



## calvinzoey

It took my 3 cycles to conceive the first time. :shrug: This is my 3rd start of a cycle (if you include my D&C as the start of a cycle), so I'm hoping this might be my month. 

I'd probably be checking my cm like a maniac, but my work has got me pooped. I did 16 hours yesterday (3 PM till 7 AM) - plus it's an hours drive to work. Got home around 8:30 this morning, but have to be at work at 7 AM tomorrow morning, so I haven't slept much. I'm too physically exhausted to be obsessive!!! :haha:

I'm thinking positive for you Hayleymarie. I think if you don't conceive this time, it'll be next month for sure. :thumbup: Just a good guess! :hugs:


----------



## calvinzoey

How is everyone doing? 

Castaway: Still bleeding?

Keeping it short because I'm developing a headache. :dohh:


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ladies

Just checking in on everyone :flower::hi:

Castaway I hope the bleeding stops soon, I think by the end of the weekend it might start to taper off or stop.

Wish me luck ladies - I'm running my first 5k obstacle course race in miami tomorrow morning....I'm a little nervous about it but I just hope to cross the finish line lol

CD3 for me today so patiently waiting :coffee:

Hayley - Try not to stress too much, just BD girl :winkwink:


----------



## CastawayBride

MJ best of luck with your marathon!

My bleeding is now only when I wipe, and mostly red then. What I see on the pad is brown blood so I think we are getting to the end of this. I sure hope so. yesterday was an emotionally difficult day for me, it was suppose to be my son's first Halloween. It hit me hard, I was a mess. I am kinda still a mess actually but it is our 2 year anniversary and I don't have the heart to tell my hubby no to a nice dinner he wants to go out to. :cry:
 
I caught the first cycle both times last time and I think that is what has me frightened the MOST. What if I don't catch the first cycle this time? I am going to be completely and utterly gutted. Sigh. I am taking this one step at a time and since I believe I am much more emotional I am not going to have unprotected sex until 4 weeks. Then I will use the cheapie O sticks till I have a proper cycle (or get pregnant! lol). I will then turn on my trusty monitor! 

I really hope we all get our sticky beans soon. Then a Disney World Trip would be lovely for us all. :haha:


----------



## 3Minions

I hope we get our sticky beans soon too. This is my first AF post D&C and I'm on day 10!!!!! It's only been spotting for the last 3 days, and it kinda shows up out of nowhere, and then it's mostly only when I wipe unless we DTD and then it comes back for an hour or two, but wth?! And it's bright red, which is weird. 
Dear Body, 
PLEASE get your act together.
Signed,
ME!!!!!


----------



## calvinzoey

MJ: I have a lot of respect for you doing that!!! I think I would probably opt out of it on the morning of before. -- And oh Miami! Practically where I live! (it's what I tell people because it's close enough :winkwink: Takes me 5 minutes to get to South Miami)

Castaway: Well I'm glad it's slowing down a lot. :hugs: And I'm sorry you had a tough day! :hug: 

Turns out my neighbor (who has a 2 year old) is pregnant. Her due date? February 20th... mine was Feb 28th. :cry: I wonder why she got to keep her pregnancy and I didn't. :shrug: I wish I could move!

3Minions: 10 days? Ugh! I hate how our cycles are all F'd up!!!! :growlmad: Enough is enough. Our bodies need to be normal again. :hissy: --- I hope your af end soon. But this story might help in the mean time. A nurse I work with told me her story. She was in the same boat as you. She would get so tired of the bleeding and want to start doing it - she would just jump in the shower and do it. She actually ended up getting pregnant! So you never know! :winkwink: You still might ovulate soon. 

I don't even know anymore with my cycle. I'm just sorta going with the flow of things, and dtd often. :blush: Problem is, my dh is at work 3 days of the week (and does 16 hour shifts!). Nothing happens those days because there just isn't time! So hopefully I ovulate on his days off!


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> MJ: I have a lot of respect for you doing that!!! I think I would probably opt out of it on the morning of before. -- And oh Miami! Practically where I live! (it's what I tell people because it's close enough :winkwink: Takes me 5 minutes to get to South Miami)
> 
> Castaway: Well I'm glad it's slowing down a lot. :hugs: And I'm sorry you had a tough day! :hug:
> 
> Turns out my neighbor (who has a 2 year old) is pregnant. Her due date? February 20th... mine was Feb 28th. :cry: I wonder why she got to keep her pregnancy and I didn't. :shrug: I wish I could move!
> 
> 3Minions: 10 days? Ugh! I hate how our cycles are all F'd up!!!! :growlmad: Enough is enough. Our bodies need to be normal again. :hissy: --- I hope your af end soon. But this story might help in the mean time. A nurse I work with told me her story. She was in the same boat as you. She would get so tired of the bleeding and want to start doing it - she would just jump in the shower and do it. She actually ended up getting pregnant! So you never know! :winkwink: You still might ovulate soon.
> 
> I don't even know anymore with my cycle. I'm just sorta going with the flow of things, and dtd often. :blush: Problem is, my dh is at work 3 days of the week (and does 16 hour shifts!). Nothing happens those days because there just isn't time! So hopefully I ovulate on his days off!

16 hour days, ouch! What does he do?

I am now with that heavy brown bleed, i probably have a day or two more and it should be gone....just in time for our getaway! Yay! I am going to wait and see when I ovulate and how I feel. I want to give myself a good 4 weeks before we try to catch an egg I think :wacko:


----------



## calvinzoey

He works at a children's shelter - good father training!! :haha: He chose to do 16 on Friday, 8 on Saturday, and 16 on Sunday to get 40 hours in 3 days. I work Saturday morning, and he works the afternoon, so we never see each other Friday - Sunday. -- Except when we sleep, of course lol. 

Oh that's good! :happydance: I'm glad the bleeding seems to be coming to an end. That's a good idea to give yourself the break. I wanted to jump right back into TTC - which I kinda did (I didn't prevent). But I have to admit, if I would have gotten pregnant right after my D&C, it would have been really emotional. I'd probably be waiting to lose it. :shrug: But in the end, it's all a personal decision. :hugs: Do whatever you feel the best doing!

<3


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> He works at a children's shelter - good father training!! :haha: He chose to do 16 on Friday, 8 on Saturday, and 16 on Sunday to get 40 hours in 3 days. I work Saturday morning, and he works the afternoon, so we never see each other Friday - Sunday. -- Except when we sleep, of course lol.
> 
> Oh that's good! :happydance: I'm glad the bleeding seems to be coming to an end. That's a good idea to give yourself the break. I wanted to jump right back into TTC - which I kinda did (I didn't prevent). But I have to admit, if I would have gotten pregnant right after my D&C, it would have been really emotional. I'd probably be waiting to lose it. :shrug: But in the end, it's all a personal decision. :hugs: Do whatever you feel the best doing!
> 
> <3

I am a Social Worker, have done long hours in the field as I did child protection it is a very hard and thankless job! Kudos to hubby!!

See the not trying not preventing really doesn't work we get pregnant if I sneeze funny! :haha: I think when we are away we are going to use condoms (i despise them by the way! lol) and then when I ovulate at the end of the month it is free game. That will give me a few weeks to make sure my lining is ok I am also not sure if the medication is still in my system and that makes me leary.

I have seen that your first couple cycles after a MC/D&C can often lead to twinning. I would LOVE it! :crib::crib:


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies, it's been a long day for me. I ran the race and crossed the finish line very muddy!!! I have a huge bruise on my knee to show for it too lol, that's what I get for crossing a Lake by running on floating boards on the water lol - it was madness!!

Castaway it sounds like it's coming to an end soon!!! A couple more days I think. Sorry you were feeling bummed ((hugs)). I hope you're feeling a bit better now. I have heard about possible twinning too... that would be so awesome. I would love to have twins!!

Calvinzoey your dh has a heck of a schedule there. ... but I know you'll find a way to make it work. If you found a way while on a trip with grandma, then you're unstoppable Lol

3minions - I understand the frustration. FX it ends soon. ..as Calvinzoey said you could possibly still ovulate even with bleeding.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hey ladies, it's been a long day for me. I ran the race and crossed the finish line very muddy!!! I have a huge bruise on my knee to show for it too lol, that's what I get for crossing a Lake by running on floating boards on the water lol - it was madness!!
> 
> Castaway it sounds like it's coming to an end soon!!! A couple more days I think. Sorry you were feeling bummed ((hugs)). I hope you're feeling a bit better now. I have heard about possible twinning too... that would be so awesome. I would love to have twins!!
> 
> Calvinzoey your dh has a heck of a schedule there. ... but I know you'll find a way to make it work. If you found a way while on a trip with grandma, then you're unstoppable Lol
> 
> 3minions - I understand the frustration. FX it ends soon. ..as Calvinzoey said you could possibly still ovulate even with bleeding.

MJ congrats on finishing the race, what an accomplishment!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Thanks Calvinzoey and MJ... I would like to say that things have quit now, but we'll see what the morning holds. DH and I are taking a break this cycle anyway, so hopefully whatever needs to get sorted out does so, and then we'll be good to go for a Christmas BFP 
MJ, all I can think of is the sunshine where you are  We're expecting 15cm/7(ish inches) of snow tonight and tomorrow. It's already coming down pretty good. I'm glad your race went well!
And Castaway, I hope you get your twins


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: That's a difficult, selfless job - from what I have heard. Kudos to you too! 

MJ: Good job on the race! :thumbup: Definitely a smart way to relieve all this TTC stress.

3 Minions: Sounds positive! Maybe the bleeding is over! :thumbup: --- And do you know what I would give to see snow right now? :xmas8: I've lived in South Florida with no seasons since I was 14, and I'm getting close to 26. Personally it's just a better place to vacation than to live. But to each their own! :winkwink: 

Hayley + Hilslo: How are you guys doing?


----------



## Tella

Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. Im looking for some ttc buddies that understand what im going through. However my mc was back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.

Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.

My hcg was down to 0 within a week after d&c. And had a normal cycle immediately afterwards. But since then they have been getting longer again. So im seeing my FS in Dec for femara just to help o along. 

Have you guys looked into ph levels effecting fertility?


----------



## mj2013

3minions - Has the bleeding stopped? I am spotting now, day 6 for me and usually AF is completely gone on for me on day 5. So weird but I guess our bodies are trying to straighten themselves out :wacko:

Hilslo/Hayley - where are you guys? any updates?

Calvinzoey - what day are you now?

Castaway - How are you doing? has the bleeding stopped as yet?

Hi Tella - welcome:flower: Where are you in your cycle now? I've heard lots of good things about femera!! When's your FS appointment?


----------



## Tella

Im CD2 today, my FS said i must come in next cycle for a CD3 scan and then i just want Femara. Ive been on it before so know it works just a question of getting the rest of my body ready for implantation.

My cycles has also been strange since the mc, but the BComplex has helped to get it better quickly


----------



## 3Minions

Mj - I *think* Saturday was the last day. I'm glad to hear other people are screwed up too and that I'm not broken... I hope yours is over soon.
Tella - welcome. And good luck.

Now I'll just wait and see how everyone answer's MJs questions, lol.


----------



## calvinzoey

Welcome Tella! I'm glad you could join us. :hugs: It's also good to know you've had strange cycles since the MC. Mine have been so wacky, I don't even recognize myself. 

I'm on day 12 of this cycle, so should be ovulating soon. But, like I said, my body has been so wacky I have no idea what's going on. :shrug:

3Minions: I'm glad yours seemed to have ended. No bleeding since Saturday? Sounds like good news to me.


----------



## 3Minions

Calvinzoey, I guess I spoke too soon. AAAH. I phoned the health nurse and they said to give it another 72 hours. If it hasn't stopped by then I should go see a doctor. Sigh.


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions: :hug: Oh noes! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Was it red? Or brown? Maybe it's the last horrah. :shrug:


----------



## mj2013

Tella - Does femera thin your lining like clomid does? My dr says if we don't get pg on our own again by the end of the year then he's going to put me on meds. My appt is set for the 1st week of January just in case. I'm not too far ahead of you, I'm cd6. Do you temp or use opk's?

3minions - ((hugs)) I hope it stops soon and straightens out, better for it to straighten out this cycle since you're preventing, so hopefully next cycle will be like clockwork ;)

Calvinzoey - this might be your week! especially since you only had a 25 day cycle last time! Get to work girl! I have my FX for you :)


----------



## 3Minions

It's mostly brown now. Hopefully this is it. 

Mj, me too. Or maybe if this screws me up enough I'll ovulate reaaaaally late. That would be okay too. Anytime after the 17th


----------



## CastawayBride

Still spotting MJ but only when I wipe! Making progress! :thumb up:

I just hope and pray it is done by this weekend. We have a weekend get away and well, its been awhile! :haha:


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Tella - Does femera thin your lining like clomid does? My dr says if we don't get pg on our own again by the end of the year then he's going to put me on meds. My appt is set for the 1st week of January just in case. I'm not too far ahead of you, I'm cd6. Do you temp or use opk's?
> 
> 3minions - ((hugs)) I hope it stops soon and straightens out, better for it to straighten out this cycle since you're preventing, so hopefully next cycle will be like clockwork ;)
> 
> Calvinzoey - this might be your week! especially since you only had a 25 day cycle last time! Get to work girl! I have my FX for you :)

No Femara doesnt thin your lining at all and it has a short half life in your body, it is out of your system within 24hrs from the last pill where as Clomid can linger for a few weeks. Also Femara doesnt increase chances of cervical cancer like Clomid does. Only thing is it is alot more expensive. Here by us a round of Clomid converted costs like $10 and Femara $50-75 depending on the dosage.

I o on my own but so late, only around cd 21 lately which is really annoying and i wonder if its not causing my eggies to go overripe and not great quality. My bfp cycle i o'd on CD18 which i would be happy with if it could just stay there but it has been becoming later and later every cycle.

I dont temp but i use my CBFM to track ovulation. Sometimes use cheapie OPKs just to save the CBFM sticks. I also do acupunture weekly to help with balancing everything. It helped alot after the mc. Hopefully it will help bring my bfp again.



3Minions said:


> It's mostly brown now. Hopefully this is it.
> 
> Mj, me too. Or maybe if this screws me up enough I'll ovulate reaaaaally late. That would be okay too. Anytime after the 17th

Sorry about the bleeding but alteast it is all out. Fx'd you only o after the 17th :hugs:



CastawayBride said:


> Still spotting MJ but only when I wipe! Making progress! :thumb up:
> 
> I just hope and pray it is done by this weekend. We have a weekend get away and well, its been awhile! :haha:

Fx'd the spotting will be gone by then , you must enjoy the weekend away. we also did it and it helped alot.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I usually O late too but since my D&C in August I'm not too sure what's what right now lol. You'll have to let me know about your experience on Femera. FX you'll get your bfp soon.

To the rest of you ladies - :hi::shipw: hang in there! CD7 for me, still waiting on my opk's to come in the mail, hopefully today. Off to the gym....one of the few things that helps me not constantly be thinking about TTC :bodyb::haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Ladies took another pregnancy test and well, its getting lighter! Hoping for it be a negattive by next week! I am thinking I will O as early as this weekend but most likely next week! I usually O around CD 8-10 so I would assume my body will O as soon as it gets a chance! 

I am off from work today and been hustling getting things done around the house. I love days off! :happy dance:

I cleaned the car out, waiting for our heat to be maintenanced and then off to get my car washed/vacuumed. Now to start on the house and then pack! I am so glad to be doing a get away with hubby this weekend!


----------



## 3Minions

Great news Castaway 
We dtd last night and stuff was FINALLY clean so I'm guessing yesterday was the end of the gunk. I'm CD14 right now. My cycles are usually 30-35 days (the post D&C cycle was 36 days) but last cycle was the first time I had ever tracked with OPKs and my LP was 11 days, so maybe I'll ovulate some time in the next 5 days? Maybe? Sitting back to wait for the end of this cycle and the start of the next one.


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Great news Castaway
> We dtd last night and stuff was FINALLY clean so I'm guessing yesterday was the end of the gunk. I'm CD14 right now. My cycles are usually 30-35 days (the post D&C cycle was 36 days) but last cycle was the first time I had ever tracked with OPKs and my LP was 11 days, so maybe I'll ovulate some time in the next 5 days? Maybe? Sitting back to wait for the end of this cycle and the start of the next one.

Are you in your first cycle, after D&C? I am hoping this brown stuff is almost finished. It makes me feel so grimy lol


----------



## hilslo

MJ, my cycle buddy - when do you normally ovulate? I also o later than the normal cd14. It has varied from 19-28 (ignoring first cycles after ectopic and d&c). Maybe we'll o on the same say too!
Tella - does femera bring forward o then? I'm slightly scared to take anything as I don't want to give my body an excuse to screw itself up any more but I'm also worried that late o is causing duff eggs!
It was my 33rd birthday yesterday and it hit me really really hard. I never thought I wouldn't even be pregnant by now. So depressing!!!

Castaway- so glad the tests are getting lighter and fingers crossed the spotting will have disappeared for your weekend away. Enjoy a glass or two of wine and relax - you deserve it!

3minions - O is just around the corner for you now - when are you starting to try again?

Hayley - how are you doing hon? Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, my D&C was on Sept 17. AF started Oct 22? 23? I had a few days of clotting after the D&C but that was about it. I'm hoping this is my body making up for it and I'll be back on track right away. I hope you clear up soon because this stuff is just ick.
Hilslo, we can't ttc until after Nov 17, lol, so if I ovulate before that we have to wait until next month which is fine... And I would also like to see if my LP is usually 11 days like it was last month. That would explain a lot about why I always figured I ovulated late with my pregnancies, lol.


----------



## mj2013

Hilslo - Happy happy belated birthday!!!! :friends::cake: I completely understand, but think positive! you're that much closer to your bfp :winkwink: I tend to O later in my cycle too, usually between cd18-23. The cycle I got pg I O'd cd18 so I think when I O later in my cycle my eggs are probably too old or my lining is already starting to break down. FX we O earlier than later!

3minions - happy to hear you've stopped spotting. I haven't spotted since yesterday so looks like AF is definitely gone and now we wait :coffee: FX you will O later so that you won't be out this cycle. 

Castaway - sounds like you had a busy day! you sound so excited about your trip, hope you have a blast!!!


----------



## calvinzoey

Just a quick post... (not much time on my hands today)

I'm testing in the AM for pregnancy. I thought I was getting sick on Saturday night. I have a post nasal drip, fatigue, shortness of breath, overall weird feeling. I noticed today I feel a bit nauseous. Have no appetite. I figure.. it's worth a check. :shrug: I've heard people who had "period-like bleeding" and ended up pregnant. 

But maybe I'm just kinda sick. 

Hilslo: Happy late birthday!!! :cake:


----------



## niccole

I just had a D&C 5 days ago. I went in for my 10 week check up to find out my Jelly Bean stopped growing at 7w3d. :'( After reading so many posts about people trying again after 1 cycle, my husband and I have decided to do that as well... If only I could stop bleeding now so my regular af can come! It only took us two tries for this past pregnancy, so I'm hoping we'll have fast success again, that lasts this time!


----------



## hayleymarie

Hi everyone! 

Welcome Niccole and Tella, sorry for your loss both of you :hugs:

Hilslo happy belated birthday! Hopefully 33 will be a better year for you!

CalvinZoey... I hope it's a positive how amazing would that be!

Castaway have a great trip you deserve it after the few weeks you've had!

3minions glad to hear you're no longer spotting... hopefully Dec will be your month :flower:

Mj ... hiiiii keep bding to your hearts content you sound as positive as ever!:thumbup:

No news from me I'm cd14 so just doing plenty of bd and hoping for the best!


----------



## 3Minions

Morning girls! 

Tella and Niccole, sorry for your losses.

Hayley, we're totally on the same cycle  Except I hope you get your bfp this month


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies,

Niccole - welcome! sorry for your loss. We have all been through it here. It took me 6 weeks and 1 day before AF showed up again after my d&c. Hopefully you won't have to wait so long. Are you testing out your hcg levels?

Hayley - so happy to hear from you :flower: keep bding, FX you get your bfp this cycle!

Calvinzoey - did you test??? stalking you lol

Hilslo - I don't remember but are you temping or doing opk's?

3minions - :hi:


----------



## calvinzoey

Sorry for your loss, Niccole! Join us! :hugs:

It was negative. I thought it would be, but I've never been sick like this before, so figured it was worth a shot before I start medicating myself with everything possible to make me feel better. :winkwink: Can't risk drugging a baby!

I have a feeling we'll get at least one BFP this month. November Positives! :thumbup:


----------



## niccole

Thanks everyone. Reading all of your posts really is helping me. I feel like a complete basket case right now and so lonely. My husband is a fireman and works a lot of nights at his second job also, so I've been by myself a lot. At least I have a sweet dog who likes to cuddle though! 

mj-I don't really know anything about testing hcg levels or ovulation kits or anything really. This is all so new. We only tried for two months before getting pregnant, and we weren't really doing anything special. But now I'm becoming slightly obsessive and would love to know more about all that stuff.


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey - yes we need to at least 1 bfp this month in the group! You could still get a bfp this month, have you felt any ovulation symptoms?

Niccole - Sorry you're alone hon, but sometimes it's easier alone. With me I rather be alone than have to listen to the comments and sorry's from all my family, up to last week my aunt in canada emailed me how sorry she was to hear....I was like ok ppl trying to move on please stop already......but that was just me, because if I think too much on it then I get all emotional, so I rather not. 
As far as testing out your hcg, a few of us bought internet cheapie hpt's and basically tested until it went negative and then we knew our bodies were about to start over, meaning ovulate and then AF. 
btw - it took us 5 months before we got pg, hoping it won't take so long again but since you got pg so soon you may get lucky very very soon again. Stay positive!


----------



## CastawayBride

niccole said:


> Thanks everyone. Reading all of your posts really is helping me. I feel like a complete basket case right now and so lonely. My husband is a fireman and works a lot of nights at his second job also, so I've been by myself a lot. At least I have a sweet dog who likes to cuddle though!
> 
> mj-I don't really know anything about testing hcg levels or ovulation kits or anything really. This is all so new. We only tried for two months before getting pregnant, and we weren't really doing anything special. But now I'm becoming slightly obsessive and would love to know more about all that stuff.

Hi there...I had a medically managed miscarriage on Oct 25th and we too are planning on trying but we are going to NTNP before my first AF. I would wait one cycle with a D&C though, you were scraped and need to get your lining back. :thumb up:

These cheapies are very good. I have been testing every two days to see the line very slowly going away. If I get pregnant I will be able to see the line getting darker versus lighter :) 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007VT30C8/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I too got pregnant fast, both times on the first cycle. Sadly we have yet to take a child home even though my first pregnancy went until 31 weeks when we lost our son. This pregnancy never progressed into a baby, blighted ovum. We are hoping this time will be our sticky bean to a healthy bubs to take home. Best of luck!


----------



## calvinzoey

MJ: I am feeling the twinging pains on my right side. Confusing enough, I felt it on my left side yesterday! :haha: I've been dtd daily, so hopefully I catch one! 

Niccole: Yeah, I know how it is! I live with my DH, and his mother is the only close relative. My good friends are scattered not around my area. Not too many to share the low periods in when DH is at work. So, I based my work schedule off his, so we have Monday - Wednesday off together. I'm a nurse, and luckily we have very flexible schedules. Mostly I can tell them what I want, and I get it. -- And for the times in which your lonely with no one but your dog, come vent it out on here! :hugs: 

Castaway: I need to get a pack of those! I have one clearblue test left. I'm hoping it'll come out as positive this month and that's all I need. -- Those strips are actually what they use at doctor's offices. I remember in my internship that I used those often. They work well. :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Mj, im also a late O'er and thats why I want to use Femara. Ive used it before and it was 100 better than clomid. Slight side effects but nothing to hectic. Im also worried about egg quality when I o so late, and my bfp cycle i also od on cd18.

Hilslo, yes it stimulates fsh so you O earlier and has no effect on your lining and is out of your system in 24hrs. Far better than Clomid just more expensive. 

3minions, a 11 day lp is not ultimate. Have you considered B6 to lengthen it a bit. Its helped me so for from 12 back to 13 day lp.


----------



## 3Minions

Thanks for your thoughts Tella. I actually bought some B6 and I just started taking it. My OPKs are getting darker now so I think I should O in the next couple days. I think I'll skip the B6 for the rest of the month and see if my LP is any longer this cycle - last cycle was the first one after my D&C so stuff is just out of whack right now. I don't think two days worth will have done anything.
I decided to start charting yesterday (at CD15 or something, lol) because I'm interested to see if I'm ovulating or not. I went to the doctor yesterday because I'm still getting some dark discharge once in a while. AFTER the doctor yesterday I figured out that it's probably CM. Anyway, he gave me a bunch of blood work to have done so I went and did that today. I don't really think he had too much of an idea what to do with me (I just wanted to know if the goop was normal) because he had them check my HCG (which I am 100% positive will be <5) and he gave me a sheet to go have an ultrasound to see if they missed anything.... I've had a period since the D&C and the discharge isn't constant - like I said, I think it's just CM. PLUS the guy didn't know what an OPK was. Whatever. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I'm going to ask about the femera when I go in January if I don't get a bfp before then...but FX the only appointment I'll have in January is a pg appt :winkwink:

Castaway - when do you leave? tomorrow? Have lots of fun you deserve it!

Calvinzoey - :happydance: sounds like you're having O signs to me. FX crossed for you.

3minions - that last line made me nervous....your Dr didn't know what an opk was??? girrrl say it ain't so! and that I got it all confused lol


----------



## 3Minions

Mj, don't worry too much. It was the just walk in, lol. Dude was pretty clueless overall. :)


----------



## niccole

calvinzoey: You are so sweet! Thank you :) 


castaway: My heart just breaks for you. I can't imagine carrying my baby that long to have something go wrong. I am terrified of being pregnant again, but I know I won't get a baby without trying. NTNP before the first AF sounds like a good plan! Can't wait to hear about you BFP! Then I will have some hope too! 

I went to the dr today to check up on the infection. My CBC came back looking good, so the infection from the D&C is almost gone!! :thumbup: But she did say that I have endometriosis which is what is causing all the pain. Anyone else have this? I was too out of it (and hungry!) after all the testing today to even ask what that meant today.


----------



## calvinzoey

Actually, Niccole.. my mother has it. And my aunt. I have signs of it, but it's hard to diagnose without exploratory surgery. It can cause infertility -- not miscarriages though, not that I can remember. I have periods so rough that I cannot do anything. I get sick and throw up from pain, sometimes.


----------



## niccole

Yes! I always have too. My periods seem to be so much worse than others. My DH knows just to get the heating pad and meds if he comes home and I'm curled up crying! Hoping my hormones get back to normal soon so the pain can go away! I finally stopped bleeding completely, so it shouldn't be too much longer! Ready for AF now :)


----------



## mj2013

Yayyy Niccole - FX AF will come for you soon! but at least the bleeding has stopped. 

Calvinzoey - how's it going? do you think you O'd yet? are you in the tww?


----------



## calvinzoey

DH's mother tells me and him that I'm overreacting and I just have no pain tolerance. :growlmad: And DH listens to her about everything - call it the only troubling area I have in this relationship. :haha: He plays it good, and lets me relax and take it easy, and he brings me everything I need. He's good like that, but I think he has doubts about how bad the pain is. 

My AF before my pregnancy was _terrible._ I remember it hit me out of the blue, and I got dizzy, cold sweats, nauseous, and was in extreme pain. I couldn't walk. I tried to get into the shower because sometimes the heat helps, but it didn't. I had already taken two Ibprofen, with no luck. That pain was nearly the worst pain I have ever experienced. Sometimes I wonder if I was having a MC though. :shrug: No way of knowing now.

MJ: Last nigh and today, the pinching was at it's peak. Haven't felt it since this morning, so I'm sure I ovulated. What getting me is I've been so bloated for 3 days now, with no explanation. I remember my last tww, I started getting bloated midway through, but this seems a bit early.

I have a feeling it's my month though. 

If it is, I hope some of you other girls will join me!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey - I used to have AF's like that before I had DD, after DD they got much lighter.....but I know the feeling of being hit my cold sweats, pain, wanting to throw up and the whole 9 yards....your dh's mom has probably never experienced anything like it and so cannot relate!

OMG!!! I'm glad you're so positive! I hope it's your month too...I have my FX crossed for you. What cd are you now? I am cd12 so I should O in about a week but hoping it will be sooner :)


----------



## calvinzoey

Always good to know I'm now the only one who experienced such pain. And also good to know that it got better!

I'm cd18, so I'm sure I ovulated a few days ago. I feel like I did - I have very sensitive nipples... which happened last month after I ovulated. :blush: So it's wait and see if implantation happens! :happydance:

- You and me broke off our very alike schedules! My af's have gotten shorter, so I think I ovulated around 14-15 days. Fx for you too!!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

HI ladies!! :hi:

Back from our weekend get away and we had a blast! It was nice to relax with my husband, I did not realize how much we needed it. A miscarriage can take such an emotional toll.

i actually thought about it and told my husband at this point I would be OK not trying again and just not having children. I am feeling emotionally and physically spent. This was NOT met well....my husband has agreed one more try, that is it. I cannot keep getting pregnant, it is just physically exhausting. The loss of son was just too much....

My doctor has agreed, and we are now pondering, putting two fertilized eggs in so I can have ONE pregnancy. This will then allow the doctor to tie my tubes at delivery as we can opt for a C section and have that done. I am thinking of going this route....I dread pregnancy now as I don't trust it. :cry: It has brought so much heartache and I want to have our baby home with us....sigh.

We are taking a break at the moment as it looks like we are going to take a last minute cruise out of Miami!! I found a deal for 189/pp for 4 nights! It is in January so for now my husband is pulling out. We tried Condoms but I felt like it was dragging inside, made me sore?? I was like forget that crap,just pull out lol So I suppose we may try next month....The cruise leaves January 6th so that would leave enough space that would be like 4/5 weeks which is fine. I also have a test at work they have not given me the date for yet, that I cannot miss :growl mad:. That is aggravating as I want to book this trip! lol

I hope you are all doing well....I was 2 weeks on Friday post miscarriage and today I had some period like cramping. Hoping it was O and my period will be here in two weeks, that would be about 4 weeks post miscarriage...

Fingers crossed for some BFP for you ladies!!!


----------



## niccole

FX for all of you!

I just left the doctor with news that just has me confused. I have a fibroid that has grown and started pressing down on my uterine lining and possibly a pollup that is right beside the fibroid. The dr says it could be where the placenta was and the fibroid could have gotten in the way of the baby's growth. I go back in 4 weeks for a checkup and to see if I've had an AF. If so, the next week they will go in with a camera to look at everything and decide about operating. An operation means only c-section in the future, but that's probably the best option. No trying until after all of this passes. MY CT scan from Thurs. also showed cysts on my ovaries that have ruptured now and swollen lymph nodes in my pelvic area. Feeling like I can't win.


----------



## mj2013

Hi Castaway - So happy to hear you had such a good time with DH! The cruise will be awesome too, I've doe quite a few with my DH and we love them. So does this mean you won't be trying until after the cruise in January?

Awww Niccole :hugs:if you have to wait 4 weeks for your next appt that means you have to put TTC on hold till January? is that right? :hugs::hugs: it's going to be ok, hopefully some of it goes away. After my d&c my Dr found a cyst on my ovary, he said I may have to operate to get rid of it but he rather I get pg first and hopefully it doesn't grow rapidly. If I don't get pg by January I have to go in and do an u/s to see how big it is. If it's grown a lot I will have to get it cut off but if not then he'll give me meds to assist with getting pg as he knows that's what I ultimately want. I know it's always something else, but try to keep positive and also research some natural supplements you could take in this 4 week period that would decrease or help with what's going on right now. We're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hi Castaway - So happy to hear you had such a good time with DH! The cruise will be awesome too, I've doe quite a few with my DH and we love them. So does this mean you won't be trying until after the cruise in January?
> 
> Awww Niccole :hugs:if you have to wait 4 weeks for your next appt that means you have to put TTC on hold till January? is that right? :hugs::hugs: it's going to be ok, hopefully some of it goes away. After my d&c my Dr found a cyst on my ovary, he said I may have to operate to get rid of it but he rather I get pg first and hopefully it doesn't grow rapidly. If I don't get pg by January I have to go in and do an u/s to see how big it is. If it's grown a lot I will have to get it cut off but if not then he'll give me meds to assist with getting pg as he knows that's what I ultimately want. I know it's always something else, but try to keep positive and also research some natural supplements you could take in this 4 week period that would decrease or help with what's going on right now. We're here for you! :hugs:

TO be honest MJ with our son in heaven and this failed pregnancy I was quite ready to throw in the towel. My doctor said to wait till I cycle and then he will prescribe birth control if I want it. I just don't want to be pregnant, if I do get pregnant I will avoid thinking about it and will go to the doctor just to make sure I am progressing. It is so sad but the joy of pregnancy is not there anymore for me. My husband is distraught and asked for one more try so I will be doing just that, one more try. I try to think positively but then feel like Why? I just feel like nothing I am doing is working and don't want this to consume my life anymore...


----------



## calvinzoey

*Castaway: * I'm sorry things have been so rough for you. I've only lost one pregnancy, and it was 11 1/2 weeks, not as far along as yours was. That being said, I can't imagine what it would feel like to be in that situation. I was wondering though, what if you just shrugged off all the stress of worrying about TTC. Just have sex, no supplements, no charting, no paying attention to anything? That way, either you get pregnant, or you don't. Just don't think about it. -- And then I understand that being pregnant is hard emotionally... so if you do, just try not to think about it. :shrug: 

A couple stories, to help you or anyone else:

Hairdresser: My hairdresser I go to occationally had 15 miscarriages before she finally had her baby. Some of them, of course, were chemicals. Some where blighted ovum's. Some stopped growing. Most were before 10 weeks along. She told me that she "gave up", and would just have fun without stressing about it - but did go into a big period of depression. She now has a 23 year old girl, her one and only baby. She stopped "having fun" after that, and started preventing.

German Family Friend: She always acting like she never wanted kids and hated them. Currently in her 40's, it turns out she TTC and gave up because she never was able to. Then she told herself and everyone else that she doesn't want to have them. She got pregnant recently, had a MC. Then got pregnant soon after again and had her baby. 

So I know it's rough, but there is positive stories out there. It might be grim now, but there still is that silver lining. :hugs: Of course, do whatever you feel like you emotionally can do.


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> *Castaway: * I'm sorry things have been so rough for you. I've only lost one pregnancy, and it was 11 1/2 weeks, not as far along as yours was. That being said, I can't imagine what it would feel like to be in that situation. I was wondering though, what if you just shrugged off all the stress of worrying about TTC. Just have sex, no supplements, no charting, no paying attention to anything? That way, either you get pregnant, or you don't. Just don't think about it. -- And then I understand that being pregnant is hard emotionally... so if you do, just try not to think about it. :shrug:
> 
> A couple stories, to help you or anyone else:
> 
> Hairdresser: My hairdresser I go to occationally had 15 miscarriages before she finally had her baby. Some of them, of course, were chemicals. Some where blighted ovum's. Some stopped growing. Most were before 10 weeks along. She told me that she "gave up", and would just have fun without stressing about it - but did go into a big period of depression. She now has a 23 year old girl, her one and only baby. She stopped "having fun" after that, and started preventing.
> 
> German Family Friend: She always acting like she never wanted kids and hated them. Currently in her 40's, it turns out she TTC and gave up because she never was able to. Then she told herself and everyone else that she doesn't want to have them. She got pregnant recently, had a MC. Then got pregnant soon after again and had her baby.
> 
> So I know it's rough, but there is positive stories out there. It might be grim now, but there still is that silver lining. :hugs: Of course, do whatever you feel like you emotionally can do.

I have never stressed over getting pregnant, both times first month we fell pregnant. I believe it was b/c the monitor told me when I would ovulate so we knew about when we did it. I just don't want to be pregnant. I have been there, done that and really don't want to do it again. Sigh. Its going to be tough but my husband is begging for one more try....


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, why don't you give your heart some time to heal? It will never be whole, but as more time passes it might hurt just a teensy bit less. And when it stops hurting so very much, then give it a go?


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Castaway, why don't you give your heart some time to heal? It will never be whole, but as more time passes it might hurt just a teensy bit less. And when it stops hurting so very much, then give it a go?

Not sure, I wish we could afford surogacy to be honest. The only way I see it working is if I can have two eggs done then one pregnancy and can opt for a c section, and tubes tied. Just over the whole pregnancy thing...sadly. Just too much I guess. My husband agrees though, we will not discuss it at all in the first tri. I will just go for my appts. Just get through it. One more shot then he agrees we can stop.....


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - I'm going to take your DH's side on this one! :blush: 1 more try...I'm cheering you guys on. I know it must be hard, but I do believe that you will get your rainbow baby with no issues. I say give yourself 1 cycle just to relax and recharge and give hubby one more shot. I know deep down you want this baby (and based on what you said, so does hubby), you just don't want to go through the worry and the pain again....and that's understandable, but then you might wonder in the future what if? what if I did have a successful pg the 3rd time around? Ultimately it's your decision but I think you have 1 more attempt in you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :winkwink:


----------



## calvinzoey

I think MJ and 3minions make good points. None of us feel exactly how you feel, that's impossible. But we've all been through the excitement to have a baby. It may be emotionally crazy to imagine choosing to get pregnant again. But it _will_ get easier. That's how life works. :shrug: And I have a feeling that when it does, the thought may creep back into your head. So give yourself the time. Go have fun living, without the pregnancy. But don't rule yourself out for good. Just say, "I'm not ready _yet_". Regret is a terrible feeling. If you want a child once, you will again. Don't regret ruling yourself out for good.


----------



## 3Minions

Temps went up for a second day in a row - I'll bet they will tomorrow too. So I'm ovulating. Yay!  Now c'mon AF! 10-12 more days. I don't think I've ever been so excited, lol. And then a 40+ week vacation, right?


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> Temps went up for a second day in a row - I'll bet they will tomorrow too. So I'm ovulating. Yay!  Now c'mon AF! 10-12 more days. I don't think I've ever been so excited, lol. And then a 40+ week vacation, right?

Woo hoo! :happydance: Soon AF will be here and then you can get back to TTC!!! 

I'm still waiting on my opk's to go positive :coffee: but I'm hanging in there too :winkwink:


----------



## 3Minions

MJ, that should be soon, right? I need a cycle buddy!


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> MJ, that should be soon, right? I need a cycle buddy!

I tend to O late between cd19-22, but the time I got my bfp I O'd on the 16th or the 18th (one of those 2 days), so I really hope it happens sooner than later as I think I have a better chance when I O sooner :winkwink:


----------



## 3Minions

I dunno about the better chance MJ  I think it's all about catching the egg. My 3 kids are from a 60 day cycle, a 40 day cycle, and 33 day-ish cycle. Looks like I'm down to 33 days-ish again and I'm pretty sure I ovulated at some point between CD19 and CD20.  GL either way


----------



## niccole

MJ, Yes, that means we have to put it off until at least January. We get to decide in 5 weeks whether or not to remove the fibroid with surgery or to try ttc again and hope the egg sticks farther away from the fibroid which sounds way too risky to me. I'm almost positive we will opt for removal, so then I would have to wait to heal from that too. So much for another baby by Christmas! :'( But it will all work out I guess. Trying not to get too down. The dr called today and my hcg level was 167, so I go back next Monday to see if it will have gone down by then. She wants me to have had af before my next visit. Not looking likely..

Castaway: Keep your head up. Give yourself time to heal emotionally. You'll get your baby when the timing is right. I know that's so hard to hear and understand, and I'm tired of people telling me the same thing, but it's true. Our hearts our hurting so badly right now that it's hard to believe or see any good. It just takes time. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## 3Minions

Niccole, it sucks that you have to wait but you should be able to find a lot of relief after the surgery knowing that everything is pristine.


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies! I'm Leah! 
We've had a hard year and have decided to really start TTC. I just had a d&e on October 15. I was out on Provera a week later to stop bleedin and induce a period but that still hasn't happened. My levels as of last week were 14 so I'm hoping I can/have/will O! Anyone else going through this??


----------



## mj2013

3minions - you give me so much hope :flower: I was just thinking my egg was too old after a certain point :haha:

Niccole - :hugs: I think if I was in your shoes I would probably opt to cut out the fibroid as well. It may delay TTC for a little while but at least you would have less to worry about....but of course it's up to you. I'm all about TTC at any time, take it from someone who will need to have her cyst cut off but hoping to get pg before then :haha: Glad to hear your hcg level is low though, maybe a week or 2 you'll be back to 0 and then you'll O!

Hey Leah- :hi: I had my d&c back in august but it took 6 weeks for AF to arrive for me. I think my hcg was completely gone after 4 weeks and then it took time to O and then for AF to finally show! You sound like you're soooooo close, you should probably O soon and get AF in about 2 weeks or less!!!:happydance: Hang in there :winkwink:


----------



## 3Minions

Hi Leah! Sounds like you're pretty close to being in the clear as far as your hcg levels are concerned. I know it seems like forever. I had a D&C so I'm not much help otherwise 

MJ, I'm pretty sure that the follicles (or whatever) shoot out an egg when it's mature - our bodies just take their sweet time getting there.


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Tella - I'm going to ask about the femera when I go in January if I don't get a bfp before then...but FX the only appointment I'll have in January is a pg appt :winkwink:
> 
> Castaway - when do you leave? tomorrow? Have lots of fun you deserve it!
> 
> Calvinzoey - :happydance: sounds like you're having O signs to me. FX crossed for you.
> 
> 3minions - that last line made me nervous....your Dr didn't know what an opk was??? girrrl say it ain't so! and that I got it all confused lol

I truely hope neither of us need that doc appointment for drugs but rather for a scan to look at or forever beans.



calvinzoey said:


> Actually, Niccole.. my mother has it. And my aunt. I have signs of it, but it's hard to diagnose without exploratory surgery. It can cause infertility -- not miscarriages though, not that I can remember. I have periods so rough that I cannot do anything. I get sick and throw up from pain, sometimes.

Im assuming you talking about Endo? If so, i also had and they could only see it during my Lap for ovarian drilling. I also had insane sore periods where i would miss school and eventually work due to it. But since the Lap it is all a thing of the past. Yes it is sore but its like a pressure pain now, no longer that excrusiating pain like before. I can even go without taking painkillers now. where in the past i used to drink 30 pills in the 4day period. :wacko:

A Lap is really not hectic, it has a 3-4day recovery time and worth it to remove Endo and prevent any futher damages. As it can cause a cyst over your ovaries which inhibits O and block tubes as well.



niccole said:


> FX for all of you!
> 
> I just left the doctor with news that just has me confused. I have a fibroid that has grown and started pressing down on my uterine lining and possibly a pollup that is right beside the fibroid. The dr says it could be where the placenta was and the fibroid could have gotten in the way of the baby's growth. I go back in 4 weeks for a checkup and to see if I've had an AF. If so, the next week they will go in with a camera to look at everything and decide about operating. An operation means only c-section in the future, but that's probably the best option. No trying until after all of this passes. MY CT scan from Thurs. also showed cysts on my ovaries that have ruptured now and swollen lymph nodes in my pelvic area. Feeling like I can't win.

Sorry to hear about the fibroid, i went for a Hysteroscopy in Jan to make sure everything was clean and no growths. However if there was anything then they can remove it immediately which is great. And i believe it most probably contributed to my bfp in April as they say it makes you more fertile. If No bfp by Feb, im gonna ask my FS to do another one especially after the mc.

Keep faith, you just need to get your body in tip top condition and you will get that forever bean!!! If i may ask, why do you have to do a Csection? surely they can remove the cysts with a LAP?



CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Castaway - So happy to hear you had such a good time with DH! The cruise will be awesome too, I've doe quite a few with my DH and we love them. So does this mean you won't be trying until after the cruise in January?
> 
> Awww Niccole :hugs:if you have to wait 4 weeks for your next appt that means you have to put TTC on hold till January? is that right? :hugs::hugs: it's going to be ok, hopefully some of it goes away. After my d&c my Dr found a cyst on my ovary, he said I may have to operate to get rid of it but he rather I get pg first and hopefully it doesn't grow rapidly. If I don't get pg by January I have to go in and do an u/s to see how big it is. If it's grown a lot I will have to get it cut off but if not then he'll give me meds to assist with getting pg as he knows that's what I ultimately want. I know it's always something else, but try to keep positive and also research some natural supplements you could take in this 4 week period that would decrease or help with what's going on right now. We're here for you! :hugs:
> 
> TO be honest MJ with our son in heaven and this failed pregnancy I was quite ready to throw in the towel. My doctor said to wait till I cycle and then he will prescribe birth control if I want it. I just don't want to be pregnant, if I do get pregnant I will avoid thinking about it and will go to the doctor just to make sure I am progressing. It is so sad but the joy of pregnancy is not there anymore for me. My husband is distraught and asked for one more try so I will be doing just that, one more try. I try to think positively but then feel like Why? I just feel like nothing I am doing is working and don't want this to consume my life anymore...Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I also only know a similiar pain but i do belief you need time to heal. Maybe a longer break from TTC is in good idea. I can honestly say i only feel 100% ready to TTC now and that is 6months after my MC. Thinking about you and pray for strength for you.



3Minions said:


> Temps went up for a second day in a row - I'll bet they will tomorrow too. So I'm ovulating. Yay!  Now c'mon AF! 10-12 more days. I don't think I've ever been so excited, lol. And then a 40+ week vacation, right?

That 40+week vacation sounds awesome, fxd you qualify for it :winkwink:



mj2013 said:


> 3Minions said:
> 
> 
> MJ, that should be soon, right? I need a cycle buddy!
> 
> I tend to O late between cd19-22, but the time I got my bfp I O'd on the 16th or the 18th (one of those 2 days), so I really hope it happens sooner than later as I think I have a better chance when I O sooner :winkwink:Click to expand...

These late Oing is annoying, wish it could just get sooner. Im the same as you and also had a bfp on cd18 O, hope we can get there again!



LeahLou said:


> Hey ladies! I'm Leah!
> We've had a hard year and have decided to really start TTC. I just had a d&e on October 15. I was out on Provera a week later to stop bleedin and induce a period but that still hasn't happened. My levels as of last week were 14 so I'm hoping I can/have/will O! Anyone else going through this??

Sorry for your loss, i didnt have any bleeding nor AF till 5 weeks after D&C. Fxd your body starts sorting itselfd out quickly and that you can start the healing process and get a forever bean soon!!!

AFM > Just waiting for fertile period to come closer now. CD11 so minimum 8days till O and max 10days :nope: its annoying. I cant wait to start with Femara to start Oing sooner.


----------



## calvinzoey

Tella: Yeah, talking about endo. It's not actually been a big bother too me. My periods can be painful, but normally only for 2 days. The first day is the worst, and I take ibprofen like crazy. Doesn't help a lot, but I get through it.

Leah: Hi! And welcome! :happydance: I had my D&C in August, AF 6 weeks 1 day after. My cycle has been messed up since, but :shrug: it's as expected I guess.

So I think I'm feeling the implantation. I'm having a pinching feeling in my low abdomen I haven't felt since last time I found out I was pregnant. It gets a little strong though. It's not on the sides, right in the low, middle - maybe 4-5 inches below my belly button. Sounds positive?


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey - OMG!! :happydance: I'm getting excited for you! When will you test?

UPDATE FOR ME: My opk's are now positive, I'm surging!!! :happydance::happydance: this is so not the norm for me because I am cd15 today, it's way earlier than expected but I am excited. FX I catch the egg :)


----------



## 3Minions

YAY MJ!!!! FX for you!


----------



## calvinzoey

I'm excited for you too, MJ! :happydance: Get to the :sex: !!! 

I'm not sure when I'll test. Last month my cycle was 25 days (strangely short, as you know). 25 days for this cycle lands on Saturday. So I'm going to at least wait till then. I might push it a bit more. I only have one test. :shrug: And I don't want to have to make more purchases if I mistakenly test too early.


----------



## Tella

calvinzoey said:


> Tella: Yeah, talking about endo. It's not actually been a big bother too me. My periods can be painful, but normally only for 2 days. The first day is the worst, and I take ibprofen like crazy. Doesn't help a lot, but I get through it.
> 
> Leah: Hi! And welcome! :happydance: I had my D&C in August, AF 6 weeks 1 day after. My cycle has been messed up since, but :shrug: it's as expected I guess.
> 
> So I think I'm feeling the implantation. I'm having a pinching feeling in my low abdomen I haven't felt since last time I found out I was pregnant. It gets a little strong though. It's not on the sides, right in the low, middle - maybe 4-5 inches below my belly button. Sounds positive?

Keeping everything crossed that it is a super strong bean that is implanting for the long run!!!!



mj2013 said:


> Calvinzoey - OMG!! :happydance: I'm getting excited for you! When will you test?
> 
> UPDATE FOR ME: My opk's are now positive, I'm surging!!! :happydance::happydance: this is so not the norm for me because I am cd15 today, it's way earlier than expected but I am excited. FX I catch the egg :)

Thats awesome that you oing earlier!!! Fx this is your magic bean, have lots and lots of :sex:



calvinzoey said:


> I'm excited for you too, MJ! :happydance: Get to the :sex: !!!
> 
> I'm not sure when I'll test. Last month my cycle was 25 days (strangely short, as you know). 25 days for this cycle lands on Saturday. So I'm going to at least wait till then. I might push it a bit more. I only have one test. :shrug: And I don't want to have to make more purchases if I mistakenly test too early.

You so disciplined, with those signs i would test earlier. Waiting for the great news!!!


----------



## mj2013

What's the latest with everyone? 

Calvinzoey - I wouldn't be able to wait lol, but I'm so going to be stalking you after tomorrow to see if you tested ;)

My temp went up a bit today so I think I may have O'd yesterday but not sure. We've been bding everyday this week, think tomorrow will be the last day though. So FX we do catch the egg.


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> What's the latest with everyone?
> 
> Calvinzoey - I wouldn't be able to wait lol, but I'm so going to be stalking you after tomorrow to see if you tested ;)
> 
> My temp went up a bit today so I think I may have O'd yesterday but not sure. We've been bding everyday this week, think tomorrow will be the last day though. So FX we do catch the egg.

Awesome, that is some decent BDing you got in! Do you get any AM Bd in? If not you must try they say the spermies are at their strongest then.

AFM > Just waiting for O which will only be sometime next week, so just gyming hard and hoping everything im doing is helping preparing a good place for a bean to want to implant.


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> What's the latest with everyone?
> 
> Calvinzoey - I wouldn't be able to wait lol, but I'm so going to be stalking you after tomorrow to see if you tested ;)
> 
> My temp went up a bit today so I think I may have O'd yesterday but not sure. We've been bding everyday this week, think tomorrow will be the last day though. So FX we do catch the egg.
> 
> Awesome, that is some decent BDing you got in! Do you get any AM Bd in? If not you must try they say the spermies are at their strongest then.
> 
> AFM > Just waiting for O which will only be sometime next week, so just gyming hard and hoping everything im doing is helping preparing a good place for a bean to want to implant.Click to expand...


Hey Tella

I actually am only getting BD in the morning lol, DH has some long days this week so usually in the evenings he is too tired, so it's always 1st thing in the morning. I didn't know the spermies were stronger in the morning, but that's good news for me!! :winkwink::thumbup:

I'm so jealous of your gyming! I do a bootcamp/crossfit everyday but I decided to go light this week, I'm just nervous about it affecting me even though there is nothing that says not to exercise. I went monday, tuesday and wednesday but when I started to surge I didn't go yesterday and I don't plan to go back till monday. It kills me to not go! I have a spin bike at home so I did workout moderately on it yesterday and will again until I get back to bootcamp monday. I'm even nervous about working out too hard in the tww :nope: but I miss my workouts sigh


----------



## Tella

Heavy workouts is definitely not recommended in the tww. It can effect implantation from dpo5 its advised to only do light running and no tummy excersises. Yoga is great in tww. At the moment we training for an obstacle race at the end of the month but after that im gonna chill out and just stay active but nothing as hectic as we doing now.

The general rule of thumb is your heart rate mustn't go more than twice your standard heartrate.

My bfp was of only 2 am bds in my fertile week.


----------



## mj2013

That's awesome! How long is the race? I did one in Miami about 2 weeks ago, mine was a 5k with 25 obstacles. It was really fun but tough!

Sigh, I need to go light for the tww too? I guess it's better to do so and be on the safe side. I'll have to figure out what I'll do for next week. I lost 6lbs last month and was hoping to lose 5 more this month. I work out 6 to 7 days a week. ... I'm just addicted to it so it's going to be rough!


----------



## 3Minions

I'm just waiting for AF.... I figure next weekend.


----------



## hayleymarie

Hey everyone! :flower:

Not much update from me, I did plenty of BDing last week but not sure if I ov or not, I'm not using OPK's as I pee about 1000 times a day so I wouldn't trust that the results would be correct!

CalvinZoey I hope it's a BFP for you!


----------



## calvinzoey

Update: My symptoms look good! I feel pregnant (again), my boobs are sore all around, and sensitive nipples. I pee a lot, but that's not unusual normally. :haha: Just like you Hayley! I get a mixture between period-like cramping, and pinching feelings. Oh, and I had a dream last night that I pee'd on a test strip and it came out positive! I get a lot of pregnancy dreams since I decided I want to be pregnant. But this is only the second time I had a "pee on a stick, BFP" dream. Last time was right before I found out I was pregnant. :shrug: 

Tomorrow is day 25 of my normally 35-day-but-currently-fucked-up-cycle. Fx for me! 

And Fx for all of you! 

Sounds like a lot of TTW's starting. :thumbup: I feel like it's going to be a great November.


----------



## 3Minions

I'm so excited for all you guys this month! I just found out from my best friend growing up that she's 9w. It's the first person I've been happy is pregnant since my m/c. She lost her little brother 10 years ago to cancer and she's had a rough time since then. She's going to thrive with that little bit of light in her life. 
Here's to BFPs for the rest of us in 2013! Let's leave a crappy year with something super awesome.


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey- I'm so excited for you! Are you going to test on Sunday? Fx for bfp's 

Hayley- when are you testing?


----------



## calvinzoey

I'm scared to test!!! :dohh: What if I test too early and get a negative? I'll get all disappointed and lose hope. I don't want that to happen. So I'm procrastinating. :shrug:


----------



## Tella

Mj, thats awesome. Ours is 6.5km with 15 obstacles but it's offroad so lots of mud and dirt lol

Calvin, I have everything crossed for you. Did you track ovulation? 

3minions :hugs: great news about your friend.

hayley, fxd you have od and caught the eggy!!


----------



## mj2013

I think I might be out this cycle. No temp spike yet and today was the last planned bd day. ... plus we've been at it all week and I'm tired lol. So I think we might miss the egg sigh


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry MJ. But stranger things have happened! I'll continue to keep everything crossed for you until AF shows. And then I'll cross everything again


----------



## 3Minions

Out of curiosity, how many cycles has everyone had since their most recent m/c or D&C? I'm currently waiting for my second AF to show.


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi ladies I have been stalking this page and I have my fingers crossed for Calvin, any updates? I hope this is your month hon.

I have my appt scheduled for hubby and I to talk to the doc about IUI next week. My husband wants to try again so I will do it for him....Doc is going to talk about the pros/cons then give us the referral for the specialist appt. Thank goodness it is all covered by insurance! I got a positive OPK today and EWCM....my husband was like, "Well lets not waste it". So yeah, we may not make it to IUI but hey, I am still going to try to get hubby to the appt! lol


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> Out of curiosity, how many cycles has everyone had since their most recent m/c or D&C? I'm currently waiting for my second AF to show.

3minions - this is my second cycle since my D&C Aug 15th.


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> Hi ladies I have been stalking this page and I have my fingers crossed for Calvin, any updates? I hope this is your month hon.
> 
> I have my appt scheduled for hubby and I to talk to the doc about IUI next week. My husband wants to try again so I will do it for him....Doc is going to talk about the pros/cons then give us the referral for the specialist appt. Thank goodness it is all covered by insurance! I got a positive OPK today and EWCM....my husband was like, "Well lets not waste it". So yeah, we may not make it to IUI but hey, I am still going to try to get hubby to the appt! lol

OMG OMG!!! Castaway :hugs: I was thinking about you just this morning and wondering if you were ok. I'm so happy you and DH are going to try again. FX for you! :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I have been stalking this page and I have my fingers crossed for Calvin, any updates? I hope this is your month hon.
> 
> I have my appt scheduled for hubby and I to talk to the doc about IUI next week. My husband wants to try again so I will do it for him....Doc is going to talk about the pros/cons then give us the referral for the specialist appt. Thank goodness it is all covered by insurance! I got a positive OPK today and EWCM....my husband was like, "Well lets not waste it". So yeah, we may not make it to IUI but hey, I am still going to try to get hubby to the appt! lol
> 
> OMG OMG!!! Castaway :hugs: I was thinking about you just this morning and wondering if you were ok. I'm so happy you and DH are going to try again. FX for you! :flower:Click to expand...

Hanging in by a SMALLISH thread lol All I can do is "just keep swimming" I tell myself. I have had not one, not two, nor three but FIVE friends announce their pregnancies this week on Facebook. I am happy for them but it kills me a little bit inside. On top of not wanting to go through it all again but wanting the end result. Sigh. My husband just keeps telling me we will have "our day". I sure hope so....:nope:

I am just so happy to go back to "normal" and ovulating was a huge question. Even if I don't have an egg for some reason just knowing my body is trying is a huge relief. At least my body has not given up. :haha:


----------



## calvinzoey

3Minions: I'm in the same boat as MJ. Second cycle since D&C on August 15th! :haha:

Castaway: Spider webs are small threads, but very strong! :haha: I'm going to imagine you hanging on to that. :thumbup: Hang in there. :finger: Those Facebook pregnancies! And all the others too - even if I become one. Everyone has their own journey to their rainbow baby. They day you have a child, you'll be able to tell them how hard you worked for him/her. How important he/she is to you. :hugs: 

MJ: I hope this is your month too! :sad2: Don't give up hope! 

Tella: I don't track anything, really... except when my af comes, and when it's over - and symptoms too. I think I know when I ovulated - from symptoms... but I stupidly didn't mark it down. It was roughly 1 - 1 1/2 weeks ago? I know I ovulated already - so I'm in my ttw. Just not sure how long I've been _in_ the wait! 

My boobs are still very sore. After that sharp pinching in my low abdomen, haven't felt too much more. Maybe mild cramping the next day or two. Now just sore boobs and urinating a lot (but, as I said... that's kinda normal for me). Not much else to go one. We'll see. Still holding off and testing for fear of being too early. I'd test if my symptoms were clearly pointing out pregnancy, but I'm still in the in between stage. :shrug:


----------



## LeahLou

3minions: I am still waiting on my first AF since my D&E on Oct 15 :coffee: 

I am having horrible pg symptoms and am sure it's my mind messing with me. Took a test this morning and it's inconclusive.. I see something, but I think it's just because I want to. :( Think I O'd last Thursday so I'd be 10 dpo.. Didn't get a positive until 12, so I guess I'll be patient...


----------



## calvinzoey

Leah: My first afk after my D&C I had some _crazy_ pregnancy symptoms. It's like that all returned with a vengeance! Not to rule our your pregnancy possibility. :thumbup: You never know!


----------



## mj2013

Castaway- hang in there girl. I know the feeling with ppl announcing pregnancies. 2 of my friends announced this week but whatever! Won't let it get me down, just have to focus on me and my journey and you should do the same!

Calvinzoey- when are you testing? I can't freaking wait!!! Fx for you. 

I had a temp spike today. I was messing with FF and if my temp is high tomorrow too it says I ovulated on Thursday. So I just may have shot ;)


----------



## calvinzoey

I don't know when I'm testing! :cry: :sad2: This is really the time that I see why charting is so nice. :haha: I guess I could test tomorrow just to see. Maybe I will. I'm just nervous to test too early and get a false negative. :shrug: I hate disappointment.

And I told you that you were still in the game! I knew it!! Fx for you too then.


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> I don't know when I'm testing! :cry: :sad2: This is really the time that I see why charting is so nice. :haha: I guess I could test tomorrow just to see. Maybe I will. I'm just nervous to test too early and get a false negative. :shrug: I hate disappointment.
> 
> And I told you that you were still in the game! I knew it!! Fx for you too then.

Its so funny how different people are, I test all the time! :haha: I have even tested my husband, just for fun...lol


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> I don't know when I'm testing! :cry: :sad2: This is really the time that I see why charting is so nice. :haha: I guess I could test tomorrow just to see. Maybe I will. I'm just nervous to test too early and get a false negative. :shrug: I hate disappointment.
> 
> And I told you that you were still in the game! I knew it!! Fx for you too then.
> 
> Its so funny how different people are, I test all the time! :haha: I have even tested my husband, just for fun...lolClick to expand...

Castaway - I'm with you on that one! I'm definitely a POAS addict too :blush::haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> I don't know when I'm testing! :cry: :sad2: This is really the time that I see why charting is so nice. :haha: I guess I could test tomorrow just to see. Maybe I will. I'm just nervous to test too early and get a false negative. :shrug: I hate disappointment.
> 
> And I told you that you were still in the game! I knew it!! Fx for you too then.
> 
> Its so funny how different people are, I test all the time! :haha: I have even tested my husband, just for fun...lolClick to expand...
> 
> Castaway - I'm with you on that one! I'm definitely a POAS addict too :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Ya know, it really is an addiction to me! LOL I wake up in the morning like, "What am I going to pee on today!?" lol


----------



## mj2013

Lol @ Castaway. .... that's so me!!!!

So my update: based on today's temp, FF put my ovulation date at Saturday. That's the last day we bd'd so keeping my FX.

Also, another friend announced her pg on Facebook last night ugggh! I just have to tell myself to focus on me and not them!


----------



## 3Minions

Are any of you guys in the Midwestern USA? If so, I hope you're all okay after those storms!


----------



## mj2013

Not me, I'm in South Florida. Are you 3minions?


----------



## 3Minions

Nope. I'm busy freezing my butt off in Canada. It is currently -15C/5F outside. Blegh.


----------



## mj2013

O riiiight! I completely forgot you did mention that.


----------



## springmommy

I had a d&c on the afternoon of the 8th... after I went in for a scan and found ni heart best at 13 weeks... I ended up in the hospital for an infection that Sunday evening and my uterus filling with blood and assessing... I'm 10 days past procedure and first day back to work I Ann still lightly bleeding but don't feel like waiting 3 months to have that feeling of pregnancy again... is it bad to start trying again right away? I was scared to dtd in fear it would hurt being when I had a pelvic exam at the hospital as week as internal ultra sound they hurt like hell however I have in to my husband needs yesterday and had no pain at all however about 4 hrs later I started bleeding heavily with cramps again but this has went away today... I miss the feeling if being pregnant and knowing our family would finally be starting after 10 years.of trying and 3 of those with medication. I finally conceived after 1 cycle using femara(similar.to.clomid which didn't work fir me)


----------



## calvinzoey

Hi springmommy: I wouldn't worry about TTC right away unless the doctor gives you a GOOD reason not too. Most of the time they just don't want you to for timing purposes, or due to emotions. I'm really sorry for you loss!!! :hugs: My D&C was on the 15th of August. Still TTC. :shrug:

I'm in South Florida. NO weather problems, except for maybe too much hot weather. :cry: I miss seasons. Bit jealous of you 3minions. :haha:

So I took a test this morning, it came out negative. I'm not sure if it's just too early or if I'm really not pregnant. I think today is day #26 or #27 of my cycle, so I should find out soon enough. If no af in one week, I'll test again. :cry: TTC is exhausting.


----------



## mj2013

Springmommy - I think most of us did NTNP right after our D&C. I personally don't see why not, but that's my personal opinion. If your body is ready and you feel ready then you'll get pg. 

Calvinzoey - I still have my FX for you!!!!! It might just be too early. I plan to test next weekend, so we can test together. ..... that's my plan but I've always tested from 7dpo onwards so not sure if I will truly wait till next weekend but I'll try Lol. I'm also not going to bootcamp this week just doing light exercises, then if no bfp next weekend, I'm back at it Monday morning bright and early ;)


----------



## CastawayBride

I think it depends on how you miscarried if you start right away if it would do more damage to you? I mean with a D&C they scrape it all away so I would give it at least 1 AF so you can build up a healthy lining for egg to attach too...it sounds like you are still heavy bleeding, I would hold off until you are not bleeding anymore. IF you are bleeding you have a higher chance of infection. I bled/spot for 2 weeks then we were able to be intimate. I O'ed 3 weeks and 2 days after miscarriage....I only figured it out b/c I started to feel wet down there and figured I got to POAS to figure out if I was ovulating, sure was!

The sad and seriously just my luck incident of the week: On top of ovulating I have crazy yellow discharge, went to the doc and she is doing labs. Should know this week what the heck is going on and if I need to be treated :(


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, I had brown goop after my first AF until I O'ed last week - they did a bunch of tests on me and it was absolutely nothing. Just brown goop. I'm hoping things are back to normal after this AF. I hope the same for you!


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Castaway, I had brown goop after my first AF until I O'ed last week - they did a bunch of tests on me and it was absolutely nothing. Just brown goop. I'm hoping things are back to normal after this AF. I hope the same for you!

Uhhh I hope so. I should have NEVER used condoms, I think they screw up my ph levels :( Oh well, waiting on the test results and told hubby he can't touch me :haha: I am just hoping it is that but I kinda feel like I smell funny too...:blush:

My ovulation sticks are fading, I am assuming my O window is closed anyway. I am still in shock my body O'ed with a positive pregnancy test lol


----------



## 3Minions

Oh no if you actually smell funny... On the plus side, if it is BV and you're not pregnant it's super easy to get rid of!


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Oh no if you actually smell funny... On the plus side, if it is BV and you're not pregnant it's super easy to get rid of!

Apparently she said if it is BV or thrush she said both are easy and safe to get rid of when pregnant. She thinks I am pregnant again already just to early to test. My breasts are covered in all these little red veins and she said my ovaries were still swollen from releasing an egg. She told me to test this weekend lol I told her we have been pulling out and she was like welllllll I don't think it worked :haha: I am unsure of anything at this point just can't wait to have some answers...she said if I am smelling anything it can be from sperm left behind....I only let my husband finsih twice inside me but they were back to back days, she says that can be the cause? I am just not sure :nope:


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Lol @ Castaway. .... that's so me!!!!
> 
> So my update: based on today's temp, FF put my ovulation date at Saturday. That's the last day we bd'd so keeping my FX.
> 
> Also, another friend announced her pg on Facebook last night ugggh! I just have to tell myself to focus on me and not them!

:hugs: FB announcements are so hard, I for one will not announce it on FB!!!! I will tell all that is important after 12 weeks and only after that will i post on FB scans etc but nothing hectic, hell i dont even know if i will post scans im really not sure yet.



3Minions said:


> Are any of you guys in the Midwestern USA? If so, I hope you're all okay after those storms!

Im in South Africa, hoping everyone there is ok.



springmommy said:


> I had a d&c on the afternoon of the 8th... after I went in for a scan and found ni heart best at 13 weeks... I ended up in the hospital for an infection that Sunday evening and my uterus filling with blood and assessing... I'm 10 days past procedure and first day back to work I Ann still lightly bleeding but don't feel like waiting 3 months to have that feeling of pregnancy again... is it bad to start trying again right away? I was scared to dtd in fear it would hurt being when I had a pelvic exam at the hospital as week as internal ultra sound they hurt like hell however I have in to my husband needs yesterday and had no pain at all however about 4 hrs later I started bleeding heavily with cramps again but this has went away today... I miss the feeling if being pregnant and knowing our family would finally be starting after 10 years.of trying and 3 of those with medication. I finally conceived after 1 cycle using femara(similar.to.clomid which didn't work fir me)

So sorry for your loss :hugs: 

My FS told me i can try when ever i feel ready to try again. There was no reason to prevent so we to only NTNP for the first month and since then i have been TTC again but not really fully. THis month is my last month of just going with the flow. I have a final race the end of next week then i will be back on the TTC wagon 100%.

I think it all depends on you, if you feel like trying then do it. If your body isnt ready it wont fall yet, so just have fun and hope for the best at the moment.



calvinzoey said:


> Hi springmommy: I wouldn't worry about TTC right away unless the doctor gives you a GOOD reason not too. Most of the time they just don't want you to for timing purposes, or due to emotions. I'm really sorry for you loss!!! :hugs: My D&C was on the 15th of August. Still TTC. :shrug:
> 
> I'm in South Florida. NO weather problems, except for maybe too much hot weather. :cry: I miss seasons. Bit jealous of you 3minions. :haha:
> 
> So I took a test this morning, it came out negative. I'm not sure if it's just too early or if I'm really not pregnant. I think today is day #26 or #27 of my cycle, so I should find out soon enough. If no af in one week, I'll test again. :cry: TTC is exhausting.

Sorry for the Bfn they are so annoying. But im good i dont like testing early as it always drives me up the walls wondering and i try and find a line all the time. I will test next Friday and Saturday morning before the race just to make sure im not and if i am then i wont race.



mj2013 said:


> Springmommy - I think most of us did NTNP right after our D&C. I personally don't see why not, but that's my personal opinion. If your body is ready and you feel ready then you'll get pg.
> 
> Calvinzoey - I still have my FX for you!!!!! It might just be too early. I plan to test next weekend, so we can test together. ..... that's my plan but I've always tested from 7dpo onwards so not sure if I will truly wait till next weekend but I'll try Lol. I'm also not going to bootcamp this week just doing light exercises, then if no bfp next weekend, I'm back at it Monday morning bright and early ;)

Im kinda torn at the moment, i want to excercise next week for the race but i also kinda dont want to....hmmmm what to do what to do. This week is still fine but next week is implantation week, and thats what im worried about.



CastawayBride said:


> I think it depends on how you miscarried if you start right away if it would do more damage to you? I mean with a D&C they scrape it all away so I would give it at least 1 AF so you can build up a healthy lining for egg to attach too...it sounds like you are still heavy bleeding, I would hold off until you are not bleeding anymore. IF you are bleeding you have a higher chance of infection. I bled/spot for 2 weeks then we were able to be intimate. I O'ed 3 weeks and 2 days after miscarriage....I only figured it out b/c I started to feel wet down there and figured I got to POAS to figure out if I was ovulating, sure was!
> 
> The sad and seriously just my luck incident of the week: On top of ovulating I have crazy yellow discharge, went to the doc and she is doing labs. Should know this week what the heck is going on and if I need to be treated :(

Sorry about the discharge, it sounds like an infection. Hope she can sort it out quickly for you!



CastawayBride said:


> 3Minions said:
> 
> 
> Castaway, I had brown goop after my first AF until I O'ed last week - they did a bunch of tests on me and it was absolutely nothing. Just brown goop. I'm hoping things are back to normal after this AF. I hope the same for you!
> 
> Uhhh I hope so. I should have NEVER used condoms, I think they screw up my ph levels :( Oh well, waiting on the test results and told hubby he can't touch me :haha: I am just hoping it is that but I kinda feel like I smell funny too...:blush:
> 
> My ovulation sticks are fading, I am assuming my O window is closed anyway. I am still in shock my body O'ed with a positive pregnancy test lolClick to expand...

The HCG can actually bring on Ovulation as it is used in ART to ripen the egg and bring on o, so it could be the reason for the strong O.

AFM > WOW is all i can say, something that im drinking this month has made a HUGE difference in my cycle. O has been around days 19-21 since the MC however this month i got my first High on my CBFM on CD 15, So i was thinking O around 19 wow i couldnt have been more wrong, i got a Peak on CD16 - Say what????? And i had hectic O cramps last night so im definitely sure i Od last night making my 1dpo but FF takes second day of Peak as O day. I actually Od on CD16, its insane!!!! but im sooooo excited, i seriously doubt that im gonna start with Femara and rather see if next month i get a similiar O day. It will be soooo amazing if my body actually is getting what it longed for all this time and now im having a fair chance each month :happydance:


----------



## mj2013

Tella - It's going to be hard not to work out but this would be implantation week for me so I guess better safe than sorry. You should probably take it easy next week too. I didn't realize you were in S. Africa. I was there last year....love it there! We went to Joberg and Cape Town....it was definitely one of the most amazing trips of my life.

Castaway - I hope it's nothing serious. OMG that would be something if you were pg again....your DH would be so happy!! :) FX for you!


----------



## Driving280

When did you guys ovulate after the D&C? I had it last Friday and spotted for one day after. We are allowed to start trying again after 2 weeks. Given my age, I will not let any ovulation go past.


----------



## CastawayBride

Driving280 said:


> When did you guys ovulate after the D&C? I had it last Friday and spotted for one day after. We are allowed to start trying again after 2 weeks. Given my age, I will not let any ovulation go past.

I didn't have a DNC but used meds to naturally pass, 3 wks 1 day I ovulated...strange thing is I didn't feel it! I got kinda wet down there and peed on the ovulation stick and sure enough that's what it was...


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - It's going to be hard not to work out but this would be implantation week for me so I guess better safe than sorry. You should probably take it easy next week too. I didn't realize you were in S. Africa. I was there last year....love it there! We went to Joberg and Cape Town....it was definitely one of the most amazing trips of my life.
> 
> Castaway - I hope it's nothing serious. OMG that would be something if you were pg again....your DH would be so happy!! :) FX for you!

We shall see. I am cautious this time...do I not tell him? Wait for a heart beat? Uhh who knows. My chest has all these little red veins and my Aerolas are darkened...I have slight cramping too...I can test in 5 days bt even then it would be very early...


----------



## mj2013

Driving280- I was 11 weeks at my d&c and ovulated 4 weeks later, AF at 6 weeks. 

Castaway- I know how you feel. I may wait to tell my DH too when it does happen. I typically get an u/s at 6 weeks so I would wait till then. As for everyone else, when the baby is here they can know!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Driving280- I was 11 weeks at my d&c and ovulated 4 weeks later, AF at 6 weeks.
> 
> Castaway- I know how you feel. I may wait to tell my DH too when it does happen. I typically get an u/s at 6 weeks so I would wait till then. As for everyone else, when the baby is here they can know!

Amen to that MJ!


----------



## calvinzoey

Sorry it's been awhile since I last posted!

Castaway: Oh, keep us informed! :hugs: :hugs:

I haven't tested again yet. I'm a nervous wreck. I'm getting pinching in my low abdomen and on my right ovary area. I'm getting a little nervous about ectopic pregnancy. That kind of thing always scared me. :shrug: 

On top of that, I hurt my back. Or at least I think I hurt it. I'm a bit nervous because sometimes back pain (upper right, by the shoulder) can signify ectopic pregnancy. And that's where I'm having my pain. :cry: I'm actually going to my doctor today, not the OB/GYN though. I didn't like him. I'm just going to my family doctor. Hopefully it's just an injury from work. As a nurse... back pain is a plague. :dohh: I may have her do a pregnancy test just to be on the safe side.


----------



## mj2013

Hey Calvinzoey - ectopics scare me too and I've heard that when they give you the shot for it you're supposed to wait 3 cycles before TTC again.....that's a really long time to me! I'm 4dpo today according to FF, had some dull aching in my uterus last night for a few hours but other than that I feel fine....so I'm not sure what to expect.

Keep us posted on your Dr's visit and the test they do. AF still hasn't come so don't lose hope!


----------



## CastawayBride

I think everything I have is probably still healing...negative pregnancy test with a shadow of a line so I assuming I have barely any pregnancy hormone left...I feel heavy in my uterus and my breasts look different...I have little red spider veins all around my Aerolas and they are huge now covering a good portion of my breast... I am thinking being pregnant for so long has left my body in a permanent pregnancy state&#128513;

I hope to see you ladies get your BFPs!

I have decided if I am pregnant I won't tell my hubby till his birthday, dec 12th that would be about 6 weeks thrm and I would be able to get an US around then...no need in us both worrying now if this does turn out to be pregnancy...


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: That's a good idea. Don't tell anyone, just see what comes of it. Fx for you! :hugs:

Doctor doesn't seem concerned about ectopic for me, but she is doing a blood test for pregnancy. I'll find out in a few days about that. She gave me a muscle relaxant, but I'm not sure if I'll take it - at least until I know if I'm not pregnant. She said it shouldn't been taken if I'm pregnant, so I can take Tylenol until then. :shrug: Not much help - I'm working like a beast over Thanksgiving week. I'm not going to have much of a back left. :cry:


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> Castaway: That's a good idea. Don't tell anyone, just see what comes of it. Fx for you! :hugs:
> 
> Doctor doesn't seem concerned about ectopic for me, but she is doing a blood test for pregnancy. I'll find out in a few days about that. She gave me a muscle relaxant, but I'm not sure if I'll take it - at least until I know if I'm not pregnant. She said it shouldn't been taken if I'm pregnant, so I can take Tylenol until then. :shrug: Not much help - I'm working like a beast over Thanksgiving week. I'm not going to have much of a back left. :cry:

How long for blood results, my doc usually gives the results. Ext day! Good luck!!


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey - why so long for the results? 

Speaking of Thanksgiving, we're heading up to Orlando so I plan to relax the entire time! Can't wait!

Castaway - If you are pg, that would be a good gift for DH ;) If I do get a bfp this cycle I will probably tell DH on Christmas day. I would've definitely had an u/s by then. I would still be scared though because I did hear the heartbeat with the last one but lost it anyway sigh. There's just no telling I guess, but I wouldn't be able to keep it from DH for very long.


----------



## Tella

Wow you girls have willpower. I will never ever in my life be able to keep it from DH. Will tell him at first sight after the bloods. And a very few people close to us whos support I want all the time. But will swear them to secrecy!!!

Im keeping everything crossed for you girls we need some Christmas cheer here :hugs:

Can't wait for those blood results. My back hurt with my pregnancy so think it's a symptom of both. Ectopic is very scary!!

I'm 2dpo, so just hanging in there. I've managed to get out of heavy exercise next week. Just gonna do yoga and some jogging instead of having the personal trainer. Then test before the race, hopefully I wil have to sit out the race. The bummer will be that DH will be gone so wil have to wait til Monday to tell him. Fxd I will have great news for him.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Wow you girls have willpower. I will never ever in my life be able to keep it from DH. Will tell him at first sight after the bloods. And a very few people close to us whos support I want all the time. But will swear them to secrecy!!!
> 
> Im keeping everything crossed for you girls we need some Christmas cheer here :hugs:
> 
> Can't wait for those blood results. My back hurt with my pregnancy so think it's a symptom of both. Ectopic is very scary!!
> 
> I'm 2dpo, so just hanging in there. I've managed to get out of heavy exercise next week. Just gonna do yoga and some jogging instead of having the personal trainer. Then test before the race, hopefully I wil have to sit out the race. The bummer will be that DH will be gone so wil have to wait til Monday to tell him. Fxd I will have great news for him.

Considering how hard this last loss was on my husband I want to shield him as much as possible from anymore issues. I am hoping and praying for his sake we are pregnant already, before I lose my nerve about trying again! :haha:


----------



## calvinzoey

I'm not sure why it's taking so long. I think they have to send the blood out to be tested. :shrug: I'll probably know before Friday. 

I hope it hurting from a positive, not ectopic pregnancy. It's hurts all over my upper back right now. Lying down is the only thing that helps - but only takes the pain away if I lay still for awhile. 

MJ: Lucky! I'll be dreaming of a relaxing Thanksgiving break. I work (starting this Friday) Friday - Tuesday... have Wednesday and Friday off, but work Thursday and then next weekend Saturday and Sunday too. I'll have overtime.. and holiday pay.. so lots of money. But hopefully my back will survive. :haha:

Tella / Castaway: I agree with you Tella, I wouldn't be able to keep that secret. I see your reasoning Castaway, but I honestly wouldn't be able to do it. In my relationship, DH is mostly the rock and I'm the mess. :blush:


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> I'm not sure why it's taking so long. I think they have to send the blood out to be tested. :shrug: I'll probably know before Friday.
> 
> I hope it hurting from a positive, not ectopic pregnancy. It's hurts all over my upper back right now. Lying down is the only thing that helps - but only takes the pain away if I lay still for awhile.
> 
> MJ: Lucky! I'll be dreaming of a relaxing Thanksgiving break. I work (starting this Friday) Friday - Tuesday... have Wednesday and Friday off, but work Thursday and then next weekend Saturday and Sunday too. I'll have overtime.. and holiday pay.. so lots of money. But hopefully my back will survive. :haha:
> 
> Tella / Castaway: I agree with you Tella, I wouldn't be able to keep that secret. I see your reasoning Castaway, but I honestly wouldn't be able to do it. In my relationship, DH is mostly the rock and I'm the mess. :blush:

They should know for me as well about my lady parts by Friday they say. Hoping and praying I don't have an infection but kinda think I do....:nope:

I just feel like my husband will crumble if we lose another child, plus with this being our last chance I think he will feel even more pressure which will make me feel even more unstable. I am the head of the household on most fronts anyway, just learned to hold my head high and keep it going!


----------



## mj2013

Calvinzoey - sorry you have to work :nope:
lol @ your DH being the rock and you being the mess:haha:

Castaway - I still share your view, I'll be waiting too. Hope you don't have an infection though, but if it's still going on then you might. 

Tella - I'm 2 days ahead of you, so I'm waiting too. Are you finishing out this week with your workouts? I'm so jealous! I just want to do my bootcamp workouts so bad :bodyb: I used to train twice a day sometimes too sigh, I just miss it. 

So I think I'm obsessing in this tww now sigh. I think it's because I'm not working out as much/hard and am just doing some cycling at home and now have some extra time that I keep thinking about it. I'm just dying to know if I am pg....hopefully I am, but if I'm not I want to know so I can move on already. I guess I'm just getting impatient :dohh::coffee::wacko::shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Calvinzoey - sorry you have to work :nope:
> lol @ your DH being the rock and you being the mess:haha:
> 
> Castaway - I still share your view, I'll be waiting too. Hope you don't have an infection though, but if it's still going on then you might.
> 
> Tella - I'm 2 days ahead of you, so I'm waiting too. Are you finishing out this week with your workouts? I'm so jealous! I just want to do my bootcamp workouts so bad :bodyb: I used to train twice a day sometimes too sigh, I just miss it.
> 
> So I think I'm obsessing in this tww now sigh. I think it's because I'm not working out as much/hard and am just doing some cycling at home and now have some extra time that I keep thinking about it. I'm just dying to know if I am pg....hopefully I am, but if I'm not I want to know so I can move on already. I guess I'm just getting impatient :dohh::coffee::wacko::shrug:

The smell went away, I actually smell pregnant lol For some reason when I am in first tri I smell like I leak a bit of urine....sigh. I think it is the miscarriage though as I don't really feel bloated and was SO bloated with my last two pregnancies. I should know something by Saturday...I think I am 4 DPO today. I have to say,I am looking forward to getting to AF.

You girls with your workouts, I am afraid to even walk to my car after work! lol I may jar something loose lol


----------



## LeahLou

Ok ladies I have a question! 

D&e was Oct 15, I bled for a week and a half and haven't bled since. I've been temping and it's confusing the crap out of me. This week, it went up, dropped and has risen again.. But I supposedly already O'd! Anyone familiar with temping and can help me??


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> Ok ladies I have a question!
> 
> D&e was Oct 15, I bled for a week and a half and haven't bled since. I've been temping and it's confusing the crap out of me. This week, it went up, dropped and has risen again.. But I supposedly already O'd! Anyone familiar with temping and can help me??

Ican't be of help, never temped but hope it means you are Oing, maybe again? lol

We are going blind this time around and then will start my the CBFM next cycle....

Good luck!


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: Hope for good news for both on us by Friday! :hugs:

MJ: Oooooh I'm so hoping your positive this month! :happydance: FX for you! Seriously :winkwink:

-- I have so many pimples, I can be confused with a teenage girl. :dohh:


----------



## Tella

CastawayBride said:


> Considering how hard this last loss was on my husband I want to shield him as much as possible from anymore issues. I am hoping and praying for his sake we are pregnant already, before I lose my nerve about trying again! :haha:

I can only imagine but like calvin im the one thats a mess as well and i will litterally burst out my skin if i dont tell him. We orginally said we will tell a select few this time as we want their support incase something happens again, but it wont we will only be sharing amazing scan pics!!! PMA!!!!



calvinzoey said:


> I'm not sure why it's taking so long. I think they have to send the blood out to be tested. :shrug: I'll probably know before Friday.
> 
> I hope it hurting from a positive, not ectopic pregnancy. It's hurts all over my upper back right now. Lying down is the only thing that helps - but only takes the pain away if I lay still for awhile.
> 
> MJ: Lucky! I'll be dreaming of a relaxing Thanksgiving break. I work (starting this Friday) Friday - Tuesday... have Wednesday and Friday off, but work Thursday and then next weekend Saturday and Sunday too. I'll have overtime.. and holiday pay.. so lots of money. But hopefully my back will survive. :haha:
> 
> Tella / Castaway: I agree with you Tella, I wouldn't be able to keep that secret. I see your reasoning Castaway, but I honestly wouldn't be able to do it. In my relationship, DH is mostly the rock and I'm the mess. :blush:

Thats one crazy work schedule!!! Atleast you will have extra spending money for Christmas :xmas6:

Hope the back starts to ease up soon! 



CastawayBride said:


> They should know for me as well about my lady parts by Friday they say. Hoping and praying I don't have an infection but kinda think I do....:nope:
> 
> I just feel like my husband will crumble if we lose another child, plus with this being our last chance I think he will feel even more pressure which will make me feel even more unstable. I am the head of the household on most fronts anyway, just learned to hold my head high and keep it going!

Why do you say its your last chance?

You are such a strong woman!!! Im also the head in some things but not all and TTC is definitely my game plan but he keeps me sane!



mj2013 said:


> Calvinzoey - sorry you have to work :nope:
> lol @ your DH being the rock and you being the mess:haha:
> 
> Castaway - I still share your view, I'll be waiting too. Hope you don't have an infection though, but if it's still going on then you might.
> 
> Tella - I'm 2 days ahead of you, so I'm waiting too. Are you finishing out this week with your workouts? I'm so jealous! I just want to do my bootcamp workouts so bad :bodyb: I used to train twice a day sometimes too sigh, I just miss it.
> 
> So I think I'm obsessing in this tww now sigh. I think it's because I'm not working out as much/hard and am just doing some cycling at home and now have some extra time that I keep thinking about it. I'm just dying to know if I am pg....hopefully I am, but if I'm not I want to know so I can move on already. I guess I'm just getting impatient :dohh::coffee::wacko::shrug:

I still have one hectic session today and then it will be chilled from then. Just gonna cycle and run a bit next week along with Yoga. I think its gonna be strange for me to not work out as well, ive been at this now for like 10-11 weeks so its a habit already. 

Im so busy at work, so hopefully i wont have time to obsess. But mine normally only kicks in around 10dpo when i start wondering if i might see a line yet. Then i end up testing and staring at the test for hours :haha::haha:




CastawayBride said:


> The smell went away, I actually smell pregnant lol For some reason when I am in first tri I smell like I leak a bit of urine....sigh. I think it is the miscarriage though as I don't really feel bloated and was SO bloated with my last two pregnancies. I should know something by Saturday...I think I am 4 DPO today. I have to say,I am looking forward to getting to AF.
> 
> You girls with your workouts, I am afraid to even walk to my car after work! lol I may jar something loose lol

LOL at smelling pregnant i really hope you right thou :winkwink:



LeahLou said:


> Ok ladies I have a question!
> 
> D&e was Oct 15, I bled for a week and a half and haven't bled since. I've been temping and it's confusing the crap out of me. This week, it went up, dropped and has risen again.. But I supposedly already O'd! Anyone familiar with temping and can help me??

Ive temped for a year, normally they call it a fall back rise. It happens when you get a estrogen spike which happens normally during O as well as sometimes with implantation depending on what days your are. You say your already Od, so how many DPO are you now? If you dont mind you can share your chart and i can look at it for you.



CastawayBride said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I have a question!
> 
> D&e was Oct 15, I bled for a week and a half and haven't bled since. I've been temping and it's confusing the crap out of me. This week, it went up, dropped and has risen again.. But I supposedly already O'd! Anyone familiar with temping and can help me??
> 
> Ican't be of help, never temped but hope it means you are Oing, maybe again? lol
> 
> We are going blind this time around and then will start my the CBFM next cycle....
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

My CBFM is the only thing that keeps me sane. If i still had to rely on OPKs i would have given up long ago, they just so sensitive as to when you must test and is the line dark enough etc, dont like them at all!



calvinzoey said:


> Castaway: Hope for good news for both on us by Friday! :hugs:
> 
> MJ: Oooooh I'm so hoping your positive this month! :happydance: FX for you! Seriously :winkwink:
> 
> -- I have so many pimples, I can be confused with a teenage girl. :dohh:

Fx'd the pimples is a sign of some HCG building up :winkwink:


----------



## hayleymarie

Hey girls! Hope everyone is ok!

I tested on cd27 and got a BFN so I think I'm out this month :cry:

On cd30 now so I think I can expect AF soon.

Hoping for some BFP's for one of you ladies, this thread needs some good luck!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Considering how hard this last loss was on my husband I want to shield him as much as possible from anymore issues. I am hoping and praying for his sake we are pregnant already, before I lose my nerve about trying again! :haha:
> 
> I can only imagine but like calvin im the one thats a mess as well and i will litterally burst out my skin if i dont tell him. We orginally said we will tell a select few this time as we want their support incase something happens again, but it wont we will only be sharing amazing scan pics!!! PMA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why it's taking so long. I think they have to send the blood out to be tested. :shrug: I'll probably know before Friday.
> 
> I hope it hurting from a positive, not ectopic pregnancy. It's hurts all over my upper back right now. Lying down is the only thing that helps - but only takes the pain away if I lay still for awhile.
> 
> MJ: Lucky! I'll be dreaming of a relaxing Thanksgiving break. I work (starting this Friday) Friday - Tuesday... have Wednesday and Friday off, but work Thursday and then next weekend Saturday and Sunday too. I'll have overtime.. and holiday pay.. so lots of money. But hopefully my back will survive. :haha:
> 
> Tella / Castaway: I agree with you Tella, I wouldn't be able to keep that secret. I see your reasoning Castaway, but I honestly wouldn't be able to do it. In my relationship, DH is mostly the rock and I'm the mess. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats one crazy work schedule!!! Atleast you will have extra spending money for Christmas :xmas6:
> 
> Hope the back starts to ease up soon!
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> They should know for me as well about my lady parts by Friday they say. Hoping and praying I don't have an infection but kinda think I do....:nope:
> 
> I just feel like my husband will crumble if we lose another child, plus with this being our last chance I think he will feel even more pressure which will make me feel even more unstable. I am the head of the household on most fronts anyway, just learned to hold my head high and keep it going!Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you say its your last chance?
> 
> You are such a strong woman!!! Im also the head in some things but not all and TTC is definitely my game plan but he keeps me sane!
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Calvinzoey - sorry you have to work :nope:
> lol @ your DH being the rock and you being the mess:haha:
> 
> Castaway - I still share your view, I'll be waiting too. Hope you don't have an infection though, but if it's still going on then you might.
> 
> Tella - I'm 2 days ahead of you, so I'm waiting too. Are you finishing out this week with your workouts? I'm so jealous! I just want to do my bootcamp workouts so bad :bodyb: I used to train twice a day sometimes too sigh, I just miss it.
> 
> So I think I'm obsessing in this tww now sigh. I think it's because I'm not working out as much/hard and am just doing some cycling at home and now have some extra time that I keep thinking about it. I'm just dying to know if I am pg....hopefully I am, but if I'm not I want to know so I can move on already. I guess I'm just getting impatient :dohh::coffee::wacko::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I still have one hectic session today and then it will be chilled from then. Just gonna cycle and run a bit next week along with Yoga. I think its gonna be strange for me to not work out as well, ive been at this now for like 10-11 weeks so its a habit already.
> 
> Im so busy at work, so hopefully i wont have time to obsess. But mine normally only kicks in around 10dpo when i start wondering if i might see a line yet. Then i end up testing and staring at the test for hours :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> The smell went away, I actually smell pregnant lol For some reason when I am in first tri I smell like I leak a bit of urine....sigh. I think it is the miscarriage though as I don't really feel bloated and was SO bloated with my last two pregnancies. I should know something by Saturday...I think I am 4 DPO today. I have to say,I am looking forward to getting to AF.
> 
> You girls with your workouts, I am afraid to even walk to my car after work! lol I may jar something loose lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL at smelling pregnant i really hope you right thou :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I have a question!
> 
> D&e was Oct 15, I bled for a week and a half and haven't bled since. I've been temping and it's confusing the crap out of me. This week, it went up, dropped and has risen again.. But I supposedly already O'd! Anyone familiar with temping and can help me??Click to expand...
> 
> Ive temped for a year, normally they call it a fall back rise. It happens when you get a estrogen spike which happens normally during O as well as sometimes with implantation depending on what days your are. You say your already Od, so how many DPO are you now? If you dont mind you can share your chart and i can look at it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I have a question!
> 
> D&e was Oct 15, I bled for a week and a half and haven't bled since. I've been temping and it's confusing the crap out of me. This week, it went up, dropped and has risen again.. But I supposedly already O'd! Anyone familiar with temping and can help me??Click to expand...
> 
> Ican't be of help, never temped but hope it means you are Oing, maybe again? lol
> 
> We are going blind this time around and then will start my the CBFM next cycle....
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> My CBFM is the only thing that keeps me sane. If i still had to rely on OPKs i would have given up long ago, they just so sensitive as to when you must test and is the line dark enough etc, dont like them at all!
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> Castaway: Hope for good news for both on us by Friday! :hugs:
> 
> MJ: Oooooh I'm so hoping your positive this month! :happydance: FX for you! Seriously :winkwink:
> 
> -- I have so many pimples, I can be confused with a teenage girl. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Fx'd the pimples is a sign of some HCG building up :winkwink:Click to expand...

After loosing our son, then a blighted ovum I was done. I told my husband that my body is tired and I don't want to go through it all again. He begged for ONE more chance. That is it....lol


----------



## Tella

Oh ok i understand, i do hope that you will get the power from above to continue with your journey to obtain that forever rainbow. I know soooo many girls that just needed the right medicine to obtain it and have beautiful babies today. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Oh ok i understand, i do hope that you will get the power from above to continue with your journey to obtain that forever rainbow. I know soooo many girls that just needed the right medicine to obtain it and have beautiful babies today. :hugs:

That might be why I am done per say. Our son passed from medical neglect, he should be in my arms 4 months old.

A blighted ovum is just "bad luck" from what I hear. Sounds like punishment after you son passes away just 3 months prior....


----------



## mj2013

LeahLou said:


> Ok ladies I have a question!
> 
> D&e was Oct 15, I bled for a week and a half and haven't bled since. I've been temping and it's confusing the crap out of me. This week, it went up, dropped and has risen again.. But I supposedly already O'd! Anyone familiar with temping and can help me??

LeahLou - I've been temping for a while now. The cycle I had my D&C my temps were up and down...all over the place. FF said I didn't ovulate but I'm pretty sure I did as I usually feel bloated and crampy around that time. I wouldn't really trust this months chart too much, just go by how your body feels. Next month should be back to normal, my next cycle was much better looking than the crazy D&C cycle


----------



## mj2013

Awwww Hayley.... did you only test once? Are you sure you're out?

Rofl @ Castaway - being scared to walk to the car after work lol.


----------



## Tella

Im so sorry Castaway, my heart goes out to you :hug:

As far as ive also heard its a very small chance of that happening, and it doesnt increase your chances of having another one again, unlike a molar pregnancy. I pray that you get your little rainbow soon!


----------



## calvinzoey

Castaway: That was one of life's unfair crap happenings. :hugs: It sucks that it had to happen to you. But it is true, blighted ovum's are typically a one time occurrence. That was what I had, and when I tell people about it, it's amazing how many people say, "Oh, I had one of those before I had my child".


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> Castaway: That was one of life's unfair crap happenings. :hugs: It sucks that it had to happen to you. But it is true, blighted ovum's are typically a one time occurrence. That was what I had, and when I tell people about it, it's amazing how many people say, "Oh, I had one of those before I had my child".

That is what the doctor said, he was like honestly go play the lottery, your luck has to change. He felt so bad telling us after all we had been through. :cry:

I think we are pregnant again though. I have had some hot flashes, was dizzy at work today and I noticed today that (and this is TMI, sorry) that I am a bit constipated. While I was going I had this sharp pain on my right side of tummy same pain I had while pregnant. I also have had some serious cramping all day....Not sure yet maybe it is my AF coming but usually I cramp a few hours before it starts and have loose bowels...

I am NOT telling hubby although I think he knows something up (I clogged the toilet a lot while pregnant)....I clogged the toilet tonight and said, "hun, the toilet needs your attention...." :haha:


----------



## Tella

calvinzoey said:


> Castaway: That was one of life's unfair crap happenings. :hugs: It sucks that it had to happen to you. But it is true, blighted ovum's are typically a one time occurrence. That was what I had, and when I tell people about it, it's amazing how many people say, "Oh, I had one of those before I had my child".

Yeah i found the same about a MC. So many people that i know also say they have had MCs before their kids or even in between two kids.



CastawayBride said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> Castaway: That was one of life's unfair crap happenings. :hugs: It sucks that it had to happen to you. But it is true, blighted ovum's are typically a one time occurrence. That was what I had, and when I tell people about it, it's amazing how many people say, "Oh, I had one of those before I had my child".
> 
> That is what the doctor said, he was like honestly go play the lottery, your luck has to change. He felt so bad telling us after all we had been through. :cry:
> 
> I think we are pregnant again though. I have had some hot flashes, was dizzy at work today and I noticed today that (and this is TMI, sorry) that I am a bit constipated. While I was going I had this sharp pain on my right side of tummy same pain I had while pregnant. I also have had some serious cramping all day....Not sure yet maybe it is my AF coming but usually I cramp a few hours before it starts and have loose bowels...
> 
> I am NOT telling hubby although I think he knows something up (I clogged the toilet a lot while pregnant)....I clogged the toilet tonight and said, "hun, the toilet needs your attention...." :haha:Click to expand...

That is one lottery im now tired of playing, my luck has been so bad when it comes to TTC that i wonder if i will ever be on the good side of stats? First it was most people just need Clomid to fall pregnant, then it was Ovarian Drilling is amazing 80% have success with it, then i started with IUI 75% of people fall within 3 cycles and most definitely by 4 cycles, then 1st IVF fail and they say atleast we know how your body reacts to the meds now, most people have success on no 2, what eva!!!!!!!! I only have faith in natural now as that is the ONLY one that has remotely shown any success, just need to find the right bean now that will become my rainbow.

That is phenomenal!!!! I cant wait for you to test!!!! Are you planning to POAS soon? I hope DH is gonna get use to the toilet needing his attention :haha: 

AFM, having some cramping feelings in my uterus. Fxd it is getting ready for bean to arrive tomorrow and welcome him with open arms and hold him tight for the next 9 months!!!!


----------



## calvinzoey

I'm barrios paranoid and a hypochondriac. 4 am and I'm lying awake listening to my body. I started spotting last night, and now bleeding, like an AF. Maybe it is? But my right ovary had been having pinching feelings for a few days. What if it's a tubal? I tend to freak out too easily. I hope my doctor has the results in the morning. And I hope their negative.


----------



## CastawayBride

calvinzoey said:


> I'm barrios paranoid and a hypochondriac. 4 am and I'm lying awake listening to my body. I started spotting last night, and now bleeding, like an AF. Maybe it is? But my right ovary had been having pinching feelings for a few days. What if it's a tubal? I tend to freak out too easily. I hope my doctor has the results in the morning. And I hope their negative.

oh hun my ovaries pinch at times too, even during AF. I am hoping it is not eptopic but that is very rare (coming from the girl who has been through almost everything!) I still find that to be one of those rare things that happens...I hope you get your BFP just try to relax, at least its Friday and you get your results, I still have not received mine, usually they call right away when it is an infection, I am thinking it was just abundant CM and my baby juice I was not use to smelling LOL :haha: I will call today too for a definitive answer though...I am a worry wart also!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> Castaway: That was one of life's unfair crap happenings. :hugs: It sucks that it had to happen to you. But it is true, blighted ovum's are typically a one time occurrence. That was what I had, and when I tell people about it, it's amazing how many people say, "Oh, I had one of those before I had my child".
> 
> Yeah i found the same about a MC. So many people that i know also say they have had MCs before their kids or even in between two kids.
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calvinzoey said:
> 
> 
> Castaway: That was one of life's unfair crap happenings. :hugs: It sucks that it had to happen to you. But it is true, blighted ovum's are typically a one time occurrence. That was what I had, and when I tell people about it, it's amazing how many people say, "Oh, I had one of those before I had my child".Click to expand...
> 
> That is what the doctor said, he was like honestly go play the lottery, your luck has to change. He felt so bad telling us after all we had been through. :cry:
> 
> I think we are pregnant again though. I have had some hot flashes, was dizzy at work today and I noticed today that (and this is TMI, sorry) that I am a bit constipated. While I was going I had this sharp pain on my right side of tummy same pain I had while pregnant. I also have had some serious cramping all day....Not sure yet maybe it is my AF coming but usually I cramp a few hours before it starts and have loose bowels...
> 
> I am NOT telling hubby although I think he knows something up (I clogged the toilet a lot while pregnant)....I clogged the toilet tonight and said, "hun, the toilet needs your attention...." :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That is one lottery im now tired of playing, my luck has been so bad when it comes to TTC that i wonder if i will ever be on the good side of stats? First it was most people just need Clomid to fall pregnant, then it was Ovarian Drilling is amazing 80% have success with it, then i started with IUI 75% of people fall within 3 cycles and most definitely by 4 cycles, then 1st IVF fail and they say atleast we know how your body reacts to the meds now, most people have success on no 2, what eva!!!!!!!! I only have faith in natural now as that is the ONLY one that has remotely shown any success, just need to find the right bean now that will become my rainbow.
> 
> That is phenomenal!!!! I cant wait for you to test!!!! Are you planning to POAS soon? I hope DH is gonna get use to the toilet needing his attention :haha:
> 
> AFM, having some cramping feelings in my uterus. Fxd it is getting ready for bean to arrive tomorrow and welcome him with open arms and hold him tight for the next 9 months!!!!Click to expand...

I truly hope you get your Rainbow baby, TTC can be so hard....sigh. I hope your body is gearing up for a BFP!

I am still testing slightly positive, but I *should* see the line getting darker if pregnant Sat/Sun. I *think* I ovulated on the 16th but honestly with out my monitor I feel like I am in the dark with all of this :nope: Hubs and I agreed to just go with the flow and after AF bust out the monitor again so so be it! I have that faint cramping and overall awareness of my pelvic region this morning and still feel constipated at BM's...It is just weird to me all this but again I have no idea what my body will be like after a MC so that is also what makes me pause and say well maybe I am not pregnant, maybe it is the hormones from the MC? I test all the time though, lol, I tested this AM and will every AM till Af from now on! lol


----------



## Tella

You girls are keeping me on my seats edge here. I cant wait for the results!!!! Fx'd we get double good news!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## CastawayBride

Negative for infection ladies!!! Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## LeahLou

Yay no infection!! :) 

I have a doc appt at 3 with an u/s to figure out what's going on. Faint pos tests and pain near my left ovary doesn't sound good :( just praying for good news


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - :happydance::happydance::happydance: if no infection then you could be pg!!! I can't wait to hear the outcome. FX for you :flower:

Tella - :hugs::hugs: I sure hope you get your BFP soon, you deserve it!

Calvinzoey - any news on your results from the Dr? I sure hope it's not AF!!

As far as anything new with me, I really don't have much going on. Had a bit of cramping on and off yesterday afternoon but nothing out the ordinary and no shooting pains like I had with the last pg. 6dpo today so I still have to wait it out I guess :coffee:
On a good note, without doing my killer bootcamps this week and just sticking to my diet and doing 30-40 minutes of cycling on my spin bike at home I have still managed to lose 2 lbs this week. So I'm very happy about that and don't feel like a total bum for not being in the gym this week lol. :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

LeahLou said:


> Yay no infection!! :)
> 
> I have a doc appt at 3 with an u/s to figure out what's going on. Faint pos tests and pain near my left ovary doesn't sound good :( just praying for good news

LeahLou - keep us posted. FX for you! :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - :happydance::happydance::happydance: if no infection then you could be pg!!! I can't wait to hear the outcome. FX for you :flower:
> 
> Tella - :hugs::hugs: I sure hope you get your BFP soon, you deserve it!
> 
> Calvinzoey - any news on your results from the Dr? I sure hope it's not AF!!
> 
> As far as anything new with me, I really don't have much going on. Had a bit of cramping on and off yesterday afternoon but nothing out the ordinary and no shooting pains like I had with the last pg. 6dpo today so I still have to wait it out I guess :coffee:
> On a good note, without doing my killer bootcamps this week and just sticking to my diet and doing 30-40 minutes of cycling on my spin bike at home I have still managed to lose 2 lbs this week. So I'm very happy about that and don't feel like a total bum for not being in the gym this week lol. :happydance::thumbup:

I am down 30 by altering my diet just watching caloric intake! I did it in 4 months...using the lose it app...just 80 to go! Lol


----------



## mj2013

Awesome job Castaway!!!!! I was using the lose it app too but switched to my fitness pal. That's truly awesome! I'm proud of you and me too ;)


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> Yay no infection!! :)
> 
> I have a doc appt at 3 with an u/s to figure out what's going on. Faint pos tests and pain near my left ovary doesn't sound good :( just praying for good news

Good luck!!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Awesome job Castaway!!!!! I was using the lose it app too but switched to my fitness pal. That's truly awesome! I'm proud of you and me too ;)

Good for you I really needed the baby weight off, ASAP...hoping to loose another 10 if pregnant..then I will hit maintain until I can loose again...doc said ok to lose in first tri...


----------



## calvinzoey

Yeay for no infection!!! 

My doctor called, test was negative. No pregnancy, just AF. I feel a bit relieved this month, my stress level was sky high with my back pain and this upcoming crazy work week. :cry: There is only so much stress I can handle before I start freaking out. :haha:

MJ: Fx for you!!! <3


----------



## Tella

CastawayBride said:


> Negative for infection ladies!!! Woo hoo!!!!

:wohoo: so glad its negative! Hope its the bfp talking!



LeahLou said:


> Yay no infection!! :)
> 
> I have a doc appt at 3 with an u/s to figure out what's going on. Faint pos tests and pain near my left ovary doesn't sound good :( just praying for good news

Good luck! Could it still be left over hcg? Fxd there is a new bean :hugs:



mj2013 said:


> Castaway - :happydance::happydance::happydance: if no infection then you could be pg!!! I can't wait to hear the outcome. FX for you :flower:
> 
> Tella - :hugs::hugs: I sure hope you get your BFP soon, you deserve it!
> 
> Calvinzoey - any news on your results from the Dr? I sure hope it's not AF!!
> 
> As far as anything new with me, I really don't have much going on. Had a bit of cramping on and off yesterday afternoon but nothing out the ordinary and no shooting pains like I had with the last pg. 6dpo today so I still have to wait it out I guess :coffee:
> On a good note, without doing my killer bootcamps this week and just sticking to my diet and doing 30-40 minutes of cycling on my spin bike at home I have still managed to lose 2 lbs this week. So I'm very happy about that and don't feel like a total bum for not being in the gym this week lol. :happydance::thumbup:

Thats awesome! My weight is standing dead still for 10 weeks now even with all the exercising :cry:

Just remember every prrgnancy is different so dont give up you still very early! X


----------



## mj2013

Awww Tella.....you probably only need to make a few minor adjustments and I'm sure your weight will shift. You just have to figure out if you're eating too little while working out so hard which causes your body to hold on to what it has, or if you're eating all the calories you burn then you'll be at a stand still. 

I would like to lose 7 more lbs and then I'll be ok with my weight, so I'm working on that in the interim of TTC.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Awww Tella.....you probably only need to make a few minor adjustments and I'm sure your weight will shift. You just have to figure out if you're eating too little while working out so hard which causes your body to hold on to what it has, or if you're eating all the calories you burn then you'll be at a stand still.
> 
> I would like to lose 7 more lbs and then I'll be ok with my weight, so I'm working on that in the interim of TTC.

I have gained so much since 2006 when hubby and I started with each other...my wake up call was after having my son the scale kept going up! I am doing it at 30 pounds a clip.. 2-3 more times but glad to hit my first 30. I don't even look that big! It's all boobs and a$$. Lol


----------



## LeahLou

Tella, I got a negative test 2 weeks ago and an precious u/s to confirm nothing else. So I'm just so confused and nervous!!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, any updates? Im dying here, keep coming back to check.

Mj, I really dont have much to loose and I think thats why. I only want to loose like 3-5kgs in total and its belly fat which is hard. I know alcohol is my problem. I love beer and wine :dohh:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Hi girls, any updates? Im dying here, keep coming back to check.
> 
> Mj, I really dont have much to loose and I think thats why. I only want to loose like 3-5kgs in total and its belly fat which is hard. I know alcohol is my problem. I love beer and wine :dohh:

When you don't have much to loose it is MUCH harder. Trust me though you don't want the other problem...I have a lot to loose! lol:haha:

Leah, I hope you have your BFP and that it is all good for you!

Well my pregnancy test is staying this faint light positive. I did have pinching last night on the right side of my belly then slight cramping. I am wondering if maybe implantation, yesterday was day 6 for me I believe??? If so I should see the line get darker in two days...if not and this miscarriage follows the birth of my son then I should be getting my period on the 30th....


----------



## LeahLou

Alright ladies, faint pos tests and symptoms are from O'ing 2 times this month! My estrogen is all over the place! Not sure how it works but I O'd 2 weeks ago and u/s showed I'm about to again! Uterine lining is a little thin so even if we do get lucky, there's a higher chance of chemical. But we can try if we want, so back to bd'ing!


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> Alright ladies, faint pos tests and symptoms are from O'ing 2 times this month! My estrogen is all over the place! Not sure how it works but I O'd 2 weeks ago and u/s showed I'm about to again! Uterine lining is a little thin so even if we do get lucky, there's a higher chance of chemical. But we can try if we want, so back to bd'ing!

So the other positive was not a positive? That was from O'ing wow I never knew that could happen!:haha:

Go for it hun, if the worst is a chemical then you know for next time!

Good luck!


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies

Nothing new on my end really. Like Castaway I had some pinching on the right side last night but nothing since. I should be 7 dpo today so still playing the waiting game :coffee:

lol @ Tella - I know how that goes with the beer and wine, I eventually built up the strength to x it from my diet completely, only social gatherings I drink.

Leah - FX you catch the egg and it implants!!! In January I had a surge and then surged again 10 days later and got a few positive tests but it ended in a chemical for me, but I hope your lining will grow before the egg reaches the uterus.....you still have a few days for that to happen. Stay positive!

Calvinzoey - what's the latest? Did you get the results from the Dr yesterday? or did you test again?


----------



## 3Minions

I have been experiencing some technical difficulties with my computer but I'm still reading everything....GL everyone with everything going on now...

Today is CD1 for me. FX this AF isn't as weird as the last one.


----------



## LeahLou

Castaway, I didn't know it could happen either. I think we're gonna go for it as my opk was positive last night and is now fainter this morning. So as soon as he gets home, it's on ;) 

Oh I'm sorry mj. I'm glad someone else had experienced this before though! Thanks girl! I hope so too :)


----------



## CastawayBride

So I am calling my doctor tomorrow, another faint positive this morning and this afternoon....I am going to ask for the blood test to see what my HCG levels are at for this Friday (if I have not had my period yet). This way we will see if it is going up, versus down. IF I didn't have work on Monday I would so go for blood work in the AM lol


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - FX for you! Keep us posted.

Calvinzoey - Any updates??


----------



## CastawayBride

I called the doctor and he seemed surprised it is still positive...they are mailing me the script. It just stinks I have to wait until Friday I will be 5 weeks then post miscarriage) but I see it like this if I get my AF I won't go for the appointment lol Plus the longer it takes to determine the better chance if I am there will be a heart beat. I am not telling hubby, I have off Friday and he has to work...this should be interesting!

Do you think it is possible to have 25 miu which I think is a level of 25 HCG at almost 4 1/2 weeks? It seems feasible to me but who knows....I can't believe I am still getting positive tests, I had a follow up ultrasound and everything came out naturally via scan?!

The FRER was more positive then the IC BUT I believe that is 6.3 miu sensitivity....


----------



## mj2013

Castaway- with a scan showing everything was gone I don't see any reason why your hcg would still be the same unless you're pg! Do the tests look like they're getting darker any?
OMG I can't wait for Friday to come so we can find out!!! Eeeek!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway- with a scan showing everything was gone I don't see any reason why your hcg would still be the same unless you're pg! Do the tests look like they're getting darker any?
> OMG I can't wait for Friday to come so we can find out!!! Eeeek!

I am so impatient, gonna take Weds afternoon off from work and go then, hopefully will know more by Friday! :haha: I just can't wrap my mind around it but not peeing on any more sticks...just going for bloods.


----------



## Tella

CastawayBride said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, any updates? Im dying here, keep coming back to check.
> 
> Mj, I really dont have much to loose and I think thats why. I only want to loose like 3-5kgs in total and its belly fat which is hard. I know alcohol is my problem. I love beer and wine :dohh:
> 
> When you don't have much to loose it is MUCH harder. Trust me though you don't want the other problem...I have a lot to loose! lol:haha:
> 
> Leah, I hope you have your BFP and that it is all good for you!
> 
> Well my pregnancy test is staying this faint light positive. I did have pinching last night on the right side of my belly then slight cramping. I am wondering if maybe implantation, yesterday was day 6 for me I believe??? If so I should see the line get darker in two days...if not and this miscarriage follows the birth of my son then I should be getting my period on the 30th....Click to expand...

Yeah i know but it would still be nice to see just a 0.5kg difference in my weight but hey atleast its not going up :) Just remember that a bfp at 8dpo is very rare even if you already have hcg in your system, 12dpo is more reliable.



LeahLou said:


> Alright ladies, faint pos tests and symptoms are from O'ing 2 times this month! My estrogen is all over the place! Not sure how it works but I O'd 2 weeks ago and u/s showed I'm about to again! Uterine lining is a little thin so even if we do get lucky, there's a higher chance of chemical. But we can try if we want, so back to bd'ing!

I must be honest i have never heard of a HPT giving a possitive from LH, a OPK can give a possitive from HCG yes. But i have heard of 2 Os in one cycle, seems like your hormones are still messed up but we hope they will help this be a health Bean and your rainbow baby!!!!



mj2013 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Nothing new on my end really. Like Castaway I had some pinching on the right side last night but nothing since. I should be 7 dpo today so still playing the waiting game :coffee:
> 
> lol @ Tella - I know how that goes with the beer and wine, I eventually built up the strength to x it from my diet completely, only social gatherings I drink.
> 
> Leah - FX you catch the egg and it implants!!! In January I had a surge and then surged again 10 days later and got a few positive tests but it ended in a chemical for me, but I hope your lining will grow before the egg reaches the uterus.....you still have a few days for that to happen. Stay positive!
> 
> Calvinzoey - what's the latest? Did you get the results from the Dr yesterday? or did you test again?

The problem is this is social gatherings galore time for us, so many birthdays and events its not even funny. But from Jan im gonna stop it all together and only have Gin and Tonic.



3Minions said:


> I have been experiencing some technical difficulties with my computer but I'm still reading everything....GL everyone with everything going on now...
> 
> Today is CD1 for me. FX this AF isn't as weird as the last one.

Hope your AF has been behaving itself and that everything is nice and clean for the next cycle!!!



CastawayBride said:


> I called the doctor and he seemed surprised it is still positive...they are mailing me the script. It just stinks I have to wait until Friday I will be 5 weeks then post miscarriage) but I see it like this if I get my AF I won't go for the appointment lol Plus the longer it takes to determine the better chance if I am there will be a heart beat. I am not telling hubby, I have off Friday and he has to work...this should be interesting!
> 
> Do you think it is possible to have 25 miu which I think is a level of 25 HCG at almost 4 1/2 weeks? It seems feasible to me but who knows....I can't believe I am still getting positive tests, I had a follow up ultrasound and everything came out naturally via scan?!
> 
> The FRER was more positive then the IC BUT I believe that is 6.3 miu sensitivity....

Considering that you might only be nearing your end of your tww it is very possible. My HCG was 31 at 13dpo and my test was so light that i discarded it and only a few hours later picked it up again and saw the faintest of faint lines. Didnt say anything to DH till the bloods was confirmed.



CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway- with a scan showing everything was gone I don't see any reason why your hcg would still be the same unless you're pg! Do the tests look like they're getting darker any?
> OMG I can't wait for Friday to come so we can find out!!! Eeeek!
> 
> I am so impatient, gonna take Weds afternoon off from work and go then, hopefully will know more by Friday! :haha: I just can't wrap my mind around it but not peeing on any more sticks...just going for bloods.Click to expand...

LOL i would also be to impatient, but Wednesday will make your 12dpo im i right? That is a great time to do bloods as all my ARTs was always tested on 12dpo and never got a false negative.

AFM > 7dpo for me, hoping i start getting some sort of sign but i really doubt that it will be this month. Had a nice and early O but since the normal TWW symptoms are there, pressure around 4-6dpo and then fine afterwards. Will test on Thursday, Friday and Saturday and looking forward to it :dance:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, any updates? Im dying here, keep coming back to check.
> 
> Mj, I really dont have much to loose and I think thats why. I only want to loose like 3-5kgs in total and its belly fat which is hard. I know alcohol is my problem. I love beer and wine :dohh:
> 
> When you don't have much to loose it is MUCH harder. Trust me though you don't want the other problem...I have a lot to loose! lol:haha:
> 
> Leah, I hope you have your BFP and that it is all good for you!
> 
> Well my pregnancy test is staying this faint light positive. I did have pinching last night on the right side of my belly then slight cramping. I am wondering if maybe implantation, yesterday was day 6 for me I believe??? If so I should see the line get darker in two days...if not and this miscarriage follows the birth of my son then I should be getting my period on the 30th....Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i know but it would still be nice to see just a 0.5kg difference in my weight but hey atleast its not going up :) Just remember that a bfp at 8dpo is very rare even if you already have hcg in your system, 12dpo is more reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, faint pos tests and symptoms are from O'ing 2 times this month! My estrogen is all over the place! Not sure how it works but I O'd 2 weeks ago and u/s showed I'm about to again! Uterine lining is a little thin so even if we do get lucky, there's a higher chance of chemical. But we can try if we want, so back to bd'ing!Click to expand...
> 
> I must be honest i have never heard of a HPT giving a possitive from LH, a OPK can give a possitive from HCG yes. But i have heard of 2 Os in one cycle, seems like your hormones are still messed up but we hope they will help this be a health Bean and your rainbow baby!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Nothing new on my end really. Like Castaway I had some pinching on the right side last night but nothing since. I should be 7 dpo today so still playing the waiting game :coffee:
> 
> lol @ Tella - I know how that goes with the beer and wine, I eventually built up the strength to x it from my diet completely, only social gatherings I drink.
> 
> Leah - FX you catch the egg and it implants!!! In January I had a surge and then surged again 10 days later and got a few positive tests but it ended in a chemical for me, but I hope your lining will grow before the egg reaches the uterus.....you still have a few days for that to happen. Stay positive!
> 
> Calvinzoey - what's the latest? Did you get the results from the Dr yesterday? or did you test again?Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is this is social gatherings galore time for us, so many birthdays and events its not even funny. But from Jan im gonna stop it all together and only have Gin and Tonic.
> 
> 
> 
> 3Minions said:
> 
> 
> I have been experiencing some technical difficulties with my computer but I'm still reading everything....GL everyone with everything going on now...
> 
> Today is CD1 for me. FX this AF isn't as weird as the last one.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your AF has been behaving itself and that everything is nice and clean for the next cycle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I called the doctor and he seemed surprised it is still positive...they are mailing me the script. It just stinks I have to wait until Friday I will be 5 weeks then post miscarriage) but I see it like this if I get my AF I won't go for the appointment lol Plus the longer it takes to determine the better chance if I am there will be a heart beat. I am not telling hubby, I have off Friday and he has to work...this should be interesting!
> 
> Do you think it is possible to have 25 miu which I think is a level of 25 HCG at almost 4 1/2 weeks? It seems feasible to me but who knows....I can't believe I am still getting positive tests, I had a follow up ultrasound and everything came out naturally via scan?!
> 
> The FRER was more positive then the IC BUT I believe that is 6.3 miu sensitivity....Click to expand...
> 
> Considering that you might only be nearing your end of your tww it is very possible. My HCG was 31 at 13dpo and my test was so light that i discarded it and only a few hours later picked it up again and saw the faintest of faint lines. Didnt say anything to DH till the bloods was confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway- with a scan showing everything was gone I don't see any reason why your hcg would still be the same unless you're pg! Do the tests look like they're getting darker any?
> OMG I can't wait for Friday to come so we can find out!!! Eeeek!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so impatient, gonna take Weds afternoon off from work and go then, hopefully will know more by Friday! :haha: I just can't wrap my mind around it but not peeing on any more sticks...just going for bloods.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i would also be to impatient, but Wednesday will make your 12dpo im i right? That is a great time to do bloods as all my ARTs was always tested on 12dpo and never got a false negative.
> 
> AFM > 7dpo for me, hoping i start getting some sort of sign but i really doubt that it will be this month. Had a nice and early O but since the normal TWW symptoms are there, pressure around 4-6dpo and then fine afterwards. Will test on Thursday, Friday and Saturday and looking forward to it :dance:Click to expand...

Best of luck with testing! I would just like to get bloods to get a more accurate picture...I will probably POAS tom and that is 10 DPO anyway lol :haha: Didn't today but could not sleep for nothing last night and felt that tugging/pulling feeling again in bed. :wacko:


----------



## Tella

i sincerely hope that is bean just snuggling in deep in there!!!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I'm 2 dpo ahead of you but I had no real symptoms in the tww either so I kinda feel I'm out too, sigh. I'll definitely continue testing but 9 dpo today and BFN staring me in the face.

Castaway - Since I know you're a poas addict like me.....I know you're going to test again before the blood results lol. You're having some good symptoms though. FX for you! ;)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - I'm 2 dpo ahead of you but I had no real symptoms in the tww either so I kinda feel I'm out too, sigh. I'll definitely continue testing but 9 dpo today and BFN staring me in the face.
> 
> Castaway - Since I know you're a poas addict like me.....I know you're going to test again before the blood results lol. You're having some good symptoms though. FX for you! ;)

I get the internet cheapies so why not!? Lol I didn't test today though wanna see if the line gets darker Tom then might take a digi on Weds, 12 dpo to see how many weeks pregnant it says, my bloodwork is scheduled for 1:30!

FX for you MJ...I am 9 dpo too...


----------



## Tella

9dpo is still very early hey! Dont loose hope bean can still be implanting and not have enough HCG yet! The last stretch is the worst for me, the know that if it didnt happen there is no point in keeping hope but somehow we still do.


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies....I think I'm out. Temp drop, BFN when I tested as well.:nope: I usually will get my bfp at 9/10 dpo, so I know if it's not here yet then I'm pretty much out. These late implanters don't happen to me lol.

Ahh well....maybe I can lose another 5 lbs in the interim and hope for an xmas BFP :winkwink:

Any updates from you ladies?

Calvinzoey - where are you? ........probably working that crazy busy work schedule you mentioned.


----------



## Tella

:hugs: MJ, Sorry that you out :hugs:

AFM > im just hanging around waiting for this silly TWW to pass now, but im certain im out as well, i dont have any symptoms.


----------



## Tara158505

hey everyone sorry to just barge in but I don't know where else to start and get to talk to some people that are going through what I am. I just had a emergency dnc 11-3-13 and so its been 3 weeks and 3 days since then I am so confused as to what is going on because when I lost the one in june I didn't even know how far along I was it could have even been a chemical who knows, well I got my bfp on 8-3-13 and found out at 13w3d no hb I passed the baby at home at 17w on the 3rd we have been bd'ing since the 8th I got 2 very positive opks I believe it was 18th-20th im not exactly sure I didn't pay much attention cause I thought it was just because the left over hcg making the opk light up well I had bw done on the 21st and it was a 3 I tested 2 days later hpt and got very faint positives 2 days in a roll but im thinking its leftovers maybe how im not sure since its a 25miu test it isn't a indent or a evap ill post a picture but idk what to think cause even if I od it still isn't enough time unless the test wasn't correct and thrown off by the hcg ive heard you can o before your hcg gets to 0 but can you get pregnant if not at 0 hmm I would love to hear some of your stories and ideas also has anyone actually gotten pregnant right after a d and c and if so what happened and how did you know did you follow your hcg to 0 and use opks so interested in hearing from you all.. thanks again for letting me join so if im interrupting not my intention. also would love to get some buddies I hate going through this all alone :cry:
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> hey everyone sorry to just barge in but I don't know where else to start and get to talk to some people that are going through what I am. I just had a emergency dnc 11-3-13 and so its been 3 weeks and 3 days since then I am so confused as to what is going on because when I lost the one in june I didn't even know how far along I was it could have even been a chemical who knows, well I got my bfp on 8-3-13 and found out at 13w3d no hb I passed the baby at home at 17w on the 3rd we have been bd'ing since the 8th I got 2 very positive opks I believe it was 18th-20th im not exactly sure I didn't pay much attention cause I thought it was just because the left over hcg making the opk light up well I had bw done on the 21st and it was a 3 I tested 2 days later hpt and got very faint positives 2 days in a roll but im thinking its leftovers maybe how im not sure since its a 25miu test it isn't a indent or a evap ill post a picture but idk what to think cause even if I od it still isn't enough time unless the test wasn't correct and thrown off by the hcg ive heard you can o before your hcg gets to 0 but can you get pregnant if not at 0 hmm I would love to hear some of your stories and ideas also has anyone actually gotten pregnant right after a d and c and if so what happened and how did you know did you follow your hcg to 0 and use opks so interested in hearing from you all.. thanks again for letting me join so if im interrupting not my intention. also would love to get some buddies I hate going through this all alone :cry:

So sorry for your loss!

Have you tried a digital? They are suppose to be less sensitive...but honestly you need to go for blood work to see if it is climbing...that is what I just did today...hope you caught that little egg!


----------



## CastawayBride

Went for my blood work today ladies...hoping to get the results ASAP!

So I woke up at 5 am this morning and was cramping pretty strongly. I figured, OK, AF is coming. So I get out of bed, and nothing was there. I took a digi test this time and it came back 1-2 weeks pregnant which would be right as I would be 4 weeks Sat. This is IF I calculated correctly and O'ed when the stick said I did. So here I sit waiting to see, left over chemicals or a new little bean in there!

Do you think it is possible to have 50 miu left over at this point, 5 weeks Friday? BC I am shocked that I will still have that much, I thought if anything it would at least be in single digits by this point!


----------



## Tara158505

this test is from today maybe I can do the :happydance: soon enough just scared to get excited and it be from the mc although I am not sure how it could be if I was at 3 on the 21st maybe the 3 was part of a new pregnancy? I don't know I am just worried maybe something retained who knows ughhh so stressful:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> this test is from today maybe I can do the :happydance: soon enough just scared to get excited and it be from the mc although I am not sure how it could be if I was at 3 on the 21st maybe the 3 was part of a new pregnancy? I don't know I am just worried maybe something retained who knows ughhh so stressful:wacko:

Same fear I am having but I had an US that said everything was released and no spotting/bleeding for 21 days. sigh. It is so hard. Just keep your head up, once bloods are done you will definitely know whether to dance or say OK, 3 lousy points of HCG to go!

I am at 5 weeks post miscarriage on Friday and getting strong positives. I am in the same boat girlfriend lol


----------



## Tara158505

hey castaway, 
how far along were you? I was 13w3d when I found out no hb and 17w e when I passed him, they say that your hcg starts to decline when you start bleeding and also it is suppose to go down the same speed it goes up double ever 24-48 hours, I am a research fanatic on all of this I just couldn't find anything in my particular situation and I did have bw the 21st it was at 3 which is neg but I don't know if that was from the old or if its the start of a new they acted really surprised that I said I was getting pos hpts so I am guessing I was neg after the dnc or close to it regardless if it was at 3 and from the dnc I would most certainly be at 0 by now and yes everyone is different and it can take weeks to months to get back to 0 and get all your other hormones back to normal as well that's why I am so in limbo ugh but bright side they are getting darker for me and no I haven't tried another yet as I assumed it was just left overs and these evidently are extremely sensitive they are from the dollar tree but I was waiting to take a frer to make sure wasn't picking up leftovers those are more sensitive than these they are 15-20mius these are 25mius I want to try the cb advanced estimator but idk what mius they are I will look it up though I just dk if im that high yet because I would be very early if I am thanks for quick response and I hope you got a sticky little bean lots of baby dust to you:hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

castaway,
so glad I am not by myself even though I know it sucks for us both!! I am 3 weeks 3 days past my d n c I hated even having one but I was pouring blood couldn't get off the toilet it sounded as if you turned on the water but glad to get it over with at the same time. I don't know what my levels where after the dnc but I was supposed to have a 2w follow up and I can't get in til December 19th (which in a way I was glad so they couldn't tell me to wait to start ttc again not that I would have listened lol) but all I was told was wait 2 weeks which of course we didn't but that's why they took the blood test because I was sooo sick last week throwing up atleast once a day couldn't eat I am wondering if that was signs but I thought it was just due to hcg dropping really fast and I felt better after I found out it was a 3 but how in the world could a test pick up a level 3 hcg? and its 25miu sensitivity crazy huh? I was trying to wait to see if they get darker and come up faster before I call the dr and get more bw but its hard waiting and not knowing I want to get excited but scared to be let down again... I hope this is our month!! it would be great thanksgiving present and Christmas talk about something to be thankful for and present of the yr lol :happydance: we can hope that's for sure!!


----------



## Tara158505

also castaway I was just reading some older posts it's crazy its like our stories are almost identical i didn't think anyone was going to understand what i was talking about and/or going through sooo glad i found this thread how did you know you od and did you follow your levels down to 0 
when i got my 2 pos opks i had 2 pos hcgs too but im thinking that was from the last pregnancy but at this point im so confused idk maybe i oed way before i thought or maybe i was at 0 a long time ago i am worried this could be a chemical pregnancy as well since before the bw i was taking test from walmart the 88c ones and were faint pos then neg i think twice then now this not too many days later idk how this is possible from what I've read and you have to implant before hcg starts so idk what to think anymore i did have o pains and cramps and cm i think but idk for sure cause ik mc throws everything out of whack i guess ill have to break down and go get some bw done too i could go today but since so cold outside would rather wait i need to go buy some more test if i had all the money ive spent on opks and hcgs id have lots of money lol i have 60 opks cb adv already lol.. oh well if this one is a let down can use them next time... hope this works out for us all!! keep me updated soo interested in how yours turns out maybe it will shed some light on mine:hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies

I'm busy trying to pack everything up to head out of town for thanksgiving, but thought I'd pop in real quick.

Castaway - I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for your results too. FX for you!! I'm hoping AF will show this weekend for me as I had a BFN this morning as well.

Tara - was rushing through reading your posts so forgive me if I didn't get all the details. With my d&c I was 11 weeks along but I tested my hcg levels the entire time until they were gone. It took about 4 weeks for it all to be gone and then AF came 2 weeks later. Have you been testing out your hcg levels since the d&c? You could be pg again too, maybe try to go to a clinic and get your betas done twice to see if they are increasing or decreasing. FX crossed for you too!

ok, I'm gone. Have a good thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Tara158505

hi mj,
yes I have been following my hcg as much as possible ive been hpting and I went to the dr for beta on 21st I was 3 so im wondering if that was the end of the last pregnancy or... the start of a new since im getting a positive test I posted a pic of todays test looks darker but idk what you all think neg or pos? and yes I will go in for another beta after thanksgiving I am too going away to NC with my sister so I will try to go in Friday if they are open if not Monday and I will keep testing to see if still goes darker im more scared its chemical im thinking im around 8ish dpo though if I am pregnant again cause my luteal phase is short usually 13 days max and going by dnc my af would be the 3rd which is 6days away so it matches up oddly enough so idk eeee so much guess work and I see your waiting on your af how long as it been for you since your mc or dnc if this is chemical or weird leftovers which idk how it could be then ill be in the waiting game with you cause I have yet to get af either im 3w3d post dnc heres to hoping right..


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I'm busy trying to pack everything up to head out of town for thanksgiving, but thought I'd pop in real quick.
> 
> Castaway - I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for your results too. FX for you!! I'm hoping AF will show this weekend for me as I had a BFN this morning as well.
> 
> Tara - was rushing through reading your posts so forgive me if I didn't get all the details. With my d&c I was 11 weeks along but I tested my hcg levels the entire time until they were gone. It took about 4 weeks for it all to be gone and then AF came 2 weeks later. Have you been testing out your hcg levels since the d&c? You could be pg again too, maybe try to go to a clinic and get your betas done twice to see if they are increasing or decreasing. FX crossed for you too!
> 
> ok, I'm gone. Have a good thanksgiving everyone!

MJ hope you have an awesome Thanksgiving! I am looking forward to getting some answers on my end, thats for sure. Hope you get your BFP next cycle!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> also castaway I was just reading some older posts it's crazy its like our stories are almost identical i didn't think anyone was going to understand what i was talking about and/or going through sooo glad i found this thread how did you know you od and did you follow your levels down to 0
> when i got my 2 pos opks i had 2 pos hcgs too but im thinking that was from the last pregnancy but at this point im so confused idk maybe i oed way before i thought or maybe i was at 0 a long time ago i am worried this could be a chemical pregnancy as well since before the bw i was taking test from walmart the 88c ones and were faint pos then neg i think twice then now this not too many days later idk how this is possible from what I've read and you have to implant before hcg starts so idk what to think anymore i did have o pains and cramps and cm i think but idk for sure cause ik mc throws everything out of whack i guess ill have to break down and go get some bw done too i could go today but since so cold outside would rather wait i need to go buy some more test if i had all the money ive spent on opks and hcgs id have lots of money lol i have 60 opks cb adv already lol.. oh well if this one is a let down can use them next time... hope this works out for us all!! keep me updated soo interested in how yours turns out maybe it will shed some light on mine:hugs:

Tara I never had bloods and never got a negative test so this could very well be left over hormones for me. I guess that is why I am trying to not get my hopes up...:nope:

I was pregnant and due Sept 19th with our son, we unfortunately lost him at 31 weeks due to medical neglect. He was born after he passed we miss him so much and want to expand our family. After 5 weeks and 1 day past delivery my AF came back and we conceived that cycle.

Unfortunately by 9 weeks a baby never formed, diagnosed with a blighted ovum. I took it hard, I was ready to throw in the towel. My husband begged for one more try so we are going to do that. I am now waiting for an AF, It will be 5 weeks Friday. If it follows the same pattern as after the birth of my son AF should be right around the corner but I am starting to wonder if maybe I am pregnant. I took a digi today fully thinking it would be negative as they are not as sensitive. FRER's are the most sensitive and so are the internet cheapies I am addicted to! lol Well the digi came back, Pregnant 1-2 I saw online it is either 25 or 50 miu for them so I am thinking how can I have THAT much hormone left? I truly hope I don't have left over tissues....

I am taking it one day at a time...I *think* I ovulated November 16th. I had EWCM and three positive OPKs in a row with one being darker then the others. I am hoping to have my bloods back on Friday, I may need another bloods if it appears I have left over tissues to make sure I eventually get back to 0.

It is stressful but I knew having unprotected sex before AF would cause this. lol I am hoping that my bloods come back pregnant, that would be an August baby and that would make me happy! Our son was due in September....I don't know how I will be if we turn out pregnant but I will definitely not be telling anyone this time. Thats for sure...for as long as I can keep it quiet :)

Good luck, hope you get your answers soon!


----------



## Tara158505

castaway, I am so sorry for your loss this last one really hit me hard too, the one I lost in june I didn't know how far along I was or anything it still hurt but not like this one, june baby wasn't planned however this one was and I really thought it was meant to be I had dreams about it and I always have crazy dreams real vivid when I get pregnant which I am having now as well, but my mom passed away in 2010 and I dreamed I asked her to please let me be pregnant well I was and my due date was her bday so it really hit me as a shock I am highrisk so I get u/s a lot more I had 9w heard hb everything great, 11w3d again hb great, 13w3d no hb, of course I hoped it was a mistake but at my 14w3d scan it confirmed what I already knew due to light spotting etc placenta was trying to detach then when I passed him at 17weeks it was so hard on me he looked just like a baby would only a lot smaller he had eyes ears nose mouth hands feet fingers toes everything of course eyelids were still closed but I had him at home (you could tell it was a boy) and the ambulance brought him and while I was knocked out after dnc they took him to the lab without asking me so now I have nothing but u/s pictures I was so mad and still am, I will never be the same after this one but iw as going to just NTNP and see how it went but I can't let it go I guess and I like the whole opks and hpt testing lol but you said your 5w post dnc? hmm that's a hard guess since you don't know if you hit 0 yet but since you were just 9weeks this last time I would think you would be at 0 by now but everyones different I really hope you are and everything goes great this time everyone deserves a baby (with exception of course) and its hard after mc cause you still feel and look pregnant and idw to go anywhere or see anyone cause scared theyd think I was still pg or ask its hard I completely get it and seeing pg women makes it harder and people that you know aren't good parents etc but we have to push on and know there is a reason for all of this and that we will get our baby!!:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway, I am so sorry for your loss this last one really hit me hard too, the one I lost in june I didn't know how far along I was or anything it still hurt but not like this one, june baby wasn't planned however this one was and I really thought it was meant to be I had dreams about it and I always have crazy dreams real vivid when I get pregnant which I am having now as well, but my mom passed away in 2010 and I dreamed I asked her to please let me be pregnant well I was and my due date was her bday so it really hit me as a shock I am highrisk so I get u/s a lot more I had 9w heard hb everything great, 11w3d again hb great, 13w3d no hb, of course I hoped it was a mistake but at my 14w3d scan it confirmed what I already knew due to light spotting etc placenta was trying to detach then when I passed him at 17weeks it was so hard on me he looked just like a baby would only a lot smaller he had eyes ears nose mouth hands feet fingers toes everything of course eyelids were still closed but I had him at home (you could tell it was a boy) and the ambulance brought him and while I was knocked out after dnc they took him to the lab without asking me so now I have nothing but u/s pictures I was so mad and still am, I will never be the same after this one but iw as going to just NTNP and see how it went but I can't let it go I guess and I like the whole opks and hpt testing lol but you said your 5w post dnc? hmm that's a hard guess since you don't know if you hit 0 yet but since you were just 9weeks this last time I would think you would be at 0 by now but everyones different I really hope you are and everything goes great this time everyone deserves a baby (with exception of course) and its hard after mc cause you still feel and look pregnant and idw to go anywhere or see anyone cause scared theyd think I was still pg or ask its hard I completely get it and seeing pg women makes it harder and people that you know aren't good parents etc but we have to push on and know there is a reason for all of this and that we will get our baby!!:hugs:

I opted for a natural miscarriage assisted by medicine, Cytotec. I passed everything in 12 hours, bled for 2 weeks. I don't know if I could have passed a baby at home, it was hard enough seeing the sac :(
I went back two days after miscarriage, saw nothing on the US all was cleared.


----------



## Tara158505

castaway,
they wrote me cycotec as well but I didn't take it till I had to go to the er and they gave it to me there. even with everything cleared you could still have hcg, but who's to say whether or not that's your situation. I went out and bought some different cheap test and for now im saying they are negative I just don't know how 4 can be positive in another brand and the other negative unless I just don't have enough hcg yet ugh ill try again in the am with fmu hope its better sign for me as for you I hope this is the real deal and it sticks im worried mine is chemical idk at this point ... hoping for us both keep me updated as I will you.


----------



## Tella

Tara158505 said:


> hey everyone sorry to just barge in but I don't know where else to start and get to talk to some people that are going through what I am. I just had a emergency dnc 11-3-13 and so its been 3 weeks and 3 days since then I am so confused as to what is going on because when I lost the one in june I didn't even know how far along I was it could have even been a chemical who knows, well I got my bfp on 8-3-13 and found out at 13w3d no hb I passed the baby at home at 17w on the 3rd we have been bd'ing since the 8th I got 2 very positive opks I believe it was 18th-20th im not exactly sure I didn't pay much attention cause I thought it was just because the left over hcg making the opk light up well I had bw done on the 21st and it was a 3 I tested 2 days later hpt and got very faint positives 2 days in a roll but im thinking its leftovers maybe how im not sure since its a 25miu test it isn't a indent or a evap ill post a picture but idk what to think cause even if I od it still isn't enough time unless the test wasn't correct and thrown off by the hcg ive heard you can o before your hcg gets to 0 but can you get pregnant if not at 0 hmm I would love to hear some of your stories and ideas also has anyone actually gotten pregnant right after a d and c and if so what happened and how did you know did you follow your hcg to 0 and use opks so interested in hearing from you all.. thanks again for letting me join so if im interrupting not my intention. also would love to get some buddies I hate going through this all alone :cry:

So sorry to hear about your losses. Its always hard and we will never truely understand why we have to go through it.

You are such a brave woman for having him at home, i was so petrified of the home mc i went for a D&C immediately.

Fxd that its not just left over HCG and that infact it is your rainbow baby. I know its hard to start getting our hopes up but every baby deserves our positive thoughts and im praying it is snuggling in for the long run!

If you early then you need the more sensitive tests and 3 wont show that much on a test, especially not the 2nd pic. The cheapies you bought are most probably 50s and not 25s.

:dust: :dust: :dust: 



CastawayBride said:


> So sorry for your loss!
> 
> Have you tried a digital? They are suppose to be less sensitive...but honestly you need to go for blood work to see if it is climbing...that is what I just did today...hope you caught that little egg!

I agree 100% you need to see if it is increasing!



CastawayBride said:


> Went for my blood work today ladies...hoping to get the results ASAP!
> 
> So I woke up at 5 am this morning and was cramping pretty strongly. I figured, OK, AF is coming. So I get out of bed, and nothing was there. I took a digi test this time and it came back 1-2 weeks pregnant which would be right as I would be 4 weeks Sat. This is IF I calculated correctly and O'ed when the stick said I did. So here I sit waiting to see, left over chemicals or a new little bean in there!
> 
> Do you think it is possible to have 50 miu left over at this point, 5 weeks Friday? BC I am shocked that I will still have that much, I thought if anything it would at least be in single digits by this point!

I doubt it seriously, my hcg was down to neg on hpt a week after my D&C, not sure if your levels drop quicker with a D&C but considering your Od it means your HCG level was below the level the body normally prevents Ovulation and also if it was 50hcg still from previous preg then all your OPKs will be positive as they pick up HCG as well. So im convinced this is your rainbow, the digis are not that sensitive, i cant wait for those blood results!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish it just came back quicker. Here by us it only take 2 hours.



Tara158505 said:


> this test is from today maybe I can do the :happydance: soon enough just scared to get excited and it be from the mc although I am not sure how it could be if I was at 3 on the 21st maybe the 3 was part of a new pregnancy? I don't know I am just worried maybe something retained who knows ughhh so stressful:wacko:

Chances of having tissue retained after a D&C is very small. Keeping everything crossed for you girls!!!



mj2013 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I'm busy trying to pack everything up to head out of town for thanksgiving, but thought I'd pop in real quick.
> 
> Castaway - I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for your results too. FX for you!! I'm hoping AF will show this weekend for me as I had a BFN this morning as well.
> 
> Tara - was rushing through reading your posts so forgive me if I didn't get all the details. With my d&c I was 11 weeks along but I tested my hcg levels the entire time until they were gone. It took about 4 weeks for it all to be gone and then AF came 2 weeks later. Have you been testing out your hcg levels since the d&c? You could be pg again too, maybe try to go to a clinic and get your betas done twice to see if they are increasing or decreasing. FX crossed for you too!
> 
> ok, I'm gone. Have a good thanksgiving everyone!

Sorry about the BFN :hugs: Hope the stupid witch isnt to bad this weekend so that you can still enjoy all the festivities.

Hope you have a blast this weekend, atleast you can enjoy a bottle or 2 of :wine: :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Tara158505 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone sorry to just barge in but I don't know where else to start and get to talk to some people that are going through what I am. I just had a emergency dnc 11-3-13 and so its been 3 weeks and 3 days since then I am so confused as to what is going on because when I lost the one in june I didn't even know how far along I was it could have even been a chemical who knows, well I got my bfp on 8-3-13 and found out at 13w3d no hb I passed the baby at home at 17w on the 3rd we have been bd'ing since the 8th I got 2 very positive opks I believe it was 18th-20th im not exactly sure I didn't pay much attention cause I thought it was just because the left over hcg making the opk light up well I had bw done on the 21st and it was a 3 I tested 2 days later hpt and got very faint positives 2 days in a roll but im thinking its leftovers maybe how im not sure since its a 25miu test it isn't a indent or a evap ill post a picture but idk what to think cause even if I od it still isn't enough time unless the test wasn't correct and thrown off by the hcg ive heard you can o before your hcg gets to 0 but can you get pregnant if not at 0 hmm I would love to hear some of your stories and ideas also has anyone actually gotten pregnant right after a d and c and if so what happened and how did you know did you follow your hcg to 0 and use opks so interested in hearing from you all.. thanks again for letting me join so if im interrupting not my intention. also would love to get some buddies I hate going through this all alone :cry:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your losses. Its always hard and we will never truely understand why we have to go through it.
> 
> You are such a brave woman for having him at home, i was so petrified of the home mc i went for a D&C immediately.
> 
> Fxd that its not just left over HCG and that infact it is your rainbow baby. I know its hard to start getting our hopes up but every baby deserves our positive thoughts and im praying it is snuggling in for the long run!
> 
> If you early then you need the more sensitive tests and 3 wont show that much on a test, especially not the 2nd pic. The cheapies you bought are most probably 50s and not 25s.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss!
> 
> Have you tried a digital? They are suppose to be less sensitive...but honestly you need to go for blood work to see if it is climbing...that is what I just did today...hope you caught that little egg!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree 100% you need to see if it is increasing!
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Went for my blood work today ladies...hoping to get the results ASAP!
> 
> So I woke up at 5 am this morning and was cramping pretty strongly. I figured, OK, AF is coming. So I get out of bed, and nothing was there. I took a digi test this time and it came back 1-2 weeks pregnant which would be right as I would be 4 weeks Sat. This is IF I calculated correctly and O'ed when the stick said I did. So here I sit waiting to see, left over chemicals or a new little bean in there!
> 
> Do you think it is possible to have 50 miu left over at this point, 5 weeks Friday? BC I am shocked that I will still have that much, I thought if anything it would at least be in single digits by this point!Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt it seriously, my hcg was down to neg on hpt a week after my D&C, not sure if your levels drop quicker with a D&C but considering your Od it means your HCG level was below the level the body normally prevents Ovulation and also if it was 50hcg still from previous preg then all your OPKs will be positive as they pick up HCG as well. So im convinced this is your rainbow, the digis are not that sensitive, i cant wait for those blood results!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish it just came back quicker. Here by us it only take 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Tara158505 said:
> 
> 
> this test is from today maybe I can do the :happydance: soon enough just scared to get excited and it be from the mc although I am not sure how it could be if I was at 3 on the 21st maybe the 3 was part of a new pregnancy? I don't know I am just worried maybe something retained who knows ughhh so stressful:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Chances of having tissue retained after a D&C is very small. Keeping everything crossed for you girls!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> I'm busy trying to pack everything up to head out of town for thanksgiving, but thought I'd pop in real quick.
> 
> Castaway - I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for your results too. FX for you!! I'm hoping AF will show this weekend for me as I had a BFN this morning as well.
> 
> Tara - was rushing through reading your posts so forgive me if I didn't get all the details. With my d&c I was 11 weeks along but I tested my hcg levels the entire time until they were gone. It took about 4 weeks for it all to be gone and then AF came 2 weeks later. Have you been testing out your hcg levels since the d&c? You could be pg again too, maybe try to go to a clinic and get your betas done twice to see if they are increasing or decreasing. FX crossed for you too!
> 
> ok, I'm gone. Have a good thanksgiving everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the BFN :hugs: Hope the stupid witch isnt to bad this weekend so that you can still enjoy all the festivities.
> 
> Hope you have a blast this weekend, atleast you can enjoy a bottle or 2 of :wine: :haha:Click to expand...

Teila, My fingers are crossed I can tell you that! lol I am truly afraid they are going to say they missed something and that I need to now go in for a D&C. I can't see how I had the US but who knows. My husband this morning though said, Wow, your boobs look so big. ha ha ha I was like you think? and just blew him off....time will tell! 

I know some of these early response tests are so sensitive they could definitely detect left over hormones, but, the digitals are not suppose to be as sensitive so Tara if you are getting positives on that you may be with a little bean in there! Plus if you were at 3, that is is considered not pregnant, anything under 5 is!


----------



## Tella

Im keeping everything crossed for you ladies in the next couple of daya!!!


----------



## Tara158505

hey tella,
the ones in the pick claim to be 25miu the ones I took lastnight and this am I am not sure what they are but are negative as far as I can tell I think I see something but then im like no so I don't know if the dollar tree is open on my way out ill stop for some of those to see if its getting darker and not going away on me so scared of a chemical ugh good luck ladies happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Still no AF here and went to the bathroom and this is TMI but I had a ton of CM...it was clear and lotion like with bits of yellow in it. Trying to not get my hopes up but seriously thinking we may be expecting again!


----------



## Tara158505

CastawayBride said:


> Still no AF here and went to the bathroom and this is TMI but I had a ton of CM...it was clear and lotion like with bits of yellow in it. Trying to not get my hopes up but seriously thinking we may be expecting again!

castaway me too minus the yellow I thought maybe starting cause im due the 3rd anyway but no it was thick cm like you said lotion ughhhh hope we get this and its our month!!:happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF here and went to the bathroom and this is TMI but I had a ton of CM...it was clear and lotion like with bits of yellow in it. Trying to not get my hopes up but seriously thinking we may be expecting again!
> 
> castaway me too minus the yellow I thought maybe starting cause im due the 3rd anyway but no it was thick cm like you said lotion ughhhh hope we get this and its our month!!:happydance:Click to expand...

My husbands birthday is Dec 12th I have reservations at this nice place for dinner. IF we are preggers I am going to wrap the test in a little box and give it to him and say Oh I forgot one more gift. At that point, if I am correct, I will be almost 6 weeks...unless my calculations are totally wrong. OR stinking left over hormones. :growlmad:


----------



## Tella

Tara158505 said:


> hey tella,
> the ones in the pick claim to be 25miu the ones I took lastnight and this am I am not sure what they are but are negative as far as I can tell I think I see something but then im like no so I don't know if the dollar tree is open on my way out ill stop for some of those to see if its getting darker and not going away on me so scared of a chemical ugh good luck ladies happy thanksgiving!!

I think sticking to the same test is the best as you can at least compare the progression on them. Im keeping everything crossed that its not a chemical and just your been snuggling in there!!!!



CastawayBride said:


> Still no AF here and went to the bathroom and this is TMI but I had a ton of CM...it was clear and lotion like with bits of yellow in it. Trying to not get my hopes up but seriously thinking we may be expecting again!

No AF is great news!!!!!! Fxd for those blood results tomorrow!!!! Have you dont any other tests again so that you can see if its getting darker tomorrow?

This is soooooo exciting, you derserve it so much!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Tara158505 said:
> 
> 
> hey tella,
> the ones in the pick claim to be 25miu the ones I took lastnight and this am I am not sure what they are but are negative as far as I can tell I think I see something but then im like no so I don't know if the dollar tree is open on my way out ill stop for some of those to see if its getting darker and not going away on me so scared of a chemical ugh good luck ladies happy thanksgiving!!
> 
> I think sticking to the same test is the best as you can at least compare the progression on them. Im keeping everything crossed that its not a chemical and just your been snuggling in there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF here and went to the bathroom and this is TMI but I had a ton of CM...it was clear and lotion like with bits of yellow in it. Trying to not get my hopes up but seriously thinking we may be expecting again!Click to expand...
> 
> No AF is great news!!!!!! Fxd for those blood results tomorrow!!!! Have you dont any other tests again so that you can see if its getting darker tomorrow?
> 
> This is soooooo exciting, you derserve it so much!!!Click to expand...

I ran out of Frer's and digi's lol I have the cheap internet tests. I am 12 dpo if I did O when I think I did. My AF should be on Sat, if i follow the same post partum pattern. I am thinking of getting another digi if they say they think I am pregnant. I will take that on December 12th and wrap it for my guy. I just have this slight cramping...other than that my chest feels heavy but who knows. I really hope to see some BFPs ladies. :winkwink:


----------



## Tara158505

your prolly right on with your dates that would be a great way to give a present lol and my husband gets annoyed with my obsessions plus he worries it will happen again, well I picked up my test from lastnight and see a line now I have hear lots of people say those brand test purple and white cheap ones take a while to show up and with my last pregnancy I had to leave it for hours to get a result pos but it was a real pos I was just really early so I always leave those test sitting for a while I took one this am and my kids stole it I think I can't find it cause now im wondering if it has changed as well I guess a few more days will help show something im so worried its chemical or even leftovers but how could a test pick up a 3hcg idk this is all so much to take in ya know I would love to hear your husbands reaction to the present lol


----------



## Tara158505

tella,
yeah I just wanted to see it on another test to make sure the ones I was using weren't faulty which how can that many be defects lol but I have some more of the ones I took llastnight but im trying to hold my pee for a long time then test I cant find the one ffor this morning anywhere I had a 3 and 2 yr old so they steal everything and they have watched me test and pee so much they are starting to wonder about me lol and I have been crampy as well but AF and pregnancy/implantation symptoms are soo similar its crazy I really have no symptoms which I didn't last time either but I did throw up from around 18-21st so who knows but I am sure you are fine!!


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies, 
I am so frustrated right now I can't stand it I am trying to find out the sensitivity of the test I took today because it to me looks like a neg result, it makes me wonder were all those before just a defective batch? I tried to stop and get more on my way back home from nc but they weren't open so I guess im stuck waiting til tomorrow. it's so hard when you want something so bad and feel like you keep losing it everytime as soon as you think you've got it.. im so tired of losing over and over :cry:


----------



## LeahLou

I know how you feel. 4 losses this year and still no AF 6 weeks after the most recent. 
It's frustrating, heartbreaking and confusing. But know you're not alone in it. You got us bnb girls to help you through it! :hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

it's the "not knowing" that's really killing me and then I have been searching for answers about the walmart cheapies and all I can find for most def is they are 25mius/ml which I don't see how if the dollar tree brand is too 25miu/ml because they've been positive while neg walmarts and like I mentioned I tried to stop but not open and now im trying to think of possible reason why I was positive on 4 dt brand and not wm brand ughh I just dk anymore maybe it was leftovers how it picked up a 3 I have no ideal and how it would be still picking up anything 7 days later I don't know either maybe its a chemical im crampy and cm so who knows but with my last it took 2 days before my expected period to get a bfp on frer sooo maybe I need to wait or use one of those idk what to do anymore :shrug:I want to just be a cry baby today and pout:cry: eeehhh im going to go crazy :wacko:wish more things were open today!!:growlmad:


----------



## Tella

Sorry for all the uphill you having with those tests and wondering what sensitivity they are. In have the same problem here. Hardly any tests say their sensitivity which is super annoying. 

I wish we could get a bfp with out all this stress and wondering. 

I bought a clearblue to start testing today with but now after testing a see its 25mui which isn't sensitive like they make out on the box :glowmad: did a IC as well and both are negative.

I have one 12.5mui for tomorrow, fxd it will pick up something.

Only things I kinda have as symptoms are constipation and frequent pee. Last bfp the test was so light on 13dpo that I doubt anything would have shown on 11dpo, fxd is the same now but I'm still very doubtful.

Fxd for a little miracle with late arrival. 

Cant wait for those blood results!!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> I know how you feel. 4 losses this year and still no AF 6 weeks after the most recent.
> It's frustrating, heartbreaking and confusing. But know you're not alone in it. You got us bnb girls to help you through it! :hugs:

Leah any news on your front? It sounded like you may have been pregnant again, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi ladies!

Still no AF And so sign of it. I am 5 weeks, today, post miscarriage. I can't wait to get the blood test results, going to start calling tomorrow! lol

I think they don't post the sensitivity of the tests as some are very, very sensitive and others are not. the Digi's are not as sensitive as the two line ones. I hear the Frer's are super sensitive even though they report only being a certain strength. I buy the cheapies on the internet and they tell you what they are at in terms of sensitivity. Here is a link if you are interested!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007VT30C8/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tara158505

hey girls,
well I found out that the dollar general/walmart 88cent brand tests are in fact (well they CLAIM) 25 mius but I find that hard to believe or either the dollar tree test are a lot more sensitive then they claim at 25mius I have been getting faint positives on those as you could see in my pictures since at most maybe 4dpo (again which could be because of my jump for mc to new pregnancy idk) anyway I got 2 stark white neg that I know of on the dg/wm brand test which I lost one so idk what it was however this am with fmu I got a faint positive heres a pic to go with it as I know you all will be interested to see the out come.. I am still not 100 % as I would like to go get some more test and see if they are all also positive and perhaps a frer as I said dt was closed last night so I was stuck with these "25mius" lol I should be around 8dpo now I am guessing again I think I got 2 pos opks on 18th and 19th I believe not 100 percent cause I wasn't really paying attention cause I thought old hcg was triggering it well I remember now I was looking up pinching pains in uterus 3 weeks after d and c and im guessing that was implantation and I was more sensitive due to the d and c but who knows ugghh I still don't know what to think.. castaway I am very interested to hear your results!! FXED and toes lol ... well I was going to post a pic but idk how it says url link ill try figure it out


----------



## LeahLou

Nothing new! Just testing away.. :haha:
7dpo today and I had a one of those squinter lines. Maybe I'll get something more in the next few days!

Hope your levels are negative Castaway, so you can get all sorted out! Took me near 6 weeks. But I was at 28,000 and my body was nowhere near trying to miscarry. 

Def post a pic Tara! If you go advanced, click the paperclip above the text box to upload your picture, then click it again to insert the pic into the text body and reply :)


----------



## Tara158505

it took me a minte to get a good connection and yea I hit quick reply instead of post reply is why I couldn't get it plus connection lol here you go its a faint one and lucky I got a good camera on my phone lol
 



Attached Files:







8.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









12.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tara158505

I can barely see it on here so I don't know if you all can this made me question myself looking at it on here :dohh:but you can see it good in the pics on my phone sent via msgs im going to go buy some more when I get out today but I was looking on count down to pregnancy where people post pictures and let others vote and people put positive and I can't see a thing I don't understand how they can and like I said this made me question if I do see if so I looked again but ik pics can alter to where its harder to see so hopefully ill get a more solid later for you too see lets hope:shrug:


----------



## LeahLou

I definitely see it!! Trust me, if people can see double lines on my tests, they can see it on yours!! :hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

LL, 
I sure hope so!! I don't think it would be leftovers because as I was going down that same test would give me a good positive and for the past week or more its been stark white neg only positives I got that were actually good enough to consider where on the dt tests soo I am thinking the 3hcg had to be the new baby I hope at least eeee I am getting ready now to run and get some more test and maybe a frer to confirm!! when did you get your first faint line? hope this one sticks for us both!!:hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

Awww yay!!! With my pregnancies I've gotten my first positives at 8dpo, 12 dpo, 10 dpo, 16 dpo, & 24 dpo. So it all ranges!


----------



## Tara158505

so I went to get me some more test at dt and it seems lighter but hasn't been real long but yet now its showing up faint on the others ugh so confused:dohh:


----------



## mj2013

Hi ladies

Castaway- no news on the blood results yet?

Tara - I think I see a line in the top pic, but it looks like it's lighter than the original pic you posted, it could be the hcg leaving your system..... see what another test looks like tomorrow. 

Calvinzoey - where in the world are you? 

Leah & Tella - fingers crossed for you ladies!

I'm 13 dpo today, saw a slight line on my frer test this morning, but I normally test positive at 9dpo I'm thinking the test is faulty or something. AF should be here Sunday or Monday so I'll just wait and see, plus I'm all out of tests anyway.


----------



## Tara158505

mj,
these are totally different test brands is why the difference, I know its not leaving from the d and c because I had already hit 0 however could still be a chemical I guess I don't know but this is the first day ive gotten a positive on that kind the dt is still positive as well so I don't know I am only max 8dpo oh and to add I used unconcentrated urine and used same urine on same brand test got a faint pos on one and a neg on the other they are both dt test but its like they are trying to get rid of the one to start using a new kind and this is the 3rd different test ive saw from there they use to have blue at the sample part and green for ovulation test so I am not sure whats going on there unless one is more sensitive then the other I think that test "claim" a certain miu but infact it still will vary from person to person and test to test on the one ive gotten positives for days now and other not til today and then the other still neg lol so idk I am not convienced with their theory on the mius at all idcc if they claim to be 25miu theres no way!!:haha::shrug:


----------



## Tara158505

LL,
yes I agree I definitely think it varies greatly per person per pregnancy per test:friends:


----------



## Tara158505

LeahLou said:


> Awww yay!!! With my pregnancies I've gotten my first positives at 8dpo, 12 dpo, 10 dpo, 16 dpo, & 24 dpo. So it all ranges!

also I was wondering which dpo are you now and when did you get your most recent faint line? I am going to test again with fmu see if I can get a darker line I peed on so many test last pregnancy it was crazy because I was so scared my levels would go down and not up like the first one I lost and people make fun of me but I don't care cause if they had or have been thru it they would totally understand why I do what I do I feel like a pee stick :ninja: by now lol hopefully soon we can both get our :happydance: on but till then we can still :dance: away!! I took a prenatal today just incase ughh the wait is soooo hard sometimes I want to go ahead and say/think I am but at the same time I feel like I should wait til all test say :bfp: and not one :bfn: blaaahhh


----------



## LeahLou

I'm 7dpo today and am having faint lines on ic's but nothing I would call a bfp yet. 
My chemical in may, I found out at 10 dpo with a FRER. 
How many dpo are you now??


----------



## Tara158505

I am guessing im 9dpo but I am really not sure cause I can't remember the exact day I got pos opks I took 2 2 days in a row bfp and always hcgs with them so I thought it was triggering the opks im guessing it was somewhere between 18-20th but again im not sure it could have been even the 17th but my dnc was the 3rd and my hcg 3 on the 21st so it had to be before that I guess idk im so confused I head you didn't o after a mmc but idk how could be leftovers since I got neg on the purple and white test for 2 weeks now pos again... who knows :(


----------



## LeahLou

Maybe take a break from it all? Just give yourself a rest and if AF hasn't come in a week or 2 then test again. :hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

and also my crazy dreams started back on the 21st along with toothaches and hungry gassy etc which are all tell tale signs for me esp the dreams but again idk im so scared ill have a chemical or something but im guessing those pinching pains were implantation pains I wish i could remember even when that was maybe my fb page will have something to give me a clue ill go look ugh


----------



## Tara158505

yeah that's easier said than done my af is due the 3rd and my luteal phase is max 13days which is what i am really using to narrow it down and that makes me right on target with all this so probably am 8 or 9dpo last time i was 2 days til my af to show so hopefully ill be darker tomorrow or lighter i would rather know something than nothing ya know


----------



## Tara158505

okay so looking back on my fb i am guessing i got the 2 pos opks on the 19th and 20th so that would make me .... what 7dpo or 8dpo? but idk cause if my level was at 3 the 21st i had to ovulate before that who knows i guess ill just see if they are getting darker and call dr Monday for blood work because i am confusing my self even more because implantation has to take place before you can produce hcg but they say can o before 0 so maybe i oed before 0 idk anymore maybe its faulty test because i honestly do not see how could be leftovers i would def hit 0 by now since i was at 3 if that was an old pregnancy but i think 3 was the start of a new oh well idk


----------



## LeahLou

Yep. Way early for a positive!


----------



## Tara158505

guess well see soon enough... if i am pregnant and that early those dt test are super sensitive!! going to be gnight


----------



## Tella

Mj, thats super exciting! Keep us posted on that line! Frer are great tests so I doubt that it will be invalid!

leah & Tara, GL with all your testing. That's the exact reason I hate testing early as you always wondering. Both of you are still very early. Maybe wait a day and test tomorrow, if there is progression, you will see it clearly. 

Waiting patiently for those bloods!!!!

Afm >12dpo, :bfn: I did the early predictor test that's 12.5mui and got a stark white bfn, so im out for the month. 

Gonna go and have a blast at my race. I cant wait anymore, will post a pic after we done. 

Have a great Saturday everyone


----------



## mj2013

Hey Tara, if your hcg went down to 0 and you were testing negative and now you're testing positive again, then it has to be a new pg. FX for you, it's probably just early but will get darker soon ;)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Castaway- no news on the blood results yet?
> 
> Tara - I think I see a line in the top pic, but it looks like it's lighter than the original pic you posted, it could be the hcg leaving your system..... see what another test looks like tomorrow.
> 
> Calvinzoey - where in the world are you?
> 
> Leah & Tella - fingers crossed for you ladies!
> 
> I'm 13 dpo today, saw a slight line on my frer test this morning, but I normally test positive at 9dpo I'm thinking the test is faulty or something. AF should be here Sunday or Monday so I'll just wait and see, plus I'm all out of tests anyway.

MJ office closed today, won't know anything till tomorrow. :nope: I just want some answers boooooo! lol Today was the day I got my period after my full term pregnancy 5 weeks 1 day and no period in sight. My cramping has slowed down though, now I seem to only cramp if I wait to pee too long! :haha: This is all so maddening! sigh. This is what I get for not waiting for my first AF I suppose. :dohh:

I ran out of FRER's only have IC tests left. Don't want to waste any more money so waiting for the test results. IF they say they are inconclusive I am going to go back on Friday and get more bloods done to see if they are going up or staying put. I am wondering if I may have retained product even though I don't see how that is possible, I got the US that says all clear...who knows.:wacko:


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> Nothing new! Just testing away.. :haha:
> 7dpo today and I had a one of those squinter lines. Maybe I'll get something more in the next few days!
> 
> Hope your levels are negative Castaway, so you can get all sorted out! Took me near 6 weeks. But I was at 28,000 and my body was nowhere near trying to miscarry.
> 
> Def post a pic Tara! If you go advanced, click the paperclip above the text box to upload your picture, then click it again to insert the pic into the text body and reply :)

Leah how far along were you with 28,000? I know I produce a lot of HCG. All the doctors often ask if I have a history of multiples with how high my levels get...so it could just be I have left overs at this far along...sigh. I know with my son it took 3 weeks to get out of my system as at 5 weeks 1 day I got my AF.


----------



## mj2013

AF showed up for me today. ...I'm kinda happy to be moving on even if the cycle was a bust ;)

Castaway- I'm on the edge of my seat for you!!! I have fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## Tara158505

hey girls,

mj, so sorry your out but at least you can know whats going on this cycle and track everything, yes I think it is a new pregnancy but at the same time I have all those what if's? so frustrating but like someone else said that's what happens when you don't wait I suppose but I wasn't exactly tnp either but I had heard you are more fertile after but I also read you don't O first after a MMC and I kinda wanted to prove that theory wrong, lol

Castaway,
I highly doubt it is retained product, I am not sure about the levels lingering since you say they are usually high I am hoping its not!! I can't wait to hear your results!!

Tella, frer I highly doubt is wrong those are known to be great test I haven't ever had a faulty one but theres a first time for everything however I seriously doubt it!! good luck!!

I hope I got everyone and everyone right lol I am new to the mulitname posting lol I've mostly just read peoples stories on here and not joined in til now. afm today I took another dt its still faint but darker if that makes sense so im still worried a bit I think every test is different even if the same brand because of the antibodies one can have got dipped more than the other and the hcg not stick as good. if that too makes sense, I may get a frer today but I know they are more sensitive so I may get a more solid bfp but I will still be worried because my losses I want to know its getting darker and not lighter!! so hard waiting and not knowing I wish everyone good luck and will be waiting on updates from you ladies!!:happydance: :friends: oh and a ps I have been crampy like hell idk if that's a good sign or bad sign im soo scared af will come on no matter what its expected on the 3rd so we will see ive had some back pain too :growlmad: and white cm which I think that parts good because usually after ovulation if the egg implants I usually start getting cm a lot more as if I keep o'ing


----------



## Tara158505

also what ic's are the best and where do you normally buy them from ebay, amazon, etc? I bought some back in august I think and got themf rom baby hopes were suppose to be 10miu but I don't know and I have heard a lot about wondfo I just want to know what is the best ones to get and the least mius thanks

I added a picture from the one I took today.. i think that may help you understand why i think each test is different even when using same tests repeatedly lastnight i got a faint faint now this and i know for a fact the purple and white test vary buy test and use i was very pregnant and used them got a faint then a dark i was scared to death..
 



Attached Files:







14.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> also what ic's are the best and where do you normally buy them from ebay, amazon, etc? I bought some back in august I think and got themf rom baby hopes were suppose to be 10miu but I don't know and I have heard a lot about wondfo I just want to know what is the best ones to get and the least mius thanks
> 
> I added a picture from the one I took today.. i think that may help you understand why i think each test is different even when using same tests repeatedly lastnight i got a faint faint now this and i know for a fact the purple and white test vary buy test and use i was very pregnant and used them got a faint then a dark i was scared to death..

Tara I tend to get the cheapies on Amazon, but confirm with a FRER as I noticed the internet cheapies never really get that positive, only slightly to tip me off that I am pregnant. I usually get positives at 8 DPO...follow with a FRER then a digi for pics :thumb up:

Tested with an Internet Cheapie, still getting a faint positive. Seriously need my blood test results back!:nope:


----------



## Tara158505

Castaway,
yeah that's what i was worried about cause that's how it was for the ones of off babyhopes.com i kept thinking i saw a line but couldn't get nothing on a different test but of course they claim 10miu so that's why however i did end up being pregnant that was on july 25th i never got a :bfp: till i tested with frer and it took me using all 3 the last being taken on the 4th of august which came up clear and fast i thought i was seeing things it was my first time using frer but it was a :bfp: so if the ic was correct it took a while to build up hcg i guess!! i am anxious to hear your results as well i would love for us all to get some good news!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> Castaway,
> yeah that's what i was worried about cause that's how it was for the ones of off babyhopes.com i kept thinking i saw a line but couldn't get nothing on a different test but of course they claim 10miu so that's why however i did end up being pregnant that was on july 25th i never got a :bfp: till i tested with frer and it took me using all 3 the last being taken on the 4th of august which came up clear and fast i thought i was seeing things it was my first time using frer but it was a :bfp: so if the ic was correct it took a while to build up hcg i guess!! i am anxious to hear your results as well i would love for us all to get some good news!! :happydance: :hugs:

Thanks hun, I honestly feel it can go either way in my case as I passed everything naturally. Hoping they have the results tomorrow ;) I will do another digi if they are pregnant next Sunday as it should say 2-3 weeks by then!


----------



## Tara158505

castaway,

that's exactly what i would do thank goodness they have came out with those clearblue advanced week estimators for women like us who have had losses it can reassure us in some ways!! i hope it is going up up up up!! :) i hope mine goes up up up up too lol


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway,
> 
> that's exactly what i would do thank goodness they have came out with those clearblue advanced week estimators for women like us who have had losses it can reassure us in some ways!! i hope it is going up up up up!! :) i hope mine goes up up up up too lol

Honestly I just want an answer, either way! lol I would love for it to be positive, then we can move forward and onward but if negative back to TTC!


----------



## Tara158505

Castaway,
I know exactly how you feel the not knowing drives you crazy I get it!! but I still can't wait til Monday to hear your news either way!!!!!
:wacko:

afm update I went out and got some more test the purple and white ones since those have seemed to take longer to get a positive or faint and I took one as soon as I got home and the line came up in maybe 3 minutes or so the limit is 10 but I have read and also have experience knowing the test can take much longer than that depending on how far along you are I saw the test at wal mart the weekly estimators by cb but I am trying to wait to get a more solid dark positive first because those probably need atleast 50mius to show up.. and I am not sure at all how far along I am I just know its very early.. I have tried to keep myself from "thinking and saying" I am "pregnant" because I guess I just have that little what if back there telling me nooo don't do it!! ahh I want to :happydance: so bad but scared to :haha: sure glad I found you guys to talk to it really helps and finally I feel like my husband and I are communicating a little better and hes starting to come to accept my poas addiction lol:loo::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Tella

Its awesome that you line is coming up in the time frame! tomorrow we will start seeing some progression and have a nice strong bfp and a forever rainbow!

Hope the witch isnt to bad Mj, im gonna be behind you again by 2 days as I started spotting and then tomorrow will be cd1. 

Castaway, how you feeling love? I can't wait for those results, but I understand just wanting clarity so that you can move om either way. But im still holding thumbs!!!


----------



## LeahLou

Fx for everyone! 9dpo and nothing new still! But that's ok. I just went back to my thread in August and realized I didn't even get good faint lines on a wondfo until 12 dpo and my super faint bfp on FRER at 14dpo. So it's making me calm :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Its awesome that you line is coming up in the time frame! tomorrow we will start seeing some progression and have a nice strong bfp and a forever rainbow!
> 
> Hope the witch isnt to bad Mj, im gonna be behind you again by 2 days as I started spotting and then tomorrow will be cd1.
> 
> Castaway, how you feeling love? I can't wait for those results, but I understand just wanting clarity so that you can move om either way. But im still holding thumbs!!!

Well on hold with Doctor office, they don't have the results. They are calling the lab as I said I am very worried this might be left over tissue so she said she would give it a chance to see if they have the results, and hopefully just didn't make it to them just yet....

My nerves! lol


----------



## LeahLou

Prayers for you castaway! 
Didn't your tests go negative then back up?? That doesn't sound like retained tissue!


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> Prayers for you castaway!
> Didn't your tests go negative then back up?? That doesn't sound like retained tissue!

No Leah, they never went negative. That is why I have a hard time believing this is a new pregnancy...but who knows...

I have a doctor calling me back, the lab is faxing over the report. Scared. :cry:


----------



## LeahLou

I'm sorry :hugs: it's all scary, isn't it? I think that's why I wouldn't mind whether I got AF or a bfp. I wanna know that my body still works!

update us ASAP!


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> I'm sorry :hugs: it's all scary, isn't it? I think that's why I wouldn't mind whether I got AF or a bfp. I wanna know that my body still works!
> 
> update us ASAP!

It really is. Uhhh...waiting for the Dr. to call is torture...of course I am thinking the worst! I am such a worry wart though anyway....:haha:


----------



## Tella

Shame girl, thinking about you. cant wait for the dr to call back :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - FX for you!! the wait is torture!!!


----------



## Tella

hope you celebrating,and not still waiting :coffee:


----------



## mj2013

Tella - when is your race? hope you're still taking it easy in the tww. I'm back at bootcamp tomorrow morning bright and early ;)


----------



## Tella

my race was yesterday, it was awesome! Had so much fun, and completed it in 2hrs 01min but there was 17 obstacles and we waited alot so could take like 30min of our time. 

ive started spotting so AF will be here tomorrow on time. meaning ive had a 29day cycle. first time ever!!!!:dance: im praying that this will become the norm for next cycle and that i will get a bfp before my due date which would have been 2 Jan.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - Awesome job on the race!! Are you going back to your training this week? Sorry AF got you.....FX we both get xmas bfp's ;)


----------



## Tella

no just normal cardio this week and then 2 more sessions with the personal trainer then im gonna concentrate on cardio and light weight exercises so that i can concentrate on ttc.

We can only pray that we blessed with a bfp!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Hey ladies hubby and I went to run errands and the doctor called while I was out. She said my HCG came in at 43! I was like you have to be kidding me? She said that it is either a new pregnancy, or, my body is taking a long time to get the HCG out...so I am taking another digi on Sunday, if the hormones went up then I will go for more bloods. She said I should get my AF within two weeks if not pregnant.

The wait continues. LOL

The one thing I will say is I am just getting a faint on the IC, they are suppose to be 20 miu. That doesn't make sense, and it makes sense why I am getting such a strong positive on the FRER's. The digital tests are suppose to be 50 miu, surprised it picked up the HCG.

What do you girls thinks, 5 1/2 weeks at 43??:nope:

Luckily they said my US was clear and highly doubt I have anything left over. That is a relief!


----------



## Tara158505

LL,
if you got a faint already I would say your good but still can take a while to get a solid :bfp: as we both know too well.

Tella,
glad you had fun at your race, and its good your having a short cycle!!

castaway, I am on the edge of my seat waiting to hear your news!!

afm, same ol same ol


----------



## Tara158505

castaway, that's great you got some news hate it was some what unclear, in my opinion I would GUESS it is leftovers making its way out since a digi picked it up I am wondering if it would now? you should try it if not you would know for sure its just lingering hcg, again I don't know and im not a doctor and I hate even suggesting its probably leftovers because I don't want to hurt anyone its just my ol crappy opinion not worth much :haha: if you can I would def retest with a digi that should give you some confirmation one way or the other!! I hope it is a new super sticky icky baby!! keep us updated I have everying x'd for you!!:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway, that's great you got some news hate it was some what unclear, in my opinion I would GUESS it is leftovers making its way out since a digi picked it up I am wondering if it would now? you should try it if not you would know for sure its just lingering hcg, again I don't know and im not a doctor and I hate even suggesting its probably leftovers because I don't want to hurt anyone its just my ol crappy opinion not worth much :haha: if you can I would def retest with a digi that should give you some confirmation one way or the other!! I hope it is a new super sticky icky baby!! keep us updated I have everying x'd for you!!:hugs:

Yeah the doctor said to wait till Sunday, then test. She said the tests we take at home are so unreliable b/c they may say they are 15 miu but are much more sensitive so you can be declining and not even know it. I don't know if it is either way I am just watching what I eat and taking it easy....I can't believe at 5 1/2 weeks I am at 43. It makes me scratch my head as I had a full term loss and was back on my cycle at 5 wks 1 day!


----------



## LeahLou

Don't you hate the word wait?!? Oh my gracious, I'm sorry you're having to wait longer!!


----------



## Tara158505

castaway, I completely agree tests aren't what they seem and like I have sad before I can get a positive on one, one day then turn around get a negative with the same exact test!! or it be fainter or darker etc.. I think they are way off when they claim these mius I am stressed out to the max yeah I have gotten a lot of positives but I don't even know why I am even worried about a chemical or what has me thinking it might be a chemical I guess because the fact I want it to be a :bfp: soild enough in the time frame every time but unfortunately that's just not the case I think I had a chemical in june but not sure cause I wasn't keeping up with my cycle I could care less, I just happened to test cause I thought I might be late I still don't know for sure if I even was but it came back positives and a few days later the same test neg and I could only get positives on certain tests I never could get one on a blue dye or ept which are mostly 50mius then shortly after I started my period so idk how far along I was and after looking it up after it happened it sounded to match more chemical then clinical obviously. so I am just worried after I keep losing them if this one will even try to stay I guess my home isn't good enough for them I have tried to make adjustments less caffeine etc but idk if it will help I take asprin maybe that will help but ive been taking it so I doubt it I am calling my dr tomorrow for blood work and progesterone... I hope this is real for me but I can't help but doubt myself over and over :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> Don't you hate the word wait?!? Oh my gracious, I'm sorry you're having to wait longer!!

That is the hardest part Leah, waiting! lol I may break down and test around Weds/Thurs to see if I get a not pregnant. If it gives me 2-3 which that should be where I am this week then I will know it is a new pregnancy.

I got that positive OPK that makes me wonder. If so I am 4 weeks today, so by Thursday I should be safe to get an increase I say. Or, it will prove that my levels are dropping!


----------



## mj2013

OMG Castaway - was it 50 the last time you had gotten your blood tests? I guess you could wait till sunday, I would so be doing another blood test this week lol, but that's only because I am impatient. FX for you!! I know you would love to have a bfp in time for your dh's bday :)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> OMG Castaway - was it 50 the last time you had gotten your blood tests? I guess you could wait till sunday, I would so be doing another blood test this week lol, but that's only because I am impatient. FX for you!! I know you would love to have a bfp in time for your dh's bday :)

I have no other bloods to go by, this is the only test we took lol

I can say she was like oh your going down, it just takes time. I was like oh ok, b/c well we had unprotected sex.

She says, Oh well you will see in a week or so. If your getting 2-3 weeks on the test then we will do more bloods. 

Really, no answers. lol I can say this, it would be lovely to go through first tri and not have to really worry b/c I KNOW I am pregnant. lol

I think most OBs go by, you can't get pregnant that fast lol


----------



## Tella

Opks pickup hcg as well so a postive and negative opk is a good sign especially around o as it means it was picking up lh and not hcg.

Those bloods was from wednesday morning so that would have made you around 4 weeks which would be fine. Do another digi on Wednesday and I believe you will be staring at a 2-3 weeks.

Af will be here in the next hour or 2, I can feel it. Then im making my appointment with my FS for cd3 scan. Will be first scan since my checkup. Hope everything is looking great.


----------



## CastawayBride

I finally got Not Pregnant! I think I was about 50 when I got that digi positive, 43 at the time of the bloods and probably hovering in the 20's at this point! I think I should see AF within a week! :happy dance:

I am so glad to be getting off this roller coaster....what a brutal time this has been!

I think when I got the positive OPK my body was gearing up for O but never was able to release the egg. I sure hope I have a proper O this cycle...


----------



## Tella

CastawayBride said:


> I finally got Not Pregnant! I think I was about 50 when I got that digi positive, 43 at the time of the bloods and probably hovering in the 20's at this point! I think I should see AF within a week! :happy dance:
> 
> I am so glad to be getting off this roller coaster....what a brutal time this has been!
> 
> I think when I got the positive OPK my body was gearing up for O but never was able to release the egg. I sure hope I have a proper O this cycle...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Its not what we were hoping for but atleast you know you making progress and that you can now look forward to that AF (if there is ever such a thing unless you in high school) and start TTC in a clean cycle where you know a line will mean a new bean for you!

Enjoy the last few days of "relaxation" and then you can start TTC again in the new cycle.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I finally got Not Pregnant! I think I was about 50 when I got that digi positive, 43 at the time of the bloods and probably hovering in the 20's at this point! I think I should see AF within a week! :happy dance:
> 
> I am so glad to be getting off this roller coaster....what a brutal time this has been!
> 
> I think when I got the positive OPK my body was gearing up for O but never was able to release the egg. I sure hope I have a proper O this cycle...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> Its not what we were hoping for but atleast you know you making progress and that you can now look forward to that AF (if there is ever such a thing unless you in high school) and start TTC in a clean cycle where you know a line will mean a new bean for you!
> 
> Enjoy the last few days of "relaxation" and then you can start TTC again in the new cycle.Click to expand...

I am so Meh over the whole TTC thing since the loss of our son that I am just happy to be getting my body back to normal!! I am having CM today they felt like AF...hoping that is a good sign...let's get this show on the road!! Lol


----------



## Tara158505

castaway, 
so glad to hear you finally got some clarification it sucks not knowing and I am there now I don't know whats going on I really think it could be a chemical and maybe the egg couldn't implant properly guess ill find out shortly af is suppose to show tomorrow I feel slight crampy and checked cp to see if there was any blood waiting to make its way down it was just cm, I have gotten a lot of positives but then on some I still get :bfn: which leads me to believe its a chemical or either im very early but since af should start tomorrow I was thinking I would def be getting something on the neg ones by now.. I thought I started af this am but it was just cm so idk what to think I am def not getting my hopes up I feel like its just not meant to be for me...ugh.. but on bright side atleast ill know something soon either way!!


----------



## Tara158505

well ladies, 
I took a cb digi opk and got a flashing smiley and tomorrow is suppose to be when my af starts or after 12am tonight I am now a little more confused I have always just gotten smileys this is the first flashing smiley hmm what do you guys think?:shrug:


----------



## LeahLou

It could mean AF or bfp. O tests can't differentiate between lh and hcg. So take another hpt!


----------



## Tara158505

I am having cm quite a bit I feel like its my period and its cm but not usually like when I ovulate so idk and I am wondering if the test that are neg are a bad batch because those are only ones ive gottan negs on the others are atleast a fiant line so idk


----------



## LeahLou

I think your preggo then. Call your doc


----------



## Tara158505

im scared to think that I feel like as soon as I get excited and accept it, it will get taken from me again im so obsessed with a chemical and I have no idea why I even have that in my head but I have been worried about it since my first positive hcg and I am scared im going to think it in to reality and im kinda scare to get blood work just yet id rather just see if I start first then hear oh its at whatever level either way if it happens I can't prevent it I guess but she did say she would start me on progesterone til 14 weeks if I got pregnant again so if I am I need to get on it asap but these other tests that are suppose to be 25miu and same brand as the other ones im getting positives on and same brand box and everything but they look different and are :bfn: no question about it so I don't know I want to cry lol so maybe I am about to start just weird the pos opk in my opinion which I haven't ever took one day before period either so idk but I didn't test yesterday but all the others were neg til this one so who knows...:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Tara158505

I took another hpt the ones that keep giving bfn it's the only kind ive got either its a bad batch or idk whats going on I test with same urine again on a cb digi again flashing smiley and more and more cm so idk either im pregnant, about to start, or ovulating, I am going to try to go get another test see if it is now negative too if so idk what has happened unless it was chemical but no blood so how am I ovulating but if I start tomorrow that could explain it so disappointing but atleast I will know what dpo I am and everything after this!!


----------



## funneepants

Hi Everyone!
I am hoping that you might let me join your conversation as you seem like a friendly group :) I have been prowling the internet for the last 7 weeks since my mmc but this is the first time that I've posted anything. 

My mmc was looong - I was 9.5 wks pregnant and started spotting. Went to the hospital on Friday, Oct. 11 and us showed viable 6.5wk pregnancy. I was sent home on bed rest and told to come back in a week to see if the pregnancy was viable or not. On Monday, Oct. 14th I miscarried at home. No followup us ordered as it seemed that I had passed everything. After 4 weeks of off and on bleeding I went back to the doc who ordered another us that showed retained product. Was sent home with misoprostol that weekend. The misoprostol didn't work and had to have a d and c the next week. Bled for a week after the d and c. Have now had 4 blood free days (YAY) and am waiting to ovulate or for AF to arrive. Bought my first opk yesterday but testing negative. So, like many of you, I am in the anxiously waiting/what is going on with my body?! boat. I have a beautiful daughter who just turned 3 last week and am hoping to give her a happy, healthy younger sibling sooner, rather than later.

Anyway, hope that wasn't TMI and hoping to make some friends here :)


----------



## Tara158505

funneepants said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am hoping that you might let me join your conversation as you seem like a friendly group :) I have been prowling the internet for the last 7 weeks since my mmc but this is the first time that I've posted anything.
> 
> My mmc was looong - I was 9.5 wks pregnant and started spotting. Went to the hospital on Friday, Oct. 11 and us showed viable 6.5wk pregnancy. I was sent home on bed rest and told to come back in a week to see if the pregnancy was viable or not. On Monday, Oct. 14th I miscarried at home. No followup us ordered as it seemed that I had passed everything. After 4 weeks of off and on bleeding I went back to the doc who ordered another us that showed retained product. Was sent home with misoprostol that weekend. The misoprostol didn't work and had to have a d and c the next week. Bled for a week after the d and c. Have now had 4 blood free days (YAY) and am waiting to ovulate or for AF to arrive. Bought my first opk yesterday but testing negative. So, like many of you, I am in the anxiously waiting/what is going on with my body?! boat. I have a beautiful daughter who just turned 3 last week and am hoping to give her a happy, healthy younger sibling sooner, rather than later.
> 
> Anyway, hope that wasn't TMI and hoping to make some friends here :)

hey funnee,
everyone is different but I ovulated first im not sure if it was before my hcg got to 0 or after but I did o first I got positive hcgs after I was 0 so now I am waiting to figure out whats going on because I got another positive opk today but tomorrow af is suppose to come but I have had tons of positive hpts and then some negative so im not sure what to expect either I had a mmc at 13w3d I was told and passed him at 17weeks which was the 3rd of November so 4 weeks and 1 day ago hope this helps a little and the girls can post in and help you out some more..:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

funneepants said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am hoping that you might let me join your conversation as you seem like a friendly group :) I have been prowling the internet for the last 7 weeks since my mmc but this is the first time that I've posted anything.
> 
> My mmc was looong - I was 9.5 wks pregnant and started spotting. Went to the hospital on Friday, Oct. 11 and us showed viable 6.5wk pregnancy. I was sent home on bed rest and told to come back in a week to see if the pregnancy was viable or not. On Monday, Oct. 14th I miscarried at home. No followup us ordered as it seemed that I had passed everything. After 4 weeks of off and on bleeding I went back to the doc who ordered another us that showed retained product. Was sent home with misoprostol that weekend. The misoprostol didn't work and had to have a d and c the next week. Bled for a week after the d and c. Have now had 4 blood free days (YAY) and am waiting to ovulate or for AF to arrive. Bought my first opk yesterday but testing negative. So, like many of you, I am in the anxiously waiting/what is going on with my body?! boat. I have a beautiful daughter who just turned 3 last week and am hoping to give her a happy, healthy younger sibling sooner, rather than later.
> 
> Anyway, hope that wasn't TMI and hoping to make some friends here :)

So sorry for your loss, I too lost my second pregnancy at 9 weeks (my first pregnancy was full term and he passed in utero due to medical neglect), it was a blighted ovum but my HCG levels were very high. I just got my first not pregnant test today at 5 wks 3 days. I did have a positive OPK about 16 days ago but now I realize I never O'd my body just geared up for it....hoping to get my AF soon and then we will try again.

Hopefully your AF comes soon, did you doc give any idea when you will O? I mean if they did the D&C i would hope within the next 2 to 3 weeks....uhhh. The waiting is terrible!


----------



## funneepants

Tara and Castaway,
Thanks so much for your welcome and so sorry for your losses as well. It sucks that anyone has to go through this. Castaway, I cannot imagine your first loss. My heart goes out to you. You are very strong to continue your journey :)

The waiting does suck. I try to content myself by focusing on how I can use this time to get super-healthy and emotionally balanced but I'd really just like to be back ttc. Grrrr! So hard to be patient.

Has anyone tried acupuncture? I have started seeing an acupuncturist that a few of my friends who have mc swear by.

Wishing all of us quick healing, a visit from AF soon, and a happy, healthy BFP shortly thereafter :)


----------



## mj2013

Welcome funneepants - sorry for your loss. The last time I got pg I actually did acupuncture the entire week I was ovulating, so it probably does help.....or it could've been coincidence....not sure. I think you definitely try it though. 

Castaway - sorry no bfp but at least you're now in "the know" and wondering what is happening. 

Tara - I think you should take a digi.


----------



## Tara158505

castaway,
if you don't mind me asking what do you mean due to medical neglect? I couldn't ever even imagine that type of loss!! you are so strong and I admire you so damn much!! excuse my language I don't know how women can handle a still born I would be in such a deep depression I would think but I am weird when it comes to death I guess because I have lost everyone around me but my sister my kids and husband. ugghh.

Funnee,
I have read a lot about acupuncture but never tried it, however it is interesting a lot of women have conceived that way.

Mj,
I went out and got a frer today and it was a :bfn: :bfn: :bfn: :bfn: I am sooo hurt confused etc I don't know what to think if it was a chemical pregnancy or were the test wrong and it was higher than a 3 its really making me wonder, although I have no idea how I got negs then pos on the same tests although I do know sensitivity does very from test to test even in the same brand, ughhh I am expecting af tonight after 12am or tomorrow or maybe I am just now at 0 and am really ovulation although I kind of doubt it and think it is just picking up my period cause its flashing not a fixed smiley however ill bd just in case, I did go get a BBT while I was out so I will start doing that tomorrow any suggestions would be greatly appreciated cause this is the first time I have ever done all this I have read up about it though, I am going to get me some pre seed as well.. I am just so confused by all this but hopefully I can get me a buddy or buddies to help me along the way and we can do updates I really like having someone to talk to that gets it!! thanks you guys for listening to me talk about..well... ME all the time im sure its aggravating hearing me talk on and on about myself I am just in such ah mode and I don't get it if im o'ing going to start or wth is or has been going on I am crampy white cm and I think my cervix is low and soft but not 100 percent I haven't done it in a while but I did it on toilet so idk if that makes a difference sorry for all the info but ik you guys don't mind!! thanks again maybe one of us are on the same cycle I hope so!! I hope I figure out whats going on and either I see af tomorrow or a fixed smiley!!


----------



## Tella

funneepants said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am hoping that you might let me join your conversation as you seem like a friendly group :) I have been prowling the internet for the last 7 weeks since my mmc but this is the first time that I've posted anything.
> 
> My mmc was looong - I was 9.5 wks pregnant and started spotting. Went to the hospital on Friday, Oct. 11 and us showed viable 6.5wk pregnancy. I was sent home on bed rest and told to come back in a week to see if the pregnancy was viable or not. On Monday, Oct. 14th I miscarried at home. No followup us ordered as it seemed that I had passed everything. After 4 weeks of off and on bleeding I went back to the doc who ordered another us that showed retained product. Was sent home with misoprostol that weekend. The misoprostol didn't work and had to have a d and c the next week. Bled for a week after the d and c. Have now had 4 blood free days (YAY) and am waiting to ovulate or for AF to arrive. Bought my first opk yesterday but testing negative. So, like many of you, I am in the anxiously waiting/what is going on with my body?! boat. I have a beautiful daughter who just turned 3 last week and am hoping to give her a happy, healthy younger sibling sooner, rather than later.
> 
> Anyway, hope that wasn't TMI and hoping to make some friends here :)

Welcome & sorry for you loss, its horrible that it needs to be drawn out like that. My BFF went through the same type of story and she was with me the day of my US and thats why i chose a D&C immediately, didnt want to have to be in limbo and wonder if there might be something else.

I o'd 18days after my D&C and AF on 31days. But my HCG wasnt very high, only 2000 a week before the D&C so that might have also helped in regaining my cycles quickly.

Fxd you dont have to wait to long for O or AF!!!! :hugs:



funneepants said:


> Tara and Castaway,
> Thanks so much for your welcome and so sorry for your losses as well. It sucks that anyone has to go through this. Castaway, I cannot imagine your first loss. My heart goes out to you. You are very strong to continue your journey :)
> 
> The waiting does suck. I try to content myself by focusing on how I can use this time to get super-healthy and emotionally balanced but I'd really just like to be back ttc. Grrrr! So hard to be patient.
> 
> Has anyone tried acupuncture? I have started seeing an acupuncturist that a few of my friends who have mc swear by.
> 
> Wishing all of us quick healing, a visit from AF soon, and a happy, healthy BFP shortly thereafter :)

I started accu last year during my second IUI and havent stopped since. 
i had better egg growth and much more relaxed.

I go weekly now on a Wednesday at 8am and i LOVE it! It helps alot with balancing your hormones. I would say give it a try!




Tara158505 said:


> castaway,
> if you don't mind me asking what do you mean due to medical neglect? I couldn't ever even imagine that type of loss!! you are so strong and I admire you so damn much!! excuse my language I don't know how women can handle a still born I would be in such a deep depression I would think but I am weird when it comes to death I guess because I have lost everyone around me but my sister my kids and husband. ugghh.
> 
> Funnee,
> I have read a lot about acupuncture but never tried it, however it is interesting a lot of women have conceived that way.
> 
> Mj,
> I went out and got a frer today and it was a :bfn: :bfn: :bfn: :bfn: I am sooo hurt confused etc I don't know what to think if it was a chemical pregnancy or were the test wrong and it was higher than a 3 its really making me wonder, although I have no idea how I got negs then pos on the same tests although I do know sensitivity does very from test to test even in the same brand, ughhh I am expecting af tonight after 12am or tomorrow or maybe I am just now at 0 and am really ovulation although I kind of doubt it and think it is just picking up my period cause its flashing not a fixed smiley however ill bd just in case, I did go get a BBT while I was out so I will start doing that tomorrow any suggestions would be greatly appreciated cause this is the first time I have ever done all this I have read up about it though, I am going to get me some pre seed as well.. I am just so confused by all this but hopefully I can get me a buddy or buddies to help me along the way and we can do updates I really like having someone to talk to that gets it!! thanks you guys for listening to me talk about..well... ME all the time im sure its aggravating hearing me talk on and on about myself I am just in such ah mode and I don't get it if im o'ing going to start or wth is or has been going on I am crampy white cm and I think my cervix is low and soft but not 100 percent I haven't done it in a while but I did it on toilet so idk if that makes a difference sorry for all the info but ik you guys don't mind!! thanks again maybe one of us are on the same cycle I hope so!! I hope I figure out whats going on and either I see af tomorrow or a fixed smiley!!

Damn those stupid tests!!!!! If it was a chemical then atleast you know your body is gearing up to do the right thing so i think after your AF you will stand a very good chance at getting your BFP!!! Just keep faith and know we all here and praying for all of our BFPS! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

tella,
thanks this is so frustrating af didn't come and still flashing smileys and cm so maybe I am ovulation I took temp this am 97.43 yesterday was 97.33 not that it means anything cause I really have nothing to go by yet til atleast one cycle and I have no idea how to count since im not tech on any cycle day yet til after af unless counting from the 3rd of last month then I would be cd31 I suppose but if it was a chemical I know it could throw off my af but the positive opks Idk wtf is going on I really think I may be ovulating now and maybe that was just leftover hcg and they got my numbers way wrong that would make more sense to me like I said doesn't explain the negs then back pos then back negs but since sensitivity varies that could vary well explain that so lets hope it was leftovers and im just now ovulating gosh I hope so that'd be great but I still think af should have came?? maybe im off on when I od and I haven't had time to implant? but that's not possible if I was getting positives right so confuuusseed lol lets just hope I am oing :thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

Aww Tara :hugs::hugs: hopefully AF will come soon so you know exactly where you are in your cycle and be clear of the confusion. I know how that goes.


I'm cd4 today, so I'm just waiting to O, probably not till next weekend or round about there. Going to bootcamp and staying busy in the interim....FX we get some BFP's on this thread this month!!! :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> tella,
> thanks this is so frustrating af didn't come and still flashing smileys and cm so maybe I am ovulation I took temp this am 97.43 yesterday was 97.33 not that it means anything cause I really have nothing to go by yet til atleast one cycle and I have no idea how to count since im not tech on any cycle day yet til after af unless counting from the 3rd of last month then I would be cd31 I suppose but if it was a chemical I know it could throw off my af but the positive opks Idk wtf is going on I really think I may be ovulating now and maybe that was just leftover hcg and they got my numbers way wrong that would make more sense to me like I said doesn't explain the negs then back pos then back negs but since sensitivity varies that could vary well explain that so lets hope it was leftovers and im just now ovulating gosh I hope so that'd be great but I still think af should have came?? maybe im off on when I od and I haven't had time to implant? but that's not possible if I was getting positives right so confuuusseed lol lets just hope I am oing :thumbup:

I think at this point it is just crazy hormones :nope: I know I had odd symptoms and even had ovulation symptoms but I am pretty sure I didn't release an egg even though I went through the motions. Once you have AF I would temp and do everything and you will be back in the running!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway,
> if you don't mind me asking what do you mean due to medical neglect? I couldn't ever even imagine that type of loss!! you are so strong and I admire you so damn much!! excuse my language I don't know how women can handle a still born I would be in such a deep depression I would think but I am weird when it comes to death I guess because I have lost everyone around me but my sister my kids and husband. ugghh.
> 
> Funnee,
> I have read a lot about acupuncture but never tried it, however it is interesting a lot of women have conceived that way.
> 
> Mj,
> I went out and got a frer today and it was a :bfn: :bfn: :bfn: :bfn: I am sooo hurt confused etc I don't know what to think if it was a chemical pregnancy or were the test wrong and it was higher than a 3 its really making me wonder, although I have no idea how I got negs then pos on the same tests although I do know sensitivity does very from test to test even in the same brand, ughhh I am expecting af tonight after 12am or tomorrow or maybe I am just now at 0 and am really ovulation although I kind of doubt it and think it is just picking up my period cause its flashing not a fixed smiley however ill bd just in case, I did go get a BBT while I was out so I will start doing that tomorrow any suggestions would be greatly appreciated cause this is the first time I have ever done all this I have read up about it though, I am going to get me some pre seed as well.. I am just so confused by all this but hopefully I can get me a buddy or buddies to help me along the way and we can do updates I really like having someone to talk to that gets it!! thanks you guys for listening to me talk about..well... ME all the time im sure its aggravating hearing me talk on and on about myself I am just in such ah mode and I don't get it if im o'ing going to start or wth is or has been going on I am crampy white cm and I think my cervix is low and soft but not 100 percent I haven't done it in a while but I did it on toilet so idk if that makes a difference sorry for all the info but ik you guys don't mind!! thanks again maybe one of us are on the same cycle I hope so!! I hope I figure out whats going on and either I see af tomorrow or a fixed smiley!!

I was having very quiet days, I didn't feel my son at all on Sunday at my baby shower. :cry:

The next day instead of work I went to the hospital where they basically told me I was crazy, they could hear his heart beat. It was over 200 beats per minute I told them that was not right and wanted a scan. They did not believe me anything was wrong but amused me...I got the scan and it was noted (and not told to me) that his cord was wrapped around his neck. Sadly I went in a month before for reduced movement and was again, not told, that the cord was wrapped around his neck. (I truly believe he was slowly being strangled that entire month, thus putting him into a heart attack) I was sent to another hospital as they feared they could not deliver there and have the supplies to care for him as he was early and in need of possible heart surgery....he passed inside me on the way to the other hospital. It is devastating....we should have been better informed and watched....:cry:


----------



## LeahLou

I am so so sorry. I can't imagine. I would've sued or left some awful comments.. Something.


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> I am so so sorry. I can't imagine. I would've sued or left some awful comments.. Something.


Leah I am looking into obtaining a lawyer, just hard to find one b/c of the fact that my son was not born...they don't consider him a baby. :cry: I still can't believe he is not here at times. I think we will always miss him, a piece of our heart is forever gone. I just hope and pray our next baby is destined for our arms.


----------



## Tara158505

castaway,
I am soo sooo soo soo sorry I even asked that breaks my heart in pieces I can't imagine what that was like yes I agree with leah you should do something I would sue their asses off my son that's 3 got stuck by a dirty needle the day I found out about my baby and I need to do the same but I don't know if your in the us or the uk or where but I am so sorry for your loss how far along were you.. my heart truly goes out to you a million times!! and yes it probably is my stupid hormones I am still testing though my last mc was right back on track so this is a little odd still yet but maybe im just getting a lh surge from the af that's late and my usually af is 4 days but were I bled for so long before dnc and like 5 days after dnc maybe its thrown me off too who knows... 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for you castaway (im going to start calling you ca)


----------



## Tella

It is so sad that people dont regard them as babies untill they born. Its a live, has a heartbeat why on earth are they not considered living human beings. I feel like some people on this earth should not be considered living human beings but that is because of their own wrong doings and not a innocent life. I cant even imagine how you must be feeling, and can understand why you feeling about TTC as you are but you will get your forever baby in your arms and he/she will have the amazing personality of 2 babies making them even more special.

Your little guy is looking after you and just im sure he will make sure of that bfp coming soon :hugs:

MJ, I hate this wait to O, so boring! LoL but the TWW isnt any better.

Tara, I really hope you get some clearity on whats going on with your body!

AFM > Went to the FS this morning and everything looked great on the scan. Said my lining is nice and thin and ovaries are looking great.

So i have decided to start with the Femara today, first 2 tablets are down already :lol: so no turning back. For a full update on everything he said you can visit my journal and have a cup of :coffee: as i spoke to him about quite a bit of things that i will share.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway,
> I am soo sooo soo soo sorry I even asked that breaks my heart in pieces I can't imagine what that was like yes I agree with leah you should do something I would sue their asses off my son that's 3 got stuck by a dirty needle the day I found out about my baby and I need to do the same but I don't know if your in the us or the uk or where but I am so sorry for your loss how far along were you.. my heart truly goes out to you a million times!! and yes it probably is my stupid hormones I am still testing though my last mc was right back on track so this is a little odd still yet but maybe im just getting a lh surge from the af that's late and my usually af is 4 days but were I bled for so long before dnc and like 5 days after dnc maybe its thrown me off too who knows...
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for you castaway (im going to start calling you ca)

Christopher was 31 weeks, almost 5 pounds and 16 inches long....


----------



## mj2013

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Catway, my heart goes out to you every time you tell the story :cry::cry:

Tella - I think we're only a day a part. Are they going to give you a trigger shot this cycle? or just the femara and timed intercourse? If no bfp this cycle I'll be doing the same thing in January.


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Catway, my heart goes out to you every time you tell the story :cry::cry:
> 
> Tella - I think we're only a day a part. Are they going to give you a trigger shot this cycle? or just the femara and timed intercourse? If no bfp this cycle I'll be doing the same thing in January.

Yes i will get trigger shot, i have a scan next Thursday for checking how big my follie is and then trigger most probably that night. Ive always triggered on CD11 and O on CD13 when its medicated. Will also get intralipids along with it as i think thats what helped my bfp last time around.


----------



## Tara158505

ca,
I am so sorry again that you had to go through that and still are feeling the pain. I don't understand why at 31 weeks they couldn't help you my oldest son was born at 27 weeks he was 2lbs 14oz my youngest son was 34 weeks and 5lbs 11oz I do know for a premie you need a good hospital and doctors but 31 weeks isn't really premie they considered my 34 week premie but I didn't have to go to a special hospital for him they are both fine. uhh it makes me so mad I can't help you or say the right thing to make you feel better maybe we will be about the same cycle since I still have no signs of af maybe we will get af around the same time!! if you need anything or to talk whatever it may be don't hesitate to ask or pm me again I am so sorry for your losses.:hugs::hugs:

mj and tella,
good luck on the trigger shots I haven't ever had those but im fertile as far as I know cause I seem to get pregnant pretty easy if I am trying but I just can't carry the baby long I have a thin and soft cervix they say they also said I may have fibroids but who knows and with my oldest son I had him at 27 weeks due to my water breaking early and I don't think anything can prevent that but with my youngest my cervix started to open a little months before it was time. I thought about progesterone and she said she don't know if that's what caused my mc but she would put me on it til 14weeks if theres a next time and here they usually recommend waiting 3 cycles however since my follow up isn't til dec 19th they haven't been able to tell me lol they just said not to have sex for 2 weeks and that's way passed but im thinking about clomid because I have a short luteal phase but scared of the possibility of multiples I don't know what do you girls think?:shrug:


----------



## mj2013

Hey Tara, if your cervix is proned to start opening then I hope they plan to monitor you closely next time as if you start to open and they catch it open they can give you a cerclage. I may also need the same thing, but will be monitored to see if it does start to open. How long are your cycles? some dr's give clomid so that you O sooner and extend your LP, so it maybe an option for you if you speak to your doctor. I tend to O late, so my Dr would give it to me so I O sooner and my egg isn't so old and is a better quality I guess. I am not scared of multiples, anything over 3 I might be terrified but that is rare, and if I got pg with 2 or 3 I would be perfectly fine with that too. Some might think I'm nuts but it doesn't phase me in the least to be honest.....but I would for sure be done with TTC after that lol.


----------



## Tella

I would demand on regular checkups to make sure your cervix is under control.

Im the same as MJ on the multiples. It was quite funny when we started out this journey and did our first IUI, DH was like look at all the twins on the photo wall and said he was petrified of twins how will we ever cope then came IVF no 1 and he was like i wont mind 2 at all atleast we done then. And by 2nd IVF we where like put all three embies back i dont care about triplets either, i will make it work if that is Gods plan for me. And i still stand by that, 3 will be hard but hey tripple the love and attention!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

I would love twins!!! Lol

Girls I went to the bathroom and well this is TMI but I had this thick sticky yellow/brown CM. Then EWCM and tons of BOTH at the same time?! I just sat on the toilet at work afraid to leave it!!! Think AF is close???


----------



## Tella

I normally get EWCM close to AF but not lots just enough for me to notice when i wipe. I hope it is so that you can get out of limbo land!!!

PS, there is no such thing as TMI in TTC :lol:


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies,
yeah they do keep an eye on me im highrisk I have special doctors and everything as for the multiples I worry because they run in my family and its my generations turn or the next my husband would love twins but I dress my 2 and 3 year old a like so id have all the clothes already lol its not that I would mind but with the 2 small ones it would be harder but I would def manage.. afm update im still getting flashing smileys and cm I bought some preseed but my cervix felt really low so I am assuming af is own her way however I don't have any symptoms and I always get a backache to know shes coming so idk im so confused but time will tell I suppose..


----------



## Tara158505

update for me turns out I think they got my levels wrong it was the nurse that told me but how the test went neg then positive I have no idea but I am ovulating now and only one app on my phone out of a bunch told me I thought it was crazy til I saw the ewcm and tested again and now have a fixed smiley I guess I just had to get all the hcg out and maybe a couple extra days to gear up!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so glad im back on track and in the game oh and I had a temp rise up to 98.20 I thought it was awfully high but then again I only had a few days to go by but they were all in the 97.43 and 97.77 and then 98.20 so guess its gonna happen!! I sure hope so!!


----------



## mj2013

Tara- at least you know what's going on. ....bd time for you girly ;)

Nothing much going on over here with me, cd 7 today so I still have maybe 7-10 days before O.


----------



## Tella

Glad things are progressing Tara! Fxd you catch that eggy this month!!!!

MJ I feel your pain, im also in limbo waiting for O

AFM > Day 3 of Femara and wow its kicking my ass properly. Been getting hot flashes like crazy yesterday. Atleast i know its working so no complaining. Im guessing i will O on CD13 as that is my norm when im on Femara and i will get a trigger shot on CD11 most probably so i wont be able to test till like 11dpo minimum otherwise it will just be trigger induced.


----------



## Tara158505

thanks girls,
tella, that would drive me crazy having to wait to test that long and im pretty sure I oed yesterday I was crampy but those clearblue advanced digis keep the smiley for two days and I can't retest with it til the smiley is gone and I didn't know I was really oing while I was out getting test or I would have bought some cheap opks to see when it goes negative. hope we all get it this cycle!!


----------



## mj2013

FX for all you ladies!

Tella - I wish I was getting a trigger shot this cycle....but that will have to wait till maybe next cycle when we go to the FS.....I'm also kinda hoping we catch it this month and won't have to go. I O late so you're very lucky to be Oing around cd13!

Tara - sounds like you're in the tww. FX for you.

Castaway - anything new on your end?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> FX for all you ladies!
> 
> Tella - I wish I was getting a trigger shot this cycle....but that will have to wait till maybe next cycle when we go to the FS.....I'm also kinda hoping we catch it this month and won't have to go. I O late so you're very lucky to be Oing around cd13!
> 
> Tara - sounds like you're in the tww. FX for you.
> 
> Castaway - anything new on your end?

No still waiting over here! lol I think the positive OPK I got was my body trying...I think I actually O'ed 12 days ago when I then thought I was getting my period. :dohh: So now I sit and wait patiently for AF...lol

I think AF will come soon, my boobs hurt, my lower back hurts and I have yellow CM. Fingers crossed it gets here soon!

Hoping you ladies have a good weekend!


----------



## Tara158505

castaway, my boobs were killing me and its odd because they normally don't especially not for o or if so I haven't noticed it and I think I oed sometime between yesterday and today my temp went back down and I had 3 days of flashing then the 3rd night it was fixed so we bd'ed it up lol used my preseed etc I bought a cheap opk I think its negative but close to pos but giving im not cramping or anything anymore I think is a good sign just ewcm but I never get loads of it so nothing new but it was weird I got o instead of af hmm crazy huh and I think we are bout right on track with each other!! :) :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::dance::dance::friends::friends: hopefully we all get :bfp: soon and :baby: next :)


----------



## Tella

Cast, sorry you still in limbo. Hope you know whats going on soon, I hate that not knowing whats going on. :hugs:

Tara, yeah for O and lots of BD!!! GL with the tww, hope you get an early Christmas present :winkwink:

Mj, I hope you get your bfp before you appointment with the fs as well!!! I must be honest im not sure if I do want then trigger but it will mature the egg better and be for the best. 

Afm, the bd train has started. Every other day till Thursday and then daily especially in the morning till next Sunday!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Cast, sorry you still in limbo. Hope you know whats going on soon, I hate that not knowing whats going on. :hugs:
> 
> Tara, yeah for O and lots of BD!!! GL with the tww, hope you get an early Christmas present :winkwink:
> 
> Mj, I hope you get your bfp before you appointment with the fs as well!!! I must be honest im not sure if I do want then trigger but it will mature the egg better and be for the best.
> 
> Afm, the bd train has started. Every other day till Thursday and then daily especially in the morning till next Sunday!

Its Ok...I am just glad I am not going through positives and still wondering am I pregnant? lol It is crazy how messed up you are until you get your first AF, now I know why my doctor told me to wait. Your body may look like it is ovulating and sadly is not releasing an egg....:nope: a sick trick to play after a loss. 

I have been having a hard time as before our baby would be due in May which was wonderful, no where near when I delivered my son or when he was due. If I get pregnant this cycle our next child would have the same due date as our son. It is really messing with my mind. I refuse to wait b/c I am getting older and this appears to be a long journey for us but what a mind trip...to go through another pregnancy in the same time frame....sigh. My husband just keeps telling me "We can't be that bad of people that our 3rd baby would not be coming home with us..." I sure hope he is right.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

I had my D&C on Wednesday and I know it's early, but would likt to ntnp again. Meaninig not check cervix and use opks, but still dtd a few times. My husband comforted me on Thursday and we accidently had sex. I panicked and phones my obgyn on friday and he reassured me it's fine since I don't bleed anymore. He said that infection risks are very small so it would be ok. I know my chances of conceiving straight away is slim so will not get my hopes up. I just so badly want my rainbow baby. :-(


----------



## Tella

Cast, im with your husband on this, next one is your rainbow!!!! Both you incidents are rare, so I believe your body just needs to reset and you will be looking at that bfp :hugs:

Angel, im so sorry for your loss. Its so unfair that it has to happen and let a lone twice :hugs: my FS said we could try when I felt ok to and stopped bleeding but I only bled the day of d&c so we were bding soon after, but I was lucky to have low hcg levels so I od quickly and had a short cycle in comparison to most ladies. We continued to ttc till august amd then I started working out hard so this month is the officially inly the 4th month we ttc if you discard the last 3 exercise months.

GL and trust your body, it wont get pregnant if it's not ready. :kiss:


----------



## Tara158505

angelbaby,
I think most of us did try right away, I know I did even while I was bleeding but used a condom because I was worried about infection but as soon as bleeding was down to spotting here and there I went for it im 5 weeks post d and c tomorrow and I started getting pos opks the day my expected af should have been here but I think its because it took a while for the hcg to get out and then a few more days to o but I know I did because of constant opks and temping I got a rise now im back down low even though I just started temping I knew that wasn't normal not to mention the cramping etc but im thinking I am dpo 1 today as tomorrow was negative opk I believe at least and no more pains... I think it is whatever feels best for you if your ready and comfortable ttc again go for it girl we will all support you the whole way I hope we all get ours soon!! and preseed has helped me a lot with bd especially the ttc bd as you aren't as intimate at least I don't feel like we are so it helps a lot!! I hope this helps I am so sorry for you loss!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Ladies

Need some advice....just when I thought things were getting back to normal :wacko:

So since I'm a poas addict I used an opk yesterday cd7 and of course there was almost no 2nd line. Today I did one this morning and this evening and it looks like my body is gearing up to O.....but I'm only cd8 today. I've tried to attach a pic. I know it's not positive yet but the one this evening is slightly darker than the one around mid day today. I've never o'd this early....is it even possible? Even if I O in 2 days, cd10 is still crazy early for me, I always O around cd16-23. I really don't know what's going on or maybe it's a false surge :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tara158505

mj,
I would say you are just gearing up but won't actually o a lot of women do that and don't even know it and think that's there actual o day and theres no way of knowing with out temping and restesting til you see another surge that's what happene and again on cdd to me my first tim using opks cb advanced digi I got a smiley on cd13 but cd8 was false and my friend also had it happen so I think it's very common!! hope this helps a little this is juts my experience and my opinion others may help you more:hugs::shrug:


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Tara, I'm just going to keep testing and see what happens, I won't probably really O till later on but I get the feeling that I may not O as late as I usually do this cycle. Plus I'm having ovary twinges so something is happening, but hopefully it won't happen too early and hopefully I won't miss it ;)


----------



## Tara158505

mj,
you can bd just incase :spermy: :spermy: lol but mine was just 5 days off so it prolly will happen early I just got done oing I think but still mild cramping here and there my cba digi was neg but dt which is only 20 or 25 lh was positive but that was this am the cb was later so im not sure what time but either way I bd'ed it up enough for a couple people lol im glad I got that preseed it was right on time and I really had no reason to buy it right then that funny lol but im on dpo 1 I guess ill count as tomorrow even though technically its today well see how it goes I hope you get your sticky :dust::dust: little baby bean!!::xmas6:


----------



## mj2013

Tara- fx for you that you caught the egg. How long is your LP usually?
I bd'd anyway just in case even though I don't have a positive opk yet.


----------



## Tella

Mj, wow thats early! I will also say bd just incase to make sure you have spermies working! Do you by any chance have pcos?


----------



## CastawayBride

Before the miscarriage I was a 26 cycle, O'ed between 8 and 10!


----------



## mj2013

Tella- I tell my dr I think I have pcos lol but he gives me "the look" and says I don't have it and I just O late and don't have a strong O because my progesterone is typically low after O so I have to take suppositories. 

Castaway- I've never had a cycle that length but maybe this will be a first for me.... at least I know it can happen since it's happened to you :)

Still no positive yet so maybe it won't be too early, but I guess I just need to keep testing and waiting.


----------



## Tella

if they have done a scan then they will be able to see if you have pcos, the only reason I ask as pcos can cause false + opks with no O. 

rather no pcos as it influences your egg quality as well and chances of cysts are high.

keep testing to make sure you don't miss it if it does go +. I've heard of lots of bros of a short cycle.


----------



## mj2013

They did do a scan and said my ovaries look normal. One scan I did I had a cyst on my left ovary but they said other than that everything looked good. 
I'll definitely keep testing, don't want to miss it, but hoping I won't O till later in the week, only cd9 today.


----------



## Tella

Fxd it holds out for atleast 4 days.

A random cyst could just be the follicle.not shrinking quick enough. But normally is gone in a week after AF in the absence of progesterone.


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies, 
mj, my luteal phase is usually 11 I believe but I had 3 days of flashing smiley then the 3rd night a fixed smiley then a circle yesterday night now just a minute ago another fixed smiley I don't know whats going on I hope my body isn't so messed up I actually o twice I was hurting so bad last night and I don't know why cause I thought o had passed the day before since all the signs etc now im more confused than ever!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Hey ladies....6 weeks and 2 days past miscarriage still no AF. :wacko: I am going to give it another week then ask to go in and ask for an ultrasound....just because I am a nervous wreck over here. I don't have stretching pains and I had a negative test yesterday but I have this paranoia that I could be pregnant and I have done risky things (like raw cookie dough and been drinking Diet Coke) that is making me even more nervous. I never do that while TTC/pregnant and since I was like ehh....you are waiting for AF I just went ahead and did it!

I just took a shower and noticed deep blue veins every where in my breasts up through my shoulders. Is this a sign AF is coming? I got this when pregnant the last two times so I am kind of nervous...I have slight menustral cramping but nothing...just EWCM. I have little tissue pieces in my urine...usually when i have a full bladder...my lower back is KILLING me. This usually hurts when I over due it or on my feet for long periods of time...I have never had back pain, even after delivering my son. I am assuming I can chalk this up to hormones but I am pretty sure they are all out (HCG) as I was at 43 a week and a half ago....We have not dtd in like two weeks as I was just trying to abstain to get my first AF then try. We finally dtd today as I am so confused as to where I am in my cycle and we are like whatever it is it will be at this point. I know when I produce HCG I make ALOT as it often is so high they ask if I have a history of twins, could I produce so much it won't come up on a test? It is so strange all this is so crazy! 

Oh and I sneezed tonight and felt that feeling you feel in your uterus when you are pregnant. Can my uterus still be big from the miscarriage you think?


----------



## mj2013

I think this cycle might drive me a bit crazy!
My opk's have gotten lighter - thank goodness!! but I think I am getting a UTI and I took an antibiotic but I don't want it to affect my chances. If I don't O till later this week should I be ok you think?


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - hopefully AF comes soon so you can know exactly where you're at. My AF came at exactly 6 weeks, so yours may show up soon. I agree with you though, I would want an u/s too if AF didn't show in another week.....just to be sure that everything looks good.


----------



## Tara158505

aww castaway, im sorry its such a mess for you right now it sucks I know cause I am right there with you!!

mj, you can get antibiotics that's safe for baby!!

afm update- well I took a hcg test for the hell of it and its faint positive lol so now im back to square one idk wtf is going on!! ahhhh bought to pull my freaking hair out!!!! I guess ill post a pic see what you guys think maybe im tripping but I doubt it but I have no date to go by for dpo I thought this was my o then neg now peak again so then I thought ;today was the real o then the pos test idk ladies I just don't know!! its really faint so I don't know how well you can see it in a picture but you all know that by now im sure!!
 



Attached Files:







20.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3









21.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tara158505

LL, any update from you where you at girl!?!?


----------



## mj2013

Tara - I already took the meds and don't think it's "baby friendly" sigh. I don't plan to take anymore but I do hope that it leaves my system soon so it doesn't affect my cm etc or attacks the spermies or anything crazy sigh. 

As far as your pics, I see a light line in the 2nd pic. It's a lot lighter than the ones you posted previously. Is this the same test as the one previously used? It's so frustrating to not know what's going on. You could keep testing on that same test to see if it gets lighter or darker. Hope it clears up for you soon.


----------



## Tara158505

mj,
ii think the old test was from hcg from my dnc because they had to of gotten my levels wrong since it was the nurse that told me it was a 3 I had to ask her to get it she just said it was negative. I think if it had of been a chemical I would have already started a period or had it on time which would have been the 3rd of this month, but instead I started getting the flashing smileys on the cba digis I got that for 3 days on 3rd night it finally went to a fixed smiley ( flashing is high fertility, fixed is peak it stays on for 2 days so you can't test again til it goes off) well I tested on the 2nd night when it went off it was negative then I tested today it was peak again I took a dollar tree test yesterday negative, for some reason I took one today idk why because I assumed I was really oing today ive had cramps for a few days on and off but last night real bad anyway this test was a walmart 88cents test I used same urine on a dt test and negative.. I don't know whats going on honestly I highly doubt its still leftovers lol if so I've got bigger problems lol but I don't know when I ovulated to go by a dpo lol maybe lastnight was implantation I don't know im so freaking confused but all test were negative til this one so I really doubt theres anymore leftovers... ugh all I can do is keep testing see if I start getting darker and show up on different test instead of just on and if I had of thought for a second pregnant I would have bought some frer's while I was at walmart earlier errr!!:dohh:


----------



## Tara158505

and those are both the same test just different angles I guess lol it came up right away though even before 3 minutes and those give 10 minutes


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - hopefully AF comes soon so you can know exactly where you're at. My AF came at exactly 6 weeks, so yours may show up soon. I agree with you though, I would want an u/s too if AF didn't show in another week.....just to be sure that everything looks good.

I have decided to make an appt. with a specialist...go in for a consult I mean I will need a high risk doc anyway next time so this will put my mind to ease. I just can't stand laid back care...I have been at this for a year. I don't want no more wait and see approach...I want proactive! lol

Plus I need all new doctors and I have a new OB...now need to find the right fit for a specialist. I think I have found someone...going to make the appt today!


----------



## Tella

Tara, i can only imagine the frustrations of not knowing whats going on, FXd you start getting answers soon. Im terrible at tests, i swear i imagine lines sometimes :haha:

MJ, Im glad it went a bit lighter but continue BDing jsut in case, hope O comes along later this week and that you catch that eggy!!!! Hows bootcamp going?

Cast, YAY for making and appointment with a specialist, during ttc you really need peace of mind otherwise one drives one crazy!!! Al the what if and should have beens. I hope you get answers and that you can maybe get Provera after a scan is cleared to bring on AF so that you can start fresh.

AFM > Spotting seems to have stopped.Fxd it is done now. Me and DH has a pack going only AM sex is allowed in the same place for the month of Dec, PM sex are only allowed once in each place. So tonight im knocking the spare room off the list :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tmi warning!

So today I noticed a burning feeling in my vagina and then a sudden urge for the "big O". Afterwards started spotting again :-/ I phoned the doctor and he said the burning could be due to tenderness, but if I feel itchy I need to phone again since I then need treatment. I guess it's going to take a while before my cycle returns.

What are your experiences after d&c?


----------



## Tella

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Tmi warning!
> 
> So today I noticed a burning feeling in my vagina and then a sudden urge for the "big O". Afterwards started spotting again :-/ I phoned the doctor and he said the burning could be due to tenderness, but if I feel itchy I need to phone again since I then need treatment. I guess it's going to take a while before my cycle returns.
> 
> What are your experiences after d&c?

Sorry about the burning sensation. After my D&C i was just tender inside, felt like period pains but after a day or two it went away and i felt fine physically. The burning sensation that i get sometimes is after sex as well but they say it could be that hubbies sperms are to acidic and he needs to follow a more alkaline diet. But that has been a issue long before my MC


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I started charting again and added day of d&c as beginning of new cycle (read on ff to do this). When is best to start temping? After I got my negative hpt?

Any advice?


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - I made my appt too for dec 30th. I'm with you on that, I'm being proactive for next year if this cycle doesn't work out. 

Tella- I'm killing those bootcamps!!! 5-6 days a week. I have the start of a 6 pack going on. ..... I'm super excited about it. .. even though when I get pg it will be gone Lol, but I'm ok with that. 

Tara- if af doesn't come in another week or 2 maybe you should request an u/s.

Angel- I didn't have alot of symptoms after my d&c. I was tender until the bleeding stopped and after that I was fine. My hcg took forever to drop and af came in 6 weeks.


----------



## CastawayBride

Called and they asked me to get all my info together from the doctors...going to make it for next week...that will be going into my 8th week with out AF. I am hoping if scan clears me they will induce AF and whatever thy feel is necessary...at least I feel like I am doing something ;)


----------



## Tella

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I started charting again and added day of d&c as beginning of new cycle (read on ff to do this). When is best to start temping? After I got my negative hpt?
> 
> Any advice?

I would say start now. You can O before you get a negative hpt. I also used day of D&C as CD1.



mj2013 said:


> Castaway - I made my appt too for dec 30th. I'm with you on that, I'm being proactive for next year if this cycle doesn't work out.
> 
> Tella- I'm killing those bootcamps!!! 5-6 days a week. I have the start of a 6 pack going on. ..... I'm super excited about it. .. even though when I get pg it will be gone Lol, but I'm ok with that.
> 
> Tara- if af doesn't come in another week or 2 maybe you should request an u/s.
> 
> Angel- I didn't have alot of symptoms after my d&c. I was tender until the bleeding stopped and after that I was fine. My hcg took forever to drop and af came in 6 weeks.

WOW that is awesome, wish i was starting to see rewards like that. My belly just doesnt want to go :cry:

But a good shape now means you will loose the baby fat quickly so it still has its benefits. Im just gonna work on fitness now and not toning especially during medicated cycles. Dont want to overdo it.


Cast, that is great news!! Fxd that they will get the ball rolling again.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tella, if I do O before I get a neg hpt does it mean I can get pregnant then or not? It's really confusing not knowing what your body is doing. If I use an opk to track ovulation can it give me a false positive?

Can I start temping or will it be all wacked?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tella said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Tmi warning!
> 
> So today I noticed a burning feeling in my vagina and then a sudden urge for the "big O". Afterwards started spotting again :-/ I phoned the doctor and he said the burning could be due to tenderness, but if I feel itchy I need to phone again since I then need treatment. I guess it's going to take a while before my cycle returns.
> 
> What are your experiences after d&c?
> 
> Sorry about the burning sensation. After my D&C i was just tender inside, felt like period pains but after a day or two it went away and i felt fine physically. The burning sensation that i get sometimes is after sex as well but they say it could be that hubbies sperms are to acidic and he needs to follow a more alkaline diet. But that has been a issue long before my MCClick to expand...

Thank you.

Can it be that I am too acidic myself as well? I notice it gets better when I drink loads of water. What do you think? 

I do notice I need to lube up a lot as well when dtd.


----------



## mj2013

Angel - if you do O before you get a complete negative hpt then yes you definitely can get pg. 

Tella - I really want to take it easy but I find it so hard, I just love my workouts, it's the only time my mind doesn't think about TTC and everything else going on. I will slow it down the week after O though, but for right now I'm sticking to my regular schedule. 

Castaway - So happy for you!! Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## Tella

Like MJ said you can definitely fall again before a neg hpt. Hcg acts like lh so just matures the egg. And hcg is believed to make the uterus more favourable for a pregnancy. They even use hcg injections as ovulation induction in medicated cycles.

It definitely can mean you to acidic as well, ive had it and started taking a alkaline powder and since then I od earlier and also no more burning. I actually forgot about that, the base powder seema to be doing a heap of good.

mj, I know right. Its like an escape route just to bad it doesn't gel with ttc so well.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Don't know if you know citro soda, but will it help?


----------



## Tella

Yes it definitely can bring it down but it doesnt have any trace elements in it to keep it alkaline. Citra Soda is a short term solution where a base powder is more long term. Also half a lemon in a glass of water in the morning is also a great natural remedy for high acidic levels. It seems strange but it actually turns alkaline in your body.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I just thought off using lemon in water. I also googled alkaline foods for ovulation. I never knew about these things and will definitely try them out. It makes the wait more fun now and take my mind off of actually want to ttc. It's almost becoming like a study and a game to me rather than stressing about everything.


----------



## Tara158505

al, I would use preseed for lubrication its the best and sperm friendly and after my d&c I was just tired and felt a little pain when I sat down and stood up and sex wise I was just tender but now everythings pretty back to normal!!
castaway, so glad to hear your getting things done and getting that ttc ball rolling!! keep us updated
mj, bootcamp lol id die!!

afm, I got more faints this am so I guess this is the real deal I got a positive on one that was negative lastnight and theres no way hcg can fluctuation that much from leftovers but it is odd I got positive opks before positive hcgs but I didn't use a frer so idk about those however I will be going to get some here shortly!! eeekk I don't know when this happened I guess I oed when hcg was still in my system or right after it left and that the cramping really bad was implantation its so crazy how our bodys work after a mmc, mc, and d&c while I am still waiting for the :bfp: ill settle for a faint and its on 3 test 2 of which are completely different brands so heres to hoping this one sticks with me... that was a quick tww lol:happydance::haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Took a FRER, its positive. This is torture! :growl mad:

I hope the specialist gets in touch with me tomorrow...


----------



## funneepants

Hey everyone!
I totally feel your cycle confusion pain! I am 18 days post d and c, have had no bleeding for 11/12 days and tonight have started to bleed again. I don't know if this is AF or if it was triggered from exercise yesterday or what?! My hcg was down to 9 prior to the d and c (as I had naturally miscarried 6 weeks prior but had retained product). I've been having negative hpts for awhile now. This is soooo frustrating!


----------



## Tara158505

Castaway,
hmmm either it takes your body a very looonngg time to get the hcg out or.... it could be a new baby!!!!

Funnee, 
I have been getting positive and negative hcg tests since my d and c so I completely understand its so aggravating not knowing what is going on, however I haven't had any bleeding other than my d and c I am still waiting so I have bd every day since the 8th of last month since I didn't know if I could trus;t opks or hcg test I had blood work they said my hcg was at 3 but yet I kept getting positive hcgs till about a week or so ago then they went negative ...Again.. well I had pos opk though I was oing then negative then pos again I use cb advanced digi well for some odd reason I decided to take a hcg and it was faint pos after being negative for a while now but im scared to get excited im worried maybe its retained tissue cause my hcg to go up and down hence the reason ;for pos and neg hcg test but this time I got faints on two different tests so idk im going to see if it gets darker or goes back neg this is so frustrating im going crazy I may call my doctor tomorrow... ughhhh


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yesterday I started spotting again and felt crampy, then this morning I woke up feeling exhausted. Is this normal? It's been 6 days since d&c.


----------



## funneepants

Angel - I was exhausted for the 7-10 days post d and c. I was also crampy/tender for that time.

Tara- remind me how far after d and c you are? That sucks that your tests are coming back all over the place.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> Castaway,
> hmmm either it takes your body a very looonngg time to get the hcg out or.... it could be a new baby!!!!
> 
> Funnee,
> I have been getting positive and negative hcg tests since my d and c so I completely understand its so aggravating not knowing what is going on, however I haven't had any bleeding other than my d and c I am still waiting so I have bd every day since the 8th of last month since I didn't know if I could trus;t opks or hcg test I had blood work they said my hcg was at 3 but yet I kept getting positive hcgs till about a week or so ago then they went negative ...Again.. well I had pos opk though I was oing then negative then pos again I use cb advanced digi well for some odd reason I decided to take a hcg and it was faint pos after being negative for a while now but im scared to get excited im worried maybe its retained tissue cause my hcg to go up and down hence the reason ;for pos and neg hcg test but this time I got faints on two different tests so idk im going to see if it gets darker or goes back neg this is so frustrating im going crazy I may call my doctor tomorrow... ughhhh

Unfortunately its hormones. Until you have AF that is really all it can be :cry: The doctor said towards the end it really lingers and sadly fluctuates! I am going to get into a specialist any way but I believe if I was pregnant I would have felt it by now I would be almost 7ish weeks....lol


----------



## Tella

CastawayBride said:


> Took a FRER, its positive. This is torture! :growl mad:
> 
> I hope the specialist gets in touch with me tomorrow...

:hugs: wish you could just get some clarity on whats going on now. :hugs:

Is it a very clear positive? Or is there some way you can see if there is progression on it by testing again tomorrow?



funneepants said:


> Hey everyone!
> I totally feel your cycle confusion pain! I am 18 days post d and c, have had no bleeding for 11/12 days and tonight have started to bleed again. I don't know if this is AF or if it was triggered from exercise yesterday or what?! My hcg was down to 9 prior to the d and c (as I had naturally miscarried 6 weeks prior but had retained product). I've been having negative hpts for awhile now. This is soooo frustrating!

Sorry about everything that you are going through at the moment. I cant help you with the bleeding as i only had an AF 5 weeks after my D&C after i confirmed O on CD21. Hope you get a proper AF so that you can start afresh and know what is going on!



Tara158505 said:


> Castaway,
> hmmm either it takes your body a very looonngg time to get the hcg out or.... it could be a new baby!!!!
> 
> Funnee,
> I have been getting positive and negative hcg tests since my d and c so I completely understand its so aggravating not knowing what is going on, however I haven't had any bleeding other than my d and c I am still waiting so I have bd every day since the 8th of last month since I didn't know if I could trus;t opks or hcg test I had blood work they said my hcg was at 3 but yet I kept getting positive hcgs till about a week or so ago then they went negative ...Again.. well I had pos opk though I was oing then negative then pos again I use cb advanced digi well for some odd reason I decided to take a hcg and it was faint pos after being negative for a while now but im scared to get excited im worried maybe its retained tissue cause my hcg to go up and down hence the reason ;for pos and neg hcg test but this time I got faints on two different tests so idk im going to see if it gets darker or goes back neg this is so frustrating im going crazy I may call my doctor tomorrow... ughhhh

Any news from your doctor? Im hoping they will give you two repeat bloodtests to see if your HCG is increasing or just lingering around.



Angelbaby_01 said:


> Yesterday I started spotting again and felt crampy, then this morning I woke up feeling exhausted. Is this normal? It's been 6 days since d&c.

I actually cant remember if i was exhausted after my D&C even thou i can remember it from my pregnancy but it subsided quickly after the D&C including sore boobs and hunger.

I think you body is just trying to force you to rest so that it can recover. So i think you must take it easy and rest up. :hugs:



CastawayBride said:


> Tara158505 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway,
> hmmm either it takes your body a very looonngg time to get the hcg out or.... it could be a new baby!!!!
> 
> Funnee,
> I have been getting positive and negative hcg tests since my d and c so I completely understand its so aggravating not knowing what is going on, however I haven't had any bleeding other than my d and c I am still waiting so I have bd every day since the 8th of last month since I didn't know if I could trus;t opks or hcg test I had blood work they said my hcg was at 3 but yet I kept getting positive hcgs till about a week or so ago then they went negative ...Again.. well I had pos opk though I was oing then negative then pos again I use cb advanced digi well for some odd reason I decided to take a hcg and it was faint pos after being negative for a while now but im scared to get excited im worried maybe its retained tissue cause my hcg to go up and down hence the reason ;for pos and neg hcg test but this time I got faints on two different tests so idk im going to see if it gets darker or goes back neg this is so frustrating im going crazy I may call my doctor tomorrow... ughhhh
> 
> Unfortunately its hormones. Until you have AF that is really all it can be :cry: The doctor said towards the end it really lingers and sadly fluctuates! I am going to get into a specialist any way but I believe if I was pregnant I would have felt it by now I would be almost 7ish weeks....lolClick to expand...

I really hope it is gonna be our of your system quickly or that if it is a new pregnancy that you can have it confirmed to stop stressing. Considering if you Od late then you might not be so far along but the best thing will be a scan with 2 repeat bloods.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thanks Tella,

I actually slept for 3 hours. I had slight lower back pain this morning and when I woke up this afternoon it was terrible. Just took some pain killers and seems to help. I feel so out of control of my own body. :-(

When I first got pregnant I took folic acid, centrum materna and vitamin e supplements. What else can I do to improve my body and prepare it for a next pregnancy one day? I took the pain killers, but want to try to take only when necessary since I try to keep my body clean.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Ladies,

I'm a little confused and disappointed, so maybe you guys can give me your opinions. Ok so I came off BC in early November and my period came on Nov 13th. So I'm usually 33-35 days for YEARS! Never has been any other way. Well here it is a week before my period and I noticed bleeding. Enough to feel a pad. This has NEVER happened before! Me and my fiancé had some pretty intense sex last night (TMI) sorry!!!

Could this really be my period?? A early miscarriage or implantation bleeding? I'm just so shocked because this never happened before. Well with my last pregnancy I did bleed everytime after sex. Idk I just don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies, 
I really need some help here I keep getting positive hcg test then negative, I have had no pain to make me think theres retained tissue or anything like that I know I have reached 0 by now I got week or more of negatives then 2 days of positives now negatives again I tried to look up about it fluctuating after a dnc but I can't find anything on it and even if it does how can it go up and down that much to be seen on a test that's not just a number or 2 higher its atleast 25mius high or more. I don't get it I felt like I was really ovulating so why I even took the test I have no idea but if it is fluctuating like this is it even possible for me to conceive at this point or ovulate? im so confused I don't know what to think I guess I will go in for some blood work but I don't think that's going to help cause I know its not high or I would be getting positives again and if they don't get blood work while its high they are just going to assume im crazy I don't know what else to do or think im so aggravated!!


----------



## CastawayBride

My doctor is having me repeat my levels, goin this Sat. 

Specialist scheduled for Jan 15th!

I just want my body to function again...this wait is brutal! You girls help me stay sane though, thanks so much!!


----------



## mj2013

Mariah- if u just came off bc last month your hormones are probably just trying to get back to normal. You may have O'd pretty early after you stopped the bc so that would make AF come on sooner. It may take a couple cycles to regulate. 

Tara- I think you need a scan hon

castaway- keep us posted. My specialist appt is the end of this month, right before next cycle starts. 

Afm, I've been having a dull ache in my right ovary but no real positive opk yet. My ovaries are definitely doing something!


----------



## Tara158505

mj, I go for my follow up the 19th however I really don't think theres left over tissue because ive had no cramping bleeding except when oing etc and everyone ive read about that's had retained tissue has had pain and or bleeding or spotting I haven't had any of these symptoms and I also passed the baby at home then the dnc im about 99.9% its all clear plus that doesn't explain the hcg going up and down like it is and its not just stuck its going up down enough to get pos then negatives a day or so later or maybe this time it was a chemical but idk because I have no date to go by at this point my af was due the 3rd im 7 days late o came instead of af I got flashing smileys on 1st 2nd and 3rd I assumed was af coming then 3rd night was fixed smiley for 2 days then 2nd night negative then again fixed smiley the next day for 2 days now its again negative so im guessing I really did o I have all the signs and symptoms but the hcg still confuses me, I know you can o with hcg in your system but can you really get pregnant or am I wasiting my time trying.. im going to call my doctor I guess but I go in 9 days if I really did o I should know by then if I got pregnant I just wish af or a :bfp: would come so I can get on the right track!!


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> mj, I go for my follow up the 19th however I really don't think theres left over tissue because ive had no cramping bleeding except when oing etc and everyone ive read about that's had retained tissue has had pain and or bleeding or spotting I haven't had any of these symptoms and I also passed the baby at home then the dnc im about 99.9% its all clear plus that doesn't explain the hcg going up and down like it is and its not just stuck its going up down enough to get pos then negatives a day or so later or maybe this time it was a chemical but idk because I have no date to go by at this point my af was due the 3rd im 7 days late o came instead of af I got flashing smileys on 1st 2nd and 3rd I assumed was af coming then 3rd night was fixed smiley for 2 days then 2nd night negative then again fixed smiley the next day for 2 days now its again negative so im guessing I really did o I have all the signs and symptoms but the hcg still confuses me, I know you can o with hcg in your system but can you really get pregnant or am I wasiting my time trying.. im going to call my doctor I guess but I go in 9 days if I really did o I should know by then if I got pregnant I just wish af or a :bfp: would come so I can get on the right track!!

Tara - I think there was someone earlier on this thread that didn't have cramping or anything and she had retained tissue. I hope that's not the case for you but you should really demand a scan just be sure.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tara158505 said:
> 
> 
> mj, I go for my follow up the 19th however I really don't think theres left over tissue because ive had no cramping bleeding except when oing etc and everyone ive read about that's had retained tissue has had pain and or bleeding or spotting I haven't had any of these symptoms and I also passed the baby at home then the dnc im about 99.9% its all clear plus that doesn't explain the hcg going up and down like it is and its not just stuck its going up down enough to get pos then negatives a day or so later or maybe this time it was a chemical but idk because I have no date to go by at this point my af was due the 3rd im 7 days late o came instead of af I got flashing smileys on 1st 2nd and 3rd I assumed was af coming then 3rd night was fixed smiley for 2 days then 2nd night negative then again fixed smiley the next day for 2 days now its again negative so im guessing I really did o I have all the signs and symptoms but the hcg still confuses me, I know you can o with hcg in your system but can you really get pregnant or am I wasiting my time trying.. im going to call my doctor I guess but I go in 9 days if I really did o I should know by then if I got pregnant I just wish af or a :bfp: would come so I can get on the right track!!
> 
> Tara - I think there was someone earlier on this thread that didn't have cramping or anything and she had retained tissue. I hope that's not the case for you but you should really demand a scan just be sure.Click to expand...

I think this might be a good idea Tara....your HCG should not be fluctuating like that...you may not be ovulating until you have a real period. Your body may be struggling to fire up the hormone train and that is what you are seeing in all your testing...can you get into the doctor soon? A scan and bloods would do wonders!


----------



## Tara158505

I called my doctor and they called me back and confirmed my numbers were at three when I had them drawn the 21st of November also this was a different nurse, I go tomorrow for more blood work but unless it shows something I get the feeling they don't care, I go for my follow up the 19th so 9 days from now also I got more positive ovulation test and flashing cb advanced only this time I have watery cm and little creamy maybe im gearing up for af? or I don't know what else to think anymore I honestly don't think its retained tissue I didn't have much as it was but my luck you never know its like they are too busy to check on me, sounds like a law suit to me if I do have retained tissue, I have no bad pain or spotting nothing and everyone I have talked to said I would be doubled over in pain but I have a high tolerance for pain I was dilated 8-9cm with my son and almost didn't get a epidural not that I think it would have bothered me not to and I didn't want any pain meds through out my mc so idk guess its a possibility but the doctor doesn't seem to feel theres any reason for concern at all. in fact I think they feel like im crazy.. maybe I am? but I posted pics so I doubt it.. who knows anymore


----------



## 3Minions

Angelbaby, keep taking your folic acid for sure.... DH and I started taking Coenzyme Q10 after my m/c - studies show it makes his sperm better (just google CoQ10 and sperm) and the ladies doing IVF use it because it apparently makes better eggs (even though only one study said that it's enough for me).... So I figure why not! If he's got more (and better quality) swimmers and my eggs are better, maybe they won't make a faulty baby! I'm stopping the CoQ10 as soon as I ovulate though because I couldn't find any info about whether I was supposed to keep taking it or not. GL!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> I called my doctor and they called me back and confirmed my numbers were at three when I had them drawn the 21st of November also this was a different nurse, I go tomorrow for more blood work but unless it shows something I get the feeling they don't care, I go for my follow up the 19th so 9 days from now also I got more positive ovulation test and flashing cb advanced only this time I have watery cm and little creamy maybe im gearing up for af? or I don't know what else to think anymore I honestly don't think its retained tissue I didn't have much as it was but my luck you never know its like they are too busy to check on me, sounds like a law suit to me if I do have retained tissue, I have no bad pain or spotting nothing and everyone I have talked to said I would be doubled over in pain but I have a high tolerance for pain I was dilated 8-9cm with my son and almost didn't get a epidural not that I think it would have bothered me not to and I didn't want any pain meds through out my mc so idk guess its a possibility but the doctor doesn't seem to feel theres any reason for concern at all. in fact I think they feel like im crazy.. maybe I am? but I posted pics so I doubt it.. who knows anymore

Until you get AF you may get false positives...it is crazy how hormones fluctuate after a miscarriage...hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## mj2013

3minions - where have you been? how is this cycle going for you? I have DH taking C0Q10 too :)

CD12 for me today, temps still low. Hoping to O sometime this weekend :coffee: so still playing the waiting game.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Is this normal? I feel nauseas and have a terrible headache the entire day. It started yesterday, but became more intense today. Could it be my hormones?


----------



## CastawayBride

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Is this normal? I feel nauseas and have a terrible headache the entire day. It started yesterday, but became more intense today. Could it be my hormones?

Yes I had terrible headaches for awhile too...hormones can be so crazy, makes me afraid of menopause! Lol


----------



## Tara158505

castaway, I wish that were the case for me but my doctors don't see to think so. I honestly don't think its that either I have searched all over the internet for information on this and can find nothing. I am back to flashing smiley after a day of negatives and a faint test after negative again I got for blood work today but unless my doctor is willing to do a ultra sound I don't think it is going to do much good, unless its above a 5 maybe then they will do something, at this point im scared of retained product but still I don't see how that can make your levels go up that high and right back down. maybe its a molar pregnancy or ectopic? does any have experience with these that could maybe give me some insight? im in no pain whatsoever I feel fine other than being moody yesterday I thought I was about to start but nothing just wateryish cm with a little lotiony at times I know that watery can sometimes mean af is coming but usually my back hurts and stuff and this time nothing I actually seem like im gearing back up to o. is it possible to o more than once in a cycle, I mean not just gearing up and not oing I mean actual oing twice in one cycle? my temps have been pretty crazy which I guess til I have af is pretty normal but the sore breats went away so I really was thinking it was a chemical but still no af ? isn't there something they can give you to make you start af? my only concern there is that what if I did o and everything is okay and I get meds to start and it hurts the baby I am just so out of it right now I don't know what to think anymore and to be honest im kind of pissed at myself my doctors everything!! I just want to know wtf is going on with me, I can't get any answers from nurses other than blood work and below 5 is negative and confirmation I was 3 the 21st woohoo thanks for the help they are giving me!! errr:growlmad::growlmad::shrug::shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway, I wish that were the case for me but my doctors don't see to think so. I honestly don't think its that either I have searched all over the internet for information on this and can find nothing. I am back to flashing smiley after a day of negatives and a faint test after negative again I got for blood work today but unless my doctor is willing to do a ultra sound I don't think it is going to do much good, unless its above a 5 maybe then they will do something, at this point im scared of retained product but still I don't see how that can make your levels go up that high and right back down. maybe its a molar pregnancy or ectopic? does any have experience with these that could maybe give me some insight? im in no pain whatsoever I feel fine other than being moody yesterday I thought I was about to start but nothing just wateryish cm with a little lotiony at times I know that watery can sometimes mean af is coming but usually my back hurts and stuff and this time nothing I actually seem like im gearing back up to o. is it possible to o more than once in a cycle, I mean not just gearing up and not oing I mean actual oing twice in one cycle? my temps have been pretty crazy which I guess til I have af is pretty normal but the sore breats went away so I really was thinking it was a chemical but still no af ? isn't there something they can give you to make you start af? my only concern there is that what if I did o and everything is okay and I get meds to start and it hurts the baby I am just so out of it right now I don't know what to think anymore and to be honest im kind of pissed at myself my doctors everything!! I just want to know wtf is going on with me, I can't get any answers from nurses other than blood work and below 5 is negative and confirmation I was 3 the 21st woohoo thanks for the help they are giving me!! errr:growlmad::growlmad::shrug::shrug:

I do know that you can attempt to O, not be able to and then surge again. This may be your body attempting to get back in working order...honestly I would try another doctor if this one is just not helping...can you see someone else? They do have medication you can take but if you may be pregnant I would just hold off. It is a waiting game, I know it stinks, but there is not much else you can do. Hang in there!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> Tara158505 said:
> 
> 
> castaway, I wish that were the case for me but my doctors don't see to think so. I honestly don't think its that either I have searched all over the internet for information on this and can find nothing. I am back to flashing smiley after a day of negatives and a faint test after negative again I got for blood work today but unless my doctor is willing to do a ultra sound I don't think it is going to do much good, unless its above a 5 maybe then they will do something, at this point im scared of retained product but still I don't see how that can make your levels go up that high and right back down. maybe its a molar pregnancy or ectopic? does any have experience with these that could maybe give me some insight? im in no pain whatsoever I feel fine other than being moody yesterday I thought I was about to start but nothing just wateryish cm with a little lotiony at times I know that watery can sometimes mean af is coming but usually my back hurts and stuff and this time nothing I actually seem like im gearing back up to o. is it possible to o more than once in a cycle, I mean not just gearing up and not oing I mean actual oing twice in one cycle? my temps have been pretty crazy which I guess til I have af is pretty normal but the sore breats went away so I really was thinking it was a chemical but still no af ? isn't there something they can give you to make you start af? my only concern there is that what if I did o and everything is okay and I get meds to start and it hurts the baby I am just so out of it right now I don't know what to think anymore and to be honest im kind of pissed at myself my doctors everything!! I just want to know wtf is going on with me, I can't get any answers from nurses other than blood work and below 5 is negative and confirmation I was 3 the 21st woohoo thanks for the help they are giving me!! errr:growlmad::growlmad::shrug::shrug:
> 
> I do know that you can attempt to O, not be able to and then surge again. This may be your body attempting to get back in working order...honestly I would try another doctor if this one is just not helping...can you see someone else? They do have medication you can take but if you may be pregnant I would just hold off. It is a waiting game, I know it stinks, but there is not much else you can do. Hang in there!Click to expand...

Castaway beat me to it.....I was just going to say if the office you're with won't allow you to get a scan or address your concerns then you need to find a new doctor and asap. They don't sound like the type of office you would want to be with when you do get pg again as they clearly have no interest in their patients.


----------



## Tara158505

I don't think its so much as they don't want to help or see me I think its just they are soo busy and always booked solid although because of my particular situation you would think it would be a bigger deal. I went and got the blood work done but I don't know if it will be above 5 by now I had a faint this am but it was very faint so im not sure what its at now I think im just trying and trying and trying to o and its not happening or its just positive opks because of af I have no ideal but I really felt like I oed so idk and until I keep flat out negatives for a while I guess I won't know and yes theres other drs but in the same office and I don't want another dr there I like the one I have the only other obgyn here in my town is a guy I had him before he has the audacity to ask if my dh was cheating on me because I was crying in pain so I am def not going back there. there are more in another city about 30 minutes away but ive had bad experience there too and im not sure if anywhere else does high risk patients ugh im so confused!!


----------



## Tella

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Thanks Tella,
> 
> I actually slept for 3 hours. I had slight lower back pain this morning and when I woke up this afternoon it was terrible. Just took some pain killers and seems to help. I feel so out of control of my own body. :-(
> 
> When I first got pregnant I took folic acid, centrum materna and vitamin e supplements. What else can I do to improve my body and prepare it for a next pregnancy one day? I took the pain killers, but want to try to take only when necessary since I try to keep my body clean.

Hope you feeling a bit better today :hugs:

Where you from Angel? I also take Inofolic Sachets to help with egg quality, it is something they use alot in IVFs so figured it cant hurt. Then im taking the base powder and since my first full cycle on it i Od 5 days earlier than normal. And then i also drink a glass of beetroot juice daily to help with lining. THis is something i did in my bfp cycle and not again till now, so hope its gonna help!!! Oh yes and let me not forget about B Complex that has helped my LP recover after the MC.

I also try and stay away from the painkillers and other meds.! So if you have to find something that is pregnancy safe as then you know you safe to take it.



Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm a little confused and disappointed, so maybe you guys can give me your opinions. Ok so I came off BC in early November and my period came on Nov 13th. So I'm usually 33-35 days for YEARS! Never has been any other way. Well here it is a week before my period and I noticed bleeding. Enough to feel a pad. This has NEVER happened before! Me and my fiancé had some pretty intense sex last night (TMI) sorry!!!
> 
> Could this really be my period?? A early miscarriage or implantation bleeding? I'm just so shocked because this never happened before. Well with my last pregnancy I did bleed everytime after sex. Idk I just don't want to get my hopes up!

I think your hormones is still very mixed up and think you must wait for a AF or 2 as tracking cycles now might be a bit difficult. I know Angus Vitex helps alot with regulating hormones after BCP, maybe worth looking in to.



CastawayBride said:


> My doctor is having me repeat my levels, goin this Sat.
> 
> Specialist scheduled for Jan 15th!
> 
> I just want my body to function again...this wait is brutal! You girls help me stay sane though, thanks so much!!

Im glad you getting repeats! But i think you must ask for a follow up in 48hrs again just to make sure what it is doing. As it has been so long since your previous draw that it could be a range of things again. Fxd for answers quickly :hugs:

Yay for 15th Jan, before you know it, it will be here considering all the holidays and celebrations coming up.



3Minions said:


> Angelbaby, keep taking your folic acid for sure.... DH and I started taking Coenzyme Q10 after my m/c - studies show it makes his sperm better (just google CoQ10 and sperm) and the ladies doing IVF use it because it apparently makes better eggs (even though only one study said that it's enough for me).... So I figure why not! If he's got more (and better quality) swimmers and my eggs are better, maybe they won't make a faulty baby! I'm stopping the CoQ10 as soon as I ovulate though because I couldn't find any info about whether I was supposed to keep taking it or not. GL!

:hi: how you been? Your handle makes me smile everytime i see it :) I only watched the movie for the first time like a week ago and it was sooo cute!!



mj2013 said:


> 3minions - where have you been? how is this cycle going for you? I have DH taking C0Q10 too :)
> 
> CD12 for me today, temps still low. Hoping to O sometime this weekend :coffee: so still playing the waiting game.

I think i will start with CoQ10 next cycle.

Ive been reading on immune disorders and infertility and just came about a section that says Myo-inositol which is the main ingredient for Inofolic can cause NK cell activity and should be avoided. So im gonna change it and only take it first half of my cycle.

AFM > Had a follow up scan today for follie check and i have 2 on the left :happydance: I only expected one, they are 15mm and 18mm so the FS want me to hold off on the trigger till tomorrow night so that they can both grow, by then they should be 17mm and 20mm and by O they will both have mature eggies in them. So O should be around Saturday night or Sunday morning.

Im keeping my fxd that i will get a High tomorrow on my monitor so that my LH surge starts as well as my HCG trigger.


----------



## Tella

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Is this normal? I feel nauseas and have a terrible headache the entire day. It started yesterday, but became more intense today. Could it be my hormones?

I just read back on my journal and i didnt have any nausea or headaches. Just a dull pressure "pain" that i had for a few days. But i never had any MS either. The headaches can be the estrogen that is high at the moment, i had one yesterday from estrogen from the tablets i take.



Tara158505 said:


> I don't think its so much as they don't want to help or see me I think its just they are soo busy and always booked solid although because of my particular situation you would think it would be a bigger deal. I went and got the blood work done but I don't know if it will be above 5 by now I had a faint this am but it was very faint so im not sure what its at now I think im just trying and trying and trying to o and its not happening or its just positive opks because of af I have no ideal but I really felt like I oed so idk and until I keep flat out negatives for a while I guess I won't know and yes theres other drs but in the same office and I don't want another dr there I like the one I have the only other obgyn here in my town is a guy I had him before he has the audacity to ask if my dh was cheating on me because I was crying in pain so I am def not going back there. there are more in another city about 30 minutes away but ive had bad experience there too and im not sure if anywhere else does high risk patients ugh im so confused!!

You have a lot of patience with them, i would not have been able to treated like that. You can certainly try and O multiple times but not actually O multiple times, as the Corpus Leteum will produce progesterone and that will prevent the other follicles from rupturing and they need LH to do so which will also not be produced.

Thinking about you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I'm so excited for you and your trigger lol. FX for you! at least you know when you will O. I'm still over here waiting it out cd13 today. Are you going to be doing IUI? or just TI?


----------



## Tara158505

I get my results after lunch but im sure its not going to help I think I just need to ask them to give me something to make me start af so I can start fresh because ive had days and days of positive ovulation test no one can ovulate that much I though af may be coming but still hasn't and no signs or symptoms however my cervix was high so I don't know maybe I did o one of these times who knows I go the 19th and will definitely ask for a scan .. smh its so devastating to get pos and neg results in row so many times.. im bout read to throw in the towel I meant to add ive had days of faints now but like so faint I cant get it in a picture if I tried probably its a eye squinter and normal people wouldn't even notice.. so im still counting it as a negative if my levels are below 5 I have decided to ask for something to make af come now im so ready to move on and not stuck anymore wonder what if


----------



## Tella

Mj, just ti. Want to see if I can get dh to agree into a bd marathon till Sunday otherwise just Saturday and Sunday am BD.

Progesterone from 3dpo and another intralipids on positive test.


----------



## Tara158505

well update my hcg is a 1 I asked if they would give me something to make me start af the nurse wouldn't do anything I said im not getting positives then negatives on multiple tests for no reason, she said well we go by the test and talk to your dr the 19th im so furious right now im ready to look for a new dr although I know its not my doctor talking but still the nurse is ridiculous this can be serious if something is really wrong!!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - hopefully I'll O the same time so we can be TWW buddies :) Good luck convincing DH, I'm trying to get mine to do the every other day thing right now till I get a positive opk, then every day for 3-4 days.

Tara - how rude of her when you are genuinely concerned about what is going on with you! You could try to get the Dr to call you....if those nurses will pass the message along, but from the sounds of it they probably won't. If your hcg is a 1 then I think you should have AF soon though. Sorry you have to go through this, I really hope AF comes for you soon.


----------



## Tara158505

to be honest I don't think its taken 21 days to just now get to 1 but then again idk what to think im so mad at that nurse and so confused I am ready to go in myself and check it out lol if only I could. some people keep small amounts of hcg like under 5 so maybe that's my case I really don't see that from keeping af. im still pos on opk cheapies and flashing again on cbd so im at a loss myself ive also wondered if it could be 1 now then double to 2 and so on if I did o when I was suppose to but who knows I doubt that either.. what can go wrong will go wrong.. words to live by..:cry:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> to be honest I don't think its taken 21 days to just now get to 1 but then again idk what to think im so mad at that nurse and so confused I am ready to go in myself and check it out lol if only I could. some people keep small amounts of hcg like under 5 so maybe that's my case I really don't see that from keeping af. im still pos on opk cheapies and flashing again on cbd so im at a loss myself ive also wondered if it could be 1 now then double to 2 and so on if I did o when I was suppose to but who knows I doubt that either.. what can go wrong will go wrong.. words to live by..:cry:

Tara women can go weeks with out an AF after a miscarriage sadly...even if it is an early loss. I would get an appt with the doctor and go everything with them....I feel that is the only thing keeping me sane! I know I have an appt so if AF is not here by January 15th we will come up with a game plan...I still like to have a moan about it occasionally though!


----------



## Tara158505

castaway, my loss was at 17 weeks so really that wasn't early at least not to me I actually held him and everything, if it was natural I could understand the lingering etc. but because I had to have the emergency d&c due to way too much blood loss, it is "suppose" to go down a lot faster because everything is "suppose" to be cleaned out and a fresh lining and from all the research I have done I found it is again "suppose" to go down the same rate it goes up i.e. 50% every 2-3 days but who knows I know everyone is different but I feel like I can't fully recover until I know whats going on. I know the mc in june that was natural all the way, my levels dropped extremely rapidly but im not sure how far along I was or if it may have been a chemical. my levels from this one have dropped pretty fast I was at a 3 by the 21st I had the d&c the 3rd which I bled spottyish for a week or more before that so im assuming they were "suppose" to be dropping at that point as well to trigger the bleeding. it's just frustrating not knowing if I really oed or not and if not I want to go ahead and get af so I can move forward with this.. its not looking very good though, but dang are those test sensitive or what?!?!? lol yeah right I find that very hard to believe but I guess they think im stupid maybe I am idk I took pictures so I knew I wasn't tripping or seeing things so for some reason they were positive and I don't think it would be up a 1 and im sure im 0 by now and no signs or symptoms of stinky af, when you want her she doesn't come when you don't want her shes right there... stupid stupid stupid stupid ol meeeee :dohh::dohh::growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway, my loss was at 17 weeks so really that wasn't early at least not to me I actually held him and everything, if it was natural I could understand the lingering etc. but because I had to have the emergency d&c due to way too much blood loss, it is "suppose" to go down a lot faster because everything is "suppose" to be cleaned out and a fresh lining and from all the research I have done I found it is again "suppose" to go down the same rate it goes up i.e. 50% every 2-3 days but who knows I know everyone is different but I feel like I can't fully recover until I know whats going on. I know the mc in june that was natural all the way, my levels dropped extremely rapidly but im not sure how far along I was or if it may have been a chemical. my levels from this one have dropped pretty fast I was at a 3 by the 21st I had the d&c the 3rd which I bled spottyish for a week or more before that so im assuming they were "suppose" to be dropping at that point as well to trigger the bleeding. it's just frustrating not knowing if I really oed or not and if not I want to go ahead and get af so I can move forward with this.. its not looking very good though, but dang are those test sensitive or what?!?!? lol yeah right I find that very hard to believe but I guess they think im stupid maybe I am idk I took pictures so I knew I wasn't tripping or seeing things so for some reason they were positive and I don't think it would be up a 1 and im sure im 0 by now and no signs or symptoms of stinky af, when you want her she doesn't come when you don't want her shes right there... stupid stupid stupid stupid ol meeeee :dohh::dohh::growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry::cry::cry:

It doesn't matter what way you had the miscarriage. Your body has been through trauma and the further along the more likely you had more hormones in you. When I delivered my son I had my period at 5 weeks, 1 day. Now I sit here and wait...the waiting stinks but it will happen just need to give it time. I would just keep an eye on it...and see a doctor to make sure you don't have retained tissue. I am at 7 weeks tomorrow, I can't freaking wait for answers either. :nope:


----------



## Tara158505

its not that I don't understand all of that I do its just that how can it take 21 days to go from 3 to a 1 that's insane and I don't know how that would keep af I wouldn't think as I have read girls still getting pos test and getting af... well updateish I think I check cp and I saw a little blood like very little but it was on my nail a few times(no I didn't cut myself lol) so im hoping this is af or implantation im dpo 5 going by opk but I highly doubt it is so im saying af (I haven't ever got implantation bleeding that I know of all my pregnancies with blood obviously ended badly) anyway I will atleast be glad to know something and if it is af I can take a break from all the testing and stressing cause ill be back on track then!! so heres to hoping:happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> its not that I don't understand all of that I do its just that how can it take 21 days to go from 3 to a 1 that's insane and I don't know how that would keep af I wouldn't think as I have read girls still getting pos test and getting af... well updateish I think I check cp and I saw a little blood like very little but it was on my nail a few times(no I didn't cut myself lol) so im hoping this is af or implantation im dpo 5 going by opk but I highly doubt it is so im saying af (I haven't ever got implantation bleeding that I know of all my pregnancies with blood obviously ended badly) anyway I will atleast be glad to know something and if it is af I can take a break from all the testing and stressing cause ill be back on track then!! so heres to hoping:happydance:

It can vary...the test can say 3 but actually be a 10! I learned this when I had my bloods done. I am hoping and praying to be in single digits at this point, two 1/2 weeks ago I was at 43. Hoping now, at 7 weeks, to be in single digits lol

But yes, HCG varies in the system. Anything under 5 should give a negative reading. Some women do have some HCG in their systems always but it sounds like your body is having hormonal issues, trying to self regulate. You may be trying to O but it is just not happening yet....hopefully after your first AF your system will have reset.


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi ladies...so 7 weeks post miscarriage and still waiting! I just got to work and felt hungry but while eating started to feel sick and had cramping, like the kind you would get with a stomach bug...I went and sat on the toilet and nothing. I really do not want the stomach bug :( Did any of you get stomach cramping? I have period cramping off and on all day. Oh come on Saturday need to get my blood done!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Sorry ladies, will catch up later, but what is considered a normal period after d&c? I had af like symptoms the last 2 days and no bleeding and just now had a gush like with normal af so I am hoping it is.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - I had cramping on and off for about a week before AF came.

Angel- my 1st AF came on strong too, just watch it but I think you'll be fine. 

Afm- I got a positive opk just now cd14 yayyy!! Even though I typically surge for 2-3 days, so I'm thinking I'll O Sunday or Monday. We've been dtd every other day since cd10 so I guess we'll be having a marathon this weekend lol. 
Tella- did you trigger? Looks like I might be your tww buddy :)


----------



## LeahLou

My AF was really weird! It was the first after the d&e. Pretty much just spotting brown and dark red! It was heavy and clotty the first morning but that was the heaviest it got!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - I had cramping on and off for about a week before AF came.
> 
> Angel- my 1st AF came on strong too, just watch it but I think you'll be fine.
> 
> Afm- I got a positive opk just now cd14 yayyy!! Even though I typically surge for 2-3 days, so I'm thinking I'll O Sunday or Monday. We've been dtd every other day since cd10 so I guess we'll be having a marathon this weekend lol.
> Tella- did you trigger? Looks like I might be your tww buddy :)

Awesome news keep the BD going!!

I have had AF cramps for like 3 weeks already :( hoping so etching gives soon!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

After d&c I had little symptoms apart from those I said. Then yesterday boobs became larger and little bit sensitive, craved chocolates and was bloated (normal af symptoms for me). This afternoon I started bleeding brown to dark red and it's light to medium flow. This is like the first day of af for me and I notice light cramping. Too light too mention really. I am really hopeful this is af. Do you think I can test tomorrow for neg hpt? I am so scared too get a positive.


----------



## Tara158505

castaway, what do you mean they can vary and say 3 and be a 10? I thought beta test was as accurate as they come. and I was confirmed it was a 3 on the 21st and a 1 yesterday so I don't know..


no more sign of blood idk what to think now ive got peak opks so who knows im just waiting it out I just would like it to come on already its not like its bad for me its never very heavy and only lasts max for 4 days so I don't mind better than knowing nothing my breasts are starting to get sore again ahh I don't know its crazy anymore.

Leah,
what ever happened on your end?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway, what do you mean they can vary and say 3 and be a 10? I thought beta test was as accurate as they come. and I was confirmed it was a 3 on the 21st and a 1 yesterday so I don't know..
> 
> 
> no more sign of blood idk what to think now ive got peak opks so who knows im just waiting it out I just would like it to come on already its not like its bad for me its never very heavy and only lasts max for 4 days so I don't mind better than knowing nothing my breasts are starting to get sore again ahh I don't know its crazy anymore.
> 
> Leah,
> what ever happened on your end?

My doctor told me levels flucate so you really need to look for a trend not an exact number...so you need to have a repeat test two days later if you suspect they are going up to really confirm pregnancy...


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - :hugs: I really hope AF comes for you soon. I remember penguin in the earlier parts of this forum did not get her AF till 9 weeks later. I truly hope you won't have to wait that long! 3 weeks of on and off is frustrating, but I hope AF comes soon so you can get your cycle going. One thing I do know, is when she does come it won't take you long to get pg :winkwink::flower:

Angel - I'm a poas addict lol, so I will always encourage you to test :haha:

Tara - sorry you're going through this, I hope AF comes soon for you too so you can have a fresh start. You're body is probably trying to sort itself out, hopefully it will do so quickly. 

LeahLou - :wave:


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies,
castaway, im not sure about that to be honest I think every doctor has a different opinion but I really think betas are dead on, I don't think there's any guessing with them, I think maybe the test I am using are just way to sensitive maybe if there is such a thing or they are reading the results wrong but I doubt it, who knows, I don't know if I am pregnant but I doubt it at this point and im not going to lead myself to believe I am when the test are at 1 it would have to be a new pregnancy that just happened if I am lol but again doubtful and now the fixed smiley telling me peak fertility who knows I got more faints but so faint I don't know maybe I am just seeing things, I am a poas addict so I am just trying to watch and make sure it stays negative and really to just use up the ones I have lol... ahhh I really thought af was on its way lastnight when I saw super small insignificant amounts of blood but I guess I was wrong.. I wonder what it was though I hadn't bd yet so I have no clue and its gone today so im not sure weird though..hope you all get your sticky little baby this cycle!! lost of baby dust :dust: ill leave you all alone till I know something for sure im sure its annoying hearing me go on and on endlessly im just kind of lost at the moment but when af comes or if something else happens ill post just incase someone else needs some info on this in the future!! thanks for being so supportive ill talk to you all soon!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - :hugs: I really hope AF comes for you soon. I remember penguin in the earlier parts of this forum did not get her AF till 9 weeks later. I truly hope you won't have to wait that long! 3 weeks of on and off is frustrating, but I hope AF comes soon so you can get your cycle going. One thing I do know, is when she does come it won't take you long to get pg :winkwink::flower:
> 
> Angel - I'm a poas addict lol, so I will always encourage you to test :haha:
> 
> Tara - sorry you're going through this, I hope AF comes soon for you too so you can have a fresh start. You're body is probably trying to sort itself out, hopefully it will do so quickly.
> 
> LeahLou - :wave:

MJ, that's what I fear I am in this for the long haul! Lol I dont feel like AF is anywhere near either...sigh. Maybe I will get pregnant and won't even get my AF in the next two weeks! Lol


----------



## Tella

Im so sorry you guys are still in limbo, fxd for answers soon. I would definitely demand on a second test 48hrs later as thats the only true way to know what your levels are doing.

Mj, yay its awesome to be tww buddies. I triggered tonight, so I think I will O tomorrow night or latest Sunday. BDing marathon for us as well. 2 mornings for sure and maybe a afternoon/evening tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Im so sorry you guys are still in limbo, fxd for answers soon. I would definitely demand on a second test 48hrs later as thats the only true way to know what your levels are doing.
> 
> Mj, yay its awesome to be tww buddies. I triggered tonight, so I think I will O tomorrow night or latest Sunday. BDing marathon for us as well. 2 mornings for sure and maybe a afternoon/evening tomorrow :winkwink:

Yeah if it comes back anywhere out of the single digits I will be doing just that :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Cast, that's the best plan. 

Afm, we BDd this am but dh was not on form. He did finish but not with a smile :haha:

Femara was horrible to me this cycle. I didnt have any fertile CM :cry: hope its not gonna effect our chances.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - we bd'd this morning as well and I plan to continue until monday/tuesday just to cover my bases. I really wanted to get some in last night but we went out to DH's company xmas party and when we came in he was too tired.
I'm not a morning person so I have to use preseed in the morning.....have you tried it? It might help if you don't have enough cm. Also, do you have to take progesterone after you O?

Castaway - it would be nice if you did get pg before AF even showed up....I really can't wait for you to have your rainbow baby, but I know it's going to happen.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - we bd'd this morning as well and I plan to continue until monday/tuesday just to cover my bases. I really wanted to get some in last night but we went out to DH's company xmas party and when we came in he was too tired.
> I'm not a morning person so I have to use preseed in the morning.....have you tried it? It might help if you don't have enough cm. Also, do you have to take progesterone after you O?
> 
> Castaway - it would be nice if you did get pg before AF even showed up....I really can't wait for you to have your rainbow baby, but I know it's going to happen.

I hope you and Tella keep BD!!! I am trying to get hubby to do every other day but it feels like too much of a forced thing. With CBFM we knew when we needed to baby dance so we didn't feel any pressure. So now I am just going on a whim, if he doesn't want to do it so be it...still no AF anyway so who knows I am wondering if maybe I am pregnant. Bloods will give a better picture, I went this morning. I will probably have to be put on meds if not, my left breast was SO itchy driving to our dinner reservations last night. My husband was like, "Why do you keep playing with yourself!?" he was very bothered! :haha: I said I don't know but my nipple is itchy must be dry, form the weather b/c it was very erect. I get home and I was sticky and my bra was a bit wet. I think I was lactating. I have not done that since I got home from the hospital with my son. :nope:

I am ready to get off the wacky hormone train girls.:ships: better then a sinking ship though, right?


----------



## Tella

Im gonna start progesterone but only from 3dpo so say Wednesday. FS its my choice before bfp but after bfp I must immediately start with it. So im gonna use it.

Bd is out tonight DH is not in the mood as we worked very hard to clean the house today after we had the whole house retiled and it is so dusty and everything is out of place. So we both dead tired. Will pull out the lingerie tomorrow night :winkwink:

Mj, I have used preseed and I like it more than Conceive plus. But I have that now and I have like 5 tubes however I think they have expired but the expiry date is unreadable so I dont know. It makea me burn when I apply it :shrug: and DH also doesn't like it much. Do you insert it like 20min before like the instructions say or only when BDing? Ive never managed the 20min.


----------



## Tella

Cast, I really hope you start getting clarity with the beta results. Have they tested your prolactin levels? If the stay elevated it can prevent o and af.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Im gonna start progesterone but only from 3dpo so say Wednesday. FS its my choice before bfp but after bfp I must immediately start with it. So im gonna use it.
> 
> Bd is out tonight DH is not in the mood as we worked very hard to clean the house today after we had the whole house retiled and it is so dusty and everything is out of place. So we both dead tired. Will pull out the lingerie tomorrow night :winkwink:
> 
> Mj, I have used preseed and I like it more than Conceive plus. But I have that now and I have like 5 tubes however I think they have expired but the expiry date is unreadable so I dont know. It makea me burn when I apply it :shrug: and DH also doesn't like it much. Do you insert it like 20min before like the instructions say or only when BDing? Ive never managed the 20min.

I have never had it burn, thats a bit odd?? I put it in 15 mins prior, I use the applicator and stick it all the way up there...lol


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Cast, I really hope you start getting clarity with the beta results. Have they tested your prolactin levels? If the stay elevated it can prevent o and af.

The RX says quantative HCG/progestrone?

We went heavy food shopping, like 300 dollars lol We were there hours...I felt wet and checked but nothing! My back was so sore and I was so cranky. My husband was like, "geesh your moody". I didn't notice, lol I just felt cranky. I didn't sleep well last night so I think that is part of it. Plus my husband is going to his Christmas party tonight, I am not going as I can't handle it. :nope:

I agree, the Betas hopefully will give me some insight.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I start progesterone too, usually 3/4 dpo after I confirm O. Like you I don't have to take it right after O but definitely once I get bfp but I rather just start right after O. With the preseed I usually put it in 1-5 minutes before. I don't use a lot of it though because then there's just too much of it and DH hates that, so I use a little. Sometimes I just use it on the exterior....but that's when I get lazy lol. 
I definitely have no plans of BD tonight since we did this morning, but tomorrow morning for sure!

Castaway - LMAO @ DH asking if you were playing with yourself lol :haha: I hope something happens soon for you. If they have to give you something to bring on AF will you be able to get that this month? or will you have to wait to see the specialist Jan 15th?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - I start progesterone too, usually 3/4 dpo after I confirm O. Like you I don't have to take it right after O but definitely once I get bfp but I rather just start right after O. With the preseed I usually put it in 1-5 minutes before. I don't use a lot of it though because then there's just too much of it and DH hates that, so I use a little. Sometimes I just use it on the exterior....but that's when I get lazy lol.
> I definitely have no plans of BD tonight since we did this morning, but tomorrow morning for sure!
> 
> Castaway - LMAO @ DH asking if you were playing with yourself lol :haha: I hope something happens soon for you. If they have to give you something to bring on AF will you be able to get that this month? or will you have to wait to see the specialist Jan 15th?

I am assuming my OB can give it to me sooner, but at this point I might just wait it out and let the Specialist handle it. I also need to know if we bring on a period if that can hurt me if I am too early pregnant for them to detect?


----------



## Tella

Mj, that's exactly how I feel. Rather earlier than later. My DH also complains that its to much and he looses feeling. So I only use it on the outside and ontop of him but nothing inside. I will try the 15min in advance. But im gonna buy new preseed just incase mine is expired.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - I hope the OB will give to you sooner so your cycle can actually start before you go to see the specialist. 

Ok ladies - opinions needed. I was playing with FF and based on my temps it looks like it is going to tell me I O'd on friday which is causing me to worry because that was the only day we didn't bd. We bd's every other day this past week, so we bd'd thursday late night and early morning on saturday but not the actual O day. I'm hoping I still have a chance but I'm a little worried because we didn't actually cover O day sigh.....it's so complicated.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - I hope the OB will give to you sooner so your cycle can actually start before you go to see the specialist.
> 
> Ok ladies - opinions needed. I was playing with FF and based on my temps it looks like it is going to tell me I O'd on friday which is causing me to worry because that was the only day we didn't bd. We bd's every other day this past week, so we bd'd thursday late night and early morning on saturday but not the actual O day. I'm hoping I still have a chance but I'm a little worried because we didn't actually cover O day sigh.....it's so complicated.

I never baby dance on O days and got pregnant...they say it is better to do the deed up to O as it has the sperm already waiting for the egg!

I am afraid to take anything as we have been BD all along. :nope:


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies, 
I like the preseed I felt I was burning last night from it though funny you said that and for me I put it in a few before that's it...

update.. im thinking maybe since I have came to the conclusion the positive tests are when I get positive opks maybe my body is trying send out small levels of hcg to try and help me o that's the only thing I can figure I got more positives the past 2 days ive been getting them for 4 and got positive cb digi well flashing then smiley 2 days ago so im assuming its maybe my bodys way of trying to help me o since this is the 3rd smiley in 2 weeks I don't know what else to think I go Thursday for doctor I am def asking for ultra sound and if everythings okay im asking for something to make me start af this is ridiculous and gone on way to long im 6 weeks post today I can't take it id be much happier with just flat out negatives then all this fake positives!! so fed up seriously and can find no information on this whatsoever I guess im just screwed both literally and figuratively ... we've bd'd every day since the 8th of November so im sure if I oed I would be pregnant by now I get pregnant rather easy when trying so im sur eif I can get af back ill be golden atleast I hope nothing is set in stone when it comes to baby making...smh so confused:growlmad::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Tara158505

cast, I am with you on the bd'ing all along so im worried about meds for af too but of course ill ask about that first ive heard they can give you a shot that starts it almost instantly so idk and betas haven't gave me any clarification, I hope they do you I am still as lost as I ever was. I just don't know what to think, I am now wishing I had stayed at home and waited it out im so mad at myself for having that dnc because I feel like its causing all this mess up I have always been on time a 30 dayer till now idk at least dr day is right around the corner I guess..


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - Thanks, that really makes me feel a lot better, so I'll keep my FX for a bfp. That's a tough one since you've been bding all along....unless you stop for 2 weeks and if AF doesn't show then take the meds, that's the only thing I can really think of just so you don't feel you are possibly hurting a new pg.


----------



## Tara158505

I would be so happy to see some blood at this point.. :( at least I would know something, castaway you may be pregnant as for me I don't feel it or think I am I just think my body is producing hcg trying to make me o hopefully it was successful this time because I think that's whats holding off af is the not oing I know everyone is different but for me I think that's the case I think without medical intervention im stuck in repeat trying to o and can't or hopefully one of these 3 times I did who knows the cbd is negative now but I can't count on that as it goes negative a day or two then right back to flashing for a day or two then fixed smiley for 2 days ill get crampy thinking af and nope more cm. I was doing the bbt thing but by mouth I read its more accurate vaginally so that's how I started yesterday and today it does seem to be solid numbers now like it was 98.43 yesterday now its 98.40 today verses crazy big drips and rises by mouth it could vary for 96 to 98 I never got a smooth set so I guess I was doing it wrong it just feels weird doing it vaginally.. eck lol..but hopefully the temp rise and fall was comfirmation I oed? idk guys im so lost also this is way tmi but last night and today ive felt airy for no reason this was before bding and way after bding so I know its not that so I thought maybe af was on her way but no just more cm. so I don't know I hope someone whos had this problem before can give me some insight till I can get in to the doctor.. shhessh :shrug::shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> I would be so happy to see some blood at this point.. :( at least I would know something, castaway you may be pregnant as for me I don't feel it or think I am I just think my body is producing hcg trying to make me o hopefully it was successful this time because I think that's whats holding off af is the not oing I know everyone is different but for me I think that's the case I think without medical intervention im stuck in repeat trying to o and can't or hopefully one of these 3 times I did who knows the cbd is negative now but I can't count on that as it goes negative a day or two then right back to flashing for a day or two then fixed smiley for 2 days ill get crampy thinking af and nope more cm. I was doing the bbt thing but by mouth I read its more accurate vaginally so that's how I started yesterday and today it does seem to be solid numbers now like it was 98.43 yesterday now its 98.40 today verses crazy big drips and rises by mouth it could vary for 96 to 98 I never got a smooth set so I guess I was doing it wrong it just feels weird doing it vaginally.. eck lol..but hopefully the temp rise and fall was comfirmation I oed? idk guys im so lost also this is way tmi but last night and today ive felt airy for no reason this was before bding and way after bding so I know its not that so I thought maybe af was on her way but no just more cm. so I don't know I hope someone whos had this problem before can give me some insight till I can get in to the doctor.. shhessh :shrug::shrug:

It is very hard the not knowing...I am not much help as I am so uptight over this all but I know the best we can do is try to get on with our lives the best we can. We are still BD but I have made appts to see the doc, I hope you can do the same. I feel then I am doing something! I also had my bloods done on Sat, the way I see it if they are in the singles this was just the longest time it ever took for HCG to leave my body. IF it is still near 43, then I am going to get a scan on Sunday, 8 1/2 weeks after my MC. I hope you get some clarity soon too....it really stinks that for some of us it takes so long for the hormones to balance back out!:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - Thanks, that really makes me feel a lot better, so I'll keep my FX for a bfp. That's a tough one since you've been bding all along....unless you stop for 2 weeks and if AF doesn't show then take the meds, that's the only thing I can really think of just so you don't feel you are possibly hurting a new pg.

That is what I am afraid of, we have been BDing so they may say to hold of for a few weeks then take the meds. If so then that is fine, it would bring me to the specialist appt anyway...I just want some answers :nope:


----------



## Tara158505

castaway,
so your 2 n a half weeks more than me? and you were still at 43?? are you using opks or hcgs .. I can't stop testing its driving me crazy I try not to but then theres the test in my face ugh idk if I was at 1 Tuesday im def 0 by now but why still no af and if people at 5 can get it why not me and I go Thursday to my doctor but still its driving me crazy I just had a complete meltdown because I feel like everything that can go wrong is going wrong im just about to lose it!! im more concerned that im not oing and the positive hcgs than the no af I wish I would just get bfn then faints so the confusion would stop!! im seriously on the edge


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway,
> so your 2 n a half weeks more than me? and you were still at 43?? are you using opks or hcgs .. I can't stop testing its driving me crazy I try not to but then theres the test in my face ugh idk if I was at 1 Tuesday im def 0 by now but why still no af and if people at 5 can get it why not me and I go Thursday to my doctor but still its driving me crazy I just had a complete meltdown because I feel like everything that can go wrong is going wrong im just about to lose it!! im more concerned that im not oing and the positive hcgs than the no af I wish I would just get bfn then faints so the confusion would stop!! im seriously on the edge

i was at 43 3 weeks ago...I don't know what my levels are but I will get them probably Tuesday for what they registered at on Sat. So at one month after I was at 43 still! At 3 weeks post miscarriage I got a positive OPK....So I think you can O with HCG in you BUT you may not. You may get false positives too sadly. My doctor said day to day you fluctuate in your levels and the best is repeated tests if you think you may be pregnant...So at this point we want to see if I am down in the single digits...if not then yea I may be pregnant and will have to get repeated tests this week. My doctor said they are not concerned until you pass the 8 week mark, which is this Friday for me. :cry: I am getting scanned on Sunday if no AF comes. I am a nervous wreck over it all....I have always had that in my corner, predictable O and AF.


----------



## Tara158505

hmm so are you temping or anything or just going with the flow until af? and are you in the states or somewhere else? that would have to do with the differences in doctors opinions it seems to me they are more caring in the uk etc.. but that's good to know about the 8 week thing ugh im just 2 weeks away so who know but hopefully Thursday ill get some clarity at least I sure damn hope so im so sick of this and she's a woman so I don't get why she wouldn't understand the frustration!! and my levels can't be fluctuating too much because they were 3 then 1 so that's what makes this even more difficult and I really thought I had o'd before, and its still too early to tell if I did and go pregnant but since I got another smiley im doubting it because I don't see my body getting another surge if I already od and also I know that all other hormones do go up and down but I didn't think hcg did maybe these test are just picking up trace amounts however I doubt that as if I show you the pics youll understand why im so upset!! ugh


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> hmm so are you temping or anything or just going with the flow until af? and are you in the states or somewhere else? that would have to do with the differences in doctors opinions it seems to me they are more caring in the uk etc.. but that's good to know about the 8 week thing ugh im just 2 weeks away so who know but hopefully Thursday ill get some clarity at least I sure damn hope so im so sick of this and she's a woman so I don't get why she wouldn't understand the frustration!! and my levels can't be fluctuating too much because they were 3 then 1 so that's what makes this even more difficult and I really thought I had o'd before, and its still too early to tell if I did and go pregnant but since I got another smiley im doubting it because I don't see my body getting another surge if I already od and also I know that all other hormones do go up and down but I didn't think hcg did maybe these test are just picking up trace amounts however I doubt that as if I show you the pics youll understand why im so upset!! ugh

The doctor told me after miscarriage you will get false positives on OPKs so I am not temping or anything. Just BD every other day or so....I just got fed up and didn't want to see another false positive. I didn't ask how far they can fluctuate but I think within 50 as I saw another girl posting about it that one day she was under 100 went back a few days later and was at 50 then back up to 70. I think the body just goes into shock the further along you are...it is kind of a good thing though as you know that your body knows how to be pregnant. I just hope that my doc will agree to start my AF with Provera and will assure me nothing will happen if I happen to be very early pregnant already!

I am in the US....


----------



## Tara158505

i just had to re write all of this because my ds is on my lap and it all got erased!! well ne way back to what i remember saying.. as far as know ill go days with a neg then get a positive around the time of the positive opks im using mostly cbdigi though so anyway ill start getting a faint and test with same or diff urine which i get flashing then eventually ill get a smiley for 2 days and i can't retest which is good at times too but they get brighter around the smiley so idk if its triggering that or not but i don't see it being high enough to as faint as the hcg is so i doubt it im really thinking i am producing hcg trying to make me o that's all i can come up with? i know im not going up too high because i never get a blunt bfg its always faint but this time it was a bright faint if that makes sense and i have pics if want me to post.. anyway that was on 3 different tests!! EXCEPT dun dun duuuuu..frer's they are flat out negative.. i wonder why that is?? these all claim 25mius so aren't frers between 15-25mius as well? its so weird but i know its not the test my friend was/is pregnant but probably having a chemical as we speak.. plus now one of them is negative i don't know about the others i am out to take any more.. i am trying to refrain myself from taking anymore hcg tests till at least 7 to 9 more days because IF i did finally o this time i would show up by then..maybe ill get meds to start before then and wont have to worry about it but i do worry with it being med inforced if it will be heavier or longer i sure hope not. but im tired of wasting money on test to be wrong especially when me and dh are bd'ing everyday sometimes twice a day, good thing my dh has a very high libido LOL afm no im a -0 on that end always have been but its worth dealing with for a baby!! at the same time i am scare to stop opks because im scared ill miss my o day if it really does come and watch that be one day im too tired or something to bd!! ughhhh well im dpo 2 IF i did o this time this is the 3rd smiley in what 2 weeks for me.. i would think maybe i still have a chance with the last times that MAYBE i oed but considering the new positive i doubt it they say go by the last one you get plus cbdigis need AT LEAST 40miu of lh to get a positive so who knows ughh it sucks we go through this but a baby makes it all worth it in the end!!:cloud9: and at least i do have my 2 and 3 yr old ds but they say they want a baby lol and the 3 year old knows what we mean they go with me to my u/s and he says baby mommy baby soo it was hard explaining there was no more baby last time :cry: smh this sucks


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> i just had to re write all of this because my ds is on my lap and it all got erased!! well ne way back to what i remember saying.. as far as know ill go days with a neg then get a positive around the time of the positive opks im using mostly cbdigi though so anyway ill start getting a faint and test with same or diff urine which i get flashing then eventually ill get a smiley for 2 days and i can't retest which is good at times too but they get brighter around the smiley so idk if its triggering that or not but i don't see it being high enough to as faint as the hcg is so i doubt it im really thinking i am producing hcg trying to make me o that's all i can come up with? i know im not going up too high because i never get a blunt bfg its always faint but this time it was a bright faint if that makes sense and i have pics if want me to post.. anyway that was on 3 different tests!! EXCEPT dun dun duuuuu..frer's they are flat out negative.. i wonder why that is?? these all claim 25mius so aren't frers between 15-25mius as well? its so weird but i know its not the test my friend was/is pregnant but probably having a chemical as we speak.. plus now one of them is negative i don't know about the others i am out to take any more.. i am trying to refrain myself from taking anymore hcg tests till at least 7 to 9 more days because IF i did finally o this time i would show up by then..maybe ill get meds to start before then and wont have to worry about it but i do worry with it being med inforced if it will be heavier or longer i sure hope not. but im tired of wasting money on test to be wrong especially when me and dh are bd'ing everyday sometimes twice a day, good thing my dh has a very high libido LOL afm no im a -0 on that end always have been but its worth dealing with for a baby!! at the same time i am scare to stop opks because im scared ill miss my o day if it really does come and watch that be one day im too tired or something to bd!! ughhhh well im dpo 2 IF i did o this time this is the 3rd smiley in what 2 weeks for me.. i would think maybe i still have a chance with the last times that MAYBE i oed but considering the new positive i doubt it they say go by the last one you get plus cbdigis need AT LEAST 40miu of lh to get a positive so who knows ughh it sucks we go through this but a baby makes it all worth it in the end!!:cloud9: and at least i do have my 2 and 3 yr old ds but they say they want a baby lol and the 3 year old knows what we mean they go with me to my u/s and he says baby mommy baby soo it was hard explaining there was no more baby last time :cry: smh this sucks

I am still getting positives on FRER, so I am not sure...it is a mess I know.


----------



## Tara158505

hmm you should try a cba digi weekly estimator sounds like you may have a new baby bean in there... if i got a positive on a frer id jump for joy cause id know it was the real deal but these test have never let me down either so i know its me not them


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> hmm you should try a cba digi weekly estimator sounds like you may have a new baby bean in there... if i got a positive on a frer id jump for joy cause id know it was the real deal but these test have never let me down either so i know its me not them

I am just waiting on my blood test results, the FRER may still be still be positive (and most likely are) b/c they can detect something cray cray like a level of 7! So just waiting to see if they say my levels didn't drop, etc. Then I will break out the digi and get my scan on Sunday....

One of the reasons I don't think I am pregnant is b/c I get round ligament pain usually when going #2 early on....and I don't have that lol


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> hmm you should try a cba digi weekly estimator sounds like you may have a new baby bean in there... if i got a positive on a frer id jump for joy cause id know it was the real deal but these test have never let me down either so i know its me not them

Oh and the weekly estimator has to have at least 50 HCG to get a reading....


----------



## Tara158505

yeah i know 50mius that's why i said you should take one it would either confirm new pregnancy or old hcg lingering around!! im one that can't stand waiting and wondering if i might can get a little hint from a test lol and wow frers your getting are superb lol my aren't picking up crap then i guess my levels are right but odd that these are picking it up before a frer i know each test varys with sensitivity like a box of 3 one can be 25 miu the other 20miu the next 15miu i got a good positive at i think 10dpo it was 2 days before my af was expected but nothing on the 2 before that so for me it seems they aren't as sensitive but i guess it varies by person as well idk though now im getting a pretty good negative on the ones positive before but there may be the hintest of faintest line there no one normal person would even notice it but me of course i do but im very familiar with the test i use i just wish id o or get af i don't know why i had blood the other day so weird!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> yeah i know 50mius that's why i said you should take one it would either confirm new pregnancy or old hcg lingering around!! im one that can't stand waiting and wondering if i might can get a little hint from a test lol and wow frers your getting are superb lol my aren't picking up crap then i guess my levels are right but odd that these are picking it up before a frer i know each test varys with sensitivity like a box of 3 one can be 25 miu the other 20miu the next 15miu i got a good positive at i think 10dpo it was 2 days before my af was expected but nothing on the 2 before that so for me it seems they aren't as sensitive but i guess it varies by person as well idk though now im getting a pretty good negative on the ones positive before but there may be the hintest of faintest line there no one normal person would even notice it but me of course i do but im very familiar with the test i use i just wish id o or get af i don't know why i had blood the other day so weird!!

I am getting a very, very faint line on a FRER but even my hubby can see it. You must be under 5 and sadly I am just not there yet :( If the line appears darker I will definitely take a weeks estimator! LOL I may do a FRER tomorrow morning to see if it is still positive...I am thinking any day now it should be negative.


----------



## Tara158505

oooh.. I thought you meant like a bfp ugh faints suck but I would be happy to get that on a frer I can't get squat though on those.. weird how sensitive these other tests are though.. hmm crazy but ive heard some say it takes 2 weeks after you hit 0 to get af however im not sure of the accuracy of that because we know some can keep small amounts under 5 so that's weird but heres to hoping ill get something soon!! and im hoping these stay negative or give me a BFP!! uhhh the struggle!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> oooh.. I thought you meant like a bfp ugh faints suck but I would be happy to get that on a frer I can't get squat though on those.. weird how sensitive these other tests are though.. hmm crazy but ive heard some say it takes 2 weeks after you hit 0 to get af however im not sure of the accuracy of that because we know some can keep small amounts under 5 so that's weird but heres to hoping ill get something soon!! and im hoping these stay negative or give me a BFP!! uhhh the struggle!!

Honestly I have never gotten a strong positive on a FRER but I just don't want to say yeah I am pregnant when I am just maybe declining slow. lol

My doc said under 25 and you can get AF anytime. I have been wearing a pad for two weeks! lol

I pee in a cup to test lol


----------



## Tara158505

lol I pee in a cup too I meant I can't get squat (crap, nothing, nada, zip lol :( ) on them not anything even after the time limit so im sure im not pregnant at least not yet but I don't think they have really strong dye in those either maybe to prevent guessing maybe idk but I wish mine would come or do something I just don't know whats keeping me from oing if im not oing??


----------



## CastawayBride

https://jenniferstano.blogspot.com/2012/11/its-true-im-pregnant.html

Tara scroll down to the FRER that is what my line looks like. Skinny, not that dark...


----------



## Tara158505

I can't get it to pull up is the link correct?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> I can't get it to pull up is the link correct?

hmmm I copied it that is strange. Do you know how to add a photo? I can take a photo tomorrow and attach it lol


----------



## Tara158505

CastawayBride said:


> Tara158505 said:
> 
> 
> I can't get it to pull up is the link correct?
> 
> hmmm I copied it that is strange. Do you know how to add a photo? I can take a photo tomorrow and attach it lolClick to expand...

yes go to post reply or advanced reply instead of quick and see the paper clip next to smiley right there


----------



## Tara158505

I think I got it to work this time its loading up I believe it was probably just my connect crappy wifi signal


----------



## Tara158505

OMG is that you?!!?!?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> OMG is that you?!!?!?

LOL no that is a blog I found when I did a google image search :haha: That FRER is the similar line I found on the blog ha ha ha

I will try to post a pic tomorrow if I still have a line....


----------



## Tara158505

lol i was like the person looks soo familiar lol i think shes the one that played on Hollywood housewives or something like that i don't know im not in to all of that but i remember the name alki and her and some other girls i can't remember where i even saw it out lol but so weird lol but for all i knew you could have been her lol but yes my test looked exactly like that at 10dpo with my last soo weird i don't think they have much dye or something but that's pretty positive in my book!! i knew someone that was faking pregnancy and said that "nothing" came up not even a control line but when she brough me the test you could tell it was dry i re-wetted mine with water just to see and it ran across the window and just re brightened it so i think she was just trying to fake being pregnant and all these "faulty" tests lol why anyone would do that i have no idea but the lid was a little wet like on purpose and the window looked like it came out the box never used at all even water would have shown something!! eee :haha::haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> lol i was like the person looks soo familiar lol i think shes the one that played on Hollywood housewives or something like that i don't know im not in to all of that but i remember the name alki and her and some other girls i can't remember where i even saw it out lol but so weird lol but for all i knew you could have been her lol but yes my test looked exactly like that at 10dpo with my last soo weird i don't think they have much dye or something but that's pretty positive in my book!! i knew someone that was faking pregnancy and said that "nothing" came up not even a control line but when she brough me the test you could tell it was dry i re-wetted mine with water just to see and it ran across the window and just re brightened it so i think she was just trying to fake being pregnant and all these "faulty" tests lol why anyone would do that i have no idea but the lid was a little wet like on purpose and the window looked like it came out the box never used at all even water would have shown something!! eee :haha::haha:

Well tested this AM but it is still very faint and comes up so late that I believe it is left over hormones. Cant wait to hear my levels from the Doc!!


----------



## mj2013

Castaway- I can't wait to hear what your levels are too.

Tella- How's it going on your end?

Afm I'm not too sure what's going on. I usually surge for 2-3days. My wondfo's have gone negative but my dollar store tests are still showing VERY positive. I did get a temp spike but it's so weird to me. ... its never happened before. I'll bd today and tomorrow to be safe but its so positive that the test line forms very bright even before the control line.


----------



## Tella

Cast, has there been any progress on the tests,? If not thei also think it's lingering hcg as a new pregnancy should be darker by now considering when you started taking the tests. The FRER goes very dark quickly due to its sensitivity. Hope yoy start getting answers. 

Tara, are you going for a follow up beta again?

Afm, definitely od yesterday. I could hardly walk by 12 o'clock. And around 5 I was fine again.

Didn't manage to bd again, fxd a spermie has caught one of my eggies and even better both! !!

Mj, was o confirmed?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Cast, has there been any progress on the tests,? If not thei also think it's lingering hcg as a new pregnancy should be darker by now considering when you started taking the tests. The FRER goes very dark quickly due to its sensitivity. Hope yoy start getting answers.
> 
> Tara, are you going for a follow up beta again?
> 
> Afm, definitely od yesterday. I could hardly walk by 12 o'clock. And around 5 I was fine again.
> 
> Didn't manage to bd again, fxd a spermie has caught one of my eggies and even better both! !!
> 
> Mj, was o confirmed?

No progression but honestly who knows when/if I even O'd I think the positive OPK was a false positive so I stopped using them as it stressed me out and confirmed the doctor was right they just don't work after a MC. I am so fed up with this 8 weeks this Friday and still no AF!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - FF said I O'd on friday, but it's just so strange that I'm still showing positive on the opk's. FX we both catch the egg this cycle for a xmas bfp!!


----------



## Tella

major, sorry I was posting at the same time as you. I would also be just to ,make sure all bases are covered however temping is the most definite way of confirming O, so I rate you o'd. fxd our veggies is dividing and will implant in the next week.

cast, I can only imagine your frustrations. :hugs: if I was you and the beta numbers are still inconclusive I would ask for a scan to see if you have a corpus lutuem which will be a confirmation that you or if there is none then you haven't od and then you can take provera to induce AF. you need a clean slate and AF will hopefully sort out that lingering hcg. and if there is one then only test in 2weeks and if - then take the meds. that way you know you safe.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> major, sorry I was posting at the same time as you. I would also be just to ,make sure all bases are covered however temping is the most definite way of confirming O, so I rate you o'd. fxd our veggies is dividing and will implant in the next week.
> 
> cast, I can only imagine your frustrations. :hugs: if I was you and the beta numbers are still inconclusive I would ask for a scan to see if you have a corpus lutuem which will be a confirmation that you or if there is none then you haven't od and then you can take provera to induce AF. you need a clean slate and AF will hopefully sort out that lingering hcg. and if there is one then only test in 2weeks and if - then take the meds. that way you know you safe.

I am calling Tom!


----------



## Tella

Fxd you can get a quick scan this week. :hug:


----------



## Tara158505

that's a good ideal tella i will also do that Thursday!! it's very easy getting a ultra sound at my doctor so hopefully i will know something in 2 days wooo hoo :happydance:


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies,
do you think i will be okay asking for clomid at my appointments since clearly im having problems oing anyway.. i would really like to try it if only for a few days around o time


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> hey ladies,
> do you think i will be okay asking for clomid at my appointments since clearly im having problems oing anyway.. i would really like to try it if only for a few days around o time

I don't see why not, they may give it to you if you show that you have ovulation issues or have issues TTC. The worst thing that can happen is that they tell you no.


----------



## Tara158505

well I think we can all I agree im having ovulation problems at this point.. however I have been crampying today off and on for the first time and for a odd reason decided to test with cbdigi and also I haven't been able to find my test stick the reader thing my kids stole it or something but I found one that's not been working I put an old stick n it and wet it with water and it worked and started blinking and result was flashing(the same as that test stick was the first time) and so I was like yay and used it and guess what a fixed smiley I think this time is the real deal though my temps up and cramps and NO positive hcg test not even faint YAYAYAY :happydance::happydance: so I hope this is the real thing ughh weve bded every freaking day BUT lastnight I was too tired!! I hope im not out cause of that!!smh


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> well I think we can all I agree im having ovulation problems at this point.. however I have been crampying today off and on for the first time and for a odd reason decided to test with cbdigi and also I haven't been able to find my test stick the reader thing my kids stole it or something but I found one that's not been working I put an old stick n it and wet it with water and it worked and started blinking and result was flashing(the same as that test stick was the first time) and so I was like yay and used it and guess what a fixed smiley I think this time is the real deal though my temps up and cramps and NO positive hcg test not even faint YAYAYAY :happydance::happydance: so I hope this is the real thing ughh weve bded every freaking day BUT lastnight I was too tired!! I hope im not out cause of that!!smh

Have you had a real AF yet? It may just be normal that your body needs time to get back up and running....


----------



## mj2013

Tella- are you working out this week?


----------



## Tella

Tara, I agree with Cast. You having o problems due to other factors.bi would rather wait for AF and see how the first cycle goes. I know all about wanting to jump into anything that will bring a bfp but if its gonna knock your hormones around again and you might have another strange cycle.

Mj, no im not. Been reading alot about exercising causing a state of inflammation in the body so im gonna chill. In my tww.


----------



## Tella

And you, still doing bootcamp?


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I haven't worked out since friday, till today I went to bootcamp but modified all the exercises to a lighter intensity. I don't think I'm going to go back for the rest of the week though. I think I'll just do 30 minutes on the stationary bike we have here at the house.

Castaway - How soon after O did you notice a change in cm to indicate your thoughts that you might have been pg? I might be over analyzing stuff because I'm only 4dpo today but something seems different as far as my cm and it has this particular scent like when I was pg....trying not to get my hopes up but I think you had previously mentioned having cm changes.


----------



## Tara158505

castaway,
no I haven't had af or any type of bleeding that is until lastnight, because of all the symptoms and positive cbdigi and NOT positive hcg along with the opk I figured this might just be the real deal o especially since the cervix was very soft. well we bd'ed lastnight kind of intensely cause I could feel him touching my cervix I usually don't ever do it like that because obviously it hurts a little but I figured the closer the better, well afterwards I started spotting light light pink colorish cm like stuff or just mixed in with cm, I don't know if it's my period trying to come or if its just where it hurt my cervix the doctor says I have a "soft" cervix so it bleeds very easily while pregnant with just the slightest intercourse well it's not gotten any heavier it's actually sorta stopped I think I checked my cp and no blood at all really but I was wondering if maybe him hitting my cervix signaled it to say" hey I need to get to work?" lol but I haven't ever had a period start out like this so im not sure mine usually does start spottyish but its dark red/brown of course the dnc could be throwing things all outta wack so who knows what it will be like, however we bd'ed again this am just to make sure I can TRY to catch what window I have left if any and if I really oed ugh guess time will tell .. going by my other positive opks well just the one before this positive I would be dpo 4 I believe so who knows ugh!! but dr tomorrow and yeah I know its the dnc that's got me all messed up but I figured a few days supply of clomid(not a full script) could just help balance me back out maybe..


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - I haven't worked out since friday, till today I went to bootcamp but modified all the exercises to a lighter intensity. I don't think I'm going to go back for the rest of the week though. I think I'll just do 30 minutes on the stationary bike we have here at the house.
> 
> Castaway - How soon after O did you notice a change in cm to indicate your thoughts that you might have been pg? I might be over analyzing stuff because I'm only 4dpo today but something seems different as far as my cm and it has this particular scent like when I was pg....trying not to get my hopes up but I think you had previously mentioned having cm changes.

With pregnancy I usually get wet down there with a yellow toned CM...but this miscarriage has me all over the map! Last night had a hush of CM then all day today I feel it coming out...it's tinged yellow/brown...waiting on the doc to call with my results! Fingers crossed for you MJ!!


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - Thanks so much, that is exactly how mine is with a yellowish tinge which is how it was with my last pg too. My only confusion is that FF says I O'd on friday but dollar store opk's are still showing positive and my wondfo opk's which went negative are now getting darker.....talk about confusion :wacko: today is day 5 of continuous positive opk's.
Took a cheapie hpt and it's definitely negative but these opk's are driving me nuts. We bd'd last night but I don't think DH will be willing to keep going at out current pace until the opk's turn negative, he'll surely think I'm nuts lol :blush:

Let us know your results.....I'l be stalking till then :blush:


----------



## Tara158505

well im thinking this is probably af it's getting a little darker and a little more although my temp is still up and how I could have missed oing I have no idea but I guess you can not o and still get af? maybe that's why I got the positive ovulation test was for af I don't know guess well find out if it gets heavy enough for a tampon ill consider that cd1 and go from there good thing I ordered some more cbdigi test sticks!! I feel like absolute crap today I feel like I may be sick or not enough sleep but I feel like shi*!! ughh and castaway, if possible try some rough bd'ing close to cervix maybe that will trigger af if your not pregnant!! I think that's exactly what caused af to come on for me!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Well doctor called as of Saturday I was still at 15! Doc said if I don't have AF by Sat to go for blood work...she said I am so sorry this is lingering. You and me both Doc... Uh.


----------



## Tara158505

so my doctors office just called the day before my appointment and said I can't bring my children without a sitter im furious and now looking for a new doctor!! :growlmad:


----------



## mj2013

Wow Castaway, its just lingering. FX AF comes before Saturday so everything can start moving along. 

Tara- my dr's office has the same policy, actually most of them do in my area.


----------



## Tara158505

its not normal policy at mine but do to an incident im assuming that's why she didn't say if it was just do to the follow up appointment or what but I have no babysitter my kids are with me 24/7 I don't have that luxury lol I wish I did but I don't but I love having them at the same time as well!!


----------



## Tara158505

well maybe it was implantation blood because after days of flat out negatives (Finally) I got a positive this am I went back to check it and thought I was crazy so took another and its coming right up im going to get a frer too just to see im not getting hopes up because of all these previous let downs plus the blood although has slowed almost stopped doesn't mean it won't start back or get heavy so lets see how this goes!!


----------



## CastawayBride

I think AF might be around the corner, finally! I got a sticky brown discharge yesterday but now when I wipe it has a peachy pink to it...hoping by the weekend to finally have this ordeal over with!!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> I think AF might be around the corner, finally! I got a sticky brown discharge yesterday but now when I wipe it has a peachy pink to it...hoping by the weekend to finally have this ordeal over with!!

OMG OMG!!! FX crossed for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so excited! I hope she shows up very soon so you can finally start over. Yayy!!


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies,
I finally got af wooo hooo:happydance::happydance: I have never been so happy to see her!! I did get a weird positive hcg test twice yesterday so idk if my body tried to get pregnant and it ended up a chemical or what :cry: but at least I can move on now physically!! thanks everyone for hanging in there with(even when I know you all got tired of me) but anyway I will stop tomorrow or Friday if I am on regular schedule which seems to be as its just like a normal af for me not too heavy but there so I guess well see how ovulation goes this time around!! thanks girls!! ill update later if and when I ovulate and if I get a :bfp: or if I have any questions :haha: thanks again for your help!!


----------



## mj2013

Yayyy Tara - glad that is all over for you and you can now move on!!!


----------



## Tara158505

thanks mj,
I had my days mixed up too my doctors appt isn't till tomorrow but I still doubt I can find a sitter at 1:45 its just too early all kids are in school that are old enough to help me and everyone else works so im out on that one but I have found some new high risk doctors in a city about 30 minutes away its sad good care is hard to come by!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I think AF might be around the corner, finally! I got a sticky brown discharge yesterday but now when I wipe it has a peachy pink to it...hoping by the weekend to finally have this ordeal over with!!
> 
> OMG OMG!!! FX crossed for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so excited! I hope she shows up very soon so you can finally start over. Yayy!!Click to expand...

I sure hope this will be it too! lol I have no cramping but I have CM that seems to be mixed with blood so fingers crossed this turns into AF! It would be nice to start working towards a baby again....I feel so trapped right now in limbo. We are planning a trip to Disney in March/April but won't go if I am passed first tri. So we would have to get pregnant ASAP. lol I want to be passed the very beginning when I am usually exhausted but not too far into 2nd if that makes sense...:thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I think AF might be around the corner, finally! I got a sticky brown discharge yesterday but now when I wipe it has a peachy pink to it...hoping by the weekend to finally have this ordeal over with!!
> 
> OMG OMG!!! FX crossed for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so excited! I hope she shows up very soon so you can finally start over. Yayy!!Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope this will be it too! lol I have no cramping but I have CM that seems to be mixed with blood so fingers crossed this turns into AF! It would be nice to start working towards a baby again....I feel so trapped right now in limbo. We are planning a trip to Disney in March/April but won't go if I am passed first tri. So we would have to get pregnant ASAP. lol I want to be passed the very beginning when I am usually exhausted but not too far into 2nd if that makes sense...:thumbup:Click to expand...


I know you do, I can't wait for it to be over for you. That makes sense about Disney, but you still have your cruise in January right?

afm I've just been extra tired since yesterday and my appetite has opened up, I could just been having a week of holiday cravings lol, but we'll have to wait and see. Really hoping we get a bfp next week.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I think AF might be around the corner, finally! I got a sticky brown discharge yesterday but now when I wipe it has a peachy pink to it...hoping by the weekend to finally have this ordeal over with!!
> 
> OMG OMG!!! FX crossed for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so excited! I hope she shows up very soon so you can finally start over. Yayy!!Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope this will be it too! lol I have no cramping but I have CM that seems to be mixed with blood so fingers crossed this turns into AF! It would be nice to start working towards a baby again....I feel so trapped right now in limbo. We are planning a trip to Disney in March/April but won't go if I am passed first tri. So we would have to get pregnant ASAP. lol I want to be passed the very beginning when I am usually exhausted but not too far into 2nd if that makes sense...:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you do, I can't wait for it to be over for you. That makes sense about Disney, but you still have your cruise in January right?
> 
> afm I've just been extra tired since yesterday and my appetite has opened up, I could just been having a week of holiday cravings lol, but we'll have to wait and see. Really hoping we get a bfp next week.Click to expand...

Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!

We canceled the cruise, didn't get my passport done in time. :dohh: Now hoping we get to do Disney but knowing me if I do manage to get pregnant I may be too nervous to even go...


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, all! Hoping I can join in here. :wave:

Feeling frustrated with how long it's taking my body to recover from my D&C. It was all the way back on July 8th, and Clomid's still not making me ovulate. I'm on Provera right now, then I'll get my Clomid upped to 100mg. Hopefully it works! My ex-EDD is coming up fast, and I really want to get pregnant before then! :blush:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Hi, all! Hoping I can join in here. :wave:
> 
> Feeling frustrated with how long it's taking my body to recover from my D&C. It was all the way back on July 8th, and Clomid's still not making me ovulate. I'm on Provera right now, then I'll get my Clomid upped to 100mg. Hopefully it works! My ex-EDD is coming up fast, and I really want to get pregnant before then! :blush:

Oh I am so sorry to hear this :( How fast did you period come back after your D&C or did you never get it?


----------



## Tara158505

Castaway,
can you ride rides before the first trimester? I didn't go to dolly wood after I bought season passes due to getting pregnant I tried to look it up but not much info out there although not sure how it could hurt that early?

gingerpanda,
sorry for your loss, so have you have af yet? and your unable to ovulate still? wow I bet that is a real pain in the butt and frustrating as HELL!! so sorry!!

afm- stil bleeding I think not sure how bad weird positive hcg tests not sure why though if this is af? maybe my hormones are still messed up even with af here or maybe a chemical I don't know? thoughts?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> Castaway,
> can you ride rides before the first trimester? I didn't go to dolly wood after I bought season passes due to getting pregnant I tried to look it up but not much info out there although not sure how it could hurt that early?
> 
> gingerpanda,
> sorry for your loss, so have you have af yet? and your unable to ovulate still? wow I bet that is a real pain in the butt and frustrating as HELL!! so sorry!!
> 
> afm- stil bleeding I think not sure how bad weird positive hcg tests not sure why though if this is af? maybe my hormones are still messed up even with af here or maybe a chemical I don't know? thoughts?

Oh yeah there is tons to do when pregnant there, we were thinking of going for their flower/garden show. I just don't know if I will have the stamina for all the walking lol We shall see....


----------



## CastawayBride

Update on me: Discharge has slowed down...on another thread someone said they think I may have actually ovulated and won't see a period for 2 weeks! Gonna BD tonight, just in case lol


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - Awww the cruise would've been so nice!! but you'll enjoy Disney too.....if you're not pg by then. If you are ovulating try to cover your bases :thumbup::winkwink:

Ginger - that has to be frustrating!:wacko: I had my D&C back in August but my cycle did return 6 weeks later. Do you have PCOS? since the D&C how many clomid rounds have you done?

Tella - Anything new on your end?

afm I'm 6 dpo today, nothing much really going on. I've had a few shooting pains low in my uterus that almost feel like my cervix since yesterday. FX that it's implantation.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks all for your words. I'm sorry for your losses too. I have had AF every month after the D&C. I do have PCOS, or that's what they're calling it. The only symptom I have is high testosterone and annovlation. I have to take Clomid to ovulate (that was how I got pregnant the first time, on 50mg).

I've done two rounds of 50mg since the D&C. One at the end of August, and one in November. It didn't make me ovulate either time, so that's why we're going to boost me to 100mg once the Provera makes AF show. (My ticker is way wrong, it just helps me to know how many days late I am at a glance).

*Tara:* I'm not sure what to think about your bleeding and positive HCG tests. Are the lines really faint? How long ago was your D&C? PS, I'm originally from TN, and my grandparents used to take me and my cousins to DollyWood every summer. :haha: I actually had a dream about riding Blazing Fury last night! Weird! Haven't thought about that in years!

*Castaway:* Sorry you won't get to go on your cruise, but I agree that Disney will be a blast. I hope that person is right that you ovulated! Catch that egg!

*MJ:* I hope those pains are a good sign!


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - when did you start the provera? have they thought about increasing your clomid and doing an u/s to see when eggs are mature and give you the hcg shot? that may help you. I know it's frustrating.


----------



## Tara158505

ginger,
so weird about the Dollywood thing but that's my favorite ride there or was as a kid lol I haven't been in years either. yes the lines are faint but I had gotten days of negatives so I thought def af but then the positives again however faint so im not sure if chemical or just hormones again ive been getting off and on positives for a while even tho bloodwork said 3 and 1 so how I have no freaking clue!! but this is like a normal af for me it will be done probably tonight or tomorrow but I just thought it was odd that the test came right up before the time limit before it was always right before time was up or after so I think they are just really sensitive and registering lingering hcg maybe even though I have very little to linger if that makes since ahhg!! I don't know much about your situation although I am thinking about asking for clomid since I obviously have ovulated in over 6 weeks but I may wait it out this cycle just to double check since my first af. I hope we all can get bfp this go round!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I just started the provera a couple of days ago. It'll be another week at least, I think, before it works. My doc won't do the ultrasounds and HCG shots because Clomid alone has worked before, and my insurance won't cover that stuff. He wants to try 100mg then 150mg first, them he'll refer me to a FS.

Tara, so weird about the BFPs. I guess time will tell! I hope we get BFPs soon, too! Depending on your doc, they might not let you try Clomid until three months after your D&C.


----------



## Tara158505

well I am currently looking for a new high risk doctor, but if I were to go back to one of the 2 here they wouldn't probably think twice about giving it to me, they just don't "care" like you would think if you think you have an idea what the issue is and talk to them and they think you know what your talking about they'll pretty much write you whatever you need so I don't think that would be an issue however I think I will wait til after this cycle to see if I ovulate I am cd2 now so we will see I hope!!


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies,
I was looking for some osom hcg tests the combo ones for urine and serum, I am trying to find the cheapest box possible, regardless I found this other brand called rapid response super duper cheap and uses purple dye and is also urine or serum crazy!! I wonder how well purple dye ones work.. interesting I think I know osoms are black dye.. hmm just some food for thought!!:shrug::haha:.. I know you all would be interested :) also has anyone here used the osom test before if so have they used the serum ones I am very interested in this and how the serum would work wouldn't it ruin the whole test sine its red hmm I want some asap but dk if I should get just regular or combo kind would like to test out the serum theory lol


----------



## Tella

Hi girls :hi:

Sorry i have been MIA this week has been one hectic one but great as well. 

Tara im so glad you onto a new cycle, i would definitely wait one cycle just to allow your body to do what it did before when you got your bfp.

Cast, all this wondering is so annoying. Have you considered asking for that scan to check the corpus luteum?

MJ, Not much on my side only 5dpo today. Did a IC to see if trigger is out and it is super faint so will be gone by tomorrow. But i did 2 types and now i know which one is the more sensitive one as it was a tad darker. 7-8 more days before i will test. :coffee: Im so hoping i can finish off this year on a great note.

You guys must have a fabulous weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Ladies,

So I thought I had af arriving and knew it would be wishful thinking and sadly it wasn't. I spotted most days now for 2 weeks and only had 4 days spotless inbetween. :-( The waiting is still going on. DH is going away on the 6th for 5 weeks so will have a long journey ttc our next little bundle. :-( I really don't see any hope soon and feel miserable.


----------



## GingerPanda

*Tara:* Those Rapid Response tests have horrible reviews, so be careful! :) I was actually looking the other day at ordering some OSOM tests on Amazon.

*Tella:* Good luck! :dust:

*Angelbaby:* I'm sorry you're feeling so down. It really sucks, doesn't it? It looks like you just had your procedure. Perhaps all the spotting is your body's way of healing and saying it isn't ready yet. I understand the frustration of having to wait longer than you wanted to get pregnant again. When I had my MMC at 8 weeks, my only goal was to get pregnant again before my February 8th EDD. Now I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen. :(

But I'm trying to look on the bright side in all this. I know it's probably not what you want to hear, but give your body its time to heal. That five weeks your hubby is gone will do wonders for giving your body time to sort itself out and get ready to have a healthy pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi all still I am still in limbo, maybe I ovulated who knows! We are abstaining for now...made an appt with an acupuncture doctor they are supposedly able to clean your uterus so I go Sunday!!

I have been in a crap mood too, today is 8 weeks of this and I am stuck on I want a Spring/summer baby. I wish I didn't have such crappy luck!


----------



## Tara158505

gingerpanda,
I am glad I asked first lol they were super cheap so I figured too cheap ya know but osoms the cheapest I have found so far( through a trusted supplier i.e. amazon) is 44.61 free shipping theres one for 36.61 but 7.99 shipping is a little high to me and ends up being the same anyway!! I am wondering which to buy though, the combo hcg urine and serum or just hcg urine test im very interested to know how you could test at home with your serum.. wouldn't you think you would have to mix it into a clear solution to test with serum since it is red? wouldn't that mess up the whole test? ugh so confused but at same time combos were cheaper and ive heard they can detect from 10 to 20 even tho box says 20 for urine 10 for serum ive hear 10 for urine too but idk bout the regular hcg test.. also heres a test I took this am.. is it normal to get a positive test like this on af? oh and those are the same test just different views
 



Attached Files:







23.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









22.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tara158505

tella- glad to hear things are going good for you fxd for you!!

angelbaby- so sorry your stuck it sucks I know how long has it been again since your mc or dnc? also you haven't had a normal af right? sorry have to refresh my memory.

castaway- so sorry you still don't know whats going on but acupuncture sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Well ladies CD 1!!!! Now I know why I was hunting chocolate down this morning lol 

Still going for the acupuncture she said she can increase ovulation...hoping for strong ovulation this cycle!!!

Thanks for being there for me ladies!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> Well ladies CD 1!!!! Now I know why I was hunting chocolate down this morning lol
> 
> Still going for the acupuncture she said she can increase ovulation...hoping for strong ovulation this cycle!!!
> 
> Thanks for being there for me ladies!



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Castaway I'm so happy for you!!!! :dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Tara158505

is it expensive to get acupuncture and does it hurt or uncomfortable? hmm might be relaxing..

glad your finally getting a fresh start castaway, funny we got ours around the same time!! hopefully we can get our bfp around the same time as well!! merry Christmas!!


----------



## 3Minions

Tara, I've had a tonne of acupuncture done. As long as you go to an experienced practitioner it's relatively pain free - unless they hit a muscle that's in a knot. Then it hurts for a couple seconds. VERY relaxing though. I'll take it over a massage any day. I'm in Canada, but it's about $40 for a session here. The first one costs more though because they go through your history and stuff....


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Some weird question.............

I had period pains for the past 2 days and twinges on left side. Today for the first time my cervix was a bit more closed after d&c and high, but soft. This morning I still had white cm and when I just checked now this evening it was ewcm and stretch for about 1cm between my fingers (tmi sorry). Do you think I may be ovulating?


----------



## CastawayBride

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Some weird question.............
> 
> I had period pains for the past 2 days and twinges on left side. Today for the first time my cervix was a bit more closed after d&c and high, but soft. This morning I still had white cm and when I just checked now this evening it was ewcm and stretch for about 1cm between my fingers (tmi sorry). Do you think I may be ovulating?

You could be but your body does such strange things after miscarriage it is hard to know. I had signs of ovulation but never did. I think my body kept gearing up but never did...hope you get to good health soon!


----------



## mj2013

Tara - Some places charge up to $90 per session here, but there's a community acupuncture clinic not far from me that charges $20 per session. 

3minions - where you been? where are you in your cycle?

Angel - you could be gearing up to O, but as castaway said sometimes you won't because your body is trying to reprogram itself.


----------



## GingerPanda

But hopefully you are!

Castaway, I hope the acupuncture works!


----------



## Tara158505

hmm ill have to check on that this week, af has gone im cd 3 today so im just waiting to start testing for ovulation. 

angel,
my body tried every couple of days for over 6 weeks to o I had all those symptoms but I never did either and on top of that even worse I kept getting positive and negative hcg test around the same days as positive clear blue digis its been sooo weird and so hard its drove me nuts!! infact I got another positive today and the past few days faints while on af!! I am pretty sure I am not pregnant lol so its frustrating I was hoping this af would cause my body to figure out what has been going on and straighten itself back out and go back to normal but unfortunately im not sure what normal is anymore.. however my af is right on with how she usually is so lets hope that's a good sign.. I hope you get back on track soon!! get lots of rest and relaxation in the mean time!!:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> is it expensive to get acupuncture and does it hurt or uncomfortable? hmm might be relaxing..
> 
> glad your finally getting a fresh start castaway, funny we got ours around the same time!! hopefully we can get our bfp around the same time as well!! merry Christmas!!

Sorry been super busy but I see others replied :) I am all new to acupuncture but she takes my insurance so it is free for me, another plus and a reason to try it. LOL She did say that she has herbs to take that are an additional cost but I have a insurance policy through my husband as well, his picks up my co pay and the herbs. I am looking forward to try it b/c believe it or not I bled for half a day then STOPPED. It was mostly brown with streaks of red so yeah, not going to count that as a period. Talked to hubby and we are going to disney but want to more towards end of March beginning of April so that is TTC in about a month, to meet that time frame...hoping to be back on go by then. I didn't want to travel pregnant, at all, but will compromise and go in my first tri. We need a vacation and I really want to see the flower festival!

Hope you ladies are doing well...we are rushing getting ready for the holidays. I just want to roll on to 2014 but unfortunately we are hosting. :nope:


----------



## 3Minions

MJ, I've been angry at the world, lol. My body started messing with me and I was wallowing. Didn't want to talk to anyone.... I had some spotting cd19-21 and FINALLY ovulated on cd26 - after a completely normal cycle last month when we weren't ttc. Grr... Anyway, pretty sure I'm 3dpo today.


----------



## Tara158505

Castaway,
I didn't even think about them taking insurance I have insurance as well I wonder if one of them take it.. guess ill have to call around and see also do you have to get butt naked lol.. im a little shy and uncomfortable in that area even with a towel lol..

afm- I need your help guess so af is done I see a few pink dots every here and there when I wipe that's it but this am I woke up with pinching like pains twinges in my uterus so I decided to take a opk it was peak so im going crazy I really thought this af would make me reset myself but obviously not im still stuck looney land!!:dohh::shrug:


----------



## Tara158505

also I wanted to add if you count from my dnc which was the 3rd as cd1 til the day I started af which was the 17th would be cd45 so do you think its possible? also I have been temping (starting doing it vaginally though due to by mouth didn't seem to be stable) I have my chart but I started temping by mouth then later vaginally towards the end and since this is first month I don't know if seeing it will or would even help what do you all think? I am so freaking confused now even more so than before!!


----------



## KiraLeigh

Hello Ladies, do you mind if I join you here?

I had a missed miscarriage confirmed today and I have been scheduled for a ERPC on the 30th.

Today's scan showed that my yolk sac is no longer there and my gestational sac has shrunk since my last scan 2 weeks ago. 

I have opted for an ERPC as I am worried about not passing everything naturally, though I haven't started bleeding yet. I am worried about miscarrying naturally over xmas though, I wouldn't be able to see anyone and would be pretty much housebound.

I won't lie, I am nervous about having the ERPC, I am scared about the complications that can arise even though I know the chances are very slim. 

We have been told we are allowed to start trying again as soon as I have had a period so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## CastawayBride

KiraLeigh said:


> Hello Ladies, do you mind if I join you here?
> 
> I had a missed miscarriage confirmed today and I have been scheduled for a ERPC on the 30th.
> 
> Today's scan showed that my yolk sac is no longer there and my gestational sac has shrunk since my last scan 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I have opted for an ERPC as I am worried about not passing everything naturally, though I haven't started bleeding yet. I am worried about miscarrying naturally over xmas though, I wouldn't be able to see anyone and would be pretty much housebound.
> 
> I won't lie, I am nervous about having the ERPC, I am scared about the complications that can arise even though I know the chances are very slim.
> 
> We have been told we are allowed to start trying again as soon as I have had a period so that's something to look forward to.

So sorry you are going through this. We had a blighted ovum on October 25th and it was a shock to us as well as my whole body. I wish you a speedy recovery, anyway you choose it takes a bit out of you. I chose Cytotec and passed everything at home and was still exhausted for about a week.


----------



## CastawayBride

So ladies I think my AF may just be super light but clotty. If that makes sense? I just went to the bathroom and there was red blood, peachy cm and a large red clot the size of about a quarter. Been passing clots since yesterday...so I am going to see what the acupuncturist thinks as I did not spot this whole time blood but have had crazy CM. 

3minions I am so sorry hun, been there it is so hard to keep it together when you feel the walls are closing in!


----------



## Tara158505

Kira, 
I am so sorry for your loss,I was worried too and that's what I decided to try to pass the baby at home. it took me another week or so after being told about my mmc to start bleeding and for my water to break. I finally started contractions (nothing too bad) and passed the baby later that night, but due to so much blood loss I had to get my dh to call an ambulance and take us to the hospital, they gave me cycotec there which didn't help I just made me lose more blood (the pain wasn't bad at all however) I had to have an emergency d&c I did wake up in a little pain right after the d&c but I was so out of it and tired that I kept falling back to sleep and they gave me so much pain meds while I was under and when I half woke to help me, other than that it was fine I went home that same day and I did have to sleep it off and I was tender when I stood up and sat down for a day or two but it wasn't bad at all. it's the waiting and not knowing afterwards whats going on with your body that sucks!! I also had a mc in july and it was fully natural but nothing a pad couldn't handle just keep them at reach and plenty with you I even used tampons which is a no no... either way you'll be fine and at least doing it the way you are you will have it over with quickly and be done and able to start the healing process!! I hope everything goes okay and again I am so sorry for your loss!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Awww 3minions :hugs::hugs::hugs: - it's murphy's law. Don't worry I understand, I got about a weeks worth of positive opk's till I just stopped testing, so I understand your frustration - nothing worth having is ever easy I guess. Hang in there :flower:

Tara - what brand opk's are you using?

Castaway - Maybe it's just starting up....not sure :shrug: Hopefully she passes quickly though so you can be on your way to TTC. Let me know how the acupuncture appt goes for you. 

Kira - :wave: welcome :flower: sorry for your loss, we all know the feeling of having to deal with a few. I had a D&C and AF showed up 6 weeks later, but I'm not sure about the process when you take meds to pass it on your own. I hope it will pass quickly for you though.


----------



## KiraLeigh

Thank you ladies.

ERPC is the new name for a D&C its not medical management.


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, that sounds EXACTLY like my first AF after the D&C. I had 2 or 3 days of the light spotting with odd discharge (it was bright blood) and then a real AF for a few days and then back to the spotting. 

And thanks gals.


----------



## 3Minions

Kira, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tara158505

mj, 
I use clearblue advanced digital that shows your 4 most fertile days and it was peak today the fixed smiley also my temp dropped yesterday 98.09 to 98.30 and my cervix is really really soft and high as well as very wet.. so im wondering if this is the real deal since I had a 45 day cycle maybe it threw everything off or maybe it was a chemical so I am oing faster? not sure.. ughhh so craz

kira,
I knew what you were talking about I've seen it on too many other forums and read up about it!! I hope everything goes okay!!:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> mj,
> I use clearblue advanced digital that shows your 4 most fertile days and it was peak today the fixed smiley also my temp dropped yesterday 98.09 to 98.30 and my cervix is really really soft and high as well as very wet.. so im wondering if this is the real deal since I had a 45 day cycle maybe it threw everything off or maybe it was a chemical so I am oing faster? not sure.. ughhh so craz
> 
> kira,
> I knew what you were talking about I've seen it on too many other forums and read up about it!! I hope everything goes okay!!:hugs:

Tara I think your hormones are off balance hun, you should not be getting Peaks like that, especially if you just had a period. It sounds like what you thought was a period may still be your hormones gearing up....keep track of everything that is happening and let your doctors know, you were switching right?


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Castaway, that sounds EXACTLY like my first AF after the D&C. I had 2 or 3 days of the light spotting with odd discharge (it was bright blood) and then a real AF for a few days and then back to the spotting.
> 
> And thanks gals.

Thanks hun, this is the most I have had since the miscarriage so I am thinking that I am pretty sure it is but get this tested positive, again, as I wanted to check before I went for acupuncture this afternoon. Its faint but there, I am hoping the acupuncturist can get these hormones straight. I believe that is why my period is so light and I am feeling emotionally wonky b/c I don't feel pregnant---->watch and see I am like 11weeks.....:haha:

If anything the HCG pregnancy test I took is the super sensitive one so I can be hovering around 5 and get a slight positive. Its a FRER. I can't believe it though 8 weeks and 2 days and still getting positives. :nope:


----------



## mj2013

Tara - I think castaway is right, your hormones must be really out of balance. I hope you are writing all this down to discuss with your doctor. 

afm I'm 9 dpo today and I tested and got BFN, I think I'm out! my bfp's always show at 9dpo sigh.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tara - I think castaway is right, your hormones must be really out of balance. I hope you are writing all this down to discuss with your doctor.
> 
> afm I'm 9 dpo today and I tested and got BFN, I think I'm out! my bfp's always show at 9dpo sigh.

Hugs I implant early usually BUT after MC you never know hun. Sending baby dust your way girl!


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry MJ - but stranger things have happened than a bfp after 9dpo....

Pretty sure I'm 4dpo today. So I shall continue to wait.


----------



## mj2013

Thanks castaway & 3minions....could be a late implanter but not getting my hopes up about that.


----------



## Tara158505

it was definitely my af guys it was spotty then heavy the smell the color everything that comes with it the back ache so yeah it was def af im not even questioning that, I just think its odd about all these o symptoms the temp drop and rise very high cervix and extremely soft so I guess we'll see I have looked it up and its not uncommon at all ive read so many stories about it just yesterday and where its taken 45 days to get af maybe its just thrown my body out of whack and it doesn't no where to start or end but I am 100 percent it was af no doubt about that oh and I have tons of cm so even if I haven't oed I geared up to for sure ill know though in couple days my temps up so find out soon enough I suppose but im assuming I will really o in about another week ill keep testing in the mean time though but something is def up with all these pos opks and hcgs then neg then back pos so I don't know anymore but glad af has came and gone it may take one more cycle to get me normal who knows:shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

So went to the acupuncturist, it was amazing! I left feeling calmer and more balanced....we did the initial meeting and hubby joined me. She said that if I were to be conservative I would wait 3 months more. I freaked out and said ummm...no. lol I was like its been 2 months already! She said she was mostly opting for that for emotional healing and balancing. She did say that overall I am in good health and she is working on getting a proper cycle as she said this is probably my period but not enough to bring my cycle back, if that makes sense. So I am going twice a week till I have a real AF and then I go back when ovulating for her to getting a stronger O for us. She feels I will have a real AF within 2 weeks, lets see lol I left though with my uterus cramping and sharp stabbing pains within hours in my breasts so something is going on :) For the needles part she had me lay down and hubs left. She put needles from my head down to my feet! Three needles were inserted in my belly area, down where your uterus would be. She then had this heat lamp centered over that part of my body....she said it was important to keep the uterus warm:haha:

I have had red bleeding since I left but like she said don't count it until it is really flowing. So I am still waiting....hubs and I left there and did a little shopping and lunch. Hoping to be on the road of recovery...oh yeah and she said try to stay as positive as possible, positive thinking truly does help!


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry I've been missing a couple of days, gals. I've been so busy.

Kira, I'm sorry for your loss. I had eight days between finding out about my MMC and getting my D&C. I was so afraid I was going to miscarry naturally, but I didn't.

It's my understanding that ERPC and D&C are the same thing, just that they call it ERPC in the UK. No one calls it that in the US. :shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> So sorry I've been missing a couple of days, gals. I've been so busy.
> 
> Kira, I'm sorry for your loss. I had eight days between finding out about my MMC and getting my D&C. I was so afraid I was going to miscarry naturally, but I didn't.
> 
> It's my understanding that ERPC and D&C are the same thing, just that they call it ERPC in the UK. No one calls it that in the US. :shrug:

Yeah in the US they call it a D&C but I agree same procedure. I just think some people opt for medicine opposed to the D&C as doctors say it is less evasive. To be honest either way it takes a toll and I hope Kira you get through this and AF comes fairly quickly for you! Definitely take time to rest and heal after....it took about 2 weeks before I could feel some energy and about 6 weeks before I really felt "normal" again!


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, I'm glad you liked it! Did she make you stick out your tongue and feel your wrists to see your hb too? My spleen is apparently always out of alignment or something. And did she do the moxibustion? That's a burny stick thingy like incense they run up and down your body.... I think that part of it is bunk, but I think the rest of it works for some stuff and I really enjoy it so who knows!


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Castaway, I'm glad you liked it! Did she make you stick out your tongue and feel your wrists to see your hb too? My spleen is apparently always out of alignment or something. And did she do the moxibustion? That's a burny stick thingy like incense they run up and down your body.... I think that part of it is bunk, but I think the rest of it works for some stuff and I really enjoy it so who knows!

She said I am emotionally all over the place lol In other things she said I am A OK :) She did say, when I stuck out my tongue, Oh you haven't been sleeping well...which is true. Since the miscarriage it has been difficult staying asleep. She said I didn't need herbs at this time but she will keep me posted if she feels they can be of benefit. She recommended the twice a week to speed the process up as there was no way we were waiting 3 months.

Now to determine whether to join a gym. I have been pondering this as I am clinically morbidly obese. I just want to walk maybe swim....get a bit more active not go crazy nor go for weight loss just get everything moving. I have been off exercise for 2 long years since my injury at work but cleared for some movement as of January 6th. I am wondering though if I should just wait until after we have a baby as I don't want my body to go into shock if you know what I mean?


----------



## 3Minions

Have you thought about getting a fitbit? I have a bunch of friends who do nothing other than make sure they meet their steps every day and they're all feeling really good.... There's all sorts of them. I know they all have different kinds.... And swimming is GREAT when you're pregnant  No reasons not to get started now. Start lowering your chances for gestational diabetes ;-)


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies, 
have you all ever heard of ears burning having anything to do with ovulation? my ears have been burning at night alternating sides it seems like and ive started feeling sick to my tummy the past couple days and very vivid dreams all this within the past 2 to 3 days heres my chart if you can see it and I mean its a bad burning sensation its driving me crazy!! and its hot to touch as well!! thanks guys!!
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CastawayBride

3Minions said:


> Have you thought about getting a fitbit? I have a bunch of friends who do nothing other than make sure they meet their steps every day and they're all feeling really good.... There's all sorts of them. I know they all have different kinds.... And swimming is GREAT when you're pregnant  No reasons not to get started now. Start lowering your chances for gestational diabetes ;-)

Yes would love a fit bit but I work where it's not safe to leave the building lol not much chance of a walk unfortunately...was thinking walking and even the senior citizen swim class lol just to get moving...luckily I never got gestional diabetes but two of my skinny friends did!! Lol I just hope we have the same luck and get pregnant right away again...


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - glad to hear you had a good appointment. The cycle I went to an acupuncturist I did get pg but mc, maybe because I stopped, not sure but it is really good. Swimming won't hurt you, I would definitely say if you want to do something then go for it. 

Tella - How are you? what's the status with you?

afm 10dpo still bfn, so waiting for AF. My appt with the FS is this monday, so looking fwd to it ;)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - glad to hear you had a good appointment. The cycle I went to an acupuncturist I did get pg but mc, maybe because I stopped, not sure but it is really good. Swimming won't hurt you, I would definitely say if you want to do something then go for it.
> 
> Tella - How are you? what's the status with you?
> 
> afm 10dpo still bfn, so waiting for AF. My appt with the FS is this monday, so looking fwd to it ;)

She said a period in a week or two so that is promising :) I am gonna look into the gym I just don't want to stop ovulating bc I started the gym lol

I hope AF stays away...but if anything maybe a baby for Valentines Day that is my hope now.


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - glad to hear you had a good appointment. The cycle I went to an acupuncturist I did get pg but mc, maybe because I stopped, not sure but it is really good. Swimming won't hurt you, I would definitely say if you want to do something then go for it.
> 
> Tella - How are you? what's the status with you?
> 
> afm 10dpo still bfn, so waiting for AF. My appt with the FS is this monday, so looking fwd to it ;)
> 
> She said a period in a week or two so that is promising :) I am gonna look into the gym I just don't want to stop ovulating bc I started the gym lol
> 
> I hope AF stays away...but if anything maybe a baby for Valentines Day that is my hope now.Click to expand...

I think you'll be ok with doing swimming. I'm hoping for the same thing now too, a valentines bfp. I would've been due march 8th for this last mc, so hopefully we can get a bfp before then. :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

mj2013 said:


> I think you'll be ok with doing swimming. I'm hoping for the same thing now too, a valentines bfp. I would've been due march 8th for this last mc, so hopefully we can get a bfp before then. :winkwink:

I was due Feb 8th, but I don't think I'm gonna make it. :( Everyone keeps saying, "Oh, you're young! You have plenty of time!" (I'm almost 25) like that makes it hurt less to be trying for more than a year, find out it was all wasted because I don't ovulate, finally get pregnant on Clomid, then have a loss. And on top of that, the drugs aren't working anymore... No one should have to go through infertility and loss, no matter what their age.


I hope you make it!


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> I think you'll be ok with doing swimming. I'm hoping for the same thing now too, a valentines bfp. I would've been due march 8th for this last mc, so hopefully we can get a bfp before then. :winkwink:
> 
> I was due Feb 8th, but I don't think I'm gonna make it. :( Everyone keeps saying, "Oh, you're young! You have plenty of time!" (I'm almost 25) like that makes it hurt less to be trying for more than a year, find out it was all wasted because I don't ovulate, finally get pregnant on Clomid, then have a loss. And on top of that, the drugs aren't working anymore... No one should have to go through infertility and loss, no matter what their age.
> 
> 
> I hope you make it!Click to expand...

Awww Ginger :hugs::hugs::hugs: girl I'm 32, so time is ticking away as far as I'm concerned. Maybe your doc needs to switch you from clomid to femara....do you think they will? I know it's hard, it's been over a year of trying for us too, but try to stay positive, if one thing doesn't work we have to find another way. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

It hurts no matter the age...our son should be 5 months on the 18th and that hurts like hell. A miscarriage on top of that has really put me on edge...and that your young crap I am 33 next month so they can shove it when they say that to me.


----------



## Tara158505

i am 27 and i have had 2 in the past 6 months so it still hurts very much, i do get what they mean by your young you have plenty of time but what they don't know is it can take months to years to conceive a baby and that adds up very quickly and after 35 its even harder to conceive that's why i am so anxious to ttc before i hit 30 i kind of want to be done by then, but honestly i don't think they meant to be rude or hurtful i think, in their own way, they were trying to make you feel better its harder for them to understand the hurt and pain you've been through especially if they've never been through it. they were probably thinking it would make you feel better knowing there's more time and because they didn't know what else to say it sucks all the way around in my opinion but we are stronger because of this and we WILL make it through this!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> i am 27 and i have had 2 in the past 6 months so it still hurts very much, i do get what they mean by your young you have plenty of time but what they don't know is it can take months to years to conceive a baby and that adds up very quickly and after 35 its even harder to conceive that's why i am so anxious to ttc before i hit 30 i kind of want to be done by then, but honestly i don't think they meant to be rude or hurtful i think, in their own way, they were trying to make you feel better its harder for them to understand the hurt and pain you've been through especially if they've never been through it. they were probably thinking it would make you feel better knowing there's more time and because they didn't know what else to say it sucks all the way around in my opinion but we are stronger because of this and we WILL make it through this!!:hugs::hugs:

If you see reports they are saying it is more like 40 when woman have a big fertility drop...thank goodness as woman now lead households and need to get their careers in order!!


----------



## Calitronagrl

I had a D&C back in Oct, and I just finished with second AF (CD4 today). We have been TTC since my surgery, but nothing so far. 
My midwife told me to wait at least 3 months before TTC, but the doctor, that oversees her and did my D&C, told me that I could try again right away. He said that physically I was fine TTC right away. I just had to give myself at least two weeks to avoid any infections. I should only wait to TTC again only if I felt like I was not mentally/emotionally ready for the next pregnancy. He doesn't want me constantly worrying that I will miscarry when I get pregnant again. 
I have nothing, but good vibes for the next pregnancy. However, I think I will always have that thought in the back of my head no matter how long I wait. It seriously was a traumatic experience for me, as I am sure, it was for everyone else that has experienced it.


----------



## GingerPanda

Very traumatic! They took us in for an early ultrasound because I felt "large", and they thought I might be having twins. We were so excited about the possibility of twins!

When the picture came up on the ultrasound, it was one baby measuring 4 days behind with no HB.

We went instantly from the high of maybe having twins to the heartbreak of no baby at all.

They shoo'd us out of the exam room into a waiting room while they tried to find a doctor to talk to us. In this room, (where they didn't even turn on the lights) was a fetal heart rate doppler. Just what I needed to see after being told I'd never hear my baby on one. The posters on the walls were all smiling, happy babies. It was horrible. In the end, they couldn't find a doctor to talk to us, and sent us home.

I had to come back the next day to see a doctor, and there was a heavily pregnant woman next to me in the waiting room that kept bitching on the phone about how much she hated being pregnant, and how she just wanted "the thing" out already.

I wanted to kick her ass, but I just started sobbing instead. I'm sure she thought I was a wacko.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Very traumatic! They took us in for an early ultrasound because I felt "large", and they thought I might be having twins. We were so excited about the possibility of twins!
> 
> When the picture came up on the ultrasound, it was one baby measuring 4 days behind with no HB.
> 
> We went instantly from the high of maybe having twins to the heartbreak of no baby at all.
> 
> They shoo'd us out of the exam room into a waiting room while they tried to find a doctor to talk to us. In this room, (where they didn't even turn on the lights) was a fetal heart rate doppler. Just what I needed to see after being told I'd never hear my baby on one. The posters on the walls were all smiling, happy babies. It was horrible. In the end, they couldn't find a doctor to talk to us, and sent us home.
> 
> I had to come back the next day to see a doctor, and there was a heavily pregnant woman next to me in the waiting room that kept bitching on the phone about how much she hated being pregnant, and how she just wanted "the thing" out already.
> 
> I wanted to kick her ass, but I just started sobbing instead. I'm sure she thought I was a wacko.

It is so hard...this whole process. I feel bad even talking about it b/c people just don't get it. I mean I tell people from now on I will endure pregnancy, it will be a medical procedure. I will take it week my week and endure. I want a baby, not a pregnancy. It is very hard for people to understand that pregnancy is not puppies and flowers for everyone....:nope:

The saddest part is everyone needs something to be "wrong" most of the time they thought it was me. I was like umm no I carried my son through the third trimester, (with not a problem whatsoever) how was I suppose to know my doctors were not doing what they were suppose to? Oh and don't even get me started on the miscarriage. I got the "Well you should have waited longer" to well you knew you were having surgery...ummm hello we stopped being intimate 5 days BEFORE I ovulated....uh. But I have to move on. All the negativity will eat away at you. We are planning a vacation for the Spring and have started again to heavily save and pay off debt to sell our home in 2016. We are making plans for the future....and for the first time that actually makes me smile and not get sick to my stomach at the thought.


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies, 
I need some help figuring this how temping thing out.. it's more confusing me than anything I am trying to find my cover line and figure out what all this means so I can try to start pin pointing differences.. I got another peak opk lastnight it was negative that day but I was hurting so bad I tested and another peak however all negative pregnancy tests so I think my hcg hormones are back in order now I just need to figure out when I am really oing I am bding everyday just incase but temping will help.. if I can figure this out that is!! thanks and merry Christmas everyone!! I couldn't figure out how to load it in one picture my last 2 temps were 98.30 and 98.00
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









chart 1.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> hey ladies,
> I need some help figuring this how temping thing out.. it's more confusing me than anything I am trying to find my cover line and figure out what all this means so I can try to start pin pointing differences.. I got another peak opk lastnight it was negative that day but I was hurting so bad I tested and another peak however all negative pregnancy tests so I think my hcg hormones are back in order now I just need to figure out when I am really oing I am bding everyday just incase but temping will help.. if I can figure this out that is!! thanks and merry Christmas everyone!! I couldn't figure out how to load it in one picture my last 2 temps were 98.30 and 98.00

I am no help with this, never temped only used the CBFM!!


----------



## mj2013

I temp, but your chart seems a tad confusing, what software are you using to chart? If I am reading it correctly you don't seem to have a definite elevation of temp to say that you O'd as yet.


----------



## Tara158505

mj2013 said:


> I temp, but your chart seems a tad confusing, what software are you using to chart? If I am reading it correctly you don't seem to have a definite elevation of temp to say that you O'd as yet.

ovuview because I don't know how to switch all my data over too ff im trying to now I thought it looked odd but idk if it was just me


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> I temp, but your chart seems a tad confusing, what software are you using to chart? If I am reading it correctly you don't seem to have a definite elevation of temp to say that you O'd as yet.
> 
> ovuview because I don't know how to switch all my data over too ff im trying to now I thought it looked odd but idk if it was just meClick to expand...

FF or TCOYF would be a lot easier to read but FF is the most popular I think.


----------



## GingerPanda

Tara158505 said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> I temp, but your chart seems a tad confusing, what software are you using to chart? If I am reading it correctly you don't seem to have a definite elevation of temp to say that you O'd as yet.
> 
> ovuview because I don't know how to switch all my data over too ff im trying to now I thought it looked odd but idk if it was just meClick to expand...

There's no easy way to do it. You just have to go through day by day and enter in the data.


----------



## Tara158505

I did already ill post it after we eat I finally got done cooking lol my husbands Hispanic and I had to make a lot of Mexican dishes ugh lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Mmmmmm! Yum! I loooove Mexican food!

I made Better-Than-Sex Cake for hubs's family get-together tomorrow. It's SIL's and my favorite.


----------



## LeahLou

Sounds delish!

I made a sh$! ton for DH's family get together! Almond Joy bundt cake, mint fudge brownies, red velvet crinkles, lemon drops, citrus Sherbert cookies, apple pie, and chocolate dipped strawberry cookies! Phew! Baked from 8 am till 4pm. :thumbup:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing you a joyful day with your loved ones and may we all be lucky to have a little new bundle in our arms in 2014.


----------



## CastawayBride

Just poppin on to wish all you girls a Merry Christmas, although hubby and I were avoiding Christmas these season I dragged myself to Candle light Service. I felt I needed it. I cried as he told an example of a preemie that survived by hearing her brothers voice sing "You will be my sunshine" and I thought I really need some sunshine in our life. I prayed for a change for the good.

Well, I think God heard. I woke up to a very surprising BFP this morning on a CB weeks estimator (previously had negative on that). I think we may be on our way to a rainbow baby. Cautious though as I am spotting dark brown/brown so I am making an emergency scan tomorrow. 

I pray we all get our cycles and eventual BFP girls! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Happy Holidays, everyone!

Oh, Castaway, I hope this is a sticky bean! Dark brown is old blood, so maybe it's from implantation. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a rainbow for you.

A rainbow for everyone, really! 2014 will be our year!

:hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU CASTAWAY!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Merry Christmas ladies! FX for you castaway!!!


----------



## Tara158505

I agree Mexican food is very good!! I had to make atole and champurrado those are Mexican drinks kind of like hot chocolate but so much better I use Mexican chocolate real vanilla beans(which are amazing might I add) cinnamon brown sugar and corn masa, soo good especially with the cold weather last night lol, other than that I tried to keep it more of my American tradition with spiral ham, deviled eggs, etc.. I made so much stuff and I ate 2 little pieces of ham and I have been craving it for days I did get some deviled eggs too but that was about it ive just not had much of an appetite lately I get full on just a few bites.. 

so I got another peak opk the 23rd at night like I mentioned before I also moved all my data over to FF (I am curious is it worth paying for a membership or is free just as good) it is still confusing to me I have been hurting like hell I would think af if I hadn't just had it!! I tried testing with another reader but its messed up that's 2 brand new readers broke err makes me made everything flashes when result comes up so idk what it is and the other I can retest til tonight cause when you get a peak it stays for 2 days.. my temp seems to be going back down which I am assuming isn't good huh? im new to this whole temping thing but I started on the 3rd of this month.. I really need your guys' help!! please when you get time thank you..

Castaway, that's great news I guess you woke up with a very Merry Christmas present lol that's what I was hoping for but I guess I will be working on a new years bfp!!

Merry Christmas girls I hope its the best Christmas yet and we will get to bring in a new year bfp!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Thanks ladies, not really going to believe till we get a scan. I just know that December 1st I was negative on the digi. I took one today as I am going to acupuncture tomorrow and well Friday is 9 weeks since the miscarriage with no period in sight. lol I hope to have good news tomorrow :)


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies,
here's my chart from FF however I don't understand it either I started temping on the 3rd this starts on the 17th? which is when af was here and it says my luteal phase averages 8 min 3 max 11 and med 10 that's not good at all is it ugh this is crazy I am trying to figure out what my coverline is and what all I need to know about temping.. thanks girls ive been feeling very sick to my tummy past 2 days and just weird for past few days idk why I am trying to get some kind of clarification thanks for your help!!
 



Attached Files:







chart 2.png
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mj2013

Tara - after you O you will see a higher range of temps. Typically FF will confirm O after 3 days of higher temps so you actually find out after the fact, so you also need to keep watching cm and your opk's if you use them until you are able to see the trend with your temps over a few cycles of charting.


----------



## Tara158505

mj, 
I guess that's where I am so confused I thought I'd had lots of high temps until this dip im "suppost" to start testing tomorrow on opks since im a 30 day cycle and tomorrow is cd 10 but ive already had 2 peak positives on cb digi so nothing seems to be adding up, although I am pretty sure that my hcg hormones are definitely back to normal ive had bfns for a while now but still don't get the cm cp and opks all saying yes .. soo freaking confusing and ive been on FF all day trying to figure this stuff out but it wants you to pay to do most of the stuff so idk.. shew a lot of work this is..


----------



## Tara158505

well I did some more reading and found out that your not suppose to count af temps and for me that would be the 17th thru the 21st which wouldn't even give me 6 valid temps and you have to have at least 6 to draw a coverline but the one thing I don't get is why the chart starts on the 17th instead of the 1st because its missing all my temps from the 3rd til the 17th ugh oh and heres the rest of my chart now I am getting an idea of how it works although I am still not sure why it says I ovulated on the 13th lol crazy well I get it but either I did and I didn't catch the egg or I didn't cause I had what had to be af on the 17th which was just 4 days later there's no way I could have oed right?
 



Attached Files:







chart 03.jpg
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mj2013

Tara - girl you're confusing me lol, here is a pic of my chart. FF will calculate your coverline etc when it thinks you have ovulated so you don't have to worry about that part of it. You have to put in all your temps though, including af temps so it will read your full cycle.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 5.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mj2013

Ladies - I thought I was completely out so I didn't test yesterday and I stopped my progesterone suppositories but I had 1 FRER left and this morning I said wth and used it and the faintest of lines came up. DH says he sees it after him joking around that I was seeing things....it came up within 2 minutes, I'm scared it's an evap or something but I'm going to get more tests later on and test in the morning and see if it is still there and has gotten darker. FX this is my bfp and I have a sticky bean!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Ladies - I thought I was completely out so I didn't test yesterday and I stopped my progesterone suppositories but I had 1 FRER left and this morning I said wth and used it and the faintest of lines came up. DH says he sees it after him joking around that I was seeing things....it came up within 2 minutes, I'm scared it's an evap or something but I'm going to get more tests later on and test in the morning and see if it is still there and has gotten darker. FX this is my bfp and I have a sticky bean!!!

Mj.....wonderful news!! I hope this is your sticky bean!!! :thumb up:

I have to get more tests, waiting until after my scan to see if we do have a sticky bean...if not I need more. I have none left. LOL

I hope this works out for you, when would you see the doctor? I am afraid even if I was pregnant they would see nothing, I mean I could be as early as 3 weeks....


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies - I thought I was completely out so I didn't test yesterday and I stopped my progesterone suppositories but I had 1 FRER left and this morning I said wth and used it and the faintest of lines came up. DH says he sees it after him joking around that I was seeing things....it came up within 2 minutes, I'm scared it's an evap or something but I'm going to get more tests later on and test in the morning and see if it is still there and has gotten darker. FX this is my bfp and I have a sticky bean!!!
> 
> Mj.....wonderful news!! I hope this is your sticky bean!!! :thumb up:
> 
> I have to get more tests, waiting until after my scan to see if we do have a sticky bean...if not I need more. I have none left. LOL
> 
> I hope this works out for you, when would you see the doctor? I am afraid even if I was pregnant they would see nothing, I mean I could be as early as 3 weeks....Click to expand...


Castaway - I'm so nervous too! I don't think they would see anything on a scan as yet for me as well. I want to test tomorrow and Saturday, if it gets darker then I'll probably go for my betas next week but have to see when the office is open because of the new years holidays. If betas are good then I'll see my OB dr on the 10th. I already have an appt with him for that day anyway, and since I already have my progesterone supplements I don't need to see him right away. My only other thing is that my specialist appt is monday, so I'm hoping the tests get darker by tomorrow so I cancel it, don't want to have to waste that money if we don't need to.

I really hope this is all for real for both of us! FX....I'm praying so hard!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies - I thought I was completely out so I didn't test yesterday and I stopped my progesterone suppositories but I had 1 FRER left and this morning I said wth and used it and the faintest of lines came up. DH says he sees it after him joking around that I was seeing things....it came up within 2 minutes, I'm scared it's an evap or something but I'm going to get more tests later on and test in the morning and see if it is still there and has gotten darker. FX this is my bfp and I have a sticky bean!!!
> 
> Mj.....wonderful news!! I hope this is your sticky bean!!! :thumb up:
> 
> I have to get more tests, waiting until after my scan to see if we do have a sticky bean...if not I need more. I have none left. LOL
> 
> I hope this works out for you, when would you see the doctor? I am afraid even if I was pregnant they would see nothing, I mean I could be as early as 3 weeks....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Castaway - I'm so nervous too! I don't think they would see anything on a scan as yet for me as well. I want to test tomorrow and Saturday, if it gets darker then I'll probably go for my betas next week but have to see when the office is open because of the new years holidays. If betas are good then I'll see my OB dr on the 10th. I already have an appt with him for that day anyway, and since I already have my progesterone supplements I don't need to see him right away. My only other thing is that my specialist appt is monday, so I'm hoping the tests get darker by tomorrow so I cancel it, don't want to have to waste that money if we don't need to.
> 
> I really hope this is all for real for both of us! FX....I'm praying so hard!!!Click to expand...

I hope this is your time too! I just am not sure about me, with all the brown spotting and all. I just feel like how it could it even be? LOL Hoping I get a scan today and we get some answers. That is all I can ask for at this point...

My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks castaway, I've heard of many women having brown spotting and having a good pg. My friends mom said she spotted for a week with one of her pregnancies and thought it was her period but just very light but she was very much pregnant and eventually it stopped and babe turned out just fine. FX for you too castaway....you deserve this!!!
I'm just worried my line won't get darker or betas go up or to make it to 12 weeks - DH says I need to press the brakes and stop worrying.....so I'll take it one day at a time and hope the line does get darker for tomorrow. FX.


----------



## CastawayBride

My appt is in an hour....EEK! I just hope we can get to the bottom of this. They are also sending me for a series of bloods, today and again Saturday. I am canceling Accupuncture till we have a better idea of whether we are pregnant or not. I am afraid to go and then cause harm in this pregnancy (if we are pregnant).

Gah trying to not feel pressure and go with it is what it is. I am have no idea what we are walking into and that is what scares me the most.:cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

Two BFPs! I'm definitely hoping for good news!


----------



## mj2013

OMG keep us posted castaway. I hope they are quick with the blood results!!


----------



## Tara158505

mj,
yeah I figured that out but my other app doesn't make your coverline for you like FF does and FF says I oed on the 13th but my af came on the 17th which would have left me with a 3 day luteal phase so I doubt it. I know going by temps I haven't od yet this cycle but I won't know til after it happens going by temps ne way so who knows, I got a peak opk on cb digi (its the ones I use sometimes dollar tree opks to back them up) the 20th then I got another peak the 23rd then negative yesterday now flashing so something is definitely going on in there I just don't know what and ive been hurting a lot when normally I don't hurt at all so im not sure what's going on but I did have a dip yesterday now its starting to go back up so maybe I am about to o it's cd 10 today which is when they say to start testing my normal o day going by FF is the cd19 so I don't know what to think now I kind of wish I hadn't even bothered with temping!!

I am happy you got your bfp mj I hope it works out for you!! I am sure everything will be fine.. its funny how you give up then have some weird feeling to test and then you get that lol at least youll have a good new year!!


----------



## Tara158505

well ladies,
I am not sure whats going on but I got a VERY faint line on my test this am I just took it and put it down figuring it would be another bfn but no there's definitely a line there, faint, but there but im not getting my hopes up yet because nothing makes sense right now I don't know when or if I oed and then the bleeding I was sure was af I just don't know what to think at this point!! I guess I will see if it goes away or gets darker but gosh im so freaking confused!! I've been getting sick headaches toothaches vivid dreams which are all my first signs BUT I haven't had the pregnancy dream that I am pregnant and I had that with the last 2 I guess its not written in stone to have the same tell tale signs but idk I just don't want to get too excited for it to just be another big let down.. :cry:

make that 2 faints now eeeek I hope this is the real deal and not another hoax ill be poed for sure!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Ok so waited an hour and half for my appt but I got in there and saw my doctor. They had me do a urine test then the doctor did an internal as he said sometimes the cervix can show signs of pregnancy, depending on how far along you are. I told him if I am pregnant I am no more then 3 weeks but he said that is what he could do at this point so he did the internal....He said to get bloods done today and again on Saturday. He went over and looked at the test and said, "I have a negative here but if you got a positive on a digital test well that is hard to get a false positive on. You have me stumped". Yeah, you and me too doc I felt like saying!

I said, "Could it be ovulation picked up" he replied No.
I said, "Could it be an impending AF?" he replied No.
I said, "Could my HCG be fluctuating that high from the Miscarriage and his reply was, "You should be testing negative and no HCG at this time should be picked up."
I went on to say, "Well do you think it is left over HCG?" He then replied "I think we need to get to the bottom of the hormones, either we may need to see if we have left over product or hun you are expecting but with out FMU or Betas I just don't know." 

So there it is girls. I still have no clue. :dohh:

I can say this I am OK either way. I mean, I want to be pregnant. I want a child for our family and honestly want this for my husband. I just know I cannot do Disney in my second trimester, I would be a mess there. If I am already pregnant I think we may put off a vacation, again, for a second year in a row. So we are doing the wait and see. I just did my bloods....

I can say this ever since the internal I am cramping very low....reminds me of period cramping. I have NO idea what that is about!


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - how long before your blood test results come back? FX for you! !!


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies,
so 3 faint positives so far, but I am worried still very worried since my temps aren't really looking too good.. maybe I am temping wrong? im not sure I don't think I oed on the 13th though because I would be dpo 13 and I would think I would have shown up a few days ago, also like I mentioned before the af.. I wonder if it is possible I oed right after af im just scared to think its the real deal after all those let downs but ive had bfns for a while now so I don't really think it would be hormones again.. what do you guys think even with crazy temps could it be a viable pregnancy?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - how long before your blood test results come back? FX for you! !!

He said to call for them tomorrow! Then Sat will be a follow up bloods to see if they are going up. This is all way confusing...


----------



## Tara158505

castaway,
that sucks still not knowing, odd with the positive then negative usually doctors are very sensitive, sounds like could be retained product I doubt hcg would fluctuate that much one or 2 points yes maybe but not atleast 50 or more, or maybe his test was bad who knows. when did you get the positive on the digi? if you get af maybe it was a chemical? hmm crazy hopefully youll find something out soon, im not sure why they didn't go ahead an do a scan to check to make sure all was clear especially with all the test etc.. good luck


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway,
> that sucks still not knowing, odd with the positive then negative usually doctors are very sensitive, sounds like could be retained product I doubt hcg would fluctuate that much one or 2 points yes maybe but not atleast 50 or more, or maybe his test was bad who knows. when did you get the positive on the digi? if you get af maybe it was a chemical? hmm crazy hopefully youll find something out soon, im not sure why they didn't go ahead an do a scan to check to make sure all was clear especially with all the test etc.. good luck

He said he doesn't think it is retained product as we did the scan and it was all clear two days after the miscarriage. I think he is just as baffled as me! I do know that the test I took was FMU so if I am pregnant it is very, very early on. His test was 50 mii and I believe the test I took was 25....I believe the weeks estimator is 25. He said he can't see how that would come up positive as I would be under 10 at this point as the numbers have been declining, slowly!, but declining. 

I want to clean the house but I am cramping. I am afraid to get off the couch! lol

I am never textbook when it comes to TTC! lol


----------



## Tara158505

castaway,
this is what I read online but im not sure of the accuracy the only way to know for sure is to call clear blue and ask.. have you tried taking another one and even different brands? I just now read it says 25miu in the instructions which would be what I would think and that would be 1-2weeks pregnant.. I would retest and see if your still showing up if so maybe just too early to tell if not maybe a chemical or leftovers, im not sure because when I had that happen and got positives at home and not at my doctor I lost it shortly after which I assume was a chemical


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> castaway,
> this is what I read online but im not sure of the accuracy the only way to know for sure is to call clear blue and ask.. have you tried taking another one and even different brands? I just now read it says 25miu in the instructions which would be what I would think and that would be 1-2weeks pregnant.. I would retest and see if your still showing up if so maybe just too early to tell if not maybe a chemical or leftovers, im not sure because when I had that happen and got positives at home and not at my doctor I lost it shortly after which I assume was a chemical

I don't usually have chemicals so I doubt it is that. For me to get a positive on it my HCG had to go up that is what has me and the Doctor baffled as it was 15 about 2 weeks ago. It should be under or about 10, at least, at this point the doctor said if not under 5. It is truly a mystery.

It said 1-2 weeks, yes so I am thinking if I was even pregnant it is very, very early. That is why FMU was able to pick it up...where as right now at the doctors I have peed at least 4 times today! lol I honestly think the only thing that will give us answers is the bloods...waiting stinks though :)

I have no more tests left...gonna wait it out they are a waste of money b/c the doctor said you cannot rely on the test getting lighter/darker....so waiting it out to see if I should buy more tests...


----------



## Tara158505

here's a picture of my most recent test from today its already gotten darker and coming up faster so I hope this is a good sign.. I will be off to buy some test shortly I got one left I think but its the same brand I want to try a frer maybe
 



Attached Files:







test 4.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mj2013

Tara - that 2nd chart you posted doesn't seem right, the 1st one seemed like an actual beginning of a chart as you have to include AF temps. I would continue the way you had it with the first FF chart you posted.

Castaway - positive thoughts only!!! When will you get the results of todays blood tests back?

afm I took another frer.....I couldn't wait till tonight and there's a faint 2nd line on that one too. Hopefully tomorrow's test will be darker and it's just a late implanter but a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Tara158505

mj2013 said:


> Tara - that 2nd chart you posted doesn't seem right, the 1st one seemed like an actual beginning of a chart as you have to include AF temps. I would continue the way you had it with the first FF chart you posted.
> 
> Castaway - positive thoughts only!!! When will you get the results of todays blood tests back?
> 
> afm I took another frer.....I couldn't wait till tonight and there's a faint 2nd line on that one too. Hopefully tomorrow's test will be darker and it's just a late implanter but a sticky bean!!!

I posted 3 charts the fist was ovuview the rest were from FF and the one with the big dips started on the 3rd of December but its made a whole new chart due to me counting the 17th as af so now its 2 charts I started out temping under my tongue but I was scared it wouldn't be accurate enough so started vaginally also I did include my af temps it started on the 17th well I thought it did..

Castaway,
I never had a chemical either a still don't know for sure if that's what it was but anyone can have a chemical they are very common most women just don't know they've had one because they don't test til after their expected af, with a chemical your hcg does go up just like normal but then later starts to decline hence the reason for negative hcg test.. youll get a bfp followed by a bfn days or even a week later.. I certainly hope that's not your case and may not be I was just thinking since the pos then negative that's what it sounded like to me and I do think you can tell a lot by darkness of the test depending on the brand and how far along you are once your so far along it doesn't matter the darkness it can just be due to the dye if its lighter than before however if you are early and test its faint then later darker yes to me that's a good sign.. and with digis darkness doesn't even matter as you don't see the darkness its just a flat out yes or no but if I could wait I would but I just can't handle the not knowing I want to know that's why I have been testing every day but got bfns til this am!! so I hope everyone gets their :BFP: before the new year!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tara - that 2nd chart you posted doesn't seem right, the 1st one seemed like an actual beginning of a chart as you have to include AF temps. I would continue the way you had it with the first FF chart you posted.
> 
> Castaway - positive thoughts only!!! When will you get the results of todays blood tests back?
> 
> afm I took another frer.....I couldn't wait till tonight and there's a faint 2nd line on that one too. Hopefully tomorrow's test will be darker and it's just a late implanter but a sticky bean!!!

Yeah! The FRER's are super sensitive! I get the lines on them but they are always faint for me. 

I will have the results tomorrow Doc says MJ. Can't wait for them lol Plus it is Friday so looking forward to that! ha ha ha


----------



## Tara158505

this is my chart if I don't say I had af.. I know it looks better but I still think the 17th should count as af.. remember my dnc was November 3rd the 17th was the first time I had any bleeding whatsoever so im not sure but the hcg test is a positive for sure
 



Attached Files:







chart 4.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Tara - that 2nd chart you posted doesn't seem right, the 1st one seemed like an actual beginning of a chart as you have to include AF temps. I would continue the way you had it with the first FF chart you posted.
> 
> Castaway - positive thoughts only!!! When will you get the results of todays blood tests back?
> 
> afm I took another frer.....I couldn't wait till tonight and there's a faint 2nd line on that one too. Hopefully tomorrow's test will be darker and it's just a late implanter but a sticky bean!!!
> 
> I posted 3 charts the fist was ovuview the rest were from FF and the one with the big dips started on the 3rd of December but its made a whole new chart due to me counting the 17th as af so now its 2 charts I started out temping under my tongue but I was scared it wouldn't be accurate enough so started vaginally also I did include my af temps it started on the 17th well I thought it did..
> 
> Castaway,
> I never had a chemical either a still don't know for sure if that's what it was but anyone can have a chemical they are very common most women just don't know they've had one because they don't test til after their expected af, with a chemical your hcg does go up just like normal but then later starts to decline hence the reason for negative hcg test.. youll get a bfp followed by a bfn days or even a week later.. I certainly hope that's not your case and may not be I was just thinking since the pos then negative that's what it sounded like to me and I do think you can tell a lot by darkness of the test depending on the brand and how far along you are once your so far along it doesn't matter the darkness it can just be due to the dye if its lighter than before however if you are early and test its faint then later darker yes to me that's a good sign.. and with digis darkness doesn't even matter as you don't see the darkness its just a flat out yes or no but if I could wait I would but I just can't handle the not knowing I want to know that's why I have been testing every day but got bfns til this am!! so I hope everyone gets their :BFP: before the new year!!Click to expand...

I just don't think within 12 hours a chemical could occur ( I would still be getting positives just not as strong)...plus the digi is not as sensitive as the FRER. I think that is why woman see that they had a egg fertilized but it never made it through implantation. I was told they can detect 6.5 HCG! That is amazing! That is why I stuck with the CB digi, not as sensitive. I don't want to waste money to be honest....bloods are much more accurate so we are gonna wait it out. I just know we have no implantation issues, I was pregnant twice the first month trying.

The only thing I can think it could be is my numbers have not gone down at all, which would be 15 (even though the doctor said this impossible) and the CB digi *can* pick up that low? That is the only thing I think can be possible at this point.


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> this is my chart if I don't say I had af.. I know it looks better but I still think the 17th should count as af.. remember my dnc was November 3rd the 17th was the first time I had any bleeding whatsoever so im not sure but the hcg test is a positive for sure

yes I would start the chart off with your last bleed on the 17th, let that be the beginning of this cycle.


----------



## Tara158505

well hopefully I won't have to worry about it if this is a real pregnancy I am about to go buy some more test but I have had 3 positives so far hopefully more but im sure I just implanted if I am and that explains all the pain I have been having I just don't know when I ovulated if I am pregnant.. I don't see how I would get another positive test now after af and everything it would be too crazy but I guess ill find out soon enough


----------



## GingerPanda

Everything is so confusing! :wacko:


AFM, AF finally showed up! But waited until 20 minutes after my doctor's office closed, so I'll have to call the doctor tomorrow to get my Clomid.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Everything is so confusing! :wacko:
> 
> 
> AFM, AF finally showed up! But waited until 20 minutes after my doctor's office closed, so I'll have to call the doctor tomorrow to get my Clomid.

That is great news GingerPanda!!! How long did you wait for it to come?


----------



## mj2013

Awesome news Ginger!!! now you can get on with TTC ;)


----------



## 3Minions

Exciting times on this here board, lol  FX for everybody!


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies, well my test was just as faint but I feel like af is about to kick in the front door. FX she doesn't but I'm having crazy af feelings/symptoms.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Morning ladies, well my test was just as faint but I feel like af is about to kick in the front door. FX she doesn't but I'm having crazy af feelings/symptoms.

I will be thinking of you!! Those FRERs are so sensitive they say they can pick up if an egg is fertilized even if it has not implanted yet! It could be your body working hard to get everything going....I sure hope so!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, y'all! It was 16 days late, and came the day after I took my last Provera pill. Which is good, because usually it takes another two weeks after I finish the 10 days of pills. It's like losing an entire cycle. :wacko:

Going to pick up my 100mg of Clomid today.


FX'd for everybody! MJ, I hope AF doesn't show!


----------



## mj2013

Ok, so I think I'm going to call bfp!!! lol

Took a $ store test as with SMU. I just pray it's a sticky bean!!!:dust:
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - any news on your blood tests?


----------



## 3Minions

Congrats MJ!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - any news on your blood tests?

Congrats MJ that is wonderful news!!!

Well the Doctor called me, get this, my HCG is to 2!!! I still have no AF though and Doctor thinks all that spotting was actually my AF. Since it was so odd we are going to do no BD till I get my "real" period. Doctor thinks my hormones are all jacked up. :growl mad: I am going for a full panel hormone test on Tuesday to see if he can see from the numbers if I have O'ed. He seems to think that within 2 weeks I should get an AF and then O though since I have never had problems before but I can tell you this, I am SUPER nervous. I mean, I have never had problems like this before. :nope:

So I called CB and gave them a piece of my mind. I mean a 2 set off the test? That is considered negative! Uhhhh! The lady is sending me a refund for a 3 pack and said that she was shocked by that as well. She said the sensitivity is 10, not 25 though in case any one is wondering!!! I told the nurse I get it, some are faulty but I think the Doctor thinks I am a nut case and seriously, this happened on Christmas I mean it doesn't get much sucker than that....:cry:

So we are starting to plan our vaca tonight. We are looking forward to it, hoping that the Specialist is OK with me traveling towards the end of my first tri/beginning of 2nd cuz if not the vacation will be off, again. LOL Hoping and praying my cycle comes back for January....Then we just need to hope we get lucky on the first try again like the last times.


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - any news on your blood tests?
> 
> Congrats MJ that is wonderful news!!!
> 
> Well the Doctor called me, get this, my HCG is to 2!!! I still have no AF though and Doctor thinks all that spotting was actually my AF. Since it was so odd we are going to do no BD till I get my "real" period. Doctor thinks my hormones are all jacked up. :growl mad: I am going for a full panel hormone test on Tuesday to see if he can see from the numbers if I have O'ed. He seems to think that within 2 weeks I should get an AF and then O though since I have never had problems before but I can tell you this, I am SUPER nervous. I mean, I have never had problems like this before. :nope:
> 
> So I called CB and gave them a piece of my mind. I mean a 2 set off the test? That is considered negative! Uhhhh! The lady is sending me a refund for a 3 pack and said that she was shocked by that as well. She said the sensitivity is 10, not 25 though in case any one is wondering!!! I told the nurse I get it, some are faulty but I think the Doctor thinks I am a nut case and seriously, this happened on Christmas I mean it doesn't get much sucker than that....:cry:
> 
> So we are starting to plan our vaca tonight. We are looking forward to it, hoping that the Specialist is OK with me traveling towards the end of my first tri/beginning of 2nd cuz if not the vacation will be off, again. LOL Hoping and praying my cycle comes back for January....Then we just need to hope we get lucky on the first try again like the last times.Click to expand...

OMG Castaway :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't imagine how frustrating it must be right now. Didn't they tell you that AF should come soon about 2 weeks ago? Are they able to give you something to start AF? or will you have to wait till you see the specialist on the 15th?
Plan your vacay! we had a trip to Jamaica planned for the end of january for a few days and I plan to still go and relax and get away.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - any news on your blood tests?
> 
> Congrats MJ that is wonderful news!!!
> 
> Well the Doctor called me, get this, my HCG is to 2!!! I still have no AF though and Doctor thinks all that spotting was actually my AF. Since it was so odd we are going to do no BD till I get my "real" period. Doctor thinks my hormones are all jacked up. :growl mad: I am going for a full panel hormone test on Tuesday to see if he can see from the numbers if I have O'ed. He seems to think that within 2 weeks I should get an AF and then O though since I have never had problems before but I can tell you this, I am SUPER nervous. I mean, I have never had problems like this before. :nope:
> 
> So I called CB and gave them a piece of my mind. I mean a 2 set off the test? That is considered negative! Uhhhh! The lady is sending me a refund for a 3 pack and said that she was shocked by that as well. She said the sensitivity is 10, not 25 though in case any one is wondering!!! I told the nurse I get it, some are faulty but I think the Doctor thinks I am a nut case and seriously, this happened on Christmas I mean it doesn't get much sucker than that....:cry:
> 
> So we are starting to plan our vaca tonight. We are looking forward to it, hoping that the Specialist is OK with me traveling towards the end of my first tri/beginning of 2nd cuz if not the vacation will be off, again. LOL Hoping and praying my cycle comes back for January....Then we just need to hope we get lucky on the first try again like the last times.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG Castaway :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't imagine how frustrating it must be right now. Didn't they tell you that AF should come soon about 2 weeks ago? Are they able to give you something to start AF? or will you have to wait till you see the specialist on the 15th?
> Plan your vacay! we had a trip to Jamaica planned for the end of january for a few days and I plan to still go and relax and get away.Click to expand...

Yup that is what is so frustrating about all this. I keep hearing give it another 2 weeks and I just feel like time is slipping by we wanted 3 children and I am not sure 1 will even happen at this point :(

I think it is just that it is not an exact scence. Not everyones body reacts the same. I fear I am going to have problems with ovulation now which I never did before. Like maybe this screwed my fertility up for ever. Uh. Clearly frustrating and anxiety provoking. On top of it you cannot plan for anything as who knows if they will even let me travel? I mean I have been through so much they may say don't chance it even though everything that has happened to me is like "winning the lottery" and should never happen again.:growlmad:


----------



## mj2013

I think it's been long enough, you're at 8 weeks now right? won't your doctor give you something to start AF at this point? Did they end up doing a quick scan again to make sure everything looked right? I know you're going to get your rainbow baby but we just need to get your cycle going.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> I think it's been long enough, you're at 8 weeks now right? won't your doctor give you something to start AF at this point? Did they end up doing a quick scan again to make sure everything looked right? I know you're going to get your rainbow baby but we just need to get your cycle going.

I am at 9 weeks!!

NO scan. He seems to think b/c my numbers went down so slow this is "my normal". 

Uh. Frustrating. I am getting the blood panel done. He wanted to wait another 2 weeks to do it. I was like no, now. I have the specialist scheduled for the 15th as well. I am hoping he will give me Clomid if I need it to to O if I am not O'ing for some reason. I think I am not going to O until after I get an AF. I think my body is trying b/c I have crazy cramps again right now.


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> I think it's been long enough, you're at 8 weeks now right? won't your doctor give you something to start AF at this point? Did they end up doing a quick scan again to make sure everything looked right? I know you're going to get your rainbow baby but we just need to get your cycle going.
> 
> I am at 9 weeks!!
> 
> NO scan. He seems to think b/c my numbers went down so slow this is "my normal".
> 
> Uh. Frustrating. I am getting the blood panel done. He wanted to wait another 2 weeks to do it. I was like no, now. I have the specialist scheduled for the 15th as well. I am hoping he will give me Clomid if I need it to to O if I am not O'ing for some reason. I think I am not going to O until after I get an AF. I think my body is trying b/c I have crazy cramps again right now.Click to expand...

I think your body just needs a jumpstart, I don't know why your dr didn't give you something to jump start it by now. My dr had told me if after 6-8 weeks no af then I was to come back to him to jumpstart it. So I don't understand.......I'm getting mad at your dr and I don't even know him!!! :growlmad:
So with this blood panel test it is to see if you O'd? and if you didn't then what? will he give your something the start AF?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> I think it's been long enough, you're at 8 weeks now right? won't your doctor give you something to start AF at this point? Did they end up doing a quick scan again to make sure everything looked right? I know you're going to get your rainbow baby but we just need to get your cycle going.
> 
> I am at 9 weeks!!
> 
> NO scan. He seems to think b/c my numbers went down so slow this is "my normal".
> 
> Uh. Frustrating. I am getting the blood panel done. He wanted to wait another 2 weeks to do it. I was like no, now. I have the specialist scheduled for the 15th as well. I am hoping he will give me Clomid if I need it to to O if I am not O'ing for some reason. I think I am not going to O until after I get an AF. I think my body is trying b/c I have crazy cramps again right now.Click to expand...
> 
> I think your body just needs a jumpstart, I don't know why your dr didn't give you something to jump start it by now. My dr had told me if after 6-8 weeks no af then I was to come back to him to jumpstart it. So I don't understand.......I'm getting mad at your dr and I don't even know him!!! :growlmad:
> So with this blood panel test it is to see if you O'd? and if you didn't then what? will he give your something the start AF?Click to expand...

Yup pretty much, if he doesn't see that I O'd then I guess he will give me something to jump start. Hoping and praying for news but again I have the Specialist coming on the 15th...I think we will get more with him. I am surprised how laid back these doctors are...they feel I am not that old so "I have time". that kills me, I started in November 2012...two pregnancies and no child in my arms.


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> I think it's been long enough, you're at 8 weeks now right? won't your doctor give you something to start AF at this point? Did they end up doing a quick scan again to make sure everything looked right? I know you're going to get your rainbow baby but we just need to get your cycle going.
> 
> I am at 9 weeks!!
> 
> NO scan. He seems to think b/c my numbers went down so slow this is "my normal".
> 
> Uh. Frustrating. I am getting the blood panel done. He wanted to wait another 2 weeks to do it. I was like no, now. I have the specialist scheduled for the 15th as well. I am hoping he will give me Clomid if I need it to to O if I am not O'ing for some reason. I think I am not going to O until after I get an AF. I think my body is trying b/c I have crazy cramps again right now.Click to expand...
> 
> I think your body just needs a jumpstart, I don't know why your dr didn't give you something to jump start it by now. My dr had told me if after 6-8 weeks no af then I was to come back to him to jumpstart it. So I don't understand.......I'm getting mad at your dr and I don't even know him!!! :growlmad:
> So with this blood panel test it is to see if you O'd? and if you didn't then what? will he give your something the start AF?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup pretty much, if he doesn't see that I O'd then I guess he will give me something to jump start. Hoping and praying for news but again I have the Specialist coming on the 15th...I think we will get more with him. I am surprised how laid back these doctors are...they feel I am not that old so "I have time". that kills me, I started in November 2012...two pregnancies and no child in my arms.Click to expand...

So Tuesday you do this panel test and get results hopefully by wednesday and if no O then meds for AF.....I hope he sticks to it and does give you something. At least your cycle would be underway to regulating itself and at your specialist appt you can plan for the new cycle. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry it's playing out like this I just hope that after this test you can get things moving again.


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies,
well I got 4 positives then after that negatives, I took a frer it was bfn I was hoping it was due to not holding my urine long enough but wasn't the case, I don't know why I am keeping so freaking many false positives too many to count at this point and these are 25miu tests, so I don't get why frer is negative.. however I got another peak opk just now , it was flashing this am now peak (I am still thinking it's too early in my cycle to be oing, as I am just now on cd 11 ) , so I am assuming with all these cramps I am really gearing up to o and my body is really trying but because of something with the dnc my body just doesn't have the ability to o anymore I am trying to let I out this cycle just to see if I will o, if not I am going to have to try to get into a new doctor and figure this out its definitely not normal for me I usually have no issues whatsoever getting pregnant its just carrying the baby that's the problem for me. I am going to see if I get a thermal shift before I jump to conclusions but with all these high and peak opks and then false positive hcg tests honestly I don't know what else to think im so lost and I haven't even had a follow up yet but I figured everything was fine since I had af.. I have searched all over for some info all I could find was that you can get a implantation surge to detect enough hcg to become positive then will go back negative for a few days then back positive.. although I doubt that's my case.. ugh!! well ill keep charting and good luck mj I am glad you finally got your baby bean!!


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> hey ladies,
> well I got 4 positives then after that negatives, I took a frer it was bfn I was hoping it was due to not holding my urine long enough but wasn't the case, I don't know why I am keeping so freaking many false positives too many to count at this point and these are 25miu tests, so I don't get why frer is negative.. however I got another peak opk just now , it was flashing this am now peak (I am still thinking it's too early in my cycle to be oing, as I am just now on cd 11 ) , so I am assuming with all these cramps I am really gearing up to o and my body is really trying but because of something with the dnc my body just doesn't have the ability to o anymore I am trying to let I out this cycle just to see if I will o, if not I am going to have to try to get into a new doctor and figure this out its definitely not normal for me I usually have no issues whatsoever getting pregnant its just carrying the baby that's the problem for me. I am going to see if I get a thermal shift before I jump to conclusions but with all these high and peak opks and then false positive hcg tests honestly I don't know what else to think im so lost and I haven't even had a follow up yet but I figured everything was fine since I had af.. I have searched all over for some info all I could find was that you can get a implantation surge to detect enough hcg to become positive then will go back negative for a few days then back positive.. although I doubt that's my case.. ugh!! well ill keep charting and good luck mj I am glad you finally got your baby bean!!

Tara - thanks Tara. I definitely say keep charting for at least a full cycle. I'm not sure how the machine you're using works because I only chart and use opk's. I still don't understand why you are getting positives on the hcg test, did you end up going to your last appt? or were you not able to find a sitter for your kids?


----------



## CastawayBride

We planned our vaca! We just pray that our Specialist will agree that we are OK to go if we do become pregnant next month.... :)

5 nights at Bay Lake Towers with a Theme Park View! We asked our friend to trade in as it is Disney Vacation Club....EEK. I am so excited! lol We are going during Flower and Garden Festival....We were married in Disney so this place holds a special place in our hearts. :wink wink:

Still no AF here and not even spotting. Can't wait to get the blood panel on Tuesday but I don't think I have ovulated at all, have had no ovulation cramping....just period cramping but it has not started...


----------



## mj2013

Yayyyy Castaway - I hope you guys have an awesome trip!

I can't wait for you to get your blood panel test too!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, MJ! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

Sorry for the negative test results, Castaway! That really sucks, and must be soooo frustrating! At least you've planned a great vacation. I hope your trip is awesome!

Tara, sorry for the BFNs! It sounds like you're losing faith in your doctor. Have you thought of maybe shopping around for a more motivated one?


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats, MJ! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:
> 
> Sorry for the negative test results, Castaway! That really sucks, and must be soooo frustrating! At least you've planned a great vacation. I hope your trip is awesome!
> 
> Tara, sorry for the BFNs! It sounds like you're losing faith in your doctor. Have you thought of maybe shopping around for a more motivated one?

Thanks Ginger :flower: now I'm waiting on some of you ladies to join me soon!!!:winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope so! Taking my first 100mg dose of Clomid tonight!


----------



## Tara158505

mj2013 said:


> Tara158505 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> well I got 4 positives then after that negatives, I took a frer it was bfn I was hoping it was due to not holding my urine long enough but wasn't the case, I don't know why I am keeping so freaking many false positives too many to count at this point and these are 25miu tests, so I don't get why frer is negative.. however I got another peak opk just now , it was flashing this am now peak (I am still thinking it's too early in my cycle to be oing, as I am just now on cd 11 ) , so I am assuming with all these cramps I am really gearing up to o and my body is really trying but because of something with the dnc my body just doesn't have the ability to o anymore I am trying to let I out this cycle just to see if I will o, if not I am going to have to try to get into a new doctor and figure this out its definitely not normal for me I usually have no issues whatsoever getting pregnant its just carrying the baby that's the problem for me. I am going to see if I get a thermal shift before I jump to conclusions but with all these high and peak opks and then false positive hcg tests honestly I don't know what else to think im so lost and I haven't even had a follow up yet but I figured everything was fine since I had af.. I have searched all over for some info all I could find was that you can get a implantation surge to detect enough hcg to become positive then will go back negative for a few days then back positive.. although I doubt that's my case.. ugh!! well ill keep charting and good luck mj I am glad you finally got your baby bean!!
> 
> Tara - thanks Tara. I definitely say keep charting for at least a full cycle. I'm not sure how the machine you're using works because I only chart and use opk's. I still don't understand why you are getting positives on the hcg test, did you end up going to your last appt? or were you not able to find a sitter for your kids?Click to expand...

the opks I use are clearblue advanced digital ovulation test it determines low fertility with a circle high fertility with a flashing smiley and then peak fertility with a smiley that stays for 2 days.. its suppose to help see your 4 most fertile days instead of your 2 most fertile days that's why it gives low high and peak results but not everyone will see a high and peak may get one or the other, I actually was under the impression that they were the most commonly used opks but I guess no lol and they are very expensive but I think I may have ovulated last night my temp when from 98.00 to 98.02 but I think it has to jump .4 right ... this is so confusing maybe my body keeps gearing up to get ready so it makes sure I o this go round because it is still pretty early for me to o my luteal phase is only 11 to 12 never been longer than that.. no I had already told them I would find a new dr because I was extremely offended by getting the one day notice and by the time I thought well maybe it was due to the needed to do something like a ultra sound it was too late to fix it , besides my kids have came to all my appoints and are so well behaved I don't know what the problem would have been neway they are always bragging on how good they are and how the stay sitting still etc.. maybe its a new policy just went into effect im not sure but they could have sent a letter or told me a long time ago not the day before. I wish I could have went though I feel like I really needed it but im going to a well known high risk doctor as soon as I make an appointment Monday I have got to see if I am having fertility problems which would be odd considering I have had 5 pregnancies total so unless the dnc messed me up I don't know what else would be wrong.. ugh the stress of it all.. as for the hcg test I have no freaking idea and talk about cruel I got positives on 4 that day then negatives the next im wondering if the body can produce small amounts on its own to help you ovulate? that's my only available theory at this point.. ive also started thinking maybe my chart needs a couple temps discarded and that may make it look better not sure I really need some help with the whole temping thing!!


----------



## Tara158505

ginger,
I lost faith in my doctor when it took more than 2 weeks to get in for my follow up that's ridiculous ive still not had a follow up but assumed with the visit of af that everything was or is back on track that doesn't explain the positive pregnancy tests though, who knows it wasn't a evap though it was bright pink however it did take a while to come up but those are 10min tests .. also I am not sure about all the peak opks either I don't know if its normal for me or not because I only used them one cycle in july and I got pregnant, but when I got pregnant back in august I got a peak on cd 9 and cd 14 and I think I acutally oed on cd14 and not 9 so im not sure..:shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> ginger,
> I lost faith in my doctor when it took more than 2 weeks to get in for my follow up that's ridiculous ive still not had a follow up but assumed with the visit of af that everything was or is back on track that doesn't explain the positive pregnancy tests though, who knows it wasn't a evap though it was bright pink however it did take a while to come up but those are 10min tests .. also I am not sure about all the peak opks either I don't know if its normal for me or not because I only used them one cycle in july and I got pregnant, but when I got pregnant back in august I got a peak on cd 9 and cd 14 and I think I acutally oed on cd14 and not 9 so im not sure..:shrug:

I don't do OPKS so bare with me, but I thought you biologically only should peak once a month? It sounds like your body is trying but just not getting there....hopefully you get back on track, I know this is rough. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

I found this Tara, seems to be what everyone is saying. https://www.justmommies.com/getting...your-cycle/can-you-ovulate-twice-in-one-cycle

I was told on another thread that high FSH can turn the HPT positive too. That may have been what happened to me, my body is trying very hard to ovulate...sounds like yours is too!


----------



## Tara158505

I am about to read it.. I hope it will shed some light on this im so confused and even mad to be honest ive never even thought a false positive was possible unless your taking medication that could cause higher levels of hcg but im not taking anything yet , that is, I got so many good strong faint positives before when they kept telling me my levels were 3 and 1 and that would be impossible because I keep getting negatives on frer but positives on wal mart first signals and on dollar tree brands so something is definitely going on, but I guess when and if I do ever finally get a positive on a frer ill know its the real deal!! and with opks it detects lh hormone and estrogen that's why you get high and peak but just like with regular opk sticks you can get a pos n not ovulate its the same concept your gearing up but not actually oing


----------



## Tara158505

thanks for the link, i knew all of that and i think im gearing up but not oing that's the only explanation except for the pregnancy test i am trying to look it up about the fsh causing positive hcg test and see if i can come up with anything


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi ladies!

I tested today and all negative (still early for positive). Just wanted to be sure previous pregnancy hormones are gone and then I will test again next week on new years day. Don't have much hope, but will do so anyway.


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies, so I think I might be back to square one. Test today is lighter..... so I think it might be a chemical. Still hoping for the best but expecting the worst. So we'll see!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hey ladies, so I think I might be back to square one. Test today is lighter..... so I think it might be a chemical. Still hoping for the best but expecting the worst. So we'll see!

Hopefully not! My doc said that the dyes can vary from stick to stick so that is not very reliable to begin with. Just breathe...(easier said then done, I know!)


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, so I think I might be back to square one. Test today is lighter..... so I think it might be a chemical. Still hoping for the best but expecting the worst. So we'll see!
> 
> Hopefully not! My doc said that the dyes can vary from stick to stick so that is not very reliable to begin with. Just breathe...(easier said then done, I know!)Click to expand...


Trying to just breathe but it is what it is, but trying to stay positive too


----------



## Tara158505

mj, id retest tomorrow and see what happens if it is a chemical you will see af soon and you will know for sure but until then as long as they aren't back to faint positives I wouldn't worry about it especially if they are coming up in the allotted time frame!!


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> mj, id retest tomorrow and see what happens if it is a chemical you will see af soon and you will know for sure but until then as long as they aren't back to faint positives I wouldn't worry about it especially if they are coming up in the allotted time frame!!

I did a digi too just now and it came up pg 1-2 weeks but after castaways experience I'm not sure they can be trusted and it might be catching my hcg on the decline.


----------



## Tara158505

mj, yeah that's what I always worry about its just catching that back end of it as its going down but maybe try a 50miu see if its positive if not can try again in a day or two that way you'd know one way or the other!! I hope its not they suck just as bad cause you get a little bit excited no matter how hard you try not to it still hurts and lets you down!!:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tara158505 said:
> 
> 
> mj, id retest tomorrow and see what happens if it is a chemical you will see af soon and you will know for sure but until then as long as they aren't back to faint positives I wouldn't worry about it especially if they are coming up in the allotted time frame!!
> 
> I did a digi too just now and it came up pg 1-2 weeks but after castaways experience I'm not sure they can be trusted and it might be catching my hcg on the decline.Click to expand...

mj apparently the weeks estimator is more sensitive, at 10 (although it picked up 2 for me which I think is VERY odd). Like Tara suggested the other CB digis are 50 miu, maybe try with one of them? I think that could give you some peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

It's so confusing, I think I'm just going to wait it out. I'm still having on and off cramps like af is coming. I even wore a pad today just in case because I swore she was coming lol, but we'll see what happens. I'll keep you ladies posted though. I just hope if she's coming she does so asap so we can move along.


----------



## Tara158505

good luck,
I have been reading all day about different charts anovulatory etc I hope that's not my case and I hope im not premenopausal that would suck but surely not at 27? I don't even know if that's possible but now im freaking out!!


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> good luck,
> I have been reading all day about different charts anovulatory etc I hope that's not my case and I hope im not premenopausal that would suck but surely not at 27? I don't even know if that's possible but now im freaking out!!

lollll Tara! you are not pre-menopausal girl! I need to drag you away from google :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> good luck,
> I have been reading all day about different charts anovulatory etc I hope that's not my case and I hope im not premenopausal that would suck but surely not at 27? I don't even know if that's possible but now im freaking out!!

It can take a cycle or two to get back on track...hopefully your next cycle you will be on your way to ovulation :thumbup:


----------



## Tara158505

lol yeah I know I can't help it I want to get as much information as I can but I worry what if they took something out they weren't suppose to during my dnc lol I think stuff like that because im out of it so how would I know but I still worry about anovulatory but really its still too early to tell at this point I should o around the 3rd im thinking thatd leave enough for my luteal phase


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies!
I'm now awaiting AF/O like you ladies:friends::friends: test line was barely visible this morning. Ah well, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Morning ladies!
> I'm now awaiting AF/O like you ladies:friends::friends: test line was barely visible this morning. Ah well, it was good while it lasted.

Hugs.....I am so sorry. Uh.


----------



## GingerPanda

Boo. :(


----------



## Tara158505

aww mj im sorry that sucks so bad, at least you know your oing and can catch that egg!! im sure youll get it this go round especially since your body will already be primed for pregnancy!! :hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

afm- I am FINALLY getting some egg white cm some I am assuming o is around the corner at least I hope so I am "suppose" to o around the 3rd anyway that would be my correct o day and leave me a 12 luteal phase.. I read your luteal phase doesn't change that its always the same if its 12 days its always 12 so if no af and not pregnant its due to not oing on correct date soo well see!! I hope so.. oh and I took a dollar tree brand opk lastnight it was negative ill test with my cb digi opk when the smiley goes off!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Well back to spotting dark brown and cramping. I think my body is trying to have an AF...fingers crossed it happens. I can't take much more of this feeling like doo doo lol


----------



## Tara158505

so I was looking on ff at charts in comparison to mine and I keep seeing this thing that says evening temps 99.0 and up im not sure what that means because I thought you have to sleep atleast 3 to 4 hours before you can take your temp ? so can I take it 2 times? I don't know if anyone knows anything about that but if you do let me know thanks


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> afm- I am FINALLY getting some egg white cm some I am assuming o is around the corner at least I hope so I am "suppose" to o around the 3rd anyway that would be my correct o day and leave me a 12 luteal phase.. I read your luteal phase doesn't change that its always the same if its 12 days its always 12 so if no af and not pregnant its due to not oing on correct date soo well see!! I hope so.. oh and I took a dollar tree brand opk lastnight it was negative ill test with my cb digi opk when the smiley goes off!!

Just so you know (in case you didn't) you can get EWCM after a miscarriage and not be fertile. It is your body trying to reset your hormone chain and yeah, it seems cruel I know!


----------



## Tara158505

I know, but my case is a little different, for one ive already had af, for two I hardly ever get ewcm the last time I remember getting it was back in july when I got my second peak opk that's how I knew it was most likely the real deal that time all the signs matched up, the first time I got peaks but no ewcm so at that point I was worried I needed help creating more cm and was ready to start a mucinex regimen to try to help produce more but I finally had quite a bit still not loads and loads but enough to let me know it was the real deal.. even now I haven't had it since the mc or even before it just creamy or wet never ewcm so im sure its just getting ready to o plus its a few days away so im sure my bodys trying to gear up and be ready, that doesn't mean it will actually o but its damn sure trying to!! ill know soon enough either way just waiting on a temp confirmation!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> I know, but my case is a little different, for one ive already had af, for two I hardly ever get ewcm the last time I remember getting it was back in july when I got my second peak opk that's how I knew it was most likely the real deal that time all the signs matched up, the first time I got peaks but no ewcm so at that point I was worried I needed help creating more cm and was ready to start a mucinex regimen to try to help produce more but I finally had quite a bit still not loads and loads but enough to let me know it was the real deal.. even now I haven't had it since the mc or even before it just creamy or wet never ewcm so im sure its just getting ready to o plus its a few days away so im sure my bodys trying to gear up and be ready, that doesn't mean it will actually o but its damn sure trying to!! ill know soon enough either way just waiting on a temp confirmation!!

Until your hormones level out you will get crazy EWCM, it is a side effect of the ups and downs. Even though you had one AF, your still not out of the clear hun, you need to let your hormones regulate and then you will ovulate again you need to have faith in that. You can not ovulate every other 2 or 3 days like you have been seeing, it is just not possible. Your body is trying and that is good...I would see a doctor for more clarification that has helped me a lot to understand what is going on...


----------



## mj2013

Tara- I've never heard of taking evening temps, has to be 1st thing in the am with at least 2 to 4 hours of sleep. I would stick to that. 

Castaway - I hope this is it for you. Keep us posted. 

Tomorrow I need to call the specialists office to see if I can get back my appt or I'll have to get the next available. Next month I'm not sure we can ttc, dh is working double shifts for a full month, so if I O during the week I'm pretty much SOL lol. So we'll see.


----------



## Tara158505

Castaway,
I know all that about the hormones ive looked up so much information I feel like a walking ttc after mc dictionary, but as far as the peak opks I got them in july multiple times and got pregnant its just how my body works and probably a lot of other women as well they just aren't aware of it because normal woman don't test as early and as much as I do. I just don't want to miss it. as far as oing every time lol I know you can only o once I know I haven't yet but either way ive not had ewcm with any of my mc's only during or right before the actual o day. I know that doesn't mean I will o but neither does a positive opk, however the signs matching up are very good indicators. im not going to think negative about it when theres not point in punishing myself like that, I either will or I won't and since ive never had any issues before and this is first af after im very hopeful however if not ill be fine with it, but in my situation and with my history I would say ewcm is a good sign o is coming.. time will tell when I get a temp rise or if I do.. but til then im counting it as a good sign :happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

So we went food shopping Friday night and bought my husbands Vitamins, they are the mens ones that are gummies....well I get up this morning and was cleaning and was about combine his old bottle (like 10 left) with the new bottle (mind you we buy them at a wholesale club so there is like 100 i the bottle!) and I realize the new bottle was already opened. I asked my hubby if he used the new ones (duh finish the ones you have lol) and he goes no, why? So I surmise someone at the store wanted to try them, opened them, and took one out! Keep it classy people. :roll eyes:

Needless to say, we are returning them. Kinda crazy.

P.S. They are the only ones I can get him to take every day....I swear men are big kids! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha: I'm mean. Mine just gets the regular pills. So creepy when you find those bottles already opened! Who knows what someone could've done to them.


On the OPK discussion, I have always gotten positives multiple times in the same cycle. They're always positive on CD10, then go negative, them get positive again around CD15. It's always been like that, even before I got pregnant. But I never O. I've only O'd once to my knowledge, and that was the time I got pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> :haha: I'm mean. Mine just gets the regular pills. So creepy when you find those bottles already opened! Who knows what someone could've done to them.
> 
> 
> On the OPK discussion, I have always gotten positives multiple times in the same cycle. They're always positive on CD10, then go negative, them get positive again around CD15. It's always been like that, even before I got pregnant. But I never O. I've only O'd once to my knowledge, and that was the time I got pregnant. :shrug:

That is what I said to hubby, we just can't chance that they were tampered with BUT I bet you it was someone thinking I wonder how these taste??? LOL

I tried to get him to take the regular kind, you swallow, and he missed them all the time. These gummies he takes every day! lol The things we do for strong swimmers!:winkwink:


----------



## CastawayBride

Does anyone here have experience with Vitex?


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - do you have pcos? I've heard that about pcos ladies. That they have several surges. I usually just O late and will have a positive opk for 3 days minimum. I usually only get pg if I O earlier. 

Castaway - I give dh the gummy vitamins too lol, men are big babies sometimes lol. 

So today I had a low moment. I went to a fast food place and bought the biggest combo and sat in the parking lot and ate the entire thing. .... Every crumb. I was just feeling bummy about the cp. Then I got home and ate marshmallows till I felt sick. DH was like wtf? ??? So not like me, I can't tell when last I have eaten fast food. I'll just work out off in the week but I just felt blah


----------



## Tara158505

what vitamins are your husbands taking? my husband takes his vitamins religiously but its not really for sperm mobility or anything well not that I know of.. I have also though about pcos but I took a questionnaire and all the symptoms it suggested I only had like 5 and I don't think those had anything to do with pcos I don't hurt and haven't even been told anything about that, I have one time been told I may have fibroids but that's all that was every said who knows.. but I do know I get multiple surges like you said mj, but I don't necessarily think its due to any problem I think like I mentioned before many women can or do have them and just aren't aware of it because they don't test early or they don't test after the first peak or positive, or they don't test at all, if they do test normally they go by the length of their cycle and whatever the box tells them lol im weird and take them every day after af and if I get high fertility ill retest later.. but I honestly don't think ive oed yet and only can hope I will....

mj,
don't stress the fast food some times we just have to binge when upset and its our way of trying to cope with comfort foods lol it will get better for you I promise!!:hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

so I was reading online about pcos and about how people with low progesterone (like me I think) and/or estrogen dominate that they get symptoms of pcos even though they don't have pcos so I am thinking that may be my case and I read where woman used natural progesterone cream from naturopath and these women are swearing by it.. I thought you had to get a prescription though does anyone know anything about that? I was on progesterone injections once a week with my youngest because my water broke early with my oldest but when I changed drs he told me that wouldn't help premature water rupture only premature labor so I stopped and im kinda glad cause those injections caused me to get huge.. but I was thinking progesterone was the same things as prednisone and like hydrocortisone cream but now I don't think that's right lol I know I have a short luteal phase and I told that to my obgyn she said shed put me on progesterone if I get pregnant again but im thinking I may need it just to even o to get pregnant and I reallythink its due to those injections because before that I was fine.. ugh the stresss lol


----------



## CastawayBride

I purchased the Vitex, comes on Tues. Will let you ladies know how I do, wish I started it sooner honestly!!


----------



## mj2013

Tara- progesterone will mess up you Oing because the body produces it after ovulation. So those that use it like me, I have the suppositories, you use it after you confirm ovulation. It's supposed to help build your lining and prepare it for proper egg implantation as far as I know. Some ppl with low progesterone will also have low temps after Oing. It's higher than there pre O temps but still kinda low, I've seen that in my charts but progesterone helps sustain the pg. Some take it after bfp, I use it after O and then when I get bfn around 12/13dpo I stop so AF can start because it can delay AF if you don't stop.

Castaway- let me know how the vitex goes

Tara- hubby takes coq10 and regular vitamins


----------



## Tella

Morning girls, hope you all had a great Christmas and got spoilt lots. Sorry about all the false hope, seems like that is always apart of ttc.

Ive used vitex, it's good to regulate your hormones and progesterone after the pill. It screwed my lp around but that's becausei didn't have a lp problem at all. 

B6 helps to raise progesterone naturally so worth looking into tara.

Mj lots of hugs girl, ive also kinda been eating and drinking emotionally. Lots of coffee and sweets :dohh:

I tested on 12dpo and got a bfn, later after the test dried I thought I saw a line but it was obviously a evap as I tested this morning again and got another bfn. I am however gonna stay on progesterone till Friday so that my AF only starts on the weekend otherwise I'm gonna have to skip a while cycle with the fs as his office only opens on the 6th. 

So onwards to cycle 2 with Femara, intralipids and TI.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Morning girls, hope you all had a great Christmas and got spoilt lots. Sorry about all the false hope, seems like that is always apart of ttc.
> 
> Ive used vitex, it's good to regulate your hormones and progesterone after the pill. It screwed my lp around but that's becausei didn't have a lp problem at all.
> 
> B6 helps to raise progesterone naturally so worth looking into tara.
> 
> Mj lots of hugs girl, ive also kinda been eating and drinking emotionally. Lots of coffee and sweets :dohh:
> 
> I tested on 12dpo and got a bfn, later after the test dried I thought I saw a line but it was obviously a evap as I tested this morning again and got another bfn. I am however gonna stay on progesterone till Friday so that my AF only starts on the weekend otherwise I'm gonna have to skip a while cycle with the fs as his office only opens on the 6th.
> 
> So onwards to cycle 2 with Femara, intralipids and TI.

Boo on the negative!! I was wondering, do you think I should take the Vitex till I get my period? Then stop? I have no issues usually I just want to jump start my normal cycle and thought this was a natural way to help my hormones out. I don't want to take it if it will mess me up... :nope: My luteal phase was always 12 days.

I have never had a false positive, in my life. It was brutal. This is totally horrible. What a predicament we are all in.


----------



## mj2013

Hey Tella - glad to hear from you, sorry it's not better news on your end. Next cycle hopefully you'll have your bfp and I'll have a bfp that sticks! ;)

Castaway - I had a friend who took it, she said it delayed her O the first cycle on it but after that her cycle went back to normal. She thinks it's good stuff.


----------



## CastawayBride

Well again not on the same page as my husband so I put a call in for birth control and moving on...I just can't stand the ups and downs with all we went through. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Tella

Cast, ive taken it twice and both times after taking it my cycle improved so I would say give ita go. I hope you and dh can find each other and start ttc again soon. Maybe a break will do you good and even more your body :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Cast, ive taken it twice and both times after taking it my cycle improved so I would say give ita go. I hope you and dh can find each other and start ttc again soon. Maybe a break will do you good and even more your body :hugs:

To be honest I think I'm done. Losing my son put me over the edge and I have been trying to keep my career going while enduring this all. I told him I am either doing this or not...I passed up a huge promotion (over 100K) as I felt I needed to concentrate on TTC...now I am cooked lol feeling down I let the opportunity slip by and want to get my life back on track...hoping he can adjust but if not then he may have to decide whether we can move forward together....


----------



## mj2013

Awwww Castaway :hugs::hugs: maybe a break is what you need. You have to decide what's best for you. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Awwww Castaway :hugs::hugs: maybe a break is what you need. You have to decide what's best for you. :hugs:

I guess...I just don't want to be older and have children...I am already I. The end of the spectrum for when I wanted to have children. I asked my husband to take the weekend and go away with his friends but now he insists on not leaving my side. It is so aggravating I just want the house to myself! Men...this is why I am so independent lol


----------



## LeahLou

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA! I was trying to keep up with the lovely people on my journal and Christmas :)

I know what you mean castaway! I'm really young but I pray I don't have problems for years. That'd be devastating. I used to be more independent with my ex but I married a firefighter that works 24-72 hour shifts, so that's plenty of time away for me! 

I'm getting faint lines again. AF is due in 4-6 days, so I'll keep testing :haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Lost baby boy on 12/12/13 his heart stopped, I had D&E on 12/18/13. It has devasted me and DH we have started trying again a little scared but letting God and my body do what's natural. I am excited and impatiently waiting for our next bean to stick.


----------



## LeahLou

So so sorry :hugs: you're in good company! It may take extra time for your body to gear up for AF after all you've been through. Patience is definitely key in beginning the process over again.


----------



## mj2013

Leah- happy you checked in.

Bright Eyes - we all know the feeling. It will take time. AF showed up 6 weeks later for me

Castaway- when I want to get away I plan a trip. Maybe you could just go somewhere for a weekend alone. So you can clear your head and think things through. 

As for me, took another test this morning, still faint positive, I just need AF to show up so I can move on from this CP


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry mj :hugs:
It only took a week for my tests to go negative after the cp in November.


----------



## GingerPanda

Castaway, it definitely sounds like you need to take some time for yourself and do some soul-searching. We'll support you no matter what. I hope you and your hubs can get on the same page.

Brighteyez, so sorry for your loss. It took about six weeks for AF to come back for me after D&C too. I wish you speedy healing and good luck!

MJ, sorry you're still getting lines. Hopefully AF will show up soon.



AFM, the 100mg of Clomid is making me break out big time. :dohh: I have three doses left. My progesterone blood draw is on January 14th, so hopefully it shows good post-O numbers!


----------



## Tara158505

well ladies,
I got a big temp drop today from 98.16 down to 96.81 so hopefully that's a good sign that something's about to happen I guess we will see if it shoots back up tomorrow or stays down I can only hope I suppose I haven't taken an opk yet but yesterday it was negative so hopefully all signs will match up and lead to the big o!!

I will try some b6 and give dh some coq10 for next cycle!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tara158505

brighteyez,
i am sorry for your loss, I found out at 13 weeks and 3 days that my baby's heart had stopped beating and i didn't pass the baby till 17 weeks which was November 3rd and i ended up having to go for an emergency dnc ne way cause i lost so much blood.. like ginger said, it also took me a little over 6 weeks to get af back.. you can try to take a pregnancy test every week or so just to make sure your levels are dropping or have blood work done every week till its at 0. just have faith and hold your head up high i know its hard but everything happens for a reason even if its not what we want or understand..:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA! I was trying to keep up with the lovely people on my journal and Christmas :)
> 
> I know what you mean castaway! I'm really young but I pray I don't have problems for years. That'd be devastating. I used to be more independent with my ex but I married a firefighter that works 24-72 hour shifts, so that's plenty of time away for me!
> 
> I'm getting faint lines again. AF is due in 4-6 days, so I'll keep testing :haha:

It drives me nuts Leah! lol I tell him go out with your friends, he is like nah....I am good. Uh! I guess its better than the guy who never wants to be home but I am so independent that sometimes I wonder what it would be like to have my own apt on the sly?! :haha: I used to travel at least once a month for business....I think I miss that. It gave me the freedom to be "single" once a month and mingle while out after work. The travel just got to be too much and I took a promotion to get out of the field...

Well he says whatever I want he will go with. We are booking Disney for April and now a cruise for either Sept/October! Lets see though, I swear he agrees to this then a weeks later starts to make me feel guilty.:dohh:


----------



## LeahLou

It is better! I start missing DH after 3 days. Maybe you should come up with a "girls weekend" every now and then and just go away by yourself :haha:
Man, that sounds like a blast. I can't wait till we're more established and have the ability to go on vacations! Jealous!


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> It is better! I start missing DH after 3 days. Maybe you should come up with a "girls weekend" every now and then and just go away by yourself :haha:
> Man, that sounds like a blast. I can't wait till we're more established and have the ability to go on vacations! Jealous!

I got him addicted to cruising....lol I love Disney and buying into Disney Vacations this year, we can't wait! Then we can vacation every year with out having to pay for lodging...We were married in Disney so we can't wait to get back and are going for the garden and flower festival. Now that I *think* he is on the same page I am going to start work hard at work and start my hours for my Clinical licensure. Its about a 2 year commitment but then I have the highest credentials for my field which is necessary in this job market. I put it off to have a baby and really want to get it over with!

I only need him to go out once in a while...he just never wants to. Love him to pieces but he is a home body and definitely doesn't like to do anything with out me. He is on a softball team in the summer, that helps!!!


----------



## KiraLeigh

Well ladies, I had my ERPC (D&C) this morning so I officially back in the TTC group...well, not right now of course, I have to wait until the bleeding stops. 

I feel good though, as though I have closed the book and can start the new year a fresh.


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:


----------



## mj2013

KiraLeigh said:


> Well ladies, I had my ERPC (D&C) this morning so I officially back in the TTC group...well, not right now of course, I have to wait until the bleeding stops.
> 
> I feel good though, as though I have closed the book and can start the new year a fresh.

:hugs: Kira, try to leave it all behind in 2013 and hopefully AF comes sooner than later for you and you get your rainbow in 2014 :flower:


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so sorry Kira. You sound positive and that's the best way to be. Let yourself grieve when you need to though. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Happy New Year Ladies :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Happy New year ladies!!! 

Still waiting on AF - 19DPO, but I think all the hcg may be gone now. I even had a crazy dream that my betas were down to 0 lol.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Happy new year ladies :)

I have a question........ Today I remembered that I used vitamin B complex before and during my first 2 weeks of pregnancy with DD. She wasn't planned and I used the vitamins for energy. Now my question. Do you think that it could be the reason for me keeping her then as it helped with progestorone levels? I bleeded at 16 weeks so I wonder now. I did'nt use it with the last two pregnancies and wonder if it would make a difference if I start taking it again. What do you think? Any advice?

What else can I take to make my chances better?


----------



## mj2013

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Happy new year ladies :)
> 
> I have a question........ Today I remembered that I used vitamin B complex before and during my first 2 weeks of pregnancy with DD. She wasn't planned and I used the vitamins for energy. Now my question. Do you think that it could be the reason for me keeping her then as it helped with progestorone levels? I bleeded at 16 weeks so I wonder now. I did'nt use it with the last two pregnancies and wonder if it would make a difference if I start taking it again. What do you think? Any advice?
> 
> What else can I take to make my chances better?

Hi Angel - B6 is supposed to be very good, I take it. Along with COQ10 which I have DH take as well. After O I used progesterone suppositories that my Dr prescribed to me because I tend to have low progesterone. 
Some ppl take Vitex, royal jelly and not sure what else, but I'm sure they all help in some way.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

mj2013 said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Happy new year ladies :)
> 
> I have a question........ Today I remembered that I used vitamin B complex before and during my first 2 weeks of pregnancy with DD. She wasn't planned and I used the vitamins for energy. Now my question. Do you think that it could be the reason for me keeping her then as it helped with progestorone levels? I bleeded at 16 weeks so I wonder now. I did'nt use it with the last two pregnancies and wonder if it would make a difference if I start taking it again. What do you think? Any advice?
> 
> What else can I take to make my chances better?
> 
> Hi Angel - B6 is supposed to be very good, I take it. Along with COQ10 which I have DH take as well. After O I used progesterone suppositories that my Dr prescribed to me because I tend to have low progesterone.
> Some ppl take Vitex, royal jelly and not sure what else, but I'm sure they all help in some way.Click to expand...

How much B6 can I take at a time? I don't know if my progestorone levels are low, but don't want to test either yet. I just checked the medical bills for the d&c and lab results for genetic and chromosome testing on the baby, and it's all quite expensive. 

Also, anyone done the testing on baby as well? What can I expect with my follow up appointment then? What will the doctor tell me?


----------



## RaeChay

Hi all. I'm not sure if I've posted here yet, but I know I've been following this thread here and there. 

I lost my baby on December 13, at 24 weeks. He had a severe birth defect. We had been TTC for 6 months before my bfp. I have no children, and that was my first pregnancy. I went through labor on the 15th, and he was born asleep. I had a d&c for retained placenta after labor. 

I have had bleeding since then, but it's pretty minimal now. I still have to wear pads though, and there seems to be more blood when I am on the toilet. 

Unlucky lady that I am, I had diarrhea the week following the loss, and spent Christmas Eve from 11:30 pm to 2:30 am in the emergency room, to discover that I contracted c diff- I got it from the hospital where I delivered, after having received just one bag of IV zosyn (a broad spectrum antibiotic used often in abdominal surgery). So now I am on 10 days of flagyl, praying that one round of meds will cure the infection (while knowing that c diff has a high rate of relapse and the need for additional courses of antibiotic therapy...sometimes for months). 

So, needless to say, I am devastated on many levels. I feel like my grieving is impeded by my own health issues. And I am terrified at the prospect of both TTC again and the fear of either not being able to get pregnant again, or getting prego and having another defect...versus the fear that I won't be able to start TTC again due to health and antibiotics. The nightmare seems unending. 

I'm wondering...did any of you feel like you'd just never be happy again? I have good days and bad days. But I mourn the loss of my "innocent times."

How long did it take for the ones with late losses to stop bleeding? To get AF back?

How long did it take to stop your breasts from leaking? My swelling is back down to normal, but I notice that milk still drips out from time to time. 

Before the c diff diagnosis, my doctor said we could TTC again after one AF. While I have SO MUCH fear, all I want is to have a family. I really want to try again. I am really so afraid though.

Thanks for any support.


----------



## mj2013

Angel - I tend to stick to the directions on the bottle for the B6, the only thing I ever really take more of is folic acid.... I figure it can't hurt. I did have testing done on my 11 week baby and everything came back clear, no chromosomal defects which I think made it worst for me and then you start questioning everything you did that might have caused the loss since there was nothing found genetically. At my follow up appt my dr really didn't tell me anything, he just confirmed I stopped bleeding and was having no pains and told me if AF did not show up after 8 weeks to come and see him.....honestly it was a waste of time for me looking back at it, but at the time I thought it was so important to go, so do what feels best for you.

RaeChay - :hugs::hugs::hugs: There is another lady on our board Castaway who recently decided to take a break from TTC but she had lost her full term son and you can probably read through the thread where she shares her story and it is hard to get over it. Hopefully she will check in soon and can give you her bits of advice. Even though I was not that far along, I still feel down every now and again. Some days are better than others and sometimes the thoughts of your loss hit you out of nowhere and sadness sets in. I think it's something we learn to live with, at least for me, because it hasn't gone away for me and I can't act like it never happened. 
We had that loss in August and I got pg again around xmas and that has now ended in a chemical pg, I am awaiting AF to start. However, this last loss brought up a ton of emotions from August and lets just say I've been through it all over again this past week but I think it also brought up emotions that I have suppressed from August so it's been overwhelming off and on. 
As far as AF, it took mine 6 weeks to start back. I stopped bleeding a few days after my D&C, within a week. 
Hang in there! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

raechay,
I am so sorry for your loss, it still hurts no matter how much time passes and you never get over it but you learn to handle it if that makes since, I do think that the further along you are the harder it is to bear, although no matter how ar along its still hard period, I have had a chemical and a 13w loss that I passed at 17w and to have to carry the baby around in me knowing he was gone was so hard this one hit me so much harder than the one in july but also I am use to death at this point I've lost everyone it seems like and most at a young age, my grandparents both at the same time in a car accident, my dad suicide, my mom, my babies (not counting friends and step dads) I just feel like its the norm around me but this one especially hit me so hard I thought it was meant to be for so many reason he was due on my moms birthday and like mj, they did test and my baby had nothing wrong, although they couldn't test for certain things, but still that kills me too I feel like its my fault some how even though I know I shouldn't feel that way, but sometimes its hard not to. I don't know if this even helps but what I am trying to get at is it sucks and we all have our ups and downs and are scared some times but you just have to look inside yourself and find whats best for you!! as for af mine also came after 6 weeks almost 7 weeks again im so sorry for your loss!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies,
do you think my chart is starting to look a little better now? I hope o is just around the corner I've been getting high opks andlots of ewcm so I hope im on the right track now!!
 



Attached Files:







chart 6.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tara158505

oops actually this is the most recent one sorry:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







chart 8.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mj2013

Tara - that's a huge dip but if you are Oing or have O'd then your temps should go higher than your previous temps, so keep charting and hopefully by the end of the week it will jump up to indicate you O'd.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

My husband just spoke to the doctor's office and we still have to wait for the results. They confirmed that I will be able to find out the gender as well. I am not emotionally ready to speak to the doctor myself and asked DH to phone instead. 

Did anyone else feel invaded after a d&c? I feel like an open book at the moment with all my secrets written on the cover for everyone to see if that makes sense?


----------



## GingerPanda

That all sounds so heartbreaking. :hugs:

I miss my "innocent days", too. I think about the loss every day. I think, "I can't believe that happened. To me. To my child." We all grow up thinking that one day we'll get married, then we'll get pregnant, then we'll have babies. We never stop to think that pregnancy doesn't equal a baby.

Mine was not a late term loss, but I think that the amount of time my body is taking to recover from a D&C on July 8th has really impacted my ability to move on. I'm on my fourth round of Clomid and at almost 6 months since the D&C, and so far none of it has worked. It's like my body has given up. My temps are really low.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I miss my innocent days as well. I think it's hard for me since my body is struggling to heal after everything and on top of that I gained an enormous amount of weight.

I am actually hoping for af to come soon so that I can move on.


----------



## brighteyez73

:hugs:Thank you ladies, your kind words of encouragement has offered some comfort and hope. I really like this thread reading your post are helping me cope and allowing me to see that I am not alone.:hugs: I am so scared to try again but DH says everything will be fine. I am still very sad about this loss and want to try but I am terrified :cry:. But I know it is all in God's hands.


----------



## mj2013

brighteyez73 said:


> :hugs:Thank you ladies, your kind words of encouragement has offered some comfort and hope. I really like this thread reading your post are helping me cope and allowing me to see that I am not alone.:hugs: I am so scared to try again but DH says everything will be fine. I am still very sad about this loss and want to try but I am terrified :cry:. But I know it is all in God's hands.

Brighteyes - It is in God's hands. When the time is right it will happen again......hopefully that will be very soon for all of us :winkwink::flower:


----------



## Tara158505

Well ladies i justiordered a box of osom combo pregnancy test im excitesd to try them out i should have oed by the time they get here too im still egtting flashies which means high fertility im just waiting on peak n a temp spike to confirm!! Hope we all get our our jelly belly bean this cycle!!


----------



## Tara158505

hey ladies, 
I was looking at my cycle back in july its the first time I ever cared to keep up with it and I had the mc june 7th then I had af 30 days later on july 7th well I got a peak opk (very positive opk) on the 19th (cd14) and then another on the 24th (cd18) I thought you were suppose to count the second positive opk if you do get one but ff counts the first? I just don't know why I mean if it counts the first that would make my luteal phase 15!! if it goes by the 24th (cd18) my luteal phase is only 10 big difference!! I got a bfp on august 4th (dpo15 or dpo 10) ugh im so confused!! sheesh!!:shrug::shrug:


----------



## mj2013

AF finally showed this morning!! never been so happy to see her!!! So I'm officially CD1 today. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## RaeChay

Grats on AF :) 

Doing ok- wiped after peeing yesterday evening, and it was the first time since weeks ago that there was no visible blood in cm. it's not AF, but moving in the right direction anyway (hopefully).


----------



## Tara158505

well ladies, im on cd19 still no ovulation detected on ff im wondering if there ever will be this month since im a 30 day cycle however I was a 45 day cycle last month so I don't know if I will stay the same or go back to my normal 30 day cycle!! I ran out of digital opks so I have been using regular ones and I am barely even getting a line at all so maybe I missed it im not sure, I had flashy faces for 4 days til I ran out then I couldn't test til that night and it was only as dark as the cl in one area the rest was lighter not by much at all though but these are dollar store opks and they keep changing the tests this one has a green plastic piece in the urine well.. either way I haven't had a temp spike that was continuous but I didn't get the 2nd's temp good because I got woke up and hand to run to the door so it may not be accurate but still the others should be so I am guessing this will be anovulatory cycle, I swear it seems like whatever I am randomly and oddly worried about it ends up happening, like I was worried about my u/s being bad that day and it was and the one before that I was worried about a tubal (well wasn't tubal but chemical I believe) and not just with this so many other things I could give you examples about ughh it's so frustrating to me!!:dohh::dohh: plus I check my cp and cm and cp is high medium but feels more closed and I feel more damp now not watery or eggwhite like I have been which to me are all signs I already o'ed ive had lots of cramps etc too but temps don't add up!! ahh this stresses me out not knowing.. maybe I will have another long cycle but idk how all that is going to work.. I just needed to vent .. I got my box of osoms today and they are pretty awesome lol no pun intended!! I want to figure out the serum thing though!! ne way good look everyone!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

hmm what do you ladies think of this test? I am not sure, I bought them thinking evaps weren't really an issue but now I am reading they are fairly common and with black dye im thinking yeah they could be even more likely!! ugh idk what to think now!!:shrug: not sure if you can even see it in a picture but its very much there in person ill try to take a better one later
 



Attached Files:







osom.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









osom 1.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mj2013

Hey Tara - not sure if I see anything in the pics....maybe just keep watching it. 

afm CD3 and terrible cramps this AF but I guess that was expected after the CP. It's been so quiet on the board, especially with no castaway.


----------



## Tara158505

yeah you can't see it in the picture I can on the ones on my phone but im sure it was a evap though I just wanted to see what someone else thought because I haven't even oed yet I think I will tonight or tomorrow as my opk is almost positive if not im considering myself out this month and will just try again next month dh is bad sick so its making it hard to do anything right now anyway so may just call it quits for now and whatever happens happens, I just have no temp spike and im cd20 on a 30 day cycle so somethings definitely not right..

I have been posting but no one usually replies so I just talk to myself idc lol I don't feel like going to another thread and having to re explain my whole story all over again.

also my af was pretty normal after my cp and not even bad with my 17week one so idk but I have a high pain tolerance lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Tara,

I had my d&c on the 4th of December and had two attemps to O, but my body is not back to normal yet. Not to be negative, but maybe beter to rather wait for af? I don't know about you, but for me it's very dissapointing to hope for something and then it not happening.

*hugs*


----------



## Tara158505

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi Tara,
> 
> I had my d&c on the 4th of December and had two attemps to O, but my body is not back to normal yet. Not to be negative, but maybe beter to rather wait for af? I don't know about you, but for me it's very dissapointing to hope for something and then it not happening.
> 
> *hugs*

I started trying a few days after I stopped bleeding from my dnc but I didn't ovulate I don't think I did at least and where my hormones were so messed up I kept getting peak opks with my clearblue advanced digital ovulation test and if not peak I got flashy faces which means high fertility and each time around those positives I would get positive pregnancy test even though my blood work said I was at a 3 and then a 1 I had my first af December 17th and I got a positive opk the day after af then I got another one on cd 7 and cd 11 those are just the peak days im counting I got highs too but I ran out of those digitals when I was getting so many highs so I started using regular 2 line opks and just now got a positive and I cramped so bad yesterday so I think I am oing today because lastnight it was almost positive then today its darker then the control line and im cd21 on a 30 day cycle but maybe the nc messed my cycle up as I had a 44 day cycle after my dnc so time will tell I suppose just don't give up hope I know its hard ive wanted to so many times but the harder it is to get the more it makes me want it I guess if that makes sense!! everything will work itself out but yes af should help level out most of your hormones but sometimes it takes 2 afs to get everything back to normal I hope that's not your case or mine but ill know soon enough if I don't get a temp spike I had a dip so im hoping!! I hope this helps you a little!!:hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

so I got my positive opk today cd21 and its super dark, darker than the control line, I was cramping so bad yesterday, can you get o pains the day before o? well if I do actually o today which I am hopeful this is it, if not im out for this month, but if I do I am looking at a 8 day luteal phase, that's if I o exactly today if not it will make it shorter so lets hope this happens today!!


----------



## mj2013

Woo hoo! that's awesome Tara. I think you will have a longer cycle so may not necessarily be an 8 day lp. I have bloating and cramping usually starting the day before or the day of, and then my temp usually spikes 2 days after my last positive opk because I surge for about 3 days before Oing (frustrating I know but what to do!)

ROFL @ you saying you're talking to yourself but udc.......that was hilarious but I think we all read what you write :)


----------



## Tara158505

lol that's how I feel sometimes, but I know people get tired of hearing me talk and asking so many questions, but if you don't ask you may never know. im just not a big people person so I don't know how to talk that well with other people I guess plus im kind of boring lol at least til something happens in this cycle!! I keep getting faints on those osoms well on the 3 I've taken so I am thinking they are bad for evaps or its picking up my regular small amount? I don't know how I could be pregnant if I haven't been able to confirm o with a temp spike yet ugh however I am very hopeful that this is the real deal this time since it is so late in my cycle and yeah I am thinking it is suppose to be a longer cycle maybe I guess ill find out if af shows up so ill have more to go by next cycle but my temps are doing good now idk what was the issue for a while but I wasn't taking them at the exact same time everyday because I do get up throughout the night and I was just taking it after my longest sleep I took it 2 times this am once at 430 and once at 930ish first was 97.64 and then my next one was 97.78 so I just went by the first one but either way lower than yesterdays but the past few days they've been in 97's anyway I just hope I get a spike soon!! I don't feel crampy today so far but bad bad yesterday!! so lets hope!!:happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Tara,

You are not talking to yourself!! LOL I am reading and learning. I took my opk Sunday and it was positive but been BD since the 28th. I hope it's correct. I just has lost 12/12/13. My husband didn't want to wait for AF so we have started. I am so excited. Just started doing temps Sunday.


----------



## Tara158505

brighteyez, that was a very recent loss like mine I am so sorry it sucks I know.. were you taking opks prior to your positive that were negative? if so you may be oing, unfortunately I got so many peak and positive and high opks and never actually oed that I know of but I didn't start temping until December 3rd, I gear up so many times but don't actually o, fortunately enough not everyone has to go through what I have went through and am going through I hope I get leveled back out or that I am already!! I hope we are both really oing and not just gearing up and get our bfp's this cycle!!:happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Yes I started OPK'ing on the 28th of December. They were negative so when I saw the positive I got excited. I took another one today and it also said positive too! I am supposed to be due for AF on the 18th. I am hoping to O soon. Crossing my fingers that we (you and I) get BFP's this month [-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## Tara158505

my af is due on the 15th so we aren't far behind each other!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Wow that's cool! Well I hope we don't see AF due to BFP


----------



## Tara158505

you and me both!! I took another opk and it came up super fast and a lot darker than the control line so I hope it happens soon!! I believe your temp is suppose to spike the day after ovulation right mj?


----------



## brighteyez73

Great, hope we both O soon. And I am not sure I thought is drops when you Ovulate. I not sure hopefully some sees our post and informs us.


----------



## brighteyez73

https://www.babycenter.com/0_detecting-ovulation_484.bc#articlesection3

A rise in body temperature. Following ovulation, your temperature can increase by 0.4 to 1.0 degrees. You won't feel the shift, but you can detect it by using a basal body temperature (BBT) thermometer. This temperature spike indicates that you've ovulated, because releasing an egg stimulates the production of the hormone progesterone, which raises body temperature.

You're most fertile in the two or three days before your temperature hits its high point. A few experts think you may have an additional 12- to 24-hour window of fertility after you first notice the temperature creep up, but most say that at that point, it's too late to make a baby.

"It can take one to two days after ovulation for progesterone to build up enough to raise your body temperature. But since the egg can only survive for about 24 hours, at that point, it's too late for fertilization," says Tracy Telles, an ob-gyn at the Permanente Medical Group in Walnut Creek, California. That's why experts recommend that you chart your temperature by taking it each morning for a few months to detect a pattern and pinpoint your likely ovulatory date. Then you can plan to have sex during the two to three days preceding the day your temperature.


----------



## mj2013

Tara - yes it spikes the day after O.

Good luck to you both!!! I have another 11-13 days before I O, but hopefully you will both have bfp's by then and I will follow 2 weeks later with my bfp ;)


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you MJ! I pray we all get BFP.


----------



## LeahLou

Updating! AF is 1-3 days late now. No bfp so guessing my body's still off. Ugh..


----------



## mj2013

Sorry LeahLou, hopefully she comes soon if you are really out this month. What dpo are you? it could be a late implanter? do you think?


----------



## Tara158505

I know they say if you see a temp dip you should bd just incase because it could mean o is on her way!! I took a 3rd opk a minute ago its sooo dark and I had some cramping earlier so I hope this is it!! woohooo:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tara158505

mj,
I hope this is it seems promising for now I guess we will see tomorrow or the next day if it was.. I hope we all get bfps this go round!!

Leah,
maybe your o date was off? do you temp to confirm? sorry it sucks I know :(


----------



## Tara158505

well my temp went up 97.64 to 98.08 so I hope that's a good sign my test are sooo positive its crazy.. I think I like these better than the clear blue advanced because you can at least see your progress with these as the test line gets darker each day then lighter and with the others its just straight low high or peak.. so I will be ordering some wondfos for next cycle if needed but timing has been great but then again with bd'd everyday but 1 I think lol so we will see what happens.. I got my flu shot yesterday and my arm is hurting bad I think the guy pushed it in too far and it got down to -2 here last night so it makes my body ache!! hope everyones doing good!!


----------



## Tara158505

this came up within the 3 minute window and also another test as well but fainter so I am not sure what to think at this point :/:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







osom 4.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RaeChay

Did anyone have a crazy ton of cm in the weeks following their loss? It's very egg white in consistency, and kind of a blood-streaked tan in color. Does that seem normal(ish)? Ha, sorry if TMI.


----------



## RaeChay

Tara- idk your story, is that a new test or do you still have leftover hcg in your system?


----------



## Tara158505

i lost mine November 3rd but i had af dec 17th and on November 21st my level was at 3 then few days later one so its not left overs if it is positive and no i didn't notice anything out of the normal like that just normal discharge if anything but i don't even get much ewcm either usually just watery like so im not sure about that.


----------



## RaeChay

Ooh, exciting! If I were you i would hold off and test again in two days to see if it's darker. Or you could call your doc and ask for bloods to be taken?


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi guys I know I haven't been around, this has been so hard on me :cry:

I just wanted to pop back in and say that acupuncture is totally worth it if you can do it! I have been going twice a week and now on herbs, second day of them. I started with lots of cramping and now bleeding! Hoping it will be full force tomorrow. She said I would have my period within two weeks of starting with her, I am hoping she is right. :thumb up:

Here is an interesting tid bit as well, she told me do not have a cold head, do not go out with wet hair either. She says this can actually stop your period from coming. I never knew that, I usually don't go out with wet hair but I found that interesting. Oh and the herbs gave me FABULOUS sleep last night! Hoping for a repeat of that tonight!


----------



## Tara158505

RaeChay said:


> Ooh, exciting! If I were you i would hold off and test again in two days to see if it's darker. Or you could call your doc and ask for bloods to be taken?

im in between doctors right now and honestly im not that worried about it at this point, it either is or it isn't but i just find it odd that it was so very positive i test once a day but those are suppose to be super sensitive and that was in no way an evap but either way i am either oing or implanting can't be both cause i am getting super positive opks plus temp spike but you have to get 3 days of high temps to confirm o but the first spike has me hopeful!:happydance:


----------



## mj2013

Hey Castaway - missed you!! hang in there girl:hugs:

Tara - You've been getting faints on those tests for a while now, I'm not so sure if I would trust them, better to try a more reliable test in a day or 2. Are your temps still up from yesterday?

RaeChay - I didn't after any huge amount cm after my D&C that I can remember....how long has it been for you? maybe your body is gearing up to O?


----------



## RaeChay

Hi castaway- idk your story, but I had a loss at 24 weeks, nearly third tri. My heart goes out to you. 

I know my insurance covers acupuncture, but I've never tried it. A part of me has always sort of "been saving it" for fertility stuff, if needed. Sounds like you're doing it to induce AF? I may need to keep that in mind, we will see. 

MJ and Tara- thanks for your input. It is weird cm, been going on for a week or so. it would be in the right time period to be gearing for O, but I think it is just more to do with the healing process in my uterus. I guess my fear would be that it meant some kind of infection...but I've been paranoid about infection and I have no symptoms like pain or bad smell or anything, and my doctors have been reassuring on that point. 

Bodies are just weird I guess. Would love to see AF next week or so though.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

My husband had me take a test yesterday and it was positive. I took one last week just to see if the chemical was out of my system and it was negative. So I am confused because on Sunday I took a ovulation test and it was positive. DH asked me to test because there was a change in my CM. I have a doctors appointment on Friday and will ask for a blood test then but I am wondering if I still have previous HCG in my system but the test last week was negative. I have also been experiencing some mild cramping in my abdomen on the left side. So confused and frustrated. :shrug::wacko:


----------



## brighteyez73

Forgot to post test. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







Test 1 1 7 14.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









Test 2 1 3 14.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been missing.

Castaway, :hugs:

Tara, I hope the tests get darker or something. That is very weird.

RaeChay, I had that. Lots of CM during healing after the bleeding stopped. It was just one of those things, I guess.

BrightEyez, that FS is positive, it looks like! I can't see anything on the blue dye from my phone. I would go to my doctor for a blood test.


Sorry if I missed anyone. I've been so busy. :( We disowned hubs's family after the holidays. Stressful!

I think I might have ovulated yesterday. We'll see what my temps do over the next couple of days. I won't trust anything til my CD20 progesterone blood draw comes back with good numbers. I was gutted when they told me my number was only at 0.6 last time. Been six months since the D&C, and still no ovulation. Come on, Clomid, please work!


----------



## RaeChay

Brighteyez- the first is definitely positive- I too can't tell with the blue dye test. Are you thinking it's leftover hcg? Or have you bd'd in the last couple weeks? Or verified ovulation? It might be a good idea to call your doctor and get serial blood hcg done, to see if it's going up or down.


----------



## RaeChay

Ginger- how did you first know that you weren't ovulating after your d&c? FX for you.


----------



## brighteyez73

Rae Chay - the blue one is the one I took last week and it was negative I think but hubby said he saw a faint line. I took a OPK on the 5th and 6th and it was positive. I was thinking it was left over from mc but we have been bd'ing since mc. So I am not sure but hoping it is a new BFP and I do have a doctors appointment Friday so I will ask for a blood pregnancy test. I hope I am one of those that fell pregnant after mc.


----------



## brighteyez73

Also temp went from (1/5/14) 98.5, (1/6/14) 98.2, (1/7/14) 98.5, (1/8/14) 98.8 so I don't know if that means anything either. Any thoughts?


----------



## RaeChay

Hard to say based on those days- did you have a spike after O? Typically you want a temp drop to confirm O, followed by a possible implantation dip, then sustained high temps (above cover line). I've never temped myself, but I believe that's how it's supposed to go- feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. Do you chart? If so, are you able to link your chart?


----------



## mj2013

Hey brighteyez, if you're pg sometimes it will cause the opk's to show up positive, so there is a chance you are pg again! If you go to the Dr on friday have them do a blood test and see if the numbers are increasing or you can take another test in a couple of days and see if it's getting darker. Good luck girly! FX for you!


----------



## brighteyez73

RaeChay - I am not sure but I opk's on the 5th and 6th and it was positive. I did it the week before and it was no lines than very lite lines up until the 5th. I do chart and I need to see how to add it.


----------



## GingerPanda

RaeChay said:


> Ginger- how did you first know that you weren't ovulating after your d&c? FX for you.

I don't ovulate on my own due to PCOS. I have to take Clomid. I got pregnant the first time I ever ovulated on my first round of 50mg Clomid my 13th cycle of TTC. MMC at 8 weeks, D&C July 8th, 2013.

I have taken three rounds of 50mg Clomid since then, and none of them have made me ovulate. I'm on 100mg this cycle.


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> RaeChay said:
> 
> 
> Ginger- how did you first know that you weren't ovulating after your d&c? FX for you.
> 
> I don't ovulate on my own due to PCOS. I have to take Clomid. I got pregnant the first time I ever ovulated on my first round of 50mg Clomid my 13th cycle of TTC. MMC at 8 weeks, D&C July 8th, 2013.
> 
> I have taken three rounds of 50mg Clomid since then, and none of them have made me ovulate. I'm on 100mg this cycle.Click to expand...

Ginger - do you chart? what cd are you on?


----------



## GingerPanda

I do chart. It's in my sig in the spoiler. Today is CD14. I think I _might_ have ovulated yesterday based on my temps, but I'm not getting my hopes up... My blood draw for progesterone is on the 14th. I ovulated on CD13 the cycle I got pregnant, too.


----------



## RaeChay

Bright- keep us posted. Another thing you can do is just test daily with fmu and see if the test line is getting darker.


----------



## Tella

Sorry I have been MIA for so long

MJ, we should O close to each other again this month! YAY fxd for a bfp close to each other as well!!!

Tara, I find it so strange that you continue to get light lines on tests, I have read up on it a bit and it seems like there might be other causes for the raised HCG levels in your urine. Maybe you should read up on it a bit and see if you can have it seen to and just make sure it isnt anything to worry about.

Brighteyez, YAY for a + OPK!!! Have fun lady! we pray for a bfp for you. Your body knows what to do so lets hope he does it quickly again!

OPKs can go positive from HCG as well, but if your OPK was negative and then positive it must either be a LH surge or HCG coming through. I think you must ask you doctor for Bloods irrelevant of what the test say just to see if it is falling or rising and we pray it is rising!!! Ive read of a lot of girls that get a bfp within the first month after a loss as the body is in right state and knows what to do. FXd for you girl :dust:

I can see it definitely, give it a day or so and see if it is progressing.

Ginger, fxd for your test results!!!! Look into base powder or alhalizing powder it seems to have helped me O a lot sooner and maybe it can give you a bump in the right direction. Sorry to hear about DHs family, mine doesn&#8217;t have a normal family either and he more often than not just want to disown some of them, his sister we don&#8217;t even speak to at all for the last 2 years.

LeahLou > :hugs: I hate it when shes late but no bfp!!! Thiking about you!!

Rea, I didn&#8217;t have lots only normal amount during O. Might be your body increasing estrogen to get a new lining to build up.

Cast, That is absolutely amazing! I also love my acupuncture and wont give it for the world. I go weekly on a wednesday morning. It is awesome. As I read your do not go with wet hair, I sit here with wet hair after a shower, now I need to go dry it :haha: So happy that things are getting rolling for you again!!!

AFM > WOW what a rollercoaster this cycle has been. I was convinced it was it, i was nauseas and peed every 5 mins only to get a BFN on 12DPO, then typical i looked later and there was a very light line but it could be a EVAP due to time, but i kept hope. 14dpo and still bfn so i figured im out. I continued with progesterone to keep AF away till the FS office open and gives me a chance at this cycle otherwise i would have had to wait this cycle out as well.

So i stopped the progesterone on Friday morning after another BFN. On Saturday night i got horrible AF cramps and when i went to the bath room, i had started and it was red flow, so i went home and used a Softcup, but to my surprise i had no more red flow just old blood like i normally get after 2 days of flow. This continued for Monday, tuesday. So i called the FS office to ask if i should come for a scan as i think im CD3 but im not sure. So the nurse said yes lets see whats going on inside.

Now i had a slight suspision that my estrogen levels where very low due to having absolutely no fertile mucus and also no Highs on CBFM at all. 

Well the FS confirmed that my ovaries was dormant and no leading follies are present and that my lining in fact is very thin already, classical CD3 scan results. So he also believes my estrogen was to low and caused me to have absolutely no lining at all so a pregnancy would have been impossible to begin with.

So im back on 5mg Femara CD3-7 along with 2mg Estrogen for 21 days. I have a CD11 scan next week Thursday so fxd for 2 eggies and then we following SMEP as much as we possibly can. Also still doing intralipids like last cycle.

Sorry for the long read :blush:


----------



## Tara158505

mj these are totally different tests i had held my pee sooo long and got a bfp no question about it but now back to faints and also on other tests the same brighteyez is using the purple and white one and honestly i think those are more sensitive than the osom tests because i always either get a bfn stark white or a very faint pink line they pick it up so early but i don't know why its doing it.

i have looked it up and i don't think those rare cases are my issue i never had any issues like this till after this dnc it's really screwed me up big time so i don't think its anything like that i just think its the dnc or maybe my temps are way off and i ovulated before but i doubt it because now my opks are slightly lighter than the control line but so little its hard to tell if its really lighter or same color, i don't take my temps at the same time every day because of my kids i have to get up one or more times a night plus i have to pee a lot but ill post my chart i put the temp in for today but i haven't check cp or cm yet today my breast have been sooo sore and ive had other symptoms but i figured from o af is due in 7 days so time will tell i suppose.. i am starting to feel like im just never going to o again :cry: the 2nd picture is from November when i started temping but it was late in the month and it started over when i put in af dates, but it looks more normal than this one and i did it the same way!! :shrug::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 1









chart 03.jpg
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

Ok I took another test this morning. This reading is about 3minutes after fmu was applied. The test I should yesterday was taking on Tuesday and I took the picture of it the next day which was Wednesday. I took another brand this morning right after it and it was negative so I don't knwo what to think. I can't wait for tomorrow to come for doctor's appointment. Tell me what you ladies suspect.
 



Attached Files:







Test 1 1 7 14.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









Test 3 1 9 14.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 1









Test 4 1 8 14.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tara158505

brighteyez, the first 2 I see a decent like but the last one the dollar tree kind and food city kind (that's where I get them at here) I don't see anything and both kinds are very sensitive I got positives on both of those at 3 and 1 hcg I had my blood taken the same days as the positives so at this point unless its a bfp bright ass positive on those im not getting my hopes up lol but everyone is different!!

afm- I am 1 dpo yay!! finally I checked cp and cm yesterday it was low closed and firm still a little watery but creamy as well so now im 99.9% I oed and it was just a fall back rise.. :happydance:


----------



## funneepants

Hi Everyone!
Sorry I've been gone for about a month - the holidays kind of took off on me. I am desperately reading everyone's posts and trying to get caught up but I thought I'd send a quick post off just to try and get back into 'chatting'. 

Kira - welcome, I hope your surgery went well. I had a D&C after a mmc, followed by misoprostol for retained product. The D&C went really well - I woke with no pain and bled (spotted - needed a panty liner only) for about a week after. I didn't have a lot of pain but I felt achy and tight in my pelvic region for two or 3 weeks post. I had a period 19 days post D&C.

Castaway - I go to an acupuncturist 2xweek for hormone regulation post miscarriage. He also recommends waiting at least 2-3 cycles so I think that is just their practice's protocol (meaning acupuncturists). I hope you get as much benefit from acupuncture as I am. It totally helps with anxiety and I think my period returned so quickly post D&C because of those treatments.

Wishing you all a Happy New Year and a belated Merry Christmas! :)


----------



## funneepants

RaeChay - I just posted a couple minutes ago but after reading your questions about acupuncture I would just say that I totally endorse it. I started in November after my October mmc/D&C.

Also, I had tons of EWCM type stuff when I was healing from my D&C - it totally freaked me out. It started streaked with blood, then it was a kind of clear yellow, and then just clear.


----------



## RaeChay

Hmm thanks funee- after reading your post about AF returning quickly, I think I am gonna call on the acupuncturist today. That makes me hopeful :)


----------



## mj2013

OMG! I go missing for 2 days and it seems I'm missing for a month.....trying to keep up with everyone!

Tella - So glad to hear from you. Chemical pregnancy last month for me, but hoping we'll both get bfp's this cycle and then we can be bump buddies!

Brighteyez - Girl I don't know lol, I want to call bfp for you but I'm holding back. FX for you! let us know about the blood test tomorrow.

Tara - :happydance::happydance:finally O!!!!! FX you caught the eggie :winkwink:

Ginger - ok, you're about a week ahead of me. I'm cd7 today. 

Funnee - Happy new year to you too!!:flower:

Rae - Hang in there :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

I am soo frustrated at this point.. I noticed I had lots of cm today but my cervix to me feels low firm and closed however opk says dark positive heres a picture I don't know what to think heres my chart too I am crampy now too ugh maybe it will be another month I don't know anymore I guess im more messed up than I thought or else the opks are one of the two no one gets as many positive opks as me esp without actually oing!! if my temp stays up I guess we will know also maybe my cycle length has changed due to mc idk normally a 30 but last was 44 so who knows..
 



Attached Files:







chart cd25.jpg
File size: 90.8 KB
Views: 0









cd 25.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RaeChay

Tara- even before my pregnancy I would get positive opk's for almost a week every other cycle (found out it's when I ovulated from Left ovary). Not sure if that meant my left ovary is screwy or what. I do know that it was my right ovary that popped the eggy that got me my bfp...and on those months my opk's were only positive 2-3 days, which seemed more "right." Idk what it means though. Silly hormones.


----------



## Tara158505

raechay, how did you find that out? hmm makes me wonder now, don't the ovaries alternate each month? I wonder if one ovary is off and not able to produce a good follie if the other ovary might try instead? im cramping bad now idk if its a good thing or a bad thing. I have only used opks once before a bfp that was after my chemical on june 7th and I don't remember when I started testing exactly but I know I got a positive on the 19th and 24th and I think 24th was actual o day I got my bfp on frer on august 4th so I don't know what's "normal" for me but ever since my dnc my opks have been crazy and so have my pregnancy tests, but I figured after af came on December 17th that it would help my hormones level back out and I have still got a few false positive faint pregnancy test, but after the time limit mostly (not evaps or indents they had color), but other than one or two the rest have been fine but my opks still crazy im scared im not ever going to o again that's what it looks like at least!! I was negative opk yesterday now again positive with more signs but cervix seems low and closed to me or at least more closed than before so I don't know what to think now:shrug: also that's why I bought the clearblue advanced digital opk that shows low, high, and peak fertility.. but they are expensive especially when you go through them as much as I do so I wanted to try to stick with the cheap 2 line ones for now but now im wondering if I should switch back? I just feel like im never going to o again at least not any time soon that is.. :cry:


----------



## CastawayBride

HI ladies just a bit of an update...

Still loving acupuncture, I literally fell asleep for my hour session this time, it was amazing! :haha:

I started the herbs on Monday. Tuesday night started major cramping, thought here we go! Started a very light spotting flow....pinkish red. Then my back started hurting, like labor. :cry:

I went to bed, couldn't sleep on my stomach like usual and even my back hurt. I swore by the morning I would have AF.

I woke up at 4 am with this urgency to pee. I get in there pull my underwear down and feel this feeling that something was passing! :nope:

I looked down and it was the size of your thumb and about as big as half the thumb itself. I was in shock and asked my husband to look at it. I am pretty sure it was part of the placenta, coming out....11 weeks after!

My bloods showed I am negative for pregnancy. I went to the hospital. They again said I am all clear. I went to the OB today and he also did an US and said yes, definitely all clear. He said no scarring, uterus is back to normal size and that I was ready to ovulate anyday. Thank goodness it looks like this horrible nightmare is going to be over. He also went over my hormone blood work and said I am all OK. That was wonderful to hear! Hope and pray everyone is healing from their miscarriage. I was shocked to see how hard it was on my body...and well the professionals were shocked at this as well....lol

They are biopsying it to be sure but the doc agreed, def. looks like placenta.

I am glad to hear others are doing acupuncture, it is truly amazing, I credit it for helping my body pass that bit...I don't even want to think what would have happened if I was not attending acupuncture!


----------



## Tara158505

wooohooo im 3 dpo I was reading up on a thread from back in 09 where someone was worried about her temps and they ladies could see it looked like she had oed but didn't know why she didn't have any crosshairs on her ff chart and that it just said ovulation not yet detected and possibly oed cd such and such based on positive opks, and someone suggested to her to remove the positive opk and that she bet it would then give her crosshairs, well I didn't see if she had try it or not, but it caught my interest since mine said the same thing and I saw temp spikes.. so I removed just the peak opk's (I used monitor for my opk test instead of regular opk because I figured it would work the same since that is how it is displayed on my clearblue advanced digital opks low, high, and peak) I even left the highs and the positive 2 line opks and then I immediately got the crosshairs exactly where and when I thought I oed so crazy!! (I did still note that I had peak opks on those days just so I could remember later on) I hope this helps someone else who is/was having the same problem as me.. here's my new chart woohoo:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







chart cd25.jpg
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,:hi:

I had my niece take on yesterday just to see if her test would come up positive with a faint line. She is 27 and already has 2 boys and she told me she only was on her AF for 3days. Her test came back negative within the time limit and then we waited 10 more minutes just to see if there was any change and ther was none, still negative:bfn:. I went and took another one the same test and within 3minutes it was a faint pink line like all the other test. So we waited 10mintues with mines an it still was positive:bfp:....it actually had gotten darker. So I am not sure what is going on but, I am glad I have my appointment today:wacko::dohh::shrug:.


----------



## GingerPanda

Castaway, WOW! That is wild! Hopefully that being out is going to help you should you decide to try again! Sounds like acupuncture is doing wonders for you.

Tara, :dust::dust::dust:

Brighteyez, can't wait to hear what the results of your doctor's appointment are!


----------



## Tara158505

lol now ff says im 6dpo it needs to make up its mind, but im wondering with these positive opks still what is really going on but my temps are high and good for 6 days now so I don't know which to go by temp or positive opks and now its dotted crosshairs instead of solid because the day it thinks I oed I put watery cm and not ewcm but I rarely get that ne way but I am more considered because I didn't have a positive opk that day I don't think unless that was the day I ran out:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







chart cd 26.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RaeChay

CastawayBride said:


> HI ladies just a bit of an update...
> 
> Still loving acupuncture, I literally fell asleep for my hour session this time, it was amazing! :haha:
> 
> I started the herbs on Monday. Tuesday night started major cramping, thought here we go! Started a very light spotting flow....pinkish red. Then my back started hurting, like labor. :cry:
> 
> I went to bed, couldn't sleep on my stomach like usual and even my back hurt. I swore by the morning I would have AF.
> 
> I woke up at 4 am with this urgency to pee. I get in there pull my underwear down and feel this feeling that something was passing! :nope:
> 
> I looked down and it was the size of your thumb and about as big as half the thumb itself. I was in shock and asked my husband to look at it. I am pretty sure it was part of the placenta, coming out....11 weeks after!
> 
> My bloods showed I am negative for pregnancy. I went to the hospital. They again said I am all clear. I went to the OB today and he also did an US and said yes, definitely all clear. He said no scarring, uterus is back to normal size and that I was ready to ovulate anyday. Thank goodness it looks like this horrible nightmare is going to be over. He also went over my hormone blood work and said I am all OK. That was wonderful to hear! Hope and pray everyone is healing from their miscarriage. I was shocked to see how hard it was on my body...and well the professionals were shocked at this as well....lol
> 
> They are biopsying it to be sure but the doc agreed, def. looks like placenta.
> 
> I am glad to hear others are doing acupuncture, it is truly amazing, I credit it for helping my body pass that bit...I don't even want to think what would have happened if I was not attending acupuncture!

Wow, 11 weeks later! That is really kind of scary to me. Weren't your doctors concerned about potential for infection- if it is indeed retained placenta? Have you had AF since your loss? 

I'm also wondering, when you went in to your acupuncturist for the first time, what did you tell them you'd like treatment for? I have my first appt Monday the 20th.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Castaway, WOW! That is wild! Hopefully that being out is going to help you should you decide to try again! Sounds like acupuncture is doing wonders for you.
> 
> Tara, :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Brighteyez, can't wait to hear what the results of your doctor's appointment are!

Thanks GingerPanda, this has been quite a roller coaster. I swear, they really don't know as much about care of woman as they should.:nope:


----------



## CastawayBride

RaeChay said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> HI ladies just a bit of an update...
> 
> Still loving acupuncture, I literally fell asleep for my hour session this time, it was amazing! :haha:
> 
> I started the herbs on Monday. Tuesday night started major cramping, thought here we go! Started a very light spotting flow....pinkish red. Then my back started hurting, like labor. :cry:
> 
> I went to bed, couldn't sleep on my stomach like usual and even my back hurt. I swore by the morning I would have AF.
> 
> I woke up at 4 am with this urgency to pee. I get in there pull my underwear down and feel this feeling that something was passing! :nope:
> 
> I looked down and it was the size of your thumb and about as big as half the thumb itself. I was in shock and asked my husband to look at it. I am pretty sure it was part of the placenta, coming out....11 weeks after!
> 
> My bloods showed I am negative for pregnancy. I went to the hospital. They again said I am all clear. I went to the OB today and he also did an US and said yes, definitely all clear. He said no scarring, uterus is back to normal size and that I was ready to ovulate anyday. Thank goodness it looks like this horrible nightmare is going to be over. He also went over my hormone blood work and said I am all OK. That was wonderful to hear! Hope and pray everyone is healing from their miscarriage. I was shocked to see how hard it was on my body...and well the professionals were shocked at this as well....lol
> 
> They are biopsying it to be sure but the doc agreed, def. looks like placenta.
> 
> I am glad to hear others are doing acupuncture, it is truly amazing, I credit it for helping my body pass that bit...I don't even want to think what would have happened if I was not attending acupuncture!
> 
> Wow, 11 weeks later! That is really kind of scary to me. Weren't your doctors concerned about potential for infection- if it is indeed retained placenta? Have you had AF since your loss?
> 
> I'm also wondering, when you went in to your acupuncturist for the first time, what did you tell them you'd like treatment for? I have my first appt Monday the 20th.Click to expand...

The piece of tissue still looked very "alive" if that makes sense. That was the first thing I said to the OB, "how does this happen!?" He said it happens more then we know and that he just did a second D&C on someone who was still bleeding from their first D&C, they did not get everything the first time. I really think Miscarriage is sadly not an exact science and I definitely would advocate for yourself! They will tell you to wait, but i would not wait further then 3 months. This way if there is something you will hopefully catch it.

I went into acupuncture a MESS. :haha: I was a broken shell of myself, sad, crying and telling her my horrible history. I explained I want my life back, and that included my cycle. She told me, "I will have your cycle back in two weeks." She delivered JUST that! My AF came today!!!!

This is what we have concentrated on, and it worked!!!
Depression
Insomnia
Constipation (after the miscarriage I felt very backed up, meaning, not normal and SO bloated)
water retention (after my initial visit and subsequent visits I would PEE NONSTOP. NO JOKE. lol)
My cycle....the most important if you ask me!!
Anxiety
even my ankle pain from an injury in 2012!

It is a whole body healing they do. The first visit was like 2 hours long, my usual visit is an hour. My last visit I fell asleep during treatment...that is VERY hard for me as I have trouble sleeping in "odd" places. I hope it brings you some relief. The treatment and herbs I swear have saved me from heartache any further.


----------



## CastawayBride

AF came today!! Exactly 11 weeks later, although i think I had a light period 24 days ago. I am so happy to be getting normal again. The doctor said he thinks I will O early this month...we have our specialist appt on Friday...hoping he will do an US and see if I have a decent lining as it was very thin so I don't expect this period to last very long. The doc was shocked when I called, he didn't think I would get a period this month due to the cycles not really being able to start up from that bit of tissue. My body has been working hard and I have acupuncture to thank for that! Hopin and praying my cycles return to normal from here on out!

This period is not heavy at all and not painful. I was very worried about that!

Good luck all....what a brutal experience to go through!:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

Went to the doctors and had blood drawn and ultrasound because Dr. said my uterus felt slightly enlarged. Went to get sonogram and they would tell me anything I was there in the exam room for about 30minutes. I asked was everything ok she said you have to wait until your doctor gets the report and talk to you. I asked when will that be and she said probably not until Monday or Tuesday. I am just really frustrated, sad and confused. Dr. said she would say it's time for my AF but it doesn't look that way.:sad2::sad2: Not to mention my ankles are swollen, pressure is 158/87 so now she wants me to on pressure pills. All I could think about was my lost and cried all the way home.:wacko::dohh::cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs: Hang in there


----------



## brighteyez73

Thanks!:hugs: I'm trying, it's hard.


----------



## RaeChay

Bright- so they couldn't confirm or deny pregnancy?


----------



## brighteyez73

RaeChay - Rather they would or could I don't know. The blood work takes 24 hours so I was told. And the Technician at Advanced Radiology would confirm anything and I was trying to see but she pull the screen so far down I couldn't see. I asked her and she said she couldn't give me any info that the doctor would contact me about the results. I was so angry and disappointed.


----------



## RaeChay

What an ass. They can confirm the presence of a sac or not. I work in radiology and I know that for a fact. Sorry you're dealing with this crap.


----------



## brighteyez73

RaeChay - She asked me if I had any other children, what happened during my miscarriage, was it a boy or girl, and things will be ok. Than she was silent and said nothing else for the rest of the exam.


----------



## LeahLou

That's why at my obgyn's office you have an appointment after so it avoids the confusion and heartache of the unknown. I can't believe they didn't say anything!! I'm so sorry!


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - sorry you have to go through this :hugs::hugs::hugs: hang in there girl. 

Castaway - I'm happy to hear things are starting to move along for you :flower:

afm nothing much going on CD8 so I'm just waiting to O. Will probably start using my opk's on sunday and hope I'll O sooner than later. :coffee:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Brighteyez - sorry you have to go through this :hugs::hugs::hugs: hang in there girl.
> 
> Castaway - I'm happy to hear things are starting to move along for you :flower:
> 
> afm nothing much going on CD8 so I'm just waiting to O. Will probably start using my opk's on sunday and hope I'll O sooner than later. :coffee:

I used to O between CD 8-10...hoping you O soon!


----------



## LeahLou

Wow castaway! 11 weeks?!? That's crazy! I've been pushing for testing or something for the pain I keep getting on my left side but stopped since they said it was nothing. Pain isn't for nothing!! Glad it's solved for you! 
Praying this is all our month! We all deserve BIG fat positives!


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> Wow castaway! 11 weeks?!? That's crazy! I've been pushing for testing or something for the pain I keep getting on my left side but stopped since they said it was nothing. Pain isn't for nothing!! Glad it's solved for you!
> Praying this is all our month! We all deserve BIG fat positives!

11 freaking weeks and all that was causing it was the left over tissue. I swear, I wish the medical profession just listened! Thank heavens for acupuncture :thumb up:

Glad that is over with, now the big test, to see if my cycle will be 26 days like before!

Did your pain go away? I set up a specialist appt for Friday next week, still keeping the appt. I would push for testing too, that is the only thing that I think that kept me calm to see something on paper an not just an educated opinion.


----------



## Tara158505

brighteyez, I would change doctors or something because that is ridiculous and causing you unnecessary stress.. my doctor does u/s that day and they walk you through everything that's why I like it there and changed before because the tech didn't tell me anything and left it up to the doctor!! I think its your business and your personal stuff and you are more entitled to understanding and knowing what is going on with Your body before anyone else and definitely not waiting to find out!! but honestly just my opinion and guess I would think they are worried something is retained.. not to try to scare you it may not be but when the tech gets silent and doesn't tell you anything and wants you to talk to the dr first, it's usually not good I hope that's not your case and they are just verifying pregnancy maybe before get your hopes up, but those same test I had several issues with where they are so sensitive!! I am so sorry you are going through this.. the whole process sucks!! here's to a very fast and easy healing process and recovery!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## RaeChay

Castaway- so did you have bleeding the entire last 11 weeks?


----------



## CastawayBride

RaeChay said:


> Castaway- so did you have bleeding the entire last 11 weeks?

Nope...nothing. It would start then stop...but I had about 6 weeks of nothing but different kinds of CM. The doctor was like now we know what happened...my body was struggling to cycle but was confused as that itty bitty piece was in my uterus. 

I have heard this saying and find it to be so true, "Our bodies are a wonderland, but for some, they are a haunted house." So true!


----------



## Tella

cast, so glad your cycle has ended and you got AF. fxd for a 26day cycle and mormal o. are you going to track this cycle?

bright, so sorry you in limbo. doctors can be so nasty. its just cruel to make someone wait a whole weeknd for scan results.

mj, same as you just waiting to O. But with the estrogen pills my monitor will give me a high immediately so im just gonna start with a monitor stick tomorrow amd then opk till a decent line and then I will test again with a monitor stick.

thinking about the rest of you girls :hug:

afm, liking this estrogen. for the first time ever I have fertile mucus early in my cycle. its started already :wohoo:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> cast, so glad your cycle has ended and you got AF. fxd for a 26day cycle and mormal o. are you going to track this cycle?
> 
> bright, so sorry you in limbo. doctors can be so nasty. its just cruel to make someone wait a whole weeknd for scan results.
> 
> mj, same as you just waiting to O. But with the estrogen pills my monitor will give me a high immediately so im just gonna start with a monitor stick tomorrow amd then opk till a decent line and then I will test again with a monitor stick.
> 
> thinking about the rest of you girls :hug:
> 
> afm, liking this estrogen. for the first time ever I have fertile mucus early in my cycle. its started already :wohoo:

Glad to hear estrogen is helping you!

I don't really track, I use the CBFM. Going to do that just to see if I am getting any highs/peaks...this last time I became pregnant was my first cycle after being pregnant with my son and had no highs, yet got pregnant having BD with hubby every other high. So I just want to be able to tell the Specialist if I hit highs, I see him on CD8 which is usually when I start O'ing.


----------



## brighteyez73

Raechay - I figured out how to attach charting. LOL took me a minute. But there it is below. Getting anxious because tomorrow I can call doctors office for results!:telephone:


----------



## Tara158505

UOTE=brighteyez73;31242421]Raechay - I figured out how to attach charting. LOL took me a minute. But there it is below. Getting anxious because tomorrow I can call doctors office for results!:telephone:[t/QUOTE]


when did you start charting and opking.. the chart is a little confusing and it doesn't look like o has been detected yet keep charting just remember same time everyday after 4 or more hours of sleep and if I was to say an o day it wouldn't be where the positive opks are it would be cd24 or cd25 but ff will auto detect it when it sees 3 high temps the problem is there isn't enough data to go by only the past few days maybe if you fix the open circle on yesterdays it will detect o.. worth a try but you may have to removed those pos opks but note them so don't forget where they go


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> cast, so glad your cycle has ended and you got AF. fxd for a 26day cycle and mormal o. are you going to track this cycle?
> 
> bright, so sorry you in limbo. doctors can be so nasty. its just cruel to make someone wait a whole weeknd for scan results.
> 
> mj, same as you just waiting to O. But with the estrogen pills my monitor will give me a high immediately so im just gonna start with a monitor stick tomorrow amd then opk till a decent line and then I will test again with a monitor stick.
> 
> thinking about the rest of you girls :hug:
> 
> afm, liking this estrogen. for the first time ever I have fertile mucus early in my cycle. its started already :wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yayyy Tella - I rarely get that ewcm stuff so I would be jumping off the walls like you if that was the case for me. FX we O soon. :flower:


----------



## RaeChay

Bright- I don't bbt myself so I don't know "the rules" about when to start temping in a cycle, etc- but it looks like a good sign that your temp is up. Are you testing daily to see if there's a progression in test line darkness? Hang in there.


----------



## Tella

Cast, that is the easiest way to do it. OPKs work me up so much, i hate them. always wondering if i held my pee for long enough or to much water etc. The cbfm is so much easier. Every other day BD is the best approach. And with a CD8 O you dont have a long BD marathon like i had sometimes on CD21 Os as DH normally gets fed up by line CD16 and then we miss everything. Fxd for some highs soon and a peak to bring on that BFP!!!!

MJ, i never used to get it before O only watery CM but since MC i have been noticing it but very very little of it but this cycle i can see it on the toilet paper so FX soon i will have lots and lots of it :winkwink:

I will start the CBFM tomorrow and then see how my estrogen line is looking in comparison to normally when it is very dark still till day before O.

bright, GL with the temping. Take your first cycle as a learning curve and dont stress to much about it. Fxd you dont have a next cycle but if you do then you know atleast what your temps are doing and you will be able to indicate O without much trouble.

Waiting anxiously for news from your FS!!! :dust:

Rae, how you keeping girl? Whats happening with your cycle and are you tracking at all or just taking a breather?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Cast, that is the easiest way to do it. OPKs work me up so much, i hate them. always wondering if i held my pee for long enough or to much water etc. The cbfm is so much easier. Every other day BD is the best approach. And with a CD8 O you dont have a long BD marathon like i had sometimes on CD21 Os as DH normally gets fed up by line CD16 and then we miss everything. Fxd for some highs soon and a peak to bring on that BFP!!!!
> 
> MJ, i never used to get it before O only watery CM but since MC i have been noticing it but very very little of it but this cycle i can see it on the toilet paper so FX soon i will have lots and lots of it :winkwink:
> 
> I will start the CBFM tomorrow and then see how my estrogen line is looking in comparison to normally when it is very dark still till day before O.
> 
> bright, GL with the temping. Take your first cycle as a learning curve and dont stress to much about it. Fxd you dont have a next cycle but if you do then you know atleast what your temps are doing and you will be able to indicate O without much trouble.
> 
> Waiting anxiously for news from your FS!!! :dust:
> 
> Rae, how you keeping girl? Whats happening with your cycle and are you tracking at all or just taking a breather?

Here is to hoping your EWCM works for you! :thumb up:

My doctor told me just to do the CBFM as he said temping can be off, I don't really know what he meant but he said something about if you are active at night (rolling around a lot) getting up with children or even to use the bathroom or can't sleep it will affect the temp and then they are not reliable anyway so I just stayed away from that after he told me that. Plus, I could see myself obsessing over it! lol I just get up turn the monitor on and see where we go from there...I am wondering what the specialist will think when I tell him I am using the monitor, he will probably say I am nuts! :haha: It is my security blanket with this whole thing...it just tells me I am working in the right order I guess.


----------



## GingerPanda

Brighteyez, can't wait to hear about your results!

Tella, yay EWCM!

I hope the CBFM works,wonders for everyone who's trying it. I'm afraid to because my hormones are so wack.

But FF says I'm 3DPO today, and OF says I'm 4dpo, so maybe the Clomid worked this time! I need to call my doc's,office and push my progesterone blood draw back a couple of days.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Brighteyez, can't wait to hear about your results!
> 
> Tella, yay EWCM!
> 
> I hope the CBFM works,wonders for everyone who's trying it. I'm afraid to because my hormones are so wack.
> 
> But FF says I'm 3DPO today, and OF says I'm 4dpo, so maybe the Clomid worked this time! I need to call my doc's,office and push my progesterone blood draw back a couple of days.

It worked wonders for me the past two times, I got pregnant first month trying wit the help of it. I do think you need to have a predictable cycle to begin with or it won't give you the proper notice though...

I hope you have good luck GingerPanda...hoping Clomid helped you O!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks!

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. Many things can be said about my cycles. None of it is "good" or "predictable". :haha: If it had to be described, "WTF, FML" is the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Tella

Yeah temping isnt for me either, just cant do it relaxed. Always get worked up about it.

CBFM works even if you dont have predicable cycles. My cycles has been all over the show and it managed to pick up my peak every month. ONly thing it doesnt work with is PCOS due to the false LH surges you get.

Panda, i think you also 3dpo as the temp shift before the o date of FF is very minimal so either it was a late night O or early morning. But i would go with 3dpo then you know atleast you not testing to early.

Did you have any monitoring with the Clomid this cycle? Follicle check?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I have PCOS, and unmedicated get several surges a month but never ovulate.

No follie checks, just a progesterone blood draw tomorrow. I called the,doc to ask if they wanted to push it back a couple of days because I was only 3dpo not 7, but they said no. So I don't know,what my numbers will be. I'm still scared to get my hopes up that I actually ovulated. This is my 4th Clomid cycle since D&C 6 months ago, and none of it has made me O. So FX'd!

Thanks for the love, y'all!


----------



## brighteyez73

:hugs:Thank you ladies for all the wonderful kind and encouraging words. I have some results today, I called the doctor and she said my BHCG level was great. It was just 8 on Friday and it is probably 0 today. I took a test today and it still said positive, so I don't know what to thing. She said the sono showed little old blood inside the uterus and she wanted to repeat the sono after my next true peroid. I guess with all that I am not pregnant this time.:nope::cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:

But it means you're on the right track! It'll happen!


----------



## mj2013

brighteyez73 said:


> :hugs:Thank you ladies for all the wonderful kind and encouraging words. I have some results today, I called the doctor and she said my BHCG level was great. It was just 8 on Friday and it is probably 0 today. I took a test today and it still said positive, so I don't know what to thing. She said the sono showed little old blood inside the uterus and she wanted to repeat the sono after my next true peroid. I guess with all that I am not pregnant this time.:nope::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: So she saw some old blood but it wasn't retained product right? Hoping AF comes soon for you so you can be right on track to TTC again :flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - She didn't say anything was retained. I hope not. AF is suppose to come tomorrow or Wednesday. Thank you MJ, I hope so!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

brighteyez73 said:


> MJ - She didn't say anything was retained. I hope not. AF is suppose to come tomorrow or Wednesday. Thank you MJ, I hope so!!:hugs::hugs:

Some ladies just take awhile to not test positive, I tested positive right up to 11 weeks when I passed a piece of tissue that they could not see on the US. It takes time to rebound but if you numbers are going down your body is doing what it needs too!


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. Many things can be said about my cycles. None of it is "good" or "predictable". :haha: If it had to be described, "WTF, FML" is the first thing that comes to mind.

This made me laugh out loud~ha ha ha


----------



## Tara158505

Bright, so glad you got some answers and can start to move forward!! it sucks being suck not knowing what's going on with your own body!! sorry it wasn't a new pregnancy I had the same thing happen thinking I was pregnant again due to false positives repeatedly even after days of negatives I would later get another positive it was crazy I am glad to be off that hormonal rollercoaster!!

afm- 5dpo FF kept giving me different dpos so I removed all the opks every one of the opks and it finally got straighten out I was able to put my last positive opks back in and every thing has fallen into place now except im not sure whats going on with my lp or cycle length because FF says expected af tomorrow it should be 15th or 16th but since it took me 44 days to get af after dnc im not sure if it has changed my cycle length.. I sure hope so or else I know I won't become pregnant with that short of a lp I started taking b vitamins but they are really low in mgs so I decided ill wait for af then ill order b 50 complex and vitex maybe that will help my cycle straighten out.. I guess its just wait and see and this point..:haha:


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - I hope she comes soon.

Ginger - I totally can relate my cycles are pretty much all over the place, I'm going to a FS the end of this month if this cycle doesn't work out. 

Tara - FF says 5dpo and AF is supposed to come tomorrow? that is a really short lp.


----------



## Tara158505

mj2013 said:


> Brighteyez - I hope she comes soon.
> 
> Ginger - I totally can relate my cycles are pretty much all over the place, I'm going to a FS the end of this month if this cycle doesn't work out.
> 
> Tara - FF says 5dpo and AF is supposed to come tomorrow? that is a really short lp.

yeah it has pink around the 14th through the 18th and I am a 30-31 day cycle so technically IF my cycle went back to normal I should get af 15th or 16th I had af December 17th after a 44 day cycle so idk what is going on but my temp shows it pretty clearly I oed 5 days ago so yeah im wondering if the dnc messed up my cycle length if not its messed up o day and lp also im worried because I was going by FF cause it said I had oed earlier and I had positive opks again but I thought my cp was low firm and closed but I wasn't sure but I didn't bd that day thinking I wasn't fertile and then I also didn't bd 3 days before o so im prolly out for sure this month stupid FF and stupid opks and stupid mc and stupid dnc!!!!!!!:growlmad: oh and I only have a 4 day af and it had 5 on FF pink but I guess just precaution idk..


----------



## Tara158505

so I got to thinking and they say your lp doesn't change if that is true my cycle will just be longer either 34 or 35 so the 19th or 20th but I still don't think I ovulated my last cycle because we bded every freaking day I don't necessarily think I had a 3 day lp like FF says plus there wasn't a full months worth of data either... but if I do get af tomorrow or in the next couple days my o day is off and the opks are LIARS!!:growlmad:


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> so I got to thinking and they say your lp doesn't change if that is true my cycle will just be longer either 34 or 35 so the 19th or 20th but I still don't think I ovulated my last cycle because we bded every freaking day I don't necessarily think I had a 3 day lp like FF says plus there wasn't a full months worth of data either... but if I do get af tomorrow or in the next couple days my o day is off and the opks are LIARS!!:growlmad:

Tara - I really don't think AF is coming to pay you a visit this week. I think she will be here next week if no bfp. If she does show up this week I would be very surprised but I really doubt it.


----------



## Tara158505

I sure hope your right.. my other app says in 8 days which is a day longer than I said so lets hope if it does come I know I either oed with the other positive opks or I have lpd lets hope neither but I get so many positive opks its ridiculous but I think I just kept gearing up and couldn't til this last night its the only time temp looked correct to me ill keep you all updated!! I hope I get bfp in a few days but im not optimistic as I didn't bd on my o day :cry" boooooooooo!!


----------



## RaeChay

Tella said:


> Cast, that is the easiest way to do it. OPKs work me up so much, i hate them. always wondering if i held my pee for long enough or to much water etc. The cbfm is so much easier. Every other day BD is the best approach. And with a CD8 O you dont have a long BD marathon like i had sometimes on CD21 Os as DH normally gets fed up by line CD16 and then we miss everything. Fxd for some highs soon and a peak to bring on that BFP!!!!
> 
> MJ, i never used to get it before O only watery CM but since MC i have been noticing it but very very little of it but this cycle i can see it on the toilet paper so FX soon i will have lots and lots of it :winkwink:
> 
> I will start the CBFM tomorrow and then see how my estrogen line is looking in comparison to normally when it is very dark still till day before O.
> 
> bright, GL with the temping. Take your first cycle as a learning curve and dont stress to much about it. Fxd you dont have a next cycle but if you do then you know atleast what your temps are doing and you will be able to indicate O without much trouble.
> 
> Waiting anxiously for news from your FS!!! :dust:
> 
> Rae, how you keeping girl? Whats happening with your cycle and are you tracking at all or just taking a breather?

Hi Tella :) thanks for asking. Doing ok. Currently on cd 30 (if counting the loss as day 1). This past 8 days or so bleeding mostly stopped, and I've had about 3 days with no blood. 

So doctor said I could start having sex again at the 4 week mark, which was yesterday- so we got our first bd in since the loss last night. No pain, but I worry that my cervix is a little open still- which makes me worry about infection! The worries never cease huh. 

But I have read that after giving birth, a lot of women who feel their cervix say it feels kind of open, but it's just that the opening is more of a "slit" now instead of a tight little hole. Has anyone else noticed this? Baby was 24 weeks gestation. 

So when peeing this morning I did notice some blood-streaked ewcm again, which is what I was having last week. Wish the blood would stop already. 

As for charting- yes I do chart, but I'm not really considering this post-loss cycle a true cycle yet. It's basically been 4 weeks of bleeding->spotting->blood tinged ewcm. Every hpt I've taken has been negative, so I think that's a good thing, as my body should know it's not pregnant anymore. I started opk's this week, and they've all been negative too. So...not really sure what to expect: ovulation or AF? 

I have a 6-week follow up on the 27th with the doctor who ordered the d&c for retained placenta. I have my first acupuncture appointment the 20th (excited for that one). I've also started drinking Fertilitea...hoping that the combo of these things will jump start something to happen- whether it's O or AF, I don't care.


----------



## Tella

:hugs:

I also counted day of D&C as cd1 and got my first AF after 35days but i was lucky in the sense that my HPTs was neg about 6days after my D&C so i assume i O'd around CD21/22. 

I however didnt bleed at all after the D&C only spotting the day of and then there after nothing. So we started to BD on CD12 but i never checked my cervix so cant say for certain if it was still open or closed.

I also had loads of ewcm the first cycle, think it is our bodies trying to reset. Its a good thing that your opks are negative as that why you will atleast know for certain if it is a LH surge and dont have to worry about hcg causing false +. Fxd you get AF soon, that way your hormones would have reset properly and you can get back to TTC and catch that eggy for your rainbow.

Let me know how you find the Fertilitea, ive heard lots about it but never tried it. Hope it helps to do the trick. The 27th isnt to long and hope fully it will be in a new fresh cycle and you can have a look at how your follicles are doing :winkwink:

AFM > Just waiting for tomorrows scan and O to come around. Now we just BDing EOD. I read something interesting from another thread where the lady said the BD every 36 hrs, so one night then day off and then the morning, then again the following evening. Firstly i think it is great as it makes for more mix of BD and you get both AM and PM spermies. So im gonna do PM bd tonight. and then AM on CD12, and depending on Peak i will decide whats next.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies, I had some spotting yesterday but it stopped. It was only there when I wiped. And today it was there again when I wiped, very lite pink. I hope this is AF coming or maybe implantation spotting. Either way bring it on I am ready.


----------



## mj2013

Hi ladies,

Tella - that BD schedule sounds like a good one. I might consider it ;)

Brighteyez - Hope something happens for you soon so you know exactly where you're at.

afm CD13 today and my opk went positive today, but I usually surge for 3 days so I'm thinking I should O friday/saturday if anything doesn't change. Even though last month I think I was surging for a week, but FX I'm back to my usual 3 day surge prior to O. Based on when I O, I will need to figure when to lighten up on my bootcamp workouts so if we do catch the egg I don't workout so much that it affects implantation. I was figuring to lighten up maybe 3/4 dpo until I test at 9/10dpo.


----------



## GingerPanda

I just got my progesterone test results! 12.4 even though they drew them 3 days early! I'm happy!


----------



## Tara158505

GingerPanda said:


> I just got my progesterone test results! 12.4 even though they drew them 3 days early! I'm happy!

what is your progesterone suppose to be before o and after o?


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> I just got my progesterone test results! 12.4 even though they drew them 3 days early! I'm happy!

woo hoo Ginger!!:happydance: when will you start testing for bfp?


----------



## GingerPanda

Tara, I didn't O last month, and my progesterone was 0.6 on CD20. They like to see higher than 10, and the test is usually drawn at 7dpo. Mine was drawn at 4dpo and was 12.4, so I feel good about that. :thumbup:

MJ, I didn't get a faint BFP with my first pregnancy until 14dpo. Tested 12dpo and got a BFN, and was very upset and depressed. So I think I'm just going to wait til 14dpo this time. That'll be next Friday, the 24th. Nervous!


----------



## Tara158505

so im 7dpo you think I could get mine checked even though I have nothing to go by?


----------



## GingerPanda

You could if your doctor would draw them. All it will do is indicate whether or not you ovulated. If you want, call your doc and ask if they would do a blood draw for a progesterone test today.


----------



## Tara158505

I think I did going by my chart and since it corresponds with my last positive opk I got.. do you think my chart looks okay? is it called a beta or progesterone test?


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> Tara, I didn't O last month, and my progesterone was 0.6 on CD20. They like to see higher than 10, and the test is usually drawn at 7dpo. Mine was drawn at 4dpo and was 12.4, so I feel good about that. :thumbup:
> 
> MJ, I didn't get a faint BFP with my first pregnancy until 14dpo. Tested 12dpo and got a BFN, and was very upset and depressed. So I think I'm just going to wait til 14dpo this time. That'll be next Friday, the 24th. Nervous!

FX for you Ginger. After this weekend I should be in the tww with you. Right now my ovaries feel really full and slight cramps so I know I'm gearing to O soon.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> I just got my progesterone test results! 12.4 even though they drew them 3 days early! I'm happy!

Thats great!! When I had mine tested Doc said the same thing...that is was normal. Hoping you have good luck this month!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Tara, I didn't O last month, and my progesterone was 0.6 on CD20. They like to see higher than 10, and the test is usually drawn at 7dpo. Mine was drawn at 4dpo and was 12.4, so I feel good about that. :thumbup:
> 
> MJ, I didn't get a faint BFP with my first pregnancy until 14dpo. Tested 12dpo and got a BFN, and was very upset and depressed. So I think I'm just going to wait til 14dpo this time. That'll be next Friday, the 24th. Nervous!
> 
> FX for you Ginger. After this weekend I should be in the tww with you. Right now my ovaries feel really full and slight cramps so I know I'm gearing to O soon.Click to expand...

If I O I will be in TWW after this weekend as well...fingers crossed that I actually O....and my cycle hasn't changed that much!


----------



## CastawayBride

Update for you ladies! :wink wink:

My AF went away, I am finally CD6 and my monitor asked me to test today, it was low. Usually by CD 8 it goes high, fingers crossed it does. 

Went to acupuncture today, she told me once I finish my herbs I am off them AND I am down to once a week. :thumb up: She does want me to come in as soon as my monitor reflects I am ovulating, she is going to do something to support that and provide a stronger surge or something? I couldn't really understand but will totally do it :haha:

Feeling good...thankful for the acupuncturist she has really helped a lot. Specialist appt. this Friday wit my hubs. Cannot wait to meet him and see if we like him and will use him if we are blessed again with our third baby. :flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,:hi:

Hope everyone is doing well today. AF is back and she is pissed :growlmad:. I was really lite yesterday not even filling a pad up and today I am clotting and cramping like crazy. I wanted to stay home and lay in my bed. So no pregnancy this cycle but maybe some luck this time.


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - at least you get to make a fresh start and know exactly where you stand. This cycle you will catch the egg ;) :flower:

Please look at my chart (ignore the high temps cd4 &5 because I was on meds). So here's the reason I'm freaking out. I got a positive opk yesterday late morning. We haven't been bding because of DH's work schedule this month, so by chance Tuesday night (wednesday morning) at 12:30am we bd'd, then I got my positive opk later that morning (yesterday) and typically I surge for 3 days before I O, anyway, looks like that didn't happen this time because my temp jumped up by .4 this morning.....can you see me freaking out yet!!!!???? So we bd'd this morning but I got no bd prior to the past 2 nights as I really wasn't expecting to O so soon. I know I still have to wait till tomorrow to see if the temp rise is confirmed but now I'm wondering if we started bding too late.....I hope I didn't confuse anyone but do you think it might have been too late?
 



Attached Files:







Picture 5.png
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tara158505

mj2013 said:


> Brighteyez - at least you get to make a fresh start and know exactly where you stand. This cycle you will catch the egg ;) :flower:
> 
> Please look at my chart (ignore the high temps cd4 &5 because I was on meds). So here's the reason I'm freaking out. I got a positive opk yesterday late morning. We haven't been bding because of DH's work schedule this month, so by chance Tuesday night (wednesday morning) at 12:30am we bd'd, then I got my positive opk later that morning (yesterday) and typically I surge for 3 days before I O, anyway, looks like that didn't happen this time because my temp jumped up by .4 this morning.....can you see me freaking out yet!!!!???? So we bd'd this morning but I got no bd prior to the past 2 nights as I really wasn't expecting to O so soon. I know I still have to wait till tomorrow to see if the temp rise is confirmed but now I'm wondering if we started bding too late.....I hope I didn't confuse anyone but do you think it might have been too late?

I would call o on cd13 IF you get another 2 temps because the open circle I wouldn't want to say for sure cd 12 so hopefully it was cd 13 and you got it just in time


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Brighteyez - at least you get to make a fresh start and know exactly where you stand. This cycle you will catch the egg ;) :flower:
> 
> Please look at my chart (ignore the high temps cd4 &5 because I was on meds). So here's the reason I'm freaking out. I got a positive opk yesterday late morning. We haven't been bding because of DH's work schedule this month, so by chance Tuesday night (wednesday morning) at 12:30am we bd'd, then I got my positive opk later that morning (yesterday) and typically I surge for 3 days before I O, anyway, looks like that didn't happen this time because my temp jumped up by .4 this morning.....can you see me freaking out yet!!!!???? So we bd'd this morning but I got no bd prior to the past 2 nights as I really wasn't expecting to O so soon. I know I still have to wait till tomorrow to see if the temp rise is confirmed but now I'm wondering if we started bding too late.....I hope I didn't confuse anyone but do you think it might have been too late?

Spermies can live up to a week in there...I am sure you have some in there waiting for the egg. Do you ever use preseed? I have had good results with that too!


----------



## RaeChay

I'm not really any good at reading charted temps, I've only ever gone by cm and opk's. 

In re: to what castaway said- my first and only bfp was my first time using preseed. For the next time I O, I've got some conceive plus waiting in my bedside stand...just to change it up.


----------



## Tara158505

sperm can only live that long in a fertile environment you should watch the sperm race on youtube.. it's kind of insightful although I already knew all this from so much research.. millions come out only a few hundred actually make it to the destination and if the eggs not there yet it doesn't matter they go crazy ones they get so close to the egg and start super swimming its hyper something and the acid kills then like boys can last longer than girl sperm etc it all depends on if a girl orgasms or not and if shes fertile or not if you have ewcm it makes them last longer because it has vitamins and minerals in it to help support the spermies.. there's some really interesting info out there if you just look for it.. plus you may not have even o'ed yet you could still have plenty of time!! I am sure you'll get your bfp this cycle mj plus after chemical your more fertile right after mine is when I got my bfp!!:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> sperm can only live that long in a fertile environment you should watch the sperm race on youtube.. it's kind of insightful although I already knew all this from so much research.. millions come out only a few hundred actually make it to the destination and if the eggs not there yet it doesn't matter they go crazy ones they get so close to the egg and start super swimming its hyper something and the acid kills then like boys can last longer than girl sperm etc it all depends on if a girl orgasms or not and if shes fertile or not if you have ewcm it makes them last longer because it has vitamins and minerals in it to help support the spermies.. there's some really interesting info out there if you just look for it.. plus you may not have even o'ed yet you could still have plenty of time!! I am sure you'll get your bfp this cycle mj plus after chemical your more fertile right after mine is when I got my bfp!!:hugs:

My last pregnancy I did it, once, 5 days before I O'd, no pressed, nothing. STILL got pregnant. Doctor said, up to 7 weeks they can live...they are hardy little beings.


----------



## Tara158505

hmm 7 weeks ive never heard that in my life 5-6 days is the max and if they do its usually a boy they live longest and your fertile a week before ovulation which explains your situation :) everyone is different im just saying its rare and it is UNLESS your fertile then they can survive more easily for 5-6 days but never 7 weeks not in my opinion I can look it up but I highly doubt it he probably meant to say 7 days or something idk but ive not even heard of 7days.. its sparked my interest im going to look it up and check around I honestly don't think that's accurate at all lol.


----------



## Tara158505

The answer depends on a number of factors, the most important of which is where the sperm are located. On a dry surface, such as clothing or bedding, sperm are dead by the time the semen has dried. In water, such as a warm bath or hot tub, sperm will likely live longer because they thrive in warm, wet environments; however, the chances sperm in a tub of water will find their way inside a female bather and cause her to become pregnant are extremely low.

Inside a woman's body, sperm can live for up to five days depending on the conditions. If you have unprotected sex even a few days before your partner ovulates, there is a chance of achieving a pregnancy

It takes just one sperm to fertilize an egg and achieve a pregnancy, but for each sperm that reaches and fertilizes an egg, there are millions that don't. The average ejaculation contains close to 100 million sperm; according to the World Health Organization, men who have fewer than 20 million sperm per milliliter of semen may be at risk for having infertility issues
Why are so many sperm released if it takes only one to make a baby? To meet the waiting egg, the semen must travel from the vagina to the fallopian tubes, an arduous journey that few sperm survive. For those that complete the trip, penetration of the egg is far from a sure thing. The egg is covered by a thick layer that makes fertilization difficult. Experts believe this process may be nature's way of allowing only the healthiest sperm to fertilize the egg, thereby providing the best chances to produce a healthy baby.

I am interested in this kind of stuff, I wasn't until I lost the first one and then started ttc, but you should really read about how the conditions of the vagina, cervix, tubes, etc can kill of sperm as well or help them live longer, I would post it but I don't want to take up the whole page with it, it is very informative though and there's even videos on it besides just the great sperm race, but that is a common one that people ttc really like. hope this helps..


----------



## CastawayBride

Lmao 7 days, a week!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> hmm 7 weeks ive never heard that in my life 5-6 days is the max and if they do its usually a boy they live longest and your fertile a week before ovulation which explains your situation :) everyone is different im just saying its rare and it is UNLESS your fertile then they can survive more easily for 5-6 days but never 7 weeks not in my opinion I can look it up but I highly doubt it he probably meant to say 7 days or something idk but ive not even heard of 7days.. its sparked my interest im going to look it up and check around I honestly don't think that's accurate at all lol.

I was typing on my phone, lol, seriously anyone who thinks 7 weeks is cray cray! :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> The answer depends on a number of factors, the most important of which is where the sperm are located. On a dry surface, such as clothing or bedding, sperm are dead by the time the semen has dried. In water, such as a warm bath or hot tub, sperm will likely live longer because they thrive in warm, wet environments; however, the chances sperm in a tub of water will find their way inside a female bather and cause her to become pregnant are extremely low.
> 
> Inside a woman's body, sperm can live for up to five days depending on the conditions. If you have unprotected sex even a few days before your partner ovulates, there is a chance of achieving a pregnancy
> 
> It takes just one sperm to fertilize an egg and achieve a pregnancy, but for each sperm that reaches and fertilizes an egg, there are millions that don't. The average ejaculation contains close to 100 million sperm; according to the World Health Organization, men who have fewer than 20 million sperm per milliliter of semen may be at risk for having infertility issues
> Why are so many sperm released if it takes only one to make a baby? To meet the waiting egg, the semen must travel from the vagina to the fallopian tubes, an arduous journey that few sperm survive. For those that complete the trip, penetration of the egg is far from a sure thing. The egg is covered by a thick layer that makes fertilization difficult. Experts believe this process may be nature's way of allowing only the healthiest sperm to fertilize the egg, thereby providing the best chances to produce a healthy baby.
> 
> I am interested in this kind of stuff, I wasn't until I lost the first one and then started ttc, but you should really read about how the conditions of the vagina, cervix, tubes, etc can kill of sperm as well or help them live longer, I would post it but I don't want to take up the whole page with it, it is very informative though and there's even videos on it besides just the great sperm race, but that is a common one that people ttc really like. hope this helps..

I know all this hun, no need to read.

Also boys die off sooner, girls are tougher, research Shettles Method :thumbup:


----------



## Tara158505

lol I was wondering but I just didn't want to say anything.. LOL!!
and I've heard it several different ways about the sperm which is better, fast, lives longer, etc in the end all I care about is getting one that's right for me.. I wasn't trying to start a know it all battle I was just stating a few facts about living length wise.. :haha: plus just because we may know about doesn't mean every one does or that they wouldn't be interested I would rather post it incase one day someone goes looking around our thread later on even if years and stumbles on it and reads it and gets some information from it, that's all I was trying to do help others along their way as well as my own..


----------



## CastawayBride

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Gender-Selection-The-Shettles-Method.html

We used Shettles to become pregnant with our Christopher, worked for us! This time around we are going to try to do every other high, and one peak we shall see. We said that we would but life always gets in the way...so we will be surprised this time as to the sex of the baby!


----------



## Tara158505

yeah I've seen where you can try to pick the sex of the baby with the right timing I have the app on my phone, but to me it takes the fun out of it I am happy with either boy or girl I just want one lol I like being surprised and not putting too much in to wanting and hoping for a certain sex, but a lot of women like it and do it heck you can pay to choose the sex now idk how much it costs but I saw it on the news years ago a dr was helping parents choose what they wanted the baby to be.. I bet that cost a crap load!!


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - yes I sure do use preseed, hopefully it will help me out this cycle. Plus because of my meds I needed it!

Tara - I'm thinking cd13 for O too, will have to confirm with 2 more high temps and then FF should probably give me crosshairs. I'm just nervous that we didn't get enough BD in prior to ovulation. 
I plan to BD the next 2 days just to cover my bases and then I guess I'll know next weekend if we caught the egg or not.


----------



## Tara158505

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - yes I sure do use preseed, hopefully it will help me out this cycle. Plus because of my meds I needed it!
> 
> Tara - I'm thinking cd13 for O too, will have to confirm with 2 more high temps and then FF should probably give me crosshairs. I'm just nervous that we didn't get enough BD in prior to ovulation.
> I plan to BD the next 2 days just to cover my bases and then I guess I'll know next weekend if we caught the egg or not.

I know that's what I am worried about too since my o day changed and ff was WRONG about the 2 different dpos it gave me and I went by ff instead of my test and so I only got the days before and after I missed o day completely if this is correct so im not optimistic this month and im 8dpo still bfn no faints no nada!!:cry:


----------



## mj2013

You could still get bfp, this past December I got bfp with day before and day after O....it ended in a chemical pregnancy but you could still get bfp. Plus lots of doctors tell their patients to BD every other day, so I think you're fine. When will you start testing?


----------



## Tara158505

girl I have been testing since the mc a month ago it's driving me crazy every day seeing bfns not even a faint or a smudge lol I got a bfp on frer at 11 dpo with my last but idk when af is really suppose to come this cycle I assume the 19th or 20th but not sure so I test every am but like I said im not hopeful :(


----------



## mj2013

8dpo is very early.....a little too early to count yourself out! I would give it till at least monday at 12dpo before you start counting yourself out.


----------



## Tara158505

im trying its just hard I feel nothing different except anxious at times, which is how mine usually start too, but idk at 11dpo I had no symptoms either and really thought I wasn't pregnant I just had one frer left and used it and it came right up I thought I was crazy lol but I was sooo happy I hope I get a positive soon..


----------



## Tella

fxd you managed to bd enough and that a spermie has found your eggie!

cast im also just trying for every other day and on peak an am bd.

my opks are starting to get a line. its halfway there. so I hope for surge late today so that I can trigger tonight.


----------



## CastawayBride

CD 8, monitor says low, but I also got up to wee in the middle of the night, going to have to keep an eye on that b/c if it is after 3 I am suppose to be testing. :dohh: I should be getting highs very soon though, if my cycle is completely normal :)

I will be seeing the Specialist today! I hope I like this guy, have not had much luck in this dept. We are then going out for a lunch me and my guy...


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> fxd you managed to bd enough and that a spermie has found your eggie!
> 
> cast im also just trying for every other day and on peak an am bd.
> 
> my opks are starting to get a line. its halfway there. so I hope for surge late today so that I can trigger tonight.

Good luck! What CD are you on?


----------



## GingerPanda

Tella, good luck with the trigger!

Tara, 8dpo is SOOOO early! And every pregnancy is different. I didn't get a faint BFP with mine until before bed 14dpo. Hang in there! :dust:

Castaway, good luck at the specialist! And enjoy lunch! Yummm.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Tella, good luck with the trigger!
> 
> Tara, 8dpo is SOOOO early! And every pregnancy is different. I didn't get a faint BFP with mine until before bed 14dpo. Hang in there! :dust:
> 
> Castaway, good luck at the specialist! And enjoy lunch! Yummm.

Thanks hun! I get to pick where we eat as, "I am the one getting probed". :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:

Damn right! What are you thinking? If I'm doing anything baby-related, I always crave Mexican, because that was what I craved when I was pregnant. Everything made me queasy, but I could inhale whole plates of Mexican food. :haha:


----------



## Bondipod31

It is really nice to see all the support you all share. I am new to the site. We started IVF in November and just lost our little one at 9 weeks (via D&C) on NYE. We wanted to start the year off new. I understand that the first step is getting HCG down to zero or a negative. We still have not received the pathology reports back. We did do genetic testing so I am very interested to know if they have a medical answer for the mc. Thanks


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Damn right! What are you thinking? If I'm doing anything baby-related, I always crave Mexican, because that was what I craved when I was pregnant. Everything made me queasy, but I could inhale whole plates of Mexican food. :haha:

Ha ha ha, thankfully I only get queasy, never sick from eating! We are looking forward to going out, I love Italian so probably that. For my birthday at the end of the month its gonna be goin down, hibachi style!!! :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Bondipod31 said:


> It is really nice to see all the support you all share. I am new to the site. We started IVF in November and just lost our little one at 9 weeks (via D&C) on NYE. We wanted to start the year off new. I understand that the first step is getting HCG down to zero or a negative. We still have not received the pathology reports back. We did do genetic testing so I am very interested to know if they have a medical answer for the mc. Thanks

So sorry you had to go through this over NYE....:hugs:

Yes, once HCG is out your body should be able to cycle again. For some it takes as little as a few weeks, for other unlucky people (me) it took 3 months. Hang in there hun!


----------



## brighteyez73

Tara158505 said:


> im trying its just hard I feel nothing different except anxious at times, which is how mine usually start too, but idk at 11dpo I had no symptoms either and really thought I wasn't pregnant I just had one frer left and used it and it came right up I thought I was crazy lol but I was sooo happy I hope I get a positive soon..

Tara - My FX for you :dust:


----------



## Tara158505

Thanks ginger and bright,

I got my bff (big fat faint) today at 9dpo!!:happydance::happydance: I took 4 different tests, dollar tree first since I know how sensitive they are and the faint line came right up, so nervously as shit(because of all those good positives on dollar tree and still bfn on frer) I took frer it is faint but positive I couldn't believe it still kind of don't lol, then I took wal mart 88c test its just now starting to get a faint, then the osom that is supposed to be extremely sensitive (10-20mius sometimes less its in the instructions the percentage that got positives at each level) and its very faint as well but I am only 9dpo but sooo freaking excited and scared at the same time so I guess I will nervously wait til I get a good BFP!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Tara158505 said:


> Thanks ginger and bright,
> 
> I got my bff (big fat faint) today at 9dpo!!:happydance::happydance: I took 4 different tests, dollar tree first since I know how sensitive they are and the faint line came right up, so nervously as shit(because of all those good positives on dollar tree and still bfn on frer) I took frer it is faint but positive I couldn't believe it still kind of don't lol, then I took wal mart 88c test its just now starting to get a faint, then the osom that is supposed to be extremely sensitive (10-20mius sometimes less its in the instructions the percentage that got positives at each level) and its very faint as well but I am only 9dpo but sooo freaking excited and scared at the same time so I guess I will nervously wait til I get a good BFP!!:happydance::happydance:

Tara congrats!!! :hugs::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo: I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Tara158505

thanks bright, dh wants me to hold of on saying anything to anyone for a while, not that I can last long, but I understand why I am still worried but at the same time it's hard not to be happy and get excited even though I know the risks involved, even if I wait til 3 months that means nothing I could still lose it so I want to enjoy it while I can I don't know why I can't seem to pull back the excitement though since I do know what can happen, but at the same time at least I know im ovulating and I can get pregnant still!! like I said could still end in chemical or mc but I can't let that keep me down and not let me be happy!! thanks everyone for helping me through this!! i'll keep everyone updated on how it's going and I hope it doesn't end as soon as it got here because I don't know when af is suppose to come so I am still worried about that but I am thinking 19th or 20th that would match up with my lp!! I hope so!! oh should I keep taking b vitamins after the positive I took todays does but they are very low I didn't notice til I got home and I was just going to take 2 a day til I found out if this cycle was a bust or not then start b50 complex and maybe vitex but hopefully this one will stick but I also have been taking prenatals since about time of ovulation..


----------



## RaeChay

Bondipod31 said:


> It is really nice to see all the support you all share. I am new to the site. We started IVF in November and just lost our little one at 9 weeks (via D&C) on NYE. We wanted to start the year off new. I understand that the first step is getting HCG down to zero or a negative. We still have not received the pathology reports back. We did do genetic testing so I am very interested to know if they have a medical answer for the mc. Thanks

Welcome bondi- I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I too had a loss over the holidays, and I know how painful and disorienting it is to be so sad while cheerful people are all around you. I can't imagine how hard that must be to lose a baby after having gone through the stress of IVF too, and the excitement that getting pregnant after all that would bring. 

When is your next appointment? I haven't had blood taken, but I've done several home pregnancy tests to see if I have leftover hcg in my urine. That is something you could try if you were anxious to know. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## Bondipod31

Thank you Castaway and Rae for your kind words. I greatly appreciate them.

I will go for another blood test next Wednesday. I assume hcg will be zero or negative. It was down to 74 this past Wednesday. I called the office today to ask again about the pathology report. It is still pending. I am feeling a bit frustrated but I think that is because it is something to focus on instead of thinking of the loss. 
I am interested to speak to my Dr. to understand timing and next steps. 
Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## RaeChay

Bondi- truer words have never been spoken. I found about 100 things to focus on intensely, and now I realize it was because I wanted something else to take my mind off the loss. Grieving is a weird process. Keep us posted.


----------



## brighteyez73

Tara158505 said:


> thanks bright, dh wants me to hold of on saying anything to anyone for a while, not that I can last long, but I understand why I am still worried but at the same time it's hard not to be happy and get excited even though I know the risks involved, even if I wait til 3 months that means nothing I could still lose it so I want to enjoy it while I can I don't know why I can't seem to pull back the excitement though since I do know what can happen, but at the same time at least I know im ovulating and I can get pregnant still!! like I said could still end in chemical or mc but I can't let that keep me down and not let me be happy!! thanks everyone for helping me through this!! i'll keep everyone updated on how it's going and I hope it doesn't end as soon as it got here because I don't know when af is suppose to come so I am still worried about that but I am thinking 19th or 20th that would match up with my lp!! I hope so!! oh should I keep taking b vitamins after the positive I took todays does but they are very low I didn't notice til I got home and I was just going to take 2 a day til I found out if this cycle was a bust or not then start b50 complex and maybe vitex but hopefully this one will stick but I also have been taking prenatals since about time of ovulation..

I completely understand your excitement and worry!! But everything will be fine!!!:hugs: I would just continue the prenatal vitamins and stop the B vitamins but I am not a OB so I would call and check with them first. I am so excited for you :happydance::happydance: I feel this is your rainbow!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Well I would never believe this, but yes this is MY luck.

I get to the appt and the Doctor dismisses me and doesn't even take me into a room. Says, and I quote, "I am sorry but you do not need to be seen, you do not have fertility issues...I am sorry for your loss but you will be able to conceive". That is it folks...I am so over professionals. That and oh yeah, they changed my appt time, AND never called to advise me. Waste of time.

Well that is the 2nd professional to tell me I have crappo luck, guess I should start believing it.:nope:

Hubs and I are trying to salvage this weekend as I am pretty sure I will be O'ing soon and don't want to miss out as I am peeved at these dang doctors!


----------



## RaeChay

Um...wow. Ok. What was the purpose of the appt? Does insurance cover anyone else? Sorry about your experience.


----------



## CastawayBride

RaeChay said:


> Um...wow. Ok. What was the purpose of the appt? Does insurance cover anyone else? Sorry about your experience.

It was a fertility specialist. I wanted to go as we had a full term loss which was really medical neglect so I am assuming that was "not an issue" in a weird kinda sense? Uh. 

Then this blighted ovum I guess he brushed off as again, bad luck.

I am livid. If he felt this strongly why not CANCEL? I had my husband take a half a day and not for nothing I took off Weds b/c that was the original appt, and then today again as this was the reschedule? I mean, yes, I may be "over reacting" and all but what about common freaking courtesy and talk to me? :nope:

So I am done with these so called professionals. The New OB I go to seems nice enough just not very aggressive at all (hence why I felt I needed to talk to a FS)....My acupuncturist actually has done more than anyone so I am going to keep up with her as well. Sigh....I have no luck in finding anyone of substance. My husband and I agreed that we are going to try to get high risk scans done at the hospital, the one that my OB delivers at.


----------



## mj2013

Bondi - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hang in there, it is tough. It took 6 weeks for me to get AF after my 11 week loss. I hope it goes quickly for you so you can start trying again. My pathology report came back with no genetic or medical issues so they don't know why the loss in my case. You'll definitely get support in this group, feel free to ask any questions you may have.

Tara - :happydance: Congrats!!!! FX for you!

Castaway - WTF!!!??? I would be so livid! Then why didn't he just cancel the appointment to begin with instead of wasting everyone's time :growlmad: I almost want to call my FS to verify he is going to see me as I would hate to drive 45 minutes to hear he won't. So where do we go from here? do you try to see a different one? or go back to the OB? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
(btw your mailbox is full, you might need to delete some stuff)

Rae & Brighteyez - :wave:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Bondi - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hang in there, it is tough. It took 6 weeks for me to get AF after my 11 week loss. I hope it goes quickly for you so you can start trying again. My pathology report came back with no genetic or medical issues so they don't know why the loss in my case. You'll definitely get support in this group, feel free to ask any questions you may have.
> 
> Tara - :happydance: Congrats!!!! FX for you!
> 
> Castaway - WTF!!!??? I would be so livid! Then why didn't he just cancel the appointment to begin with instead of wasting everyone's time :growlmad: I almost want to call my FS to verify he is going to see me as I would hate to drive 45 minutes to hear he won't. So where do we go from here? do you try to see a different one? or go back to the OB? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> (btw your mailbox is full, you might need to delete some stuff)
> 
> Rae & Brighteyez - :wave:

MJ I will clean out my mailbox, didn't realize it was full!

Hubby said enough with these doctors, we will stay with the OB and he can refer us for our scans somewhere (I can get high risk scans due to my prior loss). I was and still am at a loss over this. I cannot believe he just would not go over everything with us and validate our concerns but made it seem like we should just get on with our lives. It makes absolutely no sense but I guess since we have no issues conceiving the think I am crazy or something. Sigh....


----------



## Tara158505

thanks bright and mj, I am still cautious for now, well for a while, I am gong to look up info on the b vitamins cause I don't want to take them if they aren't safe even though an extremely low does like 2mg b6 lol so very low I take 2 so 4 b6 plus others are in it.. I took 3 more to confirm all faints so im hoping tomorrow will be darker I am assuming that the temp drop was implantation.. 


bondi, I am so sorry for your loss, how far along were you? I hope you get the information you need from those test and hopefully it will put your mind and heart at ease, although nothing can make it better, we just learn to cover up our bruises and try to move on as best we can.. I wish you a fast recovery and healing time!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

:hi:


mj2013 said:


> Bondi - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hang in there, it is tough. It took 6 weeks for me to get AF after my 11 week loss. I hope it goes quickly for you so you can start trying again. My pathology report came back with no genetic or medical issues so they don't know why the loss in my case. You'll definitely get support in this group, feel free to ask any questions you may have.
> 
> Tara - :happydance: Congrats!!!! FX for you!
> 
> Castaway - WTF!!!??? I would be so livid! Then why didn't he just cancel the appointment to begin with instead of wasting everyone's time :growlmad: I almost want to call my FS to verify he is going to see me as I would hate to drive 45 minutes to hear he won't. So where do we go from here? do you try to see a different one? or go back to the OB? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> (btw your mailbox is full, you might need to delete some stuff)
> 
> Rae & Brighteyez - :wave:

MJ - :hi:


----------



## Tara158505

incase anyone is wondering, b vitamins are recommended while pregnant, they help they baby grow and prevent birth defects as well as help with nausea and help to conceive as well as prevent mc (which we knew the last part) but just thought I would ad this tid bit of information for anyone interested or looking!! it says just to becareful with vitamin b3 cause excessive amounts can cause birth defects especially in the first trimester and breastfeeding it doesn't state how much though .. I am going to look and see if mine has b3 in it..


----------



## mj2013

Everyone has been so quiet this weekend? Anything new with you ladies?

Not much going on for me. FF says I'm 4dpo so I'm just waiting out the TWW.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Everyone has been so quiet this weekend? Anything new with you ladies?
> 
> Not much going on for me. FF says I'm 4dpo so I'm just waiting out the TWW.

:hi::hi:

Hi mj....

CD 10 no O just yet....hoping we O this cycle, I have never not O'd so hoping I am just a bit early. Not a whole lot going on we are vacation planning mode right now doing all our dining ressies and such....69 days to go! lol


----------



## mj2013

:wave::wave: Hey castaway....vacation planning is so much fun. A girlfriend called me today saying they want to plan a girls trip for either spring or early summer and I'm considering. It would be a ton of fun! 

No O yet, well I think since you O regularly you will but maybe in a couple more days. I know you sometimes O very early but do you ever O aroud cd14/15?

I was messing with FF and if my temp tomorrow is similar to my temp today it's going to change my O date from last wednesday to this past friday and make me 3 dpo tomorrow instead of 5dpo :wacko: So it's looking like another cycle where I won't really know what dpo it is, it could be 5dpo or 3dpo :shrug: So I'll just have to wait it out :coffee:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> :wave::wave: Hey castaway....vacation planning is so much fun. A girlfriend called me today saying they want to plan a girls trip for either spring or early summer and I'm considering. It would be a ton of fun!
> 
> No O yet, well I think since you O regularly you will but maybe in a couple more days. I know you sometimes O very early but do you ever O aroud cd14/15?
> 
> I was messing with FF and if my temp tomorrow is similar to my temp today it's going to change my O date from last wednesday to this past friday and make me 3 dpo tomorrow instead of 5dpo :wacko: So it's looking like another cycle where I won't really know what dpo it is, it could be 5dpo or 3dpo :shrug: So I'll just have to wait it out :coffee:

Well in the past two times I conceived it was between 10-14 I O'd. But the monitor would usually go high days before that, as early as CD 8! It has been all lows so who knows what is going on...

I am definitely looking forward to getting away. It is something we need after everything we have been through...a girls getaway sounds awesome too!!!


----------



## mj2013

FX your monitor goes high tomorrow or the next day so you O soon and we can be in the TWW together ;) Hope you're starting to get your bd in and you're not procrastinating like I did this cycle and ended up with late bding!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> FX your monitor goes high tomorrow or the next day so you O soon and we can be in the TWW together ;) Hope you're starting to get your bd in and you're not procrastinating like I did this cycle and ended up with late bding!

ha ha ha...Hubby didn't feel good last night but the 3 nights before we made it work and he said to me, and I quote, "I am staying up late tonight but I will give you some and then come back out to watch some football":haha:

So romantic. :dohh:


----------



## mj2013

lollll he sounds like my DH, that is exactly what mine would say!! Don't mess with the football!:haha:


----------



## mj2013

Tara - when FF changed your O date, did you go by the new O date they gave you or you stuck with the old one? just curious because FF changed mine this morning.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> lollll he sounds like my DH, that is exactly what mine would say!! Don't mess with the football!:haha:

Oh yes, cuddling comes with a time limit, "You've got 10 mins." ha ha ha I am like oh man, better hurry up and get my allotted time. :haha:

So I got a high today!! My acupuncturist yesterday said she was going to "stimulate my ovaries", it worked!!! I can't believe how much I am loving my acupuncturist, she dropped me down to once a week, I think I might just go through withdrawals! ha ha ha 

Your O date changed, hmmm. Did you do ovulation sticks as well to try and figure it out besides the temping?


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry I've been absent. Busy, busy!

:dust: to everyone, and :hugs: to newcomers.



I'm 10dpo today, and pretty convinced that I'm pregnant. I don't know why. Cramps, I guess. But also my dreams. And I was craving Mexican, which was huge last time. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> So sorry I've been absent. Busy, busy!
> 
> :dust: to everyone, and :hugs: to newcomers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 10dpo today, and pretty convinced that I'm pregnant. I don't know why. Cramps, I guess. But also my dreams. And I was craving Mexican, which was huge last time. :haha:

Ooh Ginger, are you going to test? I get early positives (8 dpo) usually so I am wondering, would you show positive?


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - YAYYYYY!!! We'll soon be in the TWW together :) 
I do use opk's I got a positive on cd13 and 14, originally FF said I ovulated on cd13 but now it put me to cd15, the day after my last positive opk.....so not sure. 

Ginger - you have willpower girl! At 10dpo I would've probably been through a ton of tests by now lol.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - YAYYYYY!!! We'll soon be in the TWW together :)
> I do use opk's I got a positive on cd13 and 14, originally FF said I ovulated on cd13 but now it put me to cd15, the day after my last positive opk.....so not sure.
> 
> Ginger - you have willpower girl! At 10dpo I would've probably been through a ton of tests by now lol.

ahhh OK, so if you went from the last OPK that could be your safe zone and you can still go ahead with the original DPO. At least that is how I think :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Well. The first time I got pregnant, I didn't get a very faint BFP until 14dpo, so I was trying to save myself the heartbreak of early testing...



But I did test early, and I got this!

https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/test_zps4f18ef32.jpg


----------



## Tara158505

mj, the last one always go by your last one!! you can't get another surge unless its a real one or pregnant in which case you would be able to pick it up on pregnancy test and it saves you the heartache of worrying plus if you temp it should help you pin point it better if I were you id take out all the positive opks, if you put them in there that is and let FF see what it says by just your temps!! every time I have gotten pregnant the last opk was right and I surged at least 2 times the first one like 9 days apart this one since it was so late was only a few days apart but it is correct!!

Ginger, congratulations that's how my first positive was and I was on that same test!! woooo hooo !!:happydance::dance:


----------



## Tara158505

mj, if you can post your chart and ill take a look at it for you.. also if you want to look at mine maybe you will see what I am talking about I just put my positive opks in the notes and removed them all and the where you see the temp dip and then rise on cd 23 and cd 24 it corresponds with the very last 2 positive opks that were on cd 24 and cd 25 you can see the # note symbol where I noted it then negatives followed til I ran out of opks lol which I was pretty sure my temps were right on going by the opks but it changed my 3 or 4 times because it goes by all sigs, positive opks, fertile cm, etc or youwill get dotted crosshairs instead of solid , but if you removed them and just go by your temp and cm you should get it right on!!


----------



## Bondipod31

Tara158505 said:


> thanks bright and mj, I am still cautious for now, well for a while, I am gong to look up info on the b vitamins cause I don't want to take them if they aren't safe even though an extremely low does like 2mg b6 lol so very low I take 2 so 4 b6 plus others are in it.. I took 3 more to confirm all faints so im hoping tomorrow will be darker I am assuming that the temp drop was implantation..
> 
> 
> bondi, I am so sorry for your loss, how far along were you? I hope you get the information you need from those test and hopefully it will put your mind and heart at ease, although nothing can make it better, we just learn to cover up our bruises and try to move on as best we can.. I wish you a fast recovery and healing time!!:hugs::hugs:

Hi Tara - I was between week 8 and 9.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Well. The first time I got pregnant, I didn't get a very faint BFP until 14dpo, so I was trying to save myself the heartbreak of early testing...
> 
> 
> 
> But I did test early, and I got this!
> 
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/test_zps4f18ef32.jpg

Yeah!! That is great! Defintely positive!! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thank you! :hugs:

I got a darker line on a FRER, and a Positive 1-2 on a digi, so I'm pretty happy for 10dpo, considering none of these tests were with FMU! :haha:


----------



## Tara158505

well let's see how this one goes, I hope it decides to stick around this time!!:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby 5.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tara158505

aww ginger we are right there together !! woo hoo:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Thanks for the info Tara.

Ginger -:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you! Hoping to join you in another week :winkwink: FX


----------



## RaeChay

yay congrats to both tara and ginger. sending lots of sticky dust to you both!


----------



## Tara158505

thanks rae I am pretty excited about it!!


----------



## Tella

HUGE congrats to Ginger and Tara!!!! So glad we are getting bpfs in this thread!!! Just a few more and we will all be making a new thread in the pregnancy section :winkwink:

Praying for sticky beans and your Rainbows.

Cast, yay for highs!!! Get bding girl, you need to catch that eggy!!!!

MJ, that is crappy! hope you have managed to continue BDing. As we always take a breather after O. Like this month i was sure i Od early but i triggered anyway on Saturday and got hectic O cramps yesterday and we missed the two most important part of fertile period. Hope we did it!

AFM > 1 dpo officially but i have a slight idea i Od on Friday and then again Yesterday due to the trigger. Which ever i just pray we have managed to catch that eggy and that it will implant in the next week. I will be testing from 11dpo and 12dpo as i have another obstacle race the 1st of Feb. And im contemplating to just not do the high water jump even if i get a bfn just incase.


----------



## Tara158505

thanks tella, wow a high water jump in an obstacle race, your life must be very interesting and exciting lol, I bet your in great shape, you go girl!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Ginger - Congrats!!!!:hugs:

Hello ladies,
How is everyone? Well I hope. AF left on Sunday so can't wait to start BD'ing and use pre-seed.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks everyone!

I hope to see more October babies!


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - FX for you. Do you use opk's or anything?

Tella - Yea it does suck, I'm either 4dpo or 6 dpo today depending on if FF is set to advanced settings or FAM settings.....weired but whatever! I was thinking of signing up for another obstacle course race too, it's Feb 8th, so if no bfp then I will probably do it. I cut back on my bootcamp this week, only cycling so I will have to step it back up to warrior training mode lol

Castaway - Hope you're bding away!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Brighteyez - FX for you. Do you use opk's or anything?
> 
> Tella - Yea it does suck, I'm either 4dpo or 6 dpo today depending on if FF is set to advanced settings or FAM settings.....weired but whatever! I was thinking of signing up for another obstacle course race too, it's Feb 8th, so if no bfp then I will probably do it. I cut back on my bootcamp this week, only cycling so I will have to step it back up to warrior training mode lol
> 
> Castaway - Hope you're bding away!

Yes, no rest in this house. :haha:

We had early dismissal at work AND looking like our office will be closed tomorrow. Lots of baby making time....:happydance:


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Brighteyez - FX for you. Do you use opk's or anything?
> 
> Tella - Yea it does suck, I'm either 4dpo or 6 dpo today depending on if FF is set to advanced settings or FAM settings.....weired but whatever! I was thinking of signing up for another obstacle course race too, it's Feb 8th, so if no bfp then I will probably do it. I cut back on my bootcamp this week, only cycling so I will have to step it back up to warrior training mode lol
> 
> Castaway - Hope you're bding away!
> 
> Yes, no rest in this house. :haha:
> 
> We had early dismissal at work AND looking like our office will be closed tomorrow. Lots of baby making time....:happydance:Click to expand...

LOL that's awesome!! :thumbup: at least you will be way more prepared than I was this cycle lol being caught off guard by early O. Typically how long after your monitor gives you a high do you O? 
Secretly I'm feeling good about this cycle :shhh: but we'll know soon enough :winkwink:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Brighteyez - FX for you. Do you use opk's or anything?
> 
> Tella - Yea it does suck, I'm either 4dpo or 6 dpo today depending on if FF is set to advanced settings or FAM settings.....weired but whatever! I was thinking of signing up for another obstacle course race too, it's Feb 8th, so if no bfp then I will probably do it. I cut back on my bootcamp this week, only cycling so I will have to step it back up to warrior training mode lol
> 
> Castaway - Hope you're bding away!
> 
> Yes, no rest in this house. :haha:
> 
> We had early dismissal at work AND looking like our office will be closed tomorrow. Lots of baby making time....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL that's awesome!! :thumbup: at least you will be way more prepared than I was this cycle lol being caught off guard by early O. Typically how long after your monitor gives you a high do you O?
> Secretly I'm feeling good about this cycle :shhh: but we'll know soon enough :winkwink:Click to expand...

I hope this is it for you hun, I really do!

Usually I get 4 or 5 highs then my peak. It gives you a week of fertility instead of just O which is kinda nice...to be honest both times I got pregnant by doing the horizontal rodeo BEFORE O. I think it is a good idea to have the little go getters there waiting...impatiently :thumb up:

I am thinking my big O will be the end of the week...fingers crossed! Then I usually test positive around 8 DPO if I don't get my positive then most likely we will just try again next month....hoping we are pregnant for our trip so we can take some nice photos for the photo album...


----------



## mj2013

Thanks girly, I really hope this is it for me too....and you! We'll see though. 

Yes it's good to have the swimmers there waiting for sure, not sure I was able to have any there waiting unless they were hanging out there for 6 days lol. We got BD in the morning before I O'd in the afternoon...I think, because FF changed my dates I'm unsure but I think I should be covered....hopefully. I still feel good about the cycle though, despite any confusion.

The pg pics at Disney would be nice, makes for a good story too! When are you guys going again? March right? You'll have fun and it will be good for you both to get away.

I was thinking if I do become pg this cycle I would wait till DH on valentines.....that would be the longest I could probably go anyway before he started questioning me about the fact that I wasn't setting up a "bd schedule" lolll. Anyway, let me not get ahead of myself, just have to wait it out and see.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Thanks girly, I really hope this is it for me too....and you! We'll see though.
> 
> Yes it's good to have the swimmers there waiting for sure, not sure I was able to have any there waiting unless they were hanging out there for 6 days lol. We got BD in the morning before I O'd in the afternoon...I think, because FF changed my dates I'm unsure but I think I should be covered....hopefully. I still feel good about the cycle though, despite any confusion.
> 
> The pg pics at Disney would be nice, makes for a good story too! When are you guys going again? March right? You'll have fun and it will be good for you both to get away.
> 
> I was thinking if I do become pg this cycle I would wait till DH on valentines.....that would be the longest I could probably go anyway before he started questioning me about the fact that I wasn't setting up a "bd schedule" lolll. Anyway, let me not get ahead of myself, just have to wait it out and see.

I thought the same thing, would love to surprise my husband on our trip...BUT if I got pregnant this cycle I would be going into my second tri in Disney so yeah that wouldn't work but yes, Valentines day would be a great way to tell them!!

I was pregnant, both times before, on the first cycle. I hope and pray for the same luck this time around but feel like it would be too good to be true...I mean that is some luck so three times seems like wishful thinking.


----------



## GingerPanda

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mj2013

Stay positive Castaway, you could still get your bfp for this valentines too. It could happen so why not for you! You usually get pg 1st cycle TTC so that means that you get pg easily so you have a higher chance of getting your bfp this cycle. 

Thanks for the baby dust Ginger :) Have you started booking your Dr's appointments and stuff yet?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Stay positive Castaway, you could still get your bfp for this valentines too. It could happen so why not for you! You usually get pg 1st cycle TTC so that means that you get pg easily so you have a higher chance of getting your bfp this cycle.
> 
> Thanks for the baby dust Ginger :) Have you started booking your Dr's appointments and stuff yet?

:hugs: 

A girl can dream, right!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Stay positive Castaway, you could still get your bfp for this valentines too. It could happen so why not for you! You usually get pg 1st cycle TTC so that means that you get pg easily so you have a higher chance of getting your bfp this cycle.
> 
> Thanks for the baby dust Ginger :) Have you started booking your Dr's appointments and stuff yet?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> A girl can dream, right!Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

mj2013 said:


> Brighteyez - FX for you. Do you use opk's or anything?
> 
> Tella - Yea it does suck, I'm either 4dpo or 6 dpo today depending on if FF is set to advanced settings or FAM settings.....weired but whatever! I was thinking of signing up for another obstacle course race too, it's Feb 8th, so if no bfp then I will probably do it. I cut back on my bootcamp this week, only cycling so I will have to step it back up to warrior training mode lol
> 
> Castaway - Hope you're bding away!

MJ - Thank you! I do use opk's, temping and checking CM and CP, so hopefully this will work.


----------



## mj2013

brighteyez73 said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Brighteyez - FX for you. Do you use opk's or anything?
> 
> Tella - Yea it does suck, I'm either 4dpo or 6 dpo today depending on if FF is set to advanced settings or FAM settings.....weired but whatever! I was thinking of signing up for another obstacle course race too, it's Feb 8th, so if no bfp then I will probably do it. I cut back on my bootcamp this week, only cycling so I will have to step it back up to warrior training mode lol
> 
> Castaway - Hope you're bding away!
> 
> MJ - Thank you! I do use opk's, temping and checking CM and CP, so hopefully this will work.Click to expand...

I just noticed your FF chart in your sig :dohh:


----------



## Tella

MJ, Ours is set for the first weekend of each month so i will do them till i get a bfp but im laying off my training schedule, only running and yoga for now. Even the yoga is different for Pre O and post O.

Funny you say warrior training mode, as our race is called The Warrior Race :haha:

Cast, Yay for lots of BD!!!! There will lots of contenders for that eggie! We pray you have the same amount of luck this cycle as the previous ones and then even more so that it is your Rainbow.

Fxd for those photos for Album!!!

bright, i hope that the close monitoring will make sure you catch that eggy and that it will be testing time before you know it.

AFM > The dreaded 2ww has just started, still 9days before i start testing. I need to know if there is bfp before the race, a place i will give up with the greatest of ease :winkwink:


----------



## brighteyez73

mj2013 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Brighteyez - FX for you. Do you use opk's or anything?
> 
> Tella - Yea it does suck, I'm either 4dpo or 6 dpo today depending on if FF is set to advanced settings or FAM settings.....weired but whatever! I was thinking of signing up for another obstacle course race too, it's Feb 8th, so if no bfp then I will probably do it. I cut back on my bootcamp this week, only cycling so I will have to step it back up to warrior training mode lol
> 
> Castaway - Hope you're bding away!
> 
> MJ - Thank you! I do use opk's, temping and checking CM and CP, so hopefully this will work.Click to expand...
> 
> I just noticed your FF chart in your sig :dohh:Click to expand...

MJ - thats ok I do the same thing all the time.


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> MJ, Ours is set for the first weekend of each month so i will do them till i get a bfp but im laying off my training schedule, only running and yoga for now. Even the yoga is different for Pre O and post O.
> 
> Funny you say warrior training mode, as our race is called The Warrior Race :haha:
> 
> Cast, Yay for lots of BD!!!! There will lots of contenders for that eggie! We pray you have the same amount of luck this cycle as the previous ones and then even more so that it is your Rainbow.
> 
> Fxd for those photos for Album!!!
> 
> bright, i hope that the close monitoring will make sure you catch that eggy and that it will be testing time before you know it.
> 
> AFM > The dreaded 2ww has just started, still 9days before i start testing. I need to know if there is bfp before the race, a place i will give up with the greatest of ease :winkwink:


lol Tella that's funny your race is called that, some of my bootcamp classes are actually called training for warriors :haha: 

FX you do get your bfp this cycle. I'm either 5dpo or 7dpo lol, I think I should just stick to the 5dpo to be on the safe side. Guess we're both waiting it out :coffee:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> MJ, Ours is set for the first weekend of each month so i will do them till i get a bfp but im laying off my training schedule, only running and yoga for now. Even the yoga is different for Pre O and post O.
> 
> Funny you say warrior training mode, as our race is called The Warrior Race :haha:
> 
> Cast, Yay for lots of BD!!!! There will lots of contenders for that eggie! We pray you have the same amount of luck this cycle as the previous ones and then even more so that it is your Rainbow.
> 
> Fxd for those photos for Album!!!
> 
> bright, i hope that the close monitoring will make sure you catch that eggy and that it will be testing time before you know it.
> 
> AFM > The dreaded 2ww has just started, still 9days before i start testing. I need to know if there is bfp before the race, a place i will give up with the greatest of ease :winkwink:

Thanks hun, I am hoping so too! Baby dust to you this cycle...hope you caught that egg!

Our friends are doing the warrior race too!


----------



## CastawayBride

Fell asleep last night at 8:15 PM!! Hubs did not wake me up saying, "You looked so tired":growl mad:

With that being said, I didn't wake up until almost 10 AM...guess I did need that sleep! LOL

OPK got darker, didn't get to my monitor since I overslept...looking like O will be Thursday or Friday, CD 14 or 15!

Can't wait to be in the TWW finally :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tara158505

stalking mj and ginger!! :munch: lots of baby dust to you both!! hope you kick ass at your races!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Tara, do you have a journal? Mine's in my spoiler in my sig, and next to it is the link to my October rainbow thread. Would like to keep in touch. :)


----------



## mj2013

Here's my latest chart. FF says I O'd cd15 but before it was saying I O'd cd 13. Just want opinions for any of you charters if you think cd13 or cd15 looks more correct?
 



Attached Files:







Picture 6.png
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tara158505

no ginger I don't, I don't know how to do that?


----------



## Tara158505

mj2013 said:


> Here's my latest chart. FF says I O'd cd15 but before it was saying I O'd cd 13. Just want opinions for any of you charters if you think cd13 or cd15 looks more correct?

 cd 15 it's the steady one that goes above the cover line and stays the other dips down again then back up cd 15 definitely looks like o day!!


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Here's my latest chart. FF says I O'd cd15 but before it was saying I O'd cd 13. Just want opinions for any of you charters if you think cd13 or cd15 looks more correct?
> 
> cd 15 it's the steady one that goes above the cover line and stays the other dips down again then back up cd 15 definitely looks like o day!!Click to expand...

Thanks Tara - cd15 would definitely give me better bd days so I hope that is really the day :winkwink:


----------



## Tara158505

mj, I missed my o day and 2 days before it so don't give up hope!!


----------



## CastawayBride

I cannot believe it but my cycle is right on time, not early like it was after I gave birth! CD 14, ovulated today according to my monitor! Woot Woot! I did not expect my body to go back to normal this fast after all it went through but I give a lot of the credit to acupuncture. Hope everyone is doing well....now to get through the TWW....I will be testing by the weekend, who am I kidding!? :haha:


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> I cannot believe it but my cycle is right on time, not early like it was after I gave birth! CD 14, ovulated today according to my monitor! Woot Woot! I did not expect my body to go back to normal this fast after all it went through but I give a lot of the credit to acupuncture. Hope everyone is doing well....now to get through the TWW....I will be testing by the weekend, who am I kidding!? :haha:

:happydance::happydance:yayyy for O! Welcome to the dreaded TWW :haha: I'm sure I'll be testing by the weekend as well even if it's too early lol.


----------



## mj2013

Everyone is so quiet....no updates? or is everyone in the waiting period with nothing to report?

I've been having cramps on and off all day today, I swore AF was coming but it would be so early. I'm hoping it's the little egg burrowing in nice and deep. FX!

Other than that I miss my workouts terribly.....it makes me so sad to not be there but I want a baby more so I guess I have to lay off. Especially when I do get my bfp, my Dr is going to straight up tell me like he did the last time....all that circuit training, crossfit, bootcamp, obstacle course races just forget about them. He said I could only walk (not even jog), cycle, do light weights and that's it. When I don't workout I eat like a pig so I'm going to have to find that middle ground. I gained 60lbs with DD and that can't happen again.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Everyone is so quiet....no updates? or is everyone in the waiting period with nothing to report?
> 
> I've been having cramps on and off all day today, I swore AF was coming but it would be so early. I'm hoping it's the little egg burrowing in nice and deep. FX!
> 
> Other than that I miss my workouts terribly.....it makes me so sad to not be there but I want a baby more so I guess I have to lay off. Especially when I do get my bfp, my Dr is going to straight up tell me like he did the last time....all that circuit training, crossfit, bootcamp, obstacle course races just forget about them. He said I could only walk (not even jog), cycle, do light weights and that's it. When I don't workout I eat like a pig so I'm going to have to find that middle ground. I gained 60lbs with DD and that can't happen again.

Nothin to report here...still BDing for a few more days then we are going to take a break...lol All this baby dancing is pretty exhausting ;) Here is to hoping we get our positives soon...how many DPO are you now MJ?


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is so quiet....no updates? or is everyone in the waiting period with nothing to report?
> 
> I've been having cramps on and off all day today, I swore AF was coming but it would be so early. I'm hoping it's the little egg burrowing in nice and deep. FX!
> 
> Other than that I miss my workouts terribly.....it makes me so sad to not be there but I want a baby more so I guess I have to lay off. Especially when I do get my bfp, my Dr is going to straight up tell me like he did the last time....all that circuit training, crossfit, bootcamp, obstacle course races just forget about them. He said I could only walk (not even jog), cycle, do light weights and that's it. When I don't workout I eat like a pig so I'm going to have to find that middle ground. I gained 60lbs with DD and that can't happen again.
> 
> Nothin to report here...still BDing for a few more days then we are going to take a break...lol All this baby dancing is pretty exhausting ;) Here is to hoping we get our positives soon...how many DPO are you now MJ?Click to expand...

O yes, definitely get in a couple more days just in case :winkwink: I know it is exhausting but I guess nothing worth having comes easy.

Girl you know that's a tough question to answer lol, according to FF now I'm 6dpo but I would've been 8dpo if it didn't change my O date.....so I'm going to go with 6dpo and hope for the best. FX this is it for us :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is so quiet....no updates? or is everyone in the waiting period with nothing to report?
> 
> I've been having cramps on and off all day today, I swore AF was coming but it would be so early. I'm hoping it's the little egg burrowing in nice and deep. FX!
> 
> Other than that I miss my workouts terribly.....it makes me so sad to not be there but I want a baby more so I guess I have to lay off. Especially when I do get my bfp, my Dr is going to straight up tell me like he did the last time....all that circuit training, crossfit, bootcamp, obstacle course races just forget about them. He said I could only walk (not even jog), cycle, do light weights and that's it. When I don't workout I eat like a pig so I'm going to have to find that middle ground. I gained 60lbs with DD and that can't happen again.
> 
> Nothin to report here...still BDing for a few more days then we are going to take a break...lol All this baby dancing is pretty exhausting ;) Here is to hoping we get our positives soon...how many DPO are you now MJ?Click to expand...
> 
> O yes, definitely get in a couple more days just in case :winkwink: I know it is exhausting but I guess nothing worth having comes easy.
> 
> Girl you know that's a tough question to answer lol, according to FF now I'm 6dpo but I would've been 8dpo if it didn't change my O date.....so I'm going to go with 6dpo and hope for the best. FX this is it for us :flower:Click to expand...

Eek....when do you usually get your positives? Later, or earlier? I can't wait, I am going to start testing Monday I think, lol.


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is so quiet....no updates? or is everyone in the waiting period with nothing to report?
> 
> I've been having cramps on and off all day today, I swore AF was coming but it would be so early. I'm hoping it's the little egg burrowing in nice and deep. FX!
> 
> Other than that I miss my workouts terribly.....it makes me so sad to not be there but I want a baby more so I guess I have to lay off. Especially when I do get my bfp, my Dr is going to straight up tell me like he did the last time....all that circuit training, crossfit, bootcamp, obstacle course races just forget about them. He said I could only walk (not even jog), cycle, do light weights and that's it. When I don't workout I eat like a pig so I'm going to have to find that middle ground. I gained 60lbs with DD and that can't happen again.
> 
> Nothin to report here...still BDing for a few more days then we are going to take a break...lol All this baby dancing is pretty exhausting ;) Here is to hoping we get our positives soon...how many DPO are you now MJ?Click to expand...
> 
> O yes, definitely get in a couple more days just in case :winkwink: I know it is exhausting but I guess nothing worth having comes easy.
> 
> Girl you know that's a tough question to answer lol, according to FF now I'm 6dpo but I would've been 8dpo if it didn't change my O date.....so I'm going to go with 6dpo and hope for the best. FX this is it for us :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Eek....when do you usually get your positives? Later, or earlier? I can't wait, I am going to start testing Monday I think, lol.Click to expand...

With my mc last year I got bfp at 9dpo, but with the chemical in December I didn't get my bfp till 13dpo......so I guess it could be any time :shrug: I'm hoping sooner than later though. I planned to start testing on saturday but of course I started today using my IC's :blush::haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is so quiet....no updates? or is everyone in the waiting period with nothing to report?
> 
> I've been having cramps on and off all day today, I swore AF was coming but it would be so early. I'm hoping it's the little egg burrowing in nice and deep. FX!
> 
> Other than that I miss my workouts terribly.....it makes me so sad to not be there but I want a baby more so I guess I have to lay off. Especially when I do get my bfp, my Dr is going to straight up tell me like he did the last time....all that circuit training, crossfit, bootcamp, obstacle course races just forget about them. He said I could only walk (not even jog), cycle, do light weights and that's it. When I don't workout I eat like a pig so I'm going to have to find that middle ground. I gained 60lbs with DD and that can't happen again.
> 
> Nothin to report here...still BDing for a few more days then we are going to take a break...lol All this baby dancing is pretty exhausting ;) Here is to hoping we get our positives soon...how many DPO are you now MJ?Click to expand...
> 
> O yes, definitely get in a couple more days just in case :winkwink: I know it is exhausting but I guess nothing worth having comes easy.
> 
> Girl you know that's a tough question to answer lol, according to FF now I'm 6dpo but I would've been 8dpo if it didn't change my O date.....so I'm going to go with 6dpo and hope for the best. FX this is it for us :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Eek....when do you usually get your positives? Later, or earlier? I can't wait, I am going to start testing Monday I think, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> With my mc last year I got bfp at 9dpo, but with the chemical in December I didn't get my bfp till 13dpo......so I guess it could be any time :shrug: I'm hoping sooner than later though. I planned to start testing on saturday but of course I started today using my IC's :blush::haha:Click to expand...

ha ha ha same here, I test so early but usually get a positive early. I am wondering if it is b/c I have shorter cycles, 26 days?


----------



## Tara158505

so mj, how's those temps looking so far in the tww?


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - it just could be because of your cycle length.

Tara - my temps are still high up there. I was looking at my charts and this is the highest my temps post O have ever been. Hoping that's a good sign too......even though I have seen ppl say their temps are higher than any time and AF still show up so I'm really not going to get overly excited just because of that.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - it just could be because of your cycle length.
> 
> Tara - my temps are still high up there. I was looking at my charts and this is the highest my temps post O have ever been. Hoping that's a good sign too......even though I have seen ppl say their temps are higher than any time and AF still show up so I'm really not going to get overly excited just because of that.

Well 6 more days till I have an answer! Lol fingers crossed you know sooner!! I have to say I was devastated that we were not going to have our Spring baby but I am starting to get excited we may have a lil pumpkin!!


----------



## Tara158505

mine stayed low high I guess you could say, feel free to check it out, I had a drip at 7 dpo and at 8 dpo I thought the extremely faint lines I saw were just me going crazy but 9 dpo fmu told me I was right!! my cycled was suppose to be prolly 34 days this cycle because that's going by my lp which doesn't usually change and I still got my bfp at 9 dpo I think it just depends on when implantation takes place because hcg can't be produced until then.. good luck girl you got this!!


----------



## Tara158505

does anyone know if you make a new thread is there a way to edit the title or delete the whole thread all together?


----------



## GingerPanda

Tara158505 said:


> does anyone know if you make a new thread is there a way to edit the title or delete the whole thread all together?

You can edit the title. All you have to do is go to the first post and edit it, then go to the advanced editor and change what's in the "Title:" box. It'll change the title of the whole thread.

As far as deleting a thread, you'd have to ask a mod to do that. :)


----------



## Tara158505

thanks ginger I put a $ sign instead of & sign lol!!


----------



## CastawayBride

What is everyone's take on flying when you are almost into your second trimester? I just realized if we conceived this cycle we will be leaving at the end of first tri and returning in the second tri....I never thought about flying pregnant. Now I am like hmmm....I even pre ordered tickets for a tethered balloon ride. Looks like I will have to give those away as well if we do fall pregnant...


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> What is everyone's take on flying when you are almost into your second trimester? I just realized if we conceived this cycle we will be leaving at the end of first tri and returning in the second tri....I never thought about flying pregnant. Now I am like hmmm....I even pre ordered tickets for a tethered balloon ride. Looks like I will have to give those away as well if we do fall pregnant...

I think you should be ok to travel. It's traveling in the beginning that makes me nervous, but by the time you're entering the 2nd tri I feel like the baby has made his/herself nice and cozy and there's less of a chance of something going wrong. Just my thoughts.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone's take on flying when you are almost into your second trimester? I just realized if we conceived this cycle we will be leaving at the end of first tri and returning in the second tri....I never thought about flying pregnant. Now I am like hmmm....I even pre ordered tickets for a tethered balloon ride. Looks like I will have to give those away as well if we do fall pregnant...
> 
> I think you should be ok to travel. It's traveling in the beginning that makes me nervous, but by the time you're entering the 2nd tri I feel like the baby has made his/herself nice and cozy and there's less of a chance of something going wrong. Just my thoughts.Click to expand...

That is what I thought. As soon as I know if I am I will call and get in ASAP and mention to the doc. I can get a full refund with 30 days notice. I am at 63 days right now...so even one more cycle and we should be within our time frame. I don't want to cancel....we are planning a low key, half day in the park, half day dinner/pool time anyway....


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone's take on flying when you are almost into your second trimester? I just realized if we conceived this cycle we will be leaving at the end of first tri and returning in the second tri....I never thought about flying pregnant. Now I am like hmmm....I even pre ordered tickets for a tethered balloon ride. Looks like I will have to give those away as well if we do fall pregnant...
> 
> I think you should be ok to travel. It's traveling in the beginning that makes me nervous, but by the time you're entering the 2nd tri I feel like the baby has made his/herself nice and cozy and there's less of a chance of something going wrong. Just my thoughts.Click to expand...
> 
> That is what I thought. As soon as I know if I am I will call and get in ASAP and mention to the doc. I can get a full refund with 30 days notice. I am at 63 days right now...so even one more cycle and we should be within our time frame. I don't want to cancel....we are planning a low key, half day in the park, half day dinner/pool time anyway....Click to expand...

I don't think you will have to cancel, I think the timing will be perfect especially if you get your bfp this cycle.

afm my temp dropped today so it's making me nervous, not sure what to think, just have to continue waiting to see I guess :coffee:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone's take on flying when you are almost into your second trimester? I just realized if we conceived this cycle we will be leaving at the end of first tri and returning in the second tri....I never thought about flying pregnant. Now I am like hmmm....I even pre ordered tickets for a tethered balloon ride. Looks like I will have to give those away as well if we do fall pregnant...
> 
> I think you should be ok to travel. It's traveling in the beginning that makes me nervous, but by the time you're entering the 2nd tri I feel like the baby has made his/herself nice and cozy and there's less of a chance of something going wrong. Just my thoughts.Click to expand...
> 
> That is what I thought. As soon as I know if I am I will call and get in ASAP and mention to the doc. I can get a full refund with 30 days notice. I am at 63 days right now...so even one more cycle and we should be within our time frame. I don't want to cancel....we are planning a low key, half day in the park, half day dinner/pool time anyway....Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you will have to cancel, I think the timing will be perfect especially if you get your bfp this cycle.
> 
> afm my temp dropped today so it's making me nervous, not sure what to think, just have to continue waiting to see I guess :coffee:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed, I wouldn't worry about it too much. I cannot believe I am saying this but I want Monday to hurry up, LOL That means I will be getting to where I can almost test! LOL


----------



## Tara158505

mj, going by the last opk what dpo are you? I had a dip at 7dpo, but that excited me more than anything and 2 days later bfp!! so don't give up yet!!


----------



## mj2013

Lol @castaway wanting it to be Monday. 

Tara- FF says I'm 8 dpo today. I'm very nervous about my temps going down, but I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Tara158505

mj, when is af due? I wouldn't think too much into it because honestly anything can cause a second dip after o, was it below or above the cl? ill take a look if you want to post it? if you check mine in my sig youll see what I am talking about ;


----------



## Tara158505

im curious what is the temp corrector I keep hearing about on ff and how do you use it, not that it matters for me now, but I only see discard temp I don't know how you can get it to auto correct if you feel you need to? I don't think its a good I deal, but I am just wondering why I haven't seen it? have you mj?


----------



## mj2013

Tara- af should come next Saturday or Sunday. I'm not sure about the temp adjuster on FF. I haven't heard of it or used it so really not sure.


----------



## Tara158505

mj, if you know for sure af isn't due til then girl I wouldn't worry about it honestly, to me, that would be a good sign that implantation has occurred, I would test in 2 days for the heck of it just to see!! :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> mj, if you know for sure af isn't due til then girl I wouldn't worry about it honestly, to me, that would be a good sign that implantation has occurred, I would test in 2 days for the heck of it just to see!! :hugs:

I've been testing with dollar store tests since yesterday :blush::haha: I'm just a POAS addict lol. All negative so far, I'll keep testing till about 12dpo and if no bfp by that time then I know I'm out.


----------



## Tara158505

that's what I used too and that's the first one I got a positive on at 9dpo!! good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> that's what I used too and that's the first one I got a positive on at 9dpo!! good luck!!:hugs:

Was your test the day before 9dpo completely negative?


----------



## Tara158505

depressingly negative, lol the only time I thought I saw something on 8dpo on a frer and dt but I thought maybe I was crazy and it was with very concentrated prr, the next am I took one and it was a good faint pos!!


----------



## RaeChay

I believe the temp adjuster on FF adjusts based on the time you woke up. At least that's what people were talking about on a diff thread. So for example, if you took temp earlier or later than your usual, it would adjust for time.


----------



## Tara158505

hmm, I am not sure that's the same thing, this actually changes the temp for example if you woke up late or early, or for whatever reason your temp may have been messed up and was too high or low such as 98.64 and has been high for the previous days but today it was 97.44 the ff corrector would take all temps in example and then chose a better fitting temp such as 98.44 or 97.46 I don't know if I am making sense, but I have seen it a few times, but all I can find is the discarder.. hmm who knows lol


----------



## mj2013

Tara - there is a temp corrector if you wake up earlier or later. When viewing your calender in FF, there are drop down sections at the top of the screen (home,data, view, analysis etc...). If you click on Data it is under that tab and you can put in the information there.


----------



## Tella

How you keeping MJ? Any symptoms that might be giving us some hope?

AFM > I had some intense cramps on 5dpo so bad that i couldnt even walk or stand up straight and only after forcing to walk a bit it got better. Some "crawling" sensation on my boobs yesterday and today AF type pressure pains. Im praying so hard that it is it and that im not imagining it.


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> How you keeping MJ? Any symptoms that might be giving us some hope?
> 
> AFM > I had some intense cramps on 5dpo so bad that i couldnt even walk or stand up straight and only after forcing to walk a bit it got better. Some "crawling" sensation on my boobs yesterday and today AF type pressure pains. Im praying so hard that it is it and that im not imagining it.

Hey Tella- I had cramping at 6dpo too but beginning to doubt this cycle. 10 dpo today bfn and my temps look like they're declining slowly. Will give it 2 more days before I count myself completely out. Thursday is my appt with a FS, so hopefully if this cycle is a bust I can get some assistance from him ;)


----------



## Tara158505

ah ha!! thanks mj!! sorry about the bfn, don't give up just yet!! let us know what the fs says!!:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

MJ, hoping to see a positive for you soon! 

AFM: I think I am 4 DPO, maybe 5 as I skipped one day of my monitor right around O. Cramping slightly, nothing major. I have had a lot of wetness down in the lady garden though:haha: Today it turned to creamy yellow, had that with my other pregnancies so fingers crossed it is not just hormones! I have had to blow my nose too which my husband likes to remind me, "You are not sick, must be something." LOL

I wanted to wait, if pregnant, to tell him V day....doubt I can he is asking me every day you testing today??? LOL


----------



## 3Minions

Hey guys! Just dropping by to say I got a bfp at 8 dpo  GL to the rest of you!


----------



## mj2013

3minions - Congrats girl!!!:happydance::happydance:

Castaway - I'm not sure you will be able to keep it from him if you do get a bfp, unless you tell a white lie :blush::haha: FX for you though! I'm feeling like I'm out and waiting for FS appt on thursday.


----------



## niccole

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I posted... I got into a pretty bad funk. But all my surgeries are over now and we finally got the go ahead to try and conceive. This is our first time to actually really be trying, and I'm not exactly sure how to track my symptoms. I know my cycle is usually exactly 28 days and I should be starting tomorrow. I've had some pretty bad cramps for the past two weeks and (TMI warning) lots of white discharge. The discharge was so bad today I thought it was my period. Also really tired, and a slight fever last night.. 99.7... I have some cheapo hcg tests that have all come back negative. I took the last one yesterday morning. Anybody ever experienced any of these? I'm afraid I'm reading too much into everything.


----------



## mj2013

niccole said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a while since I posted... I got into a pretty bad funk. But all my surgeries are over now and we finally got the go ahead to try and conceive. This is our first time to actually really be trying, and I'm not exactly sure how to track my symptoms. I know my cycle is usually exactly 28 days and I should be starting tomorrow. I've had some pretty bad cramps for the past two weeks and (TMI warning) lots of white discharge. The discharge was so bad today I thought it was my period. Also really tired, and a slight fever last night.. 99.7... I have some cheapo hcg tests that have all come back negative. I took the last one yesterday morning. Anybody ever experienced any of these? I'm afraid I'm reading too much into everything.


Hey Niccole,

Glad your back and got everything taken care of. I'm going to a FS on thursday to run tests etc so I will probably be going through a lot too. As far as cm I usually only get a lot of creamy cm after I O and before AF. So AF could be coming if you're expecting it. Sorry I can't help too much :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - Have you started testing as yet?


----------



## brighteyez73

Ladies please HELP!!!:wacko: I tested today for ovulation and hpt. I think I got a positive on both but I don't think I ovulated. Is this even possible? I am so confused. Can you look at my chart and test and tell me what you ladies thank? Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







Test 1 28 14.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4









Test 1 28 14 (3).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5









test 1 28 14 (2).jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## niccole

I've gotta learn these abbreviations! I think AF should have come today, but so far just the white stuff. I remember the last time I was pregnant I thought AF had started, but it was this same stuff. Idk.. I may try a store bought pt if I don't start by Friday...


----------



## mj2013

brighteyez73 said:


> Ladies please HELP!!!:wacko: I tested today for ovulation and hpt. I think I got a positive on both but I don't think I ovulated. Is this even possible? I am so confused. Can you look at my chart and test and tell me what you ladies thank? Thanks!

OMG brighteyez.....I don't know what to tell you. I see lines on both the hpt and opk's but your chart doesn't show that jump after O and remaining high as yet :shrug:
You sure you not pg? did you have a real period? or spotting that could've been implantation?


----------



## mj2013

niccole said:


> I've gotta learn these abbreviations! I think AF should have come today, but so far just the white stuff. I remember the last time I was pregnant I thought AF had started, but it was this same stuff. Idk.. I may try a store bought pt if I don't start by Friday...

I would definitely test, I get lots of white cm when I'm pg too as well, so it's hard to tell if it's because AF is coming or because you're pg.


----------



## Tara158505

bright, I am assuming pick is opk and blue is the pregnancy test? your chart does not look like o has came, are you temping correctly? also seems too soon.. I had soo many false positive after my loss and all happened same time as my positive opks, not saying that's your case, but it was mine, even after my blood work confirmed it was back to 3 and 1 so im not sure unless your temping is way off and maybe your af was implantation.. it just seems really early after af, but anything is possible..:hugs:


----------



## Tara158505

oh and im having a lot of creamy cm so much so I keep feeling wt and checking for blood..


----------



## brighteyez73

mj2013 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please HELP!!!:wacko: I tested today for ovulation and hpt. I think I got a positive on both but I don't think I ovulated. Is this even possible? I am so confused. Can you look at my chart and test and tell me what you ladies thank? Thanks!
> 
> OMG brighteyez.....I don't know what to tell you. I see lines on both the hpt and opk's but your chart doesn't show that jump after O and remaining high as yet :shrug:
> You sure you not pg? did you have a real period? or spotting that could've been implantation?Click to expand...

MJ - I took had a real period on the 15th. I am going to doctors office tomorrow for her to check whats going on. I have been having headaches really bad ones and she said that could be a sign of pregnancy. I feel like it's too soon according to my chart. I take my temp at 6:15 every morning. I also was told that if I do get a early bfp it could be etopic. So I will see tomorrow. Will keep you ladies posted:shrug:


----------



## brighteyez73

Tara158505 said:


> bright, I am assuming pick is opk and blue is the pregnancy test? your chart does not look like o has came, are you temping correctly? also seems too soon.. I had soo many false positive after my loss and all happened same time as my positive opks, not saying that's your case, but it was mine, even after my blood work confirmed it was back to 3 and 1 so im not sure unless your temping is way off and maybe your af was implantation.. it just seems really early after af, but anything is possible..:hugs:


Tara - Yes pink is opk and blue is hcg. I have been temping every morning at 6:15am so I don't understand either. I will see doctor tomorrow so we can see what is going on. Thanks for you advice and experience it is helping me not get my hopes up to high so I am not too disappointed. What you are saying makes since. Just hope it's not the etopic I was told it could be. I like your reasoning better LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Tara158505

well you have had af so im not sure mine happened after the dnc before I ever had af, but every time I got positive opks the pregnancy test would start going positive and then a couple days later back negative and I had that happen a few times, I posted the pictures on here a few times it happened, my theory was that my body was trying to o and producing small amounts of hcg trying to make me o, that's why it was showing up on a test, but only the sensitive test, dollar tree and wal mart 88c never got a positive on frer so I knew then it wasn't right.. I doubt that's your case maybe you just have bad temps, it can happen, but yeah it is awfully soon after af to have oed and got a positive hcg so I would think its false, I would try another brand pregnancy test.. I hope it's not ectopic, I kind of doubt it, seems more logical to be a false test!! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Tara158505 said:


> well you have had af so im not sure mine happened after the dnc before I ever had af, but every time I got positive opks the pregnancy test would start going positive and then a couple days later back negative and I had that happen a few times, I posted the pictures on here a few times it happened, my theory was that my body was trying to o and producing small amounts of hcg trying to make me o, that's why it was showing up on a test, but only the sensitive test, dollar tree and wal mart 88c never got a positive on frer so I knew then it wasn't right.. I doubt that's your case maybe you just have bad temps, it can happen, but yeah it is awfully soon after af to have oed and got a positive hcg so I would think its false, I would try another brand pregnancy test.. I hope it's not ectopic, I kind of doubt it, seems more logical to be a false test!! :hugs:

Yeah I am going to test with a different brand when I get home from work. I will keep you posted. An online doctor response stated if you get an +hcg before ovulation that it could mean that the egg attach itself early and more than likely to the tube. But again it was an online doctor. I will see my doctor and get her diagnoses instead. LOL:shrug:


----------



## Tara158505

was it an obgyn? lol I see a few things wrong with what they said.. for one the egg would have had to be released, which is ovulation, 2 the egg can't implant til ovulation, it travels through the tube After the sperm meets the egg(which is the only way hcg can be released, if not it gets shed by af), and that is what triggers it to implant and let off hcg, other wise it is shed.. and there is no hcg it would just implant enough to hang on til af to shed it... either way o had to occur.. smh at these fake doctors I swear!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Tara158505 said:


> was it an obgyn? lol I see a few things wrong with what they said.. for one the egg would have had to be released, which is ovulation, 2 the egg can't implant til ovulation, it travels through the tube After the sperm meets the egg(which is the only way hcg can be released, if not it gets shed by af), and that is what triggers it to implant and let off hcg, other wise it is shed.. and there is no hcg it would just implant enough to hang on til af to shed it... either way o had to occur.. smh at these fake doctors I swear!!

LOL I understand!! And it was an gyn/ob ask a doctor site.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, what that person said is impossible. No way they were actually a doctor. High school health class students could tell that's wrong.


----------



## niccole

Brighteyez, that sounds crazy. I've never tried charting my temp. This is my first month to actively TTC. The first pregnancy was more or less, we're gonna NT/NP, but wait, maybe we shouldn't and it had already happened. If it doesn't work out for me this month, I'm gonna try that though. What are you supposed to look for with the temps?

Tara, that is exactly what I keep doing! I've thought it was blood at least 5 different times since yesterday afternoon! So gross! (But I'm totally OK with not seeing blood!):haha:


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - keep us posted. Let me know if you take a different brand test and what it shows. Did you ever get confirmation that your hcg went back down to 0? I'm hoping it's really not an ectopic like what that online person said....that's a scary thought. FX for the best!


----------



## CastawayBride

Brighteyez it sounds to me like your HCG never made it to 0, I would ask for HCG blood work then follow up with blood work two days after to verify if the HCG is going up or if you have really come down to 0. Sadly if you still have HCG you are going to get weird results on both OPK and HPT.

Also, you do not have HCG from ovulation, it only occurs once implantation occurs....I believe that doctor online was referring to a ectopic pregnancy meaning if you get a SUPER early BFP, like 3 DPO then yeah, get checked ASAP as it can be ectopic...sadly it takes time but being proactive with your doctors will help!

3Minions: Congrats!!! So happy for you :thumbup:


----------



## CastawayBride

niccole said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a while since I posted... I got into a pretty bad funk. But all my surgeries are over now and we finally got the go ahead to try and conceive. This is our first time to actually really be trying, and I'm not exactly sure how to track my symptoms. I know my cycle is usually exactly 28 days and I should be starting tomorrow. I've had some pretty bad cramps for the past two weeks and (TMI warning) lots of white discharge. The discharge was so bad today I thought it was my period. Also really tired, and a slight fever last night.. 99.7... I have some cheapo hcg tests that have all come back negative. I took the last one yesterday morning. Anybody ever experienced any of these? I'm afraid I'm reading too much into everything.

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - Have you started testing as yet?

Umm....yes.:help::help::help:

LOL! I am addicted to POAS! It doesn't help that I am symptom spotting. I really won't know until at least 2 wks 6 days, that is my record for early positives. :haha:

I am 2 weeks 4 days, but believe I ovulated 2 laters then I usually do.


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - Have you started testing as yet?
> 
> Umm....yes.:help::help::help:
> 
> LOL! I am addicted to POAS! It doesn't help that I am symptom spotting. I really won't know until at least 2 wks 6 days, that is my record for early positives. :haha:
> 
> I am 2 weeks 4 days, but believe I ovulated 2 laters then I usually do.Click to expand...

loll I totally understand, I have the same problem! Just have to pee on something :haha::blush: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

12 dpo tomorrow for me and only 1 test left so I think I will skip tomorrow and just test on thursday before I go to my FS appt. Then we go to jamaica for a long weekend this weekend. I can't wait to get away...... and if no bfp this thursday, I'm definitely going to knock back a few drinks! :drunk:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - Have you started testing as yet?
> 
> Umm....yes.:help::help::help:
> 
> LOL! I am addicted to POAS! It doesn't help that I am symptom spotting. I really won't know until at least 2 wks 6 days, that is my record for early positives. :haha:
> 
> I am 2 weeks 4 days, but believe I ovulated 2 laters then I usually do.Click to expand...
> 
> loll I totally understand, I have the same problem! Just have to pee on something :haha::blush: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> 12 dpo tomorrow for me and only 1 test left so I think I will skip tomorrow and just test on thursday before I go to my FS appt. Then we go to jamaica for a long weekend this weekend. I can't wait to get away...... and if no bfp this thursday, I'm definitely going to knock back a few drinks! :drunk:Click to expand...

Vacation yay!! I can't wait, 59 days to go for us!! 

yeah, def. test one more time before the appt....hoping this will be a BFP for you!

I can tell you this, I am not preggers I am turning into one crazy hormonal eating machine...that can't remember anything LOL


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - Have you started testing as yet?
> 
> Umm....yes.:help::help::help:
> 
> LOL! I am addicted to POAS! It doesn't help that I am symptom spotting. I really won't know until at least 2 wks 6 days, that is my record for early positives. :haha:
> 
> I am 2 weeks 4 days, but believe I ovulated 2 laters then I usually do.Click to expand...
> 
> loll I totally understand, I have the same problem! Just have to pee on something :haha::blush: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> 12 dpo tomorrow for me and only 1 test left so I think I will skip tomorrow and just test on thursday before I go to my FS appt. Then we go to jamaica for a long weekend this weekend. I can't wait to get away...... and if no bfp this thursday, I'm definitely going to knock back a few drinks! :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Vacation yay!! I can't wait, 59 days to go for us!!
> 
> yeah, def. test one more time before the appt....hoping this will be a BFP for you!
> 
> I can tell you this, I am not preggers I am turning into one crazy hormonal eating machine...that can't remember anything LOLClick to expand...



lol @ being a hormonal eating machine :haha: I was feeling that way over the weekend, but I get like that when AF is coming too so I can't rely on it too much. Still hope this is it for you! :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - Have you started testing as yet?
> 
> Umm....yes.:help::help::help:
> 
> LOL! I am addicted to POAS! It doesn't help that I am symptom spotting. I really won't know until at least 2 wks 6 days, that is my record for early positives. :haha:
> 
> I am 2 weeks 4 days, but believe I ovulated 2 laters then I usually do.Click to expand...
> 
> loll I totally understand, I have the same problem! Just have to pee on something :haha::blush: I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> 12 dpo tomorrow for me and only 1 test left so I think I will skip tomorrow and just test on thursday before I go to my FS appt. Then we go to jamaica for a long weekend this weekend. I can't wait to get away...... and if no bfp this thursday, I'm definitely going to knock back a few drinks! :drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> Vacation yay!! I can't wait, 59 days to go for us!!
> 
> yeah, def. test one more time before the appt....hoping this will be a BFP for you!
> 
> I can tell you this, I am not preggers I am turning into one crazy hormonal eating machine...that can't remember anything LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ being a hormonal eating machine :haha: I was feeling that way over the weekend, but I get like that when AF is coming too so I can't rely on it too much. Still hope this is it for you! :flower:Click to expand...

I could see my hormones being out of whack still...def.

I am CD 19, thinking I am going for a 28 day cycle, usually 26 though.


----------



## niccole

AF came this morning. Trying not to be too sad. Any advice on the best way to predict o this month? I've never really tried anything. My cycle is exactly 28 days.


----------



## Tara158505

temping is the only definite way.. but you have to be loyal to it.. same time every day after your longest sleep before you move a muscle (literally, don't raise or sit up, nothing, just grab your thermometer and temp immediately, I recommend vaginally, same depth each time.) opks are also a good add in since temps tell you after you o.. but since you can get multiple surges on opks before you actually o I highly suggest temping as well and not to stop opks till after o is confirmed by your temps, also it can take up to 3 months to actually make sense of your cycle, but FF will help you each cycle and hopefully youll get pg the first cycle!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

niccole said:


> AF came this morning. Trying not to be too sad. Any advice on the best way to predict o this month? I've never really tried anything. My cycle is exactly 28 days.

The Clear Blue Fertility Monitor is fantastic! It tells you when to pee on a stick and then it tells you if you have low/high/or ovulating! It tells you before you ovulate so it helps you catch it :thumb up:

So far we have been pregnant first cycle each try with it. It is so easy...but not cheap!


----------



## CastawayBride

I think I am going crazy in my TWW...I see someone talking junk on another board and it made me insane! I really can't stand these arm chair professionals who think they know it all and give bad advice to girls on here!! They should be ashamed of themselves! Ok rant over...now just to get through the work day!! Lol


----------



## 3Minions

Niccole, I got so pissed off with my opks that I threw them all out. I figured out my ovulation date over the last few months within 2 days by monitoring my cm and cervix. I think this was the last month where my hormones were finally back to normal - I didn't have much cm at all before January's cycle - but my cervix was still doing its thing....


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies

Niccole - if you can get the fertility monitor it would probably be best, but if it's too pricey then try to temp your BBT and use OPK's. I started out using the clearblue digital smiley face ones and then moved on to the internet cheapies once I got an idea of how it all worked.

Castaway - Girl I feel you! I rarely go on another board because I just can't be bothered to deal with it. How many dpo are you now?

Brighteyez - any news? did you test using another brand hpt?

afm went to my FS appt today and all went well. We have a few tests we have to do so my next cycle will strictly be testing. Have bloodwork between cd1-3, then HSG cd8-10, DH's semen analysis and then a progesterone test 7 days after O. Then we'll decide our next plan of action. So looks like this next cycle is will be a NTNP for us. I'm ok with it though, I need a little break, I've been going a year of ups and downs, so for February I'm killing the gym!!:bodyb::haha: Hopefully I can lose 6-8lbs and be done with weightloss and just start maintaining. So my only other issue is I am expecting AF this weekend, if she comes on Saturday I'm screwed as we won't be back from jamaica before cd3, for me to do the blood work....so I'm praying she either shows tomorrow or waits till Sunday.......but we all know Murphy's Law so I'm kinda not holding my breath :nope:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

The test was a fluke and I but my OPK was positive according to the doctor yesterday. So BD'ing but we have been doing that all week anyway. LOL So hopefully we can catch a egg this time. How is everyone else? Loving the Preseed hope it works this cycle.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Niccole - if you can get the fertility monitor it would probably be best, but if it's too pricey then try to temp your BBT and use OPK's. I started out using the clearblue digital smiley face ones and then moved on to the internet cheapies once I got an idea of how it all worked.
> 
> Castaway - Girl I feel you! I rarely go on another board because I just can't be bothered to deal with it. How many dpo are you now?
> 
> Brighteyez - any news? did you test using another brand hpt?
> 
> afm went to my FS appt today and all went well. We have a few tests we have to do so my next cycle will strictly be testing. Have bloodwork between cd1-3, then HSG cd8-10, DH's semen analysis and then a progesterone test 7 days after O. Then we'll decide our next plan of action. So looks like this next cycle is will be a NTNP for us. I'm ok with it though, I need a little break, I've been going a year of ups and downs, so for February I'm killing the gym!!:bodyb::haha: Hopefully I can lose 6-8lbs and be done with weightloss and just start maintaining. So my only other issue is I am expecting AF this weekend, if she comes on Saturday I'm screwed as we won't be back from jamaica before cd3, for me to do the blood work....so I'm praying she either shows tomorrow or waits till Sunday.......but we all know Murphy's Law so I'm kinda not holding my breath :nope:

Girl you have no idea when I saw it this morning! I was like I know you are talking about me and yes, you still don't know what you are talking about! :haha:

Ahh well it gave me a chuckle after I saw it. 

I am glad your specialist appt went well! That is good news. It will be nice to take a month off of TTC, I feel you on that. I feel like I have been going none stop since December 2012, well in reality I have been! sigh...

I am thinking of starting a Facebook page for us girls to share our journeys...it can be for those of us who are still trying, those who conceived, just a safe place to vent with other like minds :) Gonna get around to doing it this weekend I think :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

bright sorry for the false pos, you chart looks like o had been, now just wait for 3 temps amd then the wait to you bfp!!!

cast, I know what you mean about this tww being a killer. im on the testing phase and that's the worse part for me, not knowing if there is still hope or not. 

mj, good luck with all the tests and scans. a month of ntnp is lots of fun and you and dh can reconnect and have lots of fun. 

afm, 11dpo and tested with a blue due test and see a Super super little squinter amd Turner. Keeping everything crossed for a decent line tomorrow. been proddding my boobies non stop :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> bright sorry for the false pos, you chart looks like o had been, now just wait for 3 temps amd then the wait to you bfp!!!
> 
> cast, I know what you mean about this tww being a killer. im on the testing phase and that's the worse part for me, not knowing if there is still hope or not.
> 
> mj, good luck with all the tests and scans. a month of ntnp is lots of fun and you and dh can reconnect and have lots of fun.
> 
> afm, 11dpo and tested with a blue due test and see a Super super little squinter amd Turner. Keeping everything crossed for a decent line tomorrow. been proddding my boobies non stop :haha:

fingers crossed for you this is your cycle for your bean wit that squinter of a line!


----------



## CastawayBride

So, not calling it yet as this is definitely a different cycle then my other pregnancies, however, I had what I think is implantation at 5 or so last night. So in history that is 24 hours until I can test. I usually loose a bit of tissue with brown in it and that is what happened.:thumb up:

We shall see in a few days....TWW is torture! ha ha ha It doesn't help, although grateful for, that I ovulated like 2-4 days later then usual...


----------



## mj2013

OMG!! Sound promising!! FX for Tella & Castaway!!!


----------



## 3Minions

^^wss!


----------



## Tara158505

cb digi opks do the same they just don't tell you when to test you have to decide that or go by the box, but it still gives , low, high, peak and works great as well.. but I think regular opks are just as good you can watch the progession better as well..


----------



## niccole

Thanks everyone, fingers crossed for those testing soon!! I'm going to look this weekend at some tests, I've been told to stop stressing over it because stressing makes it more difficult to conceive. But gosh is it hard!! haha!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara158505 said:


> cb digi opks do the same they just don't tell you when to test you have to decide that or go by the box, but it still gives , low, high, peak and works great as well.. but I think regular opks are just as good you can watch the progession better as well..

The Fertility Monitor is a bit more advanced then even the CB OPKs. They give you a full week of fertility, the OPKS only give up to 4 maybe 5 days. With the OPKs you have to figure out when to test, and may miss your surge. The Monitor you let the machine tell you! Also if you don't concieve the first month it learns your cycle and gets better as it goes along which is quite amazing! It is also helpful for the Shettles method, specifically girl baby making!! 

Another great feature, for those that need it, it can be hooked up to a computer and your read outs can be printed or emailed to your doctor. That is great if you are trying to rule out luteal phase defect.

Also Niccole I totally agree about the stress...that is why I like the monitor I can ONLY TEST ONCE :haha: No matter how many times I want to POAS....it also alerts you that your cycle should be ending and be on the look out for your period which I think is pretty cool!


----------



## Tella

fxd for you cast! !!!

I agree the cbfm is much easier! even with random cycles I always catch my surge where opk and digital is not the same. 


afm, tested this morning and it was negative. So did my obstacle race and completed it in 1hr49min, personal best so far.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> fxd for you cast! !!!
> 
> I agree the cbfm is much easier! even with random cycles I always catch my surge where opk and digital is not the same.
> 
> 
> afm, tested this morning and it was negative. So did my obstacle race and completed it in 1hr49min, personal best so far.

Yeah the fertility monitor is amazing...I was skeptical at first but definitely think that little machine is wonderful and WISH insurance would give it before they sent people for IVF and such....I think sometimes people just miss their fertile times....I did use my FSA and use that for all my supplies which is nice but having it covered, for free, by insurance would be even better! ha ha ha

You go girl, that is great for your race, it was like the Iron Man right?

Well I tested BFN on 9 DPO...it was those CB digital as I ran out of my FRERs....:blush: I know, I know...I need to get some more Internet cheapies!! LOL

I woke up though after a fabolus birthday dinner at a Hibachi restaurant (I passed on the alcohol LOL) with a fierce headache and major post nasal drip that gave me a sore throat. I also think I have a bit of a fever so maybe that is why I have felt off...I know yesterday I had a hot flash and felt my heart beat going super fast so yea...I may just be sick. :dohh:

I am breaking the news to my hubby that I don't think this is "our" cycle. I hope he takes it well....he is asking me every day are we pregnant yet? So I just want to let him down gently while I am around him and he is not going to work....I think he thinks you have sex you get pregnant as we got pregnant the first try both times the last two times. We also didn't go at it like bunnies then either...:haha: I think we will space it out this time....


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi all just checking in....

Well CD 24, 10 DPO this was the last day I was going to check and wait for AF but with all the :dust: we have flying around here it landed on us! :bfp: this morning!! I am hoping and praying this bean sticks around! This is late for me to get a positive but I know I ovulated 2 to 3 days later then usual so I am assuming it lengthened not only my time for BFP but my cycle to 28 days as well...So in theory 4 days till my AF should arrive, then I will call it a BFP and hopefully it will be darker, it was very, very light. 

Eek. Please, please let this be our rainbow. Team Scott needs this....

Praying for all my ladies on this thread....I would love to keep in touch with all of you as well, even if this thread no longer exists so PM me!


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

CONGRATS!!!!!! Sooo excited for you!!!! Praying for sticky sticky beans!!!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

LifeAfterDepo said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!! Sooo excited for you!!!! Praying for sticky sticky beans!!!!!

Thanks hun!! :happydance:

I was going to email you but figured let me make sure that this turns into a darker line but hey, a lines a line right!!! I go to acupuncture in a few hours can't wait to tell her! It is so odd how each pregnancy is different I have the insomnia but honestly nothing like my other pregnancies. Hoping for sticky bean...the next few days will tell me ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Castaway! I hope you have a very sticky bean, and a H+H9M!


----------



## 3Minions

Congrats Castaway! Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

I knew you were in the countdown so I was checking on you! A line is a line is a line!!


----------



## Tella

wow cast huge congrats! !!!!!! This thread has truely been very lucky, how many bfps is it for this last 4weeks? 4 minimum that is amazing! !!!

We pray this is your rainbow and you will have an awesome pregnancy!


----------



## CastawayBride

Thanks everyone, super nervous but we will see. My acupuncturist said test everyday and save the tests for her to check on Sunday. She was kinda overboard she said no traveling (we go on vacation at 11 weeks!) she said that I need to go PT at work (no such thing for me ha ha ha) and that I cannot exercise at all till second trimester. I think she forgets that I had a blighted ovum though but I just said OK as I want to see this line get darker to be completely convinced. Then going to call the doc and see what his opinion is but I can tell you this I will immediately get put on no driving at work more than an hour. I have meetings quarterly with field workers and I can drive hours and hours to get there...not this time. :thumb up:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> bright sorry for the false pos, you chart looks like o had been, now just wait for 3 temps amd then the wait to you bfp!!!
> 
> cast, I know what you mean about this tww being a killer. im on the testing phase and that's the worse part for me, not knowing if there is still hope or not.
> 
> mj, good luck with all the tests and scans. a month of ntnp is lots of fun and you and dh can reconnect and have lots of fun.
> 
> afm, 11dpo and tested with a blue due test and see a Super super little squinter amd Turner. Keeping everything crossed for a decent line tomorrow. been proddding my boobies non stop :haha:

How is this going Tella? Still a squinter??


----------



## Tella

I wish it was but no its a bfn die the last 2 days. expecting af tomorrow or Tuesday, fxd for tomorrow! Want to start next cycle ASAP.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> I wish it was but no its a bfn die the last 2 days. expecting af tomorrow or Tuesday, fxd for tomorrow! Want to start next cycle ASAP.


Yea I am kinda dreading waking up tomorrow and testing tomorrow in case that happens BUT time will tell right....TTC can be so hard. Hang in there hope AF is right around the corner...


----------



## Tella

Cant wait for your update of that strong bfp line!!!!

Pls do post a pic for us all to admire :winkwink:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Cant wait for your update of that strong bfp line!!!!
> 
> Pls do post a pic for us all to admire :winkwink:

So I tested again, first thing in the AM and there are two lines and I don't need to turn it either way to see it so I would say not as faint as yesterday BUT I would think it would be more pronounced by now? Unless I ovulated later then I thought...I usually ovulate the first peak but maybe I ovulated second peak thus making me a day behind. So confused! lol 

I took a digi and it was Not pregnant. I am going to test every day until AF comes...Af is Friday. It is just so strange b/c previous to Miscarriage I would get positives at 8 dpo, even on a digi!

I did have to pee through the night and for some reason my right ovary hurt when I had to pee LOL It feels fine now but I thought that was strange.


----------



## Tella

Every pregnancy is different, it doesnt mean that if you got early bfps previously that it would be the same for the rest. 

Look after yourself and bean!!! Cant wait to see your ticker online :hugs:

And a bfp that is clear 4days before AF is due is great!!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Every pregnancy is different, it doesnt mean that if you got early bfps previously that it would be the same for the rest.
> 
> Look after yourself and bean!!! Cant wait to see your ticker online :hugs:
> 
> And a bfp that is clear 4days before AF is due is great!!!!

Thanks hun, guess time will tell! It is snowing so I took the day off. Its me and the Couch till I make Dinner for hubby!


----------



## brighteyez73

CastawayBride said:


> Hi all just checking in....
> 
> Well CD 24, 10 DPO this was the last day I was going to check and wait for AF but with all the :dust: we have flying around here it landed on us! :bfp: this morning!! I am hoping and praying this bean sticks around! This is late for me to get a positive but I know I ovulated 2 to 3 days later then usual so I am assuming it lengthened not only my time for BFP but my cycle to 28 days as well...So in theory 4 days till my AF should arrive, then I will call it a BFP and hopefully it will be darker, it was very, very light.
> 
> Eek. Please, please let this be our rainbow. Team Scott needs this....
> 
> Praying for all my ladies on this thread....I would love to keep in touch with all of you as well, even if this thread no longer exists so PM me!

Congrats Cast!!!! So excited and happy for you!!:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

brighteyez73 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Hi all just checking in....
> 
> Well CD 24, 10 DPO this was the last day I was going to check and wait for AF but with all the :dust: we have flying around here it landed on us! :bfp: this morning!! I am hoping and praying this bean sticks around! This is late for me to get a positive but I know I ovulated 2 to 3 days later then usual so I am assuming it lengthened not only my time for BFP but my cycle to 28 days as well...So in theory 4 days till my AF should arrive, then I will call it a BFP and hopefully it will be darker, it was very, very light.
> 
> Eek. Please, please let this be our rainbow. Team Scott needs this....
> 
> Praying for all my ladies on this thread....I would love to keep in touch with all of you as well, even if this thread no longer exists so PM me!
> 
> Congrats Cast!!!! So excited and happy for you!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Brighteyez....just hoping this little one sticks around :thumbup:


----------



## brighteyez73

CastawayBride said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Hi all just checking in....
> 
> Well CD 24, 10 DPO this was the last day I was going to check and wait for AF but with all the :dust: we have flying around here it landed on us! :bfp: this morning!! I am hoping and praying this bean sticks around! This is late for me to get a positive but I know I ovulated 2 to 3 days later then usual so I am assuming it lengthened not only my time for BFP but my cycle to 28 days as well...So in theory 4 days till my AF should arrive, then I will call it a BFP and hopefully it will be darker, it was very, very light.
> 
> Eek. Please, please let this be our rainbow. Team Scott needs this....
> 
> Praying for all my ladies on this thread....I would love to keep in touch with all of you as well, even if this thread no longer exists so PM me!
> 
> Congrats Cast!!!! So excited and happy for you!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brighteyez....just hoping this little one sticks around :thumbup:Click to expand...

It will FX'd for you and praying too!


----------



## mj2013

Omg! I'm still in Jamaica but checking in real quick. .....Castaway I'm so happy for you! !!! You deserve this. .. Will comment more when I get back :)


----------



## niccole

Saying lots of prayers for you Cast! So excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Does anyone know about Restless Legs while trying to conceive? My thighs and my calves are bothering me and I notice it more when I am laying down or sitting in the recliner, not when I am standing? I want to say it is an ache and at times it is a stabbing pain? I was wondering if it could be hormone related...


----------



## Tella

Im not sure how it might be related but an aunt of ours get it from Dairy, maybe its got something to do with Calcium.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Im not sure how it might be related but an aunt of ours get it from Dairy, maybe its got something to do with Calcium.

I think you may be right, I have been craving Chocolate Milk! lol


----------



## CastawayBride

Definite BFP this morning....4 weeks tomorrow!:thumb up:

Doing a digital on Friday.....telling hubs then too as he again asked this morning as I was sick as a dog unable to get off the toilet this morning. LOL


----------



## Tella

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Cant wait to hear DH's response!!!! He is gonna be so happy!!!!

You have to share these pics of the bfps!!! We all having line eye on our tests so seeing a real bfp would be awesome!!!!

Bring on the Digi!!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies.....so much excitement:happydance::happydance: castaway so happy for you and DH. I know he will be over the moon! 

Tella - how are things going for you?

afm we had such an amazing time is jamaica I just can't believe it's over :nope: wish we could've stayed longer. AF was good to me and didn't come until today so she didn't crash my fun over the weekend :winkwink: No charting or anything for me this month, on a break NTNP since we'll be doing testing and stuff for the FS.


----------



## Tella

Im just waiting for the :witch: to show up now, and i was really hoping it will be today and i still am, so that my CD11 scan can be in the week and not over a weekend. If its on a weekend i must be at the FS office at 8am on a Saturday and that means getting up early on a weekend :hissy:


----------



## Tella

Glad to hear you had an awesome time over there!!! It sounds so amazing, really hope i get to see it someday! 

Yay for AF not spoiling your fun and only coming today. We gonna be close in cycles again, is there any reason you cant ttc this month?


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> Im just waiting for the :witch: to show up now, and i was really hoping it will be today and i still am, so that my CD11 scan can be in the week and not over a weekend. If its on a weekend i must be at the FS office at 8am on a Saturday and that means getting up early on a weekend :hissy:

That little guy throwing a tantrum is so funny! that is how I feel about waking up early on the weekends too :haha:

We'll still try but more of not trying not preventing, plus I really need the break, I'm not even going to bother charting or anything. I'll have to use my opk's as the FS wants to do a progesterone test 7 days after I get my surge so those I will still have to use. I also want to train really hard at the gym this month and I want to get a full month and not 2 weeks going hard and then not going because of the tww and fear of implantation issues and then being disappointed and going back to the gym after the disappointment of a bfn.....it takes a toll on me. So I want a full month to myself (...and my training:winkwink:)


----------



## brighteyez73

Cast - congrats!!! So happy and excited for you and DH.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

My chart just did somthing crazy this morning. I put my temp in this morning and the ovulation detector disappeard and it said that it was no ovulation detected. I am so confused with this thing. Really frustrated so did I not O? Someone please help me understand.


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - it could be an implantation dip. I would play around with it. If you enter a high temp tomorrow will the line come back? also try changing the mode in FF from advanced to FAM and Research and see what happens. I think your temp just seems to have come down back to the levels of your previous temps that it's saying no O because they are not staying elevated but as I said it could be an implantation dip and maybe will go back up...just my thoughts, but you possibly haven't O'd if your temps stay low or continue downward further.


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - I am going to try and change it to FAM. But I hope it is a implantation dip and go back up tomorrow. I dont know its driving me crazy!!:wacko:


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - Ok so I put it on FAM and nothing happened but when I put it on Research the line came back and so did the pregnancy monitor and placed on OPK method it brings up one line. Maybe I will do what yoiu suggested and wait to see what happens tomorrow. I appreciate your help because I had no clue that I could do that (change the methods). Learn something new everyday. Thanks a bunch!!! Put my mind at ease.:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Thanks everyone...things became real this morning. I could not get comfy at all last night then I had that strong gas feeling, like trapped gas. I was up early with severe diarrhea. I was like, yup definitely pregnant. Oh the joys LOL

Hoping we see more BFPs on this thread, we had a lot in October!


----------



## brighteyez73

:hi: Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing this morning? I am ok, my ovulation detector came back this morning which was a great feeling because I thought I did something wrong. I have a bad headache today and even had to pull over this morning because I was feeling nauseated but nothing came up. Also, my mouth has been extra watery the last two days. Hope these are good signs although they are annoying but so worth it.


----------



## CastawayBride

Hey ladies quick question, how do I post pics on here? Would love to show you pics when I download them to the computer...:happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

If you have the pics on your computer, start to make your post. Look at all the little icons on top of where you type in in your comment. Almost in the middle in the top row where it says "Fonts", "Sizes", etc, there's an icon that looks like a paperclip. Click on it. It will open up a pop-up window. Click on "Choose File" and find where you saved the picture on your computer. Then to the right of that, click "Upload". When it finishes uploading, you can close that window. Then just type up your post like normal and submit it. it will attach your picture to the bottom of the post. You can do more than one picture at a time. :)


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> If you have the pics on your computer, start to make your post. Look at all the little icons on top of where you type in in your comment. Almost in the middle in the top row where it says "Fonts", "Sizes", etc, there's an icon that looks like a paperclip. Click on it. It will open up a pop-up window. Click on "Choose File" and find where you saved the picture on your computer. Then to the right of that, click "Upload". When it finishes uploading, you can close that window. Then just type up your post like normal and submit it. it will attach your picture to the bottom of the post. You can do more than one picture at a time. :)

Thanks will try!!


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Im just waiting for the :witch: to show up now, and i was really hoping it will be today and i still am, so that my CD11 scan can be in the week and not over a weekend. If its on a weekend i must be at the FS office at 8am on a Saturday and that means getting up early on a weekend :hissy:
> 
> That little guy throwing a tantrum is so funny! that is how I feel about waking up early on the weekends too :haha:
> 
> We'll still try but more of not trying not preventing, plus I really need the break, I'm not even going to bother charting or anything. I'll have to use my opk's as the FS wants to do a progesterone test 7 days after I get my surge so those I will still have to use. I also want to train really hard at the gym this month and I want to get a full month and not 2 weeks going hard and then not going because of the tww and fear of implantation issues and then being disappointed and going back to the gym after the disappointment of a bfn.....it takes a toll on me. So I want a full month to myself (...and my training:winkwink:)Click to expand...

That is truly a funny little smiley!!!

I understand the desire to train hard, im so use to it now and slagging off again during the tww is really anoying but i just hope it is worth it.

Fxd for all you tests!!!!



CastawayBride said:


> Thanks everyone...things became real this morning. I could not get comfy at all last night then I had that strong gas feeling, like trapped gas. I was up early with severe diarrhea. I was like, yup definitely pregnant. Oh the joys LOL
> 
> Hoping we see more BFPs on this thread, we had a lot in October!

Great to hear the symptoms is strong, hope it makes for a SUPER strong bean and a rainbow!!!!

Really hope we get more bfps soon!!!!



brighteyez73 said:


> MJ - Ok so I put it on FAM and nothing happened but when I put it on Research the line came back and so did the pregnancy monitor and placed on OPK method it brings up one line. Maybe I will do what yoiu suggested and wait to see what happens tomorrow. I appreciate your help because I had no clue that I could do that (change the methods). Learn something new everyday. Thanks a bunch!!! Put my mind at ease.:hugs:

I also think it is just a dip caused by estrogen surge during LP. 

AFM > Went for my CD3 scan today and everything is green light and got Femara with estrogen again. CD11 scan is on Friday :happydance: so no need to get to the docs office early on a Saturday :dance:

Ive upped my Omega 3 to 5000mg so hope that helps, gonna drink Beet juice and eat very healthy this cycle.


----------



## mj2013

Sounds exciting Tella - hopefully I will be where you are next month after going through all these tests ;) Did you have to do a HSG? I have mine scheduled for next week and I've heard so many horror stories that I'm a bit nervous about it.


----------



## Tella

i only did a Hysteroscopy last January which is similar and it was uncomfortable and slightly sore but nothing i couldn't handle. Ive heard ladies take pain meds like 30 mins before the procedure to make up for the pain, maybe worth looking into.

Soon you will have answers and hopefully they will give you the necesary treatment that will bring your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella and MJ, really hoping your BFP's are around the corner!!

AFM, I fell at work. :cry: They didn't salt and I fell right on my left knee. The ER said it doesn't look to bad but I refused the Xray....hoping baby was able to hang on tight. sigh...


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh no, Castaway! I hope your knee gets better soon! I believe this is your rainbow, and that he or she was holding on tightly, tucked safe and sound away inside!


----------



## mj2013

OMG Castaway, hope you are not in too much pain with that knee. I think baby is safe, this is it for you girl! keep positive thoughts. As for the knee have they put it in a brace or anything? will you need a crutch till it heals?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> OMG Castaway, hope you are not in too much pain with that knee. I think baby is safe, this is it for you girl! keep positive thoughts. As for the knee have they put it in a brace or anything? will you need a crutch till it heals?

They gave me an ace bandage, told to elevate and take Tylenol due to little bean. I am toughen it out though! No spotting so hoping little bean was just like, "seriously mom, already?!" LOL


----------



## Tella

Cast i pray that bean is ok and that your knee will heal quickly!!!!! :hugs:

Will you be doing blood tests?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Cast i pray that bean is ok and that your knee will heal quickly!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Will you be doing blood tests?

Sadly that is why I was leaving early, and missed was blood testing.

I am going Sat now and repeat on Monday. HCG and progesterone just to make sure we are on target!

Thank goodness by the grace of God we had no spotting last night. I think we are in the clear!!


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

Good!!! Hope you got some rest today. I just woke up from a nap and still feel drained!


----------



## CastawayBride

LifeAfterDepo said:


> Good!!! Hope you got some rest today. I just woke up from a nap and still feel drained!

I took a 2 hour nap on the couch too, my husband said I was snoring away! Ha!


----------



## LeahLou

OH MY GOD! How did I miss this?!?! CONGRATS CASTAWAY!!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> OH MY GOD! How did I miss this?!?! CONGRATS CASTAWAY!!!!

Thanks hun, praying for a heart beat soon!


----------



## Tella

went you getting results for your first beta?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> went you getting results for your first beta?

Since I fell and landed in the hospital the lab closed! They squeezed me in yesterday and will go Tom night as well hoping for results by Tuesday!!


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing well! Just dropping in to say hi :)

Nothing much going on besides work and the gym for me since this is our month of tests. Some mornings I still wake up and reach for my thermometer and have to remind myself I'm supposed to be relaxing this month :haha:

Castaway - hope your knee is doing better :flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

I pray everyone is doing ok. I tested yesterday (DPO 11) and it was a BFN. I was feeling a little down but I am ok I think. AF is due on Wednesday so hopefully she doesn't show up. On yesterday I had a lil dip and some sharp pains on my left side....maybe it implantation or not, still FX'd. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Tella

Sorry about the BFN :hugs: :hug:

have you ever had your progesterone tested? Im a bit worried about your temps staying so low after O. Maybe look into a B6 to help you produce more progesterone which in return will help with Post O temps.


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella said:


> Sorry about the BFN :hugs: :hug:
> 
> have you ever had your progesterone tested? Im a bit worried about your temps staying so low after O. Maybe look into a B6 to help you produce more progesterone which in return will help with Post O temps.

Tella - I take prenatal vitamins everyday and they have B-6 in them. Should I be taking more than whats in the vitamins?


----------



## niccole

mj2013 said:


> Sounds exciting Tella - hopefully I will be where you are next month after going through all these tests ;) Did you have to do a HSG? I have mine scheduled for next week and I've heard so many horror stories that I'm a bit nervous about it.

I had a hysteroscopy too. My dr told me to take ibuprofen before going in. I would suggest something stronger. There was only one painful part where they snipped or clamped something. I came up off the table!! But after that it wasn't too bad, just uncomfortable with lots of cramping.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing well! Just dropping in to say hi :)
> 
> Nothing much going on besides work and the gym for me since this is our month of tests. Some mornings I still wake up and reach for my thermometer and have to remind myself I'm supposed to be relaxing this month :haha:
> 
> Castaway - hope your knee is doing better :flower:

MUCH better, thanks for asking! Went to work today and hope to put a full week in, although, it is looking like we may have Thursday off due to the weather!

How has your month off from trying going? When are the tests starting?


----------



## mj2013

Niccole - OMG! I'm scared of that possible "come up off the table" part sigh. They told me to take motrin before but honestly I really feel I need to go through my meds and see if I have any left over vicodin or percoset (spelling??) because I am so nervous about it :haha:

Castaway - Happy you're doing better. This month has been going pretty good so far. CD7 today so I still have a little way to go before the end of the cycle. I'm just super nervous about wednesday and it seems to be coming sooo quickly :nope: Have you told dh yet? or are you waiting for valentines?

Brighteyez - I agree with Tella, your post O temps do appear a bit low, are they usually that low each cycle?


----------



## Tella

brighteyez73 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN :hugs: :hug:
> 
> have you ever had your progesterone tested? Im a bit worried about your temps staying so low after O. Maybe look into a B6 to help you produce more progesterone which in return will help with Post O temps.
> 
> Tella - I take prenatal vitamins everyday and they have B-6 in them. Should I be taking more than whats in the vitamins?Click to expand...

You need atleast 50mg of B6 to start off to better progesterone production, and you can go up to 100mg per day. So just check, i take a BComplex so you get B 12 as well which is great for ovulation.



mj2013 said:


> Niccole - OMG! I'm scared of that possible "come up off the table" part sigh. They told me to take motrin before but honestly I really feel I need to go through my meds and see if I have any left over vicodin or percoset (spelling??) because I am so nervous about it :haha:
> 
> Castaway - Happy you're doing better. This month has been going pretty good so far. CD7 today so I still have a little way to go before the end of the cycle. I'm just super nervous about Wednesday and it seems to be coming sooo quickly :nope: Have you told dh yet? or are you waiting for valentines?
> 
> Brighteyez - I agree with Tella, your post O temps do appear a bit low, are they usually that low each cycle?

But a HSG is completely different from a Hysteroscopy. With a HSG they only inject dye into your uterus and fallopian tubes to see if they open via a Xray and if anything seems abnormal then they will do a Hysteroscopy. 

Hysteroscopy they insert saline solution to open the uterus and use a camera to inspect the cavity and tubes. My FS only did this never the HSG.

Thinking about you and praying for no pain and no problems inside!



niccole said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds exciting Tella - hopefully I will be where you are next month after going through all these tests ;) Did you have to do a HSG? I have mine scheduled for next week and I've heard so many horror stories that I'm a bit nervous about it.
> 
> I had a hysteroscopy too. My dr told me to take ibuprofen before going in. I would suggest something stronger. There was only one painful part where they snipped or clamped something. I came up off the table!! But after that it wasn't too bad, just uncomfortable with lots of cramping.Click to expand...

WOW that sounds hectic, I only had like a few back arching moments but nothing to hectic.



CastawayBride said:


> MUCH better, thanks for asking! Went to work today and hope to put a full week in, although, it is looking like we may have Thursday off due to the weather!
> 
> How has your month off from trying going? When are the tests starting?

Great to hear you better!!!! Love seeing the ticker on your signature :hugs: Have you had any MS?

AFM > Still waiting game, have my appointment on Friday, so grow follies grow!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

GM Ladies,

My temps are where they usually are I think the coverline is to high and I can't move it. Today I shot up to 98.7 so this is about right. I will try the B-6 just incase. Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------



## niccole

MJ, You should be fine! I'm a big baby! And my dh was sitting there asking so many questions that the dr kept poking at my tumor over and over. I was wishing for duct tape to put over his mouth! 

Ok, so I'm 14 days into my cycle and still haven't had an LH surge. Does anyone else o late? Or maybe early and I missed it? I had some cramping yesterday and today, but don't exactly know what symptoms I'm looking for.


----------



## mj2013

niccole said:


> MJ, You should be fine! I'm a big baby! And my dh was sitting there asking so many questions that the dr kept poking at my tumor over and over. I was wishing for duct tape to put over his mouth!
> 
> Ok, so I'm 14 days into my cycle and still haven't had an LH surge. Does anyone else o late? Or maybe early and I missed it? I had some cramping yesterday and today, but don't exactly know what symptoms I'm looking for.

Thank you :hugs:

O yes I definitely O late sometimes, I can go as late as CD22, so it's still early. If you had some cramping it's probably gearing up. Give it a few more days.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Niccole - OMG! I'm scared of that possible "come up off the table" part sigh. They told me to take motrin before but honestly I really feel I need to go through my meds and see if I have any left over vicodin or percoset (spelling??) because I am so nervous about it :haha:
> 
> Castaway - Happy you're doing better. This month has been going pretty good so far. CD7 today so I still have a little way to go before the end of the cycle. I'm just super nervous about wednesday and it seems to be coming sooo quickly :nope: Have you told dh yet? or are you waiting for valentines?
> 
> Brighteyez - I agree with Tella, your post O temps do appear a bit low, are they usually that low each cycle?

MJ I told him last Weds, when I had a Snow day! :happy dance:

I had bought skittles, put them in a heart dish with the digital pregnancy test saying Pregnant.

I then had a cookie cake made with white frosting to say Surprise! Then had them put rainbow sprinkles all over it.

I then had to tell him what "rainbow" meant and why I had bought skittles :dohh:

ha ha ha, the pics will be nice for the baby album right? :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN :hugs: :hug:
> 
> have you ever had your progesterone tested? Im a bit worried about your temps staying so low after O. Maybe look into a B6 to help you produce more progesterone which in return will help with Post O temps.
> 
> Tella - I take prenatal vitamins everyday and they have B-6 in them. Should I be taking more than whats in the vitamins?Click to expand...
> 
> You need atleast 50mg of B6 to start off to better progesterone production, and you can go up to 100mg per day. So just check, i take a BComplex so you get B 12 as well which is great for ovulation.
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Niccole - OMG! I'm scared of that possible "come up off the table" part sigh. They told me to take motrin before but honestly I really feel I need to go through my meds and see if I have any left over vicodin or percoset (spelling??) because I am so nervous about it :haha:
> 
> Castaway - Happy you're doing better. This month has been going pretty good so far. CD7 today so I still have a little way to go before the end of the cycle. I'm just super nervous about Wednesday and it seems to be coming sooo quickly :nope: Have you told dh yet? or are you waiting for valentines?
> 
> Brighteyez - I agree with Tella, your post O temps do appear a bit low, are they usually that low each cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> But a HSG is completely different from a Hysteroscopy. With a HSG they only inject dye into your uterus and fallopian tubes to see if they open via a Xray and if anything seems abnormal then they will do a Hysteroscopy.
> 
> Hysteroscopy they insert saline solution to open the uterus and use a camera to inspect the cavity and tubes. My FS only did this never the HSG.
> 
> Thinking about you and praying for no pain and no problems inside!
> 
> 
> 
> niccole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds exciting Tella - hopefully I will be where you are next month after going through all these tests ;) Did you have to do a HSG? I have mine scheduled for next week and I've heard so many horror stories that I'm a bit nervous about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a hysteroscopy too. My dr told me to take ibuprofen before going in. I would suggest something stronger. There was only one painful part where they snipped or clamped something. I came up off the table!! But after that it wasn't too bad, just uncomfortable with lots of cramping.Click to expand...
> 
> WOW that sounds hectic, I only had like a few back arching moments but nothing to hectic.
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> MUCH better, thanks for asking! Went to work today and hope to put a full week in, although, it is looking like we may have Thursday off due to the weather!
> 
> How has your month off from trying going? When are the tests starting?Click to expand...
> 
> Great to hear you better!!!! Love seeing the ticker on your signature :hugs: Have you had any MS?
> 
> AFM > Still waiting game, have my appointment on Friday, so grow follies grow!!!!Click to expand...

I am lucky on that front, I don't get MS! I do get queasy, if I don't eat often. I am more of the diarrhea in the first tri then constipation gal off and on. It makes up for no MS LOL :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi all! I am hoping to see more BFP's here and progress with doctors soon :thumb up:

I had my HCG tests done and checked progesterone, they doubled in 48 hours and progesterone is steadily going up :happy dance:

This can happen with a blighted ovum so we really won't know till our scan on the 23rd but at least on the front of "IS my body doing what it needs to?" is answered....

On to waiting for a US....


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

Yayyy!!! I'm anxious for my u/s tomorrow. This nausea has been extreme. I threw up on the way to work this morning and it was raining. Hopefully all that is a sign we're headed in a good direction.


----------



## CastawayBride

LifeAfterDepo said:


> Yayyy!!! I'm anxious for my u/s tomorrow. This nausea has been extreme. I threw up on the way to work this morning and it was raining. Hopefully all that is a sign we're headed in a good direction.

Good luck tom!!! Can't wait to hear how you do :)


----------



## Tella

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-5lGsQQ_vgYE/T7FpLFrAzyI/AAAAAAAAF-A/tRkXvd1WYHA/s1600/babydust.jpg


----------



## Tella

niccole said:


> MJ, You should be fine! I'm a big baby! And my dh was sitting there asking so many questions that the dr kept poking at my tumor over and over. I was wishing for duct tape to put over his mouth!
> 
> Ok, so I'm 14 days into my cycle and still haven't had an LH surge. Does anyone else o late? Or maybe early and I missed it? I had some cramping yesterday and today, but don't exactly know what symptoms I'm looking for.

Im also naturally a late O'er, when my cycles regulate after treatment and the MC i O around CD19 but can go as late as CD21. So dont give up yet, just be patient you might just get that +opk tomorrow :hugs:




brighteyez73 said:


> GM Ladies,
> 
> My temps are where they usually are I think the coverline is to high and I can't move it. Today I shot up to 98.7 so this is about right. I will try the B-6 just incase. Thanks for the advice ladies.

The coverline is fine where it is, it just indicates that your pre O temps is below that line and on avarage your Post O temps is 0.3 degree higher than pre O temps and are even, when it is spiky like yours it could mean low progesterone levels but it could also be effected by bad sleep.

But that said a temp spike on 13DPO is a great sign, have you tested??? Fxd your 14DPO temp is higher!!!!



CastawayBride said:


> Hi all! I am hoping to see more BFP's here and progress with doctors soon :thumb up:
> 
> I had my HCG tests done and checked progesterone, they doubled in 48 hours and progesterone is steadily going up :happy dance:
> 
> This can happen with a blighted ovum so we really won't know till our scan on the 23rd but at least on the front of "IS my body doing what it needs to?" is answered....
> 
> On to waiting for a US....

Aww those are such cute ways to tell DH, i think i will also have to explain the rainbow thing to my DH, they are so oblivious to things like that.

Great news about your HCG doubling like it should. THe chances of a BO happening twice in a row is so small i wouldnt even worry about it, you have a healthy bean in there and gona see an awesome heartbeat on the 23rd. 

The waiting just never stops hey, always something else to look forward to...



LifeAfterDepo said:


> Yayyy!!! I'm anxious for my u/s tomorrow. This nausea has been extreme. I threw up on the way to work this morning and it was raining. Hopefully all that is a sign we're headed in a good direction.

Aw shame, hope the MS is not to bad bu hey they say it is a sign of high hcg levels and a healthy pregnancy not that the lack thereof means anything but i would welcome MS just for the peace of mind. Keep us posted on your scan!!!

AFM > Ive upped my estrogen to 2 tablets for the next 5 days to help CM, fxd it helps.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - that was cute and yes good pics for the album ;)

afm this morning is my HSG......I'm supposed to get there for 10:30 but I'm super nervous. Hoping it goes quickly, will let you everyone know how it went.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - that was cute and yes good pics for the album ;)
> 
> afm this morning is my HSG......I'm supposed to get there for 10:30 but I'm super nervous. Hoping it goes quickly, will let you everyone know how it went.

Take care hope it all goes smoothly!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Hope everyone is well this morning!!! Has anyone gotten snow or will be getting snow? I am out this cycle temp dropped this morning. I am really disappointed this morning and a little emotional too!

Tella - thank you for the information and support!! Maybe next cycle.


----------



## niccole

Hi brighteyez! Hugs your way :hugs: I felt the same way last month. Your perfect little bean is right around the corner! We didn't get any snow, but this is my second day out of school for freezing rain. :wohoo:

I finally got a positive opk test this morning and my dh is stuck at the fire station until 7pm. Any chance we could miss it between now and then? I guess I'm a little too anxious!! We haven't bd since Monday night since he was at the station all day and night yesterday too.


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank for the support Nicole!!! It's hard but....with the support here I will be ok. We are suppose to get a foot of snow, it's going to snow this evening until Thursday evening. 

I think you will be fine!!! Attack dh as soon as he walks through the door LOL!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez- hugs but it's not over till af shows ;)

So the hsg really wasn't bad. I didn't feel the catheter go in. I had some cramping when they injected the dye because it wouldn't go through my right tube and so they kept putting more dye which caused serious cramping and then it went through. So I feel my right tube may have been partially blocked but now it's clear. .... That's for sure! I feel fine now and will definitely be in the gym this evening ;)


----------



## niccole

So glad it wasn't too bad MJ! 

Brighteyez, that is exactly what I plan to do!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Brighteyez- hugs but it's not over till af shows ;)
> 
> So the hsg really wasn't bad. I didn't feel the catheter go in. I had some cramping when they injected the dye because it wouldn't go through my right tube and so they kept putting more dye which caused serious cramping and then it went through. So I feel my right tube may have been partially blocked but now it's clear. .... That's for sure! I feel fine now and will definitely be in the gym this evening ;)

I am glad it went well and hope they unlocked that tube for you!!


----------



## brighteyez73

niccole said:


> So glad it wasn't too bad MJ!
> 
> Brighteyez, that is exactly what I plan to do!!!

Nicole - Get'em girl!!!! :haha: I get my hubby like that all the time. 

I do have a question ladies.......does it matter what time of day you BD? Because my hubby comes in around 11pm and we don't BD until about 12am or later. :shrug:


----------



## niccole

I've never heard of the time mattering, except that your egg is only good for 12 hours at most, but my dr told me that the sperm is good for up to 48 hours. And she did say to lay flat on your back for at least 30 min. That's the only advice I got besides to make sure to take vitamins.


----------



## brighteyez73

niccole said:


> I've never heard of the time mattering, except that your egg is only good for 12 hours at most, but my dr told me that the sperm is good for up to 48 hours. And she did say to lay flat on your back for at least 30 min. That's the only advice I got besides to make sure to take vitamins.

Thanks Nicole!!!:hugs: I do take vitamins and lay on back for 15mins but I will take 30mins this next cycle if AF comes tomorrow. FX that she doesn't but if so than on to the next one.


----------



## CastawayBride

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Brighteyez- hugs but it's not over till af shows ;)
> 
> So the hsg really wasn't bad. I didn't feel the catheter go in. I had some cramping when they injected the dye because it wouldn't go through my right tube and so they kept putting more dye which caused serious cramping and then it went through. So I feel my right tube may have been partially blocked but now it's clear. .... That's for sure! I feel fine now and will definitely be in the gym this evening ;)
> 
> I am glad it went well and hope they unlocked that tube for you!!Click to expand...

I meant unblocked, was on my phone lol :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

brighteyez73 said:


> niccole said:
> 
> 
> I've never heard of the time mattering, except that your egg is only good for 12 hours at most, but my dr told me that the sperm is good for up to 48 hours. And she did say to lay flat on your back for at least 30 min. That's the only advice I got besides to make sure to take vitamins.
> 
> Thanks Nicole!!!:hugs: I do take vitamins and lay on back for 15mins but I will take 30mins this next cycle if AF comes tomorrow. FX that she doesn't but if so than on to the next one.Click to expand...

They actually say you have a better chance of DTD and conceiving before your positive OPK, if you check this chart out on the Costco page it shows you your odds of getting pregnant before LH surge, and the odds of getting pregnant at ovulation...like the day before a positive OPK, 31%, day of O 33% and day after drops down to 0. Like Nicole said the egg is viable basically the whole day but as the day goes on it is getting older and not as able to conceive...

https://www.costco.com/Clearblue®-Fertility-Monitor-and-30-Test-Sticks.product.11699963.html

A new cycle might not be a bad idea bright eyes...it means a new lining and that your hormones are on track! :thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Brighteyez- hugs but it's not over till af shows ;)
> 
> So the hsg really wasn't bad. I didn't feel the catheter go in. I had some cramping when they injected the dye because it wouldn't go through my right tube and so they kept putting more dye which caused serious cramping and then it went through. So I feel my right tube may have been partially blocked but now it's clear. .... That's for sure! I feel fine now and will definitely be in the gym this evening ;)
> 
> I am glad it went well and hope they unlocked that tube for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> I meant unblocked, was on my phone lol :haha:Click to expand...

lolll - I knew what you meant castaway :haha::winkwink:


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - I don't think it matters when. I have heard that the swimmers in the morning are supposed to be stronger than those in the evening, but I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## brighteyez73

Castaway & MJ - We BD from the first day af leaves up until two days after ov. I am going to stay positive. AF is due today fx that she stays away. Tested this morn and didnt see a line.


----------



## mj2013

brighteyez73 said:


> Castaway & MJ - We BD from the first day af leaves up until two days after ov. I am going to stay positive. AF is due today fx that she stays away. Tested this morn and didnt see a line.

Sounds like you have every base covered brighteyez. Stay positive :flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies
hooe everyone is well! Snowed in again today. My job closed again becauee it snowed again last night until 5am. Woke up this morn and temp went up gain. So was dip a implantation dio. I am scared to test, afraid of bfn. Should I wait until Sunday?


----------



## CastawayBride

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning ladies
> hooe everyone is well! Snowed in again today. My job closed again becauee it snowed again last night until 5am. Woke up this morn and temp went up gain. So was dip a implantation dio. I am scared to test, afraid of bfn. Should I wait until Sunday?

If it was implantation it would take at least 2-3 days before a test would show BFP.:thumbup:


----------



## Tella

bright im keeping everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I'll be back joining you ladies again. :(


----------



## Tella

oh no ginger :hugs: im so sorry you going through this again. sending you loads of supportive hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> I think I'll be back joining you ladies again. :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Ginger, so sorry hon. Sending you tons of hugs and support.


----------



## brighteyez73

GingerPanda said:


> I think I'll be back joining you ladies again. :(

:cry: I sm so sorry! We are here for you.:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

GM ladies

spotting late yesterday and today not only am I late but I am only spotting pink when I wipe nothing on liner. I took a cheap test and I think I see a squinter please check I will taks another test tomorrow morning. Also my temp is still climbing.
 



Attached Files:







ATT_1392464356706_image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8









What you think test.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CastawayBride

brighteyez73 said:


> GM ladies
> 
> spotting late yesterday and today not only am I late but I am only spotting pink when I wipe nothing on liner. I took a cheap test and I think I see a squinter please check I will taks another test tomorrow morning. Also my temp is still climbing.

I don't see it yet BUT hopefully it will get darker!


----------



## mj2013

brighteyez73 said:


> GM ladies
> 
> spotting late yesterday and today not only am I late but I am only spotting pink when I wipe nothing on liner. I took a cheap test and I think I see a squinter please check I will taks another test tomorrow morning. Also my temp is still climbing.

I don't see it yet either but FX for you!!


----------



## Tella

fxd for you bright! !!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't see it on my phone, but a lot of the time squinters won't show up in pics. I hope it gets darker!


----------



## Tara158505

i kind of see a shadow of a line and on those test, if it is, it will get darker :)

I hope I won't be joining you all again, but I may be soon.. :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope not, Tara! :(


----------



## Tara158505

thanks ginger, I hope not too, but im not very optimistic at this point.. I've been having brown spttoing which I don't worry about, but then the day before yesterday I had reddish brown in the middle of the night, then in am back to brown and gone like I was crazy.. I got the heart beat on the Doppler, well at least I guess it stayed at 130.. then today I had the reddish brown spotting again, it's always only when I wipe, then next time I check its gone again like im going crazy.. I did a finger check each time and it was more brown on my finger, but watery like the first time, this time just brownish.. I tried again on the monitor and only my heart beat.. which I know it's still really early and I am not suppose to freak and under normal circumstances I wouldnm't be, but given the spots I am freaking.. I've had no cramping.. but now I do feel a little back pain.. I am preparing myself for a mc.. this will be 3 losses in a row I don't get it, how do you go from 3 kids to 3 losses.. something bad has to be wrong :( ughh im so hurt!!:cry:


----------



## mj2013

Tara158505 said:


> thanks ginger, I hope not too, but im not very optimistic at this point.. I've been having brown spttoing which I don't worry about, but then the day before yesterday I had reddish brown in the middle of the night, then in am back to brown and gone like I was crazy.. I got the heart beat on the Doppler, well at least I guess it stayed at 130.. then today I had the reddish brown spotting again, it's always only when I wipe, then next time I check its gone again like im going crazy.. I did a finger check each time and it was more brown on my finger, but watery like the first time, this time just brownish.. I tried again on the monitor and only my heart beat.. which I know it's still really early and I am not suppose to freak and under normal circumstances I wouldnm't be, but given the spots I am freaking.. I've had no cramping.. but now I do feel a little back pain.. I am preparing myself for a mc.. this will be 3 losses in a row I don't get it, how do you go from 3 kids to 3 losses.. something bad has to be wrong :( ughh im so hurt!!:cry:

Tara - try to stay positive. Spotting occurs with a lot of women. Do you have an u/s scheduled soon with your OB?


----------



## Tara158505

no not til the 12th with high risk ob, but I am calling tomorrow to try to get in, but there's nothing at all now.. im just so confused and worried and I know I say to never go by symptoms because they come and go and I am trying to practice what I say but its hard when I have had the spotting.. my boobs aren't as tender at all, which could be normal, but when I couldn't find the hb lastnight im not very optimistic.. I know, I know at 7w4d your not always going to find it, but dang it I wish I had :( I guess its just wait and see..


----------



## niccole

Prayers your way Tara.


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi ladies! :hi:

Just thought the board was getting kind of quiet and I am having a relaxing day at home and wanted to pop on here and see how everyone was doing. We had crazy snow so I was off Thursday, took the day Friday and then Holiday today. :thumb up:

Back to the grind tomorrow for a 4 day work week. :coffee:


----------



## Tella

tara, fxd you doing ok and your bean is safe in there. When is your next scan? 

cast, that's a nice break! Good that you taking it nice and slow amd that is giving bean time to implant for the long run. 

afm, have a scan again on Wednesday to see progress. got 2 fsh injections for today amd tomorrow to help eggies as they growing slow. fxd for Trigger on Wednesday.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> tara, fxd you doing ok and your bean is safe in there. When is your next scan?
> 
> cast, that's a nice break! Good that you taking it nice and slow amd that is giving bean time to implant for the long run.
> 
> afm, have a scan again on Wednesday to see progress. got 2 fsh injections for today amd tomorrow to help eggies as they growing slow. fxd for Trigger on Wednesday.

Good luck with the Trigger on Weds!!


----------



## Tara158505

I don't go back until the 12th which is high risk ob. I haven't had anymore since the 2nd time, but I still don't know.. my fetal Doppler will be here tomorrow cause today was a holiday so hopefully I can pick up a heart beat, but if not im not going to freak out I know it's still really early to be picking heartbeats up every single time I try ill be 8w tomorrow.. going by my ultra sound that is..


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck with the trigger, Tella!

I hope you can find the hb and ease your mind, Tara.

Any updates, Brighteyez?


----------



## Tara158505

thanks ginger, I really don't know though at this point either way it wasn't normal.. ugghhh!!


----------



## mj2013

Castaway- :hi: I know all will be well with your bean, this is it girl!!!

Ginger- how are you doing? Is your dr doing an u/s to confirm? There could still be hope :hugs:

Tella - fx for you and the trigger this wed

Afm I got a smiley on my digital opk today but not on my regular brand.... So not too sure what's what. Good thing I'm not stressing it this cycle or I'd probably be going crazy :haha:


----------



## Tara158505

Well ladies I guess im back in woth you all I felt leakong on my panty liner it was blood went to bathroom and wiped and its pink red blood so im game over I guess I checked cervix it feels slightly open and more blood came out when I checked.. I knew those two tikes werent just oopsies idk wtf is wrong with me but im beyond pissed id be 8w tomorrow and the monitor comes then pretty shitty huh so mad!!


----------



## Tella

loads of hugs your way Tara! thinking about you amd pray its not the end


----------



## mj2013

Sorry to hear Tara. Will your dr squeeze you in for an u/s to confirm? some women do bleed during their pg but go on to have healthy babies.


----------



## GingerPanda

mj2013 said:


> Ginger- how are you doing? Is your dr doing an u/s to confirm? There could still be hope :hugs:

Tomorrow I have another scan to confirm, but we're pretty positive it's bad news.

The digi OPKs are supposed to pick up more fertile days, so I say start BDing now!



Tara, oh no! :( I reeeally hope your doctor's office sqeezes you in asap!


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ginger- how are you doing? Is your dr doing an u/s to confirm? There could still be hope :hugs:
> 
> Tomorrow I have another scan to confirm, but we're pretty positive it's bad news.
> 
> The digi OPKs are supposed to pick up more fertile days, so I say start BDing now!
> 
> 
> 
> Tara, oh no! :( I reeeally hope your doctor's office sqeezes you in asap!Click to expand...



Keep us posted, I hope it isn't bad news! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We plan to bd a bit but I'm not going over board with it since the only reason I am even doing opk's is so my Dr's office knows when to do my 7 dpo progesterone blood test. DH has his SA this friday and they say no sex for 2-3 days before, so the rest of this week is pretty much out after today.


----------



## Tara158505

there's no reason to go to the doctor I know how this story ends. I am going to find a new doctor if I get pregnant again and go from there because I need more one on one care. I can't be waiting a month apart to be seen for another ultrasound not with my history.. I think the prometrium maybe delayed the mc im not sure nothing is a fact, but it is dark red now like af, but it is still odd, but probably because of the progesterone. since I am not going to take it today I think it will get full force later.. I am wearing a pad just incase there has been a few spots on it but more when I wipe then anything, but I know its over either way, no point in putting myself through false hope ya know.. that's what I did with the last one and that didn't end so well..:cry::cry:


----------



## 3Minions

Tara, I'm so sorry.

And I'm glad you've decided to find a new doctor.


----------



## Tara158505

thanks 3, I am just so mad ya know im sad im mad I just wish I knew what's wrong with me, how can you go from having 3 kids to 3 mcs I just don't understand the logic. my only guess is that the progesterone injections I was on with my youngest has caused me problems.. that's all I can think of that's different.. I had those because of my 3 year old being born at 27 weeks due to my water breaking early, but later I found out those injections won't prevent preterm water rupture only preterm labor.. os basically I had them for no reason.. ugh so mad


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry, Tara. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

So sorry Tara but progesterone shouldnt cause any problems for you as it is a natural hormone and would be long out of your body. I think you must maybe look into Progesterone supplements till 12weeks as it might be that you are deficient and causing your MCs :hugs: Surely they will do a RPL panel now on you especially after 3 mcs?


----------



## Tella

AFM > 2 follies on scan, have another FSH injection tonight and trigger tomorrow night :happydance: And i have EWCM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: I was so happy to see it on the toiletpaper!!!!! 

On the other hand i went to the doctor as my neck is getting very sore and resembles meningitis (sp), they tested my CRP levels and it was 67 which is very high apparently and they monitoring me for 2 days. If im not better in 2 days then i must go back so please pray the loads of anitbiotics and anti inflammatories will help. I will also start Predisilone on 3dpo so hope that keeps it all under wraps.


----------



## GingerPanda

Holy crap, Tella! Hope you're okay!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> AFM > 2 follies on scan, have another FSH injection tonight and trigger tomorrow night :happydance: And i have EWCM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: I was so happy to see it on the toiletpaper!!!!!
> 
> On the other hand i went to the doctor as my neck is getting very sore and resembles meningitis (sp), they tested my CRP levels and it was 67 which is very high apparently and they monitoring me for 2 days. If im not better in 2 days then i must go back so please pray the loads of anitbiotics and anti inflammatories will help. I will also start Predisilone on 3dpo so hope that keeps it all under wraps.


Yeah for EWCM!!! But...meningitis!? I sure hope not....


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, my second MMC is officially confirmed. Now just got to wait for my body to get with the program.


----------



## mj2013

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Ginger, sorry you're back here, sending loads of hugs your way.


Tella - :happydance::happydance: yayy for ewcm...we love that! praying for you that you don't have meningitis though, and I hope it goes away quickly!

Castaway - How are you feeling? :flower:

Where is brighteyez???


----------



## CastawayBride

Ginger & Tara so sorry for your losses...

MJ I'm hanging here nothing to report....

Baby dust to all...


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning everyone, 

How is everyone doing? I had to take a minute off for a couple of days. I got really depressed :cry: and started having horrible dreams. But my DH has worked with me and I am getting it together.


----------



## Tara158505

I am on prometrium (progesterone) sv 100 pills and she didn't even check my level before prescribing then, I told her she could, but she said either way it could help, so I don't guess she even did. I had to remind her I already had 2 mcs just to get put on it even though after the last mc she told me I would be on it until 14w because I told her I thought that may be the cause.. I stopped bleeding shortly after so im not sure what is going on. I finally found the babies heartbeat it was 161, so as of yesterday he or she is still a live. I still don't feel comfortable spotting red then a few later its brown again, but it's nothing like the other day, I felt my cervix slightly open and when I checked it blood poured into the toilet and the water was pink, it dripped on my pants and everything. I wore a pad for the night and didn't have much just a few parts, but I tried to stay in bed all night that night because I was scared it would get worse, which I know if going to mc it's going to get worse no matter what, but I had already prepared myself for what I thought was happening. the next day it turned brown. I still have brown dried up stuff making its way out and every once in a while reddish stuff mixed with like mucus, at first I thought it was my mucus plug, but now im not sure I am wondering if I have a tear in my placenta or breakthrough bleeding.. im not sure at this point, I have been taking my progesterone still since I didn't know for sure what was going on. my biggest concern was that the prometrium was prolonging the mc since it is to prevent mc, it can prolong your mc. since I found the real heartbeat im not sure what to think.. I don't want to get my hopes up too high yet though.. we will see what happens.. it could stil go either way at this point.. I think I will still hang out here until I know for sure that way I don't have to keep transitioning back and forth..


----------



## brighteyez73

Thats good news Tara!!! Everything will work out just fine. Praying for you and the little one.:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Tara, I had already removed you from the rainbow group and counted you as an angel, so if everything is okay you can rejoin. I think 161 is a great hb.


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - (((hugs))) I think it happens to all of us. We just get down sometimes with this whole TTC.

Tara - I think you really need to go to the ER. Bleeding like that and not going to the ER to get yourself checked is crazy to be honest. They can do a quick scan and make sure your little bean is ok and see what may be causing the bleeding. I really don't advise you to just "see what happens".


----------



## Tara158505

That's fine Ginger thanks.. Mj, that's nptnhpw my er works either of them we have two and both just check hcg level and automatically list it as a threatened or missed Mac they don't even do an exam and will not call in a us tech unless your dying.. I have been several times in the past to them both and its always the same I'm not wasting my time.. I mean you can't prevent it if its going to happen it will theres nothingbypu can don't about it.. Either I in up moving or I don't either way I'll known and I go back the 12th which isn't far now.. Plus I know for a fact I've found the babys HB so he or she is deffinitely alive for now.. It sounds like horses running or a train.. Thanks for your concern though I appreciate I, but its just not how it works here..


----------



## mj2013

That's a bit hard to believe that an ER is going to take hcg levels and that's it. Especially in the USA when everyone loves to sue everyone. I wouldn't debate if you were in another country but here in the USA? that's just crazy sounding


----------



## LifeAfterDepo

Just my health care two cents.. The purpose of the ER is to stabilize life threatening emergency conditions. Unfortunately, ruling out miscarriage in a stable pregnant woman is not a life threatening emergency unless certain conditions are present, such as hemorrhage.


----------



## CastawayBride

LifeAfterDepo said:


> Just my health care two cents.. The purpose of the ER is to stabilize life threatening emergency conditions. Unfortunately, ruling out miscarriage in a stable pregnant woman is not a life threatening emergency unless certain conditions are present, such as hemorrhage.

Don't they send you to Labor and Delivery for issues in pregnancy? That is what happened when I was there...a girl came in as skinny as anything but balling her eyes out that she was spotting. I heard the doctor saying do blood work and prepping for an US...they did say their is not much to do with early loss BUT if you have repeated losses I am sure they would try to assist, especially if you are unable to get into your doctor....:shrug:


----------



## CastawayBride

LifeAfterDepo said:


> Just my health care two cents.. The purpose of the ER is to stabilize life threatening emergency conditions. Unfortunately, ruling out miscarriage in a stable pregnant woman is not a life threatening emergency unless certain conditions are present, such as hemorrhage.

Love your ticker lady!:thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

When I was bleeding they prepped me for u/s right away, there is nothing they can do if you are miscarrying. Tara stated "I felt my cervix slightly open and when I checked it blood poured into the toilet".....that sounds like it warrants an ER visit and a scan.


----------



## Tara158505

lol well im not making it up. your more than welcome to call and check if you would like it's Greeneville Tennessee, Laughlin and Tacoma hospital. after 3 months then yes you go to labor and delivery, anything under that you go to er and be seen. they draw your blood to check your level tell you the numbers and then they list it as a threatened or missed mc. I know I have been several times with the first one to both er's and then again with the 2nd one. it's just not good care here, the doctors straight told me they would not call a us tech in unless it was an emergency and honestly a mc isn't considered and emergency although it should be. heck even when I was bleeding to death with my last one they didn't do a us and they took over 4 hours just to check me, it's a joke here. I know you may find it hard to believe, but it's the truth and it is what it is. who would make something like that up anyway? smh, it's a small town and we only have 2 ob offices period, unless you drive 45 minutes away. it's not like a big city, and like the other girl said, er is for emergencies not mcs and like I said a mc is not considered and life threatening emergency UNLESS they suspect a tubal, but I have already had a us to confirm it wasn't. my cervix went back closed the next day so I don't know what it was, but the baby's heartbeat is undeniable I have audio and video if you would like to see it. it sounds like running horses and has been 173 the past 2 days. you don't have to believe me, I am not asking you to. I am simply stating the facts and my experience with my local er's and not just on one occasion, several. also my sil has had the same problem they scooped her baby up off the floor during her mc and put it in a bag and said "oh I think that is your baby" wtf does or says that.. they are NOT professional by any means. as for multiple mc's that makes no difference to the er lol I don't know why you would think it would. I thought we were here to support each other not try to debate about my local hospital and make it into an im lying type of thing. I am in shock as I write this that I am even having to explain how they do things here, like I said your more then welcome to call if you would like and ask them yourselves I have no reason to lie about lol that would be very sad and pathetic honestly. I was just looking for support during a rough time. I didn't know me stating what they have done for me each time I went at both er's would cause spectacle or get me the 3rd degree.. geez ladies, we are all we have in a time like this, we need women like us who get it and what we have been through, but honestly this really makes me sad that I was basically called a liar over the hospital only taking hcg levels, but yes that is how it is I have my records still they were 171 and they didn't even recheck them to see if they were falling they just labled me as tmc or mmc and then told me I was around 1-3 weeks going by my levels, but I already knew by the blood I was mcing the baby. I haven't ever had this happen before were I had this much bleeding and feel the cervix a little open only to go brown again and close and act like nothing ever happened, not to mention the red when I wiped those times, I am guessing it's breakthrough bleeding or a tear in my placenta. I will know the 12th all I care about is that my baby is okay for now, which should be what we all care about. we are all on the same team and page. we are hear to root each other on and help each other, give inspiration, help each other calm down and talk one another through our hard times, not judge one another and single them out to call them a liar.. I feel like I shouldn't have even came back here now, I am honestly really hurt. maybe it wasn't meant the way I took it, but it sure as heck hurts a lot to feel like im being called a liar. everyone deals in their own ways, but like I said im just happy the baby is okay whether anyone else is or not. thank you regardless I just don't like bickering or picking on others I feel we need to lift each other up and be our support, so thank you all who have helped me and been here for me I really and truly appreciate it. I didn't mean to cause a up stir about my hospital that's just how they are, not all hospitals are, but the two here are crap. ugh good night


----------



## CastawayBride

MJ- When do you see the doctor again? Your tests should be done or soon right?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tara I don't think anyone was accusing you of lying, I think that we just find it hard to believe health care is so terrible where you are and the lack of a Doctor is apparent too. If I called my Doctor with bleeding I would be in that day, no exception. 

As for repeated loss, yes they are suppose to treat that differently. One loss (Miscarriage) does not automatically make you high risk but multiple they will usually address it differently including testing. If your Cervix was opening maybe they need to address that and I think that was all that was suggested. 

We all have opinions here, sometimes we all disagree.


----------



## Tella

I agree with Cast and MJ. it is the first time in 4 years on BnB that i have heard from any one I the US being treated so unfairly amd yes there is a first time for everything and i feel very sorry that you are treated in that manner especially after several mcs. and there is things they can do to prevent a mc when it is due to hormones like low progesterone levels and even a hcg booster shot can help with other things.

No one was calling you a lair, unfortunate that you had to make such a issue over the fact the MJ is concerned for you and your babys safety.

This is a very supportive thread and nothing has been done to prove otherwise.

Mj, any news on your test results? Hows the ntnp TWW going?

AFM, O day and hopefully we release both eggies and have 2 perfect . spermies waiting for them. Let the wait begin. im gonna have to give up the Warrior race next weekend due to late O :hissy:


----------



## mj2013

Castaway & Tella - DH did his SA yesterday and I have a progesterone test this monday. I have my follow up visit March 4th, that's when they say the Dr will tell me how my cd3 blood tests were, my progesterone test and DH's SA. Only result I know was HSG which I told you ladies about but that's because I could see the screen and they told me what was happening. Other than that I am in waiting mode. I didn't feel O this time around for some reason, digital positive this past monday and temp shift on Friday. 

Tella - :nope: I'm sorry you have to miss the race! Especially if you've been training for it.....but there's a better race going on right now inside you and that prize is worth way more than the warrior race :winkwink::flower:

Castaway - No morning sickness I hope??

Tara - I'm not saying you're lying, I'm just saying it's hard to believe that in 2014 such treatment exists in the USA, it's quite disturbing actually. Anyhow, I do hope your baby is doing ok which it sounds like since you can hear the heartbeat.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway & Tella - DH did his SA yesterday and I have a progesterone test this monday. I have my follow up visit March 4th, that's when they say the Dr will tell me how my cd3 blood tests were, my progesterone test and DH's SA. Only result I know was HSG which I told you ladies about but that's because I could see the screen and they told me what was happening. Other than that I am in waiting mode. I didn't feel O this time around for some reason, digital positive this past monday and temp shift on Friday.
> 
> Tella - :nope: I'm sorry you have to miss the race! Especially if you've been training for it.....but there's a better race going on right now inside you and that prize is worth way more than the warrior race :winkwink::flower:
> 
> Castaway - No morning sickness I hope??
> 
> Tara - I'm not saying you're lying, I'm just saying it's hard to believe that in 2014 such treatment exists in the USA, it's quite disturbing actually. Anyhow, I do hope your baby is doing ok which it sounds like since you can hear the heartbeat.

Best of luck to Tella on your 2WW!!!

No MS here but I don't usually get it anyway. I am getting shooting pains in my chest and bloated by the afternoon rolls around. Sadly I feel like I am spreading (in my rear!) already....did not want to be in maternity till 8 weeks though at least!:haha:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi ladies. I just spent the last 2 days reading through this entire thread. Mind if I join? I had a d&c om January 3rd for a blighted ovum at 8 weeks. I am 7 weeks 2 days post d&c today and have yet to get AF. Dont even feel like I have ovulated. Last week my betas were 2 so I have been below 5 for a little while. Congrats to the BFPS I am really ready for one!!! I go back to the dr on march 6th so I guessi can ask him if I havent had af


----------



## CastawayBride

Baby.Love12 said:


> Hi ladies. I just spent the last 2 days reading through this entire thread. Mind if I join? I had a d&c om January 3rd for a blighted ovum at 8 weeks. I am 7 weeks 2 days post d&c today and have yet to get AF. Dont even feel like I have ovulated. Last week my betas were 2 so I have been below 5 for a little while. Congrats to the BFPS I am really ready for one!!! I go back to the dr on march 6th so I guessi can ask him if I havent had af

Welcome...so sorry for your loss! For some reason I feel like Blighted Ovums really mess with our hormones...I hope you get your AF soon!


----------



## CastawayBride

MJ, I look forward to you getting back on the active TTC train, and hopefully with new "tricks" provided by your Doctor!


----------



## Baby.Love12

On the upside I did have 2 faint looking positive tests but they were unreliable Internet cheapies negative on FR. This is scary to me because my dr was having a hard time reading my pathology report and initially thought it might have been molar. This was just ruled out last week. I am irritated with my body at this point.


----------



## CastawayBride

Well we went for our scan and the Doctor said that they saw the yolk sac but nothing else. :nope:

She did say it looks like I am a week behind, possibly I O'd later (which I did compared my son, a total of 5 days later) so hoping and praying that is what it is. 

Follow up scan is March 4th! I will be one day shy of 8 weeks then. (one day shy of 7 if I am indeed a week behind)...


----------



## CastawayBride

Baby.Love12 said:


> On the upside I did have 2 faint looking positive tests but they were unreliable Internet cheapies negative on FR. This is scary to me because my dr was having a hard time reading my pathology report and initially thought it might have been molar. This was just ruled out last week. I am irritated with my body at this point.

My body was tough on me too after the Blighted Ovum, faint positives for 11 weeks after! It turned out it was a tiny piece of placenta. My hormones were so crazy, I was very mad at my body as well. :nope:

Accupuncture helped me a lot, got me back on track. Hope you get there soon!


----------



## Tella

im so sorry you didn't see what you wanted on your scan. But when I went for my scan my fs said that it is very possible that it can catch up quickly. fxd for a hb on your next scan :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> im so sorry you didn't see what you wanted on your scan. But when I went for my scan my fs said that it is very possible that it can catch up quickly. fxd for a hb on your next scan :hugs:

That is what we are hoping for! I know with my son we saw his heart beat super early so who knows what to think...just hoping that the doctor was right and my cycle was just different from when he was conceived!


----------



## Baby.Love12

CastawayBride said:


> Well we went for our scan and the Doctor said that they saw the yolk sac but nothing else. :nope:
> 
> She did say it looks like I am a week behind, possibly I O'd later (which I did compared my son, a total of 5 days later) so hoping and praying that is what it is.
> 
> Follow up scan is March 4th! I will be one day shy of 8 weeks then. (one day shy of 7 if I am indeed a week behind)...

Sorry if you have said already but how many weeks are you? That sucks bc now you will worry for that time. Fingers crossed and I hope you see your little one soon.


----------



## Tara158505

i was high risk way before the losses and I wasn't making a big issue over it I was simply explaining how it is over here, it sucks we are a small town with second heck 3rd rate care, it is sad.. but when I read " I find it hard to believe" yes to me it felt I was being called a liar.. anyone can say the same who is here.. what they should do and actually do, do are 2 totally different things.. it's pathetic actually.. as for preventing the mc.. we have not idea what has been causing mine, but since my last loss was at 13w3days I highly doubt hormones is/was the cause.. I wasn't trying to cause an upstir I just at the time felt I was being called a liar, I guess that wasn't the case, but that's how I felt and at least im honest about it.. my cervix closed right after im not sure wth happened or went on, but yes I check the hb every day its 171 and up, but averages 171 I actually found 2 today one on the leftish and the other on the right, but not too far apart, so I am thinking maybe a echo, but still crazy though they aren't mine lol it sounds like running horses and mine definitely doesn't sound like that!! sorry mj I was just upset, I wouldn't ever make anything like that up that's just my experience from these to local ers here in my town.. the one 45 minutes away would be much better I am sure, but bleeding has all stopped even brown spotting.. even after bding sooo I hope everything is fine now.. I don't know what's to come later, but for now the baby is okay and that's all I care about as does all of us!! thanks girls!!


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - so sorry you didn't get to see the heartbeat, sigh, I know you are probably over there worrying to death about it :hugs::hugs: at least your follow up is only a week away. I hope the time goes by quickly.

baby.love - welcome :flower: and sorry for your loss. FX AF comes for you soon. Mine came at 6 weeks but as Castaway said, hers came a lot later . Hopefully you can start TTC again soon. Will you have another hcg check done?


----------



## Baby.Love12

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - so sorry you didn't get to see the heartbeat, sigh, I know you are probably over there worrying to death about it :hugs::hugs: at least your follow up is only a week away. I hope the time goes by quickly.
> 
> baby.love - welcome :flower: and sorry for your loss. FX AF comes for you soon. Mine came at 6 weeks but as Castaway said, hers came a lot later . Hopefully you can start TTC again soon. Will you have another hcg check done?

I have been having minor cramps so maybe that is a sign......yes on march 6thi will have it checked again.


----------



## CastawayBride

Baby.Love12 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Well we went for our scan and the Doctor said that they saw the yolk sac but nothing else. :nope:
> 
> She did say it looks like I am a week behind, possibly I O'd later (which I did compared my son, a total of 5 days later) so hoping and praying that is what it is.
> 
> Follow up scan is March 4th! I will be one day shy of 8 weeks then. (one day shy of 7 if I am indeed a week behind)...
> 
> Sorry if you have said already but how many weeks are you? That sucks bc now you will worry for that time. Fingers crossed and I hope you see your little one soon.Click to expand...

I am suppose to be 7 weeks either Weds or Friday (depending what site you use to make a ticker! lol)

They said I am measuring on time for a week behind though....which makes sense if I ovulated later and implanted later. We will see March 4th!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - so sorry you didn't get to see the heartbeat, sigh, I know you are probably over there worrying to death about it :hugs::hugs: at least your follow up is only a week away. I hope the time goes by quickly.
> 
> baby.love - welcome :flower: and sorry for your loss. FX AF comes for you soon. Mine came at 6 weeks but as Castaway said, hers came a lot later . Hopefully you can start TTC again soon. Will you have another hcg check done?

Surprisingly I am starting to be OK with it b/c it sort of makes sense. With my first two pregnancies I knew 6 days before missed period, this pregnancy only 2 days. I think she may be right, and I will be a week off due to a late bloomer...

I had, for the first time, round ligament pain while rolling over last night in bed. Hopefully that means we have some growing in there!:thumbup:


----------



## CastawayBride

Baby.Love12 said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - so sorry you didn't get to see the heartbeat, sigh, I know you are probably over there worrying to death about it :hugs::hugs: at least your follow up is only a week away. I hope the time goes by quickly.
> 
> baby.love - welcome :flower: and sorry for your loss. FX AF comes for you soon. Mine came at 6 weeks but as Castaway said, hers came a lot later . Hopefully you can start TTC again soon. Will you have another hcg check done?
> 
> I have been having minor cramps so maybe that is a sign......yes on march 6thi will have it checked again.Click to expand...

Definitely get your levels checked. I had cramps, back aches the whole gambit b/c my body was trying to get back on track...it was maddening! The only thing that kept me sane was knowing my levels! lol


----------



## Tella

hi girls,

cast, it is very possible! Hope the time flies for both of us, as it will be closer to testing time for me and a awesome scan for you!!!!

baby, booo on cramping but if it means the witch and a fresh cycle then it is ok. Fxd you get answers quickly and get back to TTC quickly.

MJ, Good luck with your bloods today. Cant wait for your feedback to hear what is going on, i sometimes are in two minds about testing, not sure if i want something to be wrong or not :haha: figuring out whats wrong makes it possible to treat it but that means something is wrong and i dont like that lol

AFM > 2dpo and counting down the days!!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> hi girls,
> 
> cast, it is very possible! Hope the time flies for both of us, as it will be closer to testing time for me and a awesome scan for you!!!!
> 
> baby, booo on cramping but if it means the witch and a fresh cycle then it is ok. Fxd you get answers quickly and get back to TTC quickly.
> 
> MJ, Good luck with your bloods today. Cant wait for your feedback to hear what is going on, i sometimes are in two minds about testing, not sure if i want something to be wrong or not :haha: figuring out whats wrong makes it possible to treat it but that means something is wrong and i dont like that lol
> 
> AFM > 2dpo and counting down the days!!!!

Ahhh the TWW...best of luck!!


----------



## mj2013

Tella- thank you. .... I'm sitting in the lab waiting to be called now. March 4th seems to far away to wait, but hopefully it will go by quickly. I hope your tww goes by quickly too and this is it for you!!!!

Castaway- morning! :) I'm soooooo happy to know you're not over there worrying. Counting down for your next appointment with you ;)


----------



## Tella

ill be 10dpo on the 4th only so i have an extra 4days to wait there after :cry: or maybe i will get a bfp early :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

So I'm not exactly sure when I'll join you ladies again. :)


Still waiting to miscarry. We decided to do it naturally this time, rather than the D&C... because the D&C still cost us $2000+ out of pocket after insurance. We can afford it, but we decided we would rather take a two week trip to Ireland and England this summer with that kind of money. (Although, sadly, $2000 will only cover the flights for both of us. Flying is EXPENSIVE!) Then sometime this year we may be temporarily living in Toronto, Canada for hub's job. Our passports will be getting a workout!

Anyway, between all of that, I don't know when we'll start TTC again, but I'm definitely starting to see some bright times ahead without a pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

wow thats expensive for a d&c after insurance! maybe the natural will be better for your body and making alternative plans is great and works wonders for taking your mind off things. who know you might just get your rainbow with all the relaxing you gonna be doing


afm, 1st back in the gym since getting sick last week amd im feeling it even just walking. oh well will get back into it soon again.


----------



## Baby.Love12

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - so sorry you didn't get to see the heartbeat, sigh, I know you are probably over there worrying to death about it :hugs::hugs: at least your follow up is only a week away. I hope the time goes by quickly.
> 
> baby.love - welcome :flower: and sorry for your loss. FX AF comes for you soon. Mine came at 6 weeks but as Castaway said, hers came a lot later . Hopefully you can start TTC again soon. Will you have another hcg check done?
> 
> Surprisingly I am starting to be OK with it b/c it sort of makes sense. With my first two pregnancies I knew 6 days before missed period, this pregnancy only 2 days. I think she may be right, and I will be a week off due to a late bloomer...
> 
> I had, for the first time, round ligament pain while rolling over last night in bed. Hopefully that means we have some growing in there!:thumbup:Click to expand...

That is an excellent way to look at it. Yay for round ligament pain. :happydance: must mean something right!!! Really praying the best for you.


----------



## GingerPanda

Tella said:


> wow thats expensive for a d&c after insurance! maybe the natural will be better for your body and making alternative plans is great and works wonders for taking your mind off things. who know you might just get your rainbow with all the relaxing you gonna be doing
> 
> 
> afm, 1st back in the gym since getting sick last week amd im feeling it even just walking. oh well will get back into it soon again.

:haha:

Unfortunately, I'll never get pregnant without Clomid or other help. (I am naturally anovulatory, I just wish I'd known that when I was younger and spending all that money on condoms and birth control! lol) So the relax and see approach won't work, but it will do wonders for getting my head back on straight, so thanks! :flower:

I hope your work outs start feeling good soon!


----------



## Baby.Love12

GingerPanda said:


> So I'm not exactly sure when I'll join you ladies again. :)
> 
> 
> Still waiting to miscarry. We decided to do it naturally this time, rather than the D&C... because the D&C still cost us $2000+ out of pocket after insurance. We can afford it, but we decided we would rather take a two week trip to Ireland and England this summer with that kind of money. (Although, sadly, $2000 will only cover the flights for both of us. Flying is EXPENSIVE!) Then sometime this year we may be temporarily living in Toronto, Canada for hub's job. Our passports will be getting a workout!
> 
> Anyway, between all of that, I don't know when we'll start TTC again, but I'm definitely starting to see some bright times ahead without a pregnancy. :thumbup:

So sorry to hear. I can't believe a 15 minute procedure cost that much. Ugh the health care industry these days. Best of luck to you.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, really. And that was after insurance covered almost $6000. It's crazy that it costs so much to have a miscarriage in the US. It's like the hospital is saying, "Hey, I know you were saving up money for your baby to buy it clothes and tiny shoes, but... baby's dead, so you won't need that money anymore! We'll have that, thanks." :dohh:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Thats awful. I can't believe that. They can get away for overcharging because who doesn't need medical care?? Its an industry that everyone will need at some point in life or another. Ridiculous!


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda I have said it over and over maternity in the US really has to step it up! I mean they leave so much to be desired. My friend is having unexplained fertility issues and they will diagnose her, BUT, will not cover IVF....I mean, really?!

I can't believe it costs 2K I am so sorry hun. I know not everyone has a great experience with it but the pills, cytotec, worked for me. Maybe that would cost less....

Uh. I am so sorry you have to worry about all this. I am happy to hear you are planning a vacation! My magical express information came in for Disney...can't believe it is like a month away now!


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - it is expensive, after insurance it was about $1500 out of pocket for us. Of course the hospital bill was about $20k including my ER stay but insurance covered $18500. I hope you have fun on your trip. Ireland is one of my favorite places, you'll enjoy it. I think time off is good too, this month not TTC has been really good for me. I think I've enjoyed this month a lot just by not having to analyze everything with TTC.

Castaway & Tella - I just realized I have my Dr appt on March 4th, Castaway has her u/s that day as well and Tella I'm going to be hoping you get your bfp that day too ;)


----------



## Baby.Love12

CastawayBride said:


> GingerPanda I have said it over and over maternity in the US really has to step it up! I mean they leave so much to be desired. My friend is having unexplained fertility issues and they will diagnose her, BUT, will not cover IVF....I mean, really?!
> 
> I can't believe it costs 2K I am so sorry hun. I know not everyone has a great experience with it but the pills, cytotec, worked for me. Maybe that would cost less....
> 
> Uh. I am so sorry you have to worry about all this. I am happy to hear you are planning a vacation! My magical express information came in for Disney...can't believe it is like a month away now!

I completely agree with you!!


----------



## Tella

CastawayBride said:


> GingerPanda I have said it over and over maternity in the US really has to step it up! I mean they leave so much to be desired. My friend is having unexplained fertility issues and they will diagnose her, BUT, will not cover IVF....I mean, really?!
> 
> I can't believe it costs 2K I am so sorry hun. I know not everyone has a great experience with it but the pills, cytotec, worked for me. Maybe that would cost less....
> 
> Uh. I am so sorry you have to worry about all this. I am happy to hear you are planning a vacation! My magical express information came in for Disney...can't believe it is like a month away now!

Yeah it is the same here, we dont have ANY infertility benefits for IUI or IVF. Some of the meds they will cover and scans but if it says infertility they wont.

Wow a month away that is super exciting!!!!



mj2013 said:


> Ginger - it is expensive, after insurance it was about $1500 out of pocket for us. Of course the hospital bill was about $20k including my ER stay but insurance covered $18500. I hope you have fun on your trip. Ireland is one of my favorite places, you'll enjoy it. I think time off is good too, this month not TTC has been really good for me. I think I've enjoyed this month a lot just by not having to analyze everything with TTC.
> 
> Castaway & Tella - I just realized I have my Dr appt on March 4th, Castaway has her u/s that day as well and Tella I'm going to be hoping you get your bfp that day too ;)

I cant believe it is so expensive for you guys. I luckily didnt have to pay anything in for that but that is all covered by my insurance! And holy cow that is expensive in $, im not sure how much mine was but if i guess and covert it directly it was in the region of $3000 including hospital and anesthetist


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> GingerPanda I have said it over and over maternity in the US really has to step it up! I mean they leave so much to be desired. My friend is having unexplained fertility issues and they will diagnose her, BUT, will not cover IVF....I mean, really?!
> 
> I can't believe it costs 2K I am so sorry hun. I know not everyone has a great experience with it but the pills, cytotec, worked for me. Maybe that would cost less....
> 
> Uh. I am so sorry you have to worry about all this. I am happy to hear you are planning a vacation! My magical express information came in for Disney...can't believe it is like a month away now!
> 
> Yeah it is the same here, we dont have ANY infertility benefits for IUI or IVF. Some of the meds they will cover and scans but if it says infertility they wont.
> 
> Wow a month away that is super exciting!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ginger - it is expensive, after insurance it was about $1500 out of pocket for us. Of course the hospital bill was about $20k including my ER stay but insurance covered $18500. I hope you have fun on your trip. Ireland is one of my favorite places, you'll enjoy it. I think time off is good too, this month not TTC has been really good for me. I think I've enjoyed this month a lot just by not having to analyze everything with TTC.
> 
> Castaway & Tella - I just realized I have my Dr appt on March 4th, Castaway has her u/s that day as well and Tella I'm going to be hoping you get your bfp that day too ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I cant believe it is so expensive for you guys. I luckily didnt have to pay anything in for that but that is all covered by my insurance! And holy cow that is expensive in $, im not sure how much mine was but if i guess and covert it directly it was in the region of $3000 including hospital and anesthetistClick to expand...

Tella - it is super expensive and our insurance doesn't cover IUI or IVF either. How much does it cost you with your meds, u/s and hcg shots etc each month? We paid out of pocket for all the tests this past month which ran us about $750 total but I'm sure the meds cycle is going to be up there in price depending on what route the Dr thinks is best for us :sad2:


----------



## Tella

for a timed intercourse cycle like the last with extra scans and meds is around R3000 ($300) otherwise just a normal ti cycle was around R1500 ($150)


----------



## 3Minions

GP, I hope things get started soon. I'm in Canada, but I had to go to an abortion clinic for my d&c because the wait was less than the hospital. Perhaps that might be a cheaper alternative? I'll admit that it as VERY difficult sitting there with the women who were there for abortions though. Hugs.


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> for a timed intercourse cycle like the last with extra scans and meds is around R3000 ($300) otherwise just a normal ti cycle was around R1500 ($150)

Wow that's a really good price. I called today and it's looking like close to 1000 for 1 medicated cycle with meds, scans and iui :wacko:


----------



## Tella

Yeah but I suppose its not fair to d


----------



## GingerPanda

3Minions said:


> GP, I hope things get started soon. I'm in Canada, but I had to go to an abortion clinic for my d&c because the wait was less than the hospital. Perhaps that might be a cheaper alternative? I'll admit that it as VERY difficult sitting there with the women who were there for abortions though. Hugs.

My husband would not go for that. (He totally believes in a woman's right to choose, but he doesn't want to actually go to one of these places. He has a mental disorder that makes it really hard for him to be in places associated with negative emotions.)

(Spoilered for possible controversial views? Don't want to start debates or anything.)

Spoiler
Also, around here, I'd be liable to be shot going to a clinic. These are some of crazy people who elected the even crazier people that want to outlaw abortion even if it would save the mother's life. (Because we can't kill the baby, so they'll just both have to suffer and die? WTF?)


----------



## Tella

Tella said:


> Yeah but I suppose its not fair to d

Oops that was half a post :haha:

What i wanted to say is i suppose its not fair to directly convert as our income is much lower than yours. Ie average monthly income directly converted is R 15 - 20 000 ($1500 - 2000) so if you take it in perspective its not really that cheap.



3Minions said:


> GP, I hope things get started soon. I'm in Canada, but I had to go to an abortion clinic for my d&c because the wait was less than the hospital. Perhaps that might be a cheaper alternative? I'll admit that it as VERY difficult sitting there with the women who were there for abortions though. Hugs.

WOW girl you very brave, i wont be able to do that. Unless you drag me in there unconscious. I took a cousin of mines girlfriend to one for a teen pregnancy and i ended up talking them out of it and they had the baby.



GingerPanda said:


> 3Minions said:
> 
> 
> GP, I hope things get started soon. I'm in Canada, but I had to go to an abortion clinic for my d&c because the wait was less than the hospital. Perhaps that might be a cheaper alternative? I'll admit that it as VERY difficult sitting there with the women who were there for abortions though. Hugs.
> 
> My husband would not go for that. (He totally believes in a woman's right to choose, but he doesn't want to actually go to one of these places. He has a mental disorder that makes it really hard for him to be in places associated with negative emotions.)Click to expand...

Oh yes i can imagine he wont be able to cope in a setting like that. And it is a very controversial subject but each person for their own on that. I think there is merits around it but should just be better controlled.

AFM > Been having EWCM with a tinge of blood since BD yesterday afternoon. Now i never get EWCM so why i would get it after O i have no clue. Otherwise just hanging out this TWW :lol:


----------



## 3Minions

GP, I didn't even THINK of that. But then I looked at what state you're in. SMH. Sorry hun.


----------



## GingerPanda

Picking up a prescription for misoprostol today. The doctor wrote that the baby is already dead on the prescription in the hopes that the pharmacist wouldn't give me crap for having a script for a drug used for abortion. If the pharmacist says something to me, I am going to go berserk!

I'm putting it in myself today, and really hoping it works... Doc says if I don't miscarry by next Friday, I have no choice but to have the D&C... In which case, no vacation for us. :(

Hubs is going to be out of town for work all next week, so I really hope it happens this weekend! Even though that still sucks, because my birthday is Saturday! Can I just not win for losing or what? :dohh:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Picking up a prescription for misoprostol today. The doctor wrote that the baby is already dead on the prescription in the hopes that the pharmacist wouldn't give me crap for having a script for a drug used for abortion. If the pharmacist says something to me, I am going to go berserk!
> 
> I'm putting it in myself today, and really hoping it works... Doc says if I don't miscarry by next Friday, I have no choice but to have the D&C... In which case, no vacation for us. :(
> 
> Hubs is going to be out of town for work all next week, so I really hope it happens this weekend! Even though that still sucks, because my birthday is Saturday! Can I just not win for losing or what? :dohh:

Typing from my phone so hope this is readable...

I did mistoprol...have the pads ready...wet them a tiny bit and insert thrm as fAr up as possible in the. VaGina. Lay down for a minimum 3 hours. My labor pains kicked in between 4-5 hours after insertion. Everything passed between 12-16 hours. Some even take a dose of Advil when inserting the mistoprol to help with the cramping....I did a follow up scan 3 days later to ensure all clear....

So sorry GP...you are in my thoughts....


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks so much. :hugs:

My doc prescribed me vicodin for pain. So I should wet the misoprostol pills before putting them in?


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks so much. :hugs:
> 
> My doc prescribed me vicodin for pain. So I should wet the misoprostol pills before putting them in?

Yes just a drop it makes them work faster then it is a itty bitty pill put it on your finger and insert like tampon...I think I had 4 to insert so I did them in succession and laid down for 3 hours...also eat before as I was a bit queasy from not eating. Keep up with your fluids...

Hugs...I am here if you have questions...

I would take the pain meds, I just used Advil and was Ok though!


----------



## Tella

awww ginger, keeping you in my prayers also had to take them with my D&C. thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3Minions

GP, big hugs! I hope everything works quickly so you get your vacation. I hope everything went well at the pharmacy.


----------



## GingerPanda

Everything went well at the pharmacy. We had dinner about an hour ago, and pills went in a couple of minutes ago at 6. They feel warm, but that's all so far. Thanks for the well-wishes, everybody!


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Everything went well at the pharmacy. We had dinner about an hour ago, and pills went in a couple of minutes ago at 6. They feel warm, but that's all so far. Thanks for the well-wishes, everybody!

Thinking of you! Take care.....


----------



## Baby.Love12

GingerPanda said:


> Picking up a prescription for misoprostol today. The doctor wrote that the baby is already dead on the prescription in the hopes that the pharmacist wouldn't give me crap for having a script for a drug used for abortion. If the pharmacist says something to me, I am going to go berserk!
> 
> I'm putting it in myself today, and really hoping it works... Doc says if I don't miscarry by next Friday, I have no choice but to have the D&C... In which case, no vacation for us. :(
> 
> Hubs is going to be out of town for work all next week, so I really hope it happens this weekend! Even though that still sucks, because my birthday is Saturday! Can I just not win for losing or what? :dohh:

You are in my thoughts. So sorry you are going through that. Hope all is ok. Praying for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tella

https://www.goodlightscraps.com/content/thinkingofyou/thinking-of-you-8.gif

Hope it has worked and that you can move on Ginger :hug:


----------



## GingerPanda

I learned that in addition to novocain and lots of other pain killers, vicodin doesn't work on me! I was in quite a lot of pain last night. At around 10:45, I got so exhausted that I went to bed, and got up every couple of hours to pass clots. None of the clots were big at all... And I never had that gush everybody says will happen, so I'm worried I haven't passed the sac and placenta. :(


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> I learned that in addition to novocain and lots of other pain killers, vicodin doesn't work on me! I was in quite a lot of pain last night. At around 10:45, I got so exhausted that I went to bed, and got up every couple of hours to pass clots. None of the clots were big at all... And I never had that gush everybody says will happen, so I'm worried I haven't passed the sac and placenta. :(

Yea I was on the toilet for an hour at the heaviest and changing pads every 20 minutes...the over night ones. I was 9 weeks though, the sac was the size of a lemon. You might need a 2nd dose or it could have broke down before it came out...maybe?


----------



## GingerPanda

On the second ultrasound, the sac had gotten long and skinny, rather than round like it was a week earlier, and it was really drooping in the middle so that it almost looked like a figure 8. So I dunno if that means it was already starting to collapse or something? I've been told that at 6 weeks, the sac is only as big as a crushed grape, and I passed plenty of clots that size or slightly bigger. But I have had only period-type bleeding the whole time. I've only on my 3rd pad since I put the pills in last night. It's not been heavy bleeding at all. Just very very clotty.


----------



## Tella

6 weeks is still very small, i think it is just bigger than a apple seed if you look at the tickers. And considering that it as been 2 weeks since your scan it could definitely have broken down.

Will you have a follow up scan next week to confirm that you are cleared out? If not i would demand one as that is the only way to know for certain. 

My heart goes out to you sooooo much girl, it feels like the other day i had those horrible cramps and cant imagine going through it at home.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think he was going to do blood draws to make sure my hCG levels were going down. I don't know if he was going to do another scan or not. Pretty much all my cramping is gone now. My cervix just feels really tender.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> I think he was going to do blood draws to make sure my hCG levels were going down. I don't know if he was going to do another scan or not. Pretty much all my cramping is gone now. My cervix just feels really tender.

Honestly I would ask for another scan just to be sure! My sac was much bigger so you may be all good! Hcg takes so long to come down naturally and you just want to be careful with retained tissue...


----------



## niccole

Hi everyone. 
Ginger, my heart is breaking for you. I hope this works so that you can start again soon. Sending lots of prayers and big hugs your way! :hugs:


AF came a day late and got my hopes up then crushed them. Trying not to get too down. I'm ready for all this trying to be done. It's so hard to stay positive sometimes. March 4th seems like a pretty big day for y'all, I hope everyone gets wonderful news! :)


----------



## CastawayBride

niccole said:


> Hi everyone.
> Ginger, my heart is breaking for you. I hope this works so that you can start again soon. Sending lots of prayers and big hugs your way! :hugs:
> 
> 
> AF came a day late and got my hopes up then crushed them. Trying not to get too down. I'm ready for all this trying to be done. It's so hard to stay positive sometimes. March 4th seems like a pretty big day for y'all, I hope everyone gets wonderful news! :)

Best of luck on your next cycle!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I have an appointment with my doctor on Wednesday, so we'll see what he says then. :thumbup:

Good luck on your next cycle, Niccole!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Good luck with your appointment ginger. 

I am 8 weeks 2 days post d&c and still no period but have had some cramping off and on. I have a dr appointment on Thursday for another blood draw......how is everyone else??


----------



## RaeChay

Babylove- my MD told me to come in if no period by 8 weeks post d&c. If you don't already have an appt, I'd push for one now if I were you. 

GP- you are in my thoughts and prayers. I wish for good news for you soon.


----------



## CastawayBride

Baby.Love12 said:


> Good luck with your appointment ginger.
> 
> I am 8 weeks 2 days post d&c and still no period but have had some cramping off and on. I have a dr appointment on Thursday for another blood draw......how is everyone else??

Sorry it is taking so long! It really depends on the doctor, my doctor said wait for 3 months before bringing a period on. I did acupuncture though and that brought it back at 11 weeks, mine was not coming as I had a tiny piece of placenta still attached and giving off pregnancy hormone...

I started acupuncture at about 8 weeks after the miscarriage...I too had cramping on and off and sometimes back labor.


----------



## Tella

WOW that is so long Baby, hope the cramping leads to AF and that you can start afresh!!! 

Hows the rest of you girls doing?


----------



## Tella

Ginger how you doing girl?


----------



## Baby.Love12

RaeChay said:


> Babylove- my MD told me to come in if no period by 8 weeks post d&c. If you don't already have an appt, I'd push for one now if I were you.
> 
> GP- you are in my thoughts and prayers. I wish for good news for you soon.

I have an appointment on Thursday so I think I will ask him then. Thank you!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Tella said:


> Ginger how you doing girl?

Doing well, thanks for asking. I went out yesterday for the first time since the MC, and I think I overworked myself a bit. Had some cramping and increased bleeding. I was supposed to go to the chiropractor today, but it iced and snowed last night, so I can't leave the house! Oh well. I will just have to do physical therapy on my own.


----------



## Baby.Love12

CastawayBride said:


> Baby.Love12 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your appointment ginger.
> 
> I am 8 weeks 2 days post d&c and still no period but have had some cramping off and on. I have a dr appointment on Thursday for another blood draw......how is everyone else??
> 
> Sorry it is taking so long! It really depends on the doctor, my doctor said wait for 3 months before bringing a period on. I did acupuncture though and that brought it back at 11 weeks, mine was not coming as I had a tiny piece of placenta still attached and giving off pregnancy hormone...
> 
> I started acupuncture at about 8 weeks after the miscarriage...I too had cramping on and off and sometimes back labor.Click to expand...




Tella said:


> WOW that is so long Baby, hope the cramping leads to AF and that you can start afresh!!!
> 
> Hows the rest of you girls doing?

3 months?? Wow that is crazy long---well I guess only another month at this point...I was told I had some retained tissue however a few weeks ago I bled lightly and clotty sorry TMI for 2 days and then nothing so Dr. said most likely that tissue was passed and makes sense because 2 weeks ago my HCG was 2 so I don't have any issue there. Still trying though because you never know.....:happydance:


----------



## Tella

Baby, I was also lucky that my hcg went down quickly, but i had AF like 5 weeks later, thank heavens.

Ginger, Its good to hear! Its good that you got out the house a bit just for other scenary, i know i couldnt just stay at home either jsut needed something to divert my attention. 
Happy Belated Birthday!!!! Hope the days was as good as it could have been :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Baby.Love12 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby.Love12 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your appointment ginger.
> 
> I am 8 weeks 2 days post d&c and still no period but have had some cramping off and on. I have a dr appointment on Thursday for another blood draw......how is everyone else??
> 
> Sorry it is taking so long! It really depends on the doctor, my doctor said wait for 3 months before bringing a period on. I did acupuncture though and that brought it back at 11 weeks, mine was not coming as I had a tiny piece of placenta still attached and giving off pregnancy hormone...
> 
> I started acupuncture at about 8 weeks after the miscarriage...I too had cramping on and off and sometimes back labor.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> WOW that is so long Baby, hope the cramping leads to AF and that you can start afresh!!!
> 
> Hows the rest of you girls doing?Click to expand...
> 
> 3 months?? Wow that is crazy long---well I guess only another month at this point...I was told I had some retained tissue however a few weeks ago I bled lightly and clotty sorry TMI for 2 days and then nothing so Dr. said most likely that tissue was passed and makes sense because 2 weeks ago my HCG was 2 so I don't have any issue there. Still trying though because you never know.....:happydance:Click to expand...

See no one believed me I had tissue inside me and mine was 2 too!! Doctor said IF he had known I probably would have had to have a D&C which I was trying to avoid so I guess it all works out in the end. My doctor said sadly it can take up to 3 months to cycle for some woman naturally and that was why he wanted to wait till then to prescribe me anything to start my cycle again.


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies

Tella - have you tested yet? 10dpo today for you right?

Castaway - u/s again today right? what time?

Baby.love - you may want to get a quick scan to see if any retained tissue like what happened to castaway, but see what your beta test on thursday says first.

Ginger - (((hugs)))

afm FS appt today to hear my results and then see what my options are.


----------



## CastawayBride

10 am MJ, Thanks for asking super nervous and barely slept a wink! :wacko:


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Tella - have you tested yet? 10dpo today for you right?
> 
> Castaway - u/s again today right? what time?
> 
> Baby.love - you may want to get a quick scan to see if any retained tissue like what happened to castaway, but see what your beta test on thursday says first.
> 
> Ginger - (((hugs)))
> 
> afm FS appt today to hear my results and then see what my options are.

Cant wait for your update on your appointment! Fxd for a plan of action that can start quickly and bring your bfp!!!!

No i havent, im gonna try and last tilll Friday which is 13dpo but it depends what my temps are doing.



CastawayBride said:


> 10 am MJ, Thanks for asking super nervous and barely slept a wink! :wacko:

GL girl!!!!! Thinking about you, praying for a great scan!!!


----------



## 3Minions

GL today MJ and Castaway!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

I took a break from the thread. Just needed to focus and get my mental straight. But I took some test this morning and please tell me if you see anything.


----------



## brighteyez73

Sorry here are the test.
 



Attached Files:







Test2 3 04 14.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4









Test 3 4 04.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brighteyez73

Here are the rest.
 



Attached Files:







Test3 4 04 14.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3









Test4 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4









Test5 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2









Test7 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8









Test8 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brighteyez73

Last one.
 



Attached Files:







Test9 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tella

welcome back bright :hugs: i can see a line on the last one but can see if it really has any colour on it. How long after you took it did you take the photo? Fxd this is it for you!

Any news MJ and Cast?


----------



## mj2013

Hey Tella, went to my appt but all our results were normal. .... so they can only suggest we do clomid and iui but it's 1100 per cycle so we'll probably have to wait a month or 2 before we can do that.


----------



## Tella

mj, sorry you didn't get more answers but atleast you know natural is always a possibility. You know that the spermies meet the egg so why don't you just take Clomid with timed intercourse. That will take that heavy cost away. 

Maybe try that for 2 or so cycles and if still nothing then iui.

:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

MJ so sorry you didn't get more answers, but at least you know that you can get pregnant and that is a plus!

Brighteyez, i think I see the beginnings of something!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Scan went well:thumb up:

Measuring on target....went and had 7 vials of blood taken...I am ready for a nap! :haha:


----------



## Tella

:dance: happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :dance:

that is awesome news cast! !!!!! you must be so relieved, now you can must enjoy your pregnancy and look forward to your wonderful holiday that coming up soon.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> :dance: happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :dance:
> 
> that is awesome news cast! !!!!! you must be so relieved, now you can must enjoy your pregnancy and look forward to your wonderful holiday that coming up soon.

Yes, and with my doctors blessings...I thought he was gonna look at me and be like ummm yeah NO. LOL


----------



## niccole

So happy for you Cast!!!


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - I think I do see something! keep testing! FX for you!

Castaway - Yayyyy!!!!!! So you can try to not worry too much now, this is it! :)

Tella - we may try to clomid alone, he actually suggested I use it 2-3 months before we go into IUI but he also wants to do an u/s cd12-14 to see what my lining looks like around that time because clomid tends to thin the lining. So we'll see, but I am happy to know both DH & I tested normal so I guess it's just all about timing and faith ;)


----------



## 3Minions

MJ, I hope clomid works for you without the IUI! My cousin has 2 clomid babies  

Castaway, I hope you got some cookies after that!


----------



## mj2013

Everyone is so quiet! Any news?

Brighteyez - any more tests?

Tella - Have you tested yet or still waiting?

Ginger - how are you doing? 

afm, just waiting on AF to start, hopefully soon. Felt like she was going to show up while I was working out this morning but no such luck. We're probably going to do clomid for this next cycle. I also found another Dr that does IUI for less than my FS and I'm going to see him tomorrow just so I can weigh my options. 

Castaway :flower::hi:


----------



## GingerPanda

I was super depressed earlier, and spent most of the day sobbing and being unreasonable. I blame hormones and being alone all week while hubs was out of town. Luckily, he'll be home tonight!

Feeling much better now after I got to talk to him on the phone for a while. It's been a week since I heard his voice. He left two days after I had the MC. I wasn't ready to be alone yet, but I couldn't go with him because I had to go to the stupid doctor.

I had betas drawn yesterday. They're already down to 656, which is good, considering I just had my MC a week ago. :thumbup:


MJ- I hope the Clomid works out for you, so you don't have to bother with IUI! But if you do, it's awesome that you found a cheaper doctor, and that they're having a consult with you. I hope it goes well, but that you end up not needing it! Also, thanks for checking on me. :)

Cast- So happy your scan went well!

Brighteyez- Nothing shows up on my phone, but I think I kinda see something in that last one! I hope those lines get super dark!

Tella- :dust:


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi all :flower:

MJ I am glad you are going to try Clomid I hear it drys ups CM so make sure you have some pre seed!

Ginger I am so glad your levels are coming down! I can't imagine being alone 2 days after the MC...I know I was so hormonal too. HUGS!

:dust:
Baby dust to all....


----------



## mj2013

Awww Ginger :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank goodness DH will be back soon for you. I was pretty emotional with my CP in december so I know it's such an emotional roller coaster. 

Castaway - yep definitely have my preseed ready to go! :winkwink:


----------



## Tella

ginger :hugs: we need those emotional moments to deal with it but I'm super happy dh is back so that you can have his support! !!!

When will you do a follow up hcg draw? 

mj, yay for Clomid! !! Try drinking grape fruit juice as well. It helps alot with cm

bright, any news? 

afm, tested yesterday and it was neg. I thought I saw something but ics was negative. I think I'm out


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella - no my husband took the test from me and said to wait until the 15th. I really want to go buy another one but I am going to stay strong and wait. It's just so hard. Any who, how are you doing?


----------



## brighteyez73

mj2013 said:


> Everyone is so quiet! Any news?
> 
> Brighteyez - any more tests?
> 
> Tella - Have you tested yet or still waiting?
> 
> Ginger - how are you doing?
> 
> afm, just waiting on AF to start, hopefully soon. Felt like she was going to show up while I was working out this morning but no such luck. We're probably going to do clomid for this next cycle. I also found another Dr that does IUI for less than my FS and I'm going to see him tomorrow just so I can weigh my options.
> 
> Castaway :flower::hi:

MJ - hubby has me on testing restriction until the 15th. So no more testing for me until then. I was telling Tella I really want to go buy one but I am going to wait. It's just so hard.


----------



## GingerPanda

Tella, my doctor told me to come back next week for redo betas, but I am traveling with hubs next week. I can't be alone again. So doc might just have to wait til the week after next.


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - DH has you under surveillance lol, it is so hard to wait! but by then you will have a definite answer ;)

Tella - anymore testing?

Ginger - hope you're feeling a little better. DH is back today right?

afm AF came early this morning right before I went to gym training. I went to see the other Dr that would be less expensive for IUI and he says I can do it with him, I actually like him alot. I got my clomid prescription and filled it, i'm supposed to take it from cd3-7. So the issue is DH is taking me on a surprise early anniversary trip from the 20-24 and I think that's when I'll be ovulating, so we will probably just have to do it on our own if I don't O before or after the trip, so looks like IUI may have to wait till next cycle if on our own doesn't work this cycle. Not sure where we'll be going or what we'll be doing but DH says its the mans job to plan the anniversary (I didn't know this nor have I heard of this but hey....I'm not complaining lol) so I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy.....and bd of course ;)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Brighteyez - DH has you under surveillance lol, it is so hard to wait! but by then you will have a definite answer ;)
> 
> Tella - anymore testing?
> 
> Ginger - hope you're feeling a little better. DH is back today right?
> 
> afm AF came early this morning right before I went to gym training. I went to see the other Dr that would be less expensive for IUI and he says I can do it with him, I actually like him alot. I got my clomid prescription and filled it, i'm supposed to take it from cd3-7. So the issue is DH is taking me on a surprise early anniversary trip from the 20-24 and I think that's when I'll be ovulating, so we will probably just have to do it on our own if I don't O before or after the trip, so looks like IUI may have to wait till next cycle if on our own doesn't work this cycle. Not sure where we'll be going or what we'll be doing but DH says its the mans job to plan the anniversary (I didn't know this nor have I heard of this but hey....I'm not complaining lol) so I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy.....and bd of course ;)

MJ glad you got clomid and hope that trip gives you some special baby dust!!!!

Tella good luck, hope you get a late BFP!


----------



## Tella

mj, just tested with an ic and still bfn. stopping the progesterone today so af should be here is 2 days max. already getting the cramps so won't be too long. I can't remember if I said that I'm taking the next month or two of from meds. and then only after that am I gonna do the immune testing. I need a break, its been to much for me. dh is happy as well. Still gonna track as not knowing drives me bonkers just not sure if I will do both the opks or just cbfm but I don't have lots of sticks left. 

ginger, you being with hubby Is more important that blood draws. Just schedule it for the week after. 

cast, how you feeling? How's the symptoms? 

bright, try and be strong with the testing. It's better for your own sanity because us girls can't just put the test down after a bfn we try and see that line :haha: and that line breaks or hearts so often.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> mj, just tested with an ic and still bfn. stopping the progesterone today so af should be here is 2 days max. already getting the cramps so won't be too long. I can't remember if I said that I'm taking the next month or two of from meds. and then only after that am I gonna do the immune testing. I need a break, its been to much for me. dh is happy as well. Still gonna track as not knowing drives me bonkers just not sure if I will do both the opks or just cbfm but I don't have lots of sticks left.
> 
> ginger, you being with hubby Is more important that blood draws. Just schedule it for the week after.
> 
> cast, how you feeling? How's the symptoms?
> 
> bright, try and be strong with the testing. It's better for your own sanity because us girls can't just put the test down after a bfn we try and see that line :haha: and that line breaks or hearts so often.

Sometimes a break is needed, I know I have so been there! Glad to hear you and your husband have a plan :) :hugs:

I am doing good not much going on just trying to purge the house to make room in our spare bedroom....getting ready for vacation, bringing down the suitcases today! Yeah!!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - sorry no bfp this month. I think breaks are great! This past month NTNP was such a happier month for me :) I got to train really hard and not have to worry about implantation.....so I was on cloud 9 ;)


----------



## Tella

Yeah thats gonna be my motto as well. workout hard and get back to running for for a few night runs.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

I am just checking in how is everyone. I am a little bummed AF is coming (spotting) and she is early and was late last month and only lasted 3days. I really don't know what is going on with me lately but it has me an emotional wreck. I really felt like my body was normal because it started out normal after the MC but the last 2 cycles have been way off track and I am so pissed.:growlmad::growlmad::sad2::sad2::hissy::hissy::sad1::sad1::help::help:](*,)](*,) I give up!! I brought B-6 and Folic Acid yesterday thinking I would take when my new cycle started but I am so frustrated with this crap that I think I am going to take them back. 

Sorry ladies I just had to vent I am just so pissed.:growlmad:


----------



## mj2013

Hey brighteyez :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it's a crazy roller coaster ride. Sorry AF is coming but it is frustrating. It's been a while since my D&C but not my periods are shortening into 3 days....I don't know what to think. I think you should take the B6 and folic acid....it can't hurt. Feel better hon. :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Maybe the supplements will help your cycles, Brighteyez?

Bleeding stopped a couple of days ago, so now I just wait to see how long after the MC it takes for AF to show up. Not that we are trying right away. We probably won't try again until Fall at the earliest.

I'm traveling with hubs in Detroit right now. I can now add Detroit to my short list of cities I've been asked to do porn in. I was feeling fat and gross this morning, so I guess it boosted my confidence, at least. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Brighteyez I am so sorry your body is taking longer to regulate. Hoping the next cycle you get your BFP!

Gingerpanda happy to hear you are traveling. Hope you get back to normal and cycle soon....


----------



## brighteyez73

Thanks, when are you suppose to take the B6 pills. I am also purchased prenatal vitamins (I take everyday), Folic Acid (not sure when to take), Maca Root (not sure when to take), Royal Jelly (not sure when to take) and PrimeRose (not sure when to take). Do any of you have any insight on any of these? Please help


----------



## CastawayBride

brighteyez73 said:


> Thanks, when are you suppose to take the B6 pills. I am also purchased prenatal vitamins (I take everyday), Folic Acid (not sure when to take), Maca Root (not sure when to take), Royal Jelly (not sure when to take) and PrimeRose (not sure when to take). Do any of you have any insight on any of these? Please help

After my miscarriage I took extra folic acid, 800 mg on top of the 1000 in the prenatal....I didn't take anything else but my accupuncture had me on herbs for awhile too!!


----------



## mj2013

I used to take royal jelly and I would just take a tablespoon in the morning with my folic acid and prenatals. I haven't really been taking anything lately....guess I've been slacking but that's what I used to do.


----------



## mj2013

Everyone is so quiet!! No updates from anyone? CD10 today for me and our pre-anniversary vacay is coming up next weekend....I'm just counting down. Other than that not much is happening, just waiting to O.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Everyone is so quiet!! No updates from anyone? CD10 today for me and our pre-anniversary vacay is coming up next weekend....I'm just counting down. Other than that not much is happening, just waiting to O.

Yeah for vacay! We leave the 29th and I am super excited!! Next weekend we will work on packing, I am putting an iron on transfer on a shirt for my baby bump :thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

Awwww Castaway - send a pic of the shirt when it's done. That will be so cute! How you been feeling?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Awwww Castaway - send a pic of the shirt when it's done. That will be so cute! How you been feeling?

I will have to figure out how to get a photo on here. :thumb up:

I am good, just tired. I am getting scanned at 11 weeks right before we leave for vacay. Very happy to see a heart beat....hoping to keep going strong!


----------



## Tella

Hello MJ :hi:

Yeah its been super quiet. Im on a break month so not obsessing about anything this month, i was gonna start temping but then i gave up on that idea as well :haha:

Im CD7 so O is still far away for me in anycase. We have such a busy March and April that i dont mind the break in way.

Hows the rest of you girls doing?


----------



## brighteyez73

I am doing ok it's also CD7 for me I am busy planning for me and DH birthdays cruise in May and just taking it easy.


----------



## mj2013

Looks like everyone is planning a vacay or just enjoying themselves, sounds awesome! hopefully we'll be able to join castaway soon.

CD11 today and I'm not temping as religiously as I used to, maybe every 2-3 days but I think I'm just being lazy. I am using opk's though. I'm training away and hoping to drop 5 lbs but my weight won't budge but sticking to it.

Tella - any new races coming up?


----------



## Tella

We cycle buddies bright :dance: hope the nice relaxed approach brings a bfp but if it didnt atleast we have recharged batteries. WOW a cruise sounds so awesome, ive never been on one and would really love to go on one!

Mj, im trying to see if anyone wants to join me this weekend for a city run on Saturday at 8am for a 5km but im not getting any response from anyone :shrug:

But i have my next warrior race on the 5th of April, been back at gym on Thursday and i couldnt walk normal till yesterday :haha: gonna go for a run tonight and tomorrow as well and then have another class on Thursday that made me so sore :lol:

Booooo on your weight not budging, but my weight has stayed put even though i can see i have lost, so must be converting to muscle.


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella ~ Yayy this may be our month but if not on to the next one. Cruises are a lot of fun! You must go.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I know it's always hard to find company some times for races. April 5th isnt that far, keep training! I love my workouts no matter how hard they are, today I almost died but I still won't stop. I think this weight is where my body wants to be but I'm still trying to fight it a little more ;) Like you I know I am building muscle, I got my body fat percentage done and I'm at 18.5% which they claim is "athletic" but I still think I have work to do before I take the title of "athletic" lol. 

CD12 today and not much really going on, waiting to leave for our anniversary vacay this thursday. FX I O over the weekend :)

Brighteyez - FX for you! I hope it is your month and mine ;)


----------



## Tella

I didn't end up going for a run today, ended up in the dentist chair and extracting a wisdom tooth :cry: wasnt to bad just glad it's over. So lying in the couch waiting for the numbness to wear off. 

Don't go lower than 18.5% otherwise you might pickup o problems. yay for you vacation! !! fxd for o this weekend so you can get a late anniversary present :winkwink:


----------



## KylasBaby

Unfortunately I find myself over to this threat. You ladies mind if I join you all?

I had my D&C yesterday for a missed miscarriage. I believe the baby died around 5 weeks when I was in the ER with extreme arm and leg pain and cramping. I had a very high white count so I believe I had an infection that either caused me to lose the baby or was the result of losing the baby. Just recovering now. Cramping and bleeding had ended last night, but is back this afternoon. Have to schedule an appointment with my OB in about 3 weeks and hopefully he will have the testing results and give me the go ahead to try again.


----------



## CastawayBride

I agree with Tellia be careful going too thin you may have issues with O!!

I have a sore tooth I have to get fixed up too...an exposed nerve!


----------



## CastawayBride

KylasBaby said:


> Unfortunately I find myself over to this threat. You ladies mind if I join you all?
> 
> I had my D&C yesterday for a missed miscarriage. I believe the baby died around 5 weeks when I was in the ER with extreme arm and leg pain and cramping. I had a very high white count so I believe I had an infection that either caused me to lose the baby or was the result of losing the baby. Just recovering now. Cramping and bleeding had ended last night, but is back this afternoon. Have to schedule an appointment with my OB in about 3 weeks and hopefully he will have the testing results and give me the go ahead to try again.

So sorry for your loss.... :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

O no Tella! doesn't sound like much fun but thank goodness it's over. As far as O issues I didn't know that, thanks for the heads up. I'll stick as is then just to be safe so I don't have any issues, it's already hard enough as it is already, don't need anything else causing problems ;)


----------



## Tella

Kylas :hugs: So sorry for your loss :hug: Hope the cramping and bleeding eases up quickly and that you get your go ahead with your FS. But do give your body time to recover it is hard on our systems going through it all. WIll you be doing any beta test to check hcg levels?

MJ, oh no we dont need anything else to complicate things.

Cast, That is exactly what happened with me, the wisdom tooth broke and the whole started getting bigger and bigger which eventually exposed the nerve and that was why the dentist wanted it out so quickly.

AFM > CD9 and im getting EWCM :shrug: Did a OPK and its negative but a decent line for CD9 for me. Maybe i will be oing earlier, dont know.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Kylas :hugs: So sorry for your loss :hug: Hope the cramping and bleeding eases up quickly and that you get your go ahead with your FS. But do give your body time to recover it is hard on our systems going through it all. WIll you be doing any beta test to check hcg levels?
> 
> MJ, oh no we dont need anything else to complicate things.
> 
> Cast, That is exactly what happened with me, the wisdom tooth broke and the whole started getting bigger and bigger which eventually exposed the nerve and that was why the dentist wanted it out so quickly.
> 
> AFM > CD9 and im getting EWCM :shrug: Did a OPK and its negative but a decent line for CD9 for me. Maybe i will be oing earlier, dont know.

She said mine is from brushing to hard! I even switched to soft bristles!! lol


----------



## 3Minions

Oh my goodness about your guys' teeth. Ouch!

Kylas, I'm very sorry about your loss. But you've come to the right board. This is a fabulous bunch of women.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about your loss, Kyla!


----------



## mj2013

Kylas - sorry about your loss. FX the time flies by so you can start TTC again soon. It's tough but feel free to vent or ask any questions here. 

Tella - sounds like you may O sooner this cycle! I'm CD13 negative opk and temp was low this morning, so not much happening with me, I think I may O late this cycle but we'll see. 

3minions - How have you been feeling?

Castaway - when are you going to change your status to pg? I keep looking at it and saying she'll do it soon lol

Ginger - How you been doing?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Kylas - sorry about your loss. FX the time flies by so you can start TTC again soon. It's tough but feel free to vent or ask any questions here.
> 
> Tella - sounds like you may O sooner this cycle! I'm CD13 negative opk and temp was low this morning, so not much happening with me, I think I may O late this cycle but we'll see.
> 
> 3minions - How have you been feeling?
> 
> Castaway - when are you going to change your status to pg? I keep looking at it and saying she'll do it soon lol
> 
> Ginger - How you been doing?

Honestly I never thought to change it...I think I may keep it the way it is though...


----------



## GingerPanda

Had a blood draw on Monday. Levels were down to 16, so that's good. Trying to get my UK holiday planned!


----------



## Tella

Im thinking the EWCM was due to something else, my opk was the same as yesterday and the CBFM is low, so i wont test again till CD15 with the CBFM and do a OPK every second day only.

MJ, Fxd you get a + soon and not to late O!

Ginger, 16 is great!!! AF should be around quickly for you then. Are you gonna start ttc again quickly or give it some time?


----------



## GingerPanda

We won't go back on Clomid til Fall at the earliest. I would say we're NTNP, but I don't ovulate, so it's kind of impossible for me to NTNP. :haha:


----------



## Tella

Why you gonna wait till fall? Medical or just needing a break from all the ttc madness?


----------



## GingerPanda

Because we decided that I might never have a successful pregnancy, so we wanted to scratch something off our bucket list instead. We're spending two weeks in the UK. I've always wanted to go to Ireland, and hubs has always wanted to go to England.


----------



## Tella

I believe you will have a successful pregnancy just need to get the right meds. Are they gonna be doing any recurrent mc panels on you? alot of times it is caused by blood clotting or NK cells.


----------



## GingerPanda

Not until I lose another one. My doctor just called to tell me he is putting me on Metformin, and he wants me to start it right away. So maybe that will help with my cycles!


----------



## KylasBaby

Tella said:


> Kylas :hugs: So sorry for your loss :hug: Hope the cramping and bleeding eases up quickly and that you get your go ahead with your FS. But do give your body time to recover it is hard on our systems going through it all. WIll you be doing any beta test to check hcg levels?

Thank you. Been really uncomfortable the past couple of days and so exhausted. I wake up after sleeping ten hours and need to sleep another three or so. I'm not sure if my doctor will be checking my levels. I have to call and make an appointment in a bit less than three weeks for my post-op appointment so I'm sure I'll find out then.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Not until I lose another one. My doctor just called to tell me he is putting me on Metformin, and he wants me to start it right away. So maybe that will help with my cycles!

Ginger they ever check your progesterone levels?


----------



## GingerPanda

They did. My progesterone was 16.9 at 10dpo when my hCG was 22. They seemed happy with that, and didn't check it again. I felt like it should have been higher, especially since I had been on 100mg of Clomid, but... What do I know?


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> They did. My progesterone was 16.9 at 10dpo when my hCG was 22. They seemed happy with that, and didn't check it again. I felt like it should have been higher, especially since I had been on 100mg of Clomid, but... What do I know?

Mine were great till 8 weeks shot down to 7.8! Maybe next time have that monitored as my doc said that it is needed to keep baby in place and comfy...I'm just praying we caught it in time!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good to know. My doctor made some off-hand remark about how progesterone supplements were useless. So I think I'm going to have to demand them, just for sanity's sake. :dohh:

Taking my third dose of Metformin with lunch. So far no upset stomach or anything. So that's good.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Good to know. My doctor made some off-hand remark about how progesterone supplements were useless. So I think I'm going to have to demand them, just for sanity's sake. :dohh:
> 
> Taking my third dose of Metformin with lunch. So far no upset stomach or anything. So that's good.

Well they will not save an unhealthy baby but if it just a progesterone efficiency I am proof they work they shot up to 13 in 3 days, going for bloods Tom to see where I am now. Not all docs believe in thrm but yea I would just ask to monitor it may be a slim chance but if that can get you through why not right :) enjoy your break and traveling!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? I am so excited because for the first time I have EWCM.


----------



## Radkat

Hi everyone - :hi: Hoping to join you all. I had my D&C a week ago and am hoping to be TTC again soon, although I think DH wants to wait until after my first AF as he's afraid of another MC. I feel like I'm ready to get back on the TTC train. 



CastawayBride said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Good to know. My doctor made some off-hand remark about how progesterone supplements were useless. So I think I'm going to have to demand them, just for sanity's sake. :dohh:
> 
> Taking my third dose of Metformin with lunch. So far no upset stomach or anything. So that's good.
> 
> Well they will not save an unhealthy baby but if it just a progesterone efficiency I am proof they work they shot up to 13 in 3 days, going for bloods Tom to see where I am now. Not all docs believe in thrm but yea I would just ask to monitor it may be a slim chance but if that can get you through why not right :) enjoy your break and traveling!!Click to expand...

Just wanted to make a quick comment, you can also get progesterone cream over the counter if your doctor is resisting. It's not as strong as what you get from the doctor but it can support your levels if they are low.


----------



## CastawayBride

Radkat said:


> Hi everyone - :hi: Hoping to join you all. I had my D&C a week ago and am hoping to be TTC again soon, although I think DH wants to wait until after my first AF as he's afraid of another MC. I feel like I'm ready to get back on the TTC train.
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Good to know. My doctor made some off-hand remark about how progesterone supplements were useless. So I think I'm going to have to demand them, just for sanity's sake. :dohh:
> 
> Taking my third dose of Metformin with lunch. So far no upset stomach or anything. So that's good.
> 
> Well they will not save an unhealthy baby but if it just a progesterone efficiency I am proof they work they shot up to 13 in 3 days, going for bloods Tom to see where I am now. Not all docs believe in thrm but yea I would just ask to monitor it may be a slim chance but if that can get you through why not right :) enjoy your break and traveling!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just wanted to make a quick comment, you can also get progesterone cream over the counter if your doctor is resisting. It's not as strong as what you get from the doctor but it can support your levels if they are low.Click to expand...

Yes, absolutely right but it would be best to get Doc on the bandwagon so to speak....my doctor said not to stop cold turkey and to have him take me off which he said should be around 15 weeks when the placenta is in full gear. 

Radkat so sorry for your loss hun, hope AF comes quickly for you/your levels come down!!


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies! back from vacay, it was so good! DH flew me up to orlando for some shopping and a spa day at an amazing spa, I was pampered to the maximum! by bff also joined me so we had an amazing time. Then when I flew back we stayed in a hotel on the beach and he had dinner reservations and everything made. I have been on cloud 9 since thursday 6am when I found out I was flying for shopping and spa day :) Needless to say I did use opk's and got my surge friday/saturday & today, so should be Oing soon if it hasn't happened yet but have been bding, not like crazy but at least every other day since last tuesday. 

Hope everyone is doing good. I will be training super hard this week after all the desserts and junk I've been eating.

Castaway - how did the shirt turn out? are you ready for your vacay?

Brighteyez - yayyyy for ewcm! 

Ginger - my dr is on the fence about progesterone but gives it to me just in case.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hey ladies! back from vacay, it was so good! DH flew me up to orlando for some shopping and a spa day at an amazing spa, I was pampered to the maximum! by bff also joined me so we had an amazing time. Then when I flew back we stayed in a hotel on the beach and he had dinner reservations and everything made. I have been on cloud 9 since thursday 6am when I found out I was flying for shopping and spa day :) Needless to say I did use opk's and got my surge friday/saturday & today, so should be Oing soon if it hasn't happened yet but have been bding, not like crazy but at least every other day since last tuesday.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. I will be training super hard this week after all the desserts and junk I've been eating.
> 
> Castaway - how did the shirt turn out? are you ready for your vacay?
> 
> Brighteyez - yayyyy for ewcm!
> 
> Ginger - my dr is on the fence about progesterone but gives it to me just in case.


I have yet to do the iron transfer, LOL. I will get around to it, been packing like crazy though, and tomorrow doing my last store run to get last minute items.

I am glad your vacay was so great, and to orlando, what a coincidence! Too bad it wasn't this weekend we could have met up! :haha:

Seeing the doctor on Tuesday hoping my progesterone is holding on till placenta kicks in!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! back from vacay, it was so good! DH flew me up to orlando for some shopping and a spa day at an amazing spa, I was pampered to the maximum! by bff also joined me so we had an amazing time. Then when I flew back we stayed in a hotel on the beach and he had dinner reservations and everything made. I have been on cloud 9 since thursday 6am when I found out I was flying for shopping and spa day :) Needless to say I did use opk's and got my surge friday/saturday & today, so should be Oing soon if it hasn't happened yet but have been bding, not like crazy but at least every other day since last tuesday.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. I will be training super hard this week after all the desserts and junk I've been eating.
> 
> Castaway - how did the shirt turn out? are you ready for your vacay?
> 
> Brighteyez - yayyyy for ewcm!
> 
> Ginger - my dr is on the fence about progesterone but gives it to me just in case.
> 
> 
> I have yet to do the iron transfer, LOL. I will get around to it, been packing like crazy though, and tomorrow doing my last store run to get last minute items.
> 
> I am glad your vacay was so great, and to orlando, what a coincidence! Too bad it wasn't this weekend we could have met up! :haha:
> 
> Seeing the doctor on Tuesday hoping my progesterone is holding on till placenta kicks in!Click to expand...


I know! it would have been great if it was the same weekend that we were both there! FX for your Dr's appt but I know you will be fine. Keep me posted on the results and I hope your vacay turns out great like mine was :flower:


----------



## Tella

Wohoo for some EWCM Bright, hope you have been bding lots to make sure you have spermies waiting for that eggy!!!

Rad, my Dh was also more hesitant to start immediately after the MC, but he didnt expect me to O so quickly after the procedure so i still manage to get some spermies in place although it didnt help. Fxd he gets better quickly and that you can get started again. And we keeping everything crossed for a sticky bfp!!

Cast, exciting that your holiday is around the corner!!! You must have an absolute blast and remember to take lots of photos as this is beans first holiday :lol:

MJ, WOW that sounds like a really awesome weekend that you guys had away!!! Fxd all the relaxation is gonna have a great impact on your cycle and you get that bfp from your weekend away!

AFM > I dont really have a clue whats going on. I still have EWCM kinda but not in abundance. So i thought i will do a CBFM stick and it was low, did a OPK with SMU and it is stark white not even i hint of a line like last week???? So strange, so i dont know anymore. And honestly i dont care, just going by a 33day cycle and that is it. Did temp this morning but it was only after 1:45min of solid sleep and it was 36.58 which is really low for me but i dont think i can go on it as it is was broken sleep.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I did have a blast and back to work today and I'm stressed already sigh. That's quite some time to have ewcm, check your temp again in the morning after some sleep and let me know what you get. I wouldn't go off of the one with only an hour sleep.


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi ladies just wanted to check in. My levels dropped to 7.8 at 8 weeks with my progesterone, well at 10 weeks 4 days they have shot up to 50 thanks to the supplements. :thumb up:

Just wanted to let you ladies know that in my case they definitely worked and maybe when you get your BFPS to get it checked too, just in case:thumb up:

Little nugget (as hubby loving refers to him) has arms and legs! Got my script to find out if it is boy/girl but already referring to him as him! LOL


----------



## Tella

That is awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!! Progesterone definitely works, and im so glad that your little bean is safe. Lol my DH also immediately said "he" last year and i was like what if its a girl, she is gonna be a tom boy :lol:

MJ, Yeah i know it was far to early and not enough sleep. So i temped this morning at 6 and it was 36.68 which is still very low for me. My pre O temps in the past was 36.9 and post O is 37.05 ish .

Oh well did another OPK this morning with FMU and it was still negative. Im happy with a later O as it will give time for the YI to go away and get some BD in.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - that's awesome news! Have fun on your vacay this week. When do you leave? tomorrow?

Tella - o yea, if you're having a YI then thank goodness for late O, hopefully it goes away before you O ;)
Nothing much but work going on for me. I don't think this cycle will amount to much, was looking at my charts and it's possible we might have missed bd on O day. I wasn't tracking my temps religiously so it's possible. IUI next cycle for us if this one is a bust.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - that's awesome news! Have fun on your vacay this week. When do you leave? tomorrow?
> 
> Tella - o yea, if you're having a YI then thank goodness for late O, hopefully it goes away before you O ;)
> Nothing much but work going on for me. I don't think this cycle will amount to much, was looking at my charts and it's possible we might have missed bd on O day. I wasn't tracking my temps religiously so it's possible. IUI next cycle for us if this one is a bust.

Saturday!!

Did you BD before O? The 3-4 days before are prime time!


----------



## Radkat

Castaway - Hooray for vacation! I have one planned in May, but that seems soooo far away! Glad the progesterone is working. So nice to get that in place. 

MJ - Your time away sounds amazing! What a great way to relax!

Tella - Thanks for the feedback on your DH's feeling hesitant after your mc. I'm trying not to look for O signs as I'm almost to 2 weeks after D&C. 

It's so weird to be preventing again. We BD yesterday and prevented. I was kinda hoping that DH would be OK with it, but I didn't want to push him. I'm still waiting on my post op appt to talk to my doctor, but at this point it'll probably be after I O anyway. I guess I don't know that I'll O on time though. We'll see.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - yes we did but early friday, the day before I think I O'd and we didn't BD again till almost 2am sunday morning. I kinda feel I O'd on saturday early and if the egg only lasts 12 hours then sunday morning might have been too late. 

Radkat - I was the same with my DH after our mmc, I didn't want to push him but after our 1st time dtd after the mmc it went out the window and he wasn't trying to prevent.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - yes we did but early friday, the day before I think I O'd and we didn't BD again till almost 2am sunday morning. I kinda feel I O'd on saturday early and if the egg only lasts 12 hours then sunday morning might have been too late.
> 
> Radkat - I was the same with my DH after our mmc, I didn't want to push him but after our 1st time dtd after the mmc it went out the window and he wasn't trying to prevent.

Remember sperm lives in there up to a week before. I got pregnant from doing the deed 5 days before! I think you have a chance :thumbup:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 
How is everyone doing? Any BFPs yet? I am so confused. I have gotten 4 positive OPKs, today is the fourth day. Take a look at my chart please and tell me what you think. Has anyone ever had this happen? I read somewhere that it could mean fertility problems, any insight is appreciated.
 



Attached Files:







20140327_063128.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CastawayBride

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> How is everyone doing? Any BFPs yet? I am so confused. I have gotten 4 positive OPKs, today is the fourth day. Take a look at my chart please and tell me what you think. Has anyone ever had this happen? I read somewhere that it could mean fertility problems, any insight is appreciated.

I am not sure I never used OPKs....but if you have a smiley face I would try to BD!!!


----------



## mj2013

Hey Brighteyez - sometimes it happens to me. My Dr said sometimes your body starts surging and has difficulty so it keeps trying in order to release the egg. I usually surge for about 3 days and then I will O the day after or 2 days after my 3 day surge. It's confusing sometimes, but from your chart I don't think you have O'd as yet but it is hard to tell. Your temp tomorrow morning should give us some further insight.


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - Thanks!!! My Ovufriend app has calculated an ovulation date but FF has not. But it's ok, I will just wait for af and start over next month and hopefully it will be better. I am trying not to get frustrated and upset with this. TTC is suppose to be fun and enjoyable but with all of the test and supplements it can get a bit overwhelming so I am going to take a deep breath and regroup because it't not that serious as I am beginning to make it. I really appreciate all of you ladies, the your support and understanding is really great. 

Thanks,


----------



## Tella

bright you have an amazing outlook and it will help you so much to cope with ttc! I think if you temp stays up tomorrow then you will be 3dpo. I don't agree with ovufriend but they know better.

How's all you other ladies doing? 

I'm very busy with work so not bothered by the tww.


----------



## Radkat

brighteyez73 said:


> MJ - Thanks!!! My Ovufriend app has calculated an ovulation date but FF has not. But it's ok, I will just wait for af and start over next month and hopefully it will be better. I am trying not to get frustrated and upset with this. TTC is suppose to be fun and enjoyable but with all of the test and supplements it can get a bit overwhelming so I am going to take a deep breath and regroup because it't not that serious as I am beginning to make it. I really appreciate all of you ladies, the your support and understanding is really great.
> 
> Thanks,

Brighteyez - I agree with Tella. If your temp stays up, I think FF will move your O date. TTC can definitely be overwhelming. A deep breath and regrouping sounds nice. 

Got my genetic testing results back from the D&C. Trisomy 2. Seems reassuring that there was actually something that would not let the fetus develop. Hoping for better luck next time. 

Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## ViandB

I have D&c in January 14th and After 15 days we TTC again my AF came 52 day after M/c finger crossing I will chart later but today is CD 23 :coffee: brown pinkish yesterday very little and cramping mild not bad today super hungry my mouth feel like is lots water and tired very tired :sleep:. i know i did a Test very early yesterday morning :bfn: CD 22 it was negative I will wait feel more days. ( is my first day here I am a lil lost lol ) :hug:


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez- I agree with the other ladies. I think if temp stays up tomorrow then you will be 3dpo. Hope you were bding just in case. It is stressful at times, not to mention disappointing, but when the time is right we'll get what we've all been waiting for. 

Tella - I've been very busy with work too so the tww is just flying by. 9dpo today, expecting AF on sunday. If she shows then we prepare for iui and hope for the best :winkwink: I've been eating like crap since our preanniversary weekend and haven't really been working out, but I am back at it today and need to make sure my butt is working out every day this week. During my workouts is the only time my mind thinks of nothing! so I love it lol.

Radkat - I can understand feeling a little better that something was wrong, mine came back with everything normal so I was like wtf??? but had it been something was wrong then I would've felt a bit better about it, nature knows best. 

ViandB - sorry about your loss. FX this will be it for you. Hang in there girly. We're all here for support if you need. :flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

Here's my ovulation test which ones look positive?
 



Attached Files:







20140331_181314.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - from the looks of it, it started to show positive around cd15 and continued on.


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ yes that's what I think too. Now here's my evening OPK and I think its positive too?
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-31 21.56.24.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies good morning, I took a different brand this morning still positive but I got my solid cross hair today.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-01 09.12.02.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0









2014-04-01 09.12.43.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0









2014-04-01 09.11.28.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tella

YAY for crosshairs and now i agree with FF more!!!! I dont understand the +opks for so long, only thing i thought of was that it was picking up HCG but i see you did a hpt and the fact that you now only 6dpo it is to early. But im super confused why it wont fade after O. Have you googled why this could happen?


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella said:


> YAY for crosshairs and now i agree with FF more!!!! I dont understand the +opks for so long, only thing i thought of was that it was picking up HCG but i see you did a hpt and the fact that you now only 6dpo it is to early. But im super confused why it wont fade after O. Have you googled why this could happen?

I am confused too. I will google to see why. Also the lines went to dotted lines but in same place. It say because I had EWCM after ovulation. I should of done a poll on which day did I ovulate? LOL


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies I finally got my negative, yayyyyy!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20140401_211729.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - Yayyy for crosshairs and finally a negative opk!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I still think you could be 3dpo but I can also see where FF is coming from.


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - Thank you. I was so happy. I am not sure when I ovulated but I hope I caught a egg.


----------



## Tella

YAY so happy your streak of +opks is over, now bring on the streak of + HPTs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella - I am glad they are over too!!! LOL, the streak of +HPT's would be great!! we will see.


----------



## ViandB

:flower:Hi everyone :hi: wasn't at this time ....:sad2: sad because the time is clicking Af om CD 24 light cramp .....be blessed !! Thanks everybody for the warm Welcome


----------



## brighteyez73

Another negative the last one no more until next cycle.
 



Attached Files:







20140402_164550.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ladies - faint bfp on 2 tests today. I'm keeping my fx! this one sticks!!! I'm super nervous. I haven't told dh, don't want him to get his hopes up, so waiting to see what happens.
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Radkat

mj2013 said:


> Hi Ladies - faint bfp on 2 tests today. I'm keeping my fx! this one sticks!!! I'm super nervous. I haven't told dh, don't want him to get his hopes up, so waiting to see what happens.

Yay! How exciting! Here's to a H&H 9 months.


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - congrats! Sticky bean


----------



## Tella

wohoooo huge congrats girl!!!!! This is your rainbow! !!!!!! I reckon you need to get a frer, it will give you an awesome line! !!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Tella - I took a frer this morning, got a line but it's so light I'm seriously worried it's another CP like what happened this past december. Still haven't told DH just because I'm not 100% sure how this is going to play out. I have to see the line get darker first. So I'm still playing the waiting game :coffee:


----------



## Tella

Keeping fxd that you get a darker line tomorrow and get that progression that you need to feel relaxed. How many DPO are you now?


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I'm not even too sure because I wasn't temping over the preanniversary weekend but I think I am right about 12 dpo today, I was expecting AF to come sunday or monday. This is the frer this morning, but it's too light for me to feel confident or to even tell DH.
 



Attached Files:







HPT3a.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Tella

Take another FRER tomorrow and see if it is darker. Especially because you not sure of your O date it is far to early to be worried about a CP.

My test was so light on 13dpo that i only saw the line when it dried. And if i tested on 12dpo i would definitely have had a bfn!!!

Praying for you and your bean!!!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Tella :) I'll have to get another one today, I only have cheapies and a digi left.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - I'm not even too sure because I wasn't temping over the preanniversary weekend but I think I am right about 12 dpo today, I was expecting AF to come sunday or monday. This is the frer this morning, but it's too light for me to feel confident or to even tell DH.

Back from vaca and LOVING this news girl! I am so happy for you!!! :dance::dance:

That is not that faint, my lines started where I had to actually turn it up and down to see the line! For some reason (I called and confirmed this with the company!) the rocket scientists over there are putting less dye in the tests. I absolutely would give it a day or two to make sure not a CP, honestly you know I did that with my hubs too! 

:hugs::hugs: Many hugs to you MJ!


----------



## CastawayBride

:dust::dust:

Pixie dust to all you ladies that are on your journeys....I hope we see more BFPs soon!


----------



## Tella

wow cast just look at you at 12 weeks already!!!!! 

how was your holiday?


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Castaway - definitely holding out on telling DH anything till I see something a bit darker. How was the vacay? I'm sure you guys had a blast!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> wow cast just look at you at 12 weeks already!!!!!
> 
> how was your holiday?




mj2013 said:


> Thanks Castaway - definitely holding out on telling DH anything till I see something a bit darker. How was the vacay? I'm sure you guys had a blast!

Vacation was great, but a lot of walking and honestly I couldn't keep up. Took naps everyday and tried to "go with the flow" but after loss well you ladies know we worry about every, little, thing.:shrug:

I am just home from a scan and little nuggets still dancing away so I suppose we keep going on and upwards from here. This is still my favorite thread with favorite people...I am rooting for all of you!:thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - that's awesome news on the scan! I'm so nervous, if I do make it past the cp stage that I'm going to want u/s often but those we will have to pay out of pocket. Hopefully they won't be super expensive..... or maybe I'll get a doppler and listen to the baby's heartbeat starting tomorrow :haha::haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

Welcome back Cast did you enjoy? How is everyone else?


----------



## mj2013

brighteyez73 said:


> Welcome back Cast did you enjoy? How is everyone else?

I'm hanging in there Brighteyez. How are things going on your end?


----------



## brighteyez73

Pretty good. I had a temp dip and huge rise today so my fx for a bfp soon


----------



## mj2013

brighteyez73 said:


> Pretty good. I had a temp dip and huge rise today so my fx for a bfp soon

I saw that on your chart!! it looks good. FX for you!!:dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok thanks I hope this is it. Going to VA with my cousin to celebrate her birthday so that will take my mind off it a little. But still will be taking temps.


----------



## CastawayBride

brighteyez73 said:


> Welcome back Cast did you enjoy? How is everyone else?

Vacation was great, tiring, but glad to have the time with my hubby! :thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies, today's test looks similar to yesterday's test to me. Today's test is a tad bit darker but not by much. FX it's a sticky bean!
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-05 06.09.28.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## brighteyez73

Yayyy looking great MJ! Congrats


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Morning ladies, today's test looks similar to yesterday's test to me. Today's test is a tad bit darker but not by much. FX it's a sticky bean!

That is such a strong positive!! Stick baby stick!!!!:baby:


----------



## 3Minions

Oh MJ! FX for you!!!!!!


----------



## Tella

mj, its definitely darker today no doubt. Keeping fxd for your! !!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Hi ladies, I think I am seeing some progression now, though very very small. I think I'll go for betas tomorrow and Wednesday to make sure hcg is doubling. Here's today's pic. DH still doesn't know, he even asked about iui yesterday and I told him maybe next month because we were away during that time last month :blush: he never asks what we're doing next or what the plan is, he just waits for me to say, so that was weird.
 



Attached Files:







20140406_071103_Richtone(HDR).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow, it's definitely getting darker!


----------



## Tella

thats lovely progression! !! I also think betas is rhe best thing. I dont know how you ladies keep it so long, I go for beta on first sight of a line :haha:

keeping everything crossed for lovely numbers tomorrow. How long do you have to wait to get your numbers?


----------



## CastawayBride

Go for the betas! I can't wait to hear the results! lol


----------



## mj2013

Lol @ Tella, I don't usually wait this long either but I didn't want to spend the money if the line was going to disappear the next day lol. I'm definitely going tomorrow morning! Will keep you ladies posted. If I go by 9am then I usually get my results by 5pm that day or by 9am the following day :) FX!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Lol @ Tella, I don't usually wait this long either but I didn't want to spend the money if the line was going to disappear the next day lol. I'm definitely going tomorrow morning! Will keep you ladies posted. If I go by 9am then I usually get my results by 5pm that day or by 9am the following day :) FX!

You will go again 2 days After right? So exciting!!!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Lol @ Tella, I don't usually wait this long either but I didn't want to spend the money if the line was going to disappear the next day lol. I'm definitely going tomorrow morning! Will keep you ladies posted. If I go by 9am then I usually get my results by 5pm that day or by 9am the following day :) FX!
> 
> You will go again 2 days After right? So exciting!!!Click to expand...

definitely! ! Tomorrow and then back again on Wednesday. If it's doubling then I'll probably tell DH :)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Lol @ Tella, I don't usually wait this long either but I didn't want to spend the money if the line was going to disappear the next day lol. I'm definitely going tomorrow morning! Will keep you ladies posted. If I go by 9am then I usually get my results by 5pm that day or by 9am the following day :) FX!
> 
> You will go again 2 days After right? So exciting!!!Click to expand...
> 
> definitely! ! Tomorrow and then back again on Wednesday. If it's doubling then I'll probably tell DH :)Click to expand...

So exciting! Can you have them keep an eye on your progesterone too just in case? They did my HCG/progesterone....

I know how hard it is keeping it from them....here is to hoping it is doubling and you can tell him soon!


----------



## Tella

Shame girl I understand why you not telling him but don't you think he will feel excluded of something did go wrong and you need his support? If I was you I would tell him that the tests have been progressing and now you doing bloods to confirm it's doubling like it should? 

keeping you amd your rainbow bean in my prayers! !!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hubs would get super mad if I tested without telling him. He says because we're in this together, he doesn't want to be left out of something so important.


----------



## CastawayBride

I can understand waiting but I also guess it depends on the loss you have experienced. I with a full term loss and then a blighted ovum following it did not want to have to put my husband through a chemical pregnancy...it was bad enough I would have to endure it! I suppose it depends though and I made it extra special when I finally told him....bonus for him, I was half way done with first tri!


----------



## Radkat

Definite progression, MJ. Let us know how the betas go!:thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

Thanks ladies. I want to tell him so bad but I really think I should wait for the betas. I feel part guilty not telling and Ginger you do have a point about being in this together. It's so hard keeping it a secret too, I may break before Wednesday Lol. 
Castaway- Yes, I definitely plan to ask them to do a progesterone test too. I'm taking my suppositories now, ever since I got a faint line. 
Question- I painted our house with dh today, it literally took all day from 11am till 8pm, non stop, is that over doing it at this stage? Or I should be fine?


----------



## GingerPanda

I think you'll be fine. Just take it easy tomorrow if you can.


----------



## Tella

I cant wait to hear your betas!!! You need to take it easy girl, over extending yourself isnt good, you need to take care of that little bean!!!


----------



## mj2013

Definitely taking it easy today. Went to do labs this morning so now I wait. The nurse in charge of labs says she is leaving at 4pm today and results typically come back after 4 so I may not get the results till they open in the morning :coffee: FX!

I also came up with an idea to tell DH. Every morning on the way to work he takes oats in a mug with the spoon in it. I found a spoon that says "you're going to be a daddy", so I think I'll put it in his oats and when he starts to eat he will see it.....if betas are good that is.


----------



## Tella

Keeping everything crossed for those beta numbers!!!!!!!!!!!! Fxd you get them before she leaves. Ours takes 2hrs and that feels like an eternity. 

Awwww that is such a great idea!!! I bet he will love it!!!


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> Keeping everything crossed for those beta numbers!!!!!!!!!!!! Fxd you get them before she leaves. Ours takes 2hrs and that feels like an eternity.
> 
> Awwww that is such a great idea!!! I bet he will love it!!!

2 hours!! that's it?? OMG I wish it took 2 hours here!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for those beta numbers!!!!!!!!!!!! Fxd you get them before she leaves. Ours takes 2hrs and that feels like an eternity.
> 
> Awwww that is such a great idea!!! I bet he will love it!!!
> 
> 2 hours!! that's it?? OMG I wish it took 2 hours here!Click to expand...

I wait TWO days lol

Love the idea MJ... So exciting!!


----------



## GingerPanda

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for those beta numbers!!!!!!!!!!!! Fxd you get them before she leaves. Ours takes 2hrs and that feels like an eternity.
> 
> Awwww that is such a great idea!!! I bet he will love it!!!
> 
> 2 hours!! that's it?? OMG I wish it took 2 hours here!Click to expand...
> 
> I wait TWO days lolClick to expand...

ME TOO! Two HOURS?! I'm so JEALOUS!


----------



## mj2013

Hi ladies, so I got back the results and my hcg is 60 and progesterone is 29.1. I go back tomorrow to do them again but don't you think 60 is kinda low for 4 weeks?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

Temps are still dropping so I think I am out for this month.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hi ladies, so I got back the results and my hcg is 60 and progesterone is 29.1. I go back tomorrow to do them again but don't you think 60 is kinda low for 4 weeks?

It's more about how they climb :) Rooting for you!!


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - I hope not, it's not over till AF shows. Still keeping my FX for you!

Castaway - Thanks, I'm nervous about it. The nurse asked if I wanted to come in on thursday instead since my hcg numbers are low and I told her heck no, I'll be there same time tomorrow, I need to see what happens in 48 hours not 72.


----------



## brighteyez73

Thanks for the confidence MJ!


----------



## Tella

60 is perfectly fine for 4 weeks. mine was only 38 and it trippled in the next 48hrs.

Do remember that the number isnt as important as the doubling every 48-72hrs.

There is alot of pregnancies that start out with slow rising HCG and turn out perfectly fine. 

Keep faith, it is your rainbow!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> 60 is perfectly fine for 4 weeks. mine was only 38 and it trippled in the next 48hrs.
> 
> Do remember that the number isnt as important as the doubling every 48-72hrs.
> 
> There is alot of pregnancies that start out with slow rising HCG and turn out perfectly fine.
> 
> Keep faith, it is your rainbow!!!!

Tella - you always know what to say :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Brighteyez - I hope not, it's not over till AF shows. Still keeping my FX for you!
> 
> Castaway - Thanks, I'm nervous about it. The nurse asked if I wanted to come in on thursday instead since my hcg numbers are low and I told her heck no, I'll be there same time tomorrow, I need to see what happens in 48 hours not 72.

They should at least double every 48-72 so your next bloods will give you some answers ;)


----------



## GingerPanda

How many DPO are you?


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 60 is perfectly fine for 4 weeks. mine was only 38 and it trippled in the next 48hrs.
> 
> Do remember that the number isnt as important as the doubling every 48-72hrs.
> 
> There is alot of pregnancies that start out with slow rising HCG and turn out perfectly fine.
> 
> Keep faith, it is your rainbow!!!!
> 
> Tella - you always know what to say :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Castaway -:hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't wait for tomorrow to get here so I can get my blood work done. It just sucks that I may or may not hear back till thursday. I'm really hoping I can at lest get it by the end of the day tomorrow. 

Ginger - I'm not too sure when I O'd to be honest but from the few times I temped and my opk's I may have O'd march 22 or 23rd which would have put my betas yesterday at 14/15dpo. I didn't temp when we went out of town for our anniversary celebration so I'm not too sure :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

I love this site for betas. Here's 14dpo: https://betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Single&dpo=14


You're perfectly fine, I think! SHAME on your nurse for telling you your numbers are low and making you worry! :grr:


----------



## mj2013

Ginger- Thanks so much! That site is awesome :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> I love this site for betas. Here's 14dpo: https://betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Single&dpo=14
> 
> 
> You're perfectly fine, I think! SHAME on your nurse for telling you your numbers are low and making you worry! :grr:

I totally agree, I swear sometimes they look at these numbers and don't take other factors in to see how the pregnancy is progressing. When we saw how low my progesterone got I was so scared and my doctor was so cool and collected! I was like how can this man be like that?! He said everything else looked perfect and felt supplements were just what we needed. I swear the other doctor office I was at didn't even test for that so I thank the stars I have a Doctor I feel more comfortable with....keep getting your Betas I am sure you will see they are doubling within the time frame you have quite a strong positive!


----------



## Tella

Keeping everything crossed that you get wonderful beta this afternoon! !!!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks ladies. Still waiting on today's beta results. In the interim I keep poas :blush::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-09 15.26.23.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - it look great!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Thanks ladies. Still waiting on today's beta results. In the interim I keep poas :blush::dohh:

SO happy for you, hoping this is your rainbow! :dance:


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Still waiting on today's beta results. In the interim I keep poas :blush::dohh:
> 
> SO happy for you, hoping this is your rainbow! :dance:Click to expand...

Thanks Castaway - praying it is too! My results didn't arrive before the office closed so I will have to wait till the morning sigh. Hoping for the best but still super worried. Been reading so many stories on google :dohh::nope:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Still waiting on today's beta results. In the interim I keep poas :blush::dohh:
> 
> SO happy for you, hoping this is your rainbow! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Castaway - praying it is too! My results didn't arrive before the office closed so I will have to wait till the morning sigh. Hoping for the best but still super worried. Been reading so many stories on google :dohh::nope:Click to expand...

Step away from google!! Lol I just did my panorama blood draw will have gender for first weekend of May!

Waiting to go do NT scan now. 

Oh the wait for my panorama is TEN days!!!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Still waiting on today's beta results. In the interim I keep poas :blush::dohh:
> 
> SO happy for you, hoping this is your rainbow! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Castaway - praying it is too! My results didn't arrive before the office closed so I will have to wait till the morning sigh. Hoping for the best but still super worried. Been reading so many stories on google :dohh::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Step away from google!! Lol I just did my panorama blood draw will have gender for first weekend of May!
> 
> Waiting to go do NT scan now.
> 
> Oh the wait for my panorama is TEN days!!!Click to expand...

OMG!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to hear if babe is a boy or a girl!


----------



## mj2013

Ahhhh well ladies, looks like it's still not my time. Hcg only 97, so I'm going to stop my progesterone today :(


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Ahhhh well ladies, looks like it's still not my time. Hcg only 97, so I'm going to stop my progesterone today :(

Mj was that 3 days? Or 2? If 2 I would keep taking progesterone and get bloods 1 more time...mine did not double until 3 days...almost at 2...

Hugs!!


----------



## CastawayBride

MJ I looked back at my hcg, 16 dpo was 128, 18 was only 240...16 off for doubling. You are 23 off...I would keep up with progesterone and go for bloods again it's not ideal I totally get it but doable!


----------



## Tella

I agree with Cast, dont give up yet. Continue with your progesterone and rather go for another blood test in 2 days. 

All of ladies have slow rising hcg and it doesnt mean a bad pregnancy same as doubling HCG doesnt mean a indication of a healthy pregnancy. I mean i had a tripple in HCG but still had a MC.

Please 2 days is nothing in the grand scheme of things, give it a chance :hugs: :hugs:

Also the rate is doubling every 48-72hrs. I bet you would have it if you waited a few hours more.

https://americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

I just checked your doubling rate is 69hrs so it is still well within the normal range. If you where outside the normal range then i would say maybe but still not that all is lost yet.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php


----------



## mj2013

You guys are so optimistic :) I'll go for another beta on Friday just to see but I really can't say I have a ton of hope. You ladies are the best really:flower::flower:


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies, well this morning I started bleeding bright red so I think it's officially over:cry: but I'm gonna put on my big girl panties and keep it moving :winkwink: Maybe next time it will work out better.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Morning ladies, well this morning I started bleeding bright red so I think it's officially over:cry: but I'm gonna put on my big girl panties and keep it moving :winkwink: Maybe next time it will work out better.

I am SO sorry MJ....hugs.


----------



## Radkat

Oh MJ. I'm so sorry. Big :hugs:. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## mj2013

Thanks ladies :flower::flower:


----------



## Tella

im soooo soooo sorry girl :hugs: you will definitely get your rainbow soon. Your body is starting to get it right just need the right bean!

I would say do the iui this month, they say you more fertile following a chemical so lets hope that it will work for you as well!!!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Tella - yes I'm hoping to do IUI but now AF stopped, yesterday morning bright red then by mid day brown and then nothing since then. I did a test this morning and the line is getting lighter but I know my Dr won't allow me to take clomid until I have a full on AF. So now I'm back to waiting :coffee::shrug:. She needs to finish what she started so I can continue but right now I'm at a sand still. If I don't get a full flow I may have to wait till next cycle, I just don't know why it stopped?:shrug:


----------



## 3Minions

I'm sorry MJ. I hope your body sorts itself out soon.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Thanks Tella - yes I'm hoping to do IUI but now AF stopped, yesterday morning bright red then by mid day brown and then nothing since then. I did a test this morning and the line is getting lighter but I know my Dr won't allow me to take clomid until I have a full on AF. So now I'm back to waiting :coffee::shrug:. She needs to finish what she started so I can continue but right now I'm at a sand still. If I don't get a full flow I may have to wait till next cycle, I just don't know why it stopped?:shrug:

I am still heart broken over this. :cry:

MJ have you and hubby had genetic counseling yet?


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tella - yes I'm hoping to do IUI but now AF stopped, yesterday morning bright red then by mid day brown and then nothing since then. I did a test this morning and the line is getting lighter but I know my Dr won't allow me to take clomid until I have a full on AF. So now I'm back to waiting :coffee::shrug:. She needs to finish what she started so I can continue but right now I'm at a sand still. If I don't get a full flow I may have to wait till next cycle, I just don't know why it stopped?:shrug:
> 
> I am still heart broken over this. :cry:
> 
> MJ have you and hubby had genetic counseling yet?Click to expand...

:hugs: no we haven't, I haven't even thought about it but might be something worth looking into. Maybe my egg is allergic to his swimmers :haha: I know with my mmc last year when they did the pathology they said no medical reason found for the mc :shrug:

Today I'm spotting some brown but I just wish AF would get going, the waiting is the worst!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tella - yes I'm hoping to do IUI but now AF stopped, yesterday morning bright red then by mid day brown and then nothing since then. I did a test this morning and the line is getting lighter but I know my Dr won't allow me to take clomid until I have a full on AF. So now I'm back to waiting :coffee::shrug:. She needs to finish what she started so I can continue but right now I'm at a sand still. If I don't get a full flow I may have to wait till next cycle, I just don't know why it stopped?:shrug:
> 
> I am still heart broken over this. :cry:
> 
> MJ have you and hubby had genetic counseling yet?Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: no we haven't, I haven't even thought about it but might be something worth looking into. Maybe my egg is allergic to his swimmers :haha: I know with my mmc last year when they did the pathology they said no medical reason found for the mc :shrug:
> 
> Today I'm spotting some brown but I just wish AF would get going, the waiting is the worst!Click to expand...

Hugs MJ yeah it might be good to look into it. I have a girlfriend in one of my groups on Facebook (we were all married in Disney!) and she shared her story of early miscarriages. I am going to attach for you to see, but I know her case is unique but hey, we never know I say. 

My husband and I have started trying for baby number two. I realized I never shared with you ladies our story of having baby number one. I thought it might help some people who are debating whether to do genetic testing or not or people who are having trouble getting pregnant. It took us over a year to get the first positive pregnancy test. We of course were very excited but soon found out we had a miscarriage. I had a DNC done and when I did they found extra tissue and thought I had a partial molar pregnancy (which is a crazy story all in itself if anyone has questions about that feel free to ask me). Because of this we had genetic testing done because if it was a molar pregnancy I could be at risk of getting cancer from the pregnancy. When we got the results back we found out it was not a partial molar pregnancy but the baby had an extra piece of chromosome that caused the pregnancy to end. It could have been a flook think or it could have been passed down from a parent. So my husband and I had testing done. Its very easy just a blood test. When the results came back it was found out that my husband has a translocation of his chromosomes. Basically a piece of chromosome22 broke off and attached to chromosome 17. All of his genetic material is there. It does not matter how it is arranged as long as all of it is there so he is normal nothing to worry about for him and in fact many people may have this but just dont know it its a common thing. What it does affect is fertility. We each have two of each number chromosome one from mom and one from dad. So we have to hope that when the baby gets my husbands that they get either the chromosomes 17 and 22 that are normal or that they get chromosome 17 and 22 that have a broken piece. If they get a good 22 and a 17 with the extra piece or a good 17 and a 22 without a piece we will have a miscarriage. So technically it is a 50/50 chance for us to have a healthy baby but the genetics said for some reason (possible because the sperm with good genetics are better swimmers) it seems that more healthy pregnancy come from a result of this. We did have a CVS done with our son and he has my husbands translocation but he is healthy and happy normal baby and it will never be an issue until he goes on to have kids. So once I get a positive pregnancy test I try not to get to excited until we get the CVS results back. Although there is nothing we can do to correct this its nice knowing this information and I can prepare myself for those first few weeks. So I would recommend genetic testing to anyone who is having problems getting pregnant or has had miscarriages. Hopefully Ill get a positive test soon and a healthy baby. (sorry if the chromosome stuff is a little confusing its easier to show in pictures lol)

It amazes me your strength MJ and hope your rainbow is right around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Castaway :hugs::flower: I will definitely look into it. I plan to see my Dr this week because AF still hasn't started back and I'm also concerned that maybe my lining isn't thick enough, so want to see if I can get an u/s around cd10 to see how thick it is.

I'm strong at times, weak at others, I don't think I've eaten as much junk in a year as I've eaten this weekend :pizza::icecream::haha: I hope it does happen for us soon, DH is 10 years older than I am so I keep calculating based on his age and not my own. Your friends story is something that definitely could be happening to us too, there's so many variables in TTC that it's so crazy. I got pg with my DD the first month I tried but that was for a previous relationship, so it could be a genetic factor with my current marriage.....or it could be that 9 years later my body just doesn't work like it did back then too.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, MJ. :hugs:

I hope you find answers if you seek them.


----------



## Tella

Sorry for all of this that you have to deal with. 

There is alot of things that they can test for, especially that you've had 3 early mcs. I really hope you get your answers quickly and your rainbow! !!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How are you all? 

MJ - I am so sorry,:hugs:. I am praying for you!


----------



## mj2013

Where is everyone? anything new? Tella where are you in your cycle? is this still your NTNP cycle? Brighteyez? Castway - how've you been feeling? I'm counting down for your gender info....can't wait to hear:happydance:

Soooo some ppl may not think this is good news but I'm having contractions/cramping....killer ones too! but my body is FINALLY releasing everything so I guess I can say AF is here:yipee::yipee::yipee: so I'm not stuck waiting anymore, I know exactly where I'm at. My hcg is also going down, Dr did a beta yesterday and it's down to 33. I'm just so freaking happy I can start over, nothing sucks more than trying to figure out where your body is at and what's going on lol. My Dr said no clomid till next AF since I had some bleeding last friday and then a little sunday and then nothing till today, so who knows when is CD1:shrug: I'll just count today as CD1 I guess. Anyway, that's the latest with me. Not much else going on besides me needing to get back in the gym and fast!


----------



## Tella

I understand completely being excited about AF showing so that you know what is going on. I think its a good thing to make sure your on the right days for clomid and IUI no point in taking it and ending up with a bust cycle because it wasnt taken on the right days. 

FXd for a normal cycle, enjoy the gym. I have been REALLY bad need to get back to it asap as well.

AFM > This will be a normal cycle, wont do many cbfm sticks either. Just around suspected O dates and temp around then as well just to see temp shift. Biggest thing now is the immune tests which is being courier to the lab as we speak. 

Did the blood draw and AF sample now it goes to the specialized lab in Cape Town and then i hope i get results by tomorrow otherwise i will only get feedback next Tuesday due to easter long weekend. Im very excited and really hope that this will bring me the answers and a bfp whilst on the immune treatment protocol. The Prof is confident that we will get pregnant naturally once we calm the immune and wont need IVF :happydance:


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> I understand completely being excited about AF showing so that you know what is going on. I think its a good thing to make sure your on the right days for clomid and IUI no point in taking it and ending up with a bust cycle because it wasnt taken on the right days.
> 
> FXd for a normal cycle, enjoy the gym. I have been REALLY bad need to get back to it asap as well.
> 
> AFM > This will be a normal cycle, wont do many cbfm sticks either. Just around suspected O dates and temp around then as well just to see temp shift. Biggest thing now is the immune tests which is being courier to the lab as we speak.
> 
> Did the blood draw and AF sample now it goes to the specialized lab in Cape Town and then i hope i get results by tomorrow otherwise i will only get feedback next Tuesday due to easter long weekend. Im very excited and really hope that this will bring me the answers and a bfp whilst on the immune treatment protocol. The Prof is confident that we will get pregnant naturally once we calm the immune and wont need IVF :happydance:

As soon as all this cramping is over I will definitely be back in the gym, I'm over here eating crap and not working out and then I'll be acting crazy when I see the weight I've gained :haha:

Explain this immune protocol to me. Do you have an issue with your immune system? or they are just testing to see if you have one?


----------



## GingerPanda

I think today is finally CD1 for me! My hcg has been down to 0 for more than a week. I've started back on the Metformin, so I guess we're just NTNP for a while. :thumbup:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is well. 

Tella - I am here on CD7 but still have some brown spotting. Waiting for it to clear completely so I can do the SMEP. I read the book and decided to try it this cycle along with the vitamins and pre-seed. How are you doing?


----------



## CastawayBride

Good luck to you all!!

I am doing good MJ and can't believe how fast this is all moving along..4 1/2 months and I am out of work!! We are cleaning out the second bedroom and hope to have done by July. My sister and I started my shopping on Sat. We are doing it in waves,basically when I have coupons to get more money off everything!!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> Good luck to you all!!
> 
> I am doing good MJ and can't believe how fast this is all moving along..4 1/2 months and I am out of work!! We are cleaning out the second bedroom and hope to have done by July. My sister and I started my shopping on Sat. We are doing it in waves,basically when I have coupons to get more money off everything!!

Awww castaway, it sounds like fun to me! can't wait to be at that stage too. What date do you get the gender info again? May 1st?


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> As soon as all this cramping is over I will definitely be back in the gym, I'm over here eating crap and not working out and then I'll be acting crazy when I see the weight I've gained :haha:
> 
> Explain this immune protocol to me. Do you have an issue with your immune system? or they are just testing to see if you have one?

All i know is they give different types of meds to either calm done your Natural Killer cells in your blood or uterus. Check if the right protein is in the AF sample to facilitate implanation and tell the immune system to not kill the embryo. 

The also use cortisone to treat certain things. He wrote back to me know and advised that the final report will be out on Tuesday morning and then he will call me with the results and treatment plant which we will then discuss in detail. I will make notes and let you all know what he says :)



GingerPanda said:


> I think today is finally CD1 for me! My hcg has been down to 0 for more than a week. I've started back on the Metformin, so I guess we're just NTNP for a while. :thumbup:

YAY for 0 :hugs: Give the Met chance to work and then we pray for a sticky rainbow for you :hugs:



brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Tella - I am here on CD7 but still have some brown spotting. Waiting for it to clear completely so I can do the SMEP. I read the book and decided to try it this cycle along with the vitamins and pre-seed. How are you doing?

I hate it when i spot so long!!! Good luck with the SMEP, i hope i will be able to get DH to BD more often this cycle!!!!

Im doing good otherwise just super busy at work but appreciating these public holidays. Although it makes work more stress full.



CastawayBride said:


> Good luck to you all!!
> 
> I am doing good MJ and can't believe how fast this is all moving along..4 1/2 months and I am out of work!! We are cleaning out the second bedroom and hope to have done by July. My sister and I started my shopping on Sat. We are doing it in waves,basically when I have coupons to get more money off everything!!

WOW happy 14 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting is it to be shopping for your rainbow!!! Do you have a theme in mind for the room yet?


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella - yes, it is the worse. I am excited about the SMEP never tried it before but I have heard good things about it. I hope the spotting clears up by tonight so I can get to BDing. I also appreciate the public holidays because today is my Friday then I have a extended weekend no work until Tuesday. So I am reading to start baby making and relaxing.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you all!!
> 
> I am doing good MJ and can't believe how fast this is all moving along..4 1/2 months and I am out of work!! We are cleaning out the second bedroom and hope to have done by July. My sister and I started my shopping on Sat. We are doing it in waves,basically when I have coupons to get more money off everything!!
> 
> Awww castaway, it sounds like fun to me! can't wait to be at that stage too. What date do you get the gender info again? May 1st?Click to expand...

The results should be in the end of this week but the BBQ will be May 3rd :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> As soon as all this cramping is over I will definitely be back in the gym, I'm over here eating crap and not working out and then I'll be acting crazy when I see the weight I've gained :haha:
> 
> Explain this immune protocol to me. Do you have an issue with your immune system? or they are just testing to see if you have one?
> 
> All i know is they give different types of meds to either calm done your Natural Killer cells in your blood or uterus. Check if the right protein is in the AF sample to facilitate implanation and tell the immune system to not kill the embryo.
> 
> The also use cortisone to treat certain things. He wrote back to me know and advised that the final report will be out on Tuesday morning and then he will call me with the results and treatment plant which we will then discuss in detail. I will make notes and let you all know what he says :)
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> I think today is finally CD1 for me! My hcg has been down to 0 for more than a week. I've started back on the Metformin, so I guess we're just NTNP for a while. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY for 0 :hugs: Give the Met chance to work and then we pray for a sticky rainbow for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Tella - I am here on CD7 but still have some brown spotting. Waiting for it to clear completely so I can do the SMEP. I read the book and decided to try it this cycle along with the vitamins and pre-seed. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when i spot so long!!! Good luck with the SMEP, i hope i will be able to get DH to BD more often this cycle!!!!
> 
> Im doing good otherwise just super busy at work but appreciating these public holidays. Although it makes work more stress full.
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you all!!
> 
> I am doing good MJ and can't believe how fast this is all moving along..4 1/2 months and I am out of work!! We are cleaning out the second bedroom and hope to have done by July. My sister and I started my shopping on Sat. We are doing it in waves,basically when I have coupons to get more money off everything!!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW happy 14 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting is it to be shopping for your rainbow!!! Do you have a theme in mind for the room yet?Click to expand...

We are thinking Safari this time :)


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - exciting! I can't wait for friday to hear :)

Tella - please do keep me posted on your results

Ginger - FX you get your rainbow while NTNP, even though my bfp didn't work out, we weren't trying and it just happened.

Brighteyez - SMEP is a good plan, FX crossed for you this cycle.


----------



## ViandB

Hi :flower:!! I have a Question please!!! I am on CD17 today

but on CD12 i felt lots of cramping and untill CD16 Yesterday I was still feeling cramping this is normal?
Cd 12 Was very strong crampinig on my left lower belly.
My doctor told to start at CD16 my Progesterone( prometrium) 200mg 
But i want to know if that is OK ????
I am going to call Dr. today, but I want to know please!! if anybody here was using progesterone like me on CD16 and CD 17 and was prgnant at this time and didnt know yet?? or if you didn know exactly day that you O-ting like me>>> i think I O-ting at CD12....Lots of questions in my head today.... Please Let Me know, Thanks

CD 1 AF started 04-01-2014
CD 3 -7 Clomide 50mg one pill a day
CD 8 CM i dont know why ( I was worry if that was a future O-ting sign?)
CD 8-10-11-120-13-14-16 << BD 
CD 12 strong Cramping for more than 4 hours at night before and after dinner. possible 1DPO
CD13 Cramping again strong but not like CD12
CD 14 -16 cramping bloated lower belly different ( gassy) << maybe implantation day ?? 

Tired since CD14 :sleep:
Yesterday CD 16 provera made me very very dizzy.
Today CD 17 lil cramping and lower back little pain


----------



## mj2013

ViandB said:


> Hi :flower:!! I have a Question please!!! I am on CD17 today
> 
> but on CD12 i felt lots of cramping and untill CD16 Yesterday I was still feeling cramping this is normal?
> Cd 12 Was very strong crampinig on my left lower belly.
> My doctor told to start at CD16 my Progesterone( prometrium) 200mg
> But i want to know if that is OK ????
> I am going to call Dr. today, but I want to know please!! if anybody here was using progesterone like me on CD16 and CD 17 and was prgnant at this time and didnt know yet?? or if you didn know exactly day that you O-ting like me>>> i think I O-ting at CD12....Lots of questions in my head today.... Please Let Me know, Thanks
> 
> CD 1 AF started 04-01-2014
> CD 3 -7 Clomide 50mg one pill a day
> CD 8 CM i dont know why ( I was worry if that was a future O-ting sign?)
> CD 8-10-11-120-13-14-16 << BD
> CD 12 strong Cramping for more than 4 hours at night before and after dinner. possible 1DPO
> CD13 Cramping again strong but not like CD12
> CD 14 -16 cramping bloated lower belly different ( gassy) << maybe implantation day ??
> 
> Tired since CD14 :sleep:
> Yesterday CD 16 provera made me very very dizzy.
> Today CD 17 lil cramping and lower back little pain

Hi Vi - not sure I will be much help. I use progesterone too but I usually start 3 days after I O. I confirm through my temps, if I'm not too sure what date then if you think you O'd cd16 then you could wait 2-3 days and then start on cd18/19. However, if your Dr told you to start on CD16 then maybe you should follow his direction.


----------



## ViandB

mj2013 said:


> ViandB said:
> 
> 
> Hi :flower:!! I have a Question please!!! I am on CD17 today
> 
> but on CD12 i felt lots of cramping and untill CD16 Yesterday I was still feeling cramping this is normal?
> Cd 12 Was very strong crampinig on my left lower belly.
> My doctor told to start at CD16 my Progesterone( prometrium) 200mg
> But i want to know if that is OK ????
> I am going to call Dr. today, but I want to know please!! if anybody here was using progesterone like me on CD16 and CD 17 and was prgnant at this time and didnt know yet?? or if you didn know exactly day that you O-ting like me>>> i think I O-ting at CD12....Lots of questions in my head today.... Please Let Me know, Thanks
> 
> CD 1 AF started 04-01-2014
> CD 3 -7 Clomide 50mg one pill a day
> CD 8 CM i dont know why ( I was worry if that was a future O-ting sign?)
> CD 8-10-11-120-13-14-16 << BD
> CD 12 strong Cramping for more than 4 hours at night before and after dinner. possible 1DPO
> CD13 Cramping again strong but not like CD12
> CD 14 -16 cramping bloated lower belly different ( gassy) << maybe implantation day ??
> 
> Tired since CD14 :sleep:
> Yesterday CD 16 provera made me very very dizzy.
> Today CD 17 lil cramping and lower back little pain
> 
> _Hi Vi - not sure I will be much help. I use progesterone too but I usually start 3 days after I O. I confirm through my temps, if I'm not too sure what date then if you think you O'd cd16 then you could wait 2-3 days and then start on cd18/19. However, if your Dr told you to start on CD16 then maybe you should follow his direction._Click to expand...

_
_


Hi mj2013 and thank you for answer me I will take my second pill today I just wrote incorrect is a promethium 200mg I didnt use the opk this time :| but my worst day of cramping was on CD12 i hope it will be the month  for all of us !! :winkwink:

:dust:

:D


----------



## Kgirl770

I just had a D&C today, I'm 36 and my baby's heartbeat stopped at 7 weeks, when I went for an ultrasound yesterday I was 9 weeks. My hubby and I were in denial so we went for a second opinion which confirmed it. We are also both carriers of cystic fibrosis which I found out after we conceived. I am wondering how soon after can I start trying? My doctor was like "3 months but some try sooner". I am not getting any younger but I also have a fear with the cystic fibrosis. We are christian so we know God is in control but I want to see how soon anybody has tried and if anybody is in my situation. 
Thanks & God Bless


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry you're going through this.


My doctor believes there is no need to wait three months. I was told not to have sex for two weeks after the D&C, and to wait for my first period. After that, he said I could do whatever I wanted.


----------



## mj2013

Kgirl- AF started 6 weeks after my d&c. I was 11 weeks along and we started trying from the 1st cycle. I don't think you have to wait 3 months, just when you feel ready.


----------



## Radkat

Kgirl770 said:


> I just had a D&C today, I'm 36 and my baby's heartbeat stopped at 7 weeks, when I went for an ultrasound yesterday I was 9 weeks. My hubby and I were in denial so we went for a second opinion which confirmed it. We are also both carriers of cystic fibrosis which I found out after we conceived. I am wondering how soon after can I start trying? My doctor was like "3 months but some try sooner". I am not getting any younger but I also have a fear with the cystic fibrosis. We are christian so we know God is in control but I want to see how soon anybody has tried and if anybody is in my situation.
> Thanks & God Bless

My pregnancy didn't progress past 5.5 weeks and I had the D&C at 8 weeks. I waited until my first AF (which started 30 days after the D&C, yay!) and we're back to TTC now. My dr also said there's no medical need to wait that long if your loss was early, more to make sure you're emotionally ready. Good luck, sweetie. :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

Oh ladies I have felt so terrible all day with stomach bug symptoms. Hoping tomorrow is a better day.

Baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> Oh ladies I have felt so terrible all day with stomach bug symptoms. Hoping tomorrow is a better day.
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!!!

Awww, feel better Castaway :flower:


----------



## ViandB

Hi Kgirl770 I am so sorry for your loss and you are in my prayers!

I had a D&C in January 14-2014 I was 11 weeks but happened at week 9 ..it was very hard for me and my hubby I am 44 and we going to try again! Take Care:hug:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

How is everyone doing? I am just BDing according to the SMEP and it's been a lot more relaxing this way. I hope this is our month for BFP!


----------



## CastawayBride

brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing? I am just BDing according to the SMEP and it's been a lot more relaxing this way. I hope this is our month for BFP!

Baby dust to you, hoping this is your month!!!:winkwink:


----------



## CastawayBride

I have a check up tomorrow to make sure all is well. Came home to a message our genetic results are in but nothing urgent call when I can. I am *hoping* that call is b/c they know we want to know the gender and that all else is well. 

Now I get to fret until 7:15 PM tomorrow evening!


----------



## ViandB

Hi Friends I was peeing a lot yesterday on my job ...when i saw my pee pinkish I was so scared ...I am on CD 22 yesterday I checked with my Doctor and the Urine test UTI I will know more tomorrow and since yesterday ...lil pain on my left side( lower belly am a little pain now O am taking Keflex generic pill ever 12hours....

Pleas let me know if anybody here experience this before Be blessed!:hug::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tella

bright, fxd that this is your month and you get a wonderful bfp. Looking like a great temp spike you have there already. 

cast, fxd its just your gender news they want to tell you! ! super excited to find out! !!

mj, how you feeling? 

Welcome to all the new girls, fxd your stay here is short and you get a bfp quickly again.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

Hope all are well.

Tella - Thank you for the encouragement and support. Today my temp dropped but who knows what's going on.


----------



## CastawayBride

Well the call was to tell me they couldn't get enough fetal DNA, I have to repeat the test!!! Blah. Other than that we are hanging on..


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, you don't have to answer my question on the other board, lol. I got the answer here.

I just thought I'd drop by and let you know that I had an u/s today at 15+4 and baby is looking perfect - this is right around when I lost the last pregnancy so my OB figured a check wouldn't hurt. The only thing the tech couldn't check today was the heart because it's still too tiny, but we have our anatomy scan in 3 weeks to see how that is.

Keep bding ladies. I hope your rainbows are out there!


----------



## mj2013

Hi ladies! I've been so busy I haven't even had a moment to check in here. 

Castaway - glad to know it wasn't anything to worry about! you and your little one will be fine.

Tella - I'm hanging in there. Started back the gym this week, finally stopped bleeding 3 days ago and we're NTNP this cycle. What were your results for your tests from last week? did you get them back yesterday?

Brighteyez - still keeping my FX for you!!

3minions - Were they able to tell you the gender? glad everything is going well for you too


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

Can you tell me which one is positive, please?
 



Attached Files:







20140424_134113.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









20140424_134122.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - I think cd15, the most recent is positive! :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

I definitely agree with cd15!!! fxd for that nice temp rise the next few days!


----------



## 3Minions

MJ, yes they were  We're adding more pink to this house.


----------



## brighteyez73

Thanks MJ and Tella - We didn't get to BD until after midnight yesterday. So I took a OPK this morning and it was positive too I think, what do you think (see pics)? I hope I didn't miss the egg. We BD'd on cycle days 8,9,11,13,14 & 16....do you think thats ok?
 



Attached Files:







OPKs for April.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LeahLou

I agree there both + so you're probably ovulating today :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you ladies I hope I caught a egg! How is everyone else doing this month?


----------



## LeahLou

Here's my calendar! 3-4 dpo so hoping we did it this cycle! I'm itching to test but will hold off till next week :)


----------



## CastawayBride

LeahLou said:


> View attachment 758377
> 
> Here's my calendar! 3-4 dpo so hoping we did it this cycle! I'm itching to test but will hold off till next week :)

I had those cheapies but would start CD6 for testing. :wacko: lol


----------



## mj2013

FX for you Leahlou!

Brighteyez - looks like your temp jumped up this morning! looks like you're about to start your tww :)

I decided to take a cheapie opk yesterday and it showed positive but negative today, not sure if it is a fluke. Going based on when AF really started to flow then I'm only a cd12, if I count from when I started spotting then it's cd17. Not too sure what to base it on but I knew this cycle would be crazy based on the CP last cycle.


----------



## Tella

bright, today should confirm o for cd 16. fxd you'ce caught that eggie! !!!

mj, I would go by flow amd just not put any expectations on this cycle :hugs:

leah, fxd that eggy is implanting and in it for the long run


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks ladies :hugs: 6dpo and feel like crap. Fx I didn't catch my hubby's cold and it's hormones! ;)


----------



## mj2013

How is everyone doing?

Tella - what were the results of your immunology testing?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Tella - what were the results of your immunology testing?

MJ have you cycled yet?


----------



## Tella

sorry ita been such a crazy week with the vow renewal that I forgot to post the results.

they couldnt report on the menstrual as there wasnt enough cells present to test :cry: so I need to resend a sample on next af.

peripheral blood came back with NKT cells double what they should be. he explained thay this will cause for the fertilised egg to be killed in the fallopian tube as it sees dhs dna in it as a foreign body and threat. so hes prescribed 10mg covocort for 3 months and then if not preggies in 3 months we will retest. 

told dh today thay I'm not sure if I want to do menstrual sample this month. maybe give the pills chance to work but on the otherhand I dont want to waste time so I will ask the professor first amd see what he says. they not charging me if they cant test which was a relief. 

will see how I feel in 2 weeks time. right now im gearing up to O on Saturday so lots pf bd coming up :winkwink:


----------



## mj2013

Tella - wow, it's seems like a long journey but you're getting that much closer with every step you take :hugs::hugs:. I so wish I could do a test like that but I am not even sure where to start or who to go to to do it. when do you get your pills? FX with all the bding this weekend. 

Castaway - I'm not sure where I'm at in my cycle, positive opk last week but temp is still low :shrug: I'm just going to have to wait it out and start fresh when AF comes. How are you and your rainbow doing? any gender info as yet? :flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - wow, it's seems like a long journey but you're getting that much closer with every step you take :hugs::hugs:. I so wish I could do a test like that but I am not even sure where to start or who to go to to do it. when do you get your pills? FX with all the bding this weekend.
> 
> Castaway - I'm not sure where I'm at in my cycle, positive opk last week but temp is still low :shrug: I'm just going to have to wait it out and start fresh when AF comes. How are you and your rainbow doing? any gender info as yet? :flower:

Limbo...sigh...I can't stand it lol I would love to be able to grt a weekly print out on what my body is doing! Lol hope you know where you are at soon!!

No info yet just chugging along...


----------



## mj2013

Guess we're both just chugging along, just on different paths ;)


----------



## Tella

All i can hope for is that each test brings me closer to the day i get my bfp!!!!!!

Good luck with the unpredictable cycle, i wanted to temp this morning but jumped out of bed and forgot. Only remembered an hour later :dohh:

Cast, hope you get your results soon!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Tella and MJ - Thanks for the confidence. I hope we all caught or catch a egg this month. :dust:


----------



## mj2013

Everybody is so quiet, where is everyone? Anyone testing soon? still waiting to O?

AFM I got a positive opk again...crazy cycle! tested positive yesterday and today, probably will BD just for kicks but not actively trying this cycle


----------



## CastawayBride

I went for gestational diabetes testing, it made me so queasy and then they could not get the blood to come out. :wacko: They rolled my vein in my hand and its so sore to touch....

Just my luck! :haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies, 
How is everyone?


----------



## mj2013

Morning!

Ouch Castaway - that doesn't sound fun. Did they eventually get the blood needed?

Brighteyez - looks like you're getting close to testing time. When will you start testing?

afm my temps jumped this morning so I figured I may have O'd yesterday


----------



## Tella

bright, your temps ate looking great! !!! Cant wait for you to start testing! !! fxd your are prego already! !!!!!

mj, I missed o completely this month. I don't have many ic opks so decided to only test on cd18 as I normally get + then however it was as negative as ever and so was my cbfm stick had hardly a line. had copious amounts of ewcm on tuesday Wednesday and Thursday and it started going creamy yesterday. also all 3 my temps are post o type temps for me so I think I od earlier than normal :dohh: dont know if we really stand a chance but oh well nothing I can do about that now. I have no clue if im in the tww or how many dpo :shrug: will only test on cd33 of no AF before that. 

cast, ouch ouch ouch! !! hope its feeling better already and that you pass the test with flying colours!!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - you may still have caught the egg if you dtd prior to that at all, so you never know. I'm still going to hope for the best for you! I got another positive opk today so kinda weird but I guess this cycle will be a crazy one for me too.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello MJ and Tells - I hope this is my cycle but I'm not sure. I will probably start testing Monday if my temps stay up. I have had a headache for 3 days now don't know if that means anything or not. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Ouch Castaway - that doesn't sound fun. Did they eventually get the blood needed?
> 
> Brighteyez - looks like you're getting close to testing time. When will you start testing?
> 
> afm my temps jumped this morning so I figured I may have O'd yesterday

They needed two and half vials, they only got 1 vial :( They are going to try to make it work though, so we will see.


----------



## Tella

bright, fxd for tomorrow! !! can't wait to start squinting at tests :winkwink:


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - I can't wait to be squinting at tests alongside Tella as well :)

Tella - what cd is today for you?

afm temps still up this morning, if it's high tomorrow then FF will put me at 3 dpo. Only bd'd a couple times though so not sure that was enough but we'll see. If AF shows up then I'm back on clomid. 

Castaway - :flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - thanks, I hope this is it. I will test tomorrow!


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella - I am excited too! Temp went up a little today. So fxd for the both of us.


----------



## Tella

mj im cd 20 but I dont know when I od, I think possibly Thursdsy so that would make me 4dpo. but will wait it out till cd35 if no af then test.

I got my pills today so wil start them tomorrow morning otherwise it's gonna keep me out of sleep tonight! 

bright is great to see the temp increase! !!! Cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## 3Minions

Good luck ladies!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> mj im cd 20 but I dont know when I od, I think possibly Thursdsy so that would make me 4dpo. but will wait it out till cd35 if no af then test.
> 
> I got my pills today so wil start them tomorrow morning otherwise it's gonna keep me out of sleep tonight!
> 
> bright is great to see the temp increase! !!! Cant wait for tomorrow!

Are you trying Clomid this cycle as well? Best of luck! :)


----------



## Tella

cast, no im not allowed Clomid again. Have had my 6 cycles. Im on covocort, its cortisone but we treating the nkt cells.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

How is everyone?

I had a little rise in my temp this morning. I also have had horrible cramping, pinching, stinging, pulling, and burning on the ride side of my abdomen. I tested this morning but it looks like a BFN to me but I am happy to share pics for squinting pleasures. LOL
 



Attached Files:







5 5 14 2.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3









5 5 14.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tella

The cramping and pulling sensation is a great sign!!!!!!!!!!! 10dpo is still early and with those symptoms you need to give 2 days chance to see enough HCG in the urine.
Its great that your temp is going up even if it is by a little, it can be the start of your bfp temp shift!!!!


----------



## mj2013

I agree with Tella.....FX for your brighteyez. In the interim I don't mind squinting at tests along with you. Your chart looks great too, it's definitely your better looking chart compared to those previous months.


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella & MJ - Thanks ladies! I agree it's too early just couldn't resist POAS LOL! I agree MJ my chart looks really good compared to the other months. I am just hopping that my temps stay up. I wanna rush home and go to sleep to I can temp in the morning hahahaha.....crazy rite? Oh well, thank you ladies for your confidence and support I truly appreciate it. So what's going on with you two ladies?


----------



## mj2013

lol I know that feeling of just wanting the day to be over so you can temp again :) Nothing much going on for me right now, F confirmed O on friday for me so 3dpo today but I'm not expecting much from this cycle as didn't BD too much as we weren't actively TTC. I'll still test next week but this cycle is a whatever cycle for us.


----------



## Tella

WOW i just looked back on your other charts and it is really looking awesome!!!! 

Have you started taking any supplements?

Im just coasting, not really sure when i Od but i definitely Od judging my my temps. Unfortunately i started temping to late so FF isnt giving me any crosshairs...i expected CD19 o and ended up Oing earlier which is strange for me LOL


----------



## Tella

MJ soon you will get your rainbow bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you are gonna be over the moon with the dark lines!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ and Tella - Thanks ladies!! I was think the same thing about my chart being different this cycle. MJ, It only takes one time and it normally happens when your not trying. I have my FX'd for you!!! Tella I am taking primerose-3000 a day until ovulation, B6-200mg a day, maca root 500mg a day, royal jelly 1000mg a day and 400mg of folic acid and we use preseed. Hopefully it worked this month. What do you ladies take or do to help with TTC?


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella - I checked your chart out and it looks like you O'd on CD 19, so you are now 3DPO, MJ and you are cycle buddies, how cool. Do you normally O later?


----------



## Tella

cd19 I woke up an hour before temping so its not a temp to go on. I did opks on cd18, 19 and 20 amd they were all negative. not even a shade difference. even my cbfm was low so I think I missed my lh peak and od on cd17 but not 100% sure. im just happy that I knownive od due to high temps and not wondering as I would have if I didnt temp. cd19 is normal o day for me so im gonna use that as my o date and if no af by cd33 then I will test. 

I take the following:
2000mg omega 3
150mg coQ10
5mg folic acide
50mg BComplex
2000iu Vit D
a multi strain probiotic
10mg Covocort since yesterday


----------



## brighteyez73

Oh ok you have a good cocktail like me LOL! Well hopefully our cocktails will give us our bfp soon! My cramping from yesterday has stopped now I just feel really bloated.


----------



## Tella

Bring on another temp rise!!!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Any tests this morning brighteyez? as for stuff I take, I used to be taking a bunch of stuffbut just prenatals, folic acid, my thyroid meds and my iron supplement.


----------



## brighteyez73

No test or temp rise this morning. Temp dropped, no af yet but I think I am out this month.


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez- there's no way you're out at 11dpo, heck no! Give it a couple more days. Still have my FX for you <3


----------



## Tella

I agree with MJ 100%, keep the faith 11dpo is still very early!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ & Tella - Thanks ladies:hugs: I thought once your temp drops its over. I was so emotional today:cry: I guess I will have to see what happens.


----------



## Tella

As long as it doesn't dip below the coverline. fxd for today temp.


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - big jump today! did you test? your chart looks really good! :)

Tella - anything going on with you on your side?

afm nothing much, 5dpo today but my post O temps are pretty low so I really don't expect much from this cycle.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies!!! How are you all doing this morning?

MJ - I didn't test this morning I was too scared. I did a LH test and it was negative, just wanted to check if it was the LH surge they say you get just before AF. I may test tomorrow morning or Friday. I have a doctors appointment today so maybe I will ask her to test me. Other than that my throat is sore, felt a little dizzy this morning with a slight headache.


----------



## Tella

pls pls pls test, need to see those two beautiful lines of yours!!!!


----------



## Tella

Otherwise with me, not much happening at the moment but I'm not fusing much about this cycle. temps are causing more stress than anything else so I'm stopping for this cycle. If I wake up at the right time and remember then I will but not worry about time etc. 

5dpo is far too early to worry about temps as long as they above the coverline :hug: hope you wrong and get a surprise!


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella - here they are. BFN! :-(
 



Attached Files:







20140507_064700.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5









2014-05-07 10.54.21.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - post another color pic of the test please!


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - Here it is.
 



Attached Files:







20140507_064700.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3









2014-05-07 06.49.42.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, girls! I know I don't post here much anymore (because we're not TTC), but I do check in!

I just had to say that I think I see something on that last one you posted, Brighteyez. It's faint, but I hope it's a BFP in the making!


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you Ginger! But we will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ginger!! :flower:

Brighteyez - I think I see something too, that's why I asked you to post again. Test again in the morning using FMU


----------



## Tella

bright, don't you have another type of hpt like a frer? The ics are horrible for early testing. I have friends that has as dark test lines as control line on frer bit the ic is a squint.

judging by temp rise enough hcg will only be in your urine 24-48 hrs later. fxd for today temp :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Bright, im so eager to see you temp!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez! I just saw your chart :hugs::hugs: That is so not what I was anticipating this morning. Your temps looked super perfect compared to the other charts so maybe your body is changing with the supplements you're taking and is getting ready for the perfect little bean to implant. It's going to happen, don't be too down today :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Oh wow im so sorry bright :hugs: that is really really unexpected!!!! :hugs:

Hope the witch goes easy on you and you catch that eggy this month!!! :dust:

mj, how you feeling? 

Ginger, how you keeping girl? For how long you gonna put ttc on hold for?

AFM > Same old same old. Nothing much to report. Still not sure so im just going by CP and saying in 7dpo today. :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry, Brighteyez. Maybe I'm bad luck. :( :hugs:


I'm good. Had some brownish CM on TP today. Too early for AF, so I guess my body is still kinda messed up from the MC at the end of February. (By the way, I found out that we were likely to have a miscarriage ON MY DUE DATE from my first pregnancy. Kick me in the junk, why don't you, world?) I had a 12 day AF this cycle. It was bad. Hopefully my body isn't gearing up to do that again.

They put me on 1500mg Metformin per day to see if it would regulate my cycles and maybe make me ovulate, but I forget to take it half the time, so I doubt that's it if 5 rounds of 50mg Clomid didn't.

Time will tell!


As for when we'll start TTC again, I have no idea. We were planning on taking a trip for two weeks to Ireland/UK at the end of the summer with the money we saved by me having a natural MC instead of a D&C. But hubs's company messed up his W4 exemptions, and we ended up having to pay $2300 to the federal government for taxes... and now we can't go. So we were planning to do it next year, and we wouldn't be able to if we had a kid or I was pregnant. I really don't want to put off having kids that long, but I have always wanted to drink my way across Ireland and England. :blush:


----------



## mj2013

Tella - not much going on with me either. FF says 6dpo but I feel fine, couple pinches here and there but I chalk it up to the progesterone. Still going to the gym 4-5 days a week, not going to stop my gym this time or cut back, not expecting too much from this cycle. Lost 3lbs last week, so I'm happy about that!! :) but nothing much going on

Ginger - sorry about the news on the trip, maybe you can make changes to the trip and only go to one place. By the way groupon has some ireland trips for $999 per person for air and hotel, you might want to check it out.


----------



## Tella

My thing is I never got symptoms with my first bfp only slightly sore boobs but I really had to prod them :haha:

so I'm just waiting for cd 33 before I will do anything. doing the menstrual sample testing this month so only reason I'm kinda tracking this cycle. 

We got back into the gym/running thing on Monday. feeling good and im also not easing up this cycle. I'm not really bothered about weight loss as much as fitness. 

wow 3lbs is awesome congrats! !!!! 

ginger, oh no that horrible of this work. cant they fix it? I know what you mean but I decided that I will continue ttc and save up for our us trip, if no baby we go if I do fall I will cancel or just postpone till either far enough into pregnancy or wait till lo is big enough for that kinda travel.


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Tella and I weighed today and I'm down another 3 lbs, I'm exactly 18% body fat now but not at goal weight so not sure what to do at this point. BTW love your new display pic, very cute! What day is cd 33 for you? I think I may test next week some time, AF should be due next saturday for me.


----------



## GingerPanda

MJ, I would do one of the guided things, but we have very specific things we want to do and see. Like go hiking in Leeds to find the ruins of a castle (Harewood) that belonged to my ancestors. That would never be anywhere near a guided tour. :)

I am also a direct descendent of a past Archbishop of Canterbury ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Reynolds ), so it would be neat to visit his tomb.


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Thanks Tella and I weighed today and I'm down another 3 lbs, I'm exactly 18% body fat now but not at goal weight so not sure what to do at this point. BTW love your new display pic, very cute! What day is cd 33 for you? I think I may test next week some time, AF should be due next saturday for me.

WOW you a machine losing it so quickly, i have the oposite problem. im on goal weight but Body fat is still 22% :shrug: i dont know anymore :nope:

CD33 is next Sunday for me, but FF says my AF will be here on Saturday which is making collection for testing very difficult again :cry: I hate all these stupid hurdles!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks, i love the photos of our vow renewal, you must go check on my journal for the rest.



GingerPanda said:


> MJ, I would do one of the guided things, but we have very specific things we want to do and see. Like go hiking in Leeds to find the ruins of a castle (Harewood) that belonged to my ancestors. That would never be anywhere near a guided tour. :)
> 
> I am also a direct descendent of a past Archbishop of Canterbury ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Reynolds ), so it would be neat to visit his tomb.

WOW Ginger that is so interesting!!!! Oh you just have to do that when you there, it is like a bucket list item for sure!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, definitely! Unfortunately (or fortunately?) I have so much English nobility (knights, dukes, archbishops, etc) in my ancestry, that I'd have to visit several castles to fit them all in! :haha:

Hubs majored in history with a concentration in medieval studies, so he loves that he married me, lol. He says it's hilarious that a descendant of Archbishop Reynolds is such a devout Atheist! And no one in our family is Catholic except one cousin on the opposite side of my family, so she isn't related to him.


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> MJ, I would do one of the guided things, but we have very specific things we want to do and see. Like go hiking in Leeds to find the ruins of a castle (Harewood) that belonged to my ancestors. That would never be anywhere near a guided tour. :)
> 
> I am also a direct descendent of a past Archbishop of Canterbury ( https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Reynolds ), so it would be neat to visit his tomb.

Ah ok, I get you. Well do hope it will still happen for you and DH. I went backpacking through Ireland on my own 3 years ago. I took the train wherever I wanted to go and climbed to the highest peak over there too, I had a blast. It's a wonderful place so I hope you definitely make it.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I usually don't lose so quickly but I started this 60 day challenge they have at my gym and I'm going according to their meal plans and eating every 3 hours and some how the weight is falling off. 

O No!!! I hope if you don't get a bfp that AF will come sooner or after the weekend so you can have your testing done. I hate when stuff like that happens too....so frustrating for me. :hugs:

I would love to be at goal weight! if you're at goal weight and just want to drop some body fat % then you need to hit those weights girl! :bodyb:


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Tella - I usually don't lose so quickly but I started this 60 day challenge they have at my gym and I'm going according to their meal plans and eating every 3 hours and some how the weight is falling off.
> 
> O No!!! I hope if you don't get a bfp that AF will come sooner or after the weekend so you can have your testing done. I hate when stuff like that happens too....so frustrating for me. :hugs:
> 
> I would love to be at goal weight! if you're at goal weight and just want to drop some body fat % then you need to hit those weights girl! :bodyb:

WOW thats great, what does the challenge entail? And what type of meal plans? Im just doing the limited gluten and sugar which has helped but the last few weeks has been horrible.

Oh well time will tell if i can test this month or not. Luckily even if i do collect the samples and they cant test them then i dont get charged so i will hear what the Prof says and what he recommends. But im not to phased, im already on the meds and if i have the same problem with the menstrual sample i will stay on the same meds so its not the end of the world if it is delayed for another month.

My problem is i dont like weights. I love running and doing classes like Core Conditioning and Yoga.


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies - how is every one doing?

Tella - it's basically eating 5-6 meals a day, I eat every 3 hours. You divide your goal calories for the day by 5 and that is how much food you have at each sitting. Have to have the typical 4 oz protein, complex carbs and a good fat. The first month salt is completely cut out and you pretty much have to prepare your own food because the fast food and restaurants all cook with salt. They also require we drink half our body weight in ounces i water daily and you must work out 3-4 times a week. It's been 2 weeks and honestly I see changes in my body for sure. O and you can't eat anything like white bread, white rice etc, has to be brown rice, ezekiel bread etc and no dairy for the first month so no cheese or milk but you can have almond milk. So I make a lot of turkey burgers with ezekiel bread, protein shakes, protein pancakes, chicken and brown rice, turkey and brown rice, protein bars are only for emergencies only because they're highly processed....that's about it :)
I hate to run but weights I love lol. 

6 more days till you test! are you counting down? or not so much?
Quick question for you - you do take progesterone right? do you find that it gives you cramps or bloating?

afm FF says 10dpo today, tested yesterday and BFN and kinda felt saddish, not sure why when I wasn't expecting much from this cycle....I guess a girl can hope lol.


----------



## Tella

i think i will test more like on Friday, but not really counting down. I only have ICs and normal sensitivity HPTs so no point in testing early in anycase, wish we had FRER in SA!!!! If i want i must order of Ebay and that takes like 3 weeks to get here.

Im not on Prog this month but in the beginning when i started using it, it caused heavy bloating but not to much cramps. I would only get cramps after stopping it and AF would approach 2/3 days later. 

9dpo is still very very early. Like i know when my bfp i had a very light line on 13dpo so if i test before then a false bfn is a high possibility. and because im not sure when i od i dont want to risk a single line.

That sounds great, because im limiting my gluten intake the bread is out the window only do gluten free bread and flour. Only have basmati rice but not a rice fan. Potatoes on the other hand is difficult as i love it, but can limit it.

We run twice a week, Tuesdays Yoga and Thursday Core Conditioning - which uses body weight resistance, so it is alot of stability ball work, light weights (high reps), resistance bands. We have an awesome instructor so that makes it even more awesome. And maybe Fridays more Yoga but it depends, as the instructor does very challenging moves and you always sore afterwards so it depends on how Thursday went :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

I've been running 2.25 miles at 4.5mph nonstop the passed two days. I can't do weights, as my body LOVES to build muscle but hates to lose fat. I'm convinced I have a six-pack under all my blubber. :haha:


----------



## Tella

LOL ginger im the same, the moment i do to much with my legs they build and then my jeans sits to tight at the top. I have that last layer of tummy fat that is soooooo hard to get rid of still left but then im just happy to stay fit.


----------



## mj2013

I'm just the same as both of you, trying to work off that last layer off my stomach, I know there's abs there. I tend to work out 5 days a week of circuit training or warrior class that I take. It involves heavy weights and lots of sprints. 

Tella - yes I know it's still early but not getting my hopes up this time, just hoping IUI next cycle will bring us some luck ;)


----------



## Tella

Well im out, back to CD1 for me....AF got my last night out of the blue. I was hoping it was IB but it was AF approacing :cry:


----------



## mj2013

O no Tella, but at least you will get to do your tests and track this cycle from early out. 11dpo for me, bfn today, think I'm out too just need af to show so we can get on with it.


----------



## Tella

Thats true. Ive done my first collection this morning and then im doing another tomorrow in the hope that one of the two samples will be good enough to test!!!

I hope the IUI will give you the little push you need to get your rainbow!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - when will you get the results back?

I made my appointment to see my Dr on monday to get my clomid and also for him to do some test he wanted to do. Still waiting on AF though. DH and I decided to go to colombia for a quick trip the end of the month, so I'm looking forward to that, I think I may O around that weekend though so we may miss the IUI again, not too sure. 

Brighteyez - you ok?


----------



## Tella

They will be delivered tomorrow then i should have results on Friday hopefully!!!

Yeah for a quick trip, its great to keep living your life!!! If the IUI is not working out have loads of Fun and we hope for a colombia mirracle :winkwink:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing? 

MJ - I am ok just trying to get ready for my cruise in 11 days and my birthday is the 23rd which is the day I am suppose to ovulate but we will see. Other than that I am just chillaxing. How about you?


----------



## mj2013

Tella - hoping that maybe I will have a Colombian miracle if I miss IUI ;)

brighteyez - yayyy for travel! Hope you have a wonderful birthday :)


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies!

Tella - I'm checking in your results, have they come in yet?

afm I feel af coming I just wish she would just start but my temp was still high this morning, so maybe tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## Tella

bright, you better get enough bd in this cycle we need to see those 2 lines! !!!

mj, sorry that af id playing around. :hugs:

AFM > So the lab assistant phoned again yesterday to confirm they received my samples but the bad news is that they have to same problem as last time. She said there is only debris in both the samples i gave them and no cell to test this means that we are now on 3 samples that they where unable to test....very confused. And i think that we have found our reason for infertility, how can a fetus implant if my lining is so bad quality and has no cells present????
Once again i must wait till Monday to speak to the Doctor regarding why this could be happening but im gonna do some research and try and find out what can better it.

Im on Chinese herbs Dang Gui For for my lining and i have been drinking it everyday, also bought Red Rasberry Leaf Team but OMW it tastes bad, i dont like Green tea and this tastes just like that, so i have only had one cup on Thursday need to work one in today!!

Have any of you ladies every had lining issues and managed to sort it out with meds? If so what meds?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> bright, you better get enough bd in this cycle we need to see those 2 lines! !!!
> 
> mj, sorry that af id playing around. :hugs:
> 
> AFM > So the lab assistant phoned again yesterday to confirm they received my samples but the bad news is that they have to same problem as last time. She said there is only debris in both the samples i gave them and no cell to test this means that we are now on 3 samples that they where unable to test....very confused. And i think that we have found our reason for infertility, how can a fetus implant if my lining is so bad quality and has no cells present????
> Once again i must wait till Monday to speak to the Doctor regarding why this could be happening but im gonna do some research and try and find out what can better it.
> 
> Im on Chinese herbs Dang Gui For for my lining and i have been drinking it everyday, also bought Red Rasberry Leaf Team but OMW it tastes bad, i dont like Green tea and this tastes just like that, so i have only had one cup on Thursday need to work one in today!!
> 
> Have any of you ladies every had lining issues and managed to sort it out with meds? If so what meds?

I was on the Dang Gui after my miscarriage to sort my body out. I swear by acupuncture, have you tried it?


----------



## Tella

oh yes I love it, I go every week on a Wednesday morning. have been going for 2yrs now. The acupuncture lady has become like a second mom for me, love her to bits.

wow it tastes bad but as long as it helps somehow im happy to gulp it down. hoe did you take it?


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> oh yes I love it, I go every week on a Wednesday morning. have been going for 2yrs now. The acupuncture lady has become like a second mom for me, love her to bits.
> 
> wow it tastes bad but as long as it helps somehow im happy to gulp it down. hoe did you take it?

Mine were a pill form with other herbs, I found it on Amazon for 4 dollars a bottle!


----------



## Tella

oh thats alot better, mine is in powder form so you mix it with hot water and gulp it down quickly lol.

my lady gives it to me so I dont have a choice lol


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies!

Tella - I am concerned I have the same issue as you but have not been diagnosed. I go for an u/s the end of next month to see the thickness of my lining mid cycle. I feel it could be thin which causes implantation issues, but won't really know much until then. Let me know what your Dr says on monday as I am very interested. I do drink raspberry tea leaf until O, but I'm not sure if it really helps or not.


----------



## CastawayBride

I know you are both super healthy and don't have much body mass, maybe talk to your doctor about possibly putting some weight on? I know from what I have read those with not enough body mass can have poor linings. I researched this as I am very overweight, made worse by many pregnancies all at once. I plan to loose weight after baby is here but will not go super crazy as I am gonna try again a year or so after this baby as Rob really wants at least two more. I am trying my best and glad to be almost there and to take a little mental/physical break!


----------



## Tella

mj, I will keep you updated on what he says. ive been reading alot and I'm worried about ashermans syndrome, it causes adhesion and D&Cs cause it alot of times, so im gonna ask my fs to do a hsg to make sure my uterine cavity is clean. maybe it will help with getting a bfp.

cast, Im still in the higher side of healthy bmi. and its only the last 8-10months that I lost the excess weight. So I don't think that's my problem but it is a factor if you are very lean.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> mj, I will keep you updated on what he says. ive been reading alot and I'm worried about ashermans syndrome, it causes adhesion and D&Cs cause it alot of times, so im gonna ask my fs to do a hsg to make sure my uterine cavity is clean. maybe it will help with getting a bfp.
> 
> cast, Im still in the higher side of healthy bmi. and its only the last 8-10months that I lost the excess weight. So I don't think that's my problem but it is a factor if you are very lean.

I have also heard of ashermans and that is why I opted for the pills to start my miscarriage after the blighted ovum. How many D&C's have you had Tella? My doctor explained you would have to have quite a few before they feel that could even occur....


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I thought about ashermans but didn't you have that procedure where they put the little camera in your uterus to look around? I think they would've seen any adhesions if you had them.

Castaway - I will ask my dr about my body fat percentage, it could be quite possible that it causes issues. I would also be so sad if I had to increase my body fat % to get pg but I would do it of course! 

afm, 16 dpo no AF and my appt with my dr for my clomid is tomorrow morning, I may have to cancel it because he only wants me to come in during cd1-3 and AF still hasn't started. I thought she was coming for sure friday/saturday but nothing so far all weekend. Maybe she'll show today but I don't feel a thing. So weird!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - I thought about ashermans but didn't you have that procedure where they put the little camera in your uterus to look around? I think they would've seen any adhesions if you had them.
> 
> Castaway - I will ask my dr about my body fat percentage, it could be quite possible that it causes issues. I would also be so sad if I had to increase my body fat % to get pg but I would do it of course!
> 
> afm, 16 dpo no AF and my appt with my dr for my clomid is tomorrow morning, I may have to cancel it because he only wants me to come in during cd1-3 and AF still hasn't started. I thought she was coming for sure friday/saturday but nothing so far all weekend. Maybe she'll show today but I don't feel a thing. So weird!

I hope your AF shows!! Its worth a shot, they may say to gain a bit and see if it works. 

I do believe with Ashermans they would not have to look for it, they would have seen the adhesions if they ever did the camera and was inside your uterus, meaning it would have been pretty evident!


----------



## Tella

I had the hsg done in January last year and everything was perfect, then mc & d&c in May and since then I havent had any diagnostic tests done. 

Ashermans starts to develop because your uterus is extra sensitive when its recently been pregnant so then when the scrape is done the walls of the uterus grow into each other and cause the adhesions. stage 1 and 2 can mostly be fixed and seperated during a hsg but stage 3 is surgery. 

hsg is the camera that they insert with saline solution to open up the uterus and can the be viewed.

from most things ive read you have a 30% chance to get ashermans from your 1st d&c, 40% 2nd and 60% 3rd one. so the stats are high. 

I would rather rule it out than keep wondering.

I also tend to bleed after BD since the mc which is strange so maybe I have a fibriod that also need to be removed.


----------



## Tella

mj, sorry your cycle isnt working with you. I know its a stupid question, but have you tested?


----------



## mj2013

lol Tella yesss of course! every day and it's definitely BFN.

As far as ashermans, would you have to ave another hsg to rule it out at this point?


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> lol Tella yesss of course! every day and it's definitely BFN.
> 
> As far as ashermans, would you have to ave another hsg to rule it out at this point?

As far as i read, is a HSG the best way to diagnose any problems in uterus. But i dont mind doing it at all, it is done in the docs office whilst you awake and you can see the monitor of how everything looks inside. And if there is any mild or moderate adhesion they can clear them immediately so its a win win.

HSG is also suppose to help your fertility as everything is nicely cleaned out.

Boooooooooooooo on the bfn, maybe you Od later than you thought then :shrug:

I think i had a CP last cycle, ive posted photos in my journal of a test i took on Saturday after all my research.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone this morning? Tella I go see a FD on June 2nd when I come back from the cruise. I am a little nervous but I want to ask about HSG too.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hey, y'all. Someone on another thread brought to my attention the affects of inositol on individuals with hormonal problems related to fertility. Namely PCOS, but I found studies on inositol use in patients with DOR (Diminished Ovarian Reserve) and weak ovulation/poor egg quality.

She was talking about something she'd just started taking called Pregnitude.

After looking at the Pregnitude, I was really interested but thought it was really expensive for just 30 days. If you're interested, do a little research and see if you think it'll help you.

If you decide you want to try it, it would be much cheaper to get these:
https://www.amazon.com/Life-Extensi...id=1400505907&sr=8-2&keywords=inositol+1000mg

You'd just take 2 or 4 a day, then add in a folic acid supplement. You'd have either a 180-day (2/day) or 90-day (4/day) supply for about the same cost as one 30-day supply of Pregnitude.

It's also supposed to help with weight loss in individuals with PCOS, so I am thinking I'll definitely give it a shot!


----------



## Tella

Ginger, we have something called InoFolic Sachets here and i have tried it before. It is great for egg quality, with my 2nd IVF i used that and CoQ10 which is also great for egg quality and i got much better eggs than my first. 

The studies on it suggest you get 4mg MyInisitol and the folic acid assists with the absorption of it.

bright, enjoy your cruise to the fullest and then worry about the FS!!! A hsg is no biggy, really just like a papsmear mostly.


----------



## GingerPanda

InoFolic and Pregnitude are different brands of the same thing. It seems like they are much better known in South Africa and the UK than here in the US. :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Ginger! You found the wonderful lady that gave me this advice :) it's a product from Europe so more common there and we just happen to have it. Although I don't think it's as common here because the ladies at front desk didn't know what I was talking about and had to go the dispensary.


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

I guess the MC thread world is a small one!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yep, I joined this thread In dec and forgot to post again. Oops. I searched inofolic and pregnitude here on bnb and came across this thread again :)


----------



## mj2013

Tella - attached is my chart, I'm pretty sure I O'd when FF says I did. I've never had af just not start though. I always see other ladies post no af and bfn but never been in that situation.... till now lol

Brighteyez - Enjoy your trip/bday! I go back to my FS in June so we can both share our stories ;)

Ginger - thx for the info will look into it
 



Attached Files:







Picture 12.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tella

mj, I also think ff is correct. your temps are very consistent and well above coverline. seems lile the temps are heading down its just slowly. hope your af shows up quickly, its horrible when you know it's bfn but no af. When did you stop the progesterone? 

Hello angel, :flow:

ginger, Im gonna look into it to see if I can get the myo inisitol separate and if it's cheaper as the cost is why I stopped taking it.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> mj, I also think ff is correct. your temps are very consistent and well above coverline. seems lile the temps are heading down its just slowly. hope your af shows up quickly, its horrible when you know it's bfn but no af. When did you stop the progesterone?
> 
> Hello angel, :flow:
> 
> ginger, Im gonna look into it to see if I can get the myo inisitol separate and if it's cheaper as the cost is why I stopped taking it.

Amazon sold it seperately I just took a peek!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I actually included an Amazon link for it in that post.


----------



## mj2013

:dance::dance::headspin::headspin: AF is here!!! how crazy that I am so excited she's here! I can finally start a fresh cycle. Rescheduled by Dr's appt for wednesday to get my clomid and will have an appt May 30th right before we fly out to Colombia to check the thickness of my lining :)


----------



## Tella

thats great mj :happydance: not sure if you know but when you stop progesterone supplements it takes 2-3 days for af to come. Bring on the Clomid amd the forever bfp!!!

ginger, I will have a look but it's a mission to order meds from amazon to sa. It almost always gets stopped at customs.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tella, don't we get the same products in SA? Maybe we should have a look, because if this inofolic helps then I might stay the combination for life if I can get it for cheaper here.


----------



## Tella

I will do some research and also ask at my Health shop they really helpful.


----------



## CastawayBride

Yeah MJ!!


----------



## GingerPanda

If you have vitamin shops or big pharmacies, you should be able to order just plain inositol powder. That's really the main ingredient. My daily multivitamin (for metabolism, not even pre-natal) already has 400mcg of folic acid in it, so there really isn't any reason to order a really expensive product with folic acid and inositol together.

I have decided that I'm probably going to order a bottle of the powder. I read that it does't really have a taste other than being slightly sweet, and a lot of people enjoy it. Otherwise, tons of people just put it in their tea or coffee in the morning and can't even taste it.


Edit:
I just did some searching and found wantitall.co.za
They're selling the exact brand I think I am going to buy off Amazon. Here's the link:
https://www.wantitall.co.za/Health-...row-Formulas-Inositol-Powder-227g__B0013OUKPC


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I came off progesterone 6 days before AF decided she wanted to show up....just had an extra long cycle this time around I guess :/


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you ginger, but that price! Geez, they are ripping it! I can buy three boxes of inofolic for that price and then it's only 227g. I think it's because it's imported. I will have a look and see if I can find it cheaper.


----------



## GingerPanda

Looking at that website, I just thought everything in South Africa was expensive, honestly. :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Haha not that expensive!! Haha but, yes, south africa tend to be expensive in general.

Okay, so Dischem (our local pharmacy) do sell them. Will just need to find out about the price.

What worries me now is it's considered as vitamin B!?!


----------



## GingerPanda

It is widely considered to be part of the Vitamin B family, even though it is not _technically_ a vitamin because it can be manufactured by the body, and is not only available through dietary consumption.


----------



## Tella

thanks ginger, wantitall has most of things on amazon but at insane prices. there a box of cbfm sticks cost like 180 dollars :saywhat:

but it's great help to know its available here. and I agree, will definitely look into it separately once my lining issue has been sorted out. 

angel, its only b6 that you must be careful of not taking more than 100mg supplements (excludes food) per day. what ginger said about myo inisitol is correct the body declines in its manufacturing of it as we age hence why it's one of the factors that can improve egg quality.

mj,; maybe your body takes a bit longer to work it out. atleast its over, thats all that matters. soon you will be having a forever bfp!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh, thanks Tella. :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How are you all doing?


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: Im post no 2000!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Hope it brings me some luck :lol:

Im doing good thanks Bright and you? Hows the BD coming along and your OPKS looking?


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella - I am ok just waiting to O. We have been BDing every other day so once I get that positive OPK it will be on and popping everyday for 3days plus vacay nookie all week. LOL


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies, looks like I am out of luck this cycle again sigh. Ultrasound today showed dermoid cyst on left ovary, waiting on the radiologist to say if I can continue to TTC with it or if I have to operate to have it removed so no clomid for me, so I'm out before I even started :(


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hey ladies, looks like I am out of luck this cycle again sigh. Ultrasound today showed dermoid cyst on left ovary, waiting on the radiologist to say if I can continue to TTC with it or if I have to operate to have it removed so no clomid for me, so I'm out before I even started :(

Oh no :( how the heck does something like that start, have you ever had it before! Grrr.....hoping you don't need it removed.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - never had one before, but from the sounds of it it takes up most of my left ovary so if they operate I may lose that ovary.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing? Fine I hope.

MJ - Oh my, that sounds stressful. Well just relax and I think everything will be fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tella

MJ, could this not just be the follicle that hasnt reduced in size from the CP? Because holly crap a dermoid cyst is scary!!!

Hope they can clear it up with meds and no surgery is needed!!!

Thinking about you girl :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Bright, im good just waiting (im)patienly for Monday to see whats going on in there. And with you, hows your opk looking?


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella - I think I had a positive opk this morning but I test again this evening. Other than that I am doing great. Ready for Sunday to come.


----------



## GingerPanda

MJ, how scary! Hopefully they can get it down with meds, and surgery won't be necessary!


----------



## mj2013

Unfortunately with a dermoid cyst they are saying surgery is the only way. I'm waiting on the radiologist to view the reports, and Dr will call me. He says he really doesn't want to disrupt my uterus since I am TTC so based on what the radiologist says and if he gets the report in time I may still be allowed clomid tomorrow, day 5-9 since clomid won't affect dermoids and I will need to try to get pg soon and when I have the baby they would cut it out at that time, but it will be determined by what the radiologist says and how long it takes me to get pg. FX for the best!

Went and got my hair done today - so I feel brand new lol

Ginger - why is your status sad? what's wrong?

Brighteyez - keep bding, I have a good feeling about this cycle for you! FX!

Tella - is monday your u/s?


----------



## Tella

mj, I understand that only surgery wil remove that kind of cyst but what's the chances of the radiologist being wrong? Im glad that you can continue to ttc, fxd you have success with Clomid quickly and that you can have your rainbow. but in the case of them having to cut it out just remember that there is plenty of woman who fall pregnant with just one ovary. :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Tella - not sure, i wish they would just call me already but more than likely I won't hear anything till tomorrow.....hopefully!


----------



## GingerPanda

mj2013 said:


> Ginger - why is your status sad? what's wrong?

I just found out this morning that a friend's 28 year-old sister committed suicide, following her wife/partner who did the same the previous week. Visitation is tomorrow, and the funeral is on Saturday. I'm going to both. I didn't personally know her, but I'm good friends with her brother (his girlfriend of several years is one of my best friends), and the situation is SO SAD. :cry:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ginger - why is your status sad? what's wrong?
> 
> I just found out this morning that a friend's 28 year-old sister committed suicide, following her wife/partner who did the same the previous week. Visitation is tomorrow, and the funeral is on Saturday. I'm going to both. I didn't personally know her, but I'm good friends with her brother (his girlfriend of several years is one of my best friends), and the situation is SO SAD. :cry:Click to expand...

Gingerpanda so sorry for this news. That has to be so hard on everyone....


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - not sure, i wish they would just call me already but more than likely I won't hear anything till tomorrow.....hopefully!

Big Hugs for you MJ:hugs:

I can say this, IF you were to have the one ovary taken out Tella is right many get pregnant with one ovary. My girlfriend got pregnant with one tube/ovary AND PCOS.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger, so sorry hon:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Have a good holiday weekend ladies! Radiologist didn't get back in time to the Dr but I'm ok to take clomid next cycle, so this cycle is another rest cycle. I honestly think that I don't produce good enough eggs or mature enough eggs without meds, just a feeling I have.


----------



## GingerPanda

Have a great holiday weekend!



On Monday, June 9th, I go in for an HSG. While I'm there, they'll draw blood for TSH, anticardiolipin syndrome, and lupus anticoagulant syndrome. :thumbup:

The HSG is to see if there are any defects in my uterus they may have missed so far, not necessarily to check my tubes. I've been pregnant twice, so at least one (likely both) of my tubes is fine.


----------



## Tella

so sorry ginger, thats very sad!! good luck for tomorrow.

mj, enjoy the rest cycle. we need them, and sometimes we have to be forced to take it easy as we push ourselves to hard. im also on a very chilled cycle, waiting for monday for my hysteroscopy and will take things from there. hope they come back to you early on monday :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Thanks ladies!

Ginger I will be having the same tests including MTHFR after June 1st when my new insurance kicks in. 

Tella - keep us posted on the test on monday. Holiday here on monday so won't have update till tuesday. BTW today is my cheat meal day! after 4 weeks of no cheating on my diet I'm in heaven to eat anything I want for a meal lol. 
Quick question for you, when you did IVF did they have any reason why it may not have taken? not that I plan on IVF right now because after clomid they will probably give me injectables before telling me to move on to IVF but I was just curious, part of me wants to just jump leaps and bounds and maybe do it and hope it sticks.


----------



## Tella

omw, i have been cheating every day :lol: need to seriously get more strict again. just so hard knowing its impossible to fall pregnant with my current state of lining. will definitely keep you posted on Monday.

regarding ivf, my fs just said that there is a million reasons it didnt take. embryo quality seem to be the easiest excuse. i believe it was immune related as my lining only started after my d&c


----------



## mj2013

Tella - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it gets frustrating alot of times. 

When they retrieved the eggs and merged them with the sperm, do they not pick the best of the batch to implant? wouldn't they know which embryos are best?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it gets frustrating alot of times.
> 
> When they retrieved the eggs and merged them with the sperm, do they not pick the best of the batch to implant? wouldn't they know which embryos are best?

MJ that was my understanding, they try to pick the ones that would have the best chance to survive, however, you have to provide an egg that they feel can meet that standard...I have had friends who had issues with not producing eggs that they could use. 

Also, if it is a lining issue, I don't think IVF can help with that, right?


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Tella - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it gets frustrating alot of times.
> 
> When they retrieved the eggs and merged them with the sperm, do they not pick the best of the batch to implant? wouldn't they know which embryos are best?
> 
> MJ that was my understanding, they try to pick the ones that would have the best chance to survive, however, you have to provide an egg that they feel can meet that standard...I have had friends who had issues with not producing eggs that they could use.
> 
> Also, if it is a lining issue, I don't think IVF can help with that, right?Click to expand...

No IVF wouldn't help with a lining issue but I'm not too sure what it could be really. I'm going to try to still go for my mid cycle scan to see what my lining looks like and then do the blood clotting tests next month when we get back from colombia. If we did do IVF, it probably wouldn't be till towards the end of the year after I have done enough testing to rule out a bunch of things first.
How are you doing by the way? do know if baby is a boy or a girl??


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Tella - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it gets frustrating alot of times.
> 
> When they retrieved the eggs and merged them with the sperm, do they not pick the best of the batch to implant? wouldn't they know which embryos are best?

They select the best ones on day of transfer but that is definitely far from a given that it will continue to grow or implant unfortunately. Like i say i had stunning embies and they still didnt implant. 



CastawayBride said:


> MJ that was my understanding, they try to pick the ones that would have the best chance to survive, however, you have to provide an egg that they feel can meet that standard...I have had friends who had issues with not producing eggs that they could use.
> 
> Also, if it is a lining issue, I don't think IVF can help with that, right?

That is exactly the thing, they only work with the eggs you produce so if you have lots of DNA problems then the eggs quality will be lower. Also DNA fragmentation only tends to start showing after transfer.

They can do PGD to test that the embies are healthy but that means they must be frozen as the tests are done on 5dpo and then by the time results are back its to late for transfer so then you have to do a FET. But it is really expensive here so i havent done it.



mj2013 said:


> No IVF wouldn't help with a lining issue but I'm not too sure what it could be really. I'm going to try to still go for my mid cycle scan to see what my lining looks like and then do the blood clotting tests next month when we get back from colombia. If we did do IVF, it probably wouldn't be till towards the end of the year after I have done enough testing to rule out a bunch of things first.
> How are you doing by the way? do know if baby is a boy or a girl??

They are more helpful to assist with nourishing the lining during AR by means of estrogen, Lovenox etc as its controlled and lower risk.

I agree IVF is very taxing so make sure all your homework is done before hand. I can never understand why do we have to go through failed ivfs or Mc's before we get tested for somthing. Surely if you have fertility problems than blood clotting should be investigated as well as part as hormones not just for fertility but for general health.

I had a recurrent mc panel done after my 2nd ivf so i atleast know that, that isnt my problem either but again what if it was and i spend so much $$$$ on IVF but didnt treat an underling issue.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Tella - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it gets frustrating alot of times.
> 
> When they retrieved the eggs and merged them with the sperm, do they not pick the best of the batch to implant? wouldn't they know which embryos are best?
> 
> They select the best ones on day of transfer but that is definitely far from a given that it will continue to grow or implant unfortunately. Like i say i had stunning embies and they still didnt implant.
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> MJ that was my understanding, they try to pick the ones that would have the best chance to survive, however, you have to provide an egg that they feel can meet that standard...I have had friends who had issues with not producing eggs that they could use.
> 
> Also, if it is a lining issue, I don't think IVF can help with that, right?Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly the thing, they only work with the eggs you produce so if you have lots of DNA problems then the eggs quality will be lower. Also DNA fragmentation only tends to start showing after transfer.
> 
> They can do PGD to test that the embies are healthy but that means they must be frozen as the tests are done on 5dpo and then by the time results are back its to late for transfer so then you have to do a FET. But it is really expensive here so i havent done it.
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> No IVF wouldn't help with a lining issue but I'm not too sure what it could be really. I'm going to try to still go for my mid cycle scan to see what my lining looks like and then do the blood clotting tests next month when we get back from colombia. If we did do IVF, it probably wouldn't be till towards the end of the year after I have done enough testing to rule out a bunch of things first.
> How are you doing by the way? do know if baby is a boy or a girl??Click to expand...
> 
> They are more helpful to assist with nourishing the lining during AR by means of estrogen, Lovenox etc as its controlled and lower risk.
> 
> I agree IVF is very taxing so make sure all your homework is done before hand. I can never understand why do we have to go through failed ivfs or Mc's before we get tested for somthing. Surely if you have fertility problems than blood clotting should be investigated as well as part as hormones not just for fertility but for general health.
> 
> I had a recurrent mc panel done after my 2nd ivf so i atleast know that, that isnt my problem either but again what if it was and i spend so much $$$$ on IVF but didnt treat an underling issue.Click to expand...

I totally agree on this, if they are going to recommend such a costly procedure should they have not ruled everything out prior?!

Odd enough, my insurance covers it in full. 3 attempts, I know a few girls at work who did it. They put two eggs in, one girl did three. For all those girls all eggs took so I do feel they try to put the best eggs possible in there!


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Tella - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it gets frustrating alot of times.
> 
> When they retrieved the eggs and merged them with the sperm, do they not pick the best of the batch to implant? wouldn't they know which embryos are best?
> 
> MJ that was my understanding, they try to pick the ones that would have the best chance to survive, however, you have to provide an egg that they feel can meet that standard...I have had friends who had issues with not producing eggs that they could use.
> 
> Also, if it is a lining issue, I don't think IVF can help with that, right?Click to expand...
> 
> No IVF wouldn't help with a lining issue but I'm not too sure what it could be really. I'm going to try to still go for my mid cycle scan to see what my lining looks like and then do the blood clotting tests next month when we get back from colombia. If we did do IVF, it probably wouldn't be till towards the end of the year after I have done enough testing to rule out a bunch of things first.
> How are you doing by the way? do know if baby is a boy or a girl??Click to expand...

Scan is this Friday BUT we are getting a sealed envelope, with the gender in it. I am having my co worker email it to the baker so she will have time to bake it for pick up that following Friday, big bar b q here June 7th to do the big reveal!

Sadly this is when I am going to start getting anxiety as my son's heart murmur was diagnosed at 23 weeks. Due to them not watching it we lost him at 32 weeks...the weeks in between were a lot of being pushed off on different doctors and just overall a horrible experience. I have a whole new team BUT the anxiety is still definitely there. I am of the mind set now, Just get through the anatomy scan......


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Tella & Castaway. I agree with you both 100% Castaway - that is awesome your insurance covers it, I wish ours did but we will be out of pocket if we did do it but I've been doing my research. I'm just glad DH is willing to go all the way if needed, I didn't think he would agree to but he did so I'm happy about that.

Tella - let us know how your hsg today goes. Is it an hsg or a sis? I really think I need to get the camera test done where they look for any adhesions inside the uterus. I've pretty much gotten a bfp every 3 months, but it just doesn't stick for some reason.

Castaway - I can't wait to hear. Awww don't be too anxious, this is it for you! this one is going to be perfect in every way!


----------



## Tella

Cast, they definitely choose the best embies with the microscope but there is somethings that cant be seen obviously and like i say if you on a IVF thread the majority reasons for failure is egg quality. Dont know why.

Like MJ says, this is your rainbow and he/she is perfect in every way. Every pregnancy is different and this little person is gonna meet you in a little bit more than 20weeks!!

Oh i wish we had cover for 3 attempts, our insurance overall in SA is horrible there isnt 1 that cover it. And all fertility treatments is out of pocket.

MJ, It was a hysteroscopy where they look inside with a camera. It was worse than the first one due to a slight blockage/growth (fibrosis) in the top of my cervix leading into my uterus. So he broke that open and my uterus itself is looking perfect, no issues at all. He said it is very healthy and both my tubes are also open. He did say that could be the reason for the light AF and we will have to see if my next AF is heavier and more like it use to be.

Must say im actually bleeding this time, i dont know if it is from the growth he removed or the excess AF blood that was still in my uterus. Any way im happy it is coming out and that i hope fully will have a decent AF and sample to send to the Immune doctor.

I asked the FS if it could have stopped sperm and he said they are so tiny they can get through the smallest hole and there must be a hole as i do have AF even if it is light. 

I asked about Lovenox and he said that there is very little scientific evidence that it works but alot of people use it. I will be more pushy about it if my lining doesnt build up like it should again.

I also asked what do we stand to do on ensuring i build a decent lining again and he said he will put me on estrogen again along with Femara and some injectables. So i asked him if we can skip the Femara and just go for Injectables straight with Femara. Will still do the Intralipids but will ask for it one CD3 as well instead of CD12.

Told the FS nurse whom i got to know very well by now and she is very sweet that the one thing that i keep going back on that i did different that cycle was i took the metronidazole antibiotics and im wondering if that couldnt have made a difference and she asked why dont i take it again, so i said i need a script for it and she said she will organise me the script with our next cycle :thumbup:

We briefly also chatted about this immune testing and she said the FS doesn't believe it makes a difference but they have had another woman who went to him and also had success after the treatment plan, so she says as well if it cant do any harm why not try it. 

So did a CBFM stick today and it was low as expect. Did have a bit of water CM before the procedure so will test with a OPK tomorrow and CBFM stick EOD till Peak.

Our pastor last night said something in church that has stuck with me:

*God is never late, just on time!*


----------



## Tella

Double post :dohh:


----------



## mj2013

Tella - well that's 1 less thing you have to worry about, your uterus is clear of any adhesions so ashermans is not a thought anymore. So is it the next cycle that you will start with the femera and injectibles?

afm cd9 today, I probably won't O this weekend without the clomid, so my O date will be around cd17/18. Didn't hear back from my Dr today so I will be hunting him down tomorrow. I found out my insurance covers another FS but only stuff like visits, u/s and blood work but none of the actual treatments, so I requested to have all my charts sent over to him. I am meeting with him next wednesday. I also want his opinion on this dermoid cyst and how to proceed. If we do surgery I want to try to do it asap as we have a couple of trips planned for July and June would give me enough time to get it over with and recover, if not, then I will have to wait till august. We plan to try 2 IUI cycles and if that doesn't work then IVF. I have also been researching the IVF and think we would do it in Cancun. It's half the price there and the thought of 3 weeks with no work, on the beach and possibly getting my rainbow sounds too good to resist lol. Anyway, trying not to get ahead of myself, have to hear what the OB says tomorrow and then what this new FS says next week and then go from there. Other than that I am just counting down for our trip to Colombia this weekend :)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella - well that's 1 less thing you have to worry about, your uterus is clear of any adhesions so ashermans is not a thought anymore. So is it the next cycle that you will start with the femera and injectibles?
> 
> afm cd9 today, I probably won't O this weekend without the clomid, so my O date will be around cd17/18. Didn't hear back from my Dr today so I will be hunting him down tomorrow. I found out my insurance covers another FS but only stuff like visits, u/s and blood work but none of the actual treatments, so I requested to have all my charts sent over to him. I am meeting with him next wednesday. I also want his opinion on this dermoid cyst and how to proceed. If we do surgery I want to try to do it asap as we have a couple of trips planned for July and June would give me enough time to get it over with and recover, if not, then I will have to wait till august. We plan to try 2 IUI cycles and if that doesn't work then IVF. I have also been researching the IVF and think we would do it in Cancun. It's half the price there and the thought of 3 weeks with no work, on the beach and possibly getting my rainbow sounds too good to resist lol. Anyway, trying not to get ahead of myself, have to hear what the OB says tomorrow and then what this new FS says next week and then go from there. Other than that I am just counting down for our trip to Colombia this weekend :)

Sounds like a great plan MJ. :)


----------



## Tella

MJ, Im not really sure yet when i want to do it, I asked the immune doctor yesterday and he said we should wait till my bloods are where it should be otherwise we just wasting money. So i will follow his advise.

Gonna send another sample at the end of this month, fxd its not the same problem. 

Ive been spotting since Monday and Monday was light bleeding, so i think alot of the old AF blood is coming out.

Booooo on the doctor not coming back to you yet, that is just horrible!! I hate it that they loose their human factor. Its great that you get a FS that is covered, atleast you can do all the tests you have to.


----------



## mj2013

Ok so I hunted down my ob this morning, radiologist says "may" be a dermoid get mri. Really? I waited all this time for that? ????? Wtf! So they gave me a prescription for mri and I'm scheduled for next week after we get back. 

Tella - how long is the protocol to get your bloods where they should be?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Ok so I hunted down my ob this morning, radiologist says "may" be a dermoid get mri. Really? I waited all this time for that? ????? Wtf! So they gave me a prescription for mri and I'm scheduled for next week after we get back.
> 
> Tella - how long is the protocol to get your bloods where they should be?

Uhhhh why didn't they tell u to just go ahead and book an MRI!? Why make you wait? SMH


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Ok so I hunted down my ob this morning, radiologist says "may" be a dermoid get mri. Really? I waited all this time for that? ????? Wtf! So they gave me a prescription for mri and I'm scheduled for next week after we get back.
> 
> Tella - how long is the protocol to get your bloods where they should be?

he gave me a 2 month script and im almost done with my first bottle. But i will be on it for like 2 and half cycles due to the lenght before we test again.

I really hope it isnt a dermoid!!!


----------



## mj2013

Exactly Castaway! I was like ugggh, are you kidding me right now!

Tella I wish it wasn't a dermoid but if it is I want to just get confirmation asap so I can get it over with and move on....there's always something else creating an issue. So if you have to continue these meds for 2 cycles will you still be trying during this time? or not really?


----------



## Tella

No we are still trying, havent really stopped. I say i take break months but im only kidding myself :haha: always end up trying in some degree :lol:

I got my second high on my CBFM today and the LH line is much darker. So i will test this afternoon and im confident that i will get a +opk. Im happier this month as im actually getting 2 days of estrogen surge instead of 1 which is much better for my lining. Im even contemplating taking a few estrogen tabs for the tww just to boost my lining. I have from my previous cycles.

I agree, if there is something it is better to sort it out quicker than later. But i dont think the dermoid cyst really impacts fertility, in the sense that it has already caused damage and whether or not it is removed will have the same effect on your eggs. Hope im expressing that right and you understand what i mean:lol:


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> No we are still trying, havent really stopped. I say i take break months but im only kidding myself :haha: always end up trying in some degree :lol:
> 
> I got my second high on my CBFM today and the LH line is much darker. So i will test this afternoon and im confident that i will get a +opk. Im happier this month as im actually getting 2 days of estrogen surge instead of 1 which is much better for my lining. Im even contemplating taking a few estrogen tabs for the tww just to boost my lining. I have from my previous cycles.
> 
> I agree, if there is something it is better to sort it out quicker than later. But i dont think the dermoid cyst really impacts fertility, in the sense that it has already caused damage and whether or not it is removed will have the same effect on your eggs. Hope im expressing that right and you understand what i mean:lol:

I think I am the same way, I say I'm taking a break but somehow it's still in the back of my mind :haha::haha::haha: and I end up trying some how.

:happydance::happydance:hopefully you will get your positive this evening, what cd are you on? How I wish I had some type of estrogen tabs, I would love to boost my lining. I say go for it if you're used to using them already. 

Yes my OB was saying it wouldn't affect my fertility, I just don't want to lose an ovary, it's already hard enough trying with 2 :nope:

I can't wait for us to leave, getting so excited! Even DH is counting down :cloud9:


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> I think I am the same way, I say I'm taking a break but somehow it's still in the back of my mind :haha::haha::haha: and I end up trying some how.
> 
> :happydance::happydance:hopefully you will get your positive this evening, what cd are you on? How I wish I had some type of estrogen tabs, I would love to boost my lining. I say go for it if you're used to using them already.
> 
> Yes my OB was saying it wouldn't affect my fertility, I just don't want to lose an ovary, it's already hard enough trying with 2 :nope:
> 
> I can't wait for us to leave, getting so excited! Even DH is counting down :cloud9:

Got my + OPK yesterday afternoon and Peak on CBFM this morning. So now im just waiting for my temps to confirm in the next 3 days and then i might take a break from temping as well.

yeah i don't think it can do any harm so i have taken them today aswell, hope it helps. I have another script for a refill so i will get that and continue with it for this cycle and see how my AF is.

I just want my damn results!! and willing to do whatever it takes to get everything in line for that BFP!!!

I understand 100% about not loosing a ovary, like you say its hard enough with two but i know so many girls that fall with one, as all that happens then is you ovulate form the one ovary all the time instead of the typical alternating pattern it follows when you have two. Like i always have stronger O from my left than my right.

a dermiod is just so scary. :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Tella - yayy for positive opk. What cd are you now? I got a positive opk mid morning today as well but I'm cd12, so I'm thinking wtf, it's not supposed to be positive yet. Without meds I don't O till cd17/18, so I don't know what to think. Packing up to go to colombia, I can't wait!! Just want to get away!


----------



## ViandB

super sad and lots of worries ..I hope I can come back here with a nice chart and a BFP....I did a test today and It was BFN ..feeling discouraged :bfn::sad2:


----------



## CastawayBride

ViandB said:


> super sad and lots of worries ..I hope I can come back here with a nice chart and a BFP....I did a test today and It was BFN ..feeling discouraged :bfn::sad2:

I hope something gives soon for you....take care!:hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

We had our scan today, all is looking good. They are going to send me for a cardio, but waiting a few more weeks before doing that. They also pushed my due date back, a week to October 26th from October 17th which was pushed back once already 4 days before. I know when I ovulated, unless, I had a second surge and never really ovulated the first time. We also stopped after we knew we were pregnant so this is a mystery to me! :blush:

Baby was very active AND was drinking the amniotic fluid. It was so cute. They put the gender in the envelope for next weekend.

The umbilical cord is normal this time too which is a HUGE relief. We truly feel we had cord issues with our son that was not monitored well, at all.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - so happy for you! can't wait to hear news of the sex :)

ViandB - It's frustrating at times but don't get too discouraged, it will happen soon, just keep at it.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 
We're on our way back. Had a great time with hubby. How is everyone?


----------



## Tella

Cast, you have loads of willpower to not open the envelope but it's such a cute way of doing it. 

Vianb, sorry you stuck in the rollercoaster of ttc :hugs: just keep you head up and one day you will be blessed with a bfp!!

Mj, hows your cycle going? 

Afm, this mornings temp confirmed o. So im officially 3dpo, nice thing with temping is that you jump to 3dpo so making the tww a little bit shorter.


----------



## ViandB

CastawayBride said:


> ViandB said:
> 
> 
> super sad and lots of worries ..I hope I can come back here with a nice chart and a BFP....I did a test today and It was BFN ..feeling discouraged :bfn::sad2:
> 
> I hope something gives soon for you....take care!:hugs:Click to expand...



Thanks Friend! &#9825; I am having brown apot sinse CD29 and no AF today I took a test is BFN is a mixe feeling I am confused ...this is the weird Spot or AF .....I will pray and wait for God's will &#9825;


----------



## CastawayBride

ViandB said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ViandB said:
> 
> 
> super sad and lots of worries ..I hope I can come back here with a nice chart and a BFP....I did a test today and It was BFN ..feeling discouraged :bfn::sad2:
> 
> I hope something gives soon for you....take care!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Friend! &#9825; I am having brown apot sinse CD29 and no AF today I took a test is BFN is a mixe feeling I am confused ...this is the weird Spot or AF .....I will pray and wait for God's will &#9825;Click to expand...

Sometimes are body takes time to reset. Hoping this is your body trying to regulate your hormones.....


----------



## ViandB

&#9825; I was thinking about it ... thanks again &#9825;


----------



## ViandB

Thanks Mj2013 :flower: since CD 29 Cramping and started With a little brown spot and CD30 little pink and become brown spot again, today CD32 i have a very little brown spot and I tested this morning with a dollar Tree test BFN. I will wait till tomorrow and I will do FR pregnant Test. Pray for me [-o&lt;


----------



## mj2013

ViandB - FX for you!

Brighteyez - hope you had a wonderful trip and birthday!

Tella - 4/5 dpo today?

afm, we just got back from our trip, unfortunately not much bding over the weekend due to so much to see in such a short time, but that's ok. I have my MRI this morning for my cyst, so hopefully I'll have the results on thursday and then friday is my appointment with my new FS.


----------



## Tella

Welcome back , its great to hear you had a fabulous time!!! Where you now in your cycle?

AFM > 5dpo today, so 7 more to go before i will consider testing. oh boy a Fathersday pressie for DH would be absolutely amazing!!! Although it will be a bit early as i wont be able to keep quiet for a whole week.

Cast, when is your party again? im dying to find out what you having!!!

Bright, how you doing girl?

ViandB - Hope you get clarity quickly, i hate limbo land!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Mj, glad you had a great time!

Cast, I can't wait to hear what you're having! It's a little bittersweet, though, because you were in my rainbow thread, so I would be finding out gender soon, too. I'll just have to live vicariously through you! :haha:

Tella, I hope your hubs gets that early Fathers Day present!

AFM, I'm hoping the inositol brings AF on time, even though I didn't ovulate. I'm excited to start my first full cycle taking it!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I am cd16, 4th day of positive opk's i think. A fathers day bfp would be awesome! 

Ginger - FX AF starts for you soon!


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ and Tella - I am GREAT!!! The cruise was wonderful!! I will upload pics soon. How are you ladies doing? Tried to peek in as much as I could while away.


----------



## ViandB

:flower:*Hi Tella* Thanks :haha: I tested Today Again and BFN 8-[ i will wait 2 or 3 more days maybe will be better no AF no spots today dizzy and lots of hope ..:dust:


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Welcome back , its great to hear you had a fabulous time!!! Where you now in your cycle?
> 
> AFM > 5dpo today, so 7 more to go before i will consider testing. oh boy a Fathersday pressie for DH would be absolutely amazing!!! Although it will be a bit early as i wont be able to keep quiet for a whole week.
> 
> Cast, when is your party again? im dying to find out what you having!!!
> 
> Bright, how you doing girl?
> 
> ViandB - Hope you get clarity quickly, i hate limbo land!!!

This Saturday. :cloud9:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Mj, glad you had a great time!
> 
> Cast, I can't wait to hear what you're having! It's a little bittersweet, though, because you were in my rainbow thread, so I would be finding out gender soon, too. I'll just have to live vicariously through you! :haha:
> 
> Tella, I hope your hubs gets that early Fathers Day present!
> 
> AFM, I'm hoping the inositol brings AF on time, even though I didn't ovulate. I'm excited to start my first full cycle taking it!

:hugs: I am looking forward to know but this has been so hard mentally its just a one day at a time kinda thing.

Our rainbow was due last week. Girls that I was on the boards with are having their babies now and its so hard all I keep thinking is I am suppose to have a May baby in my arms too. :cry:

The only thing that keeps me going is this baby was made possible by my past. I pray we make it through all as a family. 

I am rooting for you ladies.


----------



## brighteyez73

Cast - im good. How are you? Vacay was wonderful!


----------



## CastawayBride

brighteyez73 said:


> Cast - im good. How are you? Vacay was wonderful!

Vacations are a beautiful thing!! :thumb up:

We are planning a trip for October of next year, looking like a weekend in Disney then a cruise!

Glad you had a great vacation....


----------



## brighteyez73

Cast - that sounds wonderful! Enjoy


----------



## ViandB

Thanks *mj2013* :winkwink: Waiting till friday to test again....Ancious !!:wacko:


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies! So I think I had ewcm for the first time yesterday! I was so excited to see it! lol, of course it would have to be the month that I am having my mri's and all this testing done, but still none the less was happy to know that my body does produce the stuff even if it's not constant. So I'm hoping to get my MRI results today and my appointment with the new FS is tomorrow. My temp jumped up a little this morning, not as high as it usually gets but I think I may have O'd in the evening yesterday so hoping tomorrow it will be higher and I can be pretty confident I O'd yesterday. 

Brighteyez - have you tested?

Tella - when will you be testing?


----------



## Tella

We always end up going on spontaneous holidays. Very seldom that we plan it long in advance. However a friend asked about December and we might go to Mozambique which is a neighbouring country that you can only access by 4x4, it is so much fun there and the water is like luke warm and the most beautiful beaches ever. That is im not preggers as its a malaria area.

Cast, the time is coming closer and closer!!!! You better post quickly after you have found out!!! 

Bright, sorry to see your temp dropped to below coverline. but this cycle passed super quickly. Here is to making that rainbow baby this coming cycle :winkwink:

ViandB, Good luck for tomorrow.

MJ, YAY for ECWM. Arent you allowed to TTC whilst doing MRIs? Its great taht you are producing it. Ive read that it doesnt mean that you dont see it that it isnt there. I hardly ever see mine as well, but get super excited if i do!!!

AFM > FF moved O on a day so this is my second day at 6dpo :hissy: I think i will wait it out till atleast 12dpo, im so tempted to start earlier but hate the wonder if it is to early or really over. I find it easier if the bfn is closer to the AF but this is my BFP month!!!!!!!! so this time will be different!

DH was so sweet on Tuesday, i wanted to pick up a box and he said no im not allowed to pick it up because im pregnant :cloud9:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies!! How is everyone?

MJ - I did test and it is a BFN plus I dropped below coverline.

Tella - Thanks and it's ok, I enjoyed this cycle with hubby so on to the next on maybe. I think I may take a break and just enjoy the summer with the fam and start back up in the fall. I she FS on the 16th because I missed the on on the 2nd.

Any who, I thought I would share some of the pics with you ladies from the cruise.
 



Attached Files:







20140529_180048.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3









20140529_212505.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4









20140529_231450.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3









20140530_222037.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4









autocompress1401770058065.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brighteyez73

More pics:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







autocompress1401770057268.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 2









autocompress1401770132654.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 1









CIMG1300 - Copy.JPG
File size: 94.6 KB
Views: 2









CIMG1301 - Copy.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_72275693953801.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brighteyez73

more pics again....
 



Attached Files:







20140528_113023.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 2









20140528_113044.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 2









20140528_115321.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 1









20140529_174854.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1









20140530_222103.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brighteyez73

last ones.
 



Attached Files:







autocompress1401770132367.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0









autocompress1401770056762.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## brighteyez73

Ladies I have a question. When do you think I o'd ff say the 23rd and countdown say the 26th. Can you take a peak and tell me your thoughts.
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-05 10.38.20.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - you guys look like you had a blast! I didn't take much pics in colombia but I'll upload a few shortly. As far as your chart, I think the 26th, I'm not sure how FF is coming up with the 23rd. 

Tella - that trip sounds like my kinda trip, 4x4, warm water and beautiful beaches! right where I would want to be. My idea of heaven includes a beach lol. I can soooo understand when FF moves your O date the frustration! I hate being the same dpo for 2 days ugggh. afm with the mri, the dr told me we could try I just wasn't going to be strict because I had to do the MRI with and without contrast and the dye stuff they give you I'm not sure what side effects it has. 
P.S. That was soooo sweet of DH, I would've just started crying at that comment, I'm such a sucker like that


----------



## Tella

bright, wow is evident you had a blast! !! I love the photo with the pink hat! !!!! 

Try and remove the+opk from ff and see if they move your o date. I also think 26 is more likely.

mj, yeah a beach is my ultimate holiday as well amd retirement spot. Oh ok I suppose it's the best to do and a break is good for you! !!

I just smiled and had that warm feeling in side! !!!


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies, my temp went up to my normal after O temp this morning, so once it's still up tomorrow FF will put my O date as wednesday, so I'm 2dpo today :)


----------



## Tella

Yay, atleast you can get this cycle over with and try fully next cycle again. Will you be taking clomid next cycle?

Did you get your results and how did the appointment go with the new FS?


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> Yay, atleast you can get this cycle over with and try fully next cycle again. Will you be taking clomid next cycle?
> 
> Did you get your results and how did the appointment go with the new FS?

Haven't gotten the MRI results yet to see if I am going to try another clomid cycle or just operate and have it removed this month and then go back to clomid. FS appt is at 1pm so I'll let you know what he says :)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Yay, atleast you can get this cycle over with and try fully next cycle again. Will you be taking clomid next cycle?
> 
> Did you get your results and how did the appointment go with the new FS?
> 
> Haven't gotten the MRI results yet to see if I am going to try another clomid cycle or just operate and have it removed this month and then go back to clomid. FS appt is at 1pm so I'll let you know what he says :)Click to expand...

Good luck MJ!!!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks ladies! - so here's the update, today didn't go as I wanted so was a bit emotional towards the end and ended up eating fried chicken and fries to drown my sorrows :cry: lol, but I'm ok now :)
My OB still hasn't called with the MRI results even though his office said they have them, really beginning to dislike this guy as I have to hound him to get my results. Anyway, went to new FS and he's ordered a bunch of blood tests and genetic testing for me and DH, happy about that. However, he looked at my MRI pics which the lab gave me the images on a CD and he said it's definitely dermoid and I need to have it removed before having any treatment.....but this is where the bad news comes in! He is fully booked for the month of June and leaves for Czech republic July 1 for the month, so he can't operate on me till August!!! I am so not prepared to wait till then, so he referred me to someone but they don't accept my insurance and so I started looking for a surgeon, think I found a good one but he can't see me for a consult until June 18th.....so the wait continues:coffee:, but hopefully when I see him on the 18th I can get a surgery scheduled for the end of June/beginning of July so that I can heal and be ready when my FS gets back. O but the good news! he did an u/s and said I won't lose my left ovary, he can definitely see where we can cut it and still save my ovary - thank God/the universe/Buddha/Allah/Jehovah!!!! :thumbup: Anyway, that's my update, sorry for the long read but the rollercoaster never ends....not to mention DH couldn't understand why I was so emotional :growlmad:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Thanks ladies! - so here's the update, today didn't go as I wanted so was a bit emotional towards the end and ended up eating fried chicken and fries to drown my sorrows :cry: lol, but I'm ok now :)
> My OB still hasn't called with the MRI results even though his office said they have them, really beginning to dislike this guy as I have to hound him to get my results. Anyway, went to new FS and he's ordered a bunch of blood tests and genetic testing for me and DH, happy about that. However, he looked at my MRI pics which the lab gave me the images on a CD and he said it's definitely dermoid and I need to have it removed before having any treatment.....but this is where the bad news comes in! He is fully booked for the month of June and leaves for Czech republic July 1 for the month, so he can't operate on me till August!!! I am so not prepared to wait till then, so he referred me to someone but they don't accept my insurance and so I started looking for a surgeon, think I found a good one but he can't see me for a consult until June 18th.....so the wait continues:coffee:, but hopefully when I see him on the 18th I can get a surgery scheduled for the end of June/beginning of July so that I can heal and be ready when my FS gets back. O but the good news! he did an u/s and said I won't lose my left ovary, he can definitely see where we can cut it and still save my ovary - thank God/the universe/Buddha/Allah/Jehovah!!!! :thumbup: Anyway, that's my update, sorry for the long read but the rollercoaster never ends....not to mention DH couldn't understand why I was so emotional :growlmad:

Oh MJ that is such a mixed bag! I am happy you get to keep your ovary and pray that you will be able to get back to baby making by August, the latest!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks castaway:hugs::hugs:

is tomorrow gender day?


----------



## Tella

wow some doctors are just so inconsiderate and dont care about you. I would so give them a piece of my mind for going to an appointment without results. It costs money and it's crap that they don't care because they don't pay it. 

yay for getting the full blood panel done amd the genetic testing. It could be a reason for the mc and cps! It's awesome that he will be able to save your ovary! !!! makes your chances just so much better. 

It's a real bummer about the fact that he won't able to assist you himself but the main thing is just get him to speak to the surgeon to ensure he preserve as much of the ovary add possible. Every surgeon is different and you don't want the new doc to be reckless and damage to much of the ovary. 

:hugs: I know it's hard when our dhs don't see everything in the same light as we do but they do seem to start understanding it eventually. 

thinking about you and do remember that you can still fall pregnant before then so don't give up.


----------



## mj2013

Tella said:


> wow some doctors are just so inconsiderate and dont care about you. I would so give them a piece of my mind for going to an appointment without results. It costs money and it's crap that they don't care because they don't pay it.
> 
> yay for getting the full blood panel done amd the genetic testing. It could be a reason for the mc and cps! It's awesome that he will be able to save your ovary! !!! makes your chances just so much better.
> 
> It's a real bummer about the fact that he won't able to assist you himself but the main thing is just get him to speak to the surgeon to ensure he preserve as much of the ovary add possible. Every surgeon is different and you don't want the new doc to be reckless and damage to much of the ovary.
> 
> :hugs: I know it's hard when our dhs don't see everything in the same light as we do but they do seem to start understanding it eventually.
> 
> thinking about you and do remember that you can still fall pregnant before then so don't give up.

Thanks Tella :hugs: definitely going to have him speak with the surgeon to make it is done according to how he described. As far as DH is concerned, I'm still pretty mad he doesn't get it, he's way out in left field somewhere and I have no intention of going out there to bring him in :growlmad::nope:
Going to the lab today at 10:30am for them to take all the blood they need for the tests, because some of it is genetic they said I probably won't get the results for 2-2.5 weeks, so I want to get it done asap! I have an appt scheduled with the new FS at the end of the month to go over the results with him before he leaves the country.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> wow some doctors are just so inconsiderate and dont care about you. I would so give them a piece of my mind for going to an appointment without results. It costs money and it's crap that they don't care because they don't pay it.
> 
> yay for getting the full blood panel done amd the genetic testing. It could be a reason for the mc and cps! It's awesome that he will be able to save your ovary! !!! makes your chances just so much better.
> 
> It's a real bummer about the fact that he won't able to assist you himself but the main thing is just get him to speak to the surgeon to ensure he preserve as much of the ovary add possible. Every surgeon is different and you don't want the new doc to be reckless and damage to much of the ovary.
> 
> :hugs: I know it's hard when our dhs don't see everything in the same light as we do but they do seem to start understanding it eventually.
> 
> thinking about you and do remember that you can still fall pregnant before then so don't give up.
> 
> Thanks Tella :hugs: definitely going to have him speak with the surgeon to make it is done according to how he described. As far as DH is concerned, I'm still pretty mad he doesn't get it, he's way out in left field somewhere and I have no intention of going out there to bring him in :growlmad::nope:
> Going to the lab today at 10:30am for them to take all the blood they need for the tests, because some of it is genetic they said I probably won't get the results for 2-2.5 weeks, so I want to get it done asap! I have an appt scheduled with the new FS at the end of the month to go over the results with him before he leaves the country.Click to expand...

Oh MJ it is so hard when it comes to our other halfs. My husband, at 32 weeks pregnant, would still say to me, "You really need to be pick that up?" I was like, when is this dude gonna realize I have his child in me?! When doctors would down play my concerns over Christopher he would chime in, they are the professionals....ummm, yeah and this is my SON. Honestly, till he had our son in his arms, he had NO clue what making a baby and carrying a baby was all about! I am just saying this b/c I really feel it is so abstract they just don't get it. They don't feel the bloat, the pressure to make O, the obsession to temp, etc. I hope he can understand, and know, that our maternal clock is REAL:haha:

As for Rob now, well, he is all aboard the train of questioning what the doctors say (finally, I always tell him to question everything so this is progress) but he is still giving me crap over doing stuff around the house. Doesn't matter how far along, he will never ever understand. :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Thanks castaway:hugs::hugs:
> 
> is tomorrow gender day?

Yup 2 PM :cloud9:


----------



## mj2013

OMG Castaway - I am counting down :) I can't wait to hear!

Yes men are definitely from another planet, and they learn the hard way lol. He can stay out in left field for now!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Any room for a new comer? 

I had a D&C may 2 at 9 weeks 3 days for a blighted ovum. Just got my period today 5 weeks later. Ready to get back at it.


----------



## CastawayBride

Kelly9 said:


> Any room for a new comer?
> 
> I had a D&C may 2 at 9 weeks 3 days for a blighted ovum. Just got my period today 5 weeks later. Ready to get back at it.

I am so sorry Kelly that you are going through that, I had the same thing but sadly didn't recover well and it took nearly 3 months to get back on cycle. Happily we conceived that first cycle so baby dust to you!


----------



## CastawayBride

Happy to say we are Team Pink!!! :pink::pink::pink:

I am thrilled and feel this is a great thing...I was so concerned if we had another son people would forget about Christopher (I know that is just MY worry but I truly did not want to feel like his brother was a replacement in a sense.) So happy that we are having a total different experience. 

I will have to show you a photo of the cake when I download it!


----------



## GingerPanda

MASSIVE CONGRATS, CAST!

I'm so excited for you!

:dance::pink::dance::pink::dance:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> MASSIVE CONGRATS, CAST!
> 
> I'm so excited for you!
> 
> :dance::pink::dance::pink::dance:

Thanks lady! Still in shock. :haha:


----------



## mj2013

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Castaway!!! Congrats!!:pink:

Kelly9 - :hugs: so sorry hon, it's tough to go through it but we all understand and have been through it some more than once, but glad AF has started back for you! :thumbup: it took me 6 weeks to get mine and some of the girls took 9 weeks or more. My siggy shows all I've been through. Will you be trying right away? most of us did, but it's whatever you feel most comfortable doing.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats on team pink. 

We will be trying again right away, my husband has male factor infertility so it could be a while for us so don't want to waste a cycle though we more so take a NTNP kind of approach. I can detect ovulation most months from my symptoms so we have sex if we're in the mood and I don't test unless I'm late or having serious symptoms. This pregnancy that just ended happened on our 3rd cycle of my period returning from having my daughter (I'm breastfeeding) so we were shocked it didn't take long. Hoping for the same outcome this time. Our son was a surprise conception after being told we wouldn't have a baby without IVF but he took 18 months of timing sex properly every time. 

I've also had a loss at 5 months gestation my first daughter Hannah passed away after in utero fetal surgery. This early mc was much easier to deal with but it brought back a lot of memories of loosing Hannah. 

Sorry to dump so much but thats a large part of my story (and we did IVF for Hannah and our daughter Lexi). We're sooooo hoping for another natural surprise so seeing my period today made me happy for once. Bring it on!

I'm sorry for the losses you've all been through :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Kelly9 said:


> Congrats on team pink.
> 
> We will be trying again right away, my husband has male factor infertility so it could be a while for us so don't want to waste a cycle though we more so take a NTNP kind of approach. I can detect ovulation most months from my symptoms so we have sex if we're in the mood and I don't test unless I'm late or having serious symptoms. This pregnancy that just ended happened on our 3rd cycle of my period returning from having my daughter (I'm breastfeeding) so we were shocked it didn't take long. Hoping for the same outcome this time. Our son was a surprise conception after being told we wouldn't have a baby without IVF but he took 18 months of timing sex properly every time.
> 
> I've also had a loss at 5 months gestation my first daughter Hannah passed away after in utero fetal surgery. This early mc was much easier to deal with but it brought back a lot of memories of loosing Hannah.
> 
> Sorry to dump so much but thats a large part of my story (and we did IVF for Hannah and our daughter Lexi). We're sooooo hoping for another natural surprise so seeing my period today made me happy for once. Bring it on!
> 
> I'm sorry for the losses you've all been through :hugs:

I am so sorry you have experienced so much loss too! It can be heartbreaking....we lost our son at 32 weeks due to a doctors mistake and then experienced the miscarriage. TTC can be so difficult. I hope that you conceive quickly, they do say once a body has been pregnant it remembers so lets hope for that!


----------



## mj2013

Kelly9 - we're all here for each other so feel free to dump as much stuff and/or vent. My daughters name is Lexi too! We plan to do IVF after some additional blood tests are complete and we do 2 IUI attempts. 

Tella - where are you in your cycle? Is it test time yet?


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: huge congrats on team pink!!!!!!!! I cant wait to see the cake!!! I understand completely why a girl is making you feel like ppl would remember your son and if no 2 is a boy then it will be different. 

kelly, :welcome: :hugs: glad to see you over here again. the other thread has died down a lot. you must always say what you want to get of your chest, thats what we here for! love these ladies so mucb and im convinced we all will get those rainbows soon!!!!

mj, :haha: mrs test :rofl: im always scared to test... so I have bought 12.5 tests today and will test on 12dpo so that would be Wednesday morning. but this cycle is different and I believe we gonna be giving testimony in the next week of a bfp following a amazing encounter with the Holy Spirit last night!!!


----------



## mj2013

loll Tella, I know, I'm horribly, I'm all about POAS! Now I'm counting down for wednesday for you to test. FF says I'm 4 dpo so I won't be 12 dpo till fathers day. What happened last night?


----------



## Kelly9

Castaway sorry I didn't see your siggy and didn't realize Christopher was an angel. We had a daughter after loosing Hannah and I wouldn't say people forgot but talking about her makes them feel uncomfortable so most sadly just ignore the situation or mention of her. There are others who are near me or talk to me often that realize I talk about her in my regular life often enough so it doesn't phase them so much. 

Tella I knew your name was familiar but I couldn't remember where I'd seen it. Best of luck testing! 

Mj love Lexi's name we had it picked out for something like 7 or 8 years! Hopefully you won't need ivf and will get pregnant without or during your IUI's. Are you unexplained infertility or have you found a cause? 

I know the body remembers being pregnant but with the issue being my DH that doesn't help me that much lol. 

Day 2 of the witch already eager for her to leave.


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> loll Tella, I know, I'm horribly, I'm all about POAS! Now I'm counting down for wednesday for you to test. FF says I'm 4 dpo so I won't be 12 dpo till fathers day. What happened last night?

:rofl: Its cool, i want to test but im so scared of a false bfn so i would rather wait. My reasoning was that last time i got a super faint on 13dpo on a normal 25 test so this time i have a 12.5miu so 12dpo will surely show it.

We had a full weekend Holy Spirit Fire Conference for Pentacost and it was beyond amazing. On Saturday night, they prayed for the healing anointing and both me and i friend that both suffered a mc and infertility went up. They prayed and i fell under the power of the holy spirit. And i had this strange feeling in my stomach of being very light almost like when you look over a high ledge and your stomach kinda turns. Then last night they prayed for us again, so i truly believe that we will be blessed with a miracle and we gonna have a little gift to raise up in the power of God!


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi ladies :wave: Mind if I join?

I lost my angel last week.....heavy bleeding and clotting on Wednesday. I had a D&C on Thursday June 5th at 12weeks 6 days. I have no answers as to what happened. I never got to see a baby or hear a heartbeat. I guess it could have been a blighted ovum or baby could have passed a few weeks back and I miscarried it the day before my ultrasound. My ultrasound on the 5th showed an empty uterus.

DH and I haven't really discussed out next steps. I still want one more baby.....not sure what he wants. I know we've both thought about it, just haven't discussed it yet. With his work we originally planned for a fall/winter baby. Trying now would put us in to late Spring.....I guess we will have to have a chat.

Sorry for the losses that of of you ladies have gone through. Far, far to common.


----------



## Tella

Tmb0047 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: Mind if I join?
> 
> I lost my angel last week.....heavy bleeding and clotting on Wednesday. I had a D&C on Thursday June 5th at 12weeks 6 days. I have no answers as to what happened. I never got to see a baby or hear a heartbeat. I guess it could have been a blighted ovum or baby could have passed a few weeks back and I miscarried it the day before my ultrasound. My ultrasound on the 5th showed an empty uterus.
> 
> DH and I haven't really discussed out next steps. I still want one more baby.....not sure what he wants. I know we've both thought about it, just haven't discussed it yet. With his work we originally planned for a fall/winter baby. Trying now would put us in to late Spring.....I guess we will have to have a chat.
> 
> Sorry for the losses that of of you ladies have gone through. Far, far to common.

https://f2.thejournal.ie/media/2013/11/ssx8kao.gif

My heart goes out to you girl :hugs: Im so sorry that you have had to endure the loss. Its good that your body managed to take care of it before medical intervention was needed. Ive done loads of research in the last 2 months and are so sorry i went for a D&C.

I wish you all the strength and power to deal with it all. Hope you and DH is on the same page and you can try soon again. Do you fall easily normally?


----------



## Tmb0047

Thank you Tella :) 

Unfortunately I do not fall pregnant easily. I have PCOS and only have one or two cycles a year. This last pregnancy was conceived after I took left over femara from my third child. I do not have any left now so to get more I will have to start the whole fertility doctor process again (we moved provinces last year so all my old doctors no longer accessible). Luckily, I have gotten to know my body really well in the past few years so I do have a good idea when I'm about to ovulate. If DH is on board I'm thinking we will just go o'naturel from now until the new year....leave it in Gods hands. But come January I think I may seek medical intervention and get some more femara as I know it works for me. 

Your siggy shows that you've been through do much. Sorry this journey has been so difficult for you. I hope you get your take home baby very soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, new ladies. Sorry about your losses.


My request for the HSN was denied on the grounds of it being an infertility service. It's $1000, and won't even go towards our deductible. So I've cancelled it, and want to submit an appeal.

As I was thinking about ways that it might get accepted by my insurance company, I suddenly remembered something.

With my second pregnancy, I had really intense painful cramps at 6 weeks and bright red blood. When we went in for an emergency scan the next day, things appeared okay, but I saw weird stuff on the ultrasound. When I asked the tech what it was, she said it looked like scarring.

I'd forgotten all about it, but now I'm scared I might have Asherman's Syndrome, since I had a D&C with the first pregnancy! Asherman's can be diagnosed with that same test I was denied for, so hopefully we can submit an appeal and get the test done with insurance backing it.


----------



## Kelly9

Tm sorry for your loss. Sounds like a blighted ovum or a very early loss that was missed. :hugs: I wish my body had of taken care of my blighted ovum naturally but at over 9 weeks my hcg was still rising considerably. 

This first period has been heavy for me but not very much cramping which is good. I'd never hear of AS but I don't seem to be at risk for it based off other symptoms. Hopefully you don't have it ginger. What is an HSN? 

Took my first dose of soy ISO today. 

Tm you could take soy ISO to see if that helps you ovulate more frequently.


----------



## Tmb0047

Thanks kelly....I have been looking in to the soy ISO as a way to avoid having to find a fertility specialist. I think I may give it a go just to see if it will work for me. I'll be stalking you to how they work for you. Do you have issues with ovulation as well?


----------



## mj2013

Tella - it sounds amazing! sending lots of prayers your way and hoping you will get your bfp this weekend :flower:

Kelly - as of right now I'm diagnosed with recurring miscarraiges, I took a ton of blood tests over the weekend to check for blood clotting disorders, genetic disorders etc and DH has to do a chromosome test too. We should have those results in about 3 weeks, as they said the genetic tests take a while. Hopefully I will get some answers, as all the previous blood tests revealed nothing and my HSG showed my tubes were fine. 

TMB - :hugs::hugs: sorry for your loss hon, we can all relate. It's ok to try natural till the new year and see what happens, do what you feel most comfortable doing. 

Ginger - o no hon!:hugs: Is that the cheapest cost? or the cost for where they sent you to do it? here we have some county owned facilities that do it for a little less than half the cost. I did my hsg out of pocket, one clinic was charging $600 but the county facility charged me $275. I would check around. I would be scared of Ashermans too, I had asked my dr about it after my D &C but he said that he doubted it and wanted to know how I even came across that......i was like ammmm hellloooo....I am the queen of google, I just need to know!:haha: Try getting prices from different facilities while you wait on your appeal.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? My DH asked me a question that I would like you ladies to give your opinion on. He asked would I let him do a At-Home Insemination Kit. I haven't giving him an answer yet, I responded with I will let him know. Do any of you ladies know anything about this?


----------



## GingerPanda

@Mj: They do it in my doctor's office, so I doubt he'd write me a script to get it done elsewhere, since he was going to do it himself! They said $900-$1000... Luckily, if I can get him to code it like he's checking it for Asherman's instead of infertility, maybe the insurance will cover it. Even if he doesn't really think I have Asherman's, it's the same test... So maybe he will play ball! And I normally wouldn't be concerned, but they already saw scarring in my uterus on a regular ultrasound, so we know there IS some sort of scarring!


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - Tell them you can't afford it and ask if there's another place you can go to have it done for cheaper? they should know other clinics too. My Dr wrote me a script to do my hsg elsewhere because I couldn't pay his office fee for it. Hopefully they will play ball, but I would ask anyway, it can't hurt, worst that could happen is they say no ;)

Brighteyez - It's up to you hon, but I'm not too sure I would trust my DH to get a catheter past my cervix into my uterus to inject sperm, plus usually at the doctors office they do a sperm wash first and then inject the clean sperm into the uterus. If he only injected it into the vaginal canal then it's kinda the same thing as him depositing it during BD


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - I am not allowing him to put the in my uterus but I will allow the speculum, catherer and syringe on and around my cervix. The cervix is his safe zone LOL.


----------



## 3Minions

Brighteyez, sounds interesting.... I WISH I could find the link but when we were ttc after our loss I came across a lesbian board and the different things they did for insemination. Some had great success with using preseed (with the applicator) and then having the donor sperm put directly in to the instead cup (just have DH deposit right in there) and then shoving everything right up on to their cervix and having an orgasm with that in. I think I'd try that first.... Good luck either way!


----------



## mj2013

brighteyez73 said:


> MJ - I am not allowing him to put the in my uterus but I will allow the speculum, catherer and syringe on and around my cervix. The cervix is his safe zone LOL.

brighteyez - I say go for it then! :thumbup: 

3minions - how have you been? it's been so long :flower:


----------



## 3Minions

I've been checking on you girls every day and thinking all the happy thoughts I can muster for you guys. 
I'm doing great. 22w and so far so good.


----------



## Tmb0047

brighteyez - Sorry, wish I knew your story better. I tried to read back a bit but didn't find any reasoning behind the insemination. Why is it that you need to go the insemination route?


----------



## Tella

bright, I would also just allow intra vaginal insemination, iui us far to dangerous for uterine infection and cramping. I would say give it a go, why not right? I have used the softcup method when dh doesn't want to bd amd I want spermies :haha:

mj, hope your tests come back sooner than 3 weeks. How's the tww treating you so far? You have had me considering testing early today:haha: then I just rush to bathroom to pee before I can get up the steps to the bathroom with my hpts :rofl:

tm, thanks girl. It's been a hard one but so grateful for all these awesome ladies. Sorry to hear that you also battling, ive used soy and helped. Give it a try you might just be lucky. Have you considered looking at ovarian drilling? 

3minions, wow 22 weeks!!!! Time is flying by so quickly, soon we will be seeing some new bnbers join us in this world :hugs:

ginger, I also asked about ashermans and thanks to the hysteroscopy it pointed out the Fibrosis over my top of my cervix and they could break it up which caused lighter af for me. My fs is great with that, they never say it's for Infertility just diagnosis purposes and then they cover it.


----------



## Kelly9

Tm I don't have problems ovulating except that I ovulated around cd 19. I'm taking soy to produce a strong egg and hopefully have me O a few days sooner. I'm perfectly healthy. 

Mj I see. We had all the testing done when we first went to the clinic hsg for me and all sorts of blood work and genetic testing for DH but we knew when we were referred there that it was cause his sperm weren't that great.

Tella when are you testing?


----------



## CastawayBride

I used preseed every time I became pregnant, I think its great!


----------



## mj2013

3minions - that is so sweet of you :flower:

Tella - OMG, thank God we don't live close by or I would have probably convinced you to POAS by now :haha: 1.5 more days and it's test time :dust::dust:

Kelly - it's good when you know what the issue is, I hope we find out soon. 

Castaway - :flower:


----------



## Tella

Kelly i will test tomorrow when im 12dpo, still hoping for a temp in crease but today had a slight drop. Im wondering if the sneeky estrogen that im taking without progesterone isnt the culprit for my lower temps as my normal post o temps are above 37.05. Hehe thought about it this morning that i should have taken both not just one :dohh:

I will try it next cycle if there is one, but still positive for this one!!! Boobies hurt and ovaries was sore last night.

Mj, :haha: i was thinking i have loads of cheapies and a bfn wont mean anything on them but i know myself i will still end up squinting at them :haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella - Thank you for the encouragement! You ladies are great!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Best of luck for tomorrow! 

Mj hopefully you figure it out and it's something as simple as taking a blood thinner. 

We just finished watching the funeral on tv for the 3 fallen members in Moncton. It was beautiful but so sad. Broke my heart to see all those kids having to bury their fathers. I'm way to emotional these days. 

Day 2 of soy. Af is super heavy or has been for my normal cycle. I'm guessing this is because of the D&C?


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - yes I hope we find out soon. I heard about the 3 men who were killed, it is really sad :(

Tella - Are you ready?

Brighteyez - so did you tell DH yes? and will you be trying that this cycle?


----------



## CastawayBride

You ladies won't believe this but our job gave us 4 pregnant ladies our baby shower today. I got a ton of stuff and plenty of gift cards to go shopping!

I can't believe I have only 2 more months of work!


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> You ladies won't believe this but our job gave us 4 pregnant ladies our baby shower today. I got a ton of stuff and plenty of gift cards to go shopping!
> 
> I can't believe I have only 2 more months of work!

Awww that was so nice of them! :happydance: Time is flying by! Are you still going to try for the additional months off?


----------



## brighteyez73

Mj - yes I told him yes and he is excited. He sad one of his co-workers did it and it worked. Do we will try cycle. I will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> 3minions - that is so sweet of you :flower:
> 
> Tella - OMG, thank God we don't live close by or I would have probably convinced you to POAS by now :haha: 1.5 more days and it's test time :dust::dust:
> 
> Kelly - it's good when you know what the issue is, I hope we find out soon.
> 
> Castaway - :flower:

Aiming for 4-5 weeks before and then 5 months after! Hubby will take 6 weeks off when I then go back to work for paternal leave....


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 3minions - that is so sweet of you :flower:
> 
> Tella - OMG, thank God we don't live close by or I would have probably convinced you to POAS by now :haha: 1.5 more days and it's test time :dust::dust:
> 
> Kelly - it's good when you know what the issue is, I hope we find out soon.
> 
> Castaway - :flower:
> 
> Aiming for 4-5 weeks before and then 5 months after! Hubby will take 6 weeks off when I then go back to work for paternal leave....Click to expand...

That's awesome! When I had DD I took my 3 months and my ex took 3 months as well when I went back to work and it worked out great! I am all about paternal leave! plus it will be a good daddy/daughter bonding time :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies, so I thought I should share a little update. 7 dpo today, probably will be testing saturday or sunday.....but.... I've decided if I am not pg this cycle that we will be taking a little break. I've decided to enter a bikini/figure competition which would be August 23rd. That gives me 10 weeks for hardcore training, my trainer said if I want to do this I can start no later than this friday and I'll be on a serious diet and workout regime. I am actually excited about this, never had the guts to try for one but I figure now is the best time before I do surgery or get pg. So I will work to compete Aug 23, have surgery to remove my cyst the week of Aug 25th and then whenever AF starts back we will start then. So that's the plan so long as I get bfn this weekend. My bff said I'll probably show up pg this weekend now that I've decided I want to delay getting pg for this competition :haha: but I am looking forward to this competition now....it's all I've been thinking about.


----------



## GingerPanda

Cast, aww that's so sweet of your coworkers!

Brighteyez, I hope it works for you!

Mj, go you! I hope you achieve your goal and rock the competition! (But I wouldn't be upset if you got a BFP either :winkwink:)

Still waiting on RPL blood test results, here! :coffee:


----------



## Tella

hi ladies 

bright, thats exciting cant wait to hear how it goes!!! and hope it brings your bfp!!!!

mj, its great to make some me time!!! thats what I did last year for a break and I lost alot of unwanted cms. need to get fit again thou been to lazy. bring on the bfpnom friday first thou :lol:

afm, tested early and it was bfn and temp drop plus have brown discharge so think af is on its way. hope it holds out till friday so that I can have a decent lp.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - when did they say you would get your results? how much longer will you have to wait?

Tella - booo for bfn, you sure it's AF coming? too late for implantation?


----------



## GingerPanda

I got the blood drawn last Monday. They said it would take about a week, so I'm expecting results any time.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? I am just checking on you all. I am excited about trying this now that me and the hubby discussed it more last night. He has ordered the kit already so we are just waiting until next week to start it should be here Friday or Monday?


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - keep us posted. 

Brighteyez - Happy for you :) FX this will bring that bfp for you!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry to ask but what is a d&c? I had to be induced and give birth, is that similar? *stupid question probably*


----------



## GingerPanda

They dilate your cervix and scrape out the contents of your uterus. I think they call it something else in the UK.


----------



## Kelly9

Tella sorry about a bfn :( 

Mj that's cool! Wish I'd have the guts to do something like that. I'm really into beachbodies and look the best I ever have which isn't bad considering I've had 3 kids. 

Pixie dust sorry for your loss. I've also been induced to deliver a still born baby. Way harder then a D&C for sure. My doc told me it was suction with a D&C? 

Ginger I hope you get results soon. 

I'm rocking day 4 of af. It's still flowing enough ugh. Usually my periods are gone by now so looking forward to her leaving. Have taken soy ISO the last 3 days. Two more to go! Praying for a timely ovulation and a decent lp this cycle. I'm kind of in your boat MJ! I want to be pregnant but at the same time I'm totally ok if we don't get pregnant this month. I'll be traveling next month to visit a very good friend and I want to have lots of drinks with her!!!! It just sucks cause I'll be away from DH for my next ovulation more then likely. I also am in a wedding oct 4 that I'll be drinking at if not preggers so honestly if I could choose is choice to get pregnant in October but not till after the 4th lol.


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - I can totally relate to how you feel, wanting to be pg but yet still wanting to do a few other things as well. I guess when the time is right it will happen and until then we have to keep on living our lives, so might as well have fun with it :drunk::winkwink::flower:

Tella - are you retesting today?

Pixie Dust - sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Af has left!!!! Woohoo!! Now hopefully the 4 pounds of what I can assume is bloat goes away to. Nothing else in my diet and exercise changed. Ugh.


----------



## Tella

Im back to CD1, bring on the strong O, loads of BD and a BFP!!!

Mj, Cant wait to hear what your testing brings today!!!!

Kelly, Yay i hate the bloat that comes with AF!!!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - FX for this cycle for you Tella. Are you supposed to send another sample during this AF? 9 dpo today, bfn this morning. I actually found myself getting nervous about testing lol, I pay my trainer on monday and I started buying up the supplements needed for me to train for the competition and foods to prep my meals for next week. I'm saving the receipts of course, just in case, but come Monday if no bfp I am all in preparing for this competition.

Kelly - I so hate that bloat/gain that comes with AF, I also get a similar gain around O as well, it's so annoying.

Ginger - Any results yet?


----------



## Tella

9dpo is still early!!! wow I rate ypu must take before pics in a bikini and after so that you can see your transformation. 

I was going to but collection day falls on long weekend so delivery will only be on like cd5/6 and thats to late. so only next cycle.


----------



## GingerPanda

No results! :coffee:


----------



## Kelly9

Nope bloat still there. I'm getting frustrated. I gained like 4-5 pounds right after my D&C and it hasn't pissed off. I feel bloated a lot of the time and just gross. I don't know where it came from. I work out everyday and it's very discouraging. I'm starting a new program called 21 day fix which is nutritious eating portion control and exercising so I'm going to follow that to the T and had better start seeing some pounds go away. 

Ginger hopefully they come in soon. 

Last day of soy!! So excited I burp that stuff up all morning it's got such a gross taste.


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies! BFN this morning for me, 12 dpo so I'm officially on a TTC break for my competition Aug 23rd. Wish me luck as I am definitely going to need it to get through the next 10 weeks on a strict diet and workout regime :) I'm super excited and super nervous too but hoping for the best. I also meet with another Dr this week to schedule surgery which I will make the week after the competition. I can't wait! 

Any updates with you ladies?


----------



## Kelly9

Best of luck for the competition! 

Nothing here I'm cd 9 I think so still waiting. I'm starting a new nutrition and exercise program tomorrow called 21 day fix so I'll likely be cranky for the next week or two lol.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Morning ladies! BFN this morning for me, 12 dpo so I'm officially on a TTC break for my competition Aug 23rd. Wish me luck as I am definitely going to need it to get through the next 10 weeks on a strict diet and workout regime :) I'm super excited and super nervous too but hoping for the best. I also meet with another Dr this week to schedule surgery which I will make the week after the competition. I can't wait!
> 
> Any updates with you ladies?

Best of luck MJ, I hope you do great!



Kelly9 said:


> Best of luck for the competition!
> 
> Nothing here I'm cd 9 I think so still waiting. I'm starting a new nutrition and exercise program tomorrow called 21 day fix so I'll likely be cranky for the next week or two lol.

I know a girl doing that 21 day cleanse :)

I am currently going to the gym on Tuesday/Thursday/Sat and walking at least a mile each time. Definitely helping to limit weight gain...


----------



## 3Minions

Good luck MJ!


----------



## Kelly9

It's not a cleanse though it's just portion control and nutritious eating I'm scared about the food part I like my sweats and don't have the greatest will power with them. I need to empty the house of all my favorite junk. I don't have much in here anymore but still don't want the temptation.


----------



## Tella

mj, sorry for the bfn :hugs: you gonna kick ass in the competition! !! It will be hard when you start but once you into it you will love it! 

Kelly, soy is bad I remember. It gave me horrible hot flushes. fxd for a nice strong o and a rainbow for you! !!!

afm, cd4 and af still only lasted for 2days :cry:


----------



## Tella

cast, its great that you staying active. will only help to get rid of the pregnancy weight as well once lo is here!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Kelly9 said:


> It's not a cleanse though it's just portion control and nutritious eating I'm scared about the food part I like my sweats and don't have the greatest will power with them. I need to empty the house of all my favorite junk. I don't have much in here anymore but still don't want the temptation.

Hers started off with juicing I believe!


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> cast, its great that you staying active. will only help to get rid of the pregnancy weight as well once lo is here!!

That is what I am hoping for! I only gained 3 pounds in the last 6 weeks so that was GREAT news. I am feeling down about my weight but hoping after baby to focus on baby but my weight as well!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks for the support ladies!! you are all great! :flower::flower::flower:

Kelly - you can do it girl! just think....what's 21 days out of your whole life, in the grand scheme of things....it's nothing! you got this!! :bodyb::thumbup:

Castaway - that's really good! only 3 lbs in 3 weeks, and I definitely support you keeping active :winkwink:

Tella - 2 days of AF :hugs: so last month was because they cleared you during the procedure....you think it grew back? or your lining was thin so very little to discard of? Have you had a cd12 scan? do they usually say your lining is thin?


----------



## GingerPanda

I got my test results back!

I may have lupus anticoagulant syndrome, a blood clotting disorder. It would cause placental infarction (blood clot in the placenta), causing fetal demise.

My dPT measured slightly high at 1.23, where the normal levels are 0-1.20. Because it's only slightly high, I have to get retested in 12 weeks on August 26th.

It is treatable. If I test positive for it again, I just have to take baby aspirin and daily injections of heparin when I'm pregnant.

It makes total sense to me. Both my losses occurred around the time the placenta kicks in. Both my losses were MMC with a single instance of bleeding 1-3 days before ultrasound showed ceased fetal development.


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> I got my test results back!
> 
> I may have lupus anticoagulant syndrome, a blood clotting disorder. It would cause placental infarction (blood clot in the placenta), causing fetal demise.
> 
> My dPT measured slightly high at 1.23, where the normal levels are 0-1.20. Because it's only slightly high, I have to get retested in 12 weeks on August 26th.
> 
> It is treatable. If I test positive for it again, I just have to take baby aspirin and daily injections of heparin when I'm pregnant.
> 
> It makes total sense to me. Both my losses occurred around the time the placenta kicks in. Both my losses were MMC with a single instance of bleeding 1-3 days before ultrasound showed ceased fetal development.

:hugs: I'm just glad that you now know what the issue is and can treat it so you won't continue to have losses! But now I can't wait for you to get pg again.....since we know what the issue is, the next time around this is gonna be it! :happydance::thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> I got my test results back!
> 
> I may have lupus anticoagulant syndrome, a blood clotting disorder. It would cause placental infarction (blood clot in the placenta), causing fetal demise.
> 
> My dPT measured slightly high at 1.23, where the normal levels are 0-1.20. Because it's only slightly high, I have to get retested in 12 weeks on August 26th.
> 
> It is treatable. If I test positive for it again, I just have to take baby aspirin and daily injections of heparin when I'm pregnant.
> 
> It makes total sense to me. Both my losses occurred around the time the placenta kicks in. Both my losses were MMC with a single instance of bleeding 1-3 days before ultrasound showed ceased fetal development.

Not that I am happy there is an issue BUT I am happy it is one with an easy solution! I pray your next bean is a sticky one and has all it needs to grow! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies! I *KNEW* there was something wrong! :haha:

So glad my doc didn't force me to go through another miscarriage before testing!


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Thanks, ladies! I *KNEW* there was something wrong! :haha:
> 
> So glad my doc didn't force me to go through another miscarriage before testing!

I agree, I don't understand why they would put a woman through multiple miscarriages, especially one that occurs the end of first tri into the second. It seems so cruel! :cry:


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies!! you are all great! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Kelly - you can do it girl! just think....what's 21 days out of your whole life, in the grand scheme of things....it's nothing! you got this!! :bodyb::thumbup:
> 
> Castaway - that's really good! only 3 lbs in 3 weeks, and I definitely support you keeping active :winkwink:
> 
> Tella - 2 days of AF :hugs: so last month was because they cleared you during the procedure....you think it grew back? or your lining was thin so very little to discard of? Have you had a cd12 scan? do they usually say your lining is thin?

I have no idea really but i suppose it could make sence as i had a 3day bleed following the procedure even though it was done pre O, i have no clue how it impacts the lining.

Ive only had once in my ttc journey that i had a thin lining and it was in December where i had no lining. and then the next 2 cycles that i was monitored i was on Estrogen sups, then on CD12 scan the lining was perfect but still even then i only had a 2day AF :shrug: which i find strange so maybe my body only discards that much :shrug:

MJ, Has AF started for you? Best of luck with the body challenge!!!



GingerPanda said:


> I got my test results back!
> 
> I may have lupus anticoagulant syndrome, a blood clotting disorder. It would cause placental infarction (blood clot in the placenta), causing fetal demise.
> 
> My dPT measured slightly high at 1.23, where the normal levels are 0-1.20. Because it's only slightly high, I have to get retested in 12 weeks on August 26th.
> 
> It is treatable. If I test positive for it again, I just have to take baby aspirin and daily injections of heparin when I'm pregnant.
> 
> It makes total sense to me. Both my losses occurred around the time the placenta kicks in. Both my losses were MMC with a single instance of bleeding 1-3 days before ultrasound showed ceased fetal development.

That is awesome news that they found the possible culprit for you!!! Now this is the impatient person talking in me, could you start talking asprin now to help when you do fall or is it better to just wait out the 12 weeks? And are you continuing TTC during this period?



GingerPanda said:


> Thanks, ladies! I *KNEW* there was something wrong! :haha:
> 
> So glad my doc didn't force me to go through another miscarriage before testing!

Its great that your doc was proactive about it, i loved that my FS did the recurrent MC blood panel on my after my 2nd IVF failure so even before my MC. And why is 3 called recurring, why not 2??


----------



## GingerPanda

Tella, I haven't actually gotten to talk to a doctor yet. Mine is on vacation for two weeks, and the nurse didn't know anything about what was going on. The on-call doc just wrote in my file that I might have it, and we should retest.

I'm afraid to start any sort of treatment without talking to a doctor. I also don't want to do anything that could affect my retest results.


----------



## Reyrey7

Hi

First of all, I am sorry that you have to go through this. I had a d & c in January and was told to wait two cycles. We had all intention of waiting, but after my first cycle. We did have unprotected sex and fell pregnant straight away, but I honestly didn't think I could because of the dates, etc, but anyway... I am currently just over 12 weeks and Fingers crossed my baby is strong. The only bad thing was because my cycles were all over the place, My dates were all wrong... I went for my 12 week scan but was only measuring 11+2, so have to go back so they can carry out the nt test next week when I will be 13+1.

Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I got bfn sunday and haven't tested since. I'm 13 dpo today and AF should be here thursday or friday. I've started training super hard and prepped all my meals. 9.5 weeks till show time now! ;)

Reyrey - Sorry for your loss but congrats on the new pregnancy. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger thank goodness you know and it's an easy fix <3 I hope you get in to see the doctor soon. 

I forget what cycle day I'm on now but I'm getting there I've been getting increasingly more creamy cm. been dealing with a blocked duct the last 2 days. Usually I can break them up within 24 hours but this one is stubborn. 

MJ I started a new exercise and nutrition program called 21 day fix I'm 2 days in and already wanting to eat everything in sight. Though I haven't caved and will tryy hardest not to. Hopefully yours is going better!


----------



## CastawayBride

Hi all, I wanted to attach the photos from the Gender Reveal, can you tell I am shocked! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0536.JPG
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0550.jpg
File size: 93.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CastawayBride

One so you can see the cake!

The favors were made by my mother---she insisted she knew what little girl was as she snuck a look at the US. I knew she could not read the US, now i have my confirmation of that! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0562.jpg
File size: 94.1 KB
Views: 13









DSC_0573.JPG
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - Hang in there! it's only 21 days! you can do it girl! I'm day 3 and even though I wouldn't mind something sweet right now, what's 10 weeks in the grand scheme of things ;) You only have 19 days left, that's not very long, you got it!

Castaway -:hugs::dance::dance: you look sooooo happy! I'm so happy for you! and that cake looks sooo delish too! lol @ your mom for making blue favors.


----------



## 3Minions

Castaway, that is too awesome!


----------



## GingerPanda

So happy for you!


----------



## Tella

That is such a priceless look!!!!!!!!!!! I still love the idea so much, but hell i dont know if i will last longer than 10 weeks, i will cave and do the blood tests!!

:rofl: That is super funny about your mom :haha: But her heart is in the right place :cloud9:

Kelly, I have been trying really hard to get back on the healthy road but i have been horrible. Just had 4 fingers of kit kat :dohh: and a Karob tree rice cake (well at least the rice cake is gluten free :haha:)

We in winter and i find it very hard to stay away from gluten during this time where in Summer i love salads and veg. Now just veg feels so lost. Good luck with your plan, 19days will be over before you know it. I found that if i get cravings i either have a glass of water or hand full of nuts.

MJ, You go girl, go kick ass at that competition!!! I would love to see your transformation, if you comfortable in sharing it.

AFM > had wonderful acupuncture this AM which was great!!! I think the pills i have DH on has started working properly :haha: he is always in the mood which is different but its great for TTC!!!! Bring on next week!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone? 

AFM - I have been using the softcup and preseed but I have a question. I don't feel like all of the sperm gets in the cup when I place it in after BDing. I take it out in the morning I do see some substance in the cup but there was also some on the outside of it in my vagina. If this happens to everyone than I am fine and wont worry but if not than I may be inserting it wrong and need some suggestions. Please help if you can!!!!


----------



## Tella

Hi bright :flow:

I dont have anything coming out after i have inserted the cup. I agree that it seems like less in the cup when you remove it but i think it is due to more of the fluid being absorbed :shrugg: Sorry for the visual but all i do is pull up my legs and tilt my bum up so that i can insert the cup without anything coming out.. I make sure i slide the cup to the back so towards your spine otherwise it will go before the cervix due to it being so high during O. I also feel if the cup is over my cervix and if not i take it out and re insert.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I'll definitely share my transformation pics for sure! I have my dr's appt today to plan a surgery date. As for the eating, it is hard to eat healthy in the winter, I have the same troubles but I keep telling my self " summer bodies are made in the winter":haha:

Brighteyez - sorry I can't help with that one, never used the cups before. I can't even figure out what position my cervix is in nor am I sure if it's even my cervix I'm feeling much less to try and put cups on it :shrug::blush: :haha::haha::haha: I'm a mess with that part of TTC.


----------



## Kelly9

That cake is NOT helping me with my sugar craving lol! It looks so yummy. Congrats again on pink. I am loving having a little girl. I love my little guy too but there's just something about pink and frills etc. 

Day 3 nearly done! Today wasn't as hard I was told days 5-7 are the hardest. I sure hope not. Days 1-2 were very difficult lol. Good thing I'm stubborn. 

I don't use soft cups so no help. I just hold it all in withy muscles and don't have a problem doing that. 

I'm cd 12 today I finally looked when I update my fertility friend. No Ov signs yet but cm is getting waterier and more copious. So soon. I'm interested to see when I'll I because I took soy this month. Typically I ovulate cd 19.


----------



## gemgem77

Hey ladies can I join please? 

Just getting over my second mc on the 9th June, had my first 18th Feb. Thinking about trying straight away before af comes, I just want to be pregnant again! Good luck to us all xx


----------



## Tella

Mj, cool i cant wait to see your pics!!!

Kelly, the first week is always the worst and then you will see once you done with the 21days you wont even want to go back to your bad habits. They say it takes 7days to build a new habit and 21 to break a habit so you sorted after this!

Gem, Sorry for your 2nd loss :hugs: you are more than welcome to join us here!! Hope you manage to fall quickly and that it will be your rainbow!!! Do you know if there is a reason for your mc's like immune etc?

AFM > im in the VERY boring part of my cycle. I forgot to reset my CBFM so im not using it this month :dohh: i had some EWCM yesterday so estrogen must be producing better!! Fxd for a nice thick lining!!! In contemplating asking my FS for a scan on like CD14 to see the thickness of my lining.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks tella. No apparently it's just bad luck?? I am booked in for tests on 15th July as I pushed for them as 37in September and panicking! Have you just suffered a loss?


----------



## Tella

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks tella. No apparently it's just bad luck?? I am booked in for tests on 15th July as I pushed for them as 37in September and panicking! Have you just suffered a loss?

I dont know how they can say 2 losses is just bad luck...WTH!!!!!! Its great that you taking charge and making sure you getting the treatment you deserve.

My loss was last year May, been on this thread since then still hoping for a bfp!!!!


----------



## gemgem77

I know they say you have to have 3 losses before they call it recurrent miscarriage and think you have a problem. I seem to fall pregnant really quickly but seem unable to keep them. I kind of hope it is bad luck and that I fall again asap and have a sticky one! Where are you in your cycle? Hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Gem!

I pushed for testing after 2 losses, but I've been TTC more than two years and been on Clomid several times, so I unfortunately don't fall pregnant easily. I tested positive for lupus anticoagulant, which is a blood clotting disorder. They tried to make me wait until I had another loss. I knew something was wrong.


----------



## gemgem77

Wow that's great you pushed for tests. Are you taking anything for it? How long have you been ttc since you got your test results?


----------



## GingerPanda

I just got my results earlier this week. I have to get retested in August to confirm the diagnosis. But my symptoms and losses fit. So right now I guess I'm "NTNP". Which is pretty much as good as being on birth control, since I don't ovulate. :)

If I test positive again, I'll probably get put on a daily aspirin. When I get pregnant. They would probably put me on daily self-injections of Lovenox. Which burns like hell and will probably leave black bruises all over my belly where it's injected. It would be worth it if it works, though!

Soooo happy this period is finally over! They've been 12 days long with 28 day cycles ever since my last MC in February. Not fun!


----------



## Tella

gemgem77 said:


> I know they say you have to have 3 losses before they call it recurrent miscarriage and think you have a problem. I seem to fall pregnant really quickly but seem unable to keep them. I kind of hope it is bad luck and that I fall again asap and have a sticky one! Where are you in your cycle? Hope you get your bfp soon x

I know but it is still so freaken unfair, if they could have prevented loss no 3 but doing something after 1 then why not. I dont believe these people that keep saying 3 has ever experience a pregnancy loss that is why they say it so easily.

Im CD7 so in the boring part of waiting for O, another 11-12days to go,

Where are you now?



GingerPanda said:


> I just got my results earlier this week. I have to get retested in August to confirm the diagnosis. But my symptoms and losses fit. So right now I guess I'm "NTNP". Which is pretty much as good as being on birth control, since I don't ovulate. :)
> 
> If I test positive again, I'll probably get put on a daily aspirin. When I get pregnant. They would probably put me on daily self-injections of Lovenox. Which burns like hell and will probably leave black bruises all over my belly where it's injected. It would be worth it if it works, though!
> 
> Soooo happy this period is finally over! They've been 12 days long with 28 day cycles ever since my last MC in February. Not fun!

What 12day periods sounds like hell!!!! I moan about 2 being to short but hell i dont want 12!!!

Strange that you still have clockwork cycles but dont O. Hope you get a surprise and start Oing on your own during this stress free period!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

My cycles weren't always clockwork. Just since MC2... except for the periods! Yes, I have been bleeding pretty much half my life for the last four months! A box of tampons usually lasts 7 months, but I'm on my second box in the last 4. :dohh:

The only thing is that they would usually put me on BCP to even out the periods... But if I have a clotting disorder, I can't take BCP!


I doubt I'll spontaneously start ovulating. If I do, I'll give the credit to the inositol, as that's what I'm hoping it will help with!


----------



## Kelly9

Tell I O around the same cd as you Andy period were usually 2 days of bleeding and one of spotting then gone. I never complained about that! Especially as my first post D&C was so heavy. 

Gem welcome and sorry :hugs: 

I find it easy to loose track of what cd I'm on these days since we're just ntnp. And it's less stressful for me. Some days when my nearly 4 year old son is driving me bonkers I think I'm crazy for wanting 1 more! But the heart wants what the heart wants I guess.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and Tella I plan on eating all my favs again when this is over (hopefully in better moderation though) my biggest yummiest most favourite treat ever is a Tim hortons iced cap and because I live in isolation I only get them a few times a year so I will be drinking those down like there's no tomorrow when I go to visit my friend in July. Plus we don't have restaurants or any fast food where I live so I like to go to a few favourite places when in "civilization" again.


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies!

Kelly - how's the 21 day program going? Every muscle on me hurts right now but still pushing through with my workouts.

Tella - If you can get in with your FS for a lining check, you should, just to know.

Gem - sorry for your losses but welcome! I had 3 as you tell from my siggy. I seem to get pg every 3 months and then lose it. My Dr said after 2 they start testing so your Dr should be doing tests but I guess they all do their own thing and handle things differently. I would definitely push for some testing though, just so you don't have to go through it again. 

afm, AF started yesterday, first time ever I had a 29 day cycle...very weird but since no TTC for right now I'm not even going to dwell on it. Went to the new Dr yesterday about the surgery for my cyst and he wants to see my blood panel tests but they aren't back as yet, so when they get in I have another appointment to meet with him for him to look them over and set the date. He however doesn't think I need to operate to remove it right now, for some reason he thinks he doesn't affect fertility but if I want it out then he will operate but he said if I was his sister he would say get pg and then when you have the baby we'll take it out. Anyway, I'm still going to take it out. Nothing much else going on over this side.


----------



## gemgem77

Mj2013 do you have any children? I think because I had one with no problems they are treating it as bad luck but I do have an appointment on 15th July for tests so will aee what that comes up with. Not sure if we should try again in the mean time or wait. Had a very strong pos on an opk last night but haven't got my hpts through yet so not 100% sure that would be neg yet! X


----------



## mj2013

gemgem77 said:


> Mj2013 do you have any children? I think because I had one with no problems they are treating it as bad luck but I do have an appointment on 15th July for tests so will aee what that comes up with. Not sure if we should try again in the mean time or wait. Had a very strong pos on an opk last night but haven't got my hpts through yet so not 100% sure that would be neg yet! X

Gem - yes I do. I have a little girl turning 9 in 2 weeks and had no problems having her. Actually I got pg the 1st month TTC so what I'm experiencing now is so foreign to me, I think I could write a book at this point :haha: If you asked me, I would tell you to continue trying in the interim, but definitely inquire about getting testing done. When you had your mc's how far along were you? Did they do a pathology test on the baby to see if it was chromosomal or anything?


----------



## gemgem77

It's horrible isn't it :( the first I miscarried naturally at 6weeks and the second stopped growing at 6weeks and I had medicine to bring the mc on at 9 weeks. There has been nothing to test on as the first I lost very quickly and was told at scan next dat all had gone and with the second I had gestational sac and yolk sac but there never was a baby. 
Thanks for the advice I think we'll just go for it and see what happens. I feel ready now.

Can the chromosomal thing happen after you've had a baby with the same partner? 

By the way sorry for your losses. Have your recent losses both been chemical? X


----------



## GingerPanda

Gem, chromosomal abnormalities can happen to any pregnancy. More than 50% of all miscarriages are from fluke chromosomal problems that make the baby "incompatible with life". It doesn't matter how many healthy children you've had previously. They're what's often called "bad luck miscarriages". 

Fetal tissues can be tested to verify these abnormalities were the cause of the miscarriage. If the tissues come back normal, then something else caused the miscarriage.


----------



## gemgem77

Of course they are I have no idea what I was thinking of!!! I am to be honest hopeful both of my miscarriages are just horrible bad luck x


----------



## mj2013

Gem - yep, both recent ones where chemical. I think I got to 5 weeks with the 2nd one, my hcg was going up but not doubling and then it eventually started dropping from there. With chromosomal issues, Ginger covered it spot on ;)

Ginger - are you trying this month?

Kelly - How's the program going?


----------



## GingerPanda

I guess I'm NTNP. Can't wait til next week, my doctor _might_ call. But I'm not really hanging my hat on getting a call til the 30th. Fine time for him to be on a super long vacation. :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Program is going well. I'm closing up day 5 and have stuck to my nutrition plan and all my workouts even the extras I'm doing for a second program. I also ordered PiYo I'm so exited for it! 

My first loss was bad luck but it was at 5 months and our little girl was sick. What makes it worse though is most babies with her condition survive with minor health issues but Hannah's was so severe even at 12 weeks when they diagnosed it and it got so much worse every week that the docs didn't give her a big chance of survival. I even had one doc ask me why I wasn't terminating! I was so mad. 

Then this recently BO which I guess is bad luck to I felt off about the pregnancy from the very beginning so maybe part of me knew. I never had anything by a growing gestational sac and rising hcg. No yoke sac or fetal pole. Baby died days into development they told me. 

I hope we conceive again and soon given our fertility issues and that the baby is healthy and make it full term. 

I'm coming up ok ovulation in the next week cm is watery now.


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies!

Kelly - Hope the weekend didn't throw you off the program! hang in there. 9 more weeks left for me and I am feeling it already! but I'm hanging in there.

Brighteyez - did your insemination kit arrive? how is it going?

Ginger - FX for you! you're in a better position to have a little bean now that you know what's wrong ;)

Tella - How are things on your side?

afm, not much going on besides my diet and training....and the world cup of course! lol, DH is in heaven with this going on smh, he's a huge Argentina fan.


----------



## Tella

Im doing good thanks, i think i might o earlier this cycle, CP is already high, medium and slightly open!!!! :saywhat: i hope its a good sign and had slight cm resembling ew :shrug:

Just push on you will feel so great when you done with it and know that have accomplished your goal of participating in that competition.


----------



## gemgem77

Hi ladies hope your all doing well.

I finished bleeding today woohoo!!! 2 weeks to the day that I had the medicine. Ic is still faintly pos though :( very strong pos on opk too, do you think I could be ovulating as would usually at this point in my cycle but wasn't sure you could with hcg in your body?
Dtd last night just in case but hubby away now until Friday so unlikely to be any good! !!


----------



## Kelly9

You can't ovulate unless hcg is 5 or under. I got faint positive till about 3.5 weeks after my D&C and my hcg was down to a 3 by 32 days post D&C and got period at 36 days post so 5 weeks later. Pretty sure I didn't ovulate before that bleed as well. 

I think I'm in the tww now. Had a positive opk Saturday though not nearly as dark as I usually get though it was positive. So either my body tried to ovulate and failed and I'll get another positive opk soon or I'm in the tww. Will keep doing opks for a few days but my ewcm dried up yesterday and my nips aren't sensitive anymore so I think I O'd yesterday. We covered our bases though I've no hope for this cycle and honestly I'd love to drink tons of wine next month visiting my friend so that's ok! 

I'm still doing my fitness program though I've loosened the reins on the diet part. I've been doubling up workouts and I'm burning to many calories for what the diet was giving me making me crabby and exhausted all the time. I'm still going strong with the exercises though and will still eat the majority of a healthy diet I'm just not forgoing my morning coffee and sugar and the odd treat. I made it 1 whole week which I am proud of but it's simply not enough calories for me to function off of!


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - It didnt come until Saturday.:growlmad: But did use softcups.


----------



## mj2013

Brighteyez - sorry it didn't come in time, but sounds like you covered your bases anyway. Were the softcups easy to use?

Kelly - hang in there with the program!

Tella - :happydance: sounds good, hope you're bding FX!


----------



## Kelly9

Still going strong with the exercise and better eating. 

Weird thing happened. I got a other positive opk today more so positive then the one Saturday so I guess my body was trying to O and then didn't but based of how dark these opks are (more like my usual positives) I'll ovulate tonight or tomorrow :) so lucky hubby he gets some for the next 2 days on top of the 3 days in a row we just DTD. I'm tired lol.


----------



## CastawayBride

Kelly9 said:


> Still going strong with the exercise and better eating.
> 
> Weird thing happened. I got a other positive opk today more so positive then the one Saturday so I guess my body was trying to O and then didn't but based of how dark these opks are (more like my usual positives) I'll ovulate tonight or tomorrow :) so lucky hubby he gets some for the next 2 days on top of the 3 days in a row we just DTD. I'm tired lol.

Have you completely cycled yet? I know I was getting positive OPKS, even a very, very slight positive pregnancy test until I had a period. Then, after that I was able to finally O but even then my body geared up and apparently didn't O right away, I O'd again and went through a full O that time and very happy I was able to get back to normal. I think the waiting to cycle again was so hard....:nope:


----------



## Kelly9

I had a period full blown and heavy at 5 weeks post D&C and was getting negatives on hpts just after 3 weeks post and my beta was down to 3 around 3.5 weeks post so this is definitely my body trying to ovulate/ovulating. I'm cd 18 today.


----------



## Kelly9

Here's my positive from around 4 ish today. 

So at 2:20 I had an almost positive then it was positive with the one above at 4 ish then at 5:30 almost positive again. The one on Saturday May or may not have been positive it was very borderline and hard to tell.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CastawayBride

Kelly9 said:


> I had a period full blown and heavy at 5 weeks post D&C and was getting negatives on hpts just after 3 weeks post and my beta was down to 3 around 3.5 weeks post so this is definitely my body trying to ovulate/ovulating. I'm cd 18 today.

hopefully you cycle! I did after a real period albeit it was a struggle. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sure I will ovulate. My body had always regulated fast after pregnancy but it might just take a bit more of a push before it gets there which might explain the possible positive on Saturday. I'll keep doing opks for the next few days to be sure.


----------



## CastawayBride

Kelly9 said:


> I'm sure I will ovulate. My body had always regulated fast after pregnancy but it might just take a bit more of a push before it gets there which might explain the possible positive on Saturday. I'll keep doing opks for the next few days to be sure.

Yeah I was a book so when I didn't ovulate when I thought I did I was shocked. We got pregnant anyway, hubs sperm seems to linger for a week! :haha:

I would keep doing the deed after you are not "O'ing" just in case your body surges twice like mine did!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I will. Though I was looking forward to a break tonight lol! We'll DTD today and tomorrow. Though I doubt with our male factor issues I'll yet pregnant anyway I just like to know I've got a chance. I think my body surged twice this positive I got today was much darker and appeared very fast like my positives on opks usually do when I ovulate. I also typically ovulate in the wee hours of the morning like 1-2 am so if I'm awake I'll feel the cramps most likely if it happens especially since I used soy this cycle.


----------



## CastawayBride

Kelly9 said:


> Yeah I will. Though I was looking forward to a break tonight lol! We'll DTD today and tomorrow. Though I doubt with our male factor issues I'll yet pregnant anyway I just like to know I've got a chance. I think my body surged twice this positive I got today was much darker and appeared very fast like my positives on opks usually do when I ovulate. I also typically ovulate in the wee hours of the morning like 1-2 am so if I'm awake I'll feel the cramps most likely if it happens especially since I used soy this cycle.

I used the clear blue fertility monitor. B/c I ovulate regularly once I got my "peak" I stop testing. Doc thinks I tried but my body couldn't do it so I then O'd again and went through the full releasing of an egg. My little one is about 12 days off my LMP. Doc said he is pretty sure it is b/c I ovulated so much later...which is insane as we stopped doing the deed the day before the first ovulation!

Best thing is to get healthy. It was a wrong road after my blighted ovum, I had retained placenta that was why I could not cycle. Once i did I was a bit delayed BUT did ovulate. I think you will get there and hopefully this will be your cycle!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah retained placenta will stop ovulation! My hcg has long since been zero. I am hoping that we'll get pregnant soon since the blighted ovum cycle is gotten pregnant on my 3rd cycle which was nuts. Our son took 16 cycles of charting and timin sex right every time. I'm hopeful it'll happen again but I'm not going to get my hopes up on that being anytime soon which helps keep the stress of infertility lower.


----------



## mj2013

FX for you kelly! looks positive to me! BD away ;)


----------



## CastawayBride

Kelly9 said:


> Yeah retained placenta will stop ovulation! My hcg has long since been zero. I am hoping that we'll get pregnant soon since the blighted ovum cycle is gotten pregnant on my 3rd cycle which was nuts. Our son took 16 cycles of charting and timin sex right every time. I'm hopeful it'll happen again but I'm not going to get my hopes up on that being anytime soon which helps keep the stress of infertility lower.

I had given birth 6 weeks prior to when I cycled and got pregnant with my blighted ovum. It was actually easier on my body to heal from giving birth then to recover from the blighted ovum! iT was totally insane and it knocked my body way off track.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - how are you doing? have you decided on a name for your little girl as yet?


----------



## Tella

Kelly, thats a great looking opk!!! Fxd you surprised and get pregnant quickly again!!!!

Cast, wow 24weeks already!!! Is your little girl very active?

MJ, hows your diet and excersising going? Ive been terrible. In the past i have had the determination but the last 2 months i have none, if i feel like something i have it :lol: I really hope my self control returns soon!!!

AFM > I was wrong about early O, did a OPK today and it is still blank. So back to cd18 O which is fine, gives me more time to get spermies in line.


----------



## CastawayBride

I can't believe 24 weeks either and sadly still struggle with is this even real, still.

Saw the Doc last night and she was ninja fighting him as he scanned me! Lol she is doing well and getting bigger day by day.

I am always eating bc I am hungry and still lost 4 pounds. Up 10 at this point.

Our name is a secret but I will tell you ladies!!!

Olivia Ann will be her name :)

MJ I see your countdown to your bikini and I'm like I will be huge by then! Lol also out of work then!!


----------



## Kelly9

It took a bit longer for my hcg to drop with the BO then when I delivered my kids. That surprised me. I think I'll get another positive opk today I typically get two days of positives and my 9am opk was nearly positive. At least I know my
Body is trying to ovulate. I however am not having sex tonight. I'm tired and need a break.


----------



## Dark_Star

Well, I had a normal 5-day period 19 days after my D&C. It made me sad for some reason, knowing that the miscarriage was completely over and my body is all healed up. I feel like it's not fair that my body is all better while my heart is still hurting, if that makes any sense. 

I was almost 12 weeks and had seen the hearbeat on an ultrasound. Statistics say that my chance of miscarrying was under 2%. It's still hard for me to wrap my head around all of this.

We're back to NTNP, I'm not tracking ovulation or anything yet. Although, I'll probably try to initiate some action on days 12 and 14, as previous to D&C my ovulation was days 12-14.


----------



## Kelly9

Dark star :hugs: I remember being sad when my first period came to for the same reason I was also relieved it was such a conflicting time. 

I never did get a positive today so hopefully I've O'd! I had some right sided cramping late last night/early this morning. Time will tell of I ovulated I just hope I have at least a 10 day lp. My lps after I delivered my kids were always short to start with for the first few cycles. I don't want to loose time trying dealing with that again.


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - I know :-(. They were pretty easy I just wasnt sure if it was getting all of it because I still had a little leakage. Another lady told me that its ok to lose a little.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - that is such a beautiful name! Love it! ....and no you will not be huge by my competition date!, you've only gained 10 lbs within 24 weeks, that is freaking amazing! keep it up!

Tella - CD18 it is! nothing wrong with that! more time to prep for O ;) 

Dark - sorry for your loss, mine was similar to yours last August but hang in there, you will get your rainbow!

Bright - your chart looks good! FX for you this cycle brings your rainbow

afm - I'm 2 weeks in and 8 weeks away now, the diet is tough but I'm sticking to it. I don't think I've made enough change in the past 2 weeks so starting next week my trainer will probably increase my workouts and I'll have to do double cardio days, it's going to be a rough 8 weeks. Plus dd's bday is next week....I must find the strength to avoid the cake lol and we also go to LA next weekend for a family trip, so I have to stay on track! Other than that, I have an appt with my FS today to go over some lab work they did so I will let you all know what the results are this evening


----------



## mj2013

So we got our bloodwork in and all is normal, all the genetic tests and blood clotting tests and everything was normal, so I guess I'm in the "unexplained" category. Just my luck!


----------



## gemgem77

Mj that hopefully means you get your rainbow baby next try xx


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> So we got our bloodwork in and all is normal, all the genetic tests and blood clotting tests and everything was normal, so I guess I'm in the "unexplained" category. Just my luck!

Did they suggest anything? Maybe next time get your progesterone monitored from the beginning?


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Castaway - that is such a beautiful name! Love it! ....and no you will not be huge by my competition date!, you've only gained 10 lbs within 24 weeks, that is freaking amazing! keep it up!
> 
> Tella - CD18 it is! nothing wrong with that! more time to prep for O ;)
> 
> Dark - sorry for your loss, mine was similar to yours last August but hang in there, you will get your rainbow!
> 
> Bright - your chart looks good! FX for you this cycle brings your rainbow
> 
> afm - I'm 2 weeks in and 8 weeks away now, the diet is tough but I'm sticking to it. I don't think I've made enough change in the past 2 weeks so starting next week my trainer will probably increase my workouts and I'll have to do double cardio days, it's going to be a rough 8 weeks. Plus dd's bday is next week....I must find the strength to avoid the cake lol and we also go to LA next weekend for a family trip, so I have to stay on track! Other than that, I have an appt with my FS today to go over some lab work they did so I will let you all know what the results are this evening

You are too kind, I feel HUGE already! LOL


----------



## mj2013

CastawayBride said:


> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> So we got our bloodwork in and all is normal, all the genetic tests and blood clotting tests and everything was normal, so I guess I'm in the "unexplained" category. Just my luck!
> 
> Did they suggest anything? Maybe next time get your progesterone monitored from the beginning?Click to expand...


Actually he suggested IVF with PGD, which is basically chromosomal testing of the embryo or something like that before implanting them in the uterus......he just skipped over the iui possibility because he says nothing is wrong with me sigh :nope:


----------



## Kelly9

You could also take baby aspirin for your cycle no harm in that. I might not jump straight to ivf it could be something as simple as low progesterone during pregnancy which is something they wouldn't know unless they tested throughout. I'm sorry You didn't get any clarifying answers <3 

I'm exhausted after a particularly difficult day withy almost 4 year old son. Feeling defeated and upset. Sigh. Parenting is so difficult. Way more difficult then I thought it would be with my kids being so young. I wouldn't trade it but I hate these kind of days. 

I think I'm in the tww but I have no clue. I got tired of doing opks and having sex so it's a wait and see approach. We'll keep DTD from time To time in case I didn't release an egg. 

Cast I love the name :)


----------



## Tella

CastawayBride said:


> I can't believe 24 weeks either and sadly still struggle with is this even real, still.
> 
> Saw the Doc last night and she was ninja fighting him as he scanned me! Lol she is doing well and getting bigger day by day.
> 
> I am always eating bc I am hungry and still lost 4 pounds. Up 10 at this point.
> 
> Our name is a secret but I will tell you ladies!!!
> 
> Olivia Ann will be her name :)
> 
> MJ I see your countdown to your bikini and I'm like I will be huge by then! Lol also out of work then!!

Aww sweet, i love her names!!! It is so beautiful and lady like!!! WOW only 10 pounds is great!



Dark_Star said:


> Well, I had a normal 5-day period 19 days after my D&C. It made me sad for some reason, knowing that the miscarriage was completely over and my body is all healed up. I feel like it's not fair that my body is all better while my heart is still hurting, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I was almost 12 weeks and had seen the hearbeat on an ultrasound. Statistics say that my chance of miscarrying was under 2%. It's still hard for me to wrap my head around all of this.
> 
> We're back to NTNP, I'm not tracking ovulation or anything yet. Although, I'll probably try to initiate some action on days 12 and 14, as previous to D&C my ovulation was days 12-14.

I understand completely what you mean but that, i felt like my body got better so much quicker than i wanted it to. Body going back to normal so quickly but yet in my heart i felt like i will still going through it physically as well. And my body regulated super quickly, i od again 21days later only 2 days later than the norm and had a normal LP which was like wth, its like it didnt happen. Which i suppose is good but hard still.

Thinking about you!!!! :hugs:



mj2013 said:


> Castaway - that is such a beautiful name! Love it! ....and no you will not be huge by my competition date!, you've only gained 10 lbs within 24 weeks, that is freaking amazing! keep it up!
> 
> Tella - CD18 it is! nothing wrong with that! more time to prep for O ;)
> 
> Dark - sorry for your loss, mine was similar to yours last August but hang in there, you will get your rainbow!
> 
> Bright - your chart looks good! FX for you this cycle brings your rainbow
> 
> afm - I'm 2 weeks in and 8 weeks away now, the diet is tough but I'm sticking to it. I don't think I've made enough change in the past 2 weeks so starting next week my trainer will probably increase my workouts and I'll have to do double cardio days, it's going to be a rough 8 weeks. Plus dd's bday is next week....I must find the strength to avoid the cake lol and we also go to LA next weekend for a family trip, so I have to stay on track! Other than that, I have an appt with my FS today to go over some lab work they did so I will let you all know what the results are this evening

WOW just listening to what is coming is making me tired. Im so sore on the sides today from the last two days of gyming that i cant even think about upping it lol

I think im gonna slow down next week though, and just go for runs on the treadmil instead of doing core conditioning classes. Will also keep to yoga on Tuesday not Wednesday, the Wednesday lady does very strong yoga and i want relaxing yoga.



mj2013 said:


> So we got our bloodwork in and all is normal, all the genetic tests and blood clotting tests and everything was normal, so I guess I'm in the "unexplained" category. Just my luck!

Im glad you dont have genetic problems, but i do understand the desire to get answers from tests we run. Its always bitter sweet. Im also unexplained and that to me just means that we havent tested for everything because there is something causing this battle. Maybe look into Immune testing as well before you do IVF. IVF is expensive and it doesnt overcome immune issues.



mj2013 said:


> Actually he suggested IVF with PGD, which is basically chromosomal testing of the embryo or something like that before implanting them in the uterus......he just skipped over the iui possibility because he says nothing is wrong with me sigh :nope:

That is so strange that FS can have such different view points on it. I asked my FS yesterday if he thinks doing anymore IUIs is beneficial and he just said they recommend IUI in two instances, 1) mild male factor which we dont have 2)unexplained infertility as it has shown slightly better success than TI. But he also said that you should undertake to do atleast 3 cycles as the compiled success ratio is around 40% but individually its not much higher than a normal cycle.

So yeah i dont even know if i want to waste money on IUI again, i have done 4 already but its alot cheaper than IVF.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well today!!!

MJ - I will be trying some other things before IVF. My FS suggested that as well but I am a little afraid so I will try everything before IVF.


----------



## Kelly9

We spent 20,000 on two fresh cycles and a frozen and that was with 80% of our meds covered through insurance. So yes very expensive. We have frosties left but are hoping to conceive naturally again so we never have to go back to the clinic. We've done it twice we can surely do it once more right? 

I'm just passing the days working out packing and getting excited for my trip! Af potentially won't be due until I'm at my friends place so I have lots to keep me occupied.


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks for the support ladies.
I'm on CD 7 and planning to DTD every other day until day 16. I'm not testing ovulation but previously I monitored for 4 months and I ovulated on day 12-14 every month.
Before the miscarriage I was worried I would never get pregnant. Now that I have, I'm not worried about that part any more... just worried about having another MMC. My baby was gone for 6 weeks before I knew.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe 24 weeks either and sadly still struggle with is this even real, still.
> 
> Saw the Doc last night and she was ninja fighting him as he scanned me! Lol she is doing well and getting bigger day by day.
> 
> I am always eating bc I am hungry and still lost 4 pounds. Up 10 at this point.
> 
> Our name is a secret but I will tell you ladies!!!
> 
> Olivia Ann will be her name :)
> 
> MJ I see your countdown to your bikini and I'm like I will be huge by then! Lol also out of work then!!
> 
> Aww sweet, i love her names!!! It is so beautiful and lady like!!! WOW only 10 pounds is great!
> 
> 
> 
> Dark_Star said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had a normal 5-day period 19 days after my D&C. It made me sad for some reason, knowing that the miscarriage was completely over and my body is all healed up. I feel like it's not fair that my body is all better while my heart is still hurting, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I was almost 12 weeks and had seen the hearbeat on an ultrasound. Statistics say that my chance of miscarrying was under 2%. It's still hard for me to wrap my head around all of this.
> 
> We're back to NTNP, I'm not tracking ovulation or anything yet. Although, I'll probably try to initiate some action on days 12 and 14, as previous to D&C my ovulation was days 12-14.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand completely what you mean but that, i felt like my body got better so much quicker than i wanted it to. Body going back to normal so quickly but yet in my heart i felt like i will still going through it physically as well. And my body regulated super quickly, i od again 21days later only 2 days later than the norm and had a normal LP which was like wth, its like it didnt happen. Which i suppose is good but hard still.
> 
> Thinking about you!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Castaway - that is such a beautiful name! Love it! ....and no you will not be huge by my competition date!, you've only gained 10 lbs within 24 weeks, that is freaking amazing! keep it up!
> 
> Tella - CD18 it is! nothing wrong with that! more time to prep for O ;)
> 
> Dark - sorry for your loss, mine was similar to yours last August but hang in there, you will get your rainbow!
> 
> Bright - your chart looks good! FX for you this cycle brings your rainbow
> 
> afm - I'm 2 weeks in and 8 weeks away now, the diet is tough but I'm sticking to it. I don't think I've made enough change in the past 2 weeks so starting next week my trainer will probably increase my workouts and I'll have to do double cardio days, it's going to be a rough 8 weeks. Plus dd's bday is next week....I must find the strength to avoid the cake lol and we also go to LA next weekend for a family trip, so I have to stay on track! Other than that, I have an appt with my FS today to go over some lab work they did so I will let you all know what the results are this eveningClick to expand...
> 
> WOW just listening to what is coming is making me tired. Im so sore on the sides today from the last two days of gyming that i cant even think about upping it lol
> 
> I think im gonna slow down next week though, and just go for runs on the treadmil instead of doing core conditioning classes. Will also keep to yoga on Tuesday not Wednesday, the Wednesday lady does very strong yoga and i want relaxing yoga.
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> So we got our bloodwork in and all is normal, all the genetic tests and blood clotting tests and everything was normal, so I guess I'm in the "unexplained" category. Just my luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Im glad you dont have genetic problems, but i do understand the desire to get answers from tests we run. Its always bitter sweet. Im also unexplained and that to me just means that we havent tested for everything because there is something causing this battle. Maybe look into Immune testing as well before you do IVF. IVF is expensive and it doesnt overcome immune issues.
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Actually he suggested IVF with PGD, which is basically chromosomal testing of the embryo or something like that before implanting them in the uterus......he just skipped over the iui possibility because he says nothing is wrong with me sigh :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> That is so strange that FS can have such different view points on it. I asked my FS yesterday if he thinks doing anymore IUIs is beneficial and he just said they recommend IUI in two instances, 1) mild male factor which we dont have 2)unexplained infertility as it has shown slightly better success than TI. But he also said that you should undertake to do atleast 3 cycles as the compiled success ratio is around 40% but individually its not much higher than a normal cycle.
> 
> So yeah i dont even know if i want to waste money on IUI again, i have done 4 already but its alot cheaper than IVF.Click to expand...

Well we went to Carlos Bakery in Hoboken, NJ! I had cake, my friend made brownies AND I have a crumb cake from Carlos bakery. :haha:

I do love Olivia and cannot wait to be able to tell our friends/family!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I looked up some immunologists but none are covered by my insurance, I would have to get the cost of it first but am going to check into it. If we do IVF I already know we're doing it in Cancun, I feel pretty comfortable there and it's definitely much less than here in the states. 

Brighteyez - I don't think the universe has IVF planned for you (just my feeling), I think you'll get your rainbow way before then ;) FX!!

Castaway - that sounds so yummy! I'm officially on mostly fish like tilapia and tuna all of next week with veggies of course, but my protein bars got cut out of my diet as of this weekend. For these girls to do all this for a figure competition over and over again? this will be my first and last lol. I love food too much!

Kelly - FX for you! and AF doesn't show and you have an awesome trip. I love to travel, even road trips, any excuse to get up and go ;)

afm, well yesterday I was kinda confused my FS said only IVF and when I mentioned IVF out the country he got snippy. Before I left though I got copies of all my records as I didn't like the way he reacted. I literally got in the car and called my gf to tell her about him getting short with me, and I felt like I must have blacked out or something because I feel like I missed something because he had no reason to get short the way he did (I don't black out ladies, I just felt like I was missing something lol). Anyway, after talking with DH last night, the next closest FS on my insurance is literally 3 hours away and I am probably going to go see what she says. I really want to try IUI first and not just jump to IVF. O and btw the Dr called this morning to apologize for his reaction to me saying I wanted to do IVF out the country (ok asshole, sorry if you were offended because I wasn't going to give you my money). Then he says my MRI says my cyst is fluid filled so now he doesn't know if it's dermoid.....really dude?? So am I supposed to have this surgery or not? 
Sorry for the rant ladies, I know it's a lot. I have another appointment with another surgeon on Jul 9th, for a 3rd opinion, because I have no answers to anything. Thank God we are on a break from TTC because I would be super duper stressed out right now with all the i don't know's!


----------



## Kelly9

MJ maybe he was having a bad day? At least he apologized it takes a lot to do that. 

Dark I find not testing for ovulation less stressful. I stopped doing opks because I was getting annoyed with the lines. I usually wait till I have ewcm and my nips hurt when breast feeding then when I do an opk it's positive so I get away with only one day of testing so I monitor but I do it randomly which Helps. 

I'm still waiting either I'm at most 6dpo or anywhere less then that. I still think it's possible I O'd with the first positive opk I had because I had sensitive nips and lots
Of ewcm and the day after positive opk my cm dried up and even though I had another positive opk a few days later I didn't have another single sign of ovulation. I got my new moon cup in the mail finally so I'll be trying that out when af shows! I hope it doesn't leak like the other menstrual cups I've tried. Oh maybe it's possible my body tried to release two eggs a few days apart? I did take soy ISO. Is this even possible? 

Off to google.


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - that's what dh said, that maybe he had a bad day but he aplogized lol. As far as double eggs, I've heard they can release within 48 hours of each other or less typically, so it is possible. Are you going to wait it out to see if af comes or will you test before? FX for you!


----------



## Tella

mj. wow that sounds like a very strict eating plan you on. I think for the other people is a lifestyle so not as much of a punishment and control. 

Sorry your doc was being nasty, but like you said atleast he apologised. and it would make me wonder why he even got offended bad day or not. It's good to get a second opinion and third if that is what you need to feel comfortable. 

a dermiod cyst from what I have read wil have foreign tissue in it not just fluid. and if it is a normal cyst then a op could be excessive. 

dark, good luck with the bd. No opks make life alot easier. 

bright, I agree with mj. Your rainbow is coming the natural way :winkwink: have you started testing yet? 

afm, I did a cbfm stick to see how the estrogen line is and I would definitely have gotten a peak today. lh line is quite a bit darker than normal so I'm happy. It seems like the opks I have is crap. hardly getting lines on it ! Will temp to I get confirmed o and then see how I feel about continuing. 

bd took a knock due to dh having excuses :cry: hope to get some bd in tonight and tomorrow! !


----------



## brighteyez73

I am scared to test! I was suppose to test today but I am scared of a bfn.


----------



## Kelly9

No I don't test unless I have reason to suspect I'm pg and I know my early pregnancy symptoms without a doubt so I just wait for af. Less stressful. We are technically ntnp so not testing helps to keep the stress down. I'm more aware of how much I want to be pg since the mc which has made it a but more difficult not focusing on it at times. Plus since I have no idea if I ovulated or not or when testing would be pointless. 

Af might be coming soon I've got the runs and I usually get that before af though I hope she holds off another week I don't want a short lp!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - yes I supposed others who do this all the time are used to it but seeing how this is my first....and last, I'm just fighting to get through. Hope you do get some bd tonight and tomorrow and catch the egg. Which opk's do you have? they sound like they have got to go!

Bright - I'm praying for you! when you feel ready.....I can't wait :)

Kelly - no poas? I would die! but I guess it is a lot less stressful that way 

afm, not much going on, prepped all my meals and will be in the gym bright and early. We go to LA this 4th of July so I have to get all my workouts in. I think I may O on the 3rd or 4th too, not like it matters but that would be cd16/17 when I typically O.


----------



## Kelly9

It's less sad when I don't test. I guess when you know chances of conceiving are 2% you don't get your hopes up lol.


----------



## Tella

Mj, I will NEVER EVER buy these again!!!! They are terrible ones and it is casettes so i dont even get to pee on it :haha: only in a cup.

So BD didnt happen, DH keeps giving me excuses. But i will get him back in the TWW, he will see how it feels to get excuses all the time.

Did another CBFM stick this morning and the LH line i super dark and estrogen hardly there, still do a opk but i think it will be +. So not sure if O would be today or tomorrow. Dont have the O cramps i normally get. Time will tell.

Good luck with this week and the training.

Kelly, you very strong not to test often but i get it and alot of cycles i dont even bother myself.


----------



## CastawayBride

Tella said:


> Mj, I will NEVER EVER buy these again!!!! They are terrible ones and it is casettes so i dont even get to pee on it :haha: only in a cup.
> 
> So BD didnt happen, DH keeps giving me excuses. But i will get him back in the TWW, he will see how it feels to get excuses all the time.
> 
> Did another CBFM stick this morning and the LH line i super dark and estrogen hardly there, still do a opk but i think it will be +. So not sure if O would be today or tomorrow. Dont have the O cramps i normally get. Time will tell.
> 
> Good luck with this week and the training.
> 
> Kelly, you very strong not to test often but i get it and alot of cycles i dont even bother myself.

I hope you get some BD'ing!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,



I hope everyone is doing well. 

AFM - I broke and tested this morning and it was BFN :cry:! So I promised my DH no more testing unless I miss AF. I have been having slight cramping on my right side more like pinches. Temp went up a tiny bit today but doesn't mean anything. I also have alot of creamy CM which doesn't mean much either. But time will tell if no on to the bloodwork and HSG once AF starts.


----------



## Kelly9

So I think I might be hypothyroid. It would explain my bone tired exhaustion mood swings and unexplained weight gain despite eating super well and exercising a ton. Getting blood taken Wednesday. Part of me wants my levels to be normal but the other part wants an explanation for my symptoms. The nurse was like could you be pregnant and I said no. This has been going on for the past month just getting worse and I'm only just into my luteal phase now if I even ovulated. Ugh. 

Tella you go get him tonight. You could I as early as tonight or tomorrow I'd think. 

Bright it's still early days so don't fret over that test to much. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

8 days till I leave on my trip!!!!


----------



## Tella

Bright, 8dpo is very early!!!! Highest probability of implantation is around 8dpo so dont let that test make your feel out!!! I agree, wait it out. It saves us so many tears and heartache. When i got my bfp on 13dpo it was so faint that i only saw it 3hrs later dry and my beta came back 38 3hrs later, i mean surely a 25miu should have a proper line ????

Your chart is looking great, just stay hopeful!!

Cast, thanks i did manage to get some in last night late so a few extras are in there. Temps is confusing me a bit but oh well only time will tell, wont let it cause me to much stress.

Kelly, its great to have it tested to rule it out as it can also be the cause of early MCs and CPs! I completely understand the dilemma of wanting answers but not wanting something to be wrong. Holding thumbs it is something that can be treated easily!!!

AFM, My CM is gona completely creamy which is strange but my temp didnt raise much, and i played with some fake temps and it gives me O for today then i surely should still have fertile cm. Oh well not much i can do about it, just fxd we have caught that eggy and i get my bfp on Sunday the 13th!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Bright, like everyone else said. Just take a deep breath and wait it out. I hope This is it for you!

Kelly, I was in exactly that boat recently of going back and forth over whether or not I hoped my tests would show anything. When I tested positive for LAS, I was relieved and afraid at the same time! It felt really strange!

Tella, I wish our bodies weren't so confusing! Just want to turn on a light in there and be able to see what's going on. :dohh:



So I FINALLY got to talk to my doctor yesterday. He said he still wants to go ahead and retest for lupus anticoagulant syndrome at the end of August. If I test positive again, we'll do Clomid and attempt a pregnancy with daily shots of Lovenox in my belly. If I test negative, he wants to refer me to a specialist. If I somehow manage to get pregnant before retesting (sooooo unlikely), we'll do the daily Lovenox shots.

He said there's nothing he can do about my 12-day periods. He can't give me birth control because I might have a blood clotting disorder. He can't have me take low-dose aspirin every day because it would skew my retest results. So basically, I gotta tough it out.


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella - You are so sweet and encouraging. My temp dropped this morning so I am sure I am out now. But it must not be meant to be because I went home today and got some information that has turned my life upside down. My middle son girlfriend is pregnant. Doesn't it just feels like it's not meant for it to happen for me. Last time I was trying my oldest son girlfriend got pregnant and my grandson is now 1 1/2 years old. So I guess that is God trying to tell me something. My heart is broken:cry: and I am so stressed and confused right now. I will stay on just to keep in touch with you lovely ladies and enjoy all the BFPs.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh, wow! I'm so sorry!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies!

Tella - hope you got some BD in! I can imagine how you feel, I get frustrated when DH gives me some excuse too. Yes, my eating is pretty strict, did legs today which is my roughest day but it's over.....till tonight.

Bright - it's still early, your 10dpo, wait till at least 12/13dpo. FX for you!

Kelly - definitely get it tested, I was hypo too but now I take Armour thyro. I still gain weight pretty easy and it's very hard to lose even when I eat extremely well, so I completely understand, but it can also cause mc's so it's best to have it checked.


----------



## CastawayBride

GingerPanda said:


> Bright, like everyone else said. Just take a deep breath and wait it out. I hope This is it for you!
> 
> Kelly, I was in exactly that boat recently of going back and forth over whether or not I hoped my tests would show anything. When I tested positive for LAS, I was relieved and afraid at the same time! It felt really strange!
> 
> Tella, I wish our bodies weren't so confusing! Just want to turn on a light in there and be able to see what's going on. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> So I FINALLY got to talk to my doctor yesterday. He said he still wants to go ahead and retest for lupus anticoagulant syndrome at the end of August. If I test positive again, we'll do Clomid and attempt a pregnancy with daily shots of Lovenox in my belly. If I test negative, he wants to refer me to a specialist. If I somehow manage to get pregnant before retesting (sooooo unlikely), we'll do the daily Lovenox shots.
> 
> He said there's nothing he can do about my 12-day periods. He can't give me birth control because I might have a blood clotting disorder. He can't have me take low-dose aspirin every day because it would skew my retest results. So basically, I gotta tough it out.

I am glad you have a plan now!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Tella

oh bright, im so sorry girl :hugs: it definitely doesn't mean that its not meant for you, only that the time might not be right, I wish you all the strength and will power dealing with this new change in your life. will keep rooting for you still!!! who knows the attention diversion might just be what you need.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Bright so sorry to hear that. I hope you have some
Direction soon. 

If I do test hypo I'm going to wonder if it was the cause for my mc in which case I'll be super upset. It was easier to think that baby just wasn't compatible with life iykwim. Blood work tomorrow then it'll get sent out Thursday. Depending on where it has to go I may not know for a week or so. 

Mj what were your levels? I've never had issue gaining weight and when I started working out I lost so much so it's discouraging to see it all like back on. I'd be hoping it was just postpartum hypo because that usually resolves within a year or so. 

Tella yay for getting some in!


----------



## mj2013

Reading back and I don't know how my post ended up where it did, I must not have read all posts. 

Brighteyez - ((hugs)), I'm with Tella on this one, it doesn't mean it's not meant for you too. Just don't lose faith, there will always be hurdles and obstacles to reach/acquire anything worth having. 

Kelly - I'm not sure what my levels where then but I know they are good now. They have retested them and they said they're perfect now. 

Ginger - glad you have a plan of action, you'll get your bfp soon too.

Tella - yay for BD!


----------



## Kelly9

Well hypo is easy to treat thankfully. Nurse said I should have results Friday. If they're abnormal I'll go in for more blood work. The doc I saw today was not very smart tried to tell me he wouldn't treat me for hypo unless my levels were a 10!!! Standard course of treatment is to treat for anything above a 3! I'll push if my levels are higher and see another doctor if I have to. What sucks is I'm moving soon and I don't want to delay treatment if I need it as I'll just continue to gain weight and feel shitty about myself for it.


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow! I would say push him or demand a new doctor!



I ordered more inositol (found a 1lb bottle for like $27 on Amazon) and also got a bottle of Vitex so I could have free shipping. I'm hoping it will stop super long AFs and maybe make me ovulate! I really don't want to wait until September to TTC!


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger hears to hoping you get a sticky while waiting! 

Results tomorrow hopefully. Fingers crossed. Though something odd happened today I stepped on the scale and it was 3 pounds lower though I've been scaling back on my portion size big time so who knows if it's from that and my working out. I totally expect it to go back up for tomorrow. Though it was nice to see a lower number for the first time in ages. 

I've started packing for my trip! Leave in 5 days eeeee!!!! 

Still have no idea if I ovulated at all this cycle. I had creamy cm today at 8dpo I think or maybe I'm 9dpo by my last recorded positive opk. I have no idea anymore.


----------



## CastawayBride

Kelly9 said:


> Ginger hears to hoping you get a sticky while waiting!
> 
> Results tomorrow hopefully. Fingers crossed. Though something odd happened today I stepped on the scale and it was 3 pounds lower though I've been scaling back on my portion size big time so who knows if it's from that and my working out. I totally expect it to go back up for tomorrow. Though it was nice to see a lower number for the first time in ages.
> 
> I've started packing for my trip! Leave in 5 days eeeee!!!!
> 
> Still have no idea if I ovulated at all this cycle. I had creamy cm today at 8dpo I think or maybe I'm 9dpo by my last recorded positive opk. I have no idea anymore.

It may take a few cycles to actually ovulate again. I know mine was delayed as we talked about before. Having a miscarriage I believe is harder on the body then giving birth, it takes a lot to recover from it! Fingers crossed you did ovulate and you just don't have your usual signs!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I had signs when I got the first positive opk on cd 15 ewcm sore nips and cramps but then I got a positive opk on cd 18 to which is why I don't know. I can't be bothered to temp so I'll just wait and see if af turns up around the right time for one of my two possible ovulation times.


----------



## CastawayBride

Kelly9 said:


> Oh I had signs when I got the first positive opk on cd 15 ewcm sore nips and cramps but then I got a positive opk on cd 18 to which is why I don't know. I can't be bothered to temp so I'll just wait and see if af turns up around the right time for one of my two possible ovulation times.

Exactly what happened to me. I was like I know when I O'd and Doc was like your body can gear up and just not complete it. It is a very complex series that everything has to be aligned to actually complete.

What is interesting on my end is I stopped being intimate with my husband after the peak, we did it the day after. Doc thinks I could have completed the O like a week later, that means his swimmers hung around for a week for this little miracle! We were both shocked....Still in shock lol


----------



## mj2013

Happy 4th of July everyone! We're going to to LA today till monday, so I hope everyone has a good weekend. I'm 7 weeks out from competition tomorrow and I'm dying! but hanging in there.

FX for you Kelly!

Castaway - Hope you are doing good :)


----------



## Kelly9

Cast that is crazy! Yay for him having great swimmers! I would have fessed you'd have a girl based on that to if I didn't know when I joined you were already having a girl. 

So guys my thyroid is amazing. 1.57 which is pretty damn healthy. So obviously this mc has done something to upset my body and is causing me to gain weight. I'm not sure what exactly but it all started after the D&C and quiet frankly I'm sick of it. I'm still small but I want my old body back the one I've been working in perfecting for the past year. I'm in a very it's not fair kind of mood right now. Arg.


----------



## GingerPanda

Kelly, I gained a ton of weight after my D&C last July too! Before I got pregnant, my weight hovered around 165. I got up to almost 190 and literally nothing about my lifestyle had changed. I've been busting my ass since the end of April, and I've gotten down to 174.


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone! We're going to to LA today till monday, so I hope everyone has a good weekend. I'm 7 weeks out from competition tomorrow and I'm dying! but hanging in there.
> 
> FX for you Kelly!
> 
> Castaway - Hope you are doing good :)




Kelly9 said:


> Cast that is crazy! Yay for him having great swimmers! I would have fessed you'd have a girl based on that to if I didn't know when I joined you were already having a girl.
> 
> So guys my thyroid is amazing. 1.57 which is pretty damn healthy. So obviously this mc has done something to upset my body and is causing me to gain weight. I'm not sure what exactly but it all started after the D&C and quiet frankly I'm sick of it. I'm still small but I want my old body back the one I've been working in perfecting for the past year. I'm in a very it's not fair kind of mood right now. Arg.




GingerPanda said:


> Kelly, I gained a ton of weight after my D&C last July too! Before I got pregnant, my weight hovered around 165. I got up to almost 190 and literally nothing about my lifestyle had changed. I've been busting my ass since the end of April, and I've gotten down to 174.

MJ hanging in over here :thumbup:

Ginger & Kelly, I totally think the MC wreaks major havoc with hormones. I was miserable after the MC, more so, then post partum. It was horrific, emotionally and physically I felt like a balloon!

Kelly: Yeah, I kinda had a feeling it was a girl after I was told I did not O when I thought I did! When I had the blighted ovum we were trying the rhythm method, stopped being intimate 5 days before O. The day of surgery(which is why we stopped doing the deed, was waiting till the next month after ankle surgery), while the hospital knocked out, I O'd. I was testing positive 7 days later. I thought that was insane and the doctor said I am just not a candidate for family planning. I am not quite sure what we will do once baby is here and I am breast feeding.


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger I think that's what's going in though it just adds insult To injury. As if we haven't been through enough let's just make you gain a ton of weight to help your moods. Ugh. I was already in a pretty hard core workout routine and I still gained like 10 pounds. I've lost 2 since then so 8 more to go if I don't gain anymore. 

Cast that's crazy. Wish my dh's sperm were that good instead of sucky!


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies!

Finally back from Cali! We had a blast, but I was dying since I couldn't eat all the good food. Glad to be back, 6 weeks and 5 days left till competition. 

Kelly - Your 21 day program should be over now! How did you do?

Tella - How is it going? Has AF started yet? were you able to collect a sample for the labs?

Castaway - How are you and the LO?

Ginger & Brighteyez - How is this cycle going?

afm - nothing much going on, think I O'd while in Cali but no BD plus training for this competition. Hanging in there with my diet, dying to eat some good food! I'm literally counting down to Aug 23rd to tear up some pizza! :)


----------



## CastawayBride

mj2013 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Finally back from Cali! We had a blast, but I was dying since I couldn't eat all the good food. Glad to be back, 6 weeks and 5 days left till competition.
> 
> Kelly - Your 21 day program should be over now! How did you do?
> 
> Tella - How is it going? Has AF started yet? were you able to collect a sample for the labs?
> 
> Castaway - How are you and the LO?
> 
> Ginger & Brighteyez - How is this cycle going?
> 
> afm - nothing much going on, think I O'd while in Cali but no BD plus training for this competition. Hanging in there with my diet, dying to eat some good food! I'm literally counting down to Aug 23rd to tear up some pizza! :)

Glad you had a great trip but seriously can't wait for you to have some pizza as well! Lol

You see results from the training?

We are chugging along over here :)


----------



## GingerPanda

AF is MIA! BFN on HPT.

Lots of acronyms! :haha:


----------



## Tella

ginger, boooo on the bfn! !!! how you get nice lines as a surprise! !!!

mj, I can imagine how much you crave pizza it's the one thing I battle with to cut out when limiting gluten. 6 weeks will be over before you know it! !

afm, only 9dpo today amd counting down to my bfp in 5 days on Sunday the 13th!! :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Af showed for me yesterday so I either had an 11 or 14 day lp which I'm happy with. Very heavy flow though :( no hope this cycle as I'm traveling and away from hubs! Going to drink lots of wine!!!

Program is over and I lost a few inches but not much with the weird weight gain I've had. I haven't weighed myself officially since af showed on the weigh in day and I always gain a couple pounds of bloat during af so will do final weight and measurements in 3-4 days.


----------



## mj2013

Castaway - yes I am seeing results, I'm tired but my 6 pack is just barely starting to peak through, hopefully in weeks it will be fully visible.

Tella - 3 more days till hpt bfp :flower::flower:

Ginger - anything yet? BFP? AF?

Kelly - sux AF showed up but FX for your next cycle!

Bright - are you around? I hope you're feeling a little better :hugs::hugs:

afm still training like a mad woman and eating the same thing every day. Can't wait for 6 weeks to be over! I want some pizza...and fried chicken and mozarella sticks...lol my list is so long it isn't even funny but I won't go crazy after, don't want to gain everything back, a little but not a lot. 

O I also met with another Dr yesterday, I'm waiting for his nurse to reserve the hospital for my surgery, he did an u/s yesterday and the cyst is still there and he thinks it's dermoid. So I'm having him do the surgery and we're planning for the last week in August right after my competition. He says it's outpatient surgery and I can be back in the gym in a week :thumbup:


----------



## GingerPanda

Still in limbo! I won't get a positive. I was only taking a cheapie test to see if a BFN would make AF come. I stopped taking Vitex in case it was holding off AF or something.


----------



## Kelly9

My cycle is almost gone and it looks like I may have finally figured out my mentrual cup! I've managed To get it to work the last two days :) Enjoying the start of my vacation as well. We've been busy!


----------



## brighteyez73

Welcome back MJ!!:flower:

I am ok:thumbup:, I had my HSG today and my right tube looks blocked which was a bummer. But hey that's been my life these last couple of days. How are you doing?


----------



## MrsDiaz

Hi ladies hoping for all to get sticky beans well my see elf iam now 7 dpo.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - Can't wait for your test day tomorrow!! :)

Bright - did they say if they can do anything about the right tube? try not to be so bummed, it's going to happen!!

Ginger - still nothing?

afm - exactly 6 weeks out as of today officially. Still super tired but hanging in there. I lost 5 lbs this past week which was crazy! I couldn't believe it but it happened, even with me drinking a gallon jug of water daily....kinda crazy. My abs are still fighting to come through, I just wish my butt would get the memo and start tightening quicker! In 6 weeks I'll send you guys pics :)


----------



## MrsDiaz

Im going to test tomorrow also, ill be 9 dpo, im starting to cramp now and lots of cm


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck to our testers!!! 

MJ way to go! Can't wait to see pics! 

Finally my body is getting the memo and I've managed to loose 4 of the 11 pounds I gained. Hopefully it keeps going down! Feeling good about myself again or getting there.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, testers!

And awesome job on weight loss to those ladies fighting for it!



AFM, still nothing! Just wish AF would hurry up and show already!


----------



## MrsDiaz

Thats great MJ. Ladies I'm 9 dpo i tested this morning and think its a negative :/ Im having a bit more off and on cramping tho. The first time I knew i was pregnant because I had lots of blue veins but idk now I think some of the blue veins are sill tere so its harder for me to detect if Iam, any lades had a bfp after 9 dpo?


----------



## GingerPanda

I think the vast majority of people get BFPs after 9dpo. That's so early.

My first BFP, I didn't get a faint line until right before bed 14dpo. Second time, I got a faint one on 10dpo and was shocked.


----------



## MrsDiaz

hmm maybe ill test at 11 dpo?


----------



## MrsDiaz

yeah last pregnancy i didn't get a bfp until 23 dpi...you can only imagine how crazy i was going!


----------



## MrsDiaz

The test I took this morning dried up and when it did I spotted something, I took pics of it and tweaked it, but I need opinions, i hope this it for me >.<


----------



## mj2013

Mrsdiaz - 9dpo is definitely early. I got a positive once at 9dpo but the others were all after 12dpo, so don't give up yet. 

Kelly - way to go with the 4 lbs!!! only 7 more to go! you got this!

Ginger - that is frustrating, my goodness!! I hope something happens soon.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

I hope everyone is well. 

MJ - you are so encouraging and inspiring. The doctor wants to to another sperm analysis on DH and he said I can go on medications that will make me ovulate from both tubes and hopefully we can catch one that way. If not IVF will be the next option. The left tube is clear so we have our fingers crossed. We are trying to think positive.


----------



## mj2013

Bright - I definitely agree in your DH doing another SA. However, what meds will they give you? clomid? You may want to try IUI at least once and then do IVF....what do you think? or you wanted to just skip IUI all together?

afm - My surgery is officially scheduled for Aug 27th! 4 days after my competition. Can't wait to get that over with and get back to TTC :)


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Tella - Can't wait for your test day tomorrow!! :)
> 
> Bright - did they say if they can do anything about the right tube? try not to be so bummed, it's going to happen!!
> 
> Ginger - still nothing?
> 
> afm - exactly 6 weeks out as of today officially. Still super tired but hanging in there. I lost 5 lbs this past week which was crazy! I couldn't believe it but it happened, even with me drinking a gallon jug of water daily....kinda crazy. My abs are still fighting to come through, I just wish my butt would get the memo and start tightening quicker! In 6 weeks I'll send you guys pics :)

6 weeks will be over before you know it!!! And best is that you counting down both things you have been waiting for and then you can get back to being bunnies and working on that bfp!!!!



MrsDiaz said:


> Im going to test tomorrow also, ill be 9 dpo, im starting to cramp now and lots of cm

Any news on the testing front for you?



Kelly9 said:


> Good luck to our testers!!!
> 
> MJ way to go! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Finally my body is getting the memo and I've managed to loose 4 of the 11 pounds I gained. Hopefully it keeps going down! Feeling good about myself again or getting there.

Well done on loosing 4 already!!! 



GingerPanda said:


> Good luck, testers!
> 
> And awesome job on weight loss to those ladies fighting for it!
> 
> AFM, still nothing! Just wish AF would hurry up and show already!

WOW that is insane that it is MIA so long, did you confirm O last month?



MrsDiaz said:


> Thats great MJ. Ladies I'm 9 dpo i tested this morning and think its a negative :/ Im having a bit more off and on cramping tho. The first time I knew i was pregnant because I had lots of blue veins but idk now I think some of the blue veins are sill tere so its harder for me to detect if Iam, any lades had a bfp after 9 dpo?

My BFP was only on 13dpo and it wouldnt have shown earlier. But i dont test early so not 100% sure.



brighteyez73 said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is well.
> 
> MJ - you are so encouraging and inspiring. The doctor wants to to another sperm analysis on DH and he said I can go on medications that will make me ovulate from both tubes and hopefully we can catch one that way. If not IVF will be the next option. The left tube is clear so we have our fingers crossed. We are trying to think positive.

Fxd DHs analysis is good and that you just need a little bump on the ovaries to get some healthy eggies and a bfp soon there after!!! 

My patience is running so low at the moment that i just want to do another IVF, but dont have the funds for it :cry: Im really trying to see how i can do it in Oct like i have been wanting to do since last year Jan.



mj2013 said:


> Bright - I definitely agree in your DH doing another SA. However, what meds will they give you? clomid? You may want to try IUI at least once and then do IVF....what do you think? or you wanted to just skip IUI all together?
> 
> afm - My surgery is officially scheduled for Aug 27th! 4 days after my competition. Can't wait to get that over with and get back to TTC :)

YAY for having a date and that you can get back to the fun of TTC :haha: Hows the transformation coming along?

AFM > I testing on Sunday and got a BFN, then my AF was 2 days late!!! Normally only have a 13day LP but had a 15day as AF started this afternoon. I think FF has my o date wrong as i have never had a AF go MIA unless ive been on progesterone.

So we back to immune follow up testing this month and then we will see what that brings.


----------



## GingerPanda

Tella: I didn't confirm O. Wasn't temping. I just assume I don't O, because I never have when I wasn't on Clomid. :shrug:

I think the missing AF is just PCOS shenanigans.


----------



## Kelly9

Tella sorry for the bfn :( I hope we all see bfps soon! 

MJ I'm out till end of August to looking forward to having DH near me again! Even though I know we have no hope it's still hard missing a cycle. 

I've gone and gained back those 4 pounds with all the high sodium food I'm eating but that's all my fault lol. Still working out at my friends house though with our moving soon I won't be able to for a couple of weeks and I don't like that one bit! 

Bright hopefully you won't need to go for ivf!


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies! 

Tella- sorry about the bfn. Do the immunology test again before ivf. Have you been able to send in menstrual sample this time around? 

Kelly- vacations will do that to you lol, but you'll work it off! 

Ginger- have you had to take meds to start af due to pcos? Will they give you that again? 

Afm- still hanging in there, I think af is going to start by tomorrow. Here's a pic of the abs I woke up to yesterday morning, I still need to lean out a lot more and be more solid but it's a work in progress
 



Attached Files:







20140715_075238_resized.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## GingerPanda

Daaaaamn, Mj! Well-done!



I'm in a wedding next week, so I've kinda gone from hoping she shows to hoping she doesn't. :haha:

The soonest I would be able to try (if I test positive for LAS again) would be about September, anyway.


----------



## 3Minions

Holy MJ! You're smokin'! Is it a fitness or body building competition?

Wishing all the best for the rest of you gals.


----------



## mj2013

Thanks ladies :)

3minions - it's a bodybuilding comp but they have a fitness section. I'm not doing that though, I'm in the figure category which is between bikini and light weight bodybuilding. 

Ginger - sounds like AF can wait till after the wedding then ;)

AF started for me today, a little early but at least she probably won't be here for my competition, she would've come and gone!


----------



## Kelly9

Those are some nice abs!!! I've been sweating out ab workouts about 4-5 times a week they've been taking a beating.


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - You are looking great!!! Awesome work!


----------



## mj2013

Bright - you're getting close to O time, will you be using the kit this month? since you didn't get to use it last month? fx for you!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - Yes we are going to use it this time. I hope it works.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck!


----------



## MrsDiaz

as for me...well i tested and I believe it was another negative and af is due today! but hope not, funny thing is my periods are painful, especially after my DnC but it hasn't been that painful this now they come and go.....another interesting thing is I started to have stuffy and runny nose yesterday, I'm very congested now and I been having headaches. Thats what happened to me with my last pregnancy. It felt like a small cold. My body is giving me all these symptoms but the tests are telling me Im not. Today is 14 dpo, my last pregnancy I didn't get a bfp until 23 dpo. UGH!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsDiaz

good luck!!


----------



## MrsDiaz

good job! look at that flat tummy!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, how you all keeping? Been quite on bnb lately been so busy with work that i battle to stay ahead.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still traveling. 3 dpo roughly but no sex this month due to hubby being across country. Looking forward to my next cycle. Had a dream last night that I was hanging out with a friend and I peed on a stick and have it to her, it was positive. So I'm very hopeful it'll happen for us again in the near future.


----------



## Phoeniix

When I went to the ER for my miscarriage, the nurse practitioner recommended I wait one full cycle before trying again. But my ob/gyn said 3 full cycles. She also said that the wait time is the same for women who miscarry naturally or have a D&C. I just found it odd how they provided different time frames.


----------



## Kelly9

The biggest reason why docs will tell you To wait providing no other factors are at play is for dating purposes. You are more fertile right after a loss or pregnancy then any other time apparently so if you're ready go for it.


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing?

I'm 4 weeks out from competition, struggling but still haven't cheated and still working out hard. I can't wait for it to come. 

Tella - any new test results? immune tests etc??

Bright - Have you used the iui kit as yet?


----------



## brighteyez73

Great MJ keep up the good work. We did try it and baby dancing. I couldnt tell when I was ovulating because of all the positive opks and temps were weird plus I forgot to temp two days. So we will see. LOL havent tested waiting until Tuesday!


----------



## brighteyez73

Oh and forgot I had some. Really sharp pain yesterday on my right side. It made me stop in my tracks and it was on and off, today its just small pinches here and there.


----------



## Tella

Kelly9 said:


> I'm still traveling. 3 dpo roughly but no sex this month due to hubby being across country. Looking forward to my next cycle. Had a dream last night that I was hanging out with a friend and I peed on a stick and have it to her, it was positive. So I'm very hopeful it'll happen for us again in the near future.

Atleast you dont have POAS creeping up on you!!! Fxd it is a sign of next month!



Phoeniix said:


> When I went to the ER for my miscarriage, the nurse practitioner recommended I wait one full cycle before trying again. But my ob/gyn said 3 full cycles. She also said that the wait time is the same for women who miscarry naturally or have a D&C. I just found it odd how they provided different time frames.

My FS said when ever i feel comfortable to try again. I started immediately afterwards.



mj2013 said:


> Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm 4 weeks out from competition, struggling but still haven't cheated and still working out hard. I can't wait for it to come.
> 
> Tella - any new test results? immune tests etc??
> 
> Bright - Have you used the iui kit as yet?

WOW 4 weeks already! Time flying by, feels like just the otherday you said you gonna do it!!! But you looking amazing so it is so worth it!! I can imagine it is tough but you doing amazing!

Yes i got results, i will past the post from my journal. Ive hardly been on BnB so not posting much at the moment.



brighteyez73 said:


> Oh and forgot I had some. Really sharp pain yesterday on my right side. It made me stop in my tracks and it was on and off, today its just small pinches here and there.

As long as you have spermies in there you have a chance and that is all that counts!!! THe pinches and pulls is good sign!!!! Fxd for a 2 liner soon!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Tella yes it's nice not to have to worry about that. I'm safely in the tww approaching the 1ww. I hope my period comes sooner though cause we'll be driving to our new home and am scheduled for af during the week of driving which sucks :( 

Can't wait to get some from hubby and ovulate so we have a proper chance 

MJ best of luck. Youve got stronger will power then myself with the diet side of things.


----------



## brighteyez73

GM, ladies! 
How is everyone? Its been quiet on here lately, I hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## mj2013

brighteyez73 said:


> GM, ladies!
> How is everyone? Its been quiet on here lately, I hope everyone is doing ok.

Bright- your chart looks good! Have you tested? FX

I'm hanging in there, 3.5 weeks left, so not much going on on my end. 

Tella- I read your journal entry, sounds so good! I'm excited for you, getting closer ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Bright your chart is looking pretty interesting!


----------



## Tella

ooooh bright, that spike is awesome! !! Cant wait to hear the results! !!

mj, sorry I forgot to go find it. Will do so tomorrow.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Tella and MJ - I don't know what's going on I got a BFN this morning and I am 12DPO. Slight temp drop and still have headaches and mild cramping. I don't think this is it. I should have a bfp by now if it was 12dpo is good timing for it. AF may be here later today or tomorrow.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sorry about the BFN, Bright. Hopefully it's just a shy BFP!


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I looked in your journal and found it, that's why I said it's exciting! I'm so happy for you, I think your bfp will be coming soon ;)

Bright - Give it another day, I got a bfp at 13dpo once. Still hoping for bfp for you!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey ladies - is it normal to still have milk in my breast after 7 months?


----------



## Kelly9

Bright yes if you squeeze you can get milk for quiet a while after you stop nursing.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok, I haven't nursed I over 13 years and I didn't squeeze I just too the bra off. I have 4 kids and nursed them all and never had this happen. But again Its been yeeaarrrrsss since I did that LOL


----------



## Tella

Bright, your temps are still looking great, you still well above the coverline so dont loose hope yet. When you gonna test again? 

I have no clue about the milk expect that your prolactin levels should be below a certain point for you to ovulate which it obviously is but also it cant be to high or you wont fall pregnant. Im rooting for a bfp when you test rather but if AF does come i think you need to have it checked.

Mj, oh cool thanks girl!!! I also believe it is coming and it will be sooner than we think :winkwink: So we officially in competition month hey? Need to see a updated pic to see how you progressing, i went to a gym class last night again in like 5 weeks and i can feel it :lol: But it felt great to be moving around!!!

Afm> im jsut taking this cycle very relaxed. I wanna know when i o but dont really care either LOL I think i missed it but we having fun bding so we will have spermies waiting even if it is later. My chart is a mess so not anything to go by, will just wait till like CD35 before i test if no AF.


----------



## Kelly9

Bright that is a long time! Can't hurt asking the doc about it next time.

Tella I didn't do opks this month but I know roughly when I O'd. I usually don't do opks till I strongly suspect I'm o'ing and then they are usually positive within a day or so I like taking it more relaxed no temping minimal opks and sex whenever.


----------



## mj2013

Bright - not sure about the milk, I only bf for 3 months as my milk dried up so not sure if you would still see it so long after. Any new tests? 

Tella - yes 3 weeks left but workouts are getting more intense and food is still a struggle! I will upload new pics soon, haven't taken anymore recently. My butt is my real issue, it isn't tightening as quickly as I need it to and I really don't want to have a jiggle butt on stage lol. This cycle sounds pretty easy going for you, what cd are you?


----------



## Tella

ahhh sorry af got you Bright :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Bright sorry the witch got you :hugs: 

Af showed up for me 5 days early so my lp was 10-11 days. Short but I can still get pregnant with an lp that long plus I know it'll get longer each cycle at least it has after past pregnancies. I'm excited she showed early because my hubby and I will be driving for a week to get to our new house and I did not want af then! Plus now we can have sex when we see each other lol it's been a month!!! And I'll O earlier in August now so we can try a little sooner. I expect ovulation to be around aug 18-21


----------



## mj2013

Bright- :( sorry af showed, don't lose faith though! 

How's everyone doing? 2 weeks and 1 day left! Then I can have pizza Yayyyy. I got my suit today, attached a pic, granted I'm not tanned yet nor have they pulled water so your muscles stand out but hopefully I'll look 10 times better on show day ;)
 



Attached Files:







20140807_183300.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tella

Love the costume its very sexy! !!! wow girl you look amazing! !!!! Well done on your hardwork amd dedication! !! what do you mean pulled water?


----------



## brighteyez73

Thanks Tella, MJ & Kelly9 - We went to see the Urologist yesterday and he said my husband didn't have any major issue other than low sperm count. I have his test results if you ladies can know how to interpet let me know and I will post. But he gave him some vitamins for men (ConceptionXR Reproductive Health Formula). Have any of you heard of this? Also, my tempature is really weird this morning it seems to climbing early. I didn't get any OPKs yet because I thought I had sometime. What do you ladies think?


----------



## GingerPanda

Mj! Omg, well-done! You look fantastic!

Bright, it's good that hubs doesn't have a more serious problems. I hope the vitamins work! I know it can take up to 3 months to really get any results. Also, you could ask about putting him on Clomid. Sounds weird, I know, but it's supposed to do wonders for low count in men!




AFM, AF finally showed! :happydance:


----------



## mj2013

Tella- Thank you, right now I drink a gallon of water a day which is 3.7 liters, so the last week they cut your water intake day by day leading up to the show and you lose water weight and your muscles stand out, that's how those ladies on stage look to cut! 

Bright- sometimes they can give dh clomid, like ginger said, also they can put you on it too so you create more eggs and he has more targets. Are you going to do iui? That may work for you since the problem is dh's count. 

Ginger- thx :) I'm hungry though lol, for something other than tuna, tilapia and grilled chicken. Yayyyy for af finally showing up. Are you taking clomid by the way? I don't remember. What's the plan for this cycle?


----------



## GingerPanda

Nah, no Clomid this cycle. They're redrawing my LAS test to confirm diagnosis on the 26th, and my doctor (understandably) would rather have the results before I get pregnant again. But I am taking Vitex for the first cycle along with my inositol. It helped AF show up, so I'm hoping it might make me ovulate. :haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

Thanks for the advice Ginger and MJ. I will differently ask about it.


----------



## Kelly9

Bright I can interpret them somewhat it's been a while but my DH has male factor infertility. 

MJ Wowzers! Love the sparkly bikini to! 

I had sex last night!! First time in a month lol it's nice to be back with DH in the same place. Bring on ovulation! I'm psyched and feeling very positive this cycle.


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies!

everyone is so quiet! where is everyone in their cycle. I'm week away from competition, I can't believe 10 weeks went by so quickly :) and in 10 days it will be surgery day.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm almost half-way through this cycle. I've been taking my Vitex every day, but I don't think I'll ovulate. That's okay. My redraw to confirm the lupus anticoagulant syndrome diagnosis is on the 26th, I think. I had to wait 10 weeks, and it was so far away so I tried to not think about it... and now I can't remember when the test was supposed to be! :haha:


You'll do great at your competition! You look awesome!

I've been practicing rune-reading, and I decided to cast runes for you. I'm not entirely sure I believe in this stuff, but it is fun. I'll put it in spoilers for you, just in case you don't want to read it. :)


Spoiler
Right now, you're experiencing a period of self-awakening. You have a vision, and you're getting personal growth from it. Your only obstacle is yourself: You need to break through and take the power to change yourself. If you do that, and you seem to already have, then you'll reach a period of great inspiration and be at peace with the voice within yourself. Continue on this path going in to surgery and beyond, and I see reward, fruition of your dreams, and peace and happiness. The outcome of this situation is a demonstration of your perseverance, strength, and endurance. I see stability, and I see you as a stronger person (both physically and spiritually) for having taken this journey.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm ovulating. And near hubby! Big blob of ewcm today and sensitive nips :) getting me some over the next few days. 

Also amidst moving. We've made it to our new northern posting but the house is a mess. We're trying to get furniture all set up and the items we drove up with all settled before our big haul of crap arrives. Oh god. I don't know where it's all going to fit. 

Oh and I'm sick and I just got over a horrible case of cellulitis. Nasty skin infection in my legs.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger- I think the redraw date is coming up because I think you had the test right before I started competition training. Thank you so much for that reading, it definitely speaks to me :) ty ty

Kelly- yayyy for ovulation! Even if you do seem to jabbed alot going on right now, just get some bd ;)

So dh and I are thinking of just going for ivf with pgd outside the country in October/November, I've been doing my research and am a bit anxious, nervous and excited in one, but we're still in the planning stages


----------



## GingerPanda

Exciting! Let us know what you decide!

Kelly, oh no! I hope you feel better and get some BD in!

I am pretty sure the redraw will be the 26th. Probably won't get results until September. They told me it would only take a week to get them back last time, but it took more than two. I was pissed lol


----------



## Kelly9

We did. I'll do an opk today and the next couple of days to see if I get a positive. I've been on antibiotics so they've been giving me more ewcm but I had other O symptoms yesterday. If we DTD at the right time great! If not whatever there's next month and I've got way to much going on atm! 

MJ that is exciting. I was excited when we first did ivf I guess I'd still be excited except I'm really hoping for another freebie pregnancy.


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - I didn't know you did ivf. How many times? were they successful? deatils please lol


----------



## Kelly9

MJ yes we did 3 cycles total. Our first fresh cycle was icsi we got pregnant with 1 though we put back two 3 day embies. Sadly Hannah passed away at 5 months gestation from a rare condition. We then did a FET ASAP and it was negative then decided to do another fresh icsi cycle and got pregnant with Lexi. Were you looking for other more specific info? 

I got a positive opk today so am definitely ovulating I tested to late last night so not sure if my day time one would have been positive or not I usually get 1-2 days worth of positives. Getting some more loving tonight and the next 2 nights after that!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Kelly, Just wanted to know how it went for you :)


----------



## Kelly9

Well I got a super dark positive opk today so am ovulating for sure. Likely tonight sometime. Hopefully I can get some loving again tonight if dh's work allows for it he's been called out so much since we arrived here!


----------



## mj2013

FX for you Kelly! BD away!

Bright & Tella - how are things going?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? 

AFM - I am trying to catch up with you all posts. I have been MIA due to interterviewing Fertility Centers with the DH. We have finally found one Shady Grove Fertilty Center. However getting records from my current FS has been like pulling teeth.


----------



## Kelly9

Bright yay for finding a clinic! I do hope you can get your records over without to much hassel. 

I'm in the tww. Let the ignoring begin.


----------



## mj2013

Hey Bright - glad you've found a place. I've actually heard of them, can't remember which board or website but haven't read anything bad. When is your 1st appointment?


----------



## brighteyez73

My first appointment is September 2nd at 3:30pm. I am excited, just got all my papers from OB/GYN and FS and ready to take it to SGFC(Shady Grove Fertility Center).


----------



## Kelly9

Excellent news! 

Our house hold items are arriving tomorrow! I am crossing my fingers for minimally broken items and at least 1 functioning tv out of the two. If both are broken and we need to order a new one the kids and I will go insane.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies, 
How is everyone?


----------



## Kelly9

Bright we're Ov buddies :) whoot whoot! 

I just did like a 14 hour day of unpacking. All our stuff arrived today so imma be busy the next couple days lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good morning, lovelies! Hope you're all well!


My LAS confirmation redraw is next Tuesday. I'm soooo impatient! Knowing my luck, I won't get my results back for two weeks or something. Don't those lab people know that my future is in their hands?! :growlmad:

I'm going to be very upset if it comes back negative. So very upset. I don't want to have to go to a FS for more testing. I want to have found my issues!


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - Yayy:happydance: hopefully this will be our month. We are still trying because the doctor said it wasn't impossible for us to get pregnant just would be really playing Russian Roulette. So hopefully one of those bullets hit the target for the both of us Kelly!!!:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I have a question:What do I do if I am driving overnight (11pm) and may not get to temp in the morning at my regular time. I will not reach my destination until my regular temping time in the morning. Should I take a nap when I get off and temp once I wake up befor I leave or just leave it alone? Once I reach my destination I wil be able to temp that next day at regular temp time.


----------



## Kelly9

Bright do you have fertility issues? As for temping I'd either just leave it or sleep for a bit then take it right when I wake up but mark it as different. 

I hope you've found your issues!


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - the only issue I have is right tube is blocked. I leave tonight around 11pm to take my neice to Winston Salem, NC for school. It is a 6 hour drive from Baltimore. I was going to take a nap when I got off at 4pm until 9:30pm and temp but I am not sure if that will help. Or should I just temp Sunday morning and not worry about Saturday's temp?


----------



## Kelly9

I wouldn't worry about it. That's not so bad might just take a little longer you're body is suppose to alternate ovulation sides I believe. 

More unpacking!


----------



## GingerPanda

I would just make sure I slept for four consecutive hours before I took my temp and call it good.


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been MIA. My competition was this past weekend and I placed 3rd. So I'm happy about that! Surgery to remove my cyst is tomorrow morning bright and early, hoping for a super quick recovery. 

Ginger - did you retake your test as yet?

Kelly & Bright - Hope you guys are doing well :)


----------



## Kelly9

MJ yay!!!! Congrats! Best of luck for the surgery. 

Bright did ff move your Ov date? 

I'm feeling af coming milk supply has dropped. I just hope she waits 4 more days so my lp is at least 12 days long.


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - yes it moved it. Do you think that's right?


----------



## Kelly9

It very well could be because you had ewcm the day before and going by your other temps the newer date follows more in line with the 3 rises. Did you DTD after to cover your bases? It's hard to tell for sure just because you didn't use opks to triple check.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Mj!

They drew 7 vials of blood yesterday for the retest.

Spoke with one of my sisters about some issues she had during pregnancy. Pretty enlightening.


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - I didn't get any EWCM just creamy and we DTD the day before and the day after "O". I agree it goes along with the 3 high temps. My temps are different this cycle hope its a good thing. How are you?


----------



## mj2013

Bright - I think your FF chart looks right as far as O date, fx!

Ginger - Can't wait to hear the results! it takes 2 weeks right?

Kelly - have you tested yet?

AFM had my cyst removed this morning, am home now. They were able to save my left ovary and tube, so I'm happy about that. I just hope recovery will be quick, quite uncomfortable at the moment.


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations MJ and I hope recovery is quick for you!


----------



## Kelly9

Mj do you still have your right ovary? Glad your surgery went well!

mrsbright sorry I misread the chart lol! I'd say you o'd later. 

No I haven't tested I don't test till AF is late or a strongly suspect I am pregnant (usually I can tell just by early signs and symptoms) and I'm having none of those at 10dpo. So I suspect af will be here in the next 1-4 days. I'm going to eat some chocolate and drink some wine now :)


----------



## Kelly9

Plus I have a CAT scan scheduled for sept 23 for my abdomen to check out swollen lymph nodes on either side of my hips and I don't think you can be pregnant to have one of those and this is something i can only do then because of where I live so I need to not be pregnant this month even though a birthday bfp would have been amazing. I will test on my birthday if no af which is aug 31 by then I will have made it past my usual lp, at least lately since it's been on the short side since the mc.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies!!

Kelly - you think I o'ed later? I am a 15-20CD ovulator. When would you say I o'ed? My cycles range from 28-30 days (average 28/29).


----------



## brighteyez73

Good monring ladies,

My temp stayed up today please let me know if you see anyting on these test please.
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-28 09.06.53.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6









2014-08-28 09.09.22.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3









2014-08-28 09.12.56.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









20140828_090540.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kelly9

I can see where the test line should be but don't see colour which could mean an evap or the beginning of a positive. I would go with Ov dates that ff marked so it's still early and very possible it's a bfp. I'll be crossing my fingers for you. 

I feel af coming all crampy and moody and wanting chocolate. I'm 10-11 dpo today so I need af to hold off 2 more days at least I'm tired of short lps.


----------



## Kelly9

Bright with your temps I think it looks good!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - Thank you! Sorry you feel AF is coming.


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - My temps have never done this before. Also it would be funny if I get a BFP just before I got the FC on Tuesday.


----------



## GingerPanda

Bright, I can't see anything on the tests, but it seems you're very early, so you're not out yet!

Kelly, I hope your LP gets longer. Have you tried Vitex?

Mj, congrats! Both on your placement in the competition, and on having your left tube and ovary saved! That's awesome! :happydance:


Yeah, I'm expecting it to take about two weeks for my results to come back.

But now I'm worried I might have hyperthyroidism instead of PCOS. My symptoms never quite fit PCOS, but my old doctor (who was a jerk) just said "If you don't ovulate, you have PCOS." Even though I don't have cysts, which seems like it should be a requirement for *Poly-Cystic Ovarian Syndrome*. :dohh:

New doctor just went along with old doctor's diagnosis.


I had my TSH tested last September, and it was 1.07. This June it was 2.7! Supposedly that's normal, but the ranges for what is and isn't "normal" for TSH are all screwed up. Ideally, it would be much closer to 1 like it was last year. I've gained at least 20 lbs since last summer... It sucks. All my symptoms that the old doctor attributed to PCOS are actually better fits for hyperthyroidism, and other stuff I couldn't explain, too. Like forgetfulness, my weak and brittle nails, my hair falling out, my skin being all dry and patchy, etc etc etc.


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger do you mean hypothyroidism? I believe thats the one with weight gain and higher tsh numbers. Usually anything over a 3 is considered hypo and possibly treatable though not all doctors will treat it unless it hits a 5. If it does end up being hypothyroid and you're that symptomatic I'd push further investigation and treatment. 

Bright i look forward to your upcoming tests :) We conceived my son naturally the cycle before we were to start IVF! It happens more often then you think!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, hypothyroid. Sorry. I had just finished reading an article that mentioned both hypo and hyperthyroid and got them mixed up. lol

I've contacted my GP about doing thyroid labs.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ginger - Thank you very much!!!

Kelly - That is what happend to us the last time. September 30, 2013 DH did sperma analysis and October 1, 2013 I took HPT and it was a BFP. So crazy ~ :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mj2013

Ginger- was just about to say you probably meant hypo
I'm hypo and take meds for it.

Kelly- yes I still have my right ovary, but the dr said they may have to take the left ovary with how the cyst was attached but he was able to save it. 

Bright- don't see anything on the tests but your chart looks good! FX for you

3minions- ty! How's it going? You should be due really soon?


----------



## Kelly9

excellent mj!


----------



## LeahLou

Ginger, have you looked into Hashimotos? I have symptoms of mainly hypo but it varies so much it's very hard to detect unless you have a good doctor. It's explained the hard time TTC, mc's, constant exhaustion, random weight gain then rapid weight loss then I gain it all back, etc. If someone with thyroid problems gets pregnant, it's best to go ASAP and get bloods checked to see if you need to be medicated.


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - very good!


----------



## GingerPanda

LeahLou said:


> Ginger, have you looked into Hashimotos? I have symptoms of mainly hypo but it varies so much it's very hard to detect unless you have a good doctor. It's explained the hard time TTC, mc's, constant exhaustion, random weight gain then rapid weight loss then I gain it all back, etc. If someone with thyroid problems gets pregnant, it's best to go ASAP and get bloods checked to see if you need to be medicated.

I'm going to my GP's lab today to have my Free T3/T4 levels drawn, so I've only just started on this journey. Seems I have a lot of the same symptoms as you, except the rapid weight loss. SUPER easy (if not impossible NOT to) to gain weight, really difficult and slow to lose weight. Most times I can't lose weight, no matter how hard I try. But I am always pretty tired. Hard for me to function well on less than 8 hours of sleep. I prefer to get 10-ish, if I can. I'm also VERY forgetful.


----------



## Kelly9

Hypo would mean you would gain weight hyper is when you loose it so that would explain why you're not loosing weight. I think it's definitely worth a look. I had my thyroid checked a while ago due to unexplained weight gain fatigue etc but my levels were 1.57 which are normal. I think the mc just screwed me up I still can't loose the last 7 pounds I gained it's very frustrating.


----------



## Kelly9

Well still no AF, which means my lp is officially longer then any of my cycles since the d&c so thats something to celebrate. 

Bright whats going on with you?


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - I am ok. Temp went down some today so not sure what's going on. Will know in a couple of days if AF shows.


----------



## Kelly9

Boo! I hope it goes back up!


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - I hope so too..


----------



## LeahLou

You're not alone with those symptoms girl! I can't wait to get it managed either. Hopefully they give you some revealing news!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hopefully! I'm so sick of being fat and tired all the time! Lol


----------



## Kelly9

Ok ladies I'm officially 30 today! I've got no grey hairs and no wrinkles and this! OMG!!!!! Best birthday gift ever.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mj2013

Omg omg! Yayyyy Kelly! Woo hoo! Best birthday gift ever! Congratulations mama :)


----------



## Kelly9

Mj I'm still in shock, I totally didn't even suspect until the night before I tested then I thought maybe I might be. This is just crazy, I"m thinking my husbands bad sperm have somehow improved for us to have conceived naturally twice so fast!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Kelly! :happydance:


AFM, all my tests (thyroid AND lupus anticoagulant) came back normal. So now I'm back in limbo. Doc wants to put me on Clomid to try a pregnancy again. I don't know if we'll try one more time before seeing a RE or not. Will have to talk to hubs.


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger I'm sorry you don't have answers but not having lupus is awesome! I hope the clomid works and you get a super sticky baby!


----------



## GingerPanda

Honestly, I was really hoping I would have the lupus anticoagulant syndrome, because then I would know I had a chance at a sticky baby! Right now, I'm too scared to try, because I feel like something is just not right. But our insurance is not going to cover the RE, so... I guess we might as well try again. I'll probably try to heavily distance myself from the pregnancy, though. I'm just going to assume it will fail. Hopefully that will keep it from hurting so bad if/when it all goes wrong.


----------



## Kelly9

Do you typically loose the pregnancies early? Have they looked into blood clotting issues? high NK cells or any of the basics? We paid out of pocket for our 2 fresh and one frozen ivf cycles it was expensive but at least our meds were 80% covered through our personal insurance.


----------



## GingerPanda

I lost the first one at 8 weeks and the second one at 6 weeks.

I have so far tested negative for thyroid issues, lupus anticoagulant, and anticardiolipin antibodies. So I don't have antiphospholipid syndrome. So, negative for two different blood clotting disorders. Never been tested for NK cells. That's the sort of thing you go to a RE for.

Hubs and I decided we would try one more time before seeing a RE.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope third time is that charm and that it was just bad luck and nothing else.


----------



## LeahLou

I totally understand Ginger! Losses are beyond hard especially recurrent. I felt the same way after my 13 week loss. Maybe take some time to grieve before trying again? It's unfair that we're robbed of the joy of pregnancy. We're robbed of knowing that when you get a positive, there's a baby at the end of the road. But You can't let it beat you. I admit I'm pretty numb to it when I get pregnant but we have to keep our heads up cause those babies are worth loving and having for whatever amount of time they're given. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

It's been February since the last loss. I don't need more time to grieve. At this point I'm just angry at the world (and all the preggos that are like "Oh, I got a BFP on the first try and now I'm due any day, lalala miscarriages only happen to other people") :haha:

I'm never going to be more ready to try again than I am now. Only a successful pregnancy is going to start healing these wounds.

Thanks for listening to me vent, ladies! :hugs:



Gonna call my doctor today and ask for Clomid. (I can't ovulate without it.)


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger I totally agree that another pregnancy will help heal. When we lost Hannah at 5 months gestation my therapist thought I was nuts for wanting to get pregnant again right away. But I knew it would help. We had to go to the fertility clinic and the first cycle was a bust, a frozen one but then we did another fresh and got pregnant and I saw the light again. This wasn't till 6 months later but it did a lot to help. Yes there were not so great times and I worried every step of the way but I do not regret my decision.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - get the clomid! I'm rooting for you girly :)

Ladies so I have a bit of situation. I'm healing great and all from surgery and DH and I were planning on IVF soon but now he started saying maybe we shouldn't try again, he has 1 and I have 1 so maybe we should let it be.......can we say I'm heartbroken. I don't even know where to go with that :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely open up and tell him how you feel.

It could be that he's worried about trying again.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I'd be having a chat with him, my husband and I mentioned having 3 then after our second he wanted to stop but I said no he'd promised me 3 so unless I cnaged my mind we were having three lol! That I he hates condoms so never covered up and voila my last baby on the way lol.


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - you're so funny! lol, he did promise me to try IVF at least once, so I'm going to go with that, if that doesn't work then I'm fine with not actively trying but i think he needs to at least honor that.

Ginger - my mom and best guy friend both said the same thing, that he's probably talking out of fear that well end up going through another mc again and doesn't want to.

Thank you both ladies! :)


----------



## 3Minions

Hugs MJ. I hope he comes around.


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely hope he comes around, hon!


I'm taking extra Vitex every day trying to get AF to show, now that I've got my 100mg/day Clomid sitting next to my bathroom sink. Plus, if I start before Monday, I don't have to get a pap! (Hate those things!) :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

ginger they wouldn't give you prover to bring on a period? or do your periods actually show just take longer?


----------



## GingerPanda

Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. They could give me Provera, but it would take two weeks to work. I had luck in a few days with extra Vitex. Hoping that wasn't a coincidence. Worst case scenario, I can ask for Provera tomorrow at my yearly appointment.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Kelly - Congrats yaaayyyy!!!!:happydance:

MJ - Maybe he is just scared. DH was questioning the IVF last week but since the visits he has been ok. I have to try and reassure him often to make sure he's ok. He just doesn't want to experience another loss and I am sure that is your hubby's fear too. hugs, kisses and a talk may help. Hope he comes around soon. :hugs:

AFM - Sorry I have been MIA. We have been busy with the IVF prep things:wacko:. We found out that the insurance company covers everything:happydance: except the chromosomes testing, which is fine. Our first appointment was 9/2/14 and it was just a session to discuss the next steps and what we need to do to get the ball rolling. on 9/5/14 I had a a AFC, Sonohysterogram and Mock transfer done. It was a little overwhelming but we got through it. The FS said my uterus was textbook perfect and he hadn't seen on like it in years:thumbup:. That made me feel good I think. I have 6 resting eggs in my left ovary and 7 in my right, he seemed very please with that:thumbup:. We are now waiting for the insurance company to approve the IVF which he said should be back in two weeks. Until then we have to complete an IVF talk class and and injection class which are all schedule within the next two weeks. I have feeling a little nervous and scared just because it seems like soo much but we will get through this. I think he said he will start me on my BC next week....I will have to double check that. I started vlogging :happydance: which seems really cool and therapeutic. We decided to vlog the whole IVF journey for ourselves and others. A few ladies on Youtube that vlog their experience inspired us to do this. I found their vlogs very encouraging and informational so I hope mines can be the same for someone else. So after every appointment we will vlog if not while we are there. Well that's it for me, I am super excited and can't wait to see what's next. Also, this morning my temp was super high too early but not too worried about it.


----------



## Kelly9

Bright thats awesome! Woohoo for full coverage! Wish my insurance did that we spent 20 grand on IVF between two fresh cycles and a frozen then we had a wait list to do ivf so it took ages to start. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for this cycle and the ivf cycle. 

Still no ms for me :) and got my 3+ on my digi today the id's are getting darker everyday they're about as dark as control now so I suspect they'll max out in a week. My fret's maxed out a while ago and now the test line steals in from the control so the control line is getting fainter :haha: I have 2 or 3 more frer's I'll use then I do a couple of ic tests randomly before I stop testing all together.


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger I hope she shows asap!


----------



## mj2013

Bright- yayyyy so exciting! I would love to follow your vlog, so keep me posted when u start. That's so awesome insurance covers your ivf

Ginger- hoping things get rolling for u soon

Kelly - thank goodness no morning sickness! I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Kelly9

mj I want the ms! It's very reassuring feeling like crap all day long and I had it for all my other pregnancies so this is very annoying! It makes me worry a little although I still feel good about this pregnancy. We're still keeping it under wraps from people till we hear the heartbeat at the very least. 3 more weeks till I can try. So far away!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone?

MJ - Here is the link https://youtu.be/1L1J_wD9Fs0 please subscribe. I love feedback and advice from you ladies.


----------



## Kelly9

Bright I would subscribe but we're on limited data for internet where we live so can't watch videos! Eats up to much of it. 

I'm pukey today!!!! :yipee: and so happy about it. lol! I know that will change but I dry heaved while brushing my teeth :)


----------



## GingerPanda

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> MJ - Here is the link https://youtu.be/1L1J_wD9Fs0 please subscribe. I love feedback and advice from you ladies.

It says the video is set to private, so I can't see it. :(

I will totally subscribe once I can watch, though!


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - aww that's ok I will update you via BB. I am so excited that you are pukey today!!!


----------



## Kelly9

lol thanks :) I hope it continues!


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - yayy for feeling pukey lol, what some women wish would go away we wish would start! lol No negative thoughts.....only positive! this will be a good pg for you. I already want to know the gender but will have to wait another 4 months or so before you find out and let us know :)

Bright - I'm going to see if I can subscribe to your channel, will let you know if I have any issues. 

Ginger - how's it going?


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm getting a pink vibe from Kelly already. :haha:


Thanks for asking, MJ. Had my yearly GYN appointment today. Had to do full-on exam with pap-smear and titty-checking... Ugh. I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate paps! Hate them! My cervix hurts now.

Still no AF. He said he'll give me Provera if she doesn't show up in two weeks. :coffee:



How's the situation with your hubs?


----------



## mj2013

Bright - youtube is telling me the same thing as Ginger, that's it's private and I can't see :( 

Ginger - I hate hate hate them too! I did my pap 2 weeks ago ugh, I so dread them. DH is coming around, think I will get to at least attempt IVF once, and hopefully it works, if not, then I think that will be it for us actively trying. I think I can live with that, I just want me last try dammit! lol BTW, you should cast some runes for fun for me and let me know what they say :)


----------



## Kelly9

Thankfully I had a pap in July so no pap for me this cycle! YES!


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ & Ginger - I apologize this is my first time and I have no clue what I am doing. Had my son help me fix it and now it is working.


----------



## GingerPanda

mj2013 said:


> BTW, you should cast some runes for fun for me and let me know what they say :)

They say the ride that has brought you to your current situation has been stormy and completely out of your control. They also seem to indicate that the conflict you are currently facing involves feeling like there will be a large financial loss or/and a loss of happiness. If you address this conflict, the runes say that you will find out some secrets or hidden information, and that you may have to sacrifice your own feelings. But when you do, the outcome of the situation predicts a great boon in the area of personal relationships for you.


I don't think the rune reading brought up whether you will have success or not with IVF. I think it was pretty much all about clearing the air with your husband and really making sure you guys are on the same page. :flower:



When I specifically ponder IVF for you, the runes I get indicate a flow of emotions and energy, caution, conflict (and the will to overcome it), and again a strengthening of personal relationships.


----------



## GingerPanda

Brighteyez, I have subscribed! Your name is so pretty! :)


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - it all makes sense to me! Thanks a million! :)


----------



## mj2013

Bright - I just watched your 1st vlog :) I'm so excited to follow your journey! but ammm hello....u felt alone.....what am I? chopped liver? just kidding :) :haha::haha: When do you start your birth control pills?


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you very much!! My mom love french. It is suppose to be spelled La'Treace but as a child I never spelled it like that it was too much so I just kept it the regular way (Latreace).



GingerPanda said:


> Brighteyez, I have subscribed! Your name is so pretty! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ and other BNB friends - Never,:nope: you ladies are awesome!! Just when I am with my friends they all have all the children they want and with me and my hubby wanting more they don't understand supportive but don't understand. Neither does my mother so the people closets meaing in my life day to day don't get it, so that makes me feel alone. They think we are crazy because our youngest is 13 and oldest is 21, stating you're almost done....why do you want more. My husband and I always wanted a large family, we've always said at least 5kids since we were 15 and 19. We love children and raising them but our families and friends don't understand. So it makes it hard to share with them all the news all I have is my hubby, you ladies and the vlog on youtube:hugs:. I get excited and want to talk or express about the TTC journey and they just give me that you crazy stare :wacko: I really really appreciate all of you more than you know :cry: It's hard doing this with out support but I have you hubby and you ladies so I will be fine. :winkwink: Thank you all for your comments, support, advice and concerns it really gets me through.:hugs:



mj2013 said:


> Bright - I just watched your 1st vlog :) I'm so excited to follow your journey! but ammm hello....u felt alone.....what am I? chopped liver? just kidding :) :haha::haha: When do you start your birth control pills?


----------



## Kelly9

bnb can be a great outlet when others aren't around or are tired of listening... if it weren't for bnb I would have driven my husband mad lol.


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - I feel you I would have done the samething. I just love my BNB sisters:hugs::happydance:


----------



## mj2013

OMG I would've driven DH crazy as well if it wasn't for BNB. Bright when will you be actually doing your real cycle? this month or next month? looks like I may be on for next month, so I may be right behind you. FX!


----------



## brighteyez73

mj2013 said:


> OMG I would've driven DH crazy as well if it wasn't for BNB. Bright when will you be actually doing your real cycle? this month or next month? looks like I may be on for next month, so I may be right behind you. FX!

MJ - I start my cycle next month. I hope we start together so I can have cycle buddy!! Are you nervous?


----------



## GingerPanda

Cycle buddies! How exciting!


----------



## brighteyez73

Ginger - wouldn't that be cool? I am so excited.


----------



## 3Minions

GL you guys!


----------



## mj2013

3minions- thank you :) how are things going with you? 

Bright - I'm more anxious I think. I start bc when af shows up the end of this month :)


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - I think we will be on the same cycle I will start once my first cycle comes on at the end of this month which is the 28th. Wow this is exciting and nice to have a buddy!

3Minions - Thank you and how are you doing?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm wishing yo guys all the best a lot of ivf baby dust!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies how is everyone today?

MJ- What's going on? It's been quite on here.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm still waiting on AF so I can start this Clomid cycle. :coffee:

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## brighteyez73

GingerPanda said:


> I'm still waiting on AF so I can start this Clomid cycle. :coffee:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Ginger - I feel like my wait will be ions from now but it will come. LOL We can wait together and cross our fingers and pray that the next cycle is ours.:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

it goes faster then you think once you start your meds, you get so busy with apts and such.


----------



## 3Minions

Hey MJ and Bright....
I'm doing well. 4 weeks until my due date and tomorrow is one year since I found out about our loss. I'm a mess of emotions right now. But I go for an ultrasound on Tuesday and hopefully everything looks good for another vba2c and this LO will be here safe and sound some time mid October.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger and Bright - I'm here waiting with you both. I felt crampish last night thinking maybe she was coming early, but nothing. So I think she should show up next weekend. 

3minions - do you know if you're having a boy or girl? I can't believe it's almost time already....my goodness time flies! I think Castaway is due this month.


----------



## brighteyez73

3minions - I am positive that everything will be fine with baby and delivery. Please keep us posted. 

Kelly- I really hope so. It just seems so far LOL


----------



## 3Minions

MJ, it's another girl 

And yes, Castaway is due like a week before me. She's still waiting. Whigfield had her little guy yesterday.


----------



## mj2013

3Minions said:


> MJ, it's another girl
> 
> And yes, Castaway is due like a week before me. She's still waiting. Whigfield had her little guy yesterday.

3minions - that's so cute that you and Castaway are both having girls :pink:
Time has flown by, it will be over before you know it. :winkwink:


----------



## mj2013

How are you ladies?

Ginger - any AF? How much longer before you start meds for AF if she hasn't showed up yet?


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll probably call my doctor's office today and tell them she's 16 days late. Hopefully they'll get me some Provera!


----------



## Kelly9

Bright did you DTD for this cycle as a last effort before ivf? 

MJ what's on the go for you? 

Ginger I hope they give you some provera


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly9 said:


> Bright did you DTD for this cycle as a last effort before ivf?
> 
> MJ what's on the go for you?
> 
> Ginger I hope they give you some provera

We did DTD but it wasnt't in an effort it just worked out to be around fertile time. We :sex: CDs 11,12,14,&16. According to FF the score is Good and for countdown to pregnancy is said High so we will see. If not bring on AF so I can get my IVF cycle stated:happydance:


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - not much going on with me. Just working away and waiting for AF. CD34 and still no show, by surgery must have thrown everything off, I hope it's not like waiting for AF after my mc, because I might go crazy if I have to wait that long. Going to jamaica tomorrow for 3 days....can't wait! How are you feeling? you're almost 7 weeks, time is freaking flying by!

Ginger - did you call for the provera?

Bright - FX for you on this cycle.....if it doesn't happen at least we have a plan ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Seems like it's dragging for me! I may get a dating scan though so that's exciting. I'm home visiting for 3.5 weeks and my doc here sent the req off and thinks I'll get an apt before I go home! Whoot whoot. Also just started nausea meds and I think they're helping though they make me tired and dizzy.


----------



## GingerPanda

Exciting times!


Still no AF for me. 20 days late now. Tried to call my doc for Provera on Friday, but sat on hold for 20 minutes and never got an answer. Now I have a UTI too. So I'll be calling again today and asking for both Provera and an antibiotic. Took a Vicodin last night to try to knock me out so I could sleep. Not sure it worked (a lot of pain medications don't really work on me), but at least it made me sleepy. I wasn't getting up every 15 minutes.

One of my smoke detectors must have a dying battery. It's been beeping since 6am.


:brat::brat::brat:


----------



## mj2013

Oh no Ginger! I hate hate uti's, mine are so bad ugh. I hope you get something for it ASAP. I'm still waiting for AF too, think I'm cd37 or 38 now sigh. Not complaining right now though since I'm in Jamaica but she needs to hurry up. 

Bright - How's it going? 

Kelly- hope you're adjusting to the meds, hang in there


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger I hope you can get meds. That sucks! 

Thinking period thoughts for you all! 

I'm adjusting to the meds though the fatigue of this pregnancy is unreal.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies

Ginger - I am so sorry that AF still hasn't showed up.

MJ - I am hanging in there. Just waiting for AF. How are you?


----------



## mj2013

Still waiting on AF over here. I kinda felt like she may show last night but no such luck. So the wait continues cd40 ugh. 

Ginger - were you able to get Provera?

Bright - Hiiiii


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing today?

MJ - HIIII!!! How are you feeling today? And where is AF?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm barfy. No change there.


----------



## mj2013

Awwww, a few more weeks and you'll start feeling better.

afm - AF decided to show today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: finally!!! BCP time for me.


----------



## brighteyez73

MJ - yayyyy we are right behind each other. I start today or tomorrow and I feel her coming too! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

yay for you two!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, everyone! :happydance:


I have three Provera pills left. Not expecting AF for another few weeks. Ready for her to get on with it so I can get this 100mg Clomid cycle started! I'm super stoked to try a pregnancy with progesterone!


----------



## Kelly9

Ooo good that you got the meds ginger.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger- waiting on AF? How long do the pills take once you finish? Are you taking clomid this cycle? 

Kelly - can't believe you're 9 weeks already!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies!!!

Wow Kelly! Time is just moving along quickly. You will be holding you bundle of joy soon.

MJ -How are you doing? 

Ginger - How are you doing?


----------



## Kelly9

Still feels like it's dragging for me! I'm still barfy but I get the odd break for a day or two.


----------



## GingerPanda

AF started, today is CD4. I took my first dose of Clomid last night. Doing it CD 3-7. Had a hotflash in the middle of the night. I wish I would just ovulate like a normal person! :haha:

As it is, I'll be O'ing (hopefully) on my anniversary (the 19th) and testing on Halloween!


----------



## 3Minions

Gl gp!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay GP!!!!!!! Get baby making! Well in a few more days lol.

I had my first scan a dating scan, baby measures exactly with my dates and is well :) Still puking.


----------



## mj2013

Yayyyyy Ginger! tonight should be your last pill right? so now we wait for you to O! FX for you!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Bright and MJ where are you guys at now?


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - I am still taking the BCP until the 17th and my meds came today!! I am so excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo, things are moving along for everyone!

Yes, I took my last dose of Clomid last night. Hopefully the night sweats will go away. Hubs is a cuddler, so sleeping in the same bed as him when I'm having Clomid hot flashes is just one long nightmare! :haha:


Yay for getting your meds, Bright! I got the alert about your new video, but haven't had a chance to watch it yet.

Glad everything seems perfect, Kelly!


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger I don't miss clomid night sweats lol. Here to hoping for ovulation soon! 

Bright that would be exciting!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies how is everyone?

Kelly and Ginger - I rushed home to open them and I was totally excited and ready to get started. I went to the store and brought 2 totes so that I am organized, now I am ready to go once I hear the whistle blow.


----------



## Kelly9

I was excited when I got mine the first time to lol!


----------



## Tella

Bright and MJ, I keeping everything crossed for you guys for great response to the meds and loads of healthy eggies, great ER and ET!!

Kelly, i feel you on the MS, and i still have 2 weeks longer than you to contend with, but im happy as it brings me assurance of a healthy growing baby!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

I had a bit of a weird temp jump this morning. Hoping it's because I had some alcohol yesterday.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes alcohol can do that!


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA. 

Ginger - was just looking at your chart, you are definitely covering your bases with all that bd! FX and lots of positive vibes for you. 

Kelly and Tella - you guys are practically due the same time, 2 weeks difference, I'm so happy for you both. Kelly you're almost out of the 1st tri.....time is flying girl!

I'm 5 days into my med cycle, everything seems to be ok so far, just waiting it out. Next week I should know what is what for sure. No crazy side effects or anything though... thank goodness, just praying for the best. Bright is exactly a week behind me so we've been comparing notes along the way :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing? This IVF stuff can consume you and have you missing out. 

Kelly - how are you feeling? So excited to get all the updates on you pregnancy!!!

Tella - Hope you are taking it easy and enjoying the jelly bean!!!

Ginger -Are you doing anything different this cycle?

AFM - I took my last BCP yesterday:happydance:!!! Went to baseline appointment today and everything is a go for me to start me injections on Monday :yipee:!!! But I am scared to do the injections by myself :nope::sad2::brat::haha:. But I am sure I will be fine :shrug:. I have another appointment on Thursday to see how things are going and what needs to be done next, so things are moving along smoothly. And MJ and myself are IVF cycle buddies how cool, right? She is right we have been helping each other along and encouraging each other. She is such a Jewel:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

The injections aren't bad bright oh get used to them and good at doing them! I remember sometimes having 4 or more a day. 

Getting close to second tri! It still feels like it's dragging for me to be honest. I'm still exhausted and having ms more often then not. I can get babes heartbeat on the Doppler fairly easy now and it's been about 180 everytime. I'm having strong girl feelings and hope I'm right! Won't get another scan for 8-9 more weeks so just chilling and keeping busy. 

I actually have a job interview for the first time in years on Thursday. Very nervous as I want this job but I'm also having issues getting a license to work for the province we live in so frustrated and stressed to. 

MJ yay for starting meds already! You should mostly feel normal until a bit before collection then you'll likely feel tender or full in your abdomen and then some slight discomfort after collection as well as retained fluids for a bit after. 

Wishing the both of you the best for your cycles! 

Ginger have you ovulated yet?


----------



## GingerPanda

Eek! I'm so excited for everything everyone has going on!


Haha, yes. Lots of BD! This weekend is our 6th anniversary, and we may not even have sex. :haha:

I think I am 1dpo today. As for if I'm doing anything different, I'll start on progesterone if/when I get a BFP.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for 1dpo!


----------



## Tella

Mj, its great that you not having side effects yet. I had horrible estrogen headaches but luckily they go once you stop injecting.

Bright, the easiest and best to ease into it is to put some ice on the spot then you dont even feel the needle.

Kelly, only realised now how close we are :happydance: 

Ginger, fxd you start that progesterone in a week and bit!! :dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella said:


> Mj, its great that you not having side effects yet. I had horrible estrogen headaches but luckily they go once you stop injecting.
> 
> Bright, the easiest and best to ease into it is to put some ice on the spot then you dont even feel the needle.
> 
> Kelly, only diffin now how close we are :happydance:
> 
> Ginger, fxd you start that progesterone in a week and bit!! :dust:

Tella - Thank you for the advice, I will definitely try it.


----------



## Kelly9

Tella o didn't realize it either till MJ mentioned it :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, ladies. I am OUT for this cycle! Looks like the Clomid didn't work after all. I think I'm going to actually cancel my CD20 progesterone blood draw. I don't feel like wasting money on it.


----------



## Kelly9

Giger how do you know it didn't work? Maybe you'll just ovulate late? Clomid always had my ovulating around cd17-19 when taken cd3-5. Would the next step be injectible meds to get you to ovulate?


----------



## seaoftwilight

Hi, ladies! I'm glad I found this forum. I had a miscarriages about two weeks ago. :cry: I had a D&C on the 9th and a check up a week later. Doctor said that my recovery is perfect. I wish my emotional recovery was that good!:wacko: The doc recommended waiting until after AF to TTC but the I sont necessarily need to prevent anything either. I want to try ASAP! oven ever been so impatient. My hubby insists to wait until after AF though and he isn't budging. 

I rally can't wait until AF comes so I can start trying again! I'm glad to join you ladies in this journey to get our rainbows!


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - why do you think you're out. My temps are normally elevated while on clomid and then drop after I finish my last pill and then will go back up once I ovulate. I'm not too sure you're out just yet. BTW congrats on your 6 year anniversary!!! :)

Kelly - How you feeling? still having ms?

seaoftwilight - welcome! Sorry about you mc, I know how hard it can be. I didn't wait to try and neither did a lot of the other ladies. We basically said if our body was ready then it would happen, if not then there's always after af starts. It's just a little hard to figure out when you may be ovulating after your D&C because it's hard to tell when your hcg gets to 0 and your body is getting ready to O, but if you feel ready then I'd be the last person to tell you not to try. I completely understand :)


----------



## seaoftwilight

Mj2013, thank you so much! I want to try right away but DH insists on AF because last time, we got pg right after stopping the pill and didn't know when I ovulated. My dates were all over the place. My pregnancy wasn't progressing like it should have but the doctors didn't know for sure because I had no lmp to go by. It was beyond stressful and DH wants to wait until AF to avoid that stress again. I know in my heart he is right but it's just so hard to wait!


----------



## GingerPanda

Sea, sorry for your loss! I would wait for dating purposes, and also to make sure your lining is better after the D&C. But I know how you feel. I probably would have tried again immediately after if it was possible for me. But my body doesn't ovulate, so it was impossible for me.



I know I didn't ovulate. My body is resistant to Clomid. I've been through 9 rounds and have only ovulated twice. I'll be asking my doc for 150mg next cycle. Or maybe ask about Femara.


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger I'd be asking about injectibles next to if only that few cycles of clomid worked. I hope they can figure out something to help you ovluate.


----------



## GingerPanda

Put in a message with my doctor's office about trying Femara next cycle. I don't know if he'll go for it or not. I would like to try anything I can before I do injectables. They would probably want to monitor that with ultrasounds, which would be expensive. My insurance flakes at even the slightest whiff of infertility.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - I have heard that femara is better than clomid so hopefully he will try it with you to see how it works.


----------



## Kelly9

We had to pay for all ours as well the scans were worked into the cost of IVF for us. 

Still having ms but not as often I get a day or two off from it every couple of days. I've had a horrible cold the past week though and through the worst of that I had ms so it wasn't fun. Right now I'm on a break day thank god cause I still feel like poo.

mj and bright have either of you had folly scans yet to see whats growing?


----------



## Tella

Happy 12 weeks Kelly!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoop whoop end of first try for you!

Hopefully MS will be gone completely soon.

swaoftwilight, :hugs: :hug: Im so sorry for your loss, you have found a great bunch of ladies and i truely hope you get a rainbow quickly. As for trying i also started trying immediately, FS told me if i feel up to it then go for it.

Bright & MJ, hope the injections are going well and you have loads of follies ready for you on your scan.


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella said:


> Happy 12 weeks Kelly!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoop whoop end of first try for you!
> 
> Hopefully MS will be gone completely soon.
> 
> swaoftwilight, :hugs: :hug: Im so sorry for your loss, you have found a great bunch of ladies and i truely hope you get a rainbow quickly. As for trying i also started trying immediately, FS told me if i feel up to it then go for it.
> 
> Bright & MJ, hope the injections are going well and you have loads of follies ready for you on your scan.

The injections are going better than I thought. I wish I had loads of follicles but I only have 8 right now and they are doing good. I had monitoring done today and will go back Wednesday for another one.

How are you feeling momma?


----------



## GingerPanda

Happy 12 weeks, Kelly! Tella, you'll be there soon too!

MJ and Bright, I think about you guys every night before I go to sleep and hope you're growing big follies for a fantastic round of IFV. Is that weird? :haha:



Hubs and I have made the decision to adopt. _An adorable kitten!_ I'm so excited. I think one of my cats would adore a little furball to play with and love on.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - I know I said congrats already but I'm so happy for you! truly happy :)

Kelly - Happy 12 weeks, into the 2nd trimester you go! hopefully the ms will go away for good soon. 

Ginger - anything new going on?


----------



## GingerPanda

Nothing new. My doctor still hasn't called me back. I don't care about the progesterone draw results. I know they were negative for ovulation. But I left him a message with questions about Femara and so on. I wish he'd call me back so we can talk about that. I know I could bump my Clomid dosage up to 150mg. But I kinda want to try Femara.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - you stopped temping? was trying to look at your chart. Awww I think about you too all the time, even though I don't come on here as much as I used to right now, I always wonder how your cycle might be going :) I think you should try the femara, I've heard it's a lot better than clomid. 

retireval is tomorrow, around 24 follicles. However, I am scared out my mind about tomorrow and hope I don't get ohss


----------



## brighteyez73

GingerPanda said:


> Happy 12 weeks, Kelly! Tella, you'll be there soon too!
> 
> MJ and Bright, I think about you guys every night before I go to sleep and hope you're growing big follies for a fantastic round of IFV. Is that weird? :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubs and I have made the decision to adopt. _An adorable kitten!_ I'm so excited. I think one of my cats would adore a little furball to play with and love on.

Ginger - Aww, thank you very much for thinking of us we can really use all the positive vibe. No, I think it is really sweet and kind of you. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

brighteyez73 said:


> The injections are going better than I thought. I wish I had loads of follicles but I only have 8 right now and they are doing good. I had monitoring done today and will go back Wednesday for another one.
> 
> How are you feeling momma?

Dont worry about having to many, 8 is great!! IVF is all about quality over quantity. So dont be worried if just these ones grow nicely!! Did they say if they think you will need to stim much longer?

Im feeling good thanks, MS isnt bad at all more the heartburn and hunger that gets me. Oh yes and the tiredness



GingerPanda said:


> Happy 12 weeks, Kelly! Tella, you'll be there soon too!
> 
> MJ and Bright, I think about you guys every night before I go to sleep and hope you're growing big follies for a fantastic round of IFV. Is that weird? :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubs and I have made the decision to adopt. _An adorable kitten!_ I'm so excited. I think one of my cats would adore a little furball to play with and love on.

Awww that is so cute, hope it brings some other luck with it and a bfp!!!



mj2013 said:


> Tella - I know I said congrats already but I'm so happy for you! truly happy :)
> 
> Kelly - Happy 12 weeks, into the 2nd trimester you go! hopefully the ms will go away for good soon.
> 
> Ginger - anything new going on?

Thanks girl :hugs: Soon you all gonna join us for sure, i just know it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hows your injections going?



GingerPanda said:


> Nothing new. My doctor still hasn't called me back. I don't care about the progesterone draw results. I know they were negative for ovulation. But I left him a message with questions about Femara and so on. I wish he'd call me back so we can talk about that. I know I could bump my Clomid dosage up to 150mg. But I kinda want to try Femara.

I would seriously push for Femara, changes of 150mg working is slim, as a 100 isnt even doing it and that is already a high dosage. Obviously your body needs a different hat trick.


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:


Yeah, I stopped temping. Pretty clear I haven't ovulated, and I have never ovulated on my own. So according to my doctor, if I haven't ovulated yet, it's infinitely unlikely that I'm going to. I'm expecting to be made to wait another two weeks after AF should have been due before they'll let me start Provera.

I ordered some fancy OSOM pregnancy tests after AF ended this cycle. Was really hoping to be naughty and take one at 8dpo when they were scheduled to arrive. I got them, but didn't take one because I didn't ovulate. So that was kind of a bummer. I really wanted to take one! :haha:

Tella, it seems like the first time I take a dosage of Clomid, it will work. I ovulated (and got pregnant) at 50mg and at 100mg. But the same dosage never works twice! So if the pattern continues, 150mg will make me ovulate one time. :haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> The injections are going better than I thought. I wish I had loads of follicles but I only have 8 right now and they are doing good. I had monitoring done today and will go back Wednesday for another one.
> 
> How are you feeling momma?
> 
> Dont worry about having to many, 8 is great!! IVF is all about quality over quantity. So dont be worried if just these ones grow nicely!! Did they say if they think you will need to stim much longer?
> 
> Im feeling good thanks, MS isnt bad at all more the heartburn and hunger that gets me. Oh yes and the tiredness
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Happy 12 weeks, Kelly! Tella, you'll be there soon too!
> 
> MJ and Bright, I think about you guys every night before I go to sleep and hope you're growing big follies for a fantastic round of IFV. Is that weird? :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubs and I have made the decision to adopt. _An adorable kitten!_ I'm so excited. I think one of my cats would adore a little furball to play with and love on.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww that is so cute, hope it brings some other luck with it and a bfp!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Tella - I know I said congrats already but I'm so happy for you! truly happy :)
> 
> Kelly - Happy 12 weeks, into the 2nd trimester you go! hopefully the ms will go away for good soon.
> 
> Ginger - anything new going on?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl :hugs: Soon you all gonna join us for sure, i just know it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hows your injections going?
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> Nothing new. My doctor still hasn't called me back. I don't care about the progesterone draw results. I know they were negative for ovulation. But I left him a message with questions about Femara and so on. I wish he'd call me back so we can talk about that. I know I could bump my Clomid dosage up to 150mg. But I kinda want to try Femara.Click to expand...
> 
> I would seriously push for Femara, changes of 150mg working is slim, as a 100 isnt even doing it and that is already a high dosage. Obviously your body needs a different hat trick.Click to expand...

Thank you Tella! Everyone is saying the same thing so I am going to believe it!!! They haven't changed anything as far as my schedule is concerned just increased my Menopur. They also said I was doing great and everything was looking great!!! So 8 is great....lol! Thank you again for that. 

Glad you are doing good. Sounds like good pregnancy symptoms and experiences!! I am so happy for you lady....enjoy every minute of it!:hugs:


----------



## mj2013

Awww Ginger sorry you won't get to use the tests but you'll have them for next cycle. So when exactly will he prescribe provera for you? 2nd week in november? so you should get af late nov? The dr knows your chart and how your body operates, why does he make you wait so long?
I hope you do get the femara for the next cycle for sure! I think you may have better luck with it. 

O and when you do get that little kitty, make sure to post pics!


----------



## GingerPanda

I guess he wants to give AF a chance to show up on her own. It drives me absolutely frickin' crazy. I mean, he did testing to say I didn't ovulate, so there's no way I'm pregnant... Just give me the Provera! :dohh:

Still haven't heard from him. I'm going to call the office.


----------



## Kelly9

Bright 8 is good, my second cycle I only had 7 mature follies! But they did well and I got 4 blasts or maybe 5 I can't remember, all but 1 (which ended up being Lexi) got frozen.

MJ, I had ohss with my first cycle they got 20 eggs from me on that cycle of which 16 were mature. Still have some frozen from that cycle to. Ohss is not fun do what they tell you in terms of recovery and staying hydrated to prevent it. 

Ginger i hope he calls you back soon that would be annoying.

I'm not actually 2nd tri until 13 weeks, at least thats how they do it where I live but I'm super close. I have a horrible cold and am still getting ms but it's weaker now and not as intense which is nice. I have a 3 hour gtt tomorrow sigh. Not looking forward to that. At least one of my kids will be in school during it so that'll help.

Tella prune week for you! lol, looks like a piece of poop! Almost to second tri yourself!


----------



## GingerPanda

MJ, I'm sure my journal will be FULL of kitten pictures! :haha:



I also heard from my doctor. I definitely didn't ovulate! My progesterone was only 0.4, so no wonder my temps have been so low! If AF hasn't arrived by next Friday, I'm to give them a call for Provera.

And now... *drumroll*

He is totally willing to give me Femara! Next cycle, he is going to put me on 5mg CD 5-9!


----------



## Kelly9

5mg of femara or clomid?


----------



## GingerPanda

Femara.


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly9 said:


> Bright 8 is good, my second cycle I only had 7 mature follies! But they did well and I got 4 blasts or maybe 5 I can't remember, all but 1 (which ended up being Lexi) got frozen.
> 
> MJ, I had ohss with my first cycle they got 20 eggs from me on that cycle of which 16 were mature. Still have some frozen from that cycle to. Ohss is not fun do what they tell you in terms of recovery and staying hydrated to prevent it.
> 
> Ginger i hope he calls you back soon that would be annoying.
> 
> I'm not actually 2nd tri until 13 weeks, at least thats how they do it where I live but I'm super close. I have a horrible cold and am still getting ms but it's weaker now and not as intense which is nice. I have a 3 hour gtt tomorrow sigh. Not looking forward to that. At least one of my kids will be in school during it so that'll help.
> 
> Tella prune week for you! lol, looks like a piece of poop! Almost to second tri yourself!

Thank you very much Kelly for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Kelly9

Bright how goes the pregnancy of your son's gf?


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - yayyyyy for femara! I can't for your next cycle :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly9 said:


> Bright how goes the pregnancy of your son's gf?

Thank for asking Kelly, you remembered! She is 6 months and is having a girl, so now I have 1 grandson and a granddaughter. The baby is due Valentine's Day.


----------



## Kelly9

That's awesome bright! And very exciting!!!


----------



## Tella

Kelly, whoop whoop officially in 2tri :winkwink: i don't have any frozen but have you considered what you would do with the frozen embies?

Bright, wjen is retrieval? Your chart confused me for a while there lol. Awesome to hear you getting a grand daughter! Het and this baby is gonna be super close! !!

Mj, how did the retrieval go? Yeah i also had ohss on my second cycle wjen i had 22 follicles. Hope you not getting it. Can't wait to hear your progress report!! And wjen transfer is/was. Bring on this tww followed by a bfp!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Not sure Tella id like to donate them but I honestly just don't think I could let someone else raise my genetic child so we'll likely have then destroyed as terrible as that sounds. I'll need to talk to someone first to rule out donation for sure. I'm not sure that my 6 remaining 3 day embies would result in a pregnancy anyway but the 3 blasts very well could so it's a big decision. 

MJ how are you doing? How did it go? 

Bright when is your collection or have you had it yet?


----------



## Kelly9

Not sure Tella id like to donate them but I honestly just don't think I could let someone else raise my genetic child so we'll likely have then destroyed as terrible as that sounds. I'll need to talk to someone first to rule out donation for sure. I'm not sure that my 6 remaining 3 day embies would result in a pregnancy anyway but the 3 blasts very well could so it's a big decision. 

MJ how are you doing? How did it go? 

Bright when is your collection or have you had it yet?


----------



## faith10914

My boyfriend (now fiancé) & I found out on August 27th, 2014 in the emergency room that we were pregnant. I was only 3 weeks along. He took me in because I was having severe back pains and cramps. While we were confused, we were very happy. This being my first baby, he made it easy for me and reassured me that he wad going to stay with me. 
We went in for check up at 6 weeks and saw the heartbeat. Our gummy bear was growing right on target. However I apparently had a rather big cyst on my ovary that wasn't mentioned to me. I started bleeding in my 7 weeks, and was rushed to the ER. I was placed on bed rest and told I'd had a threatened miscarriage. At 9 weeks. I went for a follow up to my regular Dr. They weren't concerned that I'd been bleeding at all! They did blood work and sent me on my way. I found out at this appointment I could request a copy of my previous ultrasound from 6 weeks. (This is how I discovered my cyst, because they put the report with the cd). I called the Dr and she seemed annoyed that I was asking and told me it was normal. (I have a history of ovarian cysts). Between my 9 weeks appt on 9.29.14 and my tenth week, I started having similar back aches and cramps. The Dr's said it was normal and they're was no way I was having a miscarriage because I wasn't bleeding. Finally, I wanted to just see that my baby was okay. I went to the ER on 10.9 14 and was told our horrifying dream came true: we had lost our baby at 9 weeks. The same day I'd been at My last appointment. I was supposed to be 10w5d. I got s copy of the ultrasound again and it said that my cyst was leaking and it was toxic to my baby. I had d&c done on October 13th, 2014. That was also the day my now fiancé proposed to me. 
I went back for my post op appointment and was told there were no issues with the baby. We also found out our angel is a beautiful little girl we named Faith. 

We didn't wait the two weeks (we got carried away, and I felt I needed the closure, sorry TMI). We haven't been trying to prevent it but not trying either. I'm still waiting for my period. 3 weeks from d&c today. We'll see what happens.


----------



## mj2013

Faith - I'm so sorry honey. I too lost my pumpkin around that time...so close to the 12 week mark. I didn't wait either, but took 6 weeks before my period finally showed up. Hugs and I hope you get your sticky bean soon.

Tella and Kelly - I love watching you ladies tickers! time is flying by and those babies are just growing away. I think castaway was to have had her baby last month so I'm sure her hands are full! I had my transfer yesterday, I'm officially 1dp5dt. We transfered 2, and out of the 19 that fertilized only 5 made it to blast....how crazy is that!? I feel like I lost so many, but am so happy for those that survived. I fly back home today, I've been away for 24 days, I can't wait to get back. Beta testing next wednesday :) Bright is exactly a week behind me, to the day/hour, we've had the exact same schedules and times.

Ginger - How are you? Did af show? if not, have we gotten provera as yet?


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How have you all been? Hope all is well.

AFM - I have been missing with school, work and appointments it's been hard to get on. Yesterday I triggered so ER is tomorrow Tuesday, November 4th at 10am. And transfer will be 3day(Friday - 11/7) or 5day(Sunday - 11/9). 

10/17/14 - Estradiol - 8.7, evening meds150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/20/14 - Estradiol - 88.5, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/25/14 - Estradiiol - 202, 4 follicles on Right measuring 10mm/5 follicles on left Measuring 10-11mm, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/26/14 - Evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/27/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 423, Progesterone - 0.327, 5 follicles on the left 11-12mm/3 follicles on the right 10-11mm, evening meds 150Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/28/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, need to order more meds, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur.

10/29/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 844, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/31/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 1635, Progestrone - 1.03, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

11/1/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 1890, Progesterone - 1.12, 7 follicles largest 19.1mm, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 225 Menopur, Symptoms: sore boobs, vaginal pressure, left ovary pain, nausea and bloated

11/2/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 2465, Progesterone - 1.8, 9 Follicles 12 - 21mm, Lining 9.1mm, Trigger at 10pm - HCG 2ml with 10,000iu (NO MORE INJECTIONS)

11/3/14 - antibotics tonight, nothing to eat after midnight.

11/4/14 - arrive at 8:30am and 10am ER


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly and Tella - you ladies are doing awesome!!! God is so good. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

MJ congrats on being pupo with twins!!!!' Best of luck! Will you test early? 

Bright good luck for collection tomorrow! I hope all goes well and super smooth! 

Faith sorry you've joined us :hugs: we also did not wait but my first bleed after D&C I didnt ovulate I think it was a few weeks post d&c and then things got sort of back on track after that. Became pregnant again just 2 cycles of trying post d&c which was a shocker as my husband has poor sperm. It can and will happen.


----------



## Tella

Faith, sorry to hear about your loss. I didn't wait either but i did ovulate 21days after d&c. Good luck and take it easy. Your rainbow will be yours soon! !

Mj, wohoo congrats on being pupo wroth twins! !!!!!! Cam washout for your awesome beta and for your rainbow ticker to start moving along. We all need to be bump buddies! !!!!! Re the blast, my second ivf i also had like 21eggs but only got 3 blast. But they whee the best looking ones that the doc was so surprised they didn't take but obviously it had to do with immune system.

Bright, GL with your er tomorrow! ! Fxd for each follie to hold a eggie! Can't wait to hear your report. 

Kelly, its a hard decision i can imagine. I also wondered what i would have done. Good luck with that decision :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I wish we didn't have any frozen so I wouldn't have to make the decision. I see why it's a big ethical debate that's for sure! They're my babies wether they are embryos or not so it's hard to think about. We don't have to make any decisions until next sept though as we've paid for an additional year of freezing just to be sure this baby makes it healthy into the world. 

Tella are you due in May? There is a May rainbow baby group I'm apart of Thats pretty nice. I believe it's called "may rainbows" or something equally obvious as that lol.


----------



## mj2013

Thanks ladies :) I am super happy and excited. 

Kelly - not sure I'll test early to be honest, I'm too scared. It's so crazy, I've never been scared to poas but now I am lol

Ginger - Where are u? :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Here I am! :haha:


Faith, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: We didn't wait the two weeks either. I don't remember how long it took for AF to come back after the D&C. Wishing you luck, honey!

Kelly, that sounds like a scary decision! I'm glad you don't have to make it right now, so you can think about what would be right for your family.

Bright, good luck with ER today! Sending tons of healthy embie dust your way!

MJ, congrats on your twin PUPOness! My fingers are crossed so hard for you!


AFM, still no AF. I'm supposed to call for Provera if she hasn't shown up by Friday. But I have two pills left over from last time, so I'm going those tomorrow and Thursday, then call for more on Friday. I'll go ahead and pick up my Femara then, too.

We got approved by the kitten adoption agency, so we're going to look at the kittens tomorrow. They won't be ready to go home until right after Thanksgiving, which is fine as we were going out of town anyway.


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Ginger - I'm praying very hard over here. 
You're just like me, I'd be starting early too and calling for more. Will he give you the prescription for femara at the same time? I think femara may just do the trick for you to be honest, I have a good feeling about it.

Yayyy for cute kittens! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't see why he wouldn't give it to me. I don't really mind if he doesn't. I just would rather make one trip.


----------



## 3Minions

GL girls!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Can't wait to hear about all the upcoming events!


----------



## Tella

Kelly, great that you dont have to decide now. GL when it comes to it. Yes I'm due 25 May. I'm waiting for second tri before i join any other groups. I hardly have time for my current threads so in the new year things will calm down a bit. 

Ginger, i completely understand wanting to kickstart af quicker. I also have a great feeling for the femara!!!! My advise would be to take them at night to limit the side effects bit its not to bad. 

Mj, i totally understand the hesitation and also please don't test to early incase is still the trigger thats in your body. I used to test the morning of beta.

Afm, Just loving my pregnancy, still sounds strange lol, amd counting down the days to our 12 week nt scan on the 14th.


----------



## GingerPanda

Tella, that's the same way I took the Clomid. Was planning to do it that way. :)


Kitten visit today! So excited!


----------



## KTJ006

Hi Ladies...unfortunately and fortunately stumbled upon you guys. We lost our little bean almost a month ago at around 11 weeks. I opted for a D&C since I needed to emotionally heal and couldn't bare to "wait it out" (as the doctors said). A day after the procedure I got really sick and was admitted to the hospital for a while - blot clots, internal bleeding, fever, body chills, etc. It was my body's way of reacting to everything. I was so close to getting a second D&C, but thankfully I avoided one. So what should of been a quick recovery, ended up being a few weeks! Regardless, I'm on the mend and am just waiting for AF to come. Some questions for you guys - I did not go back very far in the forum to read as it is quite lengthy!

1) How long did your doctors tell you to wait before TTC again? I've heard so many mixed messages from waiting 1 cycle, to 3 cycles, to starting right away.

2) I see some of you guys are pregnant on here - CONGRATS!!! What is your story? I'm looking for a ray of hope. This is our second loss and I'm not sure I can handle a third!

Thank you ladies! I am so interested in hearing your stories and hope we can lift each other up in this crazy journey!


----------



## Kelly9

KT sorry for your loss it's definitely not an easy thing to have to go through. I tried right away I think most docs say to wait for dating purposes in the event you fall pregnant again right after. Do what you think is best.

We were ntnp when we got pregnant in March not expecting to because my DH has sperm issues and our previous two pregnancies were IVF so we were shocked, then only to discover a blighter ovum, my first bleed post d&c I did not ovulated then we ttc the next cycle then the one after that I was traveling and away from DH so the 3rd ovulatory cycle I had we tried and were shocked again with a bfp. Now 13 weeks things look good and I'm relaxing. We actively ttc for 2 cycles which is the fastest we've ever conceived, the mc in march was only on my 3rd cycle after getting my period back from breast feeding my little one to so also very short considering my son our first pregnancy also natural took 18 months!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

Just wanted to hop on and update the ER went well, they retrieved 11 eggs. Today the report is 9matured but 7 fertilized. I will give another update tomorrow. 

Baby dust to you all and H&H9months.


----------



## KTJ006

Kelly9 said:


> KT sorry for your loss it's definitely not an easy thing to have to go through. I tried right away I think most docs say to wait for dating purposes in the event you fall pregnant again right after. Do what you think is best.
> 
> We were ntnp when we got pregnant in March not expecting to because my DH has sperm issues and our previous two pregnancies were IVF so we were shocked, then only to discover a blighter ovum, my first bleed post d&c I did not ovulated then we ttc the next cycle then the one after that I was traveling and away from DH so the 3rd ovulatory cycle I had we tried and were shocked again with a bfp. Now 13 weeks things look good and I'm relaxing. We actively ttc for 2 cycles which is the fastest we've ever conceived, the mc in march was only on my 3rd cycle after getting my period back from breast feeding my little one to so also very short considering my son our first pregnancy also natural took 18 months!

Congrats Kelly! Getting through the first trimester is a big deal!!! I will keep my FX'd that you have a "boring" and uneventful rest of pregnancy. Am I reading your tickers right that this will be your third? How excited are you and DH?!?

I think we are going to see how my first AF is. If it's anything like it was, we may TTC after the first cycle. I've always used the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, so it tells me the days I'm ovulating without having to guess or temp. Just have to wait for AF.


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, KTJ. I'd say welcome to the club, but I really wish you didn't have to be here.

I've had two losses as well, TTC #1. I had a D&C with the first one, and took misoprostol for the second one.


My doctor told me I could start trying again after I got AF back. I don't ovulate on my own though (ever), and it took six months to get my body to ovulate again. That's when I got pregnant the second time. Lost that one February 27th, two days before my birthday. I still haven't been able to ovulate since then. I think my body grew resistant to the Clomid. Also, they were doing a lot of autoimmune and blood clotting disorder tests on me to see if there was a reason for my miscarriages. Everything came back normal on the re-test.

Doctor's switching me to Femara for this coming cycle. We just have to get AF to show up first!


----------



## mj2013

KT - sorry to have to welcome you to the group. One of my mc's was around 10/11 weeks as well, it was very hard for me. I have since had 3 losses, the last 2 were super early losses as my hcg was not doubling as it should and eventually mc. Have you had any testing done for rpl? As far as waiting, my Dr told me I could start TTC after my first period. I never waited but it didn't happen that first cycle either. 

3minions - has your little one arrived?

Ginger - no pics? 

Tella - I'm really going to try not to test, I'm starting to get the POAS itch lol.


----------



## Kelly9

KT this will be my fourth baby but 5th pregnancy, we lost our second child, my first born daughter, Hannah, at 5 months gestation, she is very much apart of our family <3


----------



## GingerPanda

Bright, great news on the ER!

Mj, Pics of the kittens, I assume you mean? They were moving so fast, it was hard to get pics!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNL1g4vIgVc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJYW4KZ5T5I
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

I am hopping on to give another update. All 7 are still thriving. 4 @4cells, 1 @6cells, 1 @7cells and 1 @8cells. Transfer will be Sunday (5day) I am so thankful to God for his blessings. Thank you Jesus!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:[-o&lt;\\:D/=D&gt;


----------



## Kelly9

Oh bright I missed your ER update! Amazing news! I'm super happy for you grow little embryos grow!


----------



## KTJ006

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am hopping on to give another update. All 7 are still thriving. 4 @4cells, 1 @6cells, 1 @7cells and 1 @8cells. Transfer will be Sunday (5day) I am so thankful to God for his blessings. Thank you Jesus!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:[-o&lt;\\:D/=D&gt;

Bright I will keep my FX'd for you. My best friend went through this a few years ago and has a very active little girl! Good things coming for you! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Bright, that's great! How many are you transferring?


----------



## KTJ006

Ladies, have any of you experienced pain in one of your ovaries after a D&C? I'm 3 weeks post D&C and my right side, right where my ovary is, will randomly start hurting. Nothing unbearable; just very uncomfortable. I at first thought it was ovulating pain, but it's been going on for about 4 days (off and on) so that seems to be too long for ovulating pains. Sometimes it lasts a few seconds; sometimes longer. Very odd. Was going to give the doc a call tomorrow, but just curious as to whether any of you have had it. Googling things is not helping!


----------



## 3Minions

Hey ladies. I've followed some of your stories for a very long time. I know how broken your hearts are, and how hopeful you can be too. Our rainbow was 3 weeks old yesterday. And yesterday, 2 days after going to the hospital with a stomach ache, we found out my husband has rectal cancer. He has a colostomy bag now, and the surgeon removed some questionable lymph nodes and some spots off his liver. She left the spot near his diaphragm for the specialists. We're waiting for a ct on his lungs to see if they're clear, and for a referral to the cross cancer institute. I was on top of the world for less than 3 weeks before it came crashing in around me. If you want to follow our fight I started a facebook group called the fight of our lives if you want to follow our story or send your prayers.


----------



## Kelly9

3minions I am so sorry to hear that your husband is sick, I hope he kicks it's butt and makes a full recovery. Also a belated congrats on the birth of your rainbow. That little babe will help you through the tough times to come, snuggle and cuddle and kiss them, babies also have the softest most sweetest heads to cry into if you find yourself needing to, my poor daughters head has been covered many times. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

KTJ, so sorry for your loss :hugs: all the strongs in the world for thw recovery. All i can say is i kept positive as that was the only way to stay sane in this journey. My fs told me can try once I'm ready. It was a early loss and low hcg levels so i od 21 days after d&c. I had autoimmune issues with Natural killer cells and took me 15months to conceive again naturally after alot of Assisted procedures which didnt work.

Bright, yay thats a great report!!! Fxd you have two beaitiful blasts to transfer today and a bfp in 7daya time! !!!

Mj, i know I say dont test early but secretly i hoped to see you posting a pix of a naughty early test revealing a bfp :haha: when is your beta again?

3minions, my heart just breaks for you :flow: i will certainly find your page amd pray for super natural healing amd that every test will be clean!!!! Belated congrats on the birth of your LO! 

Ginger, have you started the provera?


----------



## Kelly9

Yes MJ I keep hoping the same as Tella lol! How are you feeling these days? 

Bright best of luck for transfer! 

Ginger how are things with you?


----------



## GingerPanda

I've started my Provera.


3minions, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband. I wish him all the strength in the world to fight this, and I hope it hasn't and doesn't spread. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Hehe Kelly, im glad im not the only one :haha:

Bright, cant wait for the update on your transfer.


----------



## Kelly9

And still our two IVF ladies are missing.....


----------



## mj2013

Hi Ladies!

3minions - Tons of hugs, I will be praying for you and your family :(

you ladies are funny! unfortunately no bfp to report on this end. I tested up to today 8dp5dt and negative. Beta on wednesday and I know the result. It will be ok though, in time I will get my bfp, just hopefully sooner than later ;)

Ginger - yayyy for provera, did you get the prescription for femara too?


----------



## Kelly9

MJ I'm sorry it didn't work this time! Or that it's looking like it didn't. :hugs: good things do happen to good people it will happen again! Did you have any frozen?


----------



## GingerPanda

Mj, mega bummer it looks like it didn't work this time. I'm sorry. :(


I haven't gotten my prescription for Femara yet, no. Gonna wait until AF gets here. Which will hopefully be sooner rather than later. I have friends that have had two ovulatory cycles in the time it's taken me to have this one anovulatory Clomid cycle. BAH!


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - yes we have 3 blasts on ice, will eventually go back for those, just not sure when yet.

Awww Ginger - I can't wait for your AF because I really have a good feeling about femara for you. Btw, when you feel bored, throw some runes for me ;)


----------



## Kelly9

That's good news about the frozen embies!


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 3minions - Tons of hugs, I will be praying for you and your family :(
> 
> you ladies are funny! unfortunately no bfp to report on this end. I tested up to today 8dp5dt and negative. Beta on wednesday and I know the result. It will be ok though, in time I will get my bfp, just hopefully sooner than later ;)
> 
> Ginger - yayyy for provera, did you get the prescription for femara too?

Im so sorry about the bfn you got so far but dont give up yet, i know its hard but had a lady in our FS office in may that had negative beta and a week later found out it was twins :saywhat:



GingerPanda said:


> Mj, mega bummer it looks like it didn't work this time. I'm sorry. :(
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten my prescription for Femara yet, no. Gonna wait until AF gets here. Which will hopefully be sooner rather than later. I have friends that have had two ovulatory cycles in the time it's taken me to have this one anovulatory Clomid cycle. BAH!

That was my biggest issue always that i only got one change at conceiving when everyone else had atleast 2. However we believe Femara is gonna do it for you!!!!



mj2013 said:


> Kelly - yes we have 3 blasts on ice, will eventually go back for those, just not sure when yet.
> 
> Awww Ginger - I can't wait for your AF because I really have a good feeling about femara for you. Btw, when you feel bored, throw some runes for me ;)

Im so happy to hear you have 3 on ice!!!!!!! I have read about so many ppl having success with a FET due to the body being more normal and not so full of hormones. Take time and maybe a chilled Festive period and with renewed energy you can take it on again in the new year if it is really a bfn :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

mj2013 said:


> Awww Ginger - I can't wait for your AF because I really have a good feeling about femara for you. Btw, when you feel bored, throw some runes for me ;)


Thanks, hon. I hope so!




The rune I got presented with first was Kenaz. It stands for creativity, growth, self-knowledge, or vision. I think you're at a point in your life where you're searching for the right answers to get to where you want to go. You're trying to figure out what works. The second rune I was presented with was Mannaz, which stands for self-awareness and knowledge. I believe it means you understand that you don't have all the answers, and so that is your conflict. You should perhaps do some soul-searching on your situation. Also, you should make sure to stay in touch emotionally with your partner, to make sure that everyone is aware of how everyone else is feeling. Good or bad. The third rune I was presented with was Laguz. It stands for emotions, renewal, and life. I believe if you do continue to make sure you're truly expressing and communicating your feelings and work together with your partner, you'll come to a place where you feel revived in your struggle. The fourth rune was Gebo. It means gift, and stands for blessings, generosity, and personal relationships. I think in your case, it means that following the re-energization period of your current struggle, you'll be rewarded with a strengthened personal relationship that will be very beneficial for taking your next step. The last rune was Othala, which stands for aid in physical and spiritual journeys. This rune is meant to represent the outcome of the situation at hand. I can't say specifically what that aid will be, as the runes will only make sense to you in the end. But I hope it means a rainbow!

:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I am doing ok! Transfer went well they transferred two embies and I have 5 on ice. My test date is the 21st. I am trying to test out the HCG. So hopefully it will be all out of the system Thursday or Friday. Sorry it took me sometime to respond but hubby wouldn't let me do anything much yesterday and my laptop charger was broken but it came later yesterday!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Excellent news bright! And thats a great haul to have frozen to!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Tella - the craziest part of this whole journey is I feel ok with the fact that I got the bfn, it's just the weirdest thing. It's not an emotionally draining time or experience, it's just like ok, well we'll do FET, no rush, but life is good and I'll enjoy it until the next try :) Definitely not doing it anytime this year, after the holidays, sometime Jan or Feb.

Ginger - :hugs::hugs: you're the bestest! :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Mj I found having more frozen embryos helped with the possible sad feelings because I knew the meds would be way less intense next time and i still Had a backup. Though for me it was my FET that didn't work. I have a couple friends who went through multiple fresh ivfs and they only got pregnant on frozen cycles!


----------



## Tella

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am doing ok! Transfer went well they transferred two embies and I have 5 on ice. My test date is the 21st. I am trying to test out the HCG. So hopefully it will be all out of the system Thursday or Friday. Sorry it took me sometime to respond but hubby wouldn't let me do anything much yesterday and my laptop charger was broken but it came later yesterday!!!

YAY for 5 on ice that is awesome !!! It just goes to show it is all about quality and not quantity!!! I do believe this is gonna be a bfp for you, it is great when DHs become so protective.



mj2013 said:


> Thanks Tella - the craziest part of this whole journey is I feel ok with the fact that I got the bfn, it's just the weirdest thing. It's not an emotionally draining time or experience, it's just like ok, well we'll do FET, no rush, but life is good and I'll enjoy it until the next try :) Definitely not doing it anytime this year, after the holidays, sometime Jan or Feb.
> 
> Ginger - :hugs::hugs: you're the bestest! :flower:

Thats great that you not being down and that you realise it is only a matter of time and that for me was when i got complete inner peace and just accepted in good time and voila bfp.



Kelly9 said:


> Mj I found having more frozen embryos helped with the possible sad feelings because I knew the meds would be way less intense next time and i still Had a backup. Though for me it was my FET that didn't work. I have a couple friends who went through multiple fresh ivfs and they only got pregnant on frozen cycles!

That is so true of it taking alot of the stress away, i never had that and always wished to just have 1 or 2 but never had any. So immediately knew if it failed i would have to do everything again.

When i cycled in 2012, there where so many FET successes over IVF it was crazy.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Well I just found out that I only have 1 frozen embie now!:cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Bright 1 is better then none! Though a bit sad you still have a nice backup that you won't need right? 

Tella that would be daunting. I got ohss very bad after my first ivf and was so sick I was hospitalized for a while. I had to have my stomach drained and had liquid around all my organs it was scary. The decision to do another fresh ivf was a big one but I chose to be confident that given how I responded the first time the clinic would be able to help work towards a better healthier outcome. In the end they ended up over down regulating me way to much so I didn't respond well at all. I got 7 mature eggs but ended up needing like 3 or 4 times the amount of fsh! I didn't over stimulate that time though which was good. I still would never go through a fresh cycle ever again.


----------



## mj2013

Thanks ladies, FX I am one of those FET success girls ;) I'm just waiting for AF, not sure how long she'll take, but she can take her time lol.


----------



## Tella

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well I just found out that I only have 1 frozen embie now!:cry:

:hugs: We know you not gonna need a next time, so keep faith and atleast you have 1. :hugs:



Kelly9 said:


> Bright 1 is better then none! Though a bit sad you still have a nice backup that you won't need right?
> 
> Tella that would be daunting. I got ohss very bad after my first ivf and was so sick I was hospitalized for a while. I had to have my stomach drained and had liquid around all my organs it was scary. The decision to do another fresh ivf was a big one but I chose to be confident that given how I responded the first time the clinic would be able to help work towards a better healthier outcome. In the end they ended up over down regulating me way to much so I didn't respond well at all. I got 7 mature eggs but ended up needing like 3 or 4 times the amount of fsh! I didn't over stimulate that time though which was good. I still would never go through a fresh cycle ever again.

I overstimmed on my second one but luckily only got tabs not hospitalized but it was sore OMW. That was my thing i dont know if i could ever go through that again either but again i suppose it all changes in time.



mj2013 said:


> Thanks ladies, FX I am one of those FET success girls ;) I'm just waiting for AF, not sure how long she'll take, but she can take her time lol.

Im still secretly hoping she stays away. Are you on progesterone?


----------



## mj2013

Morning ladies! hope you are all doing well. 

Tella - I came off the progesterone from monday, so I'm sure she will show up soon enough. How have you been feeling? you're almost out of 1st tri yayyyy :)


----------



## Tella

My AF use to come within 2-3 days of coming of progesterone but each person is different. 

Im not feeling to bad, i have had it easy this pregnancy :cloud9: just the heartburn and tiredness halfway through the day. Boobies is still sore and nipples super sensitive. Looking forward to stopping the progesterone, he only gave me enough till tomorrow so not sure if im gonna have to taper of it or just stop. Just happy not to have the mess all the time!!!!

Super excited about seeing Bugz tomorrow!!! I still see my ticker and think how is this possible, it took so long to get here but again it is all forgotten and feels like it never happened.


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, can't wait to see your scan!


----------



## Kelly9

Best of luck at your scan! I remember feeling surreal with my first pregnancy and then again with this one lol. And yes OHSS is no joke the pain was ridiculous overtime I moved I thought I'd die I had 11 pounds of fluid in me!


----------



## mj2013

Awww Tella, I'll have to stalk your journal for pics from the scan :)


----------



## mj2013

Af finally showed for me and she's here with a vengeance ugh

Tella - dying to see pics of u/s :)

Ginger - AF show yet?

Kelly - :hi:


----------



## Kelly9

Hey mj :) 

Bright has the trigger left yet? Or have the lines gotten darker? My trigger never left before the lines got darker, though it did get super faint.


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly9 said:


> Hey mj :)
> 
> Bright has the trigger left yet? Or have the lines gotten darker? My trigger never left before the lines got darker, though it did get super faint.


Hello Kelly,

I am not sure is it has left or not. Today I am 13Day Past Trigger and I am getting light lines. Yesterday I had a BFN so I don't know what's going on. I am just testing and waiting. They haven't gotten darker, so we shall see. I am now 6dp5dt.


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds promising! Mine went nearly bfn at 8dp trigger if I remember right then stayed faint for a couple of days then got darker :)


----------



## Tella

Mj, Sorry the witch is here with a vengeance, just shows you had a great lining :hugs:

Bright, im holding all thumbs and crossing legs for you for a darker line today!!!!

Kelly, yeah it so awesome to see it change from the previous scan. WOW thats loads extra on fluids!!

AFM, Scan when absolutely awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so inlove with our little Bugz and just cant wait for the next scan on the 10th of Dec, wow this is my longest wait yet :coffee: Need to make sure i keep busy (not that it is a problem to stay busy this tiem of year) Doctor was very happy with everything and we measured 2 days ahead again so Bugz is growing so nicely.

Even managed to pick up his/her Heartbeat on the Doppler on Saturday as i knew where to look and i found it immediately.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20141114-WA0004.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 37









20141113_170203_resized.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 39









IMG-20141114-WA0006.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 38


----------



## GingerPanda

Mj, sorry about AF. :hugs:

Bright, I hope those lines get darker!

Kelly, 11lbs! WOW! That's a lot of fluid!

Tells, Bugz is adorable! I can tell how much you are in love.



AFM, nope. Still no AF. :(


----------



## mj2013

yayyyyy Tella - so excited for you! the pics are amazing. 

Ginger - I hope she shows soon.


----------



## Kelly9

MJ sorry for a bad af but I second what Tella said it means your lining was good. 

Tella babe is cute! Happy 2nd tri! 

Ginger I hope she shows for you and soon. 

Bright any updates? 

Not much going on here finally not sick anymore which is awesome and starting to get energy back which means I'm being more productive. Also I've started to feel baby move :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly- they haven't gotten darker, bearly can see them.:cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Does your clinic do a beta? You shouldn't still be getting a positive from a trigger.


----------



## Tella

Bright, keeping everything crossed for a darker line! Have you tried testing at night rather than morning?


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly9 said:


> Does your clinic do a beta? You shouldn't still be getting a positive from a trigger.

My clinic does do Beta testing I will be going tomorrow at 6:30am.


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella said:


> Bright, keeping everything crossed for a darker line! Have you tried testing at night rather than morning?

Tella, thank you very much! I have tested morning and evening like at 5-6pm never at night.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get good news bright!


----------



## Tella

Thinking about you bright :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

hi ladies
i had a MMC and d and c 16 days ago nw.. i was 11 weeks 6 days at d and c and baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks 5 days ;(((
bled for 9 days very light mostly brown..
decided to have unprotected sex first time last night as i tested negative on IC yeserday so think my hormones levles are back down to normal which i thought was fast but im ready to TTC... and hoping for a sticky bean and healthy bubs

hugs to you all


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Emma. So sorry for your loss.


I hope everyone is doing well. My AF finally showed up, so let's get this Femara cycle on the road!


----------



## mj2013

Yayyyy Ginger! So happy for you! Sending super positive thoughts your way. 

Emma- sorry for your loss, fx for a sticky bean next time. We've all been through it.


----------



## mj2013

How are you ladies doing?

Ginger - finished taking femara? what cd are you on?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, I finished the Femara. Took it CD4-8, and today is CD10. So my cycle ticker is right about everything except when I took the Femara.


----------



## mj2013

Praying for you Ginger. I think this cycle will be good to you!! Hoping you get a BFP for the holidays ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger I am really hoping it works for you! Keep us updated!

Mj and bright how are you ladies doing?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Kelly,

I am doing ok. How are you feeling?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm good, keeping busy minding my four year old terror lol and keeping the two from fighting. Tired mostly as Lexi's sleep has been off.


----------



## Tella

HI girls, i cant help but be hopeful that im gonna see some bfps in this thread soon!!! I just have that feeling and i pray it is right!!!

Bright, I strangely had normal text book ovulation the cycle after my IVFs hope it is the same for you and brings a christmas present.

MJ, How you keeping up? Have you guys chatted about your FET in the new year or are you just gonna play it by ear and see when you feel ready? But i truely hope you also get a surprise when you least expect it!!

Ginger, Why did you change your Femara to a day later? They say the later you take it the better quality it makes that one or two that was already recruited by the body but could make you o a bit later. The earlier you take it the more follicles it recruits, but might compromise a bit on quality due to quantity. Come on eggies grow and bring that BFP!!!!!!!!!

Kelly, wow 17 weeks already! Time is flying for me due to being so busy and hence everyone elses pregnancies also seem to be flying by.

Emma, So sorry for your loss!! :hugs: Hope you coping as much as you can and that your test in a day and a bit will bring happy news!!!

AFM, We had a sneak peak at Bugz on Tuesday in 4D!! It was so amazing to see how perfect he/she is already. Unfortunately we couldnt see sex yet. Ive also attached our FB announcement we did last week :dance:
 



Attached Files:







4D_0056.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 0









20141202_141616_resized.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0









Graphic1..jpg
File size: 95 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GingerPanda

Such a cute announcement!

I took it one day later because hubs and I were fighting on CD3. So I didn't feel like taking it. But everything was cleared up the next day, so I took it CD4-8. My doctor wanted me to take it CD5-9, so I guess I technically still took it "early". My OPKs have all been depressingly negative. Woke up this morning with watery CM, though. Hopefully that's a good sign. I was pretty crampy last night.


----------



## Kelly9

Keeping everything crossed for you and ovulation ginger! 

Tella mine feels like it's going so slow! But yours seems to be going fast how does that even work? Each week feels like at least 2.

My scan is dec 19 :) im pretty excited to see baby and get some pictures!


----------



## GingerPanda

Kelly, are you finding out the sex? I feel like you're having a girl, but I'm not as sure as I usually am!


I am still waiting to O. :coffee:


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think we will find out. But we' have it written in an envelope to put in the safe just in case. I also feel like I'm having a girl :) I hope my intuition is right I've been correct for my 3 babes so want to keep that record unblemished.


----------



## Tella

Lol kelly, with wanting to see the little ones the weeks does seem to creep by. Luckily i will have a super busy week so will get to wednesday in no time. We leave for holiday on the 12th for 2 weeks so loads to get ready.

Ginger, thanks :) dont feel discouraged by the negative opk. I used o on cd14 when taking it 3-7 so going on the theory that taking it later will mature the eggy better it will delay O. However i think you should try and take it sooner if you have to again to recruit those eggies as you dont O on your own so it tells me your hormones aren't doing what it should to recruit the follicle in the beginning. Heres to hoping there is no next time and you gonna have a sticky bfp this cycle


----------



## Kelly9

Once my half way scan is done I'll be able to forget about it again since I likely won't have another and if I do it won't be till after 36 weeks. I found not having to think about scans and acts like that helped to pass the time and I stressed less. 

MS is back again this morning, ugh, it really needs to piss off now. Still not as bad as it was but it still sucks feeling randomly barfy this far along.


----------



## Tella

I admire you for the self control! We have scans every 4 weeks so there is so many temptations.

Oh no booo on the MS, hope it goes away quickly!


----------



## Kelly9

Are you staying team yellow Tella? That would be hard knowing you could know every 4 weeks! With Lexi's pregnancy I had quite a few scans just because of everything we went through with Hannah and Hannah of course was a scan every week sometimes 2 from 12 weeks on and I'd had 3 by the time the 12 week one rolled around. I honestly prefer having less after going through all that. Sometimes I wonder if Hannah would still be with us had we not done the 12 week NT scan, I say that because she was diagnosed with her condition at 12 weeks, something that wouldn't have been caught till 18-20 weeks otherwise and yes by that point there would have been concern but maybe they would have waited a bit longer to send us for the intrautero fetal surgery well they would of had to since she had her surgery and ultimately passed away at 18 weeks. You know I don't torture myself in general over the what if's but you can't help but think about it. 

And I'm rambling. I think a lot more about her, being pregnant and having another daughter now, I find she is often on my mind or close in my thoughts.


----------



## Tella

No we want to know. We were gonna wait till 20 weeks but i cant wait anymore lol.

I cam only imagine the what ifs but like you say no point in pondering about them as it wont change anything. I suppose scans can have its pros and cons but i was happy to get them often otherwise i would worry far to much. In first tri. Also had 3 by 12 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

I understand that! I wanted all the scans I could get after Hannah, it's just funny how it can change from baby to baby! Also having to drag other kids to these apt's makes it less fun lol.

So 18 weeks today, this is the day gestation wise that we lost Hannah almost 3 years ago. It is my least favourite week, sweet potato week. I hope it passes by fast.


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies - been super busy with the holidays and the family. I hope everyone is doing well. Kelly and Tella, omg, you guys are almost half way through! time is flying by!

Ginger - 6dpo - woo hoo! I'm praying with every ounce in me for you! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Kelly9

How has everyone been doing? 

Ginger did you ovulate? 

My 20 week scan is Friday. I'm nervous and anxious I don't have a great record with scans so freaking out just a little bit that something will be wrong and it'll be all over :cry: I hate feeling like this I've been pretty laid back this entire pregnancy until the past week or so.


----------



## GingerPanda

Kelly, take deep breaths. You're almost 20 weeks! The chances of something going wrong now are just sooo small. I'm sure you'll have a beautiful scan. :hugs:

Yes, I ovulated. Although I kind of wish I hadn't! I got diagnosed with hypothyroidism, Hashimoto's, pretty severe physical thyroid damage from the Hashimoto's, and multinodular thyroiditis! I'm on levothyroxine now, and it's just not a good time to have a baby! :haha:

Fortunately (weird to say), FF moved my ovulation date to a day where we had DTD three days before and the day after. That, coupled with my 88.89 TSH makes it unlikely that I'll get pregnant.


----------



## Kelly9

Hypo can be treated though with this more severe kind do they treat it with anything besides the levo that you would need to postpone having a baby for? I know with hyper usually they ablate the thyroid and put you on supplements for the rest of your life and because of the ablation pregnancy needs to be avoided for 6-12 months post but that's a bit different. 

Glad they're figuring some of your health issues out! 

Yes deep breaths! I had horrible dream last night and slept so badly. I think I'm more worried because I haven't had a scan since 9 weeks. They don't offer a 12 week one where I live and if I had of had that and it was good I wouldn't be worried so much. I know the odds are low of anything major being wrong it's just nerve wracking.


----------



## GingerPanda

Nope, they'll just monitor my levels every 3-4 weeks and increase or adjust my levo as necessary. I don't have to wait any specific amount of time to get pregnant, and levo is safe during pregnancy. They would like to get my levels under control before pregnancy, though. So we'll be NTNP/WTT until then. I will have to be on the levo forever. Hashi's has probably destroyed a pretty good portion of my thyroid.

But if I can be healthy and have a healthy baby, I don't care! :)


----------



## Kelly9

That's not the worst outcome! And if you were having symptoms you will start to feel better soon!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep! I'm pretty excited. I can't wait for my goiter to go away. It's not cute. Makes me look about 50lbs heavier than I am.


----------



## Kelly9

:( if you've been gaining weight to fixing your thyroid will help you loose it!


----------



## Tella

Mj, this time.of year is super busy. We at the coast where there os very limited signal so not updating. But its great being here and relaxing for a change! !!

I cant believe im that far already! Just wish i would start feeling her soon. I still need to figure out the feeling before i will be able to identify it but fxd its soon!!!!

Kelly, praying for a great 20week scan! Even with my 4 week scans i still stress before each scan. And i can only imagine as this is your scary scan but you are doing great and so is baba!!!!

Ginger, so sorry about all these problems! However with every diagnoses i always felt like im 10 steps closer to that rainbow and that always kept me going. Fxd the meds help quickly and you get that bfp super quick

Afm, just enjoying it all and falling more and more in love with our little girl. Dh is so cute and is falling more and more in love with her as well.


----------



## Kelly9

Tomorrow is D day! Can't wait for it to be over. 

I think baby is drilling me in my right hip having some pain! Owie! 

Tella you will probably feel her soon it takes a little longer to realize it's baby the first time because you keep doubting yourself. My little ones movements have changed to rolling and dragging movements now as well as kicks and pokes.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - have you tested? Still have positive thoughts about this cycle.

Kelly - how was the scan?

Tella - I just realized you're having a girl! Congratulations! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

My O date got moved, so today is 10dpo. Tested BFN. But my timing was terrible, so my hopes are low despite my stellar temps.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - I'm still praying for you!!


----------



## Kelly9

Scan went well! We're team yellow so gender news! But relieved to see a healthy babe! Maybe now I'll relax some. Also babe is breech at the moment.


----------



## Tella

Happy 20 weeks kelly!!!!!! So happy about thé great scan! He/she will still get into the right position just loving the space in there still. .lol

Mj, thanks. Yes we super excited about the little madam coming. Day is already protective. How you doing? 

Ginger, my bfp would never have show at 10dpo.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I know plenty of time to move still!


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies :hugs:

How you all doing? Missing this thread in my subs!! 

Praying for loads of bfpa to come in here!!!

:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

How is everyone? Updates?


----------



## GingerPanda

My appointment with my new OB/GYN is next week. The week after that, I get my 6 week TSH draw to see how my dosage of levothyroxine is working. Getting my testosterone drawn today to see if one month of spearmint tea has lowered it.


----------



## mj2013

Hi ladies :)

Ginger - they didn't give you femera again for this cycle?

Kelly & Tella - you girls are both half way through! so excited for you ladies. How have you ladies been feeling? how has the weight gain been going?

AFM, not much going on right now, just waiting for transfer :)


----------



## Kelly9

I've been horribly sick so just ate the only gold I've had in 4.5 days so I've lost 2 pounds but the loosing is the silver lining cause I've gained more to date then any of my other pregnancies. I'm up 15 pounds. Hoping to keep it down from here on out by eating better once I get used to eating again.


----------



## GingerPanda

Mj, no. If I got pregnant before getting my TSH and testosterone under control, I would almost definitely have another miscarriage. I'm hoping we have it all under control so I can talk to my new OB/GYN about trying again ASAP. I'd love an October/Halloween baby!

My endocrinologist wants to check my TSH every three weeks during pregnancy. That seems to be much more often than other hypo ladies on the forums, but he's a big believer that high TSH during pregnancy causes mental and developmental delays in the child (in addition to greatly increasing the miscarriage rate). So I guess I'm really pleased he's so cautious! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Ginger I hope it comes back all well so you can start trying again!


----------



## Tella

Kelly, hope you managed to eat something decent today! !! Thinking about you :flow:

Ginger, its great that she want to keep an eye on it and under control. Love proactive doctors. Fxd they all down and stay down so that you can start trying again.

Mj, any idea on when your transfer is gonna be?

Afm, we had our 20week scan today and our little girl stayed a girl lol. Everything is perfect with her and she weighs about 350g already!!! Also can say now that i can feel her move often :cloud9: its such a great feeling that you lovely ladies are going to experience soon!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great Tella! What a nice size to! at 19+5 my little one was about 284 Grams but of course u/s can only be so accurate. Yay for baby remaining a she lol! Everyone finding out makes me want to sometimes but that ships sailed. 

Mj is transfer soon?


----------



## Tella

Lol kelly i admire your strenght for keeping a strong head lol.

Bright, are you still on here? 

:cloud9: im loving feeling her kick and dh also felt this morning. She's not shy at all. My bff also felt her last night :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

It's been hard and had she of shown the goods at our 20 week scan who knows if I would have looked inside the envelope. If we get another scan which we may it's going to be to hard so I'll be hoping she keeps her legs closed again and keeps the secret! And yes I call her a she because I feel it's a girl and I hate calling the baby an it.


----------



## Tella

haha i was convinced its a he and then it turned out to be a she :haha: 

I can imagine how much fun it will be to find out when he/she is born but i like to plan things ahead. LOL


----------



## Kelly9

So do I which is why we found out with our first 3. I also knew the genders of our first 3 by about 6-8 weeks pregnant and was right everytime. So no pressure to get this one right to? I have a feeling if I'm wrong it'll be with this one. I mostly just really want another girl so I sometimes wonder if that's why I feel it's a girl but honestly my pregnancy with skyler was so different from my girl pregnancies with hannah and lexi and this one has been pretty identical to my girl ones with the exception that I had a bit more acne early on in first tri.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger- any news on your results?


----------



## GingerPanda

My TSH is down to 0.56, and my testosterone is down to 35!

But the biggest news is that I OVULATED ON MY OWN FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER! Today is 6dpo, and I had progesterone drawn today to confirm. Hopefully I'll get results on Monday. Testing on Tuesday!


----------



## Kelly9

Omg yay!!!!! That's fabulous news!


----------



## mj2013

Omg! Omg! I'm so happy for you! !!! :) I can't believe how far the 5 of us have come on this journey. ...we've definitely made progress. 

Afm- I'm so cautious to say this ladies as you know my history, but I'm 4 weeks this Sunday :) please say a prayer for me, betas on Monday and Wednesday. I'm soooo freaking nervous.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh wow! Congrats! Fingers crossed so hard we'll get to be bump buddies!


----------



## mj2013

Yessss! I just looked at your chart, it looks so perfect. I'm praying for you! Can't wait for test day, I'll be stalking lol


----------



## Kelly9

MJ keeping everything crossed for you and awesome betas!


----------



## mj2013

Kelly9 said:


> MJ keeping everything crossed for you and awesome betas!

Thanks Kelly! :flower:


----------



## Tella

Ginger, it's awesome news on your results and that you od on your own!!!!!! Fxd it brings your forever bfp!!!!!

Mj, OMG!!!!!!!!! So happy for you, keeping you in every prayer that this is gonna be your sticky and we are gonna be bump buddies, i just know it. Soon this whole thread is gonna be knocked up!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mj2013

Lol thanks Tella and I definitely appreciate the prayers. ...I need them :) 
I'll keep you ladies posted on betas next week ;)


----------



## Tella

Thinking of you mj!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Will you get beta results today MJ?


----------



## mj2013

Thanks ladies :) I'm still waiting for the results. They said I won't get them till tomorrow, so I'll be on edge till tomorrow. I hope they call me early!! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm staying tuned!!!!!!! Everything crossed for awesome numbers. How many did you transfer with the FET?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies! How is everyone? It has been a minute, needed a little break to get my emotions in tack. I missed you ladies! Isn't MJ's news the best? I am so happy and excited for her!


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella said:


> Lol kelly i admire your strenght for keeping a strong head lol.
> 
> Bright, are you still on here?
> 
> :cloud9: im loving feeling her kick and dh also felt this morning. She's not shy at all. My bff also felt her last night :cloud9:

Hey Tella, how are you feeling? I am still here just need a minute. But I am back and ready to try again with a plan thanks to MJ.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey bright nice to see you! Are you gearing up for a cycle? Sending good luck vibes your way.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hey Kelly! Yes gearing up for a new cycle starting the 27th. Thank you for your support.


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - we did 2 :) 

I'm super nervous about the results especially what they will be on wednesday for the 2nd beta. 

Ginger - tomorrow is test day?

Tella - :flower:

Bright - Can't wait for your cycle!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Bright is it a fet or a fresh?


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly its another fresh cycle.


----------



## GingerPanda

Nice to see you Bright!



Yes, today is test day! Tell me what you guys think:
 



Attached Files:







1-20-15_10dpo.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kelly9

I see a line on my phone but is there colour? Get a frer dammit woman!


----------



## Kelly9

!!!!!! Ginger!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:

It's an OSOM test, Kelly. It's black dye. There's not supposed to be color!


----------



## GingerPanda

Here, I put it on CDTP:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test362358


----------



## Kelly9

Well then Id say you're knocked up then!!!!! Please still pee on a frer hahaha I have way more experience with those and the lines are usually much better when they are fainter on others. Lol!!!! Congrats chick!!


----------



## mj2013

Ginger!!!!! I see a line girl! Omg!!!!!

Afm- I'm going to go crazy, I decided to call the nurse, she called back and left a message that said they aren't in yet and usually come in in the afternoon and since my appointment with the Dr is tomorrow morning that he'll go over all results with me at that time....WTF!??


----------



## GingerPanda

It's darker with SMU! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1-20-15_10dpo_smu.jpg
File size: 221.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GingerPanda

MJ, that sucks! I hope you hear from them soon!


----------



## mj2013

Omg Omg!!!!! It has gotten darker! Woo hoo!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay ginger!!!! My smu was always darker!!!

MJ that's not ok Id be calling an hour or so before close and demanding them!


----------



## mj2013

Kelly- I just called back and left another message on the nurse line pretty saying I want my results today. Plus why wouldn't they have the results as yet? That's just crazy. This OB office is really big and the doctor is very efficient but now it's making me wonder if I need to find a small office.


----------



## Kelly9

Some clinics don't get results till the afternoon just depends on when the lab faxes it and when they check the fax machine. So I wouldn't worry about that!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm getting funny cramps, so I think something is burrowing in there! :D


----------



## Kelly9

Woohooo!!!!!!!


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - Woo hoo! are you going to get a frer to test on as well? 

AFM still waiting on beta sigh. Here was my frer from Monday. This was my last test too because I figured my betas would appease me POAS addiction but I'm slowly getting to the point of running out to get another test lol :brat:
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GingerPanda

I did get some FRER. I'll take one when I get home.


----------



## GingerPanda

Nice line!


I just took this on a three hour hold. It is UNEDITED!

https://i60.tinypic.com/5z3ww9.jpg



Took a FRER with the same urine. It is positive, but sooooo hard to see, it won't show up in pictures.


----------



## mj2013

Definitely a line for sure! looking good!:)


----------



## mj2013

Beta in!!! Finally! 351 @ 15dpo


----------



## Kelly9

WHOOT ALL AROUND!

Ginger awesome line.

MJ I don't know specifics but thats a good beta I'm thinking for 15dpo!


----------



## Kelly9

Now baby vibes to Bright!!! All of them!


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Kelly :) 2nd beta tomorrow and of course then I'll play the waiting game again 

Tella - I have a friend who is going to be doing immune testing. Wanted to find out what you got tested for specifically. Did you do an endo scratch test? they are going to do one on her. I remember you had to collect a sample with af showed up and I was telling her but I don't remember what that test was for specifically. Also what did the Dr diagnose was the issue and what was he treating you with.


----------



## GingerPanda

That's a great number! Higher than average for 15dpo!

https://www.betabase.info/chart/betaByDay/15/Single


----------



## GingerPanda

Got my progesterone. It's expensive! $87 for a one month supply. But if it helps, I'll take it!

Here are this morning's FMU tests:

https://s2.postimg.org/gcu8ku7s9/fotor_5.jpg


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Ginger - those lines look wonderful. I am so happy for you.

MJ - Totally awesome numbers!!! Maybe twins..LOL

Kelly - I am praying that I am blessed just like you ladies.


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - looking good! 

Bright - you will be! This is it!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'd love to be bump buddies with all you ladies! Fingers crossed tight for you Bright!


----------



## brighteyez73

Ginger - I'd love that too! That would be wonderful!!!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

gorgeous ginger!

bright you'll have the youngest squishiest newborn when you have your future baby <3


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - thank you! you are so sweet!!!


----------



## Tella

Oh wow ladies is been the best catch up of the day! !!!!!!!!

Huge congrats ginger it's great lines for 11dpo!!!! I agree progesterone is expensive but it works! 

Mj, that's an awesome beta! !!! You have one healthy bean in there for sure! Next beta will just confirm that. im confused, was this natural or fet, i thought fet was only end of this month. 

Bright, you are gonna be next! !!! Loads of baby dust you way! I found my 2nd ivf less stressful as i knew what would happen. But the outcome is gonna the best one ever!!!

Mj, re testing. No we only collected af sample and drew blood. If i failed to collect a decent sample after the hysteroscopy, he would have asked for an endo scratch but lucky it wasn't necessary. Some doc prefer endo scratch but mine said af is fine and more cost effective. 

Then he tested for the good cells you need to facilitate implantation in af sample and the aggressive cells in both the peripheral blood and AF. The values are unique to each lab as it depends on the unit of measure but my aggressive cells was double what it should have been. Then he gave me 10mg covocort, it's the less aggressive cortisone for 3 months. Retested and it was still elevated so i continued for another 2 months. There after i got my bfp and continued taking it too 11 weeks but stated tapering off since 8weeks.


----------



## mj2013

Tella - Thanks for the info, I will pass it along to her. I had FET early this month, still have another little one frozen that I will probably go back for, can't see myself leaving him there frozen forever :)


----------



## GingerPanda

The endo scratch is also useful if you have implantation issues, because the healing process makes the uterus a more hospitable environment for implantation!


----------



## mj2013

Hey Ginger, how's today going? Any new tests?
I'm still waiting on yesterdays beta ugh! The nurse said it wasn't in and they should get it before the end of the day tomorrow sigh......so I had to run out and get more tests just so I could prove to myself I was still prego lol, I'm such a mess! Have you set up your 1st appt as yet?


----------



## Kelly9

Mj how annoying!!!

Me, I'm exhausted. My hubby has been away since saturday and was on night shifts the 6 days before that so I've been on my own with the kids for 2 weeks now, he's not due back till sunday as well and they're driving me a little bonkers. My oldest goes to school but has to be driven and picked up so I have to wake up my youngest and lug both them out for that then I have to go a 3rd time to get the mail since it doesn't get in before lunch here, well tomorrow I have to do all of that plus go to a playdate with my youngest inbetween drop off and pick up with my oldest and I just got a call saying I have an apt with the doc tomorrow at 430 so once again out and additional time. Thankfully the Post office is open till 5 so I can just get the mail before hand but SOOOOOO many stops to take kids in and out. It's exhausting me thinking about how much we'll be in and out tomorrow. But then it's the weekend and I can hibernate inside till hubby comes home at which point I'm handing off the kids to him.


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Today's tests are darker. I am super bloated 24/7, which is a normal pregnancy symptom for me. AF is due tomorrow, I don't think she'll show! My first doctor's appointment is next Wednesday morning.

How are you?


----------



## mj2013

Kelly- woah! That sounds like a lot with the kids. The weekend is almost here and you can hibernate lol. 

Ginger- awesome! I'm sure she won't show too :)

Afm waiting on 2nd beta, u/s next Wednesday and I'm heading to NYC for the weekend today. I wanted to cancel the trip but unfortunately I can't get out of it. I'll definitely be opting out of the body scanners though and requesting a pat down instead!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you get your bets today MJ! 

Yes it's a busy day we've got to go out 5 times today but then that it. One more big hurdle! Looking forward to bedtime tonight then hubby is home sunday!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

What a crazy routine! :wacko:


----------



## mj2013

Beta in! 761 :))))


----------



## Kelly9

Bet it's twinners :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Wow! I'm voting twins too!


----------



## Kelly9

I survived today. Now I can hide. I've earned it. 2 more sleeps and DH is home!


----------



## Confused75

calvinzoey said:


> I'm trying to transfer myself over to this forum. I keep reading more and more sad stories about miscarriages. I'm terrified to have a second, and the stories are making me panic. I desperately want a child of my own.
> 
> I just had a D&C 2 days ago. :cry: Was diagnosed with a "suspected" blighted ovum at 11 1/2 weeks. All went well during the procedure, and I see my doctor again on the 28th. Before the procedure he told me to wait *3-4 cycles* to get pregnant again. I've heard of women who only waited one cycle. What are you thoughts? I will be bringing this up to him on the 28th.
> 
> But for right now, I'm waiting for my :devil: AF. I really want to try again after.
> 
> Anyone else waiting?

Firstly I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel your pain. I too had a suspected blighted ovum and after much waiting with hope next us the dr finally recommended a d&c earlier this year. I was nearly 11 weeks. However she said to try after my next cycle. I'm not sure whether that's due to my age (39) so that's what we are going to do. Good luck and I hope things work out well for you


----------



## mj2013

Kelly & Ginger you girls are funny! At first I was thinking maybe twins but then I'm not too sure, I think 761 might not be high enough. 

Confused- sorry for your loss :( it's hard, I've been through it. We tried right after our loss.


----------



## GingerPanda

What dpo was it drawn? 17? If so, you're in the largest bracket for twin results! :haha:

https://www.betabase.info/chart/betaByDay/17/Twins


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> What dpo was it drawn? 17? If so, you're in the largest bracket for twin results! :haha:
> 
> https://www.betabase.info/chart/betaByDay/17/Twins

Yes 17dpo....wow! My u/s is this Wednesday so I'll know for sure. I would be over the moon if it were twins, even though I know dh would just pass out lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha: Good luck!

That's a really early ultrasound!


----------



## mj2013

GingerPanda said:


> :haha: Good luck!
> 
> That's a really early ultrasound!

They want to make sure everything is good and then i should be scheduled for another one 2 weeks later :) I can't wait!


----------



## Kelly9

MJ how exciting! I was thinking your numbers were high lol. My hcg is always high but I don't think it was that high for around the same time frame. Can't wait for Wednesday!


----------



## TTC 84

Hi ladies is it ok if I join ? I had d&c on 9 jan , after finding out on the 7th at what should've been 11wk1d that baby had no heartbeat and stopped growing at 8wk 6d. 
I only bled lightly for 10 days then some spotting on and off , I took a pregnancy test on Friday it was still very faintly positive . Today I have all my usual ovulation signs is that possible only 16 days post d&c and if pregnancy test was still faint obviously hcg is still hanging around ?? Any help appreciated . Wish all you ladies the best .


----------



## mj2013

TTC 84 said:


> Hi ladies is it ok if I join ? I had d&c on 9 jan , after finding out on the 7th at what should've been 11wk1d that baby had no heartbeat and stopped growing at 8wk 6d.
> I only bled lightly for 10 days then some spotting on and off , I took a pregnancy test on Friday it was still very faintly positive . Today I have all my usual ovulation signs is that possible only 16 days post d&c and if pregnancy test was still faint obviously hcg is still hanging around ?? Any help appreciated . Wish all you ladies the best .

Hi TTC84- sorry about your loss. I too had my d&c around 11 weeks. From what I understand you won't O until hcg is down to 0. The other ladies on the board will correct me if I'm wrong. It took me 6 weeks for af to arrive and I wasn't able to pin point my exact O date before she arrived just because it was such a long cycle. We started trying right away, even though some doctors tell you to wait 2 or 3 cycles. Hope I helped some


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about your loss, TTC84! :hugs:


MJ is right. I don't think your body will ovulate until your hCG is down to 0. Your body is going through a period of rapid hormone adjustment. I had a TON of EWCM during my recovery period from my D&C. Your body's just a bit out of whack right now. Things will settle down into a more normal rhythm soon.


----------



## Kelly9

ttc sorry for your loss, HCG has to be lower then 5 to ovulate. I got my first post d&c bleed at 5 weeks but it was anovulatory, then I ovulated about 8 weeks post and went on to have af. We also didn't wait, and got pregnant on our second cycle trying.


----------



## TTC 84

Thanks ladies , I had all my usual ov signs this weekend we bd'd anyway just incase :) it makes sense that levels need to be under 5 to o, I really hope everything bounces back fast , I have had 2 losses in the past and had no delay in my cycle after. X


----------



## mj2013

Looks like I'm stuck in nyc for this blizzard, so had to reschedule my u/s for next week since it doesn't look like I'll be making it back till the end of the week :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Boo!

On the plus side, there will be more to see, though! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Boo MJ I hope you can get out for it! But there will be more to see if you don't.


----------



## brighteyez73

TTC-sorry for your loss! We are here for you!:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Bright best of luck for your cycle starting tomorrow!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck Bright! I hope you can join me in my October rainbows thread!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hell ladies, 

We had to change the stimming dates, we waiting for the approval of insurance. So we may not start stimming until the 2nd week of February. We are still bc'ing now. She just called in a refill on the bc's. A little disappointed but I am being patient.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope your insurance gets sorted then, We'll be here cheering you on no matter when you start!


----------



## mj2013

That's right Bright! We're cheering for you no matter when you start :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - how are you feeling? Any symptoms? I'm not really having much yet, I'm getting dull aches on both sides of my uterus area but it's alternating. So weird!


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

I'm getting the same thing. Food makes me blow up like a balloon. My boobs are KILLING me... But that's pretty much it. Oh, I've had to get up in the night to pee every night for like four nights. I NEVER do that.


----------



## mj2013

Same for me as far as peeing at night. My boobs are not really sore but I feel like I've gained a ton already, not sure if it's from the meds and birth control before my cycle or what. I'm just dying for my u/s next week.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

Ginger & MJ - I love hearing about you ladies pregnancy. I am so happy that you well deserving ladies are pregnant.


----------



## Kelly9

MJ I gained weight with my IVF cycles to, I think it's from the meds and then hormones from HCG and fluid retention.


----------



## mj2013

Thanks Kelly, because I was really wondering wtf! Lol. Even though I haven't been working out like I usually do because I wanted to give my body a break in hopes FET would work, which it did. Now I'm scared to start working out again :s 
Have you done any working out since being pg? It makes me nervous


----------



## Kelly9

I didn't try till after 12 weeks then did a week got sick stopped then started for a few days got sick and stopped and repeat. I gave up right about when my gallbladder and the gastritis nearly took me out and have accepted I'll work out after baby is born.


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, Bright, you're so sweet! I can't wait for us to be bump buddies! :hugs:


As far as exercise, I have been doing Taekwondo since the summer, and really enjoy it. It's great for balance, muscle training, cardio, and self-defense. My instructor's wife is a mom and a 3rd degree black belt. She is altering my patterns and exercises so they're safe during pregnancy.


----------



## brighteyez73

I can' wait either Ginger!!


----------



## Kelly9

It'll happen bright!


----------



## Tella

Bright, before you know it stim time will be her and you will be seeing those two lines not because of the trigger but because of bean producing it!!

Mj, looove those beta no!!!!! Next week scan will definitely give you so much more to see and beautiful hb(s)

Ive given up on my exercising till Skylar comes. The fs said i can swim and jog but like Kelly i decided to just give it up for now and take it up again after her birth. Ive set a goal for myself to do a obstacle race end of sept so i have 3 months to train. But this pregnancy has been so good on me, ive only picked up 3kgs so far so i believe being fit beforehand has helped alot.

Ginger, oh those eina boobs are something else. Those early cramps/pressure continued well into my second tri so dont worry about them.

Ttc, so sorry for your loss :hugs: its so unfair!!!! We also tried immediately after D&c. However my hcg was very low, below 2000 at d&c so my hpt was negative quickly. Then i got af 35days after d&c. Thinking of you :flow:

Afm, just super busy at work so not really on bnb at the moment.


----------



## brighteyez73

You ladies are the best!!! You all have me more anxious to start LOL


----------



## Kelly9

Bah I wish Tella, I was in super duper fit shape before getting pregnant and I still packed on a lot of weight fast! Though it slowed down considerably with me getting sick since I lost 7 pounds from those 4 days. I'm still up about 15 pounds though ugh. I'll be happy to keep it to 30 or under total.


----------



## mj2013

Some days I wake up and feel perfectly normal, I'm hoping this is normal. So nervous about my u/s next week. I feel so chunky too, even dh agrees that I definitely look bigger which is probably from the meds, my everyday jeans no longer fits! Ugh. Anyway, how are you ladies doing? My mom thinks it's probably twins, dh says it's only 1.....I'm just dying for Tuesday!


----------



## GingerPanda

My regular jeans don't fit either. I've been in maternity jeans since I got my BFP, just because my biggest pregnancy symptom is bloat, and my biggest food craving is Mexican. Plus, maternity jeans feel like pajamas. Secret pajamas. :haha:

I can't wait for your scan either! I think it is probably just one, but we'll see!


----------



## mj2013

Ginger, I'm so glad it's not just me struggling with the clothes issue over here. Every morning it's had to find something that fits right. Has anyone been noticing you're a bit bigger? One of my very good guy friends said to me that I look like I've gained weight, so I know it's obvious :(


----------



## Kelly9

MJ you'll have worse bloat from the meds, you may get smaller in a few weeks if it subsides but you might not if it's twins! lol.

Ginger pj's? Thats what I wear everyday! Even out to get mail and groceries lol!


----------



## neo13

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering how long it took for your first AF to arrive after your d&c? I had a d&c on 23rd Dec and bled on and off for 2 weeks. So it's been nearly 6 weeks since the d&c and 4 since I stopped bleeding. I've had some cramping so thought AF was on the way but that's stopped now. Really want AF to come so I can start TTC properly again. Just wondered how long everyone else had to wait. 

Thanks. X


----------



## mj2013

neo13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering how long it took for your first AF to arrive after your d&c? I had a d&c on 23rd Dec and bled on and off for 2 weeks. So it's been nearly 6 weeks since the d&c and 4 since I stopped bleeding. I've had some cramping so thought AF was on the way but that's stopped now. Really want AF to come so I can start TTC properly again. Just wondered how long everyone else had to wait.
> 
> Thanks. X


Neo - sorry for your loss. AF showed up for me after 6 weeks. Some women got it later around 8-9 weeks. Have you tested on a hpt or blood test to make sure your hcg is back to 0? or that you didn't by chance get pg right away? I know 1 or 2 women ended up going back to their Dr after about 8 weeks of no AF and it turned out they still had some tissue left behind which was causing AF not to start and they had to have another D&C to clear it out and then eventually AF came. I would give it another week or 2 but I would also POAS....you never know! :winkwink::flower:


----------



## mj2013

Kelly9 said:


> MJ you'll have worse bloat from the meds, you may get smaller in a few weeks if it subsides but you might not if it's twins! lol.
> 
> Ginger pj's? Thats what I wear everyday! Even out to get mail and groceries lol!


you know my brain is clearly going or something because I didn't even think about all the estrogen and progesterone that I am on now lol. I just keep thinking about the bcp's and stims from before, but you're right. I hope once I can stop the meds in another 6 weeks that I will go down some. That makes me feel a lot better :thumbup::flower:


----------



## neo13

Hi mj2013 thanks for replying. Yeah I tested on a hpt a couple of weeks ago to make sure it was negative. I also did yesterday and was also BFN. So guess it's just a waiting game for AF to arrive. I really want to start TTC again and just seems like it's taking ages to arrive. Thanks again for the advice, I'll give it another couple of weeks and fx crossed AF arrives. X


----------



## GingerPanda

Neo, my cycles are normally wacko. I ended up having to take Provera to get AF after my D&C.


----------



## Kelly9

Neo I got my second AF with first ovulation around 8 weeks so you could be ovulating soon, I think thats a typical time frame after a D&C for most. <3

I'm sick!!!!!! Seriously... so tired of being sick and preggo. Caught the cold my son had the scary thing is I already feel run down and it's just the beginning easy stage of it. Lexi is also sick, Skyler is almost over it and my husband is sick. Eff!


----------



## mj2013

Awww Kelly (((big hugs)))). That sounds really rough, when you and your entire family are sick it's really tough and everyone :( I hope you all feel better soon, by next weekend everyone should be feeling well again.
Only 14 more weeks for your LO to arrive! The time will be here before you know it, hang in there.


----------



## Kelly9

Skyler is going on day 8 of it and with my being pregnant its sure to be a good 2-3 weeks before I feel good again. Ugh. 

Holy heck I only have 98 days left... double digits. Seems so much sooner but still so far away! Honestly I'm tiring of being pregnant and getting chubby and large but I'm trying to enjoy it all since it'll be my last lol.


----------



## mj2013

Lol Kelly it's going to creep up on you and will be here before you know it! 
I know it's rough when you're sick and pg and can't take good meds to help you get better soon :( hang in there. 

Ginger- how are u feeling? I've been super tired. U/s tomorrow, so close yet so far sigh.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope you get well soon, Kelly! That sounds awful! And I'm convinced that the medicine we're allowed to take during pregnancy is only "safe" because it doesn't do anything.


Mj, I'm good. Had to take a nap yesterday. I was exhausted just from sitting on the couch watching TV all day. :haha:

I have been having issues with constipation. Made Mexican food for dinner on Saturday and Sunday, and that seemed to help. Lol. I have also noticed that I've been eating more. I had a giant plate of food for dinner, then I was hungry again 30 minutes later. Had a bowl of cereal.



Can't wait to see how your scan goes!


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - I've been super hungry too! I've been getting light headed while trying to clean the house, I have to do it little by little. I never experienced it before, I hope it's normal. I had some cramping this morning for a few minutes that kinda freaked me out but it's gone now.


----------



## GingerPanda

I haven't personally had any lightheadedness. But your body is starting to produce more blood now (blood volume increases by 45% during pregnancy!), so maybe that has something to do with it? You should ask your doctor tomorrow, but it is probably fine.


----------



## Tella

brighteyez73 said:


> You ladies are the best!!! You all have me more anxious to start LOL

Cant wait to see your 2 lines!!! its coming just know it!!!!



Kelly9 said:


> Bah I wish Tella, I was in super duper fit shape before getting pregnant and I still packed on a lot of weight fast! Though it slowed down considerably with me getting sick since I lost 7 pounds from those 4 days. I'm still up about 15 pounds though ugh. I'll be happy to keep it to 30 or under total.

Ive been lucky but even so i just said i will just get back into the gym pronto once im cleared. I have definitely picked up some love handles, it makes it very difficult to find a dress for the babyshower :dohh:



mj2013 said:


> Some days I wake up and feel perfectly normal, I'm hoping this is normal. So nervous about my u/s next week. I feel so chunky too, even dh agrees that I definitely look bigger which is probably from the meds, my everyday jeans no longer fits! Ugh. Anyway, how are you ladies doing? My mom thinks it's probably twins, dh says it's only 1.....I'm just dying for Tuesday!

Oh thats super normal, i had it as well and because i didnt have MS i always worried and considering our histories it is normal to worry but this is your rainbow and here to stay!!!!

I also bloated lots due to the progesterone and it went way about a week after stopping it.

I think twins will be cool, but body wise singletons is better and safer.



GingerPanda said:


> My regular jeans don't fit either. I've been in maternity jeans since I got my BFP, just because my biggest pregnancy symptom is bloat, and my biggest food craving is Mexican. Plus, maternity jeans feel like pajamas. Secret pajamas. :haha:
> 
> I can't wait for your scan either! I think it is probably just one, but we'll see!

Haha, i got a pair of maternity jeans from a friend the other day and it was heaven to wear :haha: Im just keeping to yoga pants of cotton pants with a wide band at the top.



neo13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering how long it took for your first AF to arrive after your d&c? I had a d&c on 23rd Dec and bled on and off for 2 weeks. So it's been nearly 6 weeks since the d&c and 4 since I stopped bleeding. I've had some cramping so thought AF was on the way but that's stopped now. Really want AF to come so I can start TTC properly again. Just wondered how long everyone else had to wait.
> 
> Thanks. X

Sorry for you loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

My AF came quickly after my D&C, CD33 but i Od on CD19 after D&C. Also my hcg was 0 a few days after so it didnt delay things luckily.

Stick around, this thread is lucky, you will get those 2 lines soon again :thumbup:



mj2013 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> MJ you'll have worse bloat from the meds, you may get smaller in a few weeks if it subsides but you might not if it's twins! lol.
> 
> Ginger pj's? Thats what I wear everyday! Even out to get mail and groceries lol!
> 
> 
> you know my brain is clearly going or something because I didn't even think about all the estrogen and progesterone that I am on now lol. I just keep thinking about the bcp's and stims from before, but you're right. I hope once I can stop the meds in another 6 weeks that I will go down some. That makes me feel a lot better :thumbup::flower:Click to expand...




Kelly9 said:


> Neo I got my second AF with first ovulation around 8 weeks so you could be ovulating soon, I think thats a typical time frame after a D&C for most. <3
> 
> I'm sick!!!!!! Seriously... so tired of being sick and preggo. Caught the cold my son had the scary thing is I already feel run down and it's just the beginning easy stage of it. Lexi is also sick, Skyler is almost over it and my husband is sick. Eff!

Booooo on being sick again, thats the pits. I have been lucky just having stuffy nose no further symptoms.



Kelly9 said:


> Skyler is going on day 8 of it and with my being pregnant its sure to be a good 2-3 weeks before I feel good again. Ugh.
> 
> Holy heck I only have 98 days left... double digits. Seems so much sooner but still so far away! Honestly I'm tiring of being pregnant and getting chubby and large but I'm trying to enjoy it all since it'll be my last lol.

Wohoo double digits, soon i will be joining you!!!!!! But that is gonna make time fly even more.

AFM> I have posted a lot of photos of the shopping spree we did the weekend if you wanna pop over to my journal. But otherwise we doing great, had our scan last week and she is doing great :cloud9: Feeling her move more and more and love seeing my tummy bulge.
 



Attached Files:







20150130_120019_resized.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









20150130_115843_resized.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kelly9

I've always been pretty lucky weight gain wise never gained more then 30 and started at a low number as I'm very trim when not pregnant so I suppose its ok to gain 30 but it still messes with me after working out so long and hard to shape my body. It's a mind thing! But I have taken positive steps! I've cleaned 95% of the junk out of my house since I've been a bad night time snacker on sugary things, last night i had carrots and honey nut cheerios for snack, I'm already down 1.5 pounds!! I know I'll loose it again, once I feel good enough to work out I am going to, am hoping for that to be around the 4-6 week mark as I hate working out with the pp bleeding, it's gross! And it can make the bleeding pick up to plus I've had stitches with every delivery so need that area to be healed lol. 

I did work out yesterday and it felt good, little sore today, today is a rest day but thats good cause I'm still in the getting worse phase for being sick. 

So nice for you to see Skylar again! Lovely pics. I have a scan between 28-30 weeks then that'll be it till delivery. Need baby to not cooperate again so i'm not tempted to peek between his/her legs. I'm rather enjoying this whole not knowing business!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and happy V day!


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are the best!!! You all have me more anxious to start LOL
> 
> Cant wait to see your 2 lines!!! its coming just know it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Bah I wish Tella, I was in super duper fit shape before getting pregnant and I still packed on a lot of weight fast! Though it slowed down considerably with me getting sick since I lost 7 pounds from those 4 days. I'm still up about 15 pounds though ugh. I'll be happy to keep it to 30 or under total.Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been lucky but even so i just said i will just get back into the gym pronto once im cleared. I have definitely picked up some love handles, it makes it very difficult to find a dress for the babyshower :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> Some days I wake up and feel perfectly normal, I'm hoping this is normal. So nervous about my u/s next week. I feel so chunky too, even dh agrees that I definitely look bigger which is probably from the meds, my everyday jeans no longer fits! Ugh. Anyway, how are you ladies doing? My mom thinks it's probably twins, dh says it's only 1.....I'm just dying for Tuesday!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats super normal, i had it as well and because i didnt have MS i always worried and considering our histories it is normal to worry but this is your rainbow and here to stay!!!!
> 
> I also bloated lots due to the progesterone and it went way about a week after stopping it.
> 
> I think twins will be cool, but body wise singletons is better and safer.
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> My regular jeans don't fit either. I've been in maternity jeans since I got my BFP, just because my biggest pregnancy symptom is bloat, and my biggest food craving is Mexican. Plus, maternity jeans feel like pajamas. Secret pajamas. :haha:
> 
> I can't wait for your scan either! I think it is probably just one, but we'll see!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, i got a pair of maternity jeans from a friend the other day and it was heaven to wear :haha: Im just keeping to yoga pants of cotton pants with a wide band at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> neo13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering how long it took for your first AF to arrive after your d&c? I had a d&c on 23rd Dec and bled on and off for 2 weeks. So it's been nearly 6 weeks since the d&c and 4 since I stopped bleeding. I've had some cramping so thought AF was on the way but that's stopped now. Really want AF to come so I can start TTC properly again. Just wondered how long everyone else had to wait.
> 
> Thanks. XClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for you loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> My AF came quickly after my D&C, CD33 but i Od on CD19 after D&C. Also my hcg was 0 a few days after so it didnt delay things luckily.
> 
> Stick around, this thread is lucky, you will get those 2 lines soon again :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> mj2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> MJ you'll have worse bloat from the meds, you may get smaller in a few weeks if it subsides but you might not if it's twins! lol.
> 
> Ginger pj's? Thats what I wear everyday! Even out to get mail and groceries lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know my brain is clearly going or something because I didn't even think about all the estrogen and progesterone that I am on now lol. I just keep thinking about the bcp's and stims from before, but you're right. I hope once I can stop the meds in another 6 weeks that I will go down some. That makes me feel a lot better :thumbup::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Neo I got my second AF with first ovulation around 8 weeks so you could be ovulating soon, I think thats a typical time frame after a D&C for most. <3
> 
> I'm sick!!!!!! Seriously... so tired of being sick and preggo. Caught the cold my son had the scary thing is I already feel run down and it's just the beginning easy stage of it. Lexi is also sick, Skyler is almost over it and my husband is sick. Eff!Click to expand...
> 
> Booooo on being sick again, thats the pits. I have been lucky just having stuffy nose no further symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Skyler is going on day 8 of it and with my being pregnant its sure to be a good 2-3 weeks before I feel good again. Ugh.
> 
> Holy heck I only have 98 days left... double digits. Seems so much sooner but still so far away! Honestly I'm tiring of being pregnant and getting chubby and large but I'm trying to enjoy it all since it'll be my last lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Wohoo double digits, soon i will be joining you!!!!!! But that is gonna make time fly even more.
> 
> AFM> I have posted a lot of photos of the shopping spree we did the weekend if you wanna pop over to my journal. But otherwise we doing great, had our scan last week and she is doing great :cloud9: Feeling her move more and more and love seeing my tummy bulge.Click to expand...


I am so excited Tella!! I have my new schedule and my transfer is scheduled for 3/16/15, which seems far away but MJ has assured me it will go by fast and it is already February 2nd....LOL:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

It will go by fast! Thats my brothers birthday lol and Lexi's is just 3 days before it. Yay for a start date bright and having insurance all sorted!!!


----------



## mj2013

Tella- love the pics, so glad all is well with you and your baby girl. You'll be in the double digits soon too! Time is flying by! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

LOL yeah, feeling like it will be fine this time.


----------



## GingerPanda

That's the day before St Paddy's Day! That's gotta mean good luck!


----------



## Tella

Kelly, that's awesome that you already down by just changing small habits! ! I'm also hoping for 4-6 weeks! Let's hold thumbs!! I will try with no 2 to see how long i will last to keep team yellow but not guaranteeing anything :haha: 

Bright, yay for transfer date!!!!! Can't wait to start the final tww countdown with you. Maybe consider a ticker to count it down, always made it more real for me. 

Mj, soon you and ginger will also be in the double digits :winkwink:


----------



## brighteyez73

GingerPanda said:


> That's the day before St Paddy's Day! That's gotta mean good luck!

I mentioned that to my husband and he said "I agree". LOL


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella said:


> Kelly, that's awesome that you already down by just changing small habits! ! I'm also hoping for 4-6 weeks! Let's hold thumbs!! I will try with no 2 to see how long i will last to keep team yellow but not guaranteeing anything :haha:
> 
> Bright, yay for transfer date!!!!! Can't wait to start the final tww countdown with you. Maybe consider a ticker to count it down, always made it more real for me.
> 
> Mj, soon you and ginger will also be in the double digits :winkwink:


Yeah I think I will try that, where do you get your tickers from?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still horribly sick and unable to eat without wanting to be sick so loosing weight won't be a problem I forsee. Wish I could stop catching everything. Had another gallbladder attack at 4am lasted 4 hours.


----------



## mj2013

Ladies, just letting you know I had my u/s today, everything was good. Baby heart rate 108, which will increase. Measuring on time. Next appointment in 2 weeks, which they may give me another quick scan FX!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yaaay! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay!! So just one then?

I hate the flu. That is all.


----------



## Tella

Oh no kelly, you seriously need a break! !! :hugs:

Bright, i get mine from countdowntopregnancy.com 

Mj, yay that's awesome news. Mine was also around that in the beginning but by next week that little heart will be beating away so quickly! !!! Yay for another scan in 2 weeks :happydance:

Ginger, when is your first scan?


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh no, Kelly! Get better soon!


My first scan is on February 18th at 8:20am EST. :thumbup:


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - get better soon? Has it gotten any better at all or still the same? Yep just 1 they said :)

Ginger- looks like we'll north be having the next appointment around the same time. I really hope he does give me that scan. 

Kelly - :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Mostly still miserable, maybe a smidgen better but now I can't taste anything or smell so my appetite is gone, I've lost about 4 pounds so far. But managing to keep up water in take. Lexi is still pretty miserable. We're going to go have a nap shortly here. Hoping to feel miles better by tomorrow. I really want to be able to taste my food again. 

Ginger exciting! and MJ yay for 1 healthy bean!


----------



## mj2013

Kelly- awww sorry you can't taste anything :( hoping you feel at least a little better today. 

Afm- nausea has started and lasts all day. Only time I don't feel it is when I'm eating. I'm not complaining though, as long as my little bean keeps growing then I'll take it ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Still no taste but nose is clearing some. I have a UTI as well so picking up meds for that today. 

Rough night last night sleep wise. Though lexi did well didn't wake up till around 4am. Was up for a bit then eventually had a little cry and went back to sleep.


----------



## GingerPanda

My goodness! The universe needs to give you a break! Poor thing!


----------



## Kelly9

I'll agree with that. Feels like something is trying to settle in my chest now :( I think I haven't next prenatal Monday or the week after so if not well by then will talk to the doc about it.


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing?

Kelly - I hope you're better. Only 85 more days to go!

Ginger & Tella - any updates?

afm morning sickness has gotten the best of me, I finally got some meds 2 days ago from my Dr so it's taken the edge off but I still feel a bit nauseous. I got another u/s yesterday and my little bean is doing great.


----------



## GingerPanda

Glad your scan went well!

4 sleeps until my scan! I've been on Zofran for a few days, but it is not helping my nausea anymore. I haven't eaten in 21 hours, and I have no desire nor ability to eat. I am miserable, but I think I will feel better if the scan goes well.


----------



## mj2013

O wow Ginger - it's taken the edge off for me but today I'm not doing so well. I wonder how long it will last? I've read anywhere from 12 to 20 weeks :(


----------



## Kelly9

MJ and Ginger if you're lucky it'll go away around the end of first tri... if you're me... the worst of it was gone around 20-22 weeks but I still have days even now where it pops up again!

Finally am flu free but still not 100% better, just waiting for my sinuses to completely clear up, nearly there. 

Yay for little bean doing great! and Ginger can't wait to hear about your scan!

Bright how goes things with you? 

I'm tired and sore these days, the comforts of second tri are getting behind me and I'm feeling the discomforts of third tri. Sucks that I spent the last month of second tri being sick. Otherwise things are ok, I have another scan coming up but due to complications with there not being an u/s tech at the hospital near me at the moment I'm not sure when it will be... they are flying a tech in for a weekend to help get some done and the hospital thinks that I should be on that list because I am pregnant so if thats the case it'll be between the 20-23 of this month. Won't know for sure till sometime next week though. I hope they put me in! I'd like a little reassurance that all is well with babe still.


----------



## Tella

mj2013 said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone doing?
> 
> Kelly - I hope you're better. Only 85 more days to go!
> 
> Ginger & Tella - any updates?
> 
> afm morning sickness has gotten the best of me, I finally got some meds 2 days ago from my Dr so it's taken the edge off but I still feel a bit nauseous. I got another u/s yesterday and my little bean is doing great.

Im just super busy between work and family so dont have much time for BnB sadly, but i try to come on atleast once a week.

Shame girl, glad you got something to help out. Im suffering so badly from heartburn that i eventually this weekend started taking something as im scared i will do more harm if i dont and have to have a valve replaced if it gets damaged.



GingerPanda said:


> Glad your scan went well!
> 
> 4 sleeps until my scan! I've been on Zofran for a few days, but it is not helping my nausea anymore. I haven't eaten in 21 hours, and I have no desire nor ability to eat. I am miserable, but I think I will feel better if the scan goes well.




Kelly9 said:


> MJ and Ginger if you're lucky it'll go away around the end of first tri... if you're me... the worst of it was gone around 20-22 weeks but I still have days even now where it pops up again!
> 
> Finally am flu free but still not 100% better, just waiting for my sinuses to completely clear up, nearly there.
> 
> Yay for little bean doing great! and Ginger can't wait to hear about your scan!
> 
> Bright how goes things with you?
> 
> I'm tired and sore these days, the comforts of second tri are getting behind me and I'm feeling the discomforts of third tri. Sucks that I spent the last month of second tri being sick. Otherwise things are ok, I have another scan coming up but due to complications with there not being an u/s tech at the hospital near me at the moment I'm not sure when it will be... they are flying a tech in for a weekend to help get some done and the hospital thinks that I should be on that list because I am pregnant so if thats the case it'll be between the 20-23 of this month. Won't know for sure till sometime next week though. I hope they put me in! I'd like a little reassurance that all is well with babe still.

Hope they can fit you in and that you will see a perfectly healthy and happy bean in there. Im already loosing the bliss of 2nd tri when it comes to my bladder so im feeling you on that. But im glad to hear you feeling better and hope you dont have to deal with anything else anymore :hugs:

AFM > OMW, i cant believe im in the double digits on the daily countdown!!!!!!!!!! We got a whole bunch of baby stuff this weekend from DH's Brother so the nursery really really needs to be moved now so we can store the stuff in the right places, and also to start putting batteries in what needs and washing all the covers by hand if they cant be removed because alot has been in storage. Also got a beautiful writers desk, my grans small chest and round table this weekend so i can continue and make the stuff for her room.

Madam is super busy and doesnt like tight stuff on my belly, even the safety belt in the car she works against :haha: But just love the feeling so much!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, that sounds awesome! :cloud9:

My scan is tomorrow morning at 8:20am EST.


----------



## Kelly9

Whoot for scan!

Mine is saturday! I hope baby doesn't cooperate because as much as I'd like to know the gender I don't want to know! So hopefully baby knows his/her mama and doesn't give it up lol. Worked last time.

Tella yay for double digits! I watch mine go down every week or so and think still so many! Though I am trying to suck up every movement and moment of this pregnancy. 

Almost 100% again! Still have a bit of congestion but it's ok. I think I've caught everything going around in this community so hopefully I'll be good... at least till I get out of here at 35 weeks. 

Prenatal yesterday went well, weight gain is in check whoot! I've put on 16 pounds so far.


----------



## GingerPanda

I you're having another girl, Kelly. :D


----------



## Kelly9

I think it's a girl to, have all along!


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - I think you're having a girl too.

Ginger - good luck with your scan.

Tella - yayyy for double digits! !

Afm I was bed bound my ms for 2 weeks and it all up and stopped on Monday. I have a scan tomorrow and am super nervous because my morning sickness stopped so suddenly and so early :(


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Kelly - I say girl too!
Ginger - Praying scan is perfect.
Tella - :happydance:

MJ - I think you and baby are fine. You are just getting a break it may comeback or you may be lucky and done with it all :thumbup:. Please stay positive. Yaayyy to scan tomorrow!!!

AFM - I will take my last BCP on Saturday and have baseline on Sunday....really excited because this is a sign that I am a step closer to getting my BFP!!!! So I can join you ladies!


----------



## Tella

MJ, praying for a great scan and healthy bean :hugs: its scary when symptoms just stop but it is normal.

Ginger, cant wait to see your little bean today with a flicker of a hb!!!

kelly, lol considering everyone i know is having girls, im also gonna say girl!!!

bright, its great that you almost at the end of the bcp, it sounds so counter productive to be taking bcp when ttc lol :haha: Fxd for a great baseline and lots of antral follicles that is just waiting for stimulation to bring along your bfp!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay, Bright! Can't wait for you to join us!

This morning we saw one healthy baby with a heartbeat measuring 7w1d. A few days behind, but that's nothing to worry about at this stage. :cloud9:


----------



## brighteyez73

Yaaayyy Ginger that is totally AWESOME!!!!


----------



## mj2013

That's awesome Ginger! Yayyy for healthy bean :)


----------



## Kelly9

Mj that's how it was for me with when I was pregnant with my son! I'm going to have to guess boy for you. Also ms can come and go so it could come back and if it does hopefully not with a vengeance. 

Ginger yay!!!!! I sent up a little thought that I would read good news about your scan before I scrolled down and am glad to see excellent news! 

Not sure if I posted here but I have a scan Saturday! Got to remain strong and not find out gender! Must remain strong! 

Bright that's super exciting! Looking forward to hearing all your updates about your cycle. I've heard that usually second cycles respond better because the clinic can predict what your body will do I hope this is your case!


----------



## mj2013

Had my scan, little one still there with heart beating at 158 beats per minute. Measuring on target still. My ms did come back a little yesterday evening. 

Omg Kelly I've been saying it's a girl and my parents really think it's a boy and now you said it. I just might be wrong. Good luck this Saturday, I don't know how you're holding out from finding out the gender!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay for a good scan!

Haha, MJ. I keep getting the feeling I'm having a boy, but I keep trying not to be biased. I don't want to be disappointed if I'm wrong! :haha:


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - I'm kinda feeling like a boy for you :)


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know MJ I just see a boy in your future, my accuracy isn't terrible but it's not absolute! Lower heart rate to for earlier on so definitely saying boy. With my son his HR was lower throughout the pregnancy with my girls it was higher.... even this pregnancy baby's HR has been around 155-160 this far along. Yay for a healthy scan! Also ms was much shorter and less intense with my boy. 

Ginger i can't guess for you yet... need to wait a bit longer to see symptoms etc.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sick as hell and bloated 24/7. No acne, though. My sisters were sick with their boys, but not their girls. My mom only had girls and wasn't ever sick. I'm guessing the HB was 140-150bpm. According to the Ramzi method, it is a boy.


----------



## Kelly9

Its so funny how that works and is different with others but I'd use my families experiences to gauge if I were you. My boy I wasn't sick (just short lived nausea) but had horrible acne great hair couldn't eat steak and wanted beer, lower heart rates, the runs for all of first tri! With my girls I had nice skin, ok hair, terribly sick, high heart rates, could eat steak, didn't want beer, had friendly happy bowels.


----------



## Kelly9

Had my scan! Baby is still breech :( but overall I think it went well tech didn't say much but I'll get a copy of the report in 9 days at my next prenatal so whats a few more days waiting!? Now to try and get this baby to flip!


----------



## Tella

Happy 29 weeks kelly :dance: hope the little rascal turns quickly and you dont have to stress. i think skylar is also breech still going by the movement is still mostly at the bottom same as 24 weeks.

happy 8 weeks for yesterday ginger!!!! i didn't have any sickness, skin is fine and hair. also not a fan of red mead but thats because it has to be over cooked. ive had hectic heartburn right through. hb was also correct for me, mine was 160+ everytime he measured it.

mj, im thinking girl for you!! 

afm, not much change except that everyone says ive popped and look alot bigger.


----------



## mj2013

Happy 29 weeks Kelly! Hopefully your LO will turn soon, it will happen. 

Tella - I've been feeling girl too but everyone around me is feeling boy. I can't wait to find out!!! 

Ginger - how are you feeling? My ms is back but not as bad as the beginning.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm on an increased dose of Zofran. Still pretty shitty, though. It's all worth it if everything's going well!


----------



## Kelly9

Tella start trying to palpate your stomach you should be able to start making out hard lumps like bum and head and the spine! I think I started being able to feel baby through my belly and distinguish about a week or 2 ago. I also think this baby is back to back as for a while I could feel the spine but haven't been able to for a while. A lot of my movement is down low to except a few small ones up top likely from her hands. I"m going to check out spinning babies.com to see what I can do to encourage a head down position, I have no desire to deliver breech and even less for a section. 


Yup 29 weeks! One more week and I'm 75% there! A little hard to believe but it still feels like time is dragging. Baby is 2.5 pounds!


----------



## GingerPanda

I found the baby's heartbeat with my doppler! :cloud9:


----------



## Tella

WOW that is super impressive!!!!!!!!!!! Its the best sound ever!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Really, I found two heartbeats, one of the left side of my uterus, and one on the right side where the ultrasound tech said the baby was. They're about 2.5-3" apart, and you can't hear anything between them.

Maybe one is the placenta, but it seems weird the placenta and the baby would be so far apart this early in the pregnancy.

Maybe it's a twin. :haha:

The nurse on the phone said she doubted it was a twin.


----------



## Tella

What did it sound like? So early it sounds like a train so very fast. It could be that you finding your main arteries on the left and right.


----------



## GingerPanda

It sounded like a rhythmic wooshing. Fast, like 140bpm.


----------



## Tella

I found that the swooshing one was my arteries and my HR went up because i tended to hold my breath to listen more :haha: Maybe Youtube a clip and compare that gave me a good indication, its so hard. Also what i found, if you can find it every time in the same place it is most probably your own HB.


----------



## GingerPanda

I can't find it anymore. :haha:

I was watching a YouTube video to help me find it, and what I was hearing sounded like what she was getting.

I also found my own heartbeat, and it was about 70.


----------



## Kelly9

yay for heartbeat! It could be a lot of things but I doubt it's a twin since you had a scan already lmao! Though weirder things have happened!


----------



## Kelly9

Mj will you do NIPT because of the ivf? If you do you can find out gender in first trimester!


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - yay for heart beat! I hope I'll be able to pick up my baby's heart beat on my doppler soon. I tried yesterday but no luck yet. 

Kelly - I'm not sure, I am supposed to have my first perinatal specialist appointment in 1 to 2 weeks, so I guess that's when I'll know what additional tests they'll be doing. 

Afm I'm back to feeling super ill. I feel worst running around doing errands and working than laying still in bed but either way I'm not feeling too well


----------



## Kelly9

I think you have to be 10 weeks for the NIPT so thats good timing for your apt! I'd ask about it if you're planning on having the screening for trisomy 21, 18 and 13 done it's much more accurate then the quad screen. I think it's even covered in the US for some, in Canada it hasn't been approved for coverage so though it's available we have to pay out of pocket for it and it's costly! It's suppose to be introduced here as standard I think in the coming 5 years. I would have had it done after my 20 week scan if I could have got it done living where I do but there are no labs.


----------



## 3Minions

GP and MJ.... Just dropping in to check on how things are going. Your guys' tickers made me so happy!!!!!

All the best to you and everyone else.


----------



## 3Minions

And you too Tella?! Yay you guys!!!!!


----------



## Tella

GingerPanda said:


> I can't find it anymore. :haha:
> 
> I was watching a YouTube video to help me find it, and what I was hearing sounded like what she was getting.
> 
> I also found my own heartbeat, and it was about 70.

Well that is great if you found your own as well!!! then it must be your bean :happydance::happydance::happydance:



mj2013 said:


> Ginger - yay for heart beat! I hope I'll be able to pick up my baby's heart beat on my doppler soon. I tried yesterday but no luck yet.
> 
> Kelly - I'm not sure, I am supposed to have my first perinatal specialist appointment in 1 to 2 weeks, so I guess that's when I'll know what additional tests they'll be doing.
> 
> Afm I'm back to feeling super ill. I feel worst running around doing errands and working than laying still in bed but either way I'm not feeling too well

:hugs: it such a bittersweet sickness :lol: you want it but dont want it. Funny enough im entering 3rd tri and i just had a wave of nausea and was like what the hell....lol hope its just a once off thing!!! 



3Minions said:


> And you too Tella?! Yay you guys!!!!!

Jip i cant believe it either at time still, then i feel her move and im like jip this is happening!!! 3 months and i will be holding my long awaited LO.


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - thanks for the info. I'll be sure to bring it up at my appointment. Waiting for my OB to advise what date my appointment is with the perinatal office. They set the appointments up for me.


----------



## Kelly9

I still have doubt I'm pregnant especially when I wake up in the morning and baby is quiet! lol.


----------



## Tella

Kelly9 said:


> I still have doubt I'm pregnant especially when I wake up in the morning and baby is quiet! lol.

LOL that is exactly the same time for me, like this morning i actually went and lay down again to wake her up and once i got a nudge i went to shower :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Pretty much! Except now the belly is getting big enough to not forget about :haha:


----------



## Tella

Hows all our first tris doing? 

AFM > I have a jumping tummy at the moment, i would love to have a window in there to see what she does.


----------



## GingerPanda

Feeling pretty blah. I'm out of progesterone (my pharmacy is stupid). Just took 8mg of Zofran. Hmmm... What else? Oh. My "10 week" appointment is scheduled for 11w4d. :dohh:

I swear, my doctor's office is full of nice people that can't count. :haha:

Probably going to be another day on the couch with the puke bowl.


----------



## Tella

Oh no man, cant you get from another pharmacy? Its annoying when they dont keep enough stock.

Shame girl, im so sorry you battling with the MS so much but it is atleast a great sign of a healthy bean!!

hmmm yes i agree they cant count, LOL you might as well wait a few days and just do the 12 week scan.


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't get a 12 week scan. They only do them if they think it's medically necessary. I'll only get one more scan I think, and that's at 20 weeks.


----------



## Tella

Oh wow that is a super long wait that!!! We get them every 4 weeks but it all comes out of medical insurance. Not sure how government works here, i wouldn't not dare go government in SA, the level of service is horrible!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, seems like only two scans per pregnancy are covered under most private insurance here, unless you're considered high-risk. Any more scans than that, and you have to pay for them out of pocket... And they're like $400! I got a bill for $800 after my second miscarriage because I'd had extra scans to diagnose and confirm the loss.


----------



## Kelly9

We usually get a 12 week and a 20 week covered by our provincial health care but where I live now (but f*ck no where) they only do the 20 week scan unless otherwise needed. I did get a dating scan because we weren't sure if I was off a month on my dates but not everyone gets one. And because I'm going to a different province to have my baby I'll likely get one more when I get there so they can see baby and have their own files etc. 

Ginger ms sucks, I don't miss it, though I still get the odd wave a nausea i had it brutally for the first 20 weeks! I hope it passes soon for you.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing?


----------



## GingerPanda

Just keepin' on keepin' on here.

How are you Bright? How are things going so far?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm tired. Yawning all over the place. 

Got my second scan results yesterday all checks out ok! Baby is measuring 3 days ahead. Maybe now I can relax a little. 

Have you started stims yet bright??


----------



## mj2013

Hey ladies - looks like everyone is doing great. 

Ginger my ms comes in waves now, I might get a 1 day break in between several days of sickness. Hope yours will give you a break soon. 

Kelly & Tella - home stretch for you ladies, not long now. Kelly still holding out on finding out babies gender?

afm I'm still waiting on my perinatal appointment date. I've been searching for babies heartbeat on doppler but still can't find it yet, hopefully soon. Other than that, my belly is starting to grow. With my first I didn't show till 5 months...... so much for that this time around.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yes we don't know the gender and won't have another scan maybe at all though likely they'll do one close to my due date when I get to Nova Scotia since they won't have my prenatal file from here but if someone gives it away in that last week or two I'll be so mad! Besides I've pretty much decided I'm having a girl.

Spent the last 2 days setting up the nursery/Lexi's room since they will share, can't add things like a name to the wall or order blankets and some sheets etc until baby is born but thats ok. In the mean time knitting up my last of 3 newborn hats for the big day and sewing some newborn layette sets in boy and girl fabrics. 

My friend is currently 10 days overdue with her first so waiting on her to pop so we can find out if baby is a girl or boy and send a gift!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good afternoon ladies!!!

Ginger - I am sorry MS is still lurking.

Tella - Things are looking wonderful and moving along for you and baby!!! 

Kelly - Congrats on Scan results, glad to hear that baby is doing well!!!!

MJ - Glad MS is giving you so breaks, although I know when it comes it is miserable.

AFM - I had my second scan Saturday (2/28/15) and the follicles were measuring less than 10 in my right ovary and less than 11 in my left ovary. Also, my estrogen level was 90.7 which the nurse said is lower than they would expect at 4day, with that they upped my Menopur from 75 to 150 and kept Gonal F the same. I went back today (Monday 3/2/15) and I had 6 in the right ovary and 4 in the left ovary all measuring 10+ which I pray is good. I haven't gotten my estrogen results yet today. But will update you ladies once I do.


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers are crossed super tight for good results, Bright!


----------



## Kelly9

Bright that doesn't sound bad, not for only a week stimming, I think I stimmed about 2 weeks still plenty of time to grow! Sending growing thoughts your way!

My prenatal was cancelled and rescheduled for next week. Whatever. Baby is getting big and I am waddling from pelvic discomfort and aches it's so sexy. haha. Baby is running out of room to move and I am pretty sure is still breech. The exciting news is I leave to start my trip back home is just over 4 weeks!


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies,
Just got the call and my estradiol went from 117 to 435 (more than doubled) :happydance: and the follicles are measuring at 11. I start taking the ganirelix tonight and then every morning starting tomorrow along with the other meds. I am getting excited because once you start ganirelix it means we're getting close to ER. Thank you ladies for your support and encouragement. And MJ is the best ever :hugs: !!!


----------



## Kelly9

Awesome news bright!


----------



## mj2013

Yayyy Bright! so happy for you! :)

Ginger - how are you feeling?

Kelly - lol @ waddling being so sexy!!!

AFM, my ms is super light, it is making me crazy nervous. I booked a scan for tomorrow just because I'm so worried.


----------



## Kelly9

Don't worry MJ it's normal for many for it to start fading. I still maintain a boy for you as my guess. By 10.5 weeks ms with my son was completely gone. 

I think baby is transverse right now it feels like my hips are being pushed apart. Either that or baby is breech and just kicking one end and rear ending the other I guess.


----------



## GingerPanda

Bright, GREAT NEWS! :happydance:

MJ, my morning sickness is starting to calm down now too. I haven't taken Zofran in a couple of days. Can't wait to hear how great your scan went!

Kelly, I hope baby treats you better soon! That sounds uncomfortable! :haha:


----------



## mj2013

you ladies are so optimistic! I'm over here about to drive myself nuts that something is wrong since ms is leaving me :( 1pm tomorrow seems like forever away!


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, I don't get another scan until 20 weeks, even if I'm freaking out. So I have to be optimistic. :haha:


----------



## mj2013

Ginger - the only thing is you can hear your baby's heart beat on the doppler, I've spent hours today looking and still can't find mine. If you lived closer I would so be at your house having you find mine for me loll. So I'm super worried.


----------



## GingerPanda

I just found mine for the first time today. I was only finding veins in my abdomen before and thought it was the heartbeat. I can't get the heartbeat through my abdomen. I had to stick the probe up my foof to find it. :blush: :haha:

You would totally be welcome at my house! lol


----------



## mj2013

lollll :haha::haha: hey whatever works! :winkwink:

I'm going to try to stay positive, and hope for the best. Maybe it's the full moon driving me nuts :wacko::haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

I think it's the 12 inches of snow we're getting tonight that's driving ME nuts!


----------



## Kelly9

MJ how low are you looking? You could also have an anterior placenta which would make it hard/impossible to hear this early. Knowing where to look makes a big difference this early on you pretty much have to be spot on over the heartbeat to get it and I find angling my probe helped a lot like so that it wasn't necessarily touching flat on my belly.


----------



## mj2013

Kelly - I've been keeping it pretty low.I've tried flat, angling and rotating the probe. Still nothing. I think I've watched 100 YouTube videos on using a fetal doppler because I just can't find it. I don't remember having this much trouble finding the heartbeat with my first, but I also don't remember how far along I was when I started.


----------



## Kelly9

Could be placental position as well I know plenty of people that can't find it till 12 weeks or later. Good luck at your scan today!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm tellin' ya! Go through the cooch! :haha:

I found the heartbeat in the "unconventional way" again. Counted it out to about 180 bpm! Am I wrong in saying there's nothing I should be hearing other than the heartbeat that might be that fast? It's like a little "womp womp womp womp" noise. Exciting!

Still can't find it through my abdomen. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

MJ, there is science to my maddness! You should try it!

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8694073


----------



## mj2013

Well ladies, went for the scan and no heartbeat. Such is life I guess.


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh honey, I'm so sorry. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh Mj I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: life is not fair at all.


----------



## GingerPanda

Cried for you, love. I wish you massively fast healing and a rainbow as soon as you're ready for one. :hugs:


----------



## TTC 84

So sorry mj :( big hugs to you xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, how is everyone?

TTC 84 - how cool I am trying to concieve #5 as well. I have 3boys and 1girl.

MJ - I am thinking of you my friend.

AFM - haven't triggered yet. Thought I was yesterday....they gave me all the information and had me sign papers but was called later and told to stim another day. I went in today for ultrasound and bloodwork. My left ovary must float once it fills with eggs because they had to press down so hard on my abdomen today in order to measure eggs. Once all was said and done, RE said I could trigger tonight. I am not banking on it waiting to see what lab results say before I get excited.


----------



## Kelly9

Keep us updated bright.

Mj I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I won't be transferring this cycle. Embies will be frozen and maybe transferred next cycle, my progesterone level is too high. I am bummed out but trying to find the sunnyside of this storm. I am still waiting for the nurse to call me with time to trigger tonight.


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, bummer. I hope you get lots of embies, though!


----------



## brighteyez73

Ginger - I hope so too! Today it only looked like 9 so we shall see, I just hope they are all of good quaility.


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers are crossed for 9 excellent embies!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats a bummer bright but honestly way better then getting OHSS, I had that quiet severely with my first ICSI cycle and was very ill and in a lot of pain from it. I hope you get lots of emboss and that they grow well!


----------



## Tella

MJ, Im so sorry, im at a absolute loss of words. I wish you can just find the stupid reason for this and have a rainbow that you deserve so much :hugs: :hugs: I wish i could just give you a big hug and good cry with you. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:



brighteyez73 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I won't be transferring this cycle. Embies will be frozen and maybe transferred next cycle, my progesterone level is too high. I am bummed out but trying to find the sunnyside of this storm. I am still waiting for the nurse to call me with time to trigger tonight.

I know its a huge let down but there is alot of people who have far better success rates with FETs than with fresh transfers as your body is more in natural state than pumped up with all the hormones. 



brighteyez73 said:


> Ginger - I hope so too! Today it only looked like 9 so we shall see, I just hope they are all of good quaility.

9 Embies is great, hope they all keep growing and you freeze all of them :winkwink:



Kelly9 said:


> Thats a bummer bright but honestly way better then getting OHSS, I had that quiet severely with my first ICSI cycle and was very ill and in a lot of pain from it. I hope you get lots of emboss and that they grow well!

I agree 110% here, OHSS is horrible!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

How is everyone?

I did have retrieval today. 5 eggs collected, not sure how I feel. Have been feeling sort of numb mentally today. My left ovary is a little sore so I feel a little uncomfortable. But God is good, so I will trust him.


----------



## GingerPanda

Five is still good. All it takes is one! My fingers are crossed! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Crossing fingrs for all of them! My second cycle they got 14 eggs 7 eggs mature 6 that did well or ok, and of those 6 we got 1 to put back and 3 to freeze. Lexi came from the one they put back!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Pray everyone is doing well. 

AFM - my 5 have now turned into 2. No feeling the best right now but, it is what it is. Thanks for all of your support.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope they both take off and develop well, how many days old are they now?


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly9 said:


> I hope they both take off and develop well, how many days old are they now?

Kelly - I am praying this same. I had retrieval on Wednesday so they are 2days old today. Ipray the report today is good FX. Thank you for the support. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Kelly9

Right now super cranky. Lack of sleep is not making me very friendly. It's Lexi's 2nd birthday today to so I'm trying not to be super cranky to everyone but it's hard. 

I hope your report is excellent today.


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly - I am so sorry your not resting well. I think you are still friendly....lol! Tell Lexi I said Happy Birthday and enjoy!!!

AFM - I go my update call today about 12:15pm and the nurse said my two babies are doing great. They should be 2cell today but they are 4cell, my little overachievers. You ladies are blessings in disguise and I really appreciate your prayers and support. I cried the whole time driving to lunch and was thanking God for the good report today!!!


----------



## Tella

bright, keeping your embies in my prayers and that they will become beautiful blasts for freeze


----------



## GingerPanda

Little overachievers, indeed! Yay! I hope they continue to surprise you in all the best ways!


----------



## Kelly9

Woohoo bright! Will they freeze them on day 3 or day 5? 

Lexi birthday was fun, for the most part, both kids have some sort of diarrhea bug so lexi kept having accidents where she'd poop a little and it would smush between her bum cheeks before she could get to het toilet so her poor bum is raw. Today seems better she had a very large poop on the potty hopefully thats all of it for her. Skyler is older so was better able to make it. But it made for a frustrating day because it took me the better part of the day to realize they had something viral and thats why she was having so many accidents. She usually doesn't the most that happens is she'd get a skid mark but I'm happy to know that it was likely out of her control. She's been out of diapers for over 2 months now. 

Today is her birthday party, people are cancelling because of being sick which sucks I have all this food now that I won't be able to eat or get rid of. I hope those that do come are hungry.


----------



## Tella

thinking about you all :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Long time, no see ladies! I hope everyone is well!


I made it to 2ND TRI! How did that happen?! Not sick anymore, either. We find out if Hatchling is a boy or a girl in about 2 weeks! Scan on April 18th! We all think it's a boy, though. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Holy ginger your pregnancy is going fast! 

I'm good. Tired and back in NS and praying for an end of April baby!


----------



## GingerPanda

It doesn't seem like its going fast to me, but then I think, "What do you mean only 11 sleeps until I find out the gender?! I never thought I'd make it this far!" :haha:

I hope your little girl gets here precisely when she's meant to arrive! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Kelly9

As long as he/she is not so early that DH isn't around for newborn pics! So max she can come early is april 22 ish. Anytime before just won't do! All I need to pick up is a car seat adaptor for my stroller and some breast pads, doing that tomorrow and I'm all set hospital bag is ready to go we even take over our rental unit tomorrow so I'll be able to unpack for the next 6 weeks or so. Looking forward to that!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello everyone,

I know I have been MIA. Well I only have 1 embie that survived to freeze. Thank you all for support and kind words. How is everyone?


----------



## Kelly9

Have you planned for transfer bright? It only takes one! I pray that this one is your one.


----------



## Tella

GingerPanda said:


> It doesn't seem like its going fast to me, but then I think, "What do you mean only 11 sleeps until I find out the gender?! I never thought I'd make it this far!" :haha:
> 
> I hope your little girl gets here precisely when she's meant to arrive! Can't wait to see pics!

The beginning also didnt go fast for me but once you start reaching milestones like gender, movement etc it really moves quickly!!



Kelly9 said:


> As long as he/she is not so early that DH isn't around for newborn pics! So max she can come early is april 22 ish. Anytime before just won't do! All I need to pick up is a car seat adaptor for my stroller and some breast pads, doing that tomorrow and I'm all set hospital bag is ready to go we even take over our rental unit tomorrow so I'll be able to unpack for the next 6 weeks or so. Looking forward to that!

HEHE you need to server baby with a memorandum of understanding LOL, no unplanned evictions before said date and nothing later than DD.



brighteyez73 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I know I have been MIA. Well I only have 1 embie that survived to freeze. Thank you all for support and kind words. How is everyone?

Sorry to hear you only have 1 but like kelly says it only takes 1 and we pray this is your one!!!! 

MJ, Thinking about you lots girl :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Tella said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem like its going fast to me, but then I think, "What do you mean only 11 sleeps until I find out the gender?! I never thought I'd make it this far!" :haha:
> 
> I hope your little girl gets here precisely when she's meant to arrive! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> The beginning also didnt go fast for me but once you start reaching milestones like gender, movement etc it really moves quickly!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> As long as he/she is not so early that DH isn't around for newborn pics! So max she can come early is april 22 ish. Anytime before just won't do! All I need to pick up is a car seat adaptor for my stroller and some breast pads, doing that tomorrow and I'm all set hospital bag is ready to go we even take over our rental unit tomorrow so I'll be able to unpack for the next 6 weeks or so. Looking forward to that!Click to expand...
> 
> HEHE you need to server baby with a memorandum of understanding LOL, no unplanned evictions before said date and nothing later than DD.
> 
> 
> 
> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I know I have been MIA. Well I only have 1 embie that survived to freeze. Thank you all for support and kind words. How is everyone?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear you only have 1 but like kelly says it only takes 1 and we pray this is your one!!!!
> 
> MJ, Thinking about you lots girl :hugs:Click to expand...

I know, just was a little disappointed. But we are going to do another fresh cycle and see what happens than our last cycle we have will be FET. We will start a fresh cycle next month. I really appreciate you ladies and your support. Just an awesome group of ladies, you just gotta love'em!!!:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Kelly9 said:


> Woohoo bright! Will they freeze them on day 3 or day 5?
> 
> Lexi birthday was fun, for the most part, both kids have some sort of diarrhea bug so lexi kept having accidents where she'd poop a little and it would smush between her bum cheeks before she could get to het toilet so her poor bum is raw. Today seems better she had a very large poop on the potty hopefully thats all of it for her. Skyler is older so was better able to make it. But it made for a frustrating day because it took me the better part of the day to realize they had something viral and thats why she was having so many accidents. She usually doesn't the most that happens is she'd get a skid mark but I'm happy to know that it was likely out of her control. She's been out of diapers for over 2 months now.
> 
> Today is her birthday party, people are cancelling because of being sick which sucks I have all this food now that I won't be able to eat or get rid of. I hope those that do come are hungry.

Kelly - we did transfer because my progesterone was too high, so we are going to just try to do another fresh cycle in May so may transfer in June. Thank you for the support, I pray either the fresh or the FET with the 2 frozen embies work.


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like a solid plan bright I hope it all goes well and smoothly! 

I will be doing everything in my power starting in 10 days to get this baby out. I am a little surprised I haven't broken my water overdoing it earlier today it sure felt like baby was going to rupture them. But ideally I'd like the extra 10 days.


----------



## clarebear32

Hi ladies. I had a mmc, went for dating scan to be told there was no heartbeat. Should have been 10 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. I had a d&c on 24th March, bleeding stopped after a few days. Since then we have been ttc. You will hear and read so much advice but I've been through this before. ....
Four years ago I had a natural miscarriage. The doctor on gynae ward was very abrupt and basically said 'this is very common, wait a year before trying again'. She was so rude and uncaring, but a nurse sat down with us, apologised for the doctor's attitude and told us to try whenever we felt ready. That was 13th May. We ttc immediately after bleeding stopped, double checked for a bfn then by 31st May I was pregnant. My ds was born the following Feb and four months later I was pregnant again, this time I had a dd. 

So don't give up hope!! My experience has taught me that these things happen for a reason, nature is cruel but kind! 
I'm going through this process all over again now and trying to be positive!
Currently getting a very faint positive on pregnancy test but I'm certain it was negative a few days ago when I was told by midwife to check. Using opk too which are showing positive. ....confused!!


----------



## Tripledagger3

I'm so sorry for your loss :-(
We lost our little angel at 12wks.... It was devastating. What's more, my obgyn tried to tell us to wait at least 2 cycles to TTC again....as if.
We started trying again the next cycle. That was in December. Hoping this month will be the month.
Lots of hugs and baby dust to u


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry for your losses ladies <3

Clare the only way right now to know if it is another pregnancy would be to have beta's done. Might be worth it for piece of mind?


----------



## GingerPanda

https://s4.postimg.org/sxcib0gb1/16_weeks_1.jpg

https://s14.postimg.org/7kru6dadt/16_weeks_2_GIRL.jpg


----------



## Kelly9

It is a girl indeed!!!!!! What did I guess for you? Did I guess girl because of your ms? I can't remember.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think you said it was a girl. :haha:

I really thought it was a boy! Now I'm trying to come to terms with a girl and having to fight off the sea of frilly pink crap! lol


----------



## Kelly9

I thought I guessed girl based on your symptoms! Boo yah! There is plenty of nice girl stuff out there that isn't frilly but I do indulge in some frill every now and then cause little miss loves it!


----------



## GingerPanda

Wherever the non-frilly stuff is, it's certainly not at Babies R Us! I couldn't find a single thing I liked in the girl section. No dinosaurs, or science, or anything cool. Just pink, and frills, and princesses. They had one rack of "gender neutral" clothes. Might just have to order stuff online.


----------



## Kelly9

Zara is nice they have online shopping, I also like Joe fresh they have some non frilly stuff and gap has some nice stuff as well. I used to shop at Mexx kids but they went bankrupt which is a shame. But Zara is kind of similar. And you might have a harder time finding non frilly infant girl stuff but it gets easier as they grow a bit, carters and oshkosh usually have a section that isn't frilly next to all their pink and frills etc. Ooo my favourite infant brand is Zutano their prints are super nice but they're a little more pricey.


----------



## GingerPanda

I have only heard of Gap out of those. :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

lol!


----------



## Tella

Kelly9 said:


> Sounds like a solid plan bright I hope it all goes well and smoothly!
> 
> I will be doing everything in my power starting in 10 days to get this baby out. I am a little surprised I haven't broken my water overdoing it earlier today it sure felt like baby was going to rupture them. But ideally I'd like the extra 10 days.

So if my calculations are right, it is operation eviction from today :haha: Best of luck, cant wait to hear what you having!!!!!



clarebear32 said:


> Hi ladies. I had a mmc, went for dating scan to be told there was no heartbeat. Should have been 10 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. I had a d&c on 24th March, bleeding stopped after a few days. Since then we have been ttc. You will hear and read so much advice but I've been through this before. ....
> Four years ago I had a natural miscarriage. The doctor on gynae ward was very abrupt and basically said 'this is very common, wait a year before trying again'. She was so rude and uncaring, but a nurse sat down with us, apologised for the doctor's attitude and told us to try whenever we felt ready. That was 13th May. We ttc immediately after bleeding stopped, double checked for a bfn then by 31st May I was pregnant. My ds was born the following Feb and four months later I was pregnant again, this time I had a dd.
> 
> So don't give up hope!! My experience has taught me that these things happen for a reason, nature is cruel but kind!
> I'm going through this process all over again now and trying to be positive!
> Currently getting a very faint positive on pregnancy test but I'm certain it was negative a few days ago when I was told by midwife to check. Using opk too which are showing positive. ....confused!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
My FS just told me to try again when i feel ready, i honestly think the body knows best when the right time is to gear up for ovulation.

Its really inspiring to hear about your successes after your loss and im sorry for your latest loss, it is super unfair!! Keeping you in my thoughts that this is a new pregnancy and a super healthy one at that. I second on the Beta's it does help to take the guess work out of it all.



Tripledagger3 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss :-(
> We lost our little angel at 12wks.... It was devastating. What's more, my obgyn tried to tell us to wait at least 2 cycles to TTC again....as if.
> We started trying again the next cycle. That was in December. Hoping this month will be the month.
> Lots of hugs and baby dust to u

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Hope it is your rainbow month!!!



GingerPanda said:


> I think you said it was a girl. :haha:
> 
> I really thought it was a boy! Now I'm trying to come to terms with a girl and having to fight off the sea of frilly pink crap! lol

:happydance: :wohoo: Huge congrats on team pink, lol i was also convinced that im having boy and it took me by surprise but now i cant imagine the otherway around LOL

O that sea of pink, luckily we have loads of just pink stuff with out the frilly but i do have frilly as well. I cant wait to play dress up again, its like being a kid again. And that is the main reason i refused to do a pink room for her, i just felt the clothes and accessories will be enough pink and i went with Purple and turquoise which is looking awesome.



GingerPanda said:


> Wherever the non-frilly stuff is, it's certainly not at Babies R Us! I couldn't find a single thing I liked in the girl section. No dinosaurs, or science, or anything cool. Just pink, and frills, and princesses. They had one rack of "gender neutral" clothes. Might just have to order stuff online.

Oh gender neutral is just has hard to come by!!! I would say go online as well.!!!!

AFM > 35weeks and 35 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe im so close to holding my rainbow, i just love feeling her but boy she has some moves that causes me to jerk and give everyone a fright LOL.


----------



## Kelly9

Started yesterday! I had a moment walking around the mall yesterday where I was like am I having contractions!? I think I had a random few but they went away. Next apt is Thursday. 

35 days is nothing tella though it'll feel like it's a whole 9 months on its own. 

T minus 8 days till I pick up my husband from the airport. Looking forward to it and every day we get with baby inside is one more day closer to him arriving before he/she is born.


----------



## clarebear32

Thanks for your replies. Haven't been back to a doctor for follow up from d&c. I wasn't told to! Just told to take a hpt after 2 weeks. I did and it was negative. Tried a digital one last week and it was bfn. Have been using opk which are showing a faint line but over the past 3 weeks none have shown bfp for ovulation! Been ttc a lot so not sure if we've missed ovulation or it hasn't happened yet! It's now 4 weeks since my mmc and d&c but no sign of af either!


----------



## Kelly9

That's normal you likely haven't ovulated yet. My cycles came back 8 weeks post so O around 6-7 weeks post D&C. It'll happen. It's frustrating to wait though.


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, I think it was about 8 weeks before I got AF again after my D&C, and I had to take Provera to bring it on. But I had an undiagnosed condition back then that made my body unable to ovulate without Clomid or Femara. (And even then, those rarely worked.)


----------

